# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Документы, регламентирующие деятельность

## Алла и Александр

*ajnbybz*,
 Вот здесь Примерное Положение о клубном формировании как таковом и 
ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ ОБ ОСНОВАХ ХОЗЯЙСТВЕННОЙ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ И ФИНАНСИРОВАНИЯ ОРГАНИЗАЦИЙ КУЛЬТУРЫ И ИСКУССТВА

ПРИМЕРНОЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ.doc 
ОБ УТВЕРЖДЕНИИ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ ОБ ОСНОВАХ ХОЗЯЙСТВЕННОЙ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ.doc

Надеюсь, что эти документы вам помогут. Может у кого-то есть более конкретные Положения, а не типовые.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Выставляю ОТРЫВКИ из программы МУКа, подходящие для СДК.
*

Первый лист- паспорт программы/автор, сроки, адрес, цели, задачи, и т.д.- по стандарту.

*Художественное самодеятельное
 и декоративно - прикладное творчество. 
Культурно – досуговая деятельность. 
*/можно добавить "Развитие..."

*Цель: 
*
сохранение, восстановление и развитие народной культуры как основы развития общества, формирование современной системы культурно-досуговой деятельности

*Реализация подпрограммы предполагает:
*
-внедрение новых эффективных форм и информационных технологий в деятельность культурно-досуговых учреждений;
-развитие коммуникативных способностей, воспитание культуры поведения;
-внедрение методик маркетинговой политики;
-сохранение традиционных и развитие современных форм самодеятельного творчества;
-создание условий для роста творческой активности представителей всех возрастных групп населения;
-поддержка и стимулирование деятельности коллективов художественной самодеятельности;
-повышение исполнительского мастерства коллективов и отдельных исполнителей;
-выявление творчески одаренных детей;
-сохранение и развитие традиционных промыслов и ремесел;
-активизация работы по пропаганде декоративно-прикладного творчества;
-сохранение и пополнение экспонатами  комнат и уголков крестьянского быта;
-расширение сети кружков прикладного творчества;
-стимулирование творчества народных умельцев района;
-развитие системы платных услуг;
-развитие информационных технологий;
-создание комплекса мероприятий, направленных на борьбу с асоциальными явлениями.

*Необходимость разработки /основные проблемы/.
*
     Учреждения клубного типа, входящие в состав «Рамонской централизованной клубной системы», являются сегодня для жителей района  местом, где можно реализовать свои творческие способности, стать не только потребителем, но и создателем культурных благ. Сельские филиалы стали местом коллективного общения, информационным полем, пространством для формирования общественного мнения. Именно поэтому деятельность этих учреждений на современном этапе выходит за рамки  культурно-досуговой и становится социо-культурной.

     Разграничение полномочий и ответственности между разными уровнями власти не привело к разрушению единого культурного пространства. За последние годы наблюдается тенденция к стабильности в деятельности клубных учреждений, развивается и укрепляется их материально-техническая база. При подготовке к творческому сезону 2008-2009 г.г. на ремонт зданий, их содержание и  техническое оснащение было израсходовано 5772 тыс. руб. из средств областного, районного бюджета и бюджетов сельских поселений.
     Наряду с этим общей проблемой клубной системы остается вопрос конкурентоспособности на рынке культурных услуг. Отсутствие оборудованных помещений, современной звуковой и световой аппаратуры, новых сценических костюмов, музыкальных инструментов не позволяет достичь желаемого качества работы. Особое место занимает вопрос повышения уровня работы учреждений, который определяется  многообразием, доступностью, открытостью  культурных услуг для различных социальных групп населения.

Отсутствие системной и комплексной поддержки клубной системы может привести к утрате  потенциала культурного наследия, снизить востребованность учреждений клубного типа, что в отсроченной перспективе, в свою очередь, приведет к негативным социальным последствиям, проявляющимся в снижении уровня общественной нравственности и культуры.

*Система программных мероприятий.
*
Организация и проведение комплекса мероприятий для детей и молодежи
•	Новогодние спектакли, театрализованные представления, утренники
•	День защиты детей
•	Содействие в организации и проведении лагерных смен в оздоровительных и пришкольных лагерях
•	Работа с детьми с ограниченными возможностями
•	Выставки, концерты, конкурсные и гровые программы, фестивали
и так далее................................

Активизация работы с семьей
•	День матери
•	День семьи
•	Семейные праздники, соревнования, вечера отдыха
•	Организация досуга молодой семьи

Работа со старшим поколением
•	День пожилого человека
•	День инвалидов
•	Выездные концерты в пансионаты милосердия
•	Юбилеи.  «Золотые» свадьбы
•	Вечера отдыха, посиделки

Совершенствование работы по сохранению и развитию народного творчества

•	Работа экспедиции «Живая нить традиций»
•	Проведение праздников народного календаря
•	Сотрудничество с мастерами народных промыслов


Выполнение социальных заказов
•	Профессиональные праздники
•	Календарные праздники
•	Юбилейные мероприятия

Расширение спектра платных услуг
•	Аренда костюмов
•	Аренда звуковой и световой  аппаратуры
•	Платные мероприятия
•	Распространение методического материала
•	Платные клубные формирования


*Показатели эффективности.
*
Показатели эффективности от реализации подпрограммы выражаются в следующих результатах:

-повышение роли клубных учреждений в укреплении институтов гражданского общества;
-работа механизма саморазвития клубной системы как следствие грамотной маркетинговой политики;
-укрепление материально-технической базы;
-разнообразие форм организации досуговой деятельности, повышение качества проводимых мероприятий;
-повышение качества работы коллективов самодеятельного и прикладного творчества;
-сохранение и развитие народных традиций района;

*Механизм реализации*
Как будет происходить реализация программы, через какие структуры.........

*Контроль за выполнением программы*
комитет по культуре........................

Далее- *Перечень программных мероприятий*, с датами и ответственными.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Свалилвсь ешё одна проблема - оказывается у нас должна быть номенклатурв дел, правда её только требуют, а как сделать никто не объясняет. У кого-нибудь есть:)
Наш ДК был завыодской, потом его закрыли, год простоял пустой, затем передали городу. Изспециалистов старых вернулись творческие работники, а все бумаги приходилось делать на ощупь, особо не зная как это делается. Вот и натыкаемся время от времени на прорехи.

----------


## триумфатор

*Вишенка-Владимир*, Подскажите на какой адрес вам отправить Номенклатуру.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*триумфатор*,
 А можно и мне отправить номенклатуру дел?

----------


## dgu31

Здравствуйте,уважаемые коллеги!!!С огромной просьбой к вам обращаюсь в надежде на помощь,разъяснение.Я новичок,а проблема моя вот какая.Не отгуляны два отпуска.И даже в отпуске работать заставили!!!Имею ли я право на компенсацию?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*dgu31*,
 Насколько я знаю, компенсация сейчас не положена. А расчет за "неотгуленные" отпуска вы сможете получить только при расчете. Насколько это верно - затрудняюсь сказать, но у нас в области существует именно такая система.

----------


## Рамоновна

Работодатель *не имеет права* не предоставлять отпуск работнику. Даже заявление *самого работника* о том, "что он не хочет в отпуск, а дайте только компенсацию" работодатель не должен удовлетворять.

----------


## Рамоновна

На самом деле, согласна со всеми: эта тема нам очень нужна. 

Сейчас начинаем работать над стандартами, своего пока не создали, но вот в инете кое-что уже нашла:

*Стандарт качества предоставления муниципальных услуг в сфере деятельности муниципальных учреждений культуры муниципальных домов культуры*
1.Область применения
1.1. Стандарты качества предоставления муниципальных услуг в области культуры и искусства (далее – стандарт) распространяются на услуги в области культуры и искусства, предоставляемые населению учреждениями (организациями) культуры и искусства, и устанавливают основные требования, определяющие качество этих услуг, оплачиваемых (финансируемых) из средств бюджета муниципального образования городского округа Самара.
К перечню муниципальных услуг, на которых останавливается «Стандарт качества предоставления муниципальных услуг в сфере деятельности Муниципальных Учреждений культуры Муниципальных Домов культуры» (далее – МУК Муниципальные Дома Культуры) относятся:
- услуги по обслуживанию населения городского округа Самара в сфере деятельности МУК Муниципальных Домов культуры. 
1.2. Разработчиком Стандарта и главным распорядителем средств бюджета городского округа Самара, в компетенцию которого входит организация досуга населения, является Управление по вопросам культуры и организации досуга населения Администрации городского округа Самара.
1.3. В целях настоящего стандарта применяемые понятия имеют следующие значения:
муниципальная услуга - один из видов деятельности, осуществляемой в рамках компетенции и ответственности органов исполнительной власти, финансируемой за счет бюджета городского округа Самара и направленной на удовлетворение потребностей населения в реализации его законных прав и интересов в сфере культурного и информационного обеспечения;
стандарт качества предоставления муниципальных услуг - обязательство органов исполнительной власти городского округа Самара по обеспечению возможности получения населением муниципальных услуг в определенных объемах и определенного качества.
2. Нормативно-правовая база обеспечения стандарта качества предоставления муниципальных услуг в сфере деятельности МУК Муниципальных домов культуры
Стандарт регламентируется следующими нормативными актами:
- Федеральным законом «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации» от 06.10.2003 N 131-ФЗ;
- Федеральным законом «Основы законодательства РФ о культуре» от 09.10.1992 N 3612-1;
- Решением Думы городского округа Самара от 10.07.2006 N 294 «О принятии Устава городского округа Самара.
3. Основные факторы, влияющие на качество предоставления услуг в сфере деятельности МУК Муниципальных домов культуры 

Основными факторами, влияющими на качество предоставления услуг в сфере деятельности МУК Муниципальных Домов культуры, предоставляемых населению, являются:
- наличие и состояние документов, в соответствии с которыми функционирует учреждение;
- условия размещения учреждения;
- ресурсное обеспечение учреждений (здания, помещения, мебель, инструменты, реквизиты, специальное оборудование и т.д., финансовые средства);
- укомплектованность персоналом;
- наличие информации об учреждении, порядке и правилах предоставления услуг населению;
- наличие внутренней (собственной) и внешней систем контроля над деятельностью учреждения.
3.1 Документы, в соответствии с которыми функционирует учреждение:
1. Устав учреждения, который должен включать в себя сведения:
- о юридическом статусе учреждений;
- о правах и обязанностях учредителя;
- о правах Муниципальных Домов культуры;
- о целях и предметах деятельности Муниципальных Домов культуры;
- об имуществе Муниципальных Домов культуры;
- о компетенции руководителя учреждения;
- об организации деятельности Муниципальных Домов культуры;
- о ликвидации и реорганизации Муниципальных Домов культуры;
- о мобилизационной работе и гражданской обороне.
2. Государственные стандарты и настоящий Стандарт должны составлять нормативную основу практической работы в сфере деятельности МУК Муниципальных домов культуры.
3. Прочие документы: штатное расписание, правила внутреннего и трудового распорядка, руководство, инструкции, методики работы с населением и собственной деятельности, технический и энергетический паспорт учреждения.
3.2 Условия размещения учреждений
1. Учреждения должны быть размещены в специально предназначенных или приспособленных зданиях и помещениях, доступных для населения. Помещения должны быть обеспечены всеми средствами коммунально-бытового обслуживания и оснащены телефонной связью.
2. По размерам и состоянию помещения должны отвечать требованиям санитарно-гигиенических норм и правил, противопожарной безопасности, безопасности труда и защищены от воздействия факторов, отрицательно влияющих на качество предоставляемых услуг (пониженной или повышенной температуры воздуха, влажности воздуха, запыленности, загрязненности, шума и т.д.)
3.3 Специальное техническое оснащение учреждений.
1. Каждое учреждение должно быть оснащено специальным оборудованием, аппаратурой и приборами, отвечающими требованиям стандартов, технических условий, других нормативных документов и обеспечивающими надлежащее качество предоставляемых услуг соответствующих видов.
2. Специальное оборудование, приборы и аппаратуру следует использовать строго по назначению, содержать в технически исправном состоянии.
3. Неисправное специальное оборудование, приборы и аппаратура, дающие при работе сомнительные результаты, заменяются или ремонтируются (если они подлежат ремонту), а пригодность отремонтированных должна быть подтверждена проверкой.
3.4 Укомплектованность учреждений специалистами и их квалификация
1. Учреждение должно располагать необходимым числом специалистов в соответствии со штатным расписанием.
2. Каждый специалист должен иметь соответствующее образование, квалификацию, профессиональную подготовку, обладать знаниями и опытом, необходимым для выполнения возложенных на него обязанностей. 
3. У специалистов каждой категории должны быть должностные инструкции, устанавливающие их обязанности и права.
4. Наряду с соответствующей квалификацией и профессионализмом все сотрудники учреждения должны обладать морально-эстетическими качествами, чувством ответственности.
5. При оказании услуг работники учреждения должны проявлять к населению максимальную вежливость, внимание, терпение.
3.5 Состояние информации об учреждении, порядок и правила предоставления услуг населению
В соответствии с требованиями Закона Российской Федерации от 7 февраля 1992 г. № 2300-1 «О защите прав потребителей»:
1. Учреждение обязано довести до граждан свое наименование и местонахождение. Данная информация должна быть представлена любым способом, предусмотренным законодательством Российской Федерации и обеспечивающим ее доступность для населения.
2. Потребитель вправе потребовать предоставление необходимой и достоверной информации о предоставляемых услугах, обеспечивающей их компетентный выбор.
3. В состав информации об услугах в обязательном порядке должны быть включены:
- перечень основных услуг, предоставляемых учреждением;
- характеристика услуги, область ее предоставления и затраты времени на ее предоставление;
- взаимосвязь между качеством услуги, условиями ее предоставления и стоимостью (для полностью или частично оплачиваемой услуги);
- возможность влияния потребителя на качество услуги;
- установление взаимосвязи между предложенной услугой и реальными потребностями потребителей;
- правила и условия эффективного и безопасного предоставления услуги.

3.6 Наличие внутренней (собственной) и внешней систем контроля над деятельностью учреждения
1. Учреждения должны иметь документально оформленную внутреннюю (собственную) систему контроля над деятельностью творческих коллективов, клубных формирований и сотрудников с целью определения соответствия оказываемых услуг в сфере деятельности МУК Муниципальных Домов культуры государственным стандартам и стандартам муниципального образования, другим нормативным документам этой области. Эта система контроля должна охватывать этапы планирования работы с потребителями, оформления результатов контроля, выработки и реализации мероприятий по устранению выявленных недостатков.
2. Внешняя система контроля должна включать в себя контроль, который осуществляет уполномоченный на то орган муниципального образования (Управление по вопросам культуры и организации досуга населения Администрации городского округа Самара и другие уполномоченные органы Администрации городского округа Самара) на предмет соответствия качества фактически предоставляемых муниципальных услуг стандартам качества.
Работа учреждений в области качества услуг должна быть направлена на полное удовлетворение нужд потребителей, непрерывное повышение качества услуг.
Руководитель учреждения несет полную ответственность за политику в области качества услуг. Он должен обеспечить разъяснение и доведение этой политики до всех сотрудников учреждения, определить полномочия, ответственность и взаимодействие всего персонала учреждения, осуществляющего руководство, исполнение услуг и контроль деятельности, влияющей на качество услуг.
При оценке качества услуг используются следующие критерии: 
- полнота предоставления услуги в соответствии с требованиями ее предоставления;
- результативность (эффективность) предоставления услуги оценивается на основании индикаторов качества услуг и различными методами (в том числе путем проведения опросов).

4. Порядок получения доступа к муниципальным услугам

4.1. Муниципальные учреждения в области культуры и искусства являются общедоступными культурными центрами для населения городского округа Самара.
4.2. Муниципальные услуги должны быть оказаны населению городского округа Самара независимо от пола, расы, национальности, гражданства, происхождения, социального статуса, имущественного положения.
4.3. Муниципальные услуги, оказываемые муниципальными учреждениями в области культуры и искусства, подразделяются на бесплатные, платные и льготные.
4.4. В случае посещения платных концертных мероприятий, театрализованных спектаклей и постановок, необходимо приобретение билета.
4.5. Творческие коллективы в МУК Муниципальных домах культуры функционируют как на платной, так и на бесплатной основе. Проведение концертных мероприятий осуществляется на платной основе. Отдельные социально-значимые мероприятия проводятся как бесплатно, так и на льготных условиях. Льготами и возможностью бесплатного посещения мероприятий наделяются инвалиды и малоимущие граждане. 

5. Требования к качеству услуг, предоставляемых в сфере деятельности  МУК Муниципальных домов культуры

Качественное оказание услуг в сфере деятельности МУК Муниципальных домов культуры должно обеспечивать расширение общего и культурного уровня и сферы общения населения, способствовать поднятию жизненного тонуса населения, содействию в мобилизации духовных, личностных, интеллектуальных и физических ресурсов, отвлечению от жизненных трудностей, конфликтов и преодолению стрессовых ситуаций, развитию творческих начал у населения, повышению творческой активности населения, всестороннему развитию детей и подростков, нравственному, эстетическому, патриотическому воспитанию граждан. 
Учреждения должны обеспечивать своевременно и в необходимом объеме предоставление услуг в сфере своей деятельности с учетом потребностей населения в тех или иных видах услуг по доступным для большей части населения ценам.
Помещения, предоставляемые для организации и проведения мероприятий Муниципальными Домами культуры, по размерам, расположению и конфигурации должны обеспечивать проведение всех мероприятий с учетом специфики их вида. Все помещения должны отвечать санитарным нормам и правилам, требованиям техники безопасности. Они должны быть защищены от воздействия различных факторов, отрицательно влияющих на здоровье персонала, населения и на качество предоставляемых услуг.
Работники учреждений должны быть максимально вежливыми, внимательными, терпеливыми, умеющими своевременно помочь посетителям во всех интересующих вопросах. 
Организация мероприятий Муниципальных Домов культуры должна обеспечиваться своевременной информацией о проводимом мероприятии, ценовой доступностью и возможностью посетить мероприятие всеми желающими.
Качество услуг, связанное с образованием работников учреждений, должно обеспечивать дальнейшее повышение их профессионального уровня, получение работниками почетных званий и способствовать проявлению талантов.
Содействие, направленное на поддержку и развитие сферы деятельности Муниципальных Домов культуры должно обеспечивать и включать в себя такие услуги, как:
- организация и проведение смотров, фестивалей и других форм показа результатов творческой деятельности населения муниципального образования;

----------


## Рамоновна

- проведение массовых праздников и представлений, народных гуляний и обрядов в соответствии с региональными и местными обычаями и традициями;
- сбор и обработка статистической, аналитической, методической и иной информации по функционированию и развитию творческих коллективов и клубных формирований учреждений;
- повышение квалификации специалистов по предмету деятельности.
Содействие в создании необходимых условий для выявления, становления и развития талантов должно способствовать выявлению творчески одаренных детей, занимающихся в творческих коллективах, студиях. Участие детей во всевозможных конкурсах и фестивалях, в том числе всероссийского и международного масштаба, обеспечивает возможность дальнейшего развития творческого потенциала.
Услуги по обеспечению творческой деятельности граждан должны обеспечиваться через организацию работы разнообразных творческих коллективов, клубных формирований по культурно-познавательным, природно-экологическим, культурно-бытовым, коллекционно-собирательским, спортивно-оздоровительным и иным интересам для посещения всеми желающими, а также через проведение тематических вечеров, циклов творческих встреч, выставок и других форм просветительской деятельности. Проведение тематических праздников и представлений, вечеров отдыха и танцев, детских утренников, елок, торжественных поздравлений, концертов должно удовлетворять социально-культурные потребности различных категорий населения.
Содействие в развитии интереса, творческих способностей участников коллективов должно обеспечиваться за счет обновляемости программ коллективов, подготовки новых номеров и постановок.
Объем муниципальных услуг, предоставляемых в сфере деятельности МУК Муниципальных Домов культуры, оценивается количеством получателей услуг и количеством проведенных мероприятий за год.

6. Порядок обжалования нарушений требований стандарта

6.1. Общие положения
6.1.1. Обжаловать нарушение требований настоящего стандарта качества муниципальных услуг. За несовершеннолетних лиц обжаловать нарушение настоящего стандарта могут родители (законные представители). 
6.1.2. Лицо, подающее жалобу на нарушение требований стандарта качества муниципальных услуг (далее – заявитель) при условии его дееспособности, может обжаловать нарушение настоящего стандарта следующими способами:
– Указание на нарушение требований стандарта сотруднику муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги;
– Жалоба на нарушение требований стандарта руководителю муниципального учреждения (в его отсутствие заместителю);
– Жалоба на нарушение требований стандарта в Управление по вопросам культуры и организации досуга населения Администрации городского округа Самара;
– Обращение в суд.

6.2. Указание на нарушение требований стандарта сотруднику муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги.
6.2.1. При выявлении нарушения требований, установленных настоящим стандартом, заявитель вправе указать на это сотруднику муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги, с целью незамедлительного устранения нарушений и (или) получения извинений в случае, когда нарушение требований стандарта было допущено непосредственно по отношению к заявителю.
6.2.2. При невозможности, отказу или неспособности сотрудника муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги, устранить допущенное нарушение требований стандарта и (или) принести извинения, заявитель может использовать иные способы обжалования.
6.3. Жалоба на нарушение требований стандарта должностному лицу муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги.
6.3.1. При выявлении нарушения требований, установленных настоящим стандартом, заявление может быть осуществлено в письменной или устной форме. Муниципальное учреждение, оказывающее муниципальные услуги, не вправе требовать от заявителя подачи жалобы в письменной форме.
6.3.2. Обращение заявителя с жалобой к должностному лицу муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги, может быть осуществлено не позднее 3 дней после установления заявителем факта нарушения требований стандарта.
6.3.3. Должностное лицо муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги, при приеме жалобы заявителя может совершить одно из следующих действий:
– Принять меры по установлению факта нарушения требований стандарта и удовлетворения требований нарушителя;
– Аргументировано отказать заявителю в удовлетворении его требований.
6.3.4. Должностное лицо муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги, может отказать заявителю в удовлетворении его требований в случае несоответствия предъявляемых требований требованиям настоящего стандарта, при наличии оснований для того, чтобы считать жалобу безосновательной, в случае несоответствия срокам, указанным в п.6.3.2., а также по иным причинам.
6.3.5. В случае аргументированного отказа, по просьбе заявителя муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги, должно в трехдневный срок предоставить заявителю официальный ответ в письменной форме.
6.3.6. В случае подтверждения факта нарушения требований стандарта, должностное лицо муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги, приносит извинения заявителю от лица организации за имевший место факт нарушений требований стандарта.
6.3.7. Если требования заявителя не были полностью удовлетворены, по требованию заявителя должностное лицо муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги, обязано предоставить ему расписку в получении жалобы.
6.3.8. При выявлении нарушения требований, установленных настоящим стандартом, заявитель может обратиться с жалобой на допущенное нарушение в Управление по вопросам культуры и организации досуга населения Администрации городского округа Самара.
6.3.9. Подача и рассмотрение жалобы в Управление по вопросам культуры и организации досуга населения Администрации городского округа Самара осуществляются в порядке, установленном Федеральным законом от 02.05.2006 № 59-ФЗ «О порядке рассмотрения обращений граждан Российской Федерации».

7. Ответственность за нарушение требований стандарта качества муниципальных услуг
7.1. Ответственность за нарушение требований стандарта сотрудников муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги.
Меры ответственности за нарушение требований стандарта к сотрудникам муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги, устанавливаются руководителями данных муниципальных учреждений в соответствии с внутренними документами учреждений и требованиями настоящего стандарта.
7.2. Ответственность за нарушение требований стандарта руководителей муниципального учреждения, оказывающего муниципальные услуги.
К ответственности за нарушение требований стандарта могут быть привлечены только руководители муниципальных учреждений по результатам установления имевшего места факта нарушения требований стандарта в результате проверочных действий Управления по вопросам культуры и организации досуга населения Администрации городского округа Самара или судебного решения.

8. Регулярная проверка соответствия оказания муниципальных услуг требованиям Стандарта

8.1. Регулярная проверка соответствия деятельности МУК Муниципальных Домов культуры, оказывающих муниципальные услуги, требованиям настоящего Стандарта проводится по решению Управления по вопросам культуры и организации досуга населения Администрации городского округа Самара и Роспотребнадзора. 
8.2. По результатам проверки руководителю проверенного муниципального учреждения выдается акт проверки с целью устранения выявленных нарушений Стандарта качества оказываемых муниципальных услуг.

----------


## Victorya

*Рамоновна*, с почином! Поддержу тебя и продолжу...

МИНИСТЕРСТВО ЗДРАВООХРАНЕНИЯ И СОЦИАЛЬНОГО РАЗВИТИЯ
РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ

ПРИКАЗ
от 31 августа 2007 г. N 570

*ОБ УТВЕРЖДЕНИИ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫХ КВАЛИФИКАЦИОННЫХ ГРУПП
ДОЛЖНОСТЕЙ РАБОТНИКОВ КУЛЬТУРЫ, ИСКУССТВА И КИНЕМАТОГРАФИИ*

В соответствии со статьей 144 Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации (Собрание законодательства Российской Федерации, 2002, N 1 (ч. I), ст. 3; N 30, ст. 3014; N 30, ст. 3033; 2003, N 27 (ч. I), ст. 2700; 2004, N 18, ст. 1690; N 35, ст. 3607; 2005, N 1 (ч. I), ст. 27; N 19, ст. 1752; 2006, N 27, ст. 2878; N 52 (ч. I), ст. 5498; 2007, N 1 (ч. I), ст. 34) приказываю:
Утвердить прилагаемые профессиональные квалификационные группы должностей работников культуры, искусства и кинематографии.

Врио Министра
В.И.СТАРОДУБОВ





Утверждены
Приказом
Минздравсоцразвития России
от 31 августа 2007 г. N 570

*ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЕ КВАЛИФИКАЦИОННЫЕ ГРУППЫ
ДОЛЖНОСТЕЙ РАБОТНИКОВ КУЛЬТУРЫ, ИСКУССТВА И КИНЕМАТОГРАФИИ*

1.	*Профессиональная квалификационная группа 
"Должности технических исполнителей и артистов вспомогательного состава"*

Артист вспомогательного состава театров и концертных организаций; 
Смотритель музейный; 
Ассистент номера в цирке; 
Контролер билетов.

2.	*Профессиональная квалификационная группа 
"Должности работников культуры, искусства и кинематографии среднего звена"*
 Заведующий билетными кассами; 
заведующий костюмерной; 
репетитор по технике речи; 
суфлер; 
артист оркестра (ансамбля), обслуживающего кинотеатры, рестораны, кафе и танцевальные площадки; 
организатор экскурсий; 
руководитель кружка, любительского объединения, клуба по интересам; 
распорядитель танцевального вечера, ведущий дискотеки, руководитель музыкальной части дискотеки; 
аккомпаниатор; 
культорганизатор;
ассистенты: режиссера, дирижера, балетмейстера, хормейстера; 
помощник режиссера; 
дрессировщик цирка; 
артист балета цирка; 
контролер-посадчик аттракциона; 
мастер участка ремонта и реставрации фильмофонда. 

3.	*Профессиональная квалификационная группа 
"Должности работников культуры, искусства и кинематографии ведущего звена"* 

Концертмейстер по классу вокала (балета); 
лектор-искусствовед (музыковед); 
чтец-мастер художественного слова; 
главный библиотекарь; главный библиограф; 
помощник главного режиссера (главного дирижера, главного балетмейстера, художественного руководителя), заведующий труппой; 
художник-бутафор; 
художник-гример; 
художник-декоратор; 
художник-конструктор; 
художник-скульптор; 
художник по свету; 
художник-модельер театрального костюма; 
художник-реставратор; 
художник-постановщик; 
художник-фотограф; 
мастер-художник по созданию и реставрации музыкальных инструментов; 
репетитор по вокалу; 
репетитор по балету; 
аккомпаниатор-концертмейстер; 
администратор (старший администратор); 
заведующий аттракционом; 
библиотекарь; 
библиограф; 
методист библиотеки, клубного учреждения, музея, научно-методического центра народного творчества, дома народного творчества, центра народной культуры (культуры и досуга) и других аналогичных учреждений и организаций; 
редактор библиотеки, клубного учреждения, музея, научно-методического центра народного творчества, дома народного творчества, центра народной культуры (культуры и досуга) и других аналогичных учреждений и организаций; 
лектор (экскурсовод); 
артист-вокалист (солист); 
артист балета; 
артист оркестра; 
артист хора; 
артист драмы; 
артист (кукловод) театра кукол; 
артист симфонического, камерного, эстрадно-симфонического, духового оркестров, оркестра народных инструментов; 
артист оркестра ансамблей песни и танца, 
артист эстрадного оркестра (ансамбля); 
артист балета ансамбля песни и танца, танцевального коллектива; 
артист хора ансамбля песни и танца, хорового коллектива; 
артисты - концертные исполнители (всех жанров), кроме артистов - концертных исполнителей вспомогательного состава; 
репетитор цирковых номеров; 
хранитель фондов; 
редактор (музыкальный редактор); 
специалист по фольклору; 
специалист по жанрам творчества; 
специалист по методике клубной работы; 
методист по составлению кинопрограмм; 
инспектор манежа (ведущий представление); 
артист - воздушный гимнаст; 
артист спортивно-акробатического жанра; 
артист жанра "эквилибр"; 
артист жанра дрессуры животных; 
артист жанра конной дрессуры; 
артист жанра жонглирования; 
артист жанра иллюзии; 
артист коверный, буффонадный клоун, музыкальный эксцентрик, сатирик; 
артист оркестра цирка; 
специалист по учетно-хранительской документации; 
специалист экспозиционного и выставочного отдела; 
кинооператор; 
ассистент кинорежиссера; 
ассистент кинооператора; 
звукооператор; 
монтажер; 
редактор по репертуару.

4.	*Профессиональная квалификационная группа 
"Должности руководящего состава учреждений культуры, искусства и кинематографии"*

Главный балетмейстер; 
главный хормейстер; 
главный художник; 
режиссер-постановщик; 
балетмейстер-постановщик; 
главный дирижер; 
руководитель литературно-драматургической части; 
заведующий музыкальной частью; 
заведующий художественно-постановочной частью, программой (коллектива) цирка; 
заведующий отделом (сектором) библиотеки; 
заведующий отделом (сектором) музея; 
заведующий передвижной выставкой музея; 
заведующий отделом (сектором) зоопарка; 
заведующий ветеринарной лабораторией зоопарка; 
режиссер (дирижер, балетмейстер, хормейстер); 
звукорежиссер; 
главный хранитель фондов; 
заведующий реставрационной мастерской; 
заведующий отделом (сектором) дома (дворца) культуры, парка культуры и отдыха, научно-методического центра народного творчества, дома народного творчества, центра народной культуры (культуры и досуга) и других аналогичных учреждений и организаций; 
заведующий отделением (пунктом) по прокату кино- и видеофильмов; 
заведующий художественно-оформительской мастерской; 
директор съемочной группы; 
директор творческого коллектива, программы циркового конвейера; 
режиссер массовых представлений; 
заведующий отделом по эксплуатации аттракционной техники; 
кинорежиссер; 
руководитель клубного формирования - любительского объединения, студии, коллектива самодеятельного искусства, клуба по интересам (коллективы, имеющие звание «образцовый» и «народный»).



Приказ Минздравсоцразвития России №121н от 14 марта 2008 г.
*Об утверждении профессиональных квалификационных групп профессий рабочих культуры, искусства и кинематографии*
Зарегистрировано в Минюсте 3 апреля 2008, № 11452
В соответствии со статьей 144 Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации (Собрание законодательства Российской Федерации, 2002, N 1 (ч. I), ст. 3; N 30, ст. 3014; N 30, ст. 3033; 2003, N 27 (ч. I), ст. 2700; 2004, N 18, ст. 1690; N 35, ст. 3607; 2005, N 1 (ч. I), ст. 27; N 19, ст. 1752; 2006, N 27, ст. 2878; N 52 (ч. I), ст. 5498; 2007, N 1 (ч. I), ст. 34) приказываю:
Утвердить прилагаемые профессиональные квалификационные группы профессий рабочих культуры, искусства и кинематографии.
Министр
Т.А. Голикова
Утверждены
Приказом Минздравсоцразвития России
от 14 марта 2008 г. N 121н


*Профессиональные квалификационные группы профессий рабочих культуры, искусства и кинематографии

Профессиональная квалификационная группа:

"Профессии рабочих культуры, искусства и кинематографии первого уровня"*

Квалификационные уровни  	Профессии рабочих, отнесенные к квалификационным уровням 
 	бутафор;  гример-пастижер; костюмер; маляр  по  отделке  декораций; оператор магнитной записи;  осветитель;  пастижер; реквизитор;  установщик  декораций; изготовитель  субтитров; колорист; контуровшик; монтажник  негатива; монтажник  позитива;  оформитель  диапозитивных  фильмов;  печатник субтитрования;  пиротехник; подготовщик  основы для  мультипликационных  рисунков;  раскрасчик законтурованных  рисунков;  ретушер субтитров; съемщик  иапозитивных фильмов;  съемщик  мультипликационных проб;  укладчик  диапозитивных фильмов; фильмотекарь;  фототекарь; киномеханик; фильмопроверщик; дежурный зала  гральных автоматов, аттракционов и тира;  машинист сцены;  монтировщик  сцены; униформист; столяр по  изготовлению  декораций;   автоматчик по изготовлению деталей клавишных  инструментов; арматурщик язычковых  инструментов;  аэрографист щипковых инструментов;  клавиатурщик; гарнировщик музыкальных инструментов; гофрировщик меховых камер; заливщик голосовых планок; изготовитель  голосовых планок; изготовитель деталей для  духовых инструментов;  комплектовщик  деталей   музыкальных инструментов;  облицовщик   музыкальных инструментов;  обработчик перламутра;  оператор стенда по обыгрыванию  клавишных  инструментов; полировщик музыкальных  инструментов; расшлифовщик  фильеров;  сборщик духовых инструментов; сборщик-монтажник клавишных  инструментов; сборщик-монтажник смычковых инструментов; сборщик-монтажник  щипковых  инструментов; сборщик ударных  инструментов; сборщик   язычковых инструментов; станочник  специальных деревообрабатывающих станков;  станочник  специальных металлообрабатывающих станков; столяр  по   изготовлению и ремонту  деталей  и  узлов музыкальных  инструментов; струнонавивальщик;  струнщик;  установщик ладовых пластин.

*Профессиональная квалификационная группа 

"Профессии рабочих культуры, искусства и кинематографии второго уровня"*

Квалификационные уровни  	Профессии рабочих, отнесенные к  квалификационным уровням 
1 квалификационный уровень  	красильщик в пастижерском производстве  4  - 5  разрядов  ЕТКС;  фонотекарь; видеотекарь; изготовитель  игровых  кукол 5 разряда ЕТКС; механик  по  обслуживанию ветроустановок 5  разряда  ЕТКС;  механик по  обслуживанию кинотелевизионного оборудования  3  - 5 разрядов ЕТКС; механик по  обслуживанию  съемочной аппаратуры 2 - 5 разрядов  ЕТКС;  механик по  обслуживанию телевизионного оборудования  3  - 5 разрядов ЕТКС; механик по ремонту и обслуживанию кинотехнологического оборудования 4  -  5   разрядов ЕТКС;  механик  по  обслуживанию звуковой техники 2  -  5  разрядов  ЕТКС; оператор  пульта управления  киноустановки; реставратор фильмокопий  5 разряда ЕТКС; оператор видеозаписи 3 -  5 разрядов  ЕТКС;  регулировщик  пианино  и роялей 2 - 6  разрядов  ЕТКС;  настройщик пианино и роялей 4  -  8  разрядов  ЕТКС; настройщик щипковых инструментов  3  -  6 разрядов ЕТКС; настройщик язычковых инструментов  4  - 6 разрядов ЕТКС; бронзировщик рам  клавишных  нструментов 4  -  6 разрядов ЕТКС; зготовитель молоточков для клавишных  инструментов  5 разряда ЕТКС; контролер музыкальных инструментов  4  - 6 разрядов ЕТКС; регулировщик язычковых инструментов  4  - 5 разрядов  ЕТКС;  реставратор  клавишных инструментов  5  - 6 разрядов ЕТКС; реставратор  смычковых  и  щипковых инструментов  5  - 8 разрядов ЕТКС; реставратор ударных инструментов  5  -  6 разрядов  ЕТКС; реставратор язычковых инструментов 4 - 5 разрядов ЕТКС.
2 квалификационный уровень  	красильщик в пастижерском производстве 6разряда ЕТКС; изготовитель игровых  кукол 6 разряда ЕТКС; механик  по  обслуживанию ветроустановок 6  разряда  ЕТКС;  механик по обслуживанию кинотелевизионного оборудования  6  - 7 разрядов ЕТКС; механик по  обслуживанию съемочной   аппаратуры 6  разряда  ЕТКС;  механик по обслуживанию телевизионного оборудования 6 - 7 разрядов ЕТКС; механик  по  ремонту и обслуживанию кинотехнологического оборудования  6  - 7 разрядов ЕТКС; механик по обслуживанию звуковой  техники 6-7 разрядов ЕТКС; реставратор фильмокопий  6  разряда  ЕТКС; оператор видеозаписи  6-7 разрядов ЕТКС; изготовитель музыкальных инструментов  по индивидуальным заказам  6  разряда  ЕТКС; интонировщик 6 разряда  ЕТКС;  настройщик духовых  инструментов  6  разряда ЕТКС; настройщик-регулировщик смычковых инструментов 6 разряда ЕТКС; реставратор духовых  инструментов  6-8 разрядов ЕТКС.
*3 квалификационный уровень*	механик по обслуживанию  кинотелевизионного оборудования 8   разряда  ЕТКС;  механик  по обслуживанию телевизионного оборудования 8 разряда ЕТКС; механик по ремонту  и  обслуживанию  кинотехнологического оборудования 8 разряда  ЕТКС;  оператор  видеозаписи 8разряда ЕТКС.
*4 квалификационный уровень * 	профессии рабочих, предусмотренные первым - третьим квалификационными уровнями, при выполнении важных особо   важных) и ответственных (особо ответственных) работ.

----------


## Зарница

*Рамоновна*,
спасибо за тему! :Ok:  А стандарт разрабатываете вы, или ваше руководство? Не посчитайте меня совсем тупой, но скажите,он кому больше нужен - вам или администрации? Он вообще зачем? Утверждает его Дума или глава? (я просто никогда не слышала о нем). Я в восторге от форума - за короткое время я получила больше информации, чем за 3года работы!!!! :Vah:  ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Стандарт разрабатывается областным департаментом (у кого-то комитетом, у кого-то министерством) культуры. Так как я живу в областном городе, то на основе этого стандарта должен быть разработан городской, нашим УК. Как в районах - не знаю. Зайдите на сайт Архангельской области - по-моему двиналенд (естественно, в латинской транскрипции). Я там нашла для себя и нашего УК очень много полезного. В моём случае, стандарт больше нужен мне - в связи с введением новой системы оплаты труда  возникло очень много вопросов и проблем, на которые нет юридически оформленных ответов - как говорит юрист правовой вакуум. Раньше количество участников в коллективах определялось по группе оплаты, к которой принадлежал ДК. С введением новой системы все группы автоматически отменяются. Что я должна спрашивать с руководителей, какое количество участников у них должно быть на ставку, в каком количестве программ они должны участвовать. Если нет норматвной базы, говорить с людьми очень трудно. Понятно, когда получали 3-4-тыс, никто особо не спрашивал, а сейчас 12-15. С директора спрос за целевое использовние бюджетных денег. Вот такой документ и пригодится. Но мы просим его у нашего УК уже с весны, а воз и ныне там. А ещё я посоветовала бы Вам обратить внимание на такое понятие, как модельный ДК. У нас в области сделали 2 таких, в них и ставок больше, и денег вкладывается намного больше.

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,теперь понятно почему я о нем не знаю - мы не перешли на новую оплату труда, поэтому и с такими как вы вопросами не сталкивалась. У нас вся область не перешла.Незнаю: радоваться этому или нет. Плохо что з/п маленькая. Моя з/п =з/п вашего руководителя коллектива. :Tu:  
"А ещё я посоветовала бы Вам обратить внимание на такое понятие, как модельный ДК" - бестолку!!! Ну не любят (и не уважают) у нас культуру!!!:frown: Поэтому и бьюсь как рыба об лед - пытаясь доказать хоть что-то:mad:Но, спасибо за совет - А ВДРУГ?:wink:

Марина, ты писала что у тебя есть требования к сельским клубам - поделись пожалуйста.

----------


## Рамоновна

> А стандарт разрабатываете вы, или ваше руководство? Не посчитайте меня совсем тупой, но скажите,он кому больше нужен - вам или администрации? Он вообще зачем? Утверждает его Дума или глава?


Стандарт мы составляем сами для своего района, т.к. находимся на районном бюджете. Из его возможностей- наши стандарты.

Есть для нас в стандартах и минус. Это-перечень документов, согласно которым будут контролировать и оценивать нашу работу.


*Порядок
проведения опроса (анкетирования) населения Воронежской области о качестве предоставляемых государственных услуг

Порядок
проведения контрольных мероприятий по проверке соответствия
качества фактически предоставляемых государственных услуг
стандартам качества государственных услуг

Порядок
ведения книги обращений

Положение об основных требованиях 
к результатам работы бюджетных учреждений 
в соответствии со стандартами качества государственных услуг

Порядок 
оценки соответствия качества фактически предоставляемых государственных  услуг стандартам качества государственных услуг*

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 По поводу новой системы оплаты - не обольщайтесь. У нас получился перекос - у руководителей народных и образцовых коллективов зарплата в зависимости от образования и стажа от 9 до 18 тыс, а у директоров ДК зарплата получилась от 7 до 13 (со званием Засракуль) тыс. У зам. директора и главбуха - на 10% меньше директора. Мы сразу лишились хорошего знающего бухгалтера, сейчас работаем с тем, что есть :frown: Хорошо, сейчас директорам УК премии выписывает, но говорят, денег нет, на 4 квартал премии срезали, а что будет в следующем году - неизвестно.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Рамоновна*,
 Ирина, а документы, перечень которых ты привела у вас уже есть или ещё в разработке:rolleyes: У нас никак не могут решить, как же нас оценивать, по каким критериям:wink:

----------


## Зарница

*Рамоновна*,
Ирина, если все это разрабатывается на уровне района, то кто  оценивает вашу работу - местная власть?Смешно!!! - из них единицы кто хоть чуть чуть разбирается в нашей работе.kuku 
*Вишенка-Владимир*,Марина, ты меня расстроила - если также сложится, то я без своего бух.пропаду-у-у!:redface: Зато остальным (творческому составу) хороший стимул для повышения з/п.Мои в этом году премией не обижены - раз в квартал стабильно практически всем работникам. Понимаю как вам обидно, сравнивая объем работы рук. коллектива и директора!!! Но мы люди творческие, у нас на первом месте отдушина, а только потом деньги. Ведь так? :Aga:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Так-то оно так, но дети кушать хотят. У меня муж вынужден на 3-х работах работать (одна из них - директор ДК). И бухгалтерии обидно - все работают рядом, и видят сколько времени проводят на работе руководители коллективов и сколько за 5 тыс. бухгалтеры.

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,похоже я и тебе настроение испортила - ПРОСТИ!Конечно же ты права.Мне иногда до слез обидно что некоторые мои худ.руки получают как я (за что??? и сделать ничего не могу:сельские, стаж...) Ладно, будет и на нашей улице ПРАЗДНИК!!! tongue:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Зарница*,
 Нет, настроение ты мне не испортила, не переживай, просто я с этим уже год как курица с яйцом - людям зарплату увеличили, но они не хотят понимать, что и ответственность и спрос увеличились. А вообще,это вопрос для кабинета, давай здесь будем только по теме.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Сейчас мы переделываем устав (из-за смены еазваний у учредителей). Это - типовой устав клуба.
УТВЕРЖДЕНО:
распоряжением (постановлением)
главы муниципального образования
от ____________ № ________

Согласовано:
Управление (отдел) культуры
муниципального образования
_____________/_____________ /
подпись ФИО
«___» _____________ ____ г.
Комитет (отдел) по управлению имуществом
муниципального образования
_____________/_____________ /
подпись ФИО
«___» _____________ ____ г.


УСТАВ
МУНИЦИПАЛЬНОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ культуры
_________________________________________________________________
(наименование учреждения)

1. ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ

1.1. Муниципальное учреждение _________________________________________________________________
(полное наименование учреждения)
муниципального образования (наименование муниципального образования) (в дальнейшем именуемое Учреждение) создано в соответствии с распоряжением (постановлением) руководителя органа местного самоуправления (наименование муниципального образования)______________ от ___________________________________________________
(дата) (номер и название распорядительного документа о создании Учреждения)
1.2. Полное фирменное название Учреждения____________________________________
1.3. Сокращенное фирменное название Учреждения ______________________________
1.4. Местонахождение Учреждения: _________________________________________________________________
(почтовый индекс, юридический адрес)
1.5. Учредителем Учреждения является _________________________________________________________________
(наименование органа местного самоуправления)
1.6. Учреждение находится в ведомственном подчинении_______________________________________________________
(наименование управления, отдела культуры муниципального образования)
1.7. Учреждение является юридическим лицом, имеет фирменное наименование, обособленное имущество на праве оперативного управления, самостоятельный баланс, расчетный и иные счета в банках, может от своего имени приобретать имущественные и неимущественные права и нести обязанности, быть истцом и ответчиком в суде, арбитражном и третейском суде, международном коммерческом арбитраже.
1.8. Учреждение имеет круглую печать со своим полным фирменным наименованием и наименованием собственника, штампы, бланки и другие средства индивидуализации.
1.9. Учреждение имеет: (указывать филиалы, представительства, действующие на основании уставов, положений, утверждаемых Учреждением и их местонахождение).
1.10. Для обеспечения деятельности Учреждение вправе создавать филиалы и открывать представительства в установленном действующим законодательством порядке.
1.11. Учреждение отвечает по своим обязательствам находящимися в его распоряжении денежными средствами, а при их недостаточности субсидиарную ответственность по обязательствам Учреждения несет собственник имущества.

2. ЦЕЛЬ, ЗАДАЧИ И ВИДЫ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ

2.1. Учреждение создано в целях:
организации досуга и обеспечения жителей муниципального образования услугами сферы культуры, создание условий для развития местного традиционного народного творчества, приобщение населения к любительскому искусству.
2.2. Задачами Учреждения являются:
удовлетворение потребностей населения в сохранении и развитии самодеятельного народного и художественного творчества, любительского искусства, другой самодеятельной творческой инициативы и социально-культурной активности населения;
создание благоприятных условий для организации культурного досуга и отдыха жителей муниципального образования;
оказание услуг социально-культурного, просветительского и развлекательного характера, доступных для широких слоев населения;
поддержка и развитие самобытных национальных культур, народных промыслов и ремесел;
развитие современных форм организации культурного досуга с учетом потребностей различных социально-возрастных групп населения.
2.3. Для достижения установленных настоящим Уставом целей Учреждение осуществляет следующие виды деятельности:
создание и организация работы любительских творческих коллективов, кружков, студий, объединений, клубов по интересам различной направленности и других клубных формирований;
проведение различных по форме и тематике культурно-массовых мероприятий: праздников, представлений, смотров, фестивалей, конкурсов, концертов, выставок, вечеров, спектаклей, игровых развлекательных программ и других форм показа результатов творческой деятельности клубных формирований;
проведение спектаклей, концертов и других культурно-зрелищных и выставочных мероприятий, в том числе с участием профессиональных коллективов, исполнителей, авторов;
организация работы лекториев, курсов по различным отраслям знаний, других форм просветительской деятельности, в том числе и на абонементной основе;
оказание консультативной, методической и организационно-творческой помощи в подготовке и проведении культурно-досуговых мероприятий;
изучение, обобщение и распространение опыта культурно-массовой, культурно-воспитательной, культурно-зрелищной работы Учреждения и других культурно-досуговых учреждений;
повышение квалификации творческих и административно-хозяйственных работников Учреждения и других культурно-досуговых учреждений;
осуществление справочной, информационной и рекламно-маркетинговой деятельности;
организация кино- и видеообслуживания населения;
предоставление гражданам дополнительных досуговых и сервисных услуг.
2.4. Учреждение может осуществлять предпринимательскую и иную приносящую доход деятельность лишь постольку, поскольку это служит достижению целей, для которых оно создано.
2.5. К предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности Учреждения относятся:
организация и проведение вечеров отдыха, танцевальных и других вечеров, праздников, встреч, гражданских и семейных обрядов, литературно-музыкальных гостиных, балов, дискотек, концертов, спектаклей и других культурно-досуговых мероприятий, в том числе по заявкам организаций, предприятий и отдельных граждан;
предоставление оркестров, ансамблей, самодеятельных художественных коллективов и отдельных исполнителей для семейных и гражданских праздников и торжеств;
обучение в платных кружках, студиях;
оказание консультативной, методической и организационно-творческой помощи в подготовке и проведении культурно-досуговых мероприятий;
предоставление услуг по прокату сценических костюмов, культурного и другого инвентаря,  звукоусилительной и осветительной аппаратуры и другого профильного оборудования, изготовление сценических костюмов, обуви, реквизита;
предоставление игровых комнат для детей (с воспитателем на время проведения мероприятий для взрослых);
организация в установленном порядке работы спортивно-оздоровительных клубов и секций, групп туризма и здоровья, компьютерных клубов, игровых и тренажерных залов и других подобных игровых и развлекательных досуговых объектов;
организация и проведение ярмарок, лотерей, аукционов, выставок-продаж;
предоставление помещений в аренду;
предоставление услуг по организации питания и отдыха посетителей;
иные виды предпринимательской деятельности, содействующие достижению целей создания Учреждения.
2.6. Учреждение ведет учет доходов и расходов по предпринимательской деятельности.
Отдельные виды деятельности, перечень которых установлен законом, могут осуществляться Учреждением только на основании специальных разрешений (лицензий).

3. ИМУЩЕСТВО И СРЕДСТВА УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ

3.1.*Источниками формирования имущества Учреждения в денежной и иных формах являются:
3.1.1.*регулярные и единовременные поступления от учредителя;
3.1.2.*добровольные имущественные взносы и пожертвования;
3.1.3.*выручка от реализации товаров, работ, услуг;
3.1.4.*дивиденды (доходы, проценты), получаемые по акциям, облигациям, другим ценным бумагам и вкладам;
3.1.5.*доходы, получаемые от собственности Учреждения;
3.1.6.*другие, не запрещенные законом, поступления.
3.2.*Порядок регулярных и единовременных поступлений от Учредителя определяется сметой доходов и расходов Учреждения, составляемой на каждый финансовый год и утверждаемой учредителем, в порядке, установленном действующим бюджетным законодательством Российской Федерации.
3.3.*Учреждение расходует бюджетные средства исключительно в порядке и на условиях, установленных законодательством Российской Федерации, нормативными правовыми актами муниципального образования.
3.4.*Учреждение самостоятельно устанавливает цены (тарифы) на платные услуги и продукцию, включая цены на билеты, кроме случаев, когда законодательством предусмотрен иной порядок регулирования цен (тарифов) на отдельные виды платных услуг и продукции.
3.5.*Доходы Учреждения, полученные от предпринимательской деятельности, после уплаты налогов и сборов, предусмотренных законодательством о налогах и сборах, в полном объеме учитываются в смете доходов и расходов Учреждения и отражаются в доходах бюджета муниципального образования как доходы от использования имущества, находящегося в муниципальной собственности, либо как доходы от оказания платных услуг.
3.6.*Учреждение не имеет права получать кредиты от кредитных организаций, иных физических и юридических лиц, за исключениями, установленными законодательством Российской Федерации.
3.7.*В смете доходов и расходов Учреждения должны быть отражены все доходы этого Учреждения, получаемые как из муниципального бюджета и внебюджетных фондов, так и от осуществления предпринимательской деятельности, в т.ч. доходы от оказания платных услуг, другие доходы, получаемые от использования муниципальной собственности, закрепленной за Учреждением на праве оперативного управления и иной деятельности.
3.8.*Доходы, фактически полученные Учреждением от предпринимательской деятельности при исполнении бюджета сверх утвержденных законом (решением) о бюджете и сверх сметы доходов и расходов, направляются на финансирование расходов Учреждения в соответствии с действующим бюджетным законодательством.
3.9.*Имущество, закрепленное за Учреждением учредителем и приобретенное за счет бюджетных средств и средств государственных внебюджетных фондов, принадлежит Учреждению на праве оперативного управления.
3.10.*Учреждение в отношении закрепленного за ним имущества осуществляет в пределах, установленных законом, в соответствии с целями своей деятельности, Договором о закреплении муниципального имущества за Учреждением (далее по тексту*— Договор о закреплении имущества), заданиями собственника, права владения, пользования и распоряжения им.
3.11.*Собственник имущества, закрепленного за Учреждением, вправе изъять излишнее, неиспользуемое или используемое не по назначению имущество и распорядиться им по своему усмотрению.
3.12.*Учреждение не вправе отчуждать или иным способом распоряжаться закрепленным за ним имуществом и имуществом, приобретенным за счет средств, выделенных ему по смете.

4.*УПРАВЛЕНИЕ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕМ

4.1.*Управление Учреждением осуществляется в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации и Уставом Учреждения и строится на принципах единоначалия.
4.2.*Управление Учреждением осуществляет руководитель (директор) в соответствии с действующим законодательством и настоящим Уставом.
4.3.*Руководитель Учреждения является единоличным исполнительным органом. Руководитель Учреждения назначается на должность и освобождается от должности приказом ________________________________________________________________
наименование управления (отдела) культуры или иного исполнительно-распорядительного органа муниципального образования
на основании Трудового договора. Трудовой договор с руководителем Учреждения заключает _________________________________________________________________
наименование управления (отдела) культуры или иного исполнительно-распорядительного органа муниципального образования
в порядке, установленном трудовым законодательством.
Руководитель подотчетен Учредителю, а по имущественным вопросам*— соответствующему органу по управлению имуществом _______________________________
	наименование
Срок полномочий руководителя определяется Трудовым договором.
4.4.*Руководитель осуществляет руководство текущей деятельностью Учреждения в соответствии с законами и иными нормативными актами Российской Федерации, субъекта Российской Федерации, настоящим Уставом, Договором о закреплении имущества и Трудовым договором, обеспечивает выполнение возложенных на него задач и несет ответственность за результаты деятельности Учреждения.
4.5.*Руководитель Учреждения действует от имени Учреждения без доверенности, в том числе представляет его интересы в органах государственной власти и местного самоуправления и во взаимоотношениях с юридическими и физическими лицами.
4.6.*Руководитель Учреждения:
4.6.1. совершает в установленном порядке сделки от имени Учреждения;
4.6.2. распоряжается имуществом Учреждения в пределах, установленных договором о закреплении имущества;
4.6.3. утверждает структуру, смету расходов Учреждения и штатное расписание в пределах выделенных ассигнований;
4.6.4. заключает договоры с физическими и юридическими лицами;
4.6.5. издает и утверждает приказы, распоряжения, инструкции по вопросам, входящим в компетенцию Учреждения, обязательные для всех работников Учреждения;
4.6.6. устанавливает форму, систему и размер оплаты труда работников Учреждения в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации и утвержденной сметой расходов;
4.6.7. заключает с работниками трудовые договоры, заключает коллективный договор, если решение о его заключении принято трудовым коллективном;
4.6.8. утверждает правила внутреннего трудового распорядка;
4.6.9. отвечает за организационно-техническое обеспечение деятельности Учреждения;
4.6.10. обеспечивает соблюдение правил и нормативных требований охраны труда, противопожарной безопасности, санитарно-гигиенического и противоэпидемического режимов;
4.6.11. осуществляет иные полномочия, предусмотренные действующим законодательством Российской Федерации, Трудовым договором.
4.7. Руководитель Учреждения несет ответственность за нарушения договорных, кредитных, расчетных обязательств, правил хозяйствования, установленных законодательством Российской Федерации, отвечает за качество и эффективность работы Учреждения.

5. ТРУДОВЫЕ ОТНОШЕНИЯ

5.1.*В Учреждении действует система найма работников, предусмотренная действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.
5.2.*Работники Учреждения в установленном порядке подлежат медицинскому и социальному страхованию и социальному обеспечению.
5.3.*Учреждение обеспечивает здоровые и безопасные условия труда и несет ответственность за соблюдение Федерального закона «Об основах охраны труда».


6.*РЕОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ И ЛИКВИДАЦИЯ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ.  ИЗМЕНЕНИЕ УСТАВА


6.1.*Внесение изменений и дополнений в настоящий Устав возможно только по решению учредителя и производится в порядке, установленном действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.
6.2.*Учреждение может быть реорганизовано или ликвидировано на основании решения собственника, либо по решению суда, в порядке, предусмотренном действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.
6.3.*Реорганизация Учреждения может быть осуществлена в форме слияния, присоединения, разделения, выделения и преобразования.
6.4.*Учреждение считается реорганизованным, за исключением случаев реорганизации в форме присоединения, с момента государственной регистрации вновь возникшего юридического лица.
6.5.*Учреждение может быть преобразовано в фонд, автономную некоммерческую организацию, хозяйственное общество.
6.6.*Собственник или орган, принявший решение о ликвидации Учреждения, назначают по согласованию с органом, осуществляющим государственную регистрацию юридических лиц, ликвидационную комиссию (ликвидатора) и устанавливают в соответствие с Гражданским кодексом Российской Федерации и Федеральным законом «О некоммерческих организациях» порядок и сроки ликвидации Учреждения.
6.7.*С момента назначения ликвидационной комиссии к ней переходят полномочия по управлению делами Учреждения. Ликвидационная комиссия от имени Учреждения выступает в суде.
6.8.*При прекращении деятельности Учреждения все управленческие, финансово-хозяйственные документы, документы по личному составу и другие передаются правопреемнику в соответствии с установленными правилами. При отсутствии правопреемника документы по личному составу (приказы, личные дела и карточки учета, лицевые счета и*т.*п.) передаются на хранение в муниципальный архив по личному составу в соответствии с требованиями архивных органов силами и за счет Учреждения.
6.9.*Имущество Учреждения, оставшееся после удовлетворения требований кредиторов Учреждения, передается собственнику, наделившему Учреждение этим имуществом.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
А вот это уже не помню откуда выдернула, но может кому-то пригодится

Организационно-методическое обеспечение деятельности муниципальных культурно-досуговых учреждений осуществляют методические службы различных видов:
· районные Дома культуры;
· районные (городские) организационно (информационно, координационно) -методические центры;
· методические кабинеты при культурно-досуговых учреждениях; 
· организационно-методические отделы при муниципальных органах управления культуры.
Методическая служба может существовать в следующих организационно-правовых формах:
· как учреждение культурно-досугового типа (являться самостоятельным юридическим лицом); 
· как филиал, подразделение или представительство в составе централизованной клубной структуры; 
· как специализированное структурное подразделение (центр, отдел, кабинет) культурно-досугового учреждения или органа управления культуры.
На уровне края функции организационно-творческого и информационно-методического обеспечения функционирования культурно-досуговой сферы осуществляет ГУК «Краевое научно-образовательное творческое объединение культуры»:
Основными задачами методической службы являются организационное, информационное, методическое и творческое обеспечение учреждений культурно-досуговой сферы и других организаций, различных организационно-правовых форм, ведущих работу по сохранению и развитию традиционной народной культуры, любительского искусства и социокультурной деятельности.
Основными функциями методической службы являются:
· организация фестивалей, смотров, конкурсов, других общественно-культурных акций;
· Повышение квалификации руководителей и специалистов культурно-досуговой сферы;
· организации участия специалистов культурно-досуговой сферы и любительских коллективов в фестивалях, конкурсах, смотрах, учебно-методических мероприятиях и курсах повышения квалификации областного, всероссийского и международного уровней;
· создание и ведение базы данных по жанрам народного творчества, культурно-досуговой деятельности, сбор и фиксация на различных носителях образцов традиционного народного творчества;
· мониторинг деятельности культурно-досуговых учреждений, аналитическое обобщение творческих, досуговых и социокультурных процессов;
· разработка и издание методических, репертуарных, информационно-аналитических, рекламных и других материалов по различным аспектам народного творчества и культурно-досуговой деятельности и обеспечение ими клубных учреждений;
· разработка методик сохранения и интеграции традиционной многонациональной культуры в современные общественные процессы;
· сбор и обобщение данных государственной статистической отчетности о работе культурно-досуговых учреждений

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ирина, а документы, перечень которых ты привела у вас уже есть или ещё в разработке У нас никак не могут решить, как же нас оценивать, по каким критериям


Эти документы- областного уровня. Посмотрите здесь:
http://ifolder.ru/14911764


> Ирина, если все это разрабатывается на уровне района, то кто  оценивает вашу работу - местная власть?Смешно!!! - из них единицы кто хоть чуть чуть разбирается в нашей работе.


Пусть лучше свои проверяют, чем чужие. Наших ничем не удивить: ни отсутствием в клубе отопления, ни отваливающимся фасадом. 
Думаю, что не важно, кто проверяет. Важно, с каким настроением они это делают.  Захотят сеть сохранить- на многое глаза закроют, а не захотят- к высоте и ширине порожек докопаются.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
А это-наше положение о новой системе оплаты.
Внимание: ОНО ЕЩЕ НЕ УТВЕРЖДЕНО, и возможны изменения!

http://ifolder.ru/14911974

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*Марина, ты говорила что у тебя есть требования к сельским клубам (приказ Минкульта 2008 год), и стандарт на кол-во замов... Ты не могла бы им поделиться?:rolleyes:Пожалуйста.
ja.zef@mail.ru

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Делюсь:smile:
МИНИСТЕРСТВО КУЛЬТУРЫ И МАССОВЫХ КОММУНИКАЦИЙ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ ПРИКАЗ № 32
Об утверждении нормативов минимального ресурсного обеспечения услуг сельских учреждений культуры (общедоступных библиотек и культурно-досуговых учреждений)
Подписан: Министр культуры и массовых коммуникаций Российской Федерации А.С.Соколов

МИНИСТЕРСТВО КУЛЬТУРЫ И МАССОВЫХ КОММУНИКАЦИЙ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
ПРИКАЗ
20 февраля 2008 г. № 32
Москва
Об утверждении нормативов минимального ресурсного обеспечения услуг сельских учреждений культуры (общедоступных библиотек и культурно-досуговых учреждений)
В целях обеспечения методической помощи и единого методического подхода к нормированию ресурсной базы оказания услуг сельскими учреждениями культуры (библиотеками и культурно-досуговыми учреждениями) на всей территории Российской Федерации в условиях реализации реформ системы государственного управления приказываю:
1. Утвердить прилагаемые нормативы минимального ресурсного обеспечения услуг сельских учреждений культуры (общедоступных библиотек и культурно-досуговых учреждений).
2. Департаменту государственной политики (Ю.А. Шубину) обеспечить доведение нормативов минимального ресурсного обеспечения услуг сельских учреждений культуры (общедоступных библиотек и культурно-досуговых учреждений) до сведения органов исполнительной власти в сфере культуры субъектов Российской Федерации.
3. Рекомендовать органам исполнительной власти в сфере культуры субъектов Российской Федерации руководствоваться данными нормативами при выработке решений по ресурсному обеспечению деятельности сельских учреждений культуры и разработать региональные нормативы ресурсного обеспечения услуг сельских учреждений культуры.
4. Контроль за исполнением настоящего Приказа возложить на заместителя Министра А.Е. Бусыгина.
Министр А.С. Соколов

Утверждены
приказом Министерства культуры и
массовых коммуникаций
Российской Федерации
от 20 февраля 2008 г. № 32
НОРМАТИВЫ МИНИМАЛЬНОГО РЕСУРСНОГО ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЯ УСЛУГ
СЕЛЬСКИХ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ КУЛЬТУРЫ
(ОБЩЕДОСТУПНЫХ БИБЛИОТЕК И КУЛЬТУРНО-ДОСУГОВЫХ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ)
Раздел I.
ИСПОЛЬЗУЕМЫЕ ТЕРМИНЫ И ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЯ
В настоящих нормативах применяются следующие термины с соответствующими определениями:
Библиотечное обслуживание1 – совокупность разных видов деятельности библиотеки но удовлетворению потребностей ее пользователей путем предоставления библиотечных услуг.
Библиотечный фонд2 – упорядоченная совокупность документов, формируемая библиотекой для хранения и предоставления во временное пользование читателям и абонентам.
Заинтересованная сторона3 – лицо или группа, заинтересованные в деятельности или успехе организации.
Под клубным учреждением4 понимается организация, основной деятельностью которой является изучение, предоставление населению разнообразных услуг социально-культурного, просветительского, оздоровительного и развлекательного характера, создание условий для занятий любительским художественным творчеством.
Пользователь библиотеки5 – физическое или юридическое лицо, пользующееся услугами библиотеки.
Потребитель6 – гражданин, получающий, заказывающий либо имеющий намерение получить или заказать услуги для личных нужд.
Предоставление услуги7 – деятельность исполнителя услуги, необходимая для обеспечения выполнения услуги.
Ресурсы – средства, запасы, возможности, источники чего-либо.
Сельская библиотека – библиотека, расположенная на территории сельского поселения.
Сельская местность8 – населенные пункты, на территории которых преобладает деятельность, связанная с производством и переработкой, сельскохозяйственной продукции. Перечень таких населенных пунктов на территории субъекта Российской Федерации определяется органом исполнительной власти субъекта Российской Федерации.
Сельское клубное учреждение – клубное учреждение, расположенное на территории сельского поселения.
Сельское поселение9 – один или несколько объединенных общей территорией сельских населенных пунктов (поселков, сел, станиц, деревень, хуторов, кишлаков, аулов и других сельских населенных пунктов), в которых местное самоуправление осуществляется населением непосредственно и (или) через выборные и иные органы местного самоуправления.
Требование10 – потребность или ожидание, которое установлено, обычно предполагается или является обязательным.
Услуга11 – результат непосредственного взаимодействия исполнителя и потребителя, а также собственной деятельности исполнителя по удовлетворению потребности потребителя.
Услуги учреждений (организаций) культуры (в том числе рекреационные услуги) – деятельность, результаты которой не имеют материального выражения, реализуются и потребляются в процессе осуществления культурной, творческой и досуговой деятельности учреждения культуры.

Раздел II.
ВВЕДЕНИЕ
Нормативы минимального ресурсного обеспечения услуг населению, оказываемых сельскими учреждениями культуры, разработаны Фондом «Институт экономики и социальной политики» по заказу Министерства культуры и массовых коммуникаций Российской Федерации (Государственный контракт от 17.08.2007 № 79-01-36/05-АБ) в целях оказания методической помощи, формирования основы единого подхода к нормированию ресурсной базы оказания услуг сельских библиотек и культурно-досуговых учреждений на всей территории Российской Федерации в условиях реализации реформ системы государственного управления.
Основными источниками информации, на основе которой проведена работа, являются:
– правовая система «Консультант Плюс федеральное и региональное законодательство»;
– официальные сайты администраций субъектов Российской Федерации в сети Интернет;
– сайт Министерства культуры и массовых коммуникаций Российской Федерации;
– сайт Российской библиотечной ассоциации;
– диссертационные работы из фондов Российской государственной библиотеки.
Основными федеральными документами, определяющими параметры ресурсного обеспечения услуг учреждений культуры, являются:
– распоряжение Правительства Российской Федерации от 03.07.1996 №*1063-р (в ред. распоряжений Правительства Российской Федерации от 14.07.2001 № 942-р, от 13.07.2007 № 923-р) «О социальных нормативах и нормах» (а также «Методика определения нормативной потребности субъектов Российской Федерации в объектах социальной инфраструктуры», одобренная распоряжением Правительства Российской Федерации от 19.10.1999 №1683-р);
– приказ Министерства культуры и массовых коммуникаций Российской Федерации от 25.05.2006 № 229 «Об утверждении методических указаний по реализации вопросов местного значения в сфере культуры городских и сельских поселений, муниципальных районов и методических рекомендаций по созданию условий для развития местного традиционного народного художественного творчества»;
– постановление Министерства труда и социального развития Российской Федерации от 03.02.1997 № 6 «Об утверждении межотраслевых норм времени на работы, выполняемые в библиотеках»;
– письмо Министерства культуры Российской Федерации от 08.01.1998 № 01-02/16-29 «Об основных положениях организации сети муниципальных общедоступных (публичных) библиотек в субъектах Российской Федерации»;
– решение коллегии Министерства культуры Российской Федерации от 29.05.2002 № 10 «О некоторых мерах по стимулированию деятельности муниципальных учреждений культуры» (вместе с «Примерным положением о государственном и муниципальном учреждении культуры клубного типа», «Примерным положением о клубном формировании культурно-досугового учреждения»);
– система международных стандартов по информации, библиотечному и издательскому делу (СИБИД) (ратифицированных к применению на территории Российской Федерации), объединяющая в себе общетехнические и организационно-методические стандарты, регламентирующие правила представления данных, описания документов, функционирования библиотечных фондов, оформления печатных и электронных изданий и многое другое. Стандарты системы СИБИД являются межгосударственными, то есть принимаются и используются странами СНГ совместно;
– «Манифест ЮНЕСКО о публичных библиотеках» (1994 г.);
– «Копенгагенская декларация о публичных библиотеках» (1999 г.);
– «Руководство ИФЛА/ЮНЕСКО по развитию службы публичных библиотек».
Анализ регионального опыта разработки стандартов ресурсного обеспечения оказания услуг населению, в т.ч. оказываемых сельскими учреждениями культуры, позволил выявить группу субъектов Российской Федерации, имеющих собственные разработки модельных стандартов библиотек и клубных учреждений.
К таким субъектам Российской Федерации относятся:
– Архангельская область (Модельный стандарт деятельности культурно-досугового учреждения и Модельный стандарт деятельности общедоступной библиотеки муниципального образования Архангельской области;
– Омская область (Региональный социальный стандарт по организации библиотечного обслуживания в муниципальных образованиях Омской области);
– Пензенская область (Модельный стандарт деятельности сельской библиотеки социокультурного центра Пензенской области);
– Пермский край (Модельный стандарт деятельности муниципальной публичной библиотеки Пермской области);
– Республика Карелия (Организация библиотечного обслуживания в муниципальных образованиях Республики Карелия. Основные положения);
– Республика Коми (Модельный стандарт деятельности публичных библиотек Республики Коми);
– Чувашская Республика (Модельный стандарт деятельности общедоступной (публичной) библиотеки Чувашской Республики);
– Свердловская область (Модельный стандарт деятельности муниципальной общедоступной библиотеки Свердловской области);
– Белгородская область («Памятка Создание модельных публичных библиотек на селе»);
– Ростовская область (Примерное положение о порядке создания модельной публичной библиотеки на базе общедоступной муниципальной библиотеки).
Таким образом, наличие региональных стандартов учреждений культуры, отражающих специфику территории, на сегодняшний день составляет скорее исключение, чем общую практику научных и методических разработок в данной отрасли.
Реформы системы государственного управления, проводимые в Российской Федерации, привели к перераспределению расходных полномочий в сфере культуры между уровнями бюджетной системы. Их результатом явилось включение базовых общественных услуг культуры в сферу расходных полномочий региональных и муниципальных уровней управления. При этом установлена полная организационная и финансовая самостоятельность указанных органов управления, в рамках которой должны быть созданы условия для организации досуга и обеспечения населения услугами организаций культуры в объеме имеющихся бюджетных ресурсов.
Негативными последствиями данных изменений стали:
– отсутствие на региональном и муниципальном уровнях единого механизма планирования и распределения объемов финансирования учреждений культуры;
– неурегулированность вопросов ресурсного обеспечения процесса предоставления услуг культуры.
Таким образом, для органов управления в сфере культуры регионального и муниципального уровней в настоящее время актуальна потребность в методической поддержке со стороны федеральных органов исполнительной власти по вопросам построения систем нормирования и стандартизации в сфере культуры.
В целях оказания такой поддержки Министерством культуры и массовых коммуникаций Российской Федерации начата работа по разработке и внедрению системы стандартизации в сфере культуры (приказ Минкультуры России от 21.06.2006 № 278).
Нормативы призваны оказать необходимую методическую помощь и заложить основу единого подхода к нормированию ресурсной базы оказания услуг библиотек и клубных учреждений культуры на всей территории Российской Федерации.
При проведении работ по подготовке проектов нормативов экспертами ИнЭСП использованы:
– федеральные нормативные правовые акты по вопросам стандартизации в сфере оказания услуг, в частности, ресурсного обеспечения оказания услуг;
– опыт ряда субъектов Российской Федерации, в числе которых: республики Коми, Марий Эл, Чувашская Республика, Архангельская, Белгородская, Омская, Пензенская, Пермская, Свердловская, Ростовская области, Ненецкий автономный округ и др.;
– документы, разработанные Российской библиотечной ассоциацией;
– зарубежные документы в сфере библиотечного обслуживания.
Основными структурными элементами разработанных проектов нормативов являются:
– область применения;
– нормативные ссылки;
– термины и определения;
– минимальные ресурсы, обеспечивающие предоставление услуг населению сельскими учреждениями культуры (библиотеками и клубными учреждениями);
– группы требований к качеству ресурсного обеспечения услуг.
Разработанные нормативы носят рекомендательный характер и могут рассматриваться как основа для принятия эффективных управленческих решений на федеральном, региональном и муниципальных уровнях управления, в т. ч. в сферах:
обеспечения государственных гарантий прав граждан на участие в культурной жизни и пользование учреждениями культуры (ст. 44 Конституции Российской Федерации), в т. ч. обеспечение равного доступа к услугам культуры для всех граждан вне зависимости от территории проживания, состояния здоровья, уровня дохода и других факторов;
обеспечения проведения в Российской Федерации единой государственной политики в области культуры (ст. 114 Конституции Российской Федерации);
обеспечения доступности и качества услуг в сфере культуры;
определения нормативов бюджетной обеспеченности учреждений культуры;
инвестиционной поддержки и развития регионов и муниципальных образований в сфере культуры.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Раздел III.
НОРМАТИВ МИНИМАЛЬНОГО РЕСУРСНОГО ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЯ
УСЛУГ СЕЛЬСКИХ ОБЩЕДОСТУПНЫХ БИБЛИОТЕК
1. Область применения
Настоящий норматив устанавливает основные требования к минимальному ресурсному обеспечению услуг, предоставляемых сельскими общедоступными библиотеками, и направлен на достижение высокого качества и обеспечения доступности библиотечного обслуживания для населения.
2. Нормативные ссылки
В настоящем нормативе использованы ссылки на следующие документы:
ГОСТ Р 50646-94. Услуги населению. Термины и определения.
ГОСТ Р 50691-94. Модель обеспечения качества услуг.
ГОСТ Р ИСО 9000-2001. Системы менеджмента качества. Основные положения и словарь.
ГОСТ 7.0-99. Информационно-библиотечная деятельность, библиография. Термины и определения.
ГОСТ 7.50-2002. Консервация документов. Общие требования.
СНиП 21-01-97. Система нормативных документов в строительстве. Строительные нормы и правила Российской Федерации. Пожарная безопасность зданий и сооружений.
Правила пожарной безопасности для учреждений культуры Российской Федерации (ВППБ 13-01-94), введены в действие приказом Министерства культуры Российской Федерации от 01.11.1994 № 736.
Федеральный закон от 23.11.1994 № 78-ФЗ «О библиотечном деле» (в ред. федеральных законов от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ, от 26.06.2007 № 118-ФЗ).
Закон Российской Федерации от 07.02.1992 № 2300-1 «О защите прав потребителей» (в ред. от 25.10.2007).
Федеральный закон от 06.10.2003 № 131-ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации» (в ред. от 08.11.2007).
Закон Российской Федерации от 09.10.1992 № 3612-1 «Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре», (в ред. от 29.12.2006 с изм. и доп., вступившими в силу с 01.01.2008).
Приказ Министерства культуры Российской Федерации от 02.12.1998 № 590 «Об утверждении «Инструкции об учете библиотечного фонда».
Приказ Министерства культуры и массовых коммуникаций Российской Федерации от 25.05.2006 № 229 «Об утверждении методических указаний по реализации вопросов местного значения в сфере культуры городских и сельских поселений, муниципальных районов и методических рекомендаций по созданию условий для развития местного традиционного народного художественного творчества».
Модельный стандарт деятельности публичной библиотеки, принят VI Ежегодной Конференцией Российской библиотечной ассоциацией 24 мая 2001*г. (г. Саратов) по рекомендации Секции по библиотечной политике и законодательству и Секции публичных библиотек.
Руководство ИФЛА/ЮНЕСКО по развитию службы публичных библиотек (Международная федерация библиотечных ассоциаций и учреждений).
Модельный Библиотечный кодекс для государств – участников СНГ (Постановление МПА СНГ от 15.11.2003 № 22-2//ИБ МПА СНГ.2004.№ 33).
3. Минимальные ресурсы, обеспечивающие предоставление услуг населению сельскими общедоступными библиотеками
Основными минимальными ресурсами сельских общедоступных библиотек (далее – библиотек) являются:
– Материально-технические (здания, помещения, оборудование, технические средства);
– кадровые (штатные работники сельских библиотек);
– информационные (информация о библиотеке, порядке и правилах предоставления услуг пользователям);
– библиотечные фонды;
– методические и правовые (документы, в соответствии с которыми функционирует библиотека).
4. Группы требований к качеству минимального ресурсного обеспечения услуг, предоставляемых населению сельскими библиотеками
4.1. Требования к материально-техническим ресурсам:
– требования к размещению зданий сельских библиотек;
– требования к размерам помещений сельских библиотек;
– требования к обеспечению безопасности, соблюдению санитарно-эпидемиологических правил и нормативов СанПиН, а также норм охраны труда в сельских библиотеках;
– требования к обеспеченности сельских библиотек специальным библиотечным оборудованием и техническими средствами.
4.2. Требования к кадровым ресурсам:
– требования к укомплектованности сельских библиотек специалистами;
– требования к квалификации и личным качествам работников сельских библиотек.
4.3. Требования к библиотечным фондам:
– требования к комплектованию и обновлению библиотечных фондов;
– требования к обеспечению сохранности библиотечных фондов.
4.4. Требования к информации о сельских библиотеках:
– требования к содержанию информации о деятельности сельских библиотек;
– требования к доступности информации о сельских библиотеках.
4.5. Требования к методическим и правовым ресурсам:
– требования к составу документов, регламентирующих деятельность сельских библиотек;
– требования к содержанию и ведению документов, регламентирующих деятельность сельских библиотек.
5. Требования к минимальному ресурсному обеспечению услуг, предоставляемых населению сельскими библиотеками
5.1. Требования к материально-техническим ресурсам.
5.1.1. Требования к размещению зданий сельских библиотек и режиму работы.
Сельская библиотека может размещаться в специальном отдельно стоящем здании, в блок-пристройке к жилому или общественному зданию, в специально приспособленном помещении жилого или общественного здания.
При размещении сельской библиотеки на 1 этаже жилого многоэтажного здания обеспечивается удобный и свободный подход для пользователей, запасной (пожарный) выход и подъезд для производственных целей самой библиотеки.
При размещении в любых типах зданий и помещений сельская библиотека должна быть оборудована для пользователей с ограниченными физическими возможностями: иметь пандусы при входе-выходе, при уровневых переходах, специальные держатели, ограждения, лифты, специальные кресла для работы в библиотеке и т. д.
При размещении в одном здании с образовательным учреждением (школой) сельская библиотека должна иметь автономный вход-выход для свободного доступа пользователей библиотек.
При размещении сельской библиотеки в здании социокультурного комплекса должны предусматриваться специальные библиотечные помещения, обеспечивающие комфортную обстановку для пользователей.
Режим работы библиотек, в том числе в выходные, санитарные дни, устанавливается для каждой библиотеки с учетом потребностей населения и интенсивности её посещения по решению органов исполнительной власти субъектов Российской Федерации или органов местного самоуправления.
Время работы библиотеки не должно полностью совпадать с часами работы основной части населения.
5.1.2. Требования к размерам помещений сельских библиотек12:
Размеры помещений библиотек должны отвечать следующим требованиям:
– площади для размещения абонемента с открытым доступом к фонду и кафедрами выдачи – не менее 100 кв. м (при соответствующей вместимости стеллажей); с закрытым доступом к фонду – 5,5 кв. м на 1000 томов; с ограниченным доступом к фонду – 7 кв. м на 1000 томов;
– площадь общего читального зала следует принимать не менее 2,4 кв. м на одно читательское место (при оборудовании читального зала одно- или двухместными столами);

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

– площади для размещения читальных залов с открытым доступом к фонду – из расчета 10 кв. м на 1000 томов;
– число посадочных мест в библиотеке определяется из расчета 2,5 кв. м на 1 место (или не менее чем 1,5 кв. м на 100 жителей данного сельского населенного пункта);
– около 10 % посадочных мест для читателей должны находиться в зоне «легкого» чтения или в зоне отдыха;
– число посадочных мест для просмотра периодических изданий определяется из расчета 3 кв. м на 1 место;
– площади для индивидуального использования аудио-видеодокументов должны составлять 5,5 кв. м;
– для размещения выставок площадь одного из основных подразделений библиотеки (например, абонемент или читальный зал) требует увеличения до 10 %;
– для проведения культурно-массовых мероприятий необходимо иметь отдельное помещение.
Размеры помещений, предназначенных для обслуживания детей, включают показатели размещения служб выдачи материалов, индивидуальной работы (просмотра, прослушивания), коллективных форм работы. Для детских мероприятий необходимо отдельное помещение размером – из расчета 1,5 кв. м на 1 место. Помещение, предназначенное для творческой деятельности детей, может вмещать одновременно от 30 до 100 детей и требует увеличения площади до 3 кв. м на 1 место.
Помещения библиотеки должны обеспечивать свободное передвижение и доступ в библиотеку граждан с ограниченными физическими возможностями.
Площадь служебных помещений зависит от числа штатных сотрудников и выполняемых ими функций, но не менее 20 % площади читательской зоны. Служебные помещения должны иметь удобную функциональную связь как между собой, так и с подразделениями обслуживания читателей. Площади основных производственных участков определяются в соответствии с их назначением и с установленными нормативами. Например:
– площадь 1 рабочего места для персонала, занятого в процессах комплектования и обработки фондов – 9-12 кв. м;
– для персонала научно-методической службы – 9 кв. м;
– для административного персонала – 5-6 кв. м;
– для директора (заместителя директора) – от 15 до 40 кв. м.
Сельские библиотеки должны быть обеспечены подсобными, санитарно-бытовыми и административно-хозяйственными помещениями (гардероб, санузел).
Планировка и размещение подразделений и служб должны обеспечивать удобство пользования библиотекой и работы в ней.
Для организации обслуживания пользователей библиотека может использовать принцип гибкой планировки помещений, позволяющей варьировать соотношение помещений и площадей с учетом изменения потребностей и библиотечной технологии.
5.1.3. Требования к обеспечению безопасности, соблюдению санитарно-эпидемиологических правил и нормативов СанПиН, а также норм охраны труда в сельских библиотеках.
Состояние помещений сельской библиотеки должно отвечать требованиям санитарно-эпидемиологических правил, нормативам СанПиН и нормам охраны труда.
В сельских библиотеках должны соблюдаться правила пожарной безопасности, установленные стандартами, строительными нормами и другими утвержденными в установленном порядке нормативными документами.
Сотрудники сельской библиотеки должны пройти подготовку по оказанию первой медицинской помощи. Аптечки для оказания первой медицинской помощи должны находиться на видном, легкодоступном месте.
5.1.4. Требования к обеспеченности сельских библиотек специальным оборудованием и техническими средствами.
Для размещения ресурсов и организации производственных процессов библиотека должна быть оборудована предметами библиотечной мебели (стеллажи, витрины, кафедры, столы, стулья и т. д.), обеспечивающими надлежащее качество предоставляемых услуг соответствующих видов.
Оснащенность сельских библиотек техническими средствами и оборудованием должна полностью обеспечивать выполнение ими основных функций, а также учитывать возможности их рационального использования.
Комплекс технического оснащения сельских библиотек должен включать не менее:
– 2-х компьютеров (в комплектации: системный блок, 17" ЖК-монитор, клавиатура, мышь);
– 1 лазерного принтера;
– 1 копировального аппарата;
– 1 планшетного сканера;
– 1 музыкального центра;
– 1 видеомагнитофона или DVD-проигрывателя;
– 1 телефона с функцией факса;
– 1 цветного телевизора;
– 1 проектора для слайдов;
– 1 точки доступа в Интернет из расчета на каждые 500 пользователей;
– а также специальное оборудование для людей с ограниченными физическими возможностями.
Рекомендуемая конфигурация компьютерного комплекса:
– процессор с тактовой частотой не менее 2 GHz (Pentium IV или AMD);
– оперативная память не менее 512 Mb (материнская плата должна обеспечивать возможность наращивания памяти не менее чем до 4 Gb);
– видеокарта с объемом памяти не менее 128 Mb;
– жесткий диск объемом не менее 80 Gb со скоростью вращения диска не менее 7200 об/мин;
– пишущий DVD-RW привод;
– наличие интерфейса с разъемом USB, обеспечивающего подключение к компьютеру современных периферийных устройств;
– параметры монитора: 17" ЖК-монитор с рабочим разрешением 1280 х 1024 точек и размером зерна (шагом решетки) не более 0,27 мм;
– модем с учетом качества телефонной связи в муниципальном образовании и обеспечивающий производительность не менее 56 кб/с, адаптированный к российским линиям связи. Предпочтение отдается внешнему модему;
– лазерный принтер, отвечающий требованиям универсальности его применения и минимизации затрат на расходные материалы со скоростью печати не менее 9 стр/мин и разрешающей способностью не менее 600*600 dpi.
Программное обеспечение, устанавливаемое на компьютерах в библиотеках, в обязательном порядке должно быть лицензионным и иметь соответствующие подтверждающие документы.
Рекомендуемые средства копирования и тиражирования документов:
– сканер, обеспечивающий возможность работы с материалами формата А4 с оптическим разрешением не менее 600*1200 dpi и с глубиной цвета не менее 36 bit;
– копировальный аппарат, обеспечивающий тиражирование документов в объеме не менее 400 копий в месяц со скоростью не менее 4 страниц в минуту и ресурсом картриджа около 2000 копий формата А4.
Необходимо обеспечить сельскую библиотеку расходными материалами: дискетами, записываемыми и перезаписываемыми компакт дисками, картриджами для принтера, сканера и копировального аппарата, а также бумагой для принтеров и копировальных аппаратов.
Рекомендуемые средства, обеспечивающие доступ пользователей к звуковой и визуальной информации:
– цветной телевизор с кинескопом диагональю не менее 21" и усилителем слабого сигнала, дистанционным управлением, работающий в условиях большого разброса питающих напряжений;
– видеомагнитофон или DVD-проигрыватель;
– музыкальный центр, позволяющий работать с компакт-дисками и компакт кассетами, обеспечивающий воспроизведение звука на колонки с выходной мощностью до 100 Вт на канал при минимальных искажениях и наличием двухкассетной деки, позволяющей обеспечить перезапись с одной кассеты (диска) на другую;
– наушники для индивидуального прослушивания и/или просмотра.
Следует обеспечить использование оборудования строго по назначению и в соответствии с эксплуатационными документами, а также обеспечить содержание его в технически исправном состоянии.
Неисправное оборудование должно быть снято с эксплуатации, заменено или отремонтировано (если оно подлежит ремонту), а пригодность отремонтированного оборудования должна быть подтверждена соответствующим документом проверки специалистами (гарантийной справкой организации, производившей ремонт).
Морально и физически устаревшее специальное библиотечное оборудование своевременно списывается по акту, для чего учредитель разрабатывает и утверждает нормативы сроков и условий эксплуатации специального оборудования сельских библиотек в соответствии с действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.
5.2. Требования к кадровым ресурсам.
5.2.1. Требования к укомплектованности сельских библиотек специалистами.
Для определения численности штатных работников сельской библиотеки должен быть использован один из следующих подходов.
Подход 1. Минимальная нормативная потребность в штатных работниках, определяемая исходя из количества населения:
– 1 специалист на 500 – 1000 жителей;
– дополнительно – 1 работник на 500 жителей в возрасте до 15 лет.
На малонаселенных территориях, в труднодоступных местностях, где библиотека является особо важным социокультурным объектом, эта норма может быть понижена до оптимальной для данной территории.
Подход 2. Нормативная потребность в штатных работниках, определяемая исходя из необходимости обеспечения основных библиотечных процессов, в том числе:
– комплектование и обработка документов – из расчета 0,7-1 человек на 1000 томов;
– организация фонда – из расчета 1-1,2 человек на 100 тыс. томов;
– обслуживание пользователей из расчета 3-3,5 человек на 1000 жителей;
– информационная, библиографическая деятельность – из расчета 1-1,5 человек на 1000 жителей.
Подход 3. Минимальная нормативная потребность в штатных работниках, исходя из основных показателей деятельности библиотеки (число читателей, диапазон услуг, количество структурных подразделений, филиалов и нестационарных форм обслуживания, интенсивность посещений, др.), на основе конкретных расчетов.
5.2.2. Требования к квалификации и личным качествам работников сельских библиотек.
Специалисты библиотек должны иметь высшее профессиональное (библиотечное) образование, среднее специальное (библиотечное) образование или стаж работы по специальности не менее 3 лет.
Руководители и специалисты библиотеки не реже 1 раза в 5 лет должны проходить повышение квалификации по любой из установленных форм. Повышение квалификации является обязательным условием при прохождении работником аттестации на присвоение квалификационной категории.
Наряду с соответствующей квалификацией и профессионализмом сотрудники библиотеки должны обладать высокими моральными и морально-этическими качествами, чувством ответственности и руководствоваться в работе принципами гуманности, справедливости, объективности и доброжелательности.
5.3. Группа требований к библиотечным фондам.
5.3.1. Требования к комплектованию и обновлению библиотечных фондов.
Требования к объему фондов общедоступных библиотек следует рассматривать в качестве ориентировочных, т.к. они могут меняться и корректироваться в зависимости от территориальной специфики размещения и финансовых условий деятельности учреждения.
Фонд сельской библиотеки должен отвечать сложившемуся в обществе многообразию мнений, точек зрения, исключать материалы, связанные с пропагандой вражды, насилия, жестокости, *****графии.
Объем фонда сельской библиотеки в России ориентируется на среднюю книгообеспеченность одного жителя на селе – 7-9 томов. Там, где имеются значительные социокультурные различия или иные особые обстоятельства, средний показатель может корректироваться (увеличиваться или сокращаться), так как величина фонда зависит практически от реальных потребностей местных жителей, места и роли конкретной библиотеки, близости других библиотек, доступа к внешним ресурсам, финансовых возможностей, др.
В случае, если в сельском поселении нет специализированной детской библиотеки, литература для жителей в возрасте до 15 лет должна составлять от 30 % до 50 % фонда библиотеки и включать документы на различных носителях, а также обучающие и развивающие программы, игры и т.п.
Библиотечное обслуживание слепых и слабовидящих должно обеспечивать получение ими документов на специальных носителях информации всех видов: «говорящая книга», книги с рельефно-точечным шрифтом (брайлевский шрифт), крупношрифтовые книги, плоскопечатные издания.
Сельская библиотека любой территории должна иметь возможность получать местные газеты и журналы, в том числе не менее 1 экземпляра региональной периодики (газеты, журналы); не менее 2 экземпляров общегосударственных ежедневных полноформатных газет; не менее 1 экземпляра общегосударственной воскресной полноформатной газеты. Объем фонда периодических изданий определяется из расчета 10 изданий на 1000 жителей; базовая обеспеченность библиотеки периодикой – не менее 150 наименований. В условиях финансовых ограничений на комплектование книг наличие в фонде периодических изданий приобретает особое значение.
Показатели для фонда звукозаписей (речевых и музыкальных) и видеозаписей, в том числе снабженных субтитрами для людей с ослабленным слухом, должны быть не менее 10 единиц на 1000 жителей. Ежегодное пополнение – не менее 20 звукозаписей и 4 видеозаписей из расчета на 1000 жителей.
Сельская библиотека должна стремиться обеспечить достаточную полноту фонда справочных и библиографических изданий (не менее 10 % к общему фонду). Должны быть представлены универсальные и отраслевые энциклопедии, толковые и языковые словари, краеведческие и туристические справочники, атласы, маршрутные карты, адресные книги, пособия, программы в помощь обучению, образованию и развитию, информационные издания для обеспечения разных сфер жизнедеятельности региона и данной местности, информационные бюллетени новых поступлений, др. Необходимо предусмотреть особую потребность детей в справочных материалах. Фонд справочных и библиографических изданий должен быть доступен любому пользователю в период работы учреждения, поэтому преимущественно должен использоваться в стенах библиотеки.
Доступность фондов удаленных библиотек обеспечивается посредством каналов межбиблиотечной связи (внутрисистемный обмен, межбиблиотечный абонемент, электронная доставка документов).
Библиотека является источником библиографических данных о собственном фонде и о внешних библиотечных ресурсах. В этой связи в справочно-библиографическом аппарате библиотеки должен находить адекватное отражение не только фонд самой библиотеки, но и местонахождение документов или информации в других библиотеках и организациях.
Информация обо всей поступающей в библиотеку литературе, о содержании и объеме поступлений, источниках приобретения в обязательном порядке доводится до сведения местных жителей. Доступ к документам, *которые отсутствуют в фонде библиотеки, но могут быть получены посредством каналов межбиблиотечной связи, осуществляется по предварительному заказу.
5.3.2. Требования к обеспечению сохранности библиотечных фондов.
Библиотеки обязаны обеспечивать сохранность фонда и нормальное физическое состояние документов в соответствии с ГОСТом 7.50-2002 «Консервация документов», в котором прописаны общие требования к световому, температурно-влажностному, санитарно-гигиеническому режимам, а также установлены требования к размещению документов и помещениям для их хранения.
Для обеспечения сохранности в процессе использования библиотечного фонда применяются превентивные средства защиты (копирование документов, перевод документов на новые носители и т. д.).
Для обеспечения сохранности документов библиотечного фонда библиотеки:
– определяют условия его использования, а также устанавливать санкции за утерю или порчу экземпляров библиотечного фонда;
– определяют в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации и Правилами пользования библиотекой виды и размеры компенсации ущерба, нанесенного пользователями библиотеки.
Сохранность библиотечных фондов зависит от востребованности со стороны пользователей, а также от состояния документов, степени их износа. Документы, имеющие непреходящее значение для данной местности, должны оставаться в составе фонда библиотеки. Единственный экземпляр таких документов должен храниться в традиционном виде (если имеются для этого условия) или быть преобразован в иной вид носителя (например, в электронную форму).
5.4. Требования к информации о сельских библиотеках.
Состояние информации о сельской библиотеке должно соответствовать требованиям Закона Российской Федерации от 07.02.1992 № 2300-1 «О защите прав потребителей».
5.4.1. Требования к содержанию информации о сельской библиотеке.
В состав информации об услугах сельской библиотеки в обязательном порядке должны быть включены (в соответствии с федеральным законом «О защите прав потребителей») следующие данные:
– перечень основных услуг, предоставляемых сельской библиотекой;
– наименования национальных стандартов, требованиям которых должны соответствовать услуги;
– взаимосвязь между качеством услуги, условиями ее предоставления и стоимостью (для полностью или частично оплачиваемой услуги);
– возможность влияния пользователей библиотек на качество услуги;
– адекватные и легкодоступные средства для эффективного общения персонала с посетителями библиотеки;
– возможность получения оценки качества услуги со стороны посетителя;
– установление взаимосвязи между предложенной услугой и реальными потребностями пользователей библиотек;
– правила и условия эффективного и безопасного предоставления услуг;
– гарантийные обязательства сельской библиотеки.
5.4.2. Требования к доступности информации о сельской библиотеке.
В*соответствии с требованиями Закона Российской Федерации от 07.02.1992 № 2300-1 «О защите прав потребителей»: сельская библиотека обязана довести до сведения граждан свое наименование и местонахождение. Данная информация должна быть представлена любым способом, предусмотренным законодательством Российской Федерации и обеспечивающим ее доступность для сельского населения.
5.5. Требования к методическим и правовым ресурсам.
5.5.1. Требования к составу документов, регламентирующих деятельность сельских библиотек.
В*состав документов должны входить:
– положение (устав) о сельской библиотеке;
– руководства, правила, инструкции, методики, технологии работы с потребителями;
– эксплуатационные документы на оборудование, приборы и аппаратуру;
– международные, национальные и региональные стандарты в области библиотечного дела.
5.5.2. Требования к содержанию и ведению документов, регламентирующих деятельность сельских библиотек.
Положение об учреждении должно включать в себя следующие сведения:
– предназначение учреждения;
– порядок его формирования, деятельности, реорганизации и ликвидации;
– источники финансирования;
– юридический статус (организационно-правовая форма и форма собственности);
– ведомственная принадлежность и подчиненность;
– штатное расписание, правила внутреннего распорядка;
– объем предоставляемых услуг (обязательных и дополнительных).
Руководства, правила, инструкции, методики должны регламентировать процесс предоставления услуг, определять методы (способы) их предоставления и контроля, а также предусматривать меры совершенствования работы библиотеки.
Эксплуатационные документы на имеющиеся в библиотеке техническое оснащение должны способствовать обеспечению их нормальной и безопасной эксплуатации, обслуживания и поддержания в работоспособном состоянии.
Международные, национальные, региональные стандарты и нормативы, в том числе настоящий норматив минимального ресурсного обеспечения услуг, должны составлять нормативную основу практической работы в области библиотечного обслуживания населения.
В библиотеке следует осуществлять регулярный (не реже 1 раза в год) пересмотр документов, регламентирующих деятельность учреждения. Пересмотр подразумевает включение в документы, регламентирующие деятельность учреждения, необходимых изменений и изъятие из обращения устаревших.
5.6. Требования к управленческим ресурсам.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Больше не могу, ещё много, а я уже домой хочу (всё на работе). Отправлю завтра.

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
спасибочки ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!! Буду ждать продолжения. (и я еще на работе:frown:)

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Продолжаю:
5.6.1. Администрация сельской библиотеки и ее учредители должны в рамках своих полномочий:
– способствовать сотрудничеству между сельскими библиотеками и библиотеками других видов, в том числе установлению эффективной межбиблиотечной системы обмена материалам;
– обеспечить возможность обмена опытом между библиотекарями, а также обмена информацией об успешной практической деятельности между библиотеками;
– развивать систему обратной связи с потребителями услуг сельских библиотек (систему регистрации, рассмотрения и реагирования на жалобы и предложения посетителей по совершенствованию работы сельских библиотек);
– внедрить в каждой сельской библиотеке систему регулярного мониторинга удовлетворенности посетителей качеством и доступностью услуг;
– организовать обучение пользователей с целью эффективного использования ими ресурсов и услуг сельских библиотек.
Руководство сельских библиотек должно обеспечивать единство цели и направления деятельности организации. Следует создать и поддерживать внутреннюю среду, в которой персонал может быть полностью вовлечен в решение задач организации.
5.6.2. Администрация библиотеки и ее учредитель обеспечивают реализацию программы непрерывного дополнительного образования всего персонала, ориентируясь на разнообразные формы обучения (организационно-деятельные игры, курсы, семинары, практикумы, стажировки, телеконференции, др.). Важен и полезен обмен профессиональными знаниями с библиотекарями внутри региона, внутри страны, с зарубежными коллегами. Каждый работник библиотеки должен как минимум раз в 5 лет обновить знания по установленной программе. Крайне необходимо систематическое обучение библиотечных работников информационным технологиям.
5.6.3. Учредитель сельской библиотеки обеспечивает социальную и профессиональную защиту работников библиотеки. Учредитель сельской библиотеки обязан уважать и соблюдать профессиональные интересы работников, создавать условия для их реализации и самореализации, заботиться о возможностях служебного роста.
5.6.4. Учредитель библиотеки обязан заботиться о создании удовлетворительных условий труда для работников. Оплата труда и социальные гарантии работников сельских библиотек определяются муниципальными правовыми актами с учетом действующего законодательства Российской Федерации и субъекта Российской Федерации.
5.6.5. Ресурсное обеспечение услуг, оказываемых населению сельскими библиотеками, оценивается внутренней и внешней системой контроля.
Внутренняя система предполагает контроль состояния ресурсного обеспечения со стороны самих библиотек, а внешняя система контроля осуществляется органами управления различных уровней.

*Добавлено через 43 секунды*
5.7. Уточняющие коэффициенты к требованиям минимального ресурсного обеспечения.
Требования к минимальным ресурсам сельских библиотек должны уточняться с учетом местной специфики в соответствии с перечнем факторов влияния, таких как:
– климатические условия (например, суровый климат), отнесение территории к северным и приравненным к ним районам, что влияет и на ресурсное обеспечение, и на интенсивность пользования библиотеками;
– сложность рельефа местности, отнесение территории к горным районам, где затруднено общение между частями поселения и требуются дополнительные усилия и затраты для поддержания библиотечной работы на оптимальном уровне;
– большая протяженность зоны обслуживания, связанная обычно либо с наличием в составе поселения мелких населенных пунктов, что не позволяет набрать оптимальную норму числа жителей для создания компактного по территории поселения, либо территориальной удаленностью части их от центра поселения в местах с низкой плотностью населения. Этот фактор влияет на норму книгообеспеченности, требует дополнительных затрат труда на организацию библиотечного обслуживания удаленных населенных пунктов;
– многонациональный состав обслуживаемого населения.
Наличие последнего фактора требует повышения книгообеспеченности и уменьшения нагрузки на одного работника сельской библиотеки.
Уточняющие коэффициенты к требованиям ресурсного обеспечения
Состав факторов и размеры поправочных коэффициентов утверждаются каждые пять лет после проведения исследований, уточняющих условия организации сети и функционирования библиотек в регионе.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
№ п/п
Фактор Влияния
Значения уточняющих коэффициентов к разновидностям норм
Население на библиотеку
Книжный фонд
Новые поступления
Помещение
Персонал
Нагрузка
1.
Суровый климат
–
–
–
–
1,2
0,9
2.
Сложность рельефа местности
0,5-0,8
1,2
1,2
1,2
1,2
0,9
3.
Большая протяженность зоны обслуживания
(радиус зоны обслуживания более 6 км или наличие в районе более 3 населенных пунктов)
0,5-0,7
1,1-1,2
1,1-1,2
1,2
1,2
0,9
4.
Многонациональное население
–
1,2
1,2
1,2
1,2
0,8
(ой, таблица не копируется)

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Раздел IV.
ПЕРЕЧЕНЬ БАЗОВЫХ (ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫХ) УСЛУГ
СЕЛЬСКИХ БИБЛИОТЕК
1. Предоставление во временное пользование любого документа из библиотечных фондов.
2. Предоставление документов или их копии по межбиблиотечному абонементу из других библиотек.
3. Предоставление услуг читальных залов при библиотеке.
4. Предоставление консультационной помощи в поиске и выборе источников информации.
5. Предоставление информации о составе библиотечных фондов через систему каталогов и другие формы библиотечного информирования.
6. Предоставление информации о поступлении в фонд библиотеки интересующих их изданий и материалов.
7. Предоставление информации о возможностях удовлетворения запроса с помощью других библиотек.
8. Составление каталогов книг, периодических изданий, рукописей, записей на технических носителях информации и т. п.
9. Составление библиографических списков и справок по разовым запросам читателей.
10. Изготовление копий (с возможным увеличением или уменьшением размера копий) из книг, брошюр, газет, журналов, документов из фонда библиотеки.
11. Проведение мероприятий с целью продвижения чтения, повышения информационной культуры, организации досуга и популяризации различных областей знания.

Раздел V.
НОРМАТИВ МИНИМАЛЬНОГО РЕСУРСНОГО ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЯ УСЛУГ СЕЛЬСКИХ КУЛЬТУРНО-ДОСУГОВЫХ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ
КЛУБНОГО ТИПА
1. Область применения
Настоящий норматив устанавливает основные требования к минимальному ресурсному обеспечению услуг, предоставляемых сельскими культурно-досуговыми учреждениями клубного типа (далее – клубные учреждения), и направлен на достижение высокого качества обслуживания.
2. Нормативные ссылки
В настоящем нормативе использованы ссылки на следующие документы:
ГОСТ Р 50646-94. Услуги населению. Термины и определения.
ГОСТ Р 50691-94. Модель обеспечения качества услуг.
ГОСТ Р ИСО 9000-2001. Системы менеджмента качества. Основные положения и словарь.
СНиП 21-01-97. Система нормативных документов в строительстве. Строительные нормы и правила Российской Федерации. Пожарная безопасность зданий и сооружений.
Правила пожарной безопасности для учреждений культуры Российской Федерации (ВППБ 13-01-94), введены в действие приказом Министерства культуры Российской Федерации от 01.11.1994 № 736.
Федеральный закон от 06.01.1999 № 7-ФЗ «О народных художественных промыслах» (в ред. от 26.06.2007).
Федеральный закон от 22.08.1996 № 126-ФЗ «О государственной поддержке кинематографии Российской Федерации» (в ред. от 24.07.2007).
Федеральный закон от 23.11.1994 № 78-ФЗ «О библиотечном деле» (в ред. федеральных законов от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ, от 26.06.2007 № 118-ФЗ).
Федеральный закон от 06.10.2003 № 131-ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации» (в ред. от 08.11.2007).
Закон Российской Федерации от 07.02.1992 № 2300-1 «О защите прав потребителей» (в ред. от 25.10.2007).
Постановление Правительства Российской Федерации от 25.03.1999 № 329 «О государственной поддержке театрального искусства в Российской Федерации» (в ред. постановления Правительства Российской Федерации от 23.12.2002 № 919).
Постановление Правительства Российской Федерации от 17.11.1994 № 1264 «Об утверждении правил по киновидеообслуживанию населения (в ред. постановлений Правительства Российской Федерации от 17.11.2000 № 859, от 01.02.2005 № 49, от 14.12.2006 № 767)».
Закон Российской Федерации от 09.10.1992 № 3612-1 «Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре» (в ред. от 29.12.2006 с изм. и доп., вступившими в силу с 01.01.2008).
Приказ Министерства культуры и массовых коммуникаций Российской Федерации от 10.08.2007 № 1249 «Об утверждении временных методических рекомендаций о порядке учета сценическо-постановочных средств в учреждениях, проводящих зрелищные мероприятия».
Приказ Министерства культуры и массовых коммуникаций Российской Федерации от 25.05.2006 № 229 «Об утверждении методических указаний по реализации вопросов местного значения в сфере культуры городских и сельских поселений, муниципальных районов и методических рекомендаций по созданию условий для развития местного традиционного народного художественного творчества».
Приказ Министерства культуры Российской Федерации от 06.01.1998 № 2 «Об утверждении и введении в действие правил охраны труда в театрах и концертных залах».
Приказ Министра обороны Российской Федерации от 25.02.2000 № 102 «Об утверждении норм расквартирования соединений, воинских частей и организаций Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации».
3. Минимальные ресурсы, обеспечивающие предоставление услуг
населению сельскими клубными учреждениями
В данном нормативе под минимальными ресурсами сельских клубных учреждений понимаются источники и средства обеспечения их деятельности.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Основными минимальными ресурсами сельских клубных учреждений являются:
– материально-технические (здания, помещения, оборудование, технические средства, мебель);
– работники сельских клубных учреждений;
– информация о клубном учреждении культуры, порядке и правилах предоставления услуг пользователям;
– методические и правовые (документы, в соответствии с которыми функционирует клубное учреждение).
4. Группы требований к качеству минимального ресурсного обеспечения услуг, предоставляемых населению сельскими клубными учреждениями
4.1. Требования к материально-техническим ресурсам:
– требования к размещению зданий сельских клубных учреждений;
– требования к размерам помещений сельских клубных учреждений;
– требования к обеспечению безопасности, соблюдению санитарно-эпидемиологических правил и нормативов СанПиН, санитарных норм по контролю за уровнем шума и вибрацией, а также норм охраны труда в сельских клубных учреждениях;
– требования к обеспеченности сельских клубных учреждений техническими средствами, оборудованием и мебелью.
4.2. Требования к кадровым ресурсам:
– требования к укомплектованности сельских клубных учреждений специалистами;
– требования к квалификации и личным качествам работников сельских клубных учреждений.
4.3. Требования к информационным ресурсам:
– требования к содержанию информации о деятельности сельских клубных учреждений;
– требования к доступности информации о сельских клубных учреждениях.
4.4. Требования к методическим и правовым ресурсам:
– требования к составу документов, регламентирующих деятельность сельских клубных учреждений;
– требования к содержанию и ведению документов, регламентирующих деятельность сельских клубных учреждений.
5. Требования к минимальному ресурсному обеспечению услуг, предоставляемых населению сельскими клубными учреждениями
5.1. Требования к материально-техническим ресурсам.
5.1.1. Требования к размещению зданий сельских клубных учреждений.
Сельское клубное учреждение должно размещаться в центре села на пересечении пешеходных путей, вблизи транспортных сообщений, развязок и т. д. Учреждение и его структурные подразделения должны быть размещены в специально предназначенных или приспособленных зданиях и помещениях, доступных для населения.
Сельское клубное учреждение должно быть обеспечено удобными подъездами и подходами, иметь электрическое освещение в вечернее и ночное время, оборудоваться открытыми стоянками для транспорта, а также иметь запасной (пожарный) выход и подъезд для производственных целей самого учреждения.
При размещении в любых типах зданий и помещений сельское клубное учреждение должно быть оборудовано для пользователей с ограниченными физическими возможностями: иметь пандусы при входе-выходе, при уровневых переходах, специальные держатели, ограждения, лифты.
Режим работы клубных учреждений, в том числе в выходные, санитарные дни, устанавливается для каждого клубного учреждения с учетом потребностей населения и интенсивности его посещения по решению органов исполнительной власти субъектов Российской Федерации или органов местного самоуправления.
Время работы клубного учреждения не должно полностью совпадать с часами работы основной части населения.
Прилегающая территория к сельскому клубному учреждению должна способствовать формированию привлекательного образа. Основные ее характеристики включают наличие подъездных путей и пешеходных дорожек с твердым покрытием, зеленых насаждений, газонов, цветочных клумб, садовых скамеек, эстрадно-танцевальной площадки, места для детских игр с аттракционами малых форм, специально оборудованной площадки для проведения физкультурно-оздоровительных мероприятий и народных игр.
5.1.2. Требования к размерам помещений сельских клубных учреждений.
Площадь, занимаемая учреждением, должна обеспечивать размещение работников и получателей культурно-досуговых услуг в соответствии со строительными нормами и правилами.
Сельское клубное учреждение должно иметь здание со зрительным и танцевальными залами, с помещениями для проведения работы с семьями, физкультурно-оздоровительных мероприятий, просмотра видеофильмов, игровой комнатой для детей, комнатами для настольных игр, для уголка народной традиционной культуры (русская горница), для проведения салонных встреч (музыкальные, литературные, краеведческие, театральные, консультации по социальным вопросам), работы клубных формирований и другими.
Сельские клубные учреждения могут быть обеспечены буфетом, должны быть обеспечены подсобными, санитарно-бытовыми и административно-хозяйственными помещениями (гардероб, санузел).
Размеры помещений сельских клубных учреждений должны отвечать следующим требованиям:
– площадь зрительного зала (на 1 место в зрительном зале – 0,65 кв.м);
– площадь комнат для работы кружков (на 1 человека – от 1,4 до 5,0 кв.м);
– площадь танцевального зала с эстрадой (на 1 человека – 1,1 кв.м);
– площадь помещения административного и обслуживающего персонала (на 1 посетителя – 0,03 кв.м) (комната площадью не менее 10 кв.м.);
– туалеты (на 1 посетителя – 0,07 кв.м) (в туалетах оборудуется один унитаз, два писсуара на 150 мужчин, один унитаз на 75 женщин, в шлюзах предусматривается один умывальник на 100 чел., но не менее одного);
– комната для курения (на 1 посетителя – 0,06 кв.м);

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
5.1.3. Требования к обеспечению безопасности, соблюдению санитарно-эпидемиологических правил и нормативов СанПиН, санитарных норм по контролю за уровнем шума и вибрацией, а также норм охраны труда в сельских клубных учреждениях.
В*сельском клубном учреждении должен осуществляться постоянный контроль за уровнем шума и звукомузыкальным оформлением в зрительном зале.
Уровень звучания в зрительном зале:
– при звукоусилении не должен превышать 96 дб.;
– при звукооформлении – 100 дб.
Уровень шума и вибрации на рабочих местах должны соответствовать требованиям санитарных норм СН № 3223-85 МЗ СССР.
Устройство производственных помещений должно соответствовать требованиям, исключающим проникновение шума улиц и действующего оборудования в зрительный зал, репетиционные помещения, артистические комнаты и др.
Вентиляционное оборудование должно устанавливаться на виброгасящих основаниях, воздуховоды должны присоединяться к вентилятору с помощью мягких вставок из прорезиненного брезента и т. д.
Работники по эксплуатации здания обязаны контролировать техническое состояние камер глушения, шумопоглощающих штор, экранов, герметичность проемов сценической коробки и др.
Все строительно-монтажные работы по борьбе с шумом и вибрацией в сельских клубных учреждениях должны выполняться только при наличии проектно-сметной документации.
Состояние помещений сельских клубных учреждений должны отвечать требованиям санитарно-эпидемиологических правил и нормативов СанПиН (предел температурного режима – не менее +18 градусов по Цельсию, относительная влажность воздуха – 55 процентов), нормам охраны труда.
Сельским клубным учреждениям необходимо разработать комплекс упреждающих мероприятий, направленных на предотвращение чрезвычайных ситуаций (пожары, стихийные бедствия и др.) и обеспечение защиты материально-технических ресурсов.
Сотрудники сельских клубных учреждений должны пройти подготовку по оказанию первой медицинской помощи, аптечки для оказания первой медицинской помощи должны находиться на видном месте.
В сельских клубных учреждениях должны соблюдаться правила пожарной безопасности, руководствоваться стандартами, строительными нормами и другими утвержденными в установленном порядке нормативными документами, регламентирующими требования пожарной безопасности.
Аптечки для оказания первой медицинской помощи должны находиться на видном, легкодоступном месте.
5.1.4. Требования к обеспеченности сельских клубных учреждений техническими средствами, оборудованием и мебелью.
Учреждение должно быть оснащено специальным оборудованием, современной аппаратурой и приборами (в соответствии с назначением помещений), отвечающими требованиям стандартов, технических условий, других нормативных документов и обеспечивающими надлежащее качество предоставляемых населению культурно-досуговых услуг.
Сельское клубное учреждение должно иметь следующее оборудование:
– кресла (зрелищные стационарные съемочные);
– столы рабочие;
– стулья;
– шкафы (стеллажи);
– другая мебель.
Техническое оснащение зрительного зала должно включать:
– звукоусилительную аппаратуру;
– усилитель;
– колонки;
– пульт микшерский на 8 каналов (минимальная величина);
– микрофоны и стойки к ним по 6 штук (минимальная величина);
– световую аппаратуру;
– силовой блок;
– пульт регулятора;
– прожекторы осветительные сценические;
– софиты;
– др. осветительные приборы;
– при наличии танцевального зала необходимы световые эффекты.
В клубном учреждении необходимо наличие аудиовизуальных средств, обеспечивающих доступ пользователей к звуковой и визуальной информации. К ним относятся:
– цветной телевизор;
– пульт дистанционного управления;
– видеомагнитофон или DVD-проигрыватель;
– видеокамера (цифровая);
– магнитофон;
– фотоаппарат (цифровой);
– проигрыватель;
– музыкальный центр;
– кино (видео, DVD) проектор;
– киноэкран; проектор для слайдов.
Необходимо обеспечить сельское клубное учреждение копировально-множительной и компьютерной техникой, включающей:
– компьютеры;
– лазерный принтер;
– сканер;
– ксерокс.
Программное обеспечение, устанавливаемое на компьютерах, в обязательном порядке должно быть лицензированным и иметь соответствующие подтверждающие документы.
В зависимости от перечня базовых (обязательных) услуг, сельское клубное учреждение должно быть обеспечено:
– фонотекой (пластинки, компакт-диски, аудиокассеты);
– фильмотекой (видеокассеты, фильмокопии аналоговые, DVD-диски,

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
слайды);
– стойкой для хранения CD и DVD дисков;
– настольными играми (шашки, шахматы, лото, домино, нарды, инвентарь для настольного тенниса и др.);
– развивающими компьютерными играми и программами;
– библиотечным книжным фондом, включающим специализированные периодические издания, сборники сценариев;
– спортивным инвентарем (сетки, мячи и др.);
– одеждой сцены (рабочей и праздничной);
– доской меловой;
– а также музыкальными инструментами, к которым относятся:
– комплект для оркестра народных инструментов;
– комплект для духового оркестра (по необходимости);
– комплект для инструментального ансамбля;
– баян, аккордеон, гармонь;
– рояль, пианино.
Клубное учреждение должно быть оснащено телефонной связью и выходом в Интернет.
Специальное оборудование и аппаратуру (в соответствии с назначением помещений) следует использовать строго по назначению в соответствии с эксплуатационными документами, содержать в технически исправном состоянии и систематически проверять.
Неисправное специальное оборудование и аппаратура должны быть сняты с эксплуатации, заменены или отремонтированы (если они подлежат ремонту), а пригодность отремонтированных должна быть подтверждена их проверкой.
Морально и физически устаревшее специальное оборудование (световые приборы, звуковая, киновоспроизводящая аппаратура, музыкальные инструменты), одежда сцены, сценические костюмы своевременно списываются по акту в соответствии с утвержденными учредителем нормативами сроков эксплуатации специального оборудования. Состояние электрического оборудования в культурно-досуговых учреждениях определяется путем проведения визуального осмотра, замеров сопротивления изоляции (проверка качества изоляции проводов) и так далее. Специальные технические средства следует использовать строго по назначению в соответствии с эксплуатационными документами, содержать в технически исправном состоянии, которое следует систематически проверять.
Неисправные специальные технические средства должны быть сняты с эксплуатации, заменены или отремонтированы (если они подлежит ремонту), а пригодность отремонтированных должна быть подтверждена их проверкой.
Учреждение должно располагать необходимым и достаточным числом специалистов для обеспечения выполнения основных функций учреждения.
5.2. Требования к кадровым ресурсам.
Каждый специалист сельского клубного учреждения должен иметь соответствующее образование, квалификацию, профессиональную подготовку, обладать знаниями и опытом, необходимыми для выполнения возложенных на него обязанностей.
Все руководители и специалисты учреждения не реже 1 раза в 5 лет должны проходить повышение квалификации по любой из установленных форм. Повышение квалификации является обязательным условием при прохождении работником аттестации на присвоение квалификационной категории.
При присвоении либо подтверждении творческому коллективу звания «народный, образцовый коллектив любительского художественного творчества» прохождение руководителем коллектива повышения квалификации является обязательным.
5.3. Требования к информационным ресурсам.
Состояние информации о сельском клубном учреждении должно соответствовать требованиям Федерального закона «О защите прав потребителей».
5.3.1. Требования к содержанию информации о сельском клубном учреждении.
В состав информации об услугах сельского клубного учреждения в обязательном порядке должны быть включены (в соответствии с Законом Российской Федерации от 07.02.1992 № 2300-1 «О защите прав потребителей») следующие данные:
– перечень основных услуг, предоставляемых сельским клубным учреждением;
– план работы клубного учреждения и клубных формирований, утвержденные учредителем (ежемесячный);
– график работы клубного учреждения и клубных формирований;
– наименование государственных стандартов, требованиям которых должны соответствовать услуги;
– взаимосвязь между качеством услуги, условиями ее предоставления и стоимостью (для полностью или частично оплачиваемой услуги);
– возможность влияния пользователей сельских клубных учреждений на качество услуги;
– адекватные и легкодоступные средства для эффективного общения персонала с посетителями клубного учреждения;
– возможность получения оценки качества услуги со стороны посетителя;
– установление взаимосвязи между предложенной услугой и реальными потребностями пользователей сельских клубных учреждений;
– правила и условия эффективного и безопасного предоставления услуг;
– гарантийные обязательства сельского клубного учреждения.
5.3.2. Требования к доступности информации о сельском клубном учреждении.
Сельское клубное учреждение обязано довести до сведения граждан свое наименование и местонахождение. Данная информация должна быть предоставлена любым способом, предусмотренным законодательством Российской Федерации и обеспечивающим ее доступность для граждан, попавших в трудную жизненную ситуацию.
Потребитель вправе потребовать предоставления необходимой и достоверной информации о выполняемых услугах, обеспечивающей их компетентный выбор.
5.4. Требования к методическим и правовым ресурсам.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

5.4.1. Требования к составу документов, регламентирующих деятельность сельских клубных учреждений.
В состав документов должны входить:
– положение (устав) о сельском клубном учреждении;
– руководства, правила, инструкции, методики, технологии работы с потребителями;
– журнал учета работы клубного учреждения (ежегодный);
– журнал учета работы каждого клубного формирования (ежегодный);
– положение о платных услугах клубного учреждения, утвержденное учредителем;
– соответствующая документация по ведению билетного хозяйства клубного учреждения (книга по учету бланков строгой отчетности, акты сдачи-приемки, акты о списании и т. д.);
– эксплуатационные документы на оборудование, приборы и аппаратуру;
– международные, национальные и региональные стандарты в области культуры.
5.4.2. Требования к содержанию и ведению документов, регламентирующих деятельность сельских клубных учреждений.
Положение об учреждении должно включать в себя следующие сведения:
– предназначение учреждения;
– порядок его формирования, деятельности, управления, реорганизации и ликвидации;
– источники и порядок финансирования;
– юридический статус (организационно-правовая форма и форма собственности);
– ведомственная принадлежность и подчиненность;
– штатное расписание, правила внутреннего распорядка;
– объем предоставляемых услуг (обязательных и дополнительных). Руководства, правила, инструкции, методики должны регламентировать процесс предоставления услуг, определять методы (способы) их предоставления и контроля, предусматривать меры совершенствования работы клубного учреждения.
Эксплуатационные документы на имеющиеся в клубном учреждении техническое оснащение должны способствовать обеспечению их нормальной и безопасной эксплуатации, обслуживания и поддержания в работоспособном состоянии.
Международные, национальные и региональные стандарты, в том числе настоящие нормативы минимального ресурсного обеспечения услуг, должны составлять нормативную основу практической работы в области культуры.
В клубном учреждении следует осуществлять регулярный (не реже 1 раза в год) пересмотр документов, подразумевающий включение в них необходимых изменений и изъятие из обращения устаревших.

Раздел VI.
ПЕРЕЧЕНЬ БАЗОВЫХ (ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫХ) УСЛУГ СЕЛЬСКИХ
КЛУБНЫХ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ
1. Организация и проведение:
– вечеров отдыха;
– танцевальных вечеров;
– тематических вечеров;
– встреч с деятелями культуры, науки, литературы;
– праздников;
– гражданских, семейных обрядов;
– литературно-музыкальных гостиных;
– балов;
– концертов художественной самодеятельности;
– спектаклей, разработка сценариев, постановочная работа по заявкам организаций, предприятий и отдельных граждан и других форм показа результатов творческой деятельности клубных формирований.
2. Организация любительских клубов и объединений.
3. Организация лекториев (кинолекториев, других лекционных мероприятий).
4. Предоставление оркестров, ансамблей, самодеятельных художественных коллективов и отдельных исполнителей для музыкального оформления семейных, корпоративных праздников и торжеств на договорной основе.
5. Предоставление игровых комнат для детей с воспитателем на время проведения мероприятий для взрослых.
6. Обучение в кружках, студиях, на курсах:
– игре на музыкальных инструментах;
– пению;
– актерскому мастерству;
– танцам;
– изобразительному и декоративно-прикладному искусству.
7. Предоставление консультаций, научных справок населению с привлечением специалистов (устные, письменные).
8. Демонстрация кинофильмов и видеопрограмм.
_______________
1 Определения терминов «библиотечное обслуживание», «стационарная библиотека» «передвижная библиотека» даны в соответствии с ГОСТ 7.0-99.
2 Термин «библиотечный фонд» определен в соответствии с приказом Министерства культуры Российской Федерации от 02.12.1998 № 590 об утверждении «Инструкции об учете библиотечного фонда».
3 Определение термина «заинтересованная сторона» дано в соответствии с ГОСТ Р ИСО 9000-2001.
4 Определение понятия «клубное учреждение» дано в соответствии с «Примерным положением о государственном и муниципальном учреждении культуры клубного типа», рекомендованным решением коллегии Министерства культуры Российской Федерации от 29.05.2002 № 10 «О некоторых мерах по стимулированию деятельности муниципальных учреждений культуры».
5 Термин «пользователь библиотеки» определен в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 29.12.1994 № 78-ФЗ «О библиотечном деле».
6 Определение термина «потребитель» дано в соответствии с ГОСТ Р 50646-94.
7 Определение термина «предоставление услуги» дано в соответствии с ГОСТ Р 50646-94.
8 Термин «сельская местность» (для уточнения понятия «сельских населенных пунктов») определен постановлением Правительства Российской Федерации от 28.04.2006 № 250 (в ред. от 06.04.2007) «О порядке предоставления за счет средств федерального бюджета субсидий бюджетам субъектов Российской Федерации на проведение мероприятий по улучшению жилищных условий граждан, проживающих в сельской местности».
9 Термин «сельское поселение» определен в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 06.10.2003 №131-ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации».
10 Определения терминов «требование» и «заинтересованная сторона» даны в соответствии с ГОСТ Р ИСО 9000-2001.
11 Определение термина «услуга» дано в соответствии с ГОСТ Р 50646-94.
12 В настоящем стандарте представлены нормы размеров помещений библиотек, установленные международной практикой.

----------


## Рамоновна

Интересно, сколько клубов в России останется, если эти требования выполнять от А до Я??? :Jopa:

----------


## dinadinina

У меня есть текстовый вариант журнала БиНО:БУ №4,2009г. посвящен переходу на НСОТ (76 стр. А4) как его пристроить?

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
БиНО здесь http://narod.ru/disk/14950902000/%D0...D0%9E.rar.html

----------


## Суперстар

Вишенка-Владимир, Рамоновна
 Огромнейшее спасибо  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

[QUOTE=Рамоновна;2494560]Интересно, сколько клубов в России останется, если эти требования выполнять от А до Я???/QUOTE]

 :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Victorya

> У меня есть текстовый вариант журнала БиНО:БУ №4,2009г. посвящен переходу на НСОТ (76 стр. А4) как его пристроить?


Огромное СПАСИБО! Две недели потратила на то, чтобы найти именно этот номер журнала!!!

Напиши, пожалуйста свое имя или в профиле, или в подписи, или в статусе, а то даже не знаем как к тебе обратиться.:smile:

----------


## Зарница

*dinadinina*,
спасибо огромное! я тоже побегала за ним!!!
Девочки (и мальчики тоже) можете кто нибудь поделиться положением о премировании и материальном стимулировании. У меня есть, но выяснилось что не подходит.

----------


## dinadinina

[QUOTE=Victorya;2495100]Огромное СПАСИБО! Две недели потратила на то, чтобы найти именно этот номер журнала!!!

Сама искала, и выложила сразу, как нашла. Журнал стоящий. Нам наша бухгалтерия не дала даже посмотреть, пришлось снимать на фотоаппарат в библиотеке и переводить в текстовый формат. Для руководителей бюджетных учреждений в журнале много интересного.


[QUOTE= ]Девочки (и мальчики тоже) можете кто нибудь поделиться положением о премировании и материальном стимулировании.

В этом журнале достаточно грамотное положение "Об оплате труда и стимулировании" , хорошо расписаны стимулирующие надбавки, мы перешли на НСОТ с февраля этого  года, шишек уже понабивали, пережили кучу проверок. Вывод: не старайтесь в должностной объять весь мир, потом долго будете объяснять, за что же тогда платите стимулирующие.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Вопрос о наболевшем. О пожарке. Какие документы у вам есть и какие нужно иметь? Какие акты вы составляете о проведении всякого рода учений и проверки пожинвентаря.

У меня имеется вот такой документ. ВППБ по объектам культуры.
ВППБ по объектам культуры.doc

Очень нужны образцы актов.

----------


## Зарница

У нас в этом году требуют план эвакуации по ГОСТу. Нашла я этот ГОСТ, самим сделать - невозможно. Решили приобрести в пож.магазине(на заказ). Стоит 1000руб.Когда мы его увидили - то были в шоке:4 склеиных листа А4 с планом, который даже я в ворде собрать могу. НО...пожнадзор устраивает только покупной вариант - видно свои интересы. А так: журнал регистрации огнетушителей, правила противопож.безопасности, журнал инстрруктажа ( там мы и прописываем все учения под подпись инструктируемых),акт замера сопротивления изоляции (это выдают электрики) - это в каждом клубе. Общие док-ты: приказы о назначении ответственных по противопож.безопасности, о подготовке учреждений к проведению новогодних мероприятий (там расписываю подробно и о гирляндах, вате, бенгальских огнях....). Это что на вскидку вспомнила. Но уж если они решили штрафовать-никакие акты не помогут, по себе знаю, придирутся даже к стрелке не на том уровне повешенной. :Jopa:  
Кстати-если нужен этот Гост-вышлю.

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
спасибо огромное!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: .

----------


## Алла и Александр

Доброго дня всем!
Нужна ваша помощь. Срочно нужен договор сотрудничества - не знаю как правильно его назвать. Суть в чем. На территории нашего Дома культуры (в его здании) проживают еще 2 юридических лица - библиотека и филиал школы искусств. И вот с ними нужно заключить договора. Что-то типа безвозмездной аренды. Кто-нибудь с таким сталкивался?

----------


## Зарница

*Алла и Александр*,
Это должен быть "договор о сотрудничестве на безвозмездной основе" или "Договор о взаимовыгодном сотрудничестве". Берите стандартный и прописываете что они вам дают в пользование метод.литературу, участвуют в подготовке и проведении ваших мероприятий, а вы им предоставляете безвозмездно площадь. Ко всему этому должен быть акт безвозмездной передачи помещения. У меня готового нет ничего к сожалению - все давно хочу заняться(тоже есть такая необходимость)-но некогда.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*,
 Вот и мы давно собирались, а сейчас просто поставили к стенке - такой договор необходим на будущий год. Вот и сижу придумываю сей опус

----------


## Зарница

> ...такой договор необходим на будущий год.


Ну до следующего года еще далеко - целый МЕСЯЦ!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Хотя  нам сколько не дай, все равно дня не хватает!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## триумфатор

Мы работаем с библиотекой по такому. Может подойдет.
ДОГОВОР
БЕЗВОЗМЕЗДНОГО ПОЛЬЗОВАНИЯ ИМУЩЕСТВОМ
(СУДЫ)

31 декабря 2008 г.

Муниципальное учреждение культуры _______________________________,именуемое в дальнейшем «ССУДОДАТЕЛЬ», в лице директора_____________________________
, действующего на основании Устава с одной стороны и __________________________
______________________________, именуемое в дальнейшем «ССУДОПОЛУЧАТЕЛЬ», в лице директора ____________________________________,
Действующего на основании Устава с другой стороны заключили настоящий договор о нижеследующем:
1 ПРЕДМЕТ ДОГОВОРА
1.1. Ссудодатель передает, а Ссудополучатель принимает в безвозмездное пользование помещение в здании муниципального учреждения культуры ______________________, находящегося по адресу: ________________________________, общей площадью _____кв. м. Характеристика и стоимость передаваемого имущества прилагается. (Приложение №1)
1.2. Передаваемое имущество свободно от прав третьих лиц.
2 ПРАВА И ОБЯЗАННОСТИ СТОРОН
2.1. Ссудодатель обязуется предать «помещение» в надлежащем состоянии, пригодном для его использования Ссудополучателю по акту приема-передачи в 5-ти дневный срок с момента подписания настоящего договора.
2.2. Ссудодатель имеет право осуществлять контроль за сохранностью и использованием  переданного «помещения» по целевому назначению.
2.3. Ссудополучатель обязуется:
2.3.1. в пятидневный срок со дня подписания договора принять «помещение» от ссудодателя по акту приема-передачи;
2.3.2. использовать «помещение» исключительно по его прямому назначению в соответствии с настоящим договором;
2.3.3. содержать «помещение» в полной исправности, производить текущий ремонт;
2.3.4. нести риск случайного повреждения «помещения», если «помещение» было испорченое связи с использованием его не в соответствии   с настоящим договором, передачей третьему лицу без согласия собственника, либо не обеспечением условий надлежащего эксплуатирования «помещения»;
2.3.5. обеспечить сохранность «помещения»;
2.3.6. не производить никаких перепланировок и переоборудования «помещения», не передавать в аренду, в безвозмездное пользование третьим лицам без согласия Ссудодателя;
2.3.7. в случае расторжения настоящего договора возвратить «помещение» в трехдневный срок по акту приема-передачи Ссудодателю в надлежащем состоянии с учетом нормативного износа за период эксплуатации.
3. СРОК ДЕЙСТВИЯ ДОГОВОРА
3.1. Настоящий договор считается заключенным с 01 января 2009 г. по 31 декабря 2009 г.
4. ДРУГИЕ УСЛОВИЯ
4.1. Настоящий договор может быть расторгнут по соглашению сторон.
4.2. все споры возникающие из настоящего договора и не урегулированные договором, рассматриваются в порядке, предусмотренном действующим законодательством РФ.
4.3. Любые изменения и дополнения к настоящему договору действительны лишь при условии, что они совершены в письменной форме и подписаны уполномоченными представителями сторон. Приложения к настоящему договору составляют его неотъемлемую часть.
4.4. Настоящий договор составлен в трех экземплярах, два из которых находятся в Ссудодателя, третий хранится у Ссудополучателя.
5. ЮРИДИЧЕСКИЕ АДРЕСА СТОРОН

Этот договор подойдет, если ва сами оплачиваете все коммунальные услуги, т.е. все приборы учета находятся у вас.

----------


## Рамоновна

> И продолжаю.


А можно попросить еще продолжение? Или адрес, где все это есть?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Рамоновна*,
 А кто нужен конкретно?

----------


## триумфатор

Поделитесь, пожалуйста опытом по списанию основных средств. Дело в том, что главбух администрации ( находимся на обслуживании) требует справки на оборудование о том, что оно не подлежит ремонту. Износ оборудования 100 % .Чтобы получить эти справки, она предлагает везти этот "раритет"  в сервисные центры, чтобы там сделали заключение, причем одна справка стоит 800 рублей.
Не могу найти нормативный документ, основание для списания оборудования без справок.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*триумфатор*,
 Всё правильно с вас спрашивают. Без справки из сервисного центра списать основные средства не получится. Мы тоже мучаемся, таская веши столетней давности  в единственное место, где дают справки, и денег жалко, но по другому - не получится.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Всё правильно с вас спрашивают. Без справки из сервисного центра списать основные средства не получится. Мы тоже мучаемся, таская веши столетней давности  в единственное место, где дают справки, и денег жалко, но по другому - не получится.


А мы еще, чтобы списать старые костюмы, сдаем их как ветошь, получаем 40 копеек за килограмм и квитанцию.

Вот мы в этой теме о документах рассуждаем, а скажите, уважаемые коллеги, существует ли в нашей стране СПИСОК /ПЕРЕЧЕНЬ/ДОКУМЕНТАЦИИ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ КУЛЬТУРЫ? Или у каждого - свой?

----------


## Victorya

> существует ли в нашей стране СПИСОК /ПЕРЕЧЕНЬ/ДОКУМЕНТАЦИИ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ КУЛЬТУРЫ? Или у каждого - свой?


 У каждого проверяющего СВОЙ!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Рамоновна

> У каждого проверяющего СВОЙ!!!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Выставляю документ, который нам выдали. Прсьба, кто что-нибудь поймёт - объясните, у меня ступор

МИНИСТЕРСТВО КУЛЬТУРЫ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
РАСПОРЯЖЕНИЕ
18 сентября 2009	Москва	№      р-6

ОБ УТВЕРЖДЕНИИ НОМЕНКЛАТУРЫ
Г ОСУДАРСТВЕННЫХ И МУНИЦИПАЛЬНЫХ УСЛУГ/РАБОТ,
ВЫПОЛНЯЕМЫХ ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯМИ КУЛЬТУРНО-ДОСУГОВОГО ТИПА
РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
В целях нормативного и методического обеспечения деятельности организаций культурно-досугового типа субъектов Российской Федерации и муниципальных образований по  оказанию государственных и муниципальных услуг:
1.Утвердить прилагаемую номенклатуру государственных и муниципальных услуг/работ, выполняемых организациями культурно-досугового типа Российской Федерации.
2.Департаменту Генерального секретариата (Ю.А.Шубину) довести до сведения органов исполнительной власти субъектов Российской Федерации номенклатуру государственных и муниципальных услуг/работ, выполняемых организациями культурно-досугового типа Российской Федерации.
3.Рекомендовать органам исполнительной власти субъектов Российской Федерации учитывать номенклатуру государственных и муниципальных услуг/работ при организации деятельности организаций культурно-досугового типа.
4.Контроль за исполнением настоящего распоряжения возложить на заместителя Министра культуры Российской Федерации А.Е.Бусыгина.
Приложение
к Распоряжению
Минкультуры России
от  18 сентября 2009 г. № р-6
НОМЕНКЛАТУРА ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫХ И МУНИЦИПАЛЬНЫХ УСЛУГ/РАБОТ, ВЫПОЛНЯЕМЫХ ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯМИ КУЛЬТУРНО-ДОСУГОВОГО ТИПА РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
Номенклатура государственных и муниципальных услуг/работ, выполняемых организациями культурно-досугового типа Российской Федерации (далее - Номенклатура) разработана с целью оказания методической помощи субъектам Российской Федерации и предназначена для применения в деятельности организаций культурно-досугового типа (далее - ОКДТ) субъектов Российской Федерации и муниципальных образований Российской Федерации. Номенклатура носит рекомендательный характер.
I. ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ
Целями разработки и внедрения настоящей Номенклатуры являются:
  - создание единой нормативной базы оказания государственных и муниципальных услуг (выполнения работ) (далее - услуг/работ) ОКДТ; 
- развитие стандартизации в сфере услуг/работ ОКДТ;'
-  изучение спроса населения на услуги/работы ОКДТ;
-  формирование единых подходов к определению стоимости и цен
на услуги/работы ОКДТ;
- совершенствование планирования и контроля реализации деятельности ОКДТ;
- обеспечения единой системы оценки деятельности ОКДТ.
II. НОРМАТИВНЫЕ ССЫЛКИ
В настоящей Номенклатуре использованы ссылки на следующие документы:
Налоговый кодекс. Российской Федерации (часть первая) (в редакции Федерального закона от 19.07.2009 № 195-ФЗ';
Закон Российской Федерации от 07.02.1992 № 2300-1 «О защите прав потребителей»2;
Приказ Минкультуры России от 25.05.2006 № 229 «Об утверждении Методических указаний, по реализации вопросов местного значения в сфере культуры городских и сельских поселений, муниципальных районов и Методических рекомендаций по созданию условий для развития местного традиционного народного художественного творчества»3;
Решение Коллегии Минкультуры России от 29.05.2002 № 10 «О некоторых мерах по стимулированию деятельности муниципальных учреждений культуры»4;
«Услуги населению. Термины и определения. ГОСТ Р 50646-94» (утв. Постановлением Госстандарта России от 21.02.1994 № 34)5;
1	В данном виде документ опубликован не был. Первоначальный текст документа опубликован в изданиях
«Российская газета», № 148-149, 06.08.1998, «Собрание законодательства Российской Федерации», № 31,
1998, ст. 3824.
2	В данном виде документ опубликован не был. Редакция документа от.09.01.1996 опубликована в изданиях
«Собрание законодательства Российской Федерации», № 3,  1996, ст.  140, «Российская газета», № 8,
16.01.1996.  Первоначальный текст документа  опубликован  в  издании  «Ведомости  Съезда  Народных
Депутатов и Верховного Совета Российской Федерации», 09.04.1992, N 15, ст. 766.
3	Документ опубликован не был.
4	Документ опубликован не был.
 «Системы менеджмента качества. Требования. ГОСТ Р ИСО 9001-2008» (утв. Приказом Ростехрегулирования от 18.12.2008 № 471-ст)6;
«Системы менеджмента качества. Основные положения и словарь. ГОСТ Р ИСО 9000-2008» (утв. Приказом Ростехрегулирования от 18.12.2008 №470-ст)7;
Общероссийский классификатор услуг населению ОК 002-93 (ОКУН) (утв. Постановлением Госстандарта России от 28.06.1993 № 163) (ред. от 28.03.2008)8;
Постановление Госстандарта РФ от 06.11.2001 № 454-ст «О принятии и введении в действие ОКВЭД»9.
III. ТЕРМИНЫ И ОПРЕДЕЛЕНИЯ
В настоящей Номенклатуре используются следующие термины и определения.
3 Документ опубликован не был. Документ признан национальным стандартом со дня вступления в силу Федерального закона от 27.12.2002. № 184-ФЗ «О техническом регулировании». Применение данного документа   осуществляется   в   добровольном   порядке,   за   исключением   обязательных   требований, обеспечивающих достижение целей законодательства Российской Федерации о техническом регулировании (Постановление  Госстандарта России  от 27.06.2003  № 63).  Постановление  Госстандарта России  от 27.06.2003 № 63 утратило силу с 30 января 2004 года в связи с изданием Постановления Госстандарта России от 30.01.2004 № 3. Применение данного документа осуществляется в обязательном порядке в части требований статьи 46 Федерального закона от 27.12.2002 № 184-ФЗ «О техническом регулировании». 6 Источник публикации: М., Стандартинформ, 2008. В соответствии с Приказом Ростехрегулирования от 18.12.2008 N 471-ст данный документ вводится в действие с 13 ноября 2009 года с правом досрочного применения.
' Источник публикации: М., Стандартинформ, 2008. В соответствии с Приказом Ростехрегулирования от 18.12.2008 № 470-ст данный документ введен в действие с 10 сентября 2009 года е правом досрочного применения.
8	В данном виде документ опубликован не был. Первоначальный текст документа опубликован в издании
М., «Издательство стандартов»; 1994. Начало действия редакции - 01.06.2008. Изменение № 11/2008 ОКУН,
принятое Приказом Ростехрегулирования от 28.03.2008 № 72-ст, введено в действие с 1 июня 2008 года.
Приказом Ростехрегулирования от 22.11.2007 № 329-ст без отмены данного документа на период с 1 января
2008 г. до 1 января 2011 г. введен Общероссийский классификатор продукции по видам экономической
деятельности ОК 034-2007 (КПЕС 2002).
9	Документ опубликован не был. Введен в действие 01.01.2003, в период с 01.01.2008 по 01.01.2011 также
применяется Общероссийский классификатор видов экономической деятельности ОК 029-2007 (КДЕС Ред.
1.D).
Организация культурно-досугового типа - организация (учреждение) независимо от организационно-правовой формы и формы собственности, основная деятельность которой направлена на предоставление/выполнение разнообразных услуг/работ культурного-досугового, информационно-просветительского, оздоровительного и развлекательного характера, а также на создание условий для занятий любительским художественным, декоративно-прикладным, изобразительным и техническим творчеством, развития любительского искусства, традиционных художественных промыслов и ремесел.
Услуга организации культурно-досугового типа - результат непосредственного взаимодействия организации культурно-досугового типа и потребителя, а также собственной деятельности организации культурно-досугового типа по удовлетворению потребности потребителя.
Группа услуг/работ организации культурно-досугового типа -совокупность услуг/работ организации культурно-досугового типа, характеризующихся общим целевым и / или функциональным назначением'0.
Работа организации культурно-досугового типа - деятельность организации культурно-досугового типа, результаты которой имеют материальное выражение и могут быть реализованы для удовлетворения потребностей потребителей1'.
Потребитель услуг/работ организации культурно-досугового типа — физическое или юридическое лицо, имеющее намерение заказать, приобрести,   получить  или  заказывающие,   приобретающие,   получающие
Определение дано в соответствии со стандартом  «Услуги населению. Термины и определения,. ГОСТ Р 50646-94».
11 Определение дано на основе Налогового кодекса Российской Федерации. Часть первая: от 31.07.1998 № 146-ФЗ.- в ред. от 19.07.2009.-Ct. 38, п. 4.

работы/   услуги   организации   культурно-досугового   типа   для   личных, семейных, домашних и иных нужд.12
Клубное формирование - добровольное объединение людей, основанное на общности интересов, запросов и потребностей в занятиях любительским художественным, декоративно-прикладным, изобразительным и техническим творчеством, в совместной творческой деятельности, способствующей развитию дарований его участников, освоению и созданию ими культурных ценностей, а также основанное на единстве стремления людей к получению актуальной информации и прикладных знаний в различных областях общественной жизни, культуры, науки и техники, к овладению полезными навыками в области культуры быта, здорового образа жизни, организации досуга и отдыха13.
IV. Принципы формирования номенклатуры
Для Номенклатуры принята классификация с делением всего множества услуг/работ на однородные группы и подгруппы14.
Номенклатура представляет собой открытую систему, элементы которой поддаются корректировке и дополнению.
XX XX ***
  :— код услуги/работы
	■	код подгруппы услуг/работ
	код группы услуг/работ
При этом:
- Код группы услуг/работ принимает значение от 01 до 99.
12	Определение дано в соответствии с Законом Российской Федерации от 07.02.1992 № 2300-1 (ред. от
23.07.2008) «О защите прав потребителей».
13	Определение дано в соответствии с Приказом Минкультуры России от 25.05.2006 № 229.
1 Принципы построения определены на основе ОК 002-93 и ОК 029-2007.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Код подгруппы услуг/работ принимает значение от 01 до 99.
Код услуги/работы принимает значение от 001 до 999.
V. НОМЕНКЛАТУРА ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫХ И МУНИЦИПАЛЬНЫХ
УСЛУГ/РАБОТ, ВЫПОЛНЯЕМЫХ ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯМИ КУЛЬТУРНО-
ДОСУГОВОГО ТИПА РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
01 00 000   Услуги/работы по организации деятельности клубных формирований
01 01 000   Организация деятельности кружков, творческих коллективов, секций, студий любительского художественного, декоративно-прикладного, изобразительного и технического творчества, занятий на факультетах народных университетов, курсов прикладных знаний и навыков, творческих лабораторий
01 01 001   культуры
01 01 002   литературы
01 01 003   психологии
01 01 004   журналистики
01 01 005   архитектуры
01 01 006   истории религий
01 01 007   краеведения
01 01 008   библиотечно-библиографических знаний
0101009   научно-технических знаний
01 01 010   исторических знаний
01 01 011   правовых знаний
01 01 012   естествознания
01 01 013   музыкального искусства (вокального творчества, игры на музыкальных инструментах и др.)
01 01 014   театрального творчества (в т.ч. актерского мастерства и др.)
01 01 015   хореографического творчества
01 01 016   изобразительного искусства (декоративно-прикладного, изобразительного творчества и др.)
01 01 017   циркового и акробатического мастерства
01 01 018   киноискусства
01 01 019   фотоискусства
01 01 020   эстетического развития
01 01 021   культурной и психолого-социальной адаптации
01 01 022   русского языка, иных языков народов России, иностранных языков
01 01 023   техники речи
01 01 024   развития мышления
01 01 025   информатики и компьютерной грамоты

01 01 026   компьютерной графики, анимации
01 01 027   здоровья
01 01 028   культуры быта
01 01 029   молодой семьи
01 02 000   Организация работы любительских объединений, групп, клубов по интересам
01 02 001   художественных (вокальных, театральных, хореографических, вокально-инструментальных, дизайнерских и др.)
01 02 002   естественнонаучных
01 02 003   технических
01 02 004   декоративно-прикладных, изобразительных
01 02 005   коллекционеров
01 02 006   по профессиям
01 02 007   семейного отдыха
01 02 008   молодежных
01 02 009   ветеранов, граждан пожилого возраста
01 02 010   эрудитов
01 02 011   знакомств
01 02 012   историко-краеведческих
01 02 013   историко-патриотических и поисковых
01 02 014   авторских (поэтов, композиторов, писателей и т.д.)
01 02 015   развития прикладных навыков в области культуры быта (ведения домашнего хозяйства, кройки и шитья, вязания, вышивания, моделирования одежды, кулинарного искусства и др.)
01 02 016   спортивно-оздоровительных
01 02 017   туризма
01 02 018   экологических
01 02 019   любителей животных
01 02 020   растениеводства
01 02 021   рыболовов-любителей
01 02 022   охотников-любителей
02 00 000   Услуги/работы по организации и проведению различных по
форме и тематике культурно-массовых мероприятий 02 01 02 01 000   Услуги/работы по организации и проведению различных
культурно-досуговых мероприятий 
02 01 001   вечеров (отдыха, чествования, кино-, тематических, выпускных
танцевальных/дискотек и др.), балов у»   
02 01 002   праздников (национальных, государственных, традиционных,
профессиональных и др.) 
02 01 003   игровых программ 
02 01 004   шоу-программ 
02 01 005   обрядов и ритуалов в соответствии с местными обычаями и
9
традициями (гражданских, национальных, семейных обрядов и др.) S 02 01 006   фестивалей
02 01 007   концертов  
02 01 008   конкурсов, смотров, викторин
02 01 009   выставок
02 01010   ярмарок
02 01 011   лотерей
02 01 012   корпоративных мероприятий
02 01 013   карнавалов
02 01 014   шествий
02 01 015   аукционов
	02 01 016   народных гуляний
02 01 017   спортивно-оздоровительных мероприятий 02 01 018   цирковых представлений
	02 01 019   театрализованных представлений
02 01 020   благотворительных акций
02 01 021   спектаклей
02 01 022   демонстраций кинофильмов, видеопрограмм
02 01 023   фейерверков
02 01 024   организация работы игровых комнат для детей (с воспитателем на
время проведения мероприятий для взрослых) 
02 01 025   протокольных мероприятий (торжественные приемы и др.) 02 02 000   Услуги/работы по организации и проведению различных
информационно-просветительских мероприятий 
02 02 001   литературно-музыкальных, видео- гостиных 
02 02 002   встреч с деятелями культуры, науки, литературы 
02 02 003   форумов, конференций, симпозиумов, съездов    
02 02 004   круглых столов, семинаров, мастер-классов 
02 02 005   экспедиций 
02 02 006   лекционных мероприятий
02 02 007   презентаций
03 00 000   Услуги/работы    по    выездному    культурному    обслуживанию (граждан с ограниченными возможностями, пожилых граждан, жителей отдаленных населенных пунктов и др.)
04 00 000   Услуги/работы по организации отдыха детей в летнее время
05 00 000   Услуги/работы по организации работы летних площадок для
детей (по месту жительства детей, на базе организаций культурно-досугового типа, на базе других организаций)
06 00 000   Экскурсионные услуги/работы
07 00 000   Библиотечные услуги/работы
08 00 000   Услуги/работы по формированию и предоставлению в
пользование банков данных, фонотек, видеотек, фотоматериалов
10
и др. материалов 
08 00 001    формирование и пополнение банков данных, фонотек, видеотек, фотоматериалов и др. материалов
08	00 002   предоставление в пользование банков данных, фонотек, видеотек,
фотоматериалов и др. материалов
09	00 000   Услуги/работы по изготовлению сценических костюмов, обуви,
реквизита, бутафории, париков для спектаклей, театрализованных представлений и других массовых мероприятий
10	00 000   Услуги/работы по изготовлению декораций для спектаклей,
театрализованных представлений и других массовых мероприятий
11	00 000   Консультативные услуги и научно-исследовательские работы в
культурно-досуговой сфере 
11 00 001   предоставление консультаций, научных справок
населению/организациям (с привлечением специалистов) 
11 00 002   анализ и прогноз развития конъюнктуры   рынка   (маркетинговые   
             идр. исследования) 
11 00 003   выявление общественного мнения 
1100 004   разработка  концепций,  стратегий,  программ,  проектов и планов
развития организаций культурно-досугового типа 
11 00 005   разработка проектов нормативных правовых актов для организаций
культурно-досугового типа
11	00 006   разработка методических материалов по различным аспектам
культурно-досуговой деятельности
12	00 000   Услуги повышения квалификации и профессионального
мастерства 
12 00 001   услуги по повышению квалификации
1200 002   услуги повышения профессионального мастерства
1300 000   Услуги/работы noi разработке   сценариев, постановочной работе
по заявкам организаций, предприятий и отдельных граждан
14	00 000   Услуги/работы по предоставлению оркестров, ансамблей,
самодеятельных художественных коллективов и отдельных исполнителей для музыкального оформления праздников и торжеств
15	00 000   Услуги/работы по художественному оформлению культурно-
досуговых мероприятий
16	00 000   Услуги/работы по производству изобразительной, печатной,
сувенирной и другой тиражируемой продукции 
16 00 001   издательские и полиграфические услуги/работы по производству
методических материалов, материалов художественно-эстетического направления, афиш, буклетов, билетов и др.
11
1600 002   изготовление сувенирных изделий, изделий народных промыслов
1700 000   Компьютерные и интернет-услуги
1800 000   Услуги/работы по прокату
18 00 001   прокат национальной, карнавальной, театральной одежды, обуви и
принадлежностей к ним 
18 00 002   прокат музыкальных, электромузыкальных инструментов,
принадлежностей к ним и др. 
18 00 003   прокат бытовой радиоэлектронной аппаратуры и принадлежностей  
           к ней, видеоигровых устройств 
18 00 004   прокат видеокассет, дисков и других носителей информации 
18 00 005   прокат фотокиноаппаратуры и принадлежностей к ней 
18 00 006   прокат аудиовизуального, светотехнического и звукотехиического
оборудования
1800 007   прокат компьютерной техники
1900 000   Услуги/работы по продаже (розничная торговля) сувениров,
изделий народных художественных промыслов
2000 000   Услуги/работы парковых аттракционов
2100 000   Услуги/работы студий звукозаписи
2200 000   Услуги/работы по изготовлению видеофильмов по заказу
населения
23	00 000   Услуги/работы в области рекламы
23 01 000   Услуги/работы по формированию и распространению
информации банка данных о клубных формированиях и деятельности культурно-досуговых учреждений
23	02 000   Прочие услуги/работы в области рекламы деятельности
культурно-досуговых учреждений
2400 000   Услуги/работы в области питания
2500 000   Транспортные услуги/работы
2600 000   Изготовление копий на бумажных и электронных носителях
2700 000   Услуги/работы по аренде нежилого фонда

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
И ещё посмотрите вот это "Приложение 1
к Письму Минкультуры России
от 22 сентября 2009 г. № 43-01-39/01

ПРИМЕРНОЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о клубе"
Выложить не могу, там больше 30 страниц.

Как я поняла изменения в форму 7-нк готовились именно из-за принятия номенклатуры

----------


## гунька

:Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Oj: слов нет....

----------


## Victorya

> ПРИМЕРНОЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
> о клубе"
> Выложить не могу, там больше 30 страниц.


Марина можешь залить на файлообменник, а сюда выставить ссылку.

----------


## Tasha1979

Вот на этом сайте можно скачать данные документы 
http://www.modnt.ru/seminars/13/

----------


## триумфатор

У меня есть инструкция о мерах  пожарной безопасности, правда она еще от 2005 года, сейчас села доработать ее. Предлагаю, может кому-нибуди пригодится.






МУНИЦИПАЛЬНОЕ   УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕ  КУЛЬТУРЫ  
филиал
ДОМ КУЛЬТУРЫ «ТРИУМФ»

«СОГЛАСОВАНО»_________________                                  «УТВЕРЖДАЮ»_______________
инспектор ОГПС-                                                               Директор  ДК « 








ИНСТРУКЦИЯ

О мерах пожарной безопасности в 
ДК «Триумф»




4.1.ПБ





2005 г.






1.ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ, ОРГАНИЗАЦИОННЫЕ МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ ПО 
    ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЮ ПОЖАРНОЙ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ

1.1.Настоящая инструкция устанавливает требования пожарной безопасности на
      объектах  ДК «Триумф» и является обязательно  для исполнения всеми сотрудниками  ДК.
          Лица, виновные в нарушении настоящей инструкции, несут уголовную,
      административную, дисциплинарную, материальную ответственность в
      соответствии с действующим законодательством.
1.2.В здании ДК при одновременном нахождении более 10 человек должны 
      быть разработаны и на видных местах вывешены планы эвакуации людей в
      случае пожара, а также предусмотрена система оповещения людей при 
      пожаре.
         На объектах ДК на видных местах около телефонных аппаратов должны 
      быть вывешены таблички с указанием номера телефона пожарной охраны.
1.3.Для всех производственных и складских помещений ДК должны быть
      определены категория пожарной опасности.
        С наружной стороны дверей объектов ДК должна быть установлена 
      табличка с указанием должности и фамилии лица, ответственного за 
      пожарную безопасность объекта.
1.4.Лица, которым поручено проведение мероприятий с массовым участием
      людей (занятия, музыкальные лектории, викторины, развлекательные 
      программы и т.д.) обязаны перед их началом тщательно осмотреть
      помещение и убедиться в полной готовности его в противопожарном 
      отношении.
1.5.Число посетителей в концертном зале не должно превышать количества,
      установленного нормами проектирования определенным расчетом, исходя 
      из пропускной способности путей эвакуации. При отсутствии в нормах 
      проектирования данных для расчета, следует принимать время обеспечения 
      эвакуации людей из зала – 2 мин. (максимум 80 человек).
1.6.Лестничные клетки, эвакуационные выходы, проходы, коридоры, тамбуры 
      необходимо содержать постоянно свободными и ничем не
      загроможденными.
1.7.Все двери эвакуационных выходов должны открываться по направлению
      выхода из помещения. В период нахождения детей в здании, двери выходов 
      допускается закрывать изнутри только на свободно открывающиеся запоры 
      (задвижки, крючки).
1.8.В целях обеспечения быстрого открывания дверей здания, 
      должно иметься два специальных комплекта ключей, один из которых 
      хранится в определенном месте, известном всему персоналу.
1.9.Ежедневно, после занятий, руководители коллективов должны тщательно осмотреть помещение, устранить все недочеты и снять напряжение в сети.
1.10.В ДК на периоды массового пребывания людей, на случаи отключения 
       электроэнергии, у обслуживающего персонала должны быть электрические
       фонари в количестве не менее одного на каждого работника.
1.11.Ковры, ковровые дорожки и другие покрытия полов в помещениях с
        массовым пребыванием людей, должны надежно крепиться к полу.
1.12.В концертном зале ДК крепление стульев к полу должно
        производиться при обязательном соединении их между собой  
1.13.Пожарные краны внутреннего противопожарного водопровода должны 
        быть укомплектованы рукавами и стволами. Пожарный кран должен быт
        присоединен к крану и стволу. Не реже одного раза в шесть месяцев 
        необходимо производить перемотку льняных рукавов на новую складку.
1.14.Установка газовых плит  и бытовых электронагревательных приборов
        запрещается.
1.15.Запрещается в помещениях ДК:
-	установка штепсельных розеток в запираемых складских помещениях, содержащих горючие материалы или материалы в горючей упаковке;
-	хранение и применение ЛВЖ и ГЖ, взрывчатых веществ, баллонов с газами, товаров в аэрозольной упаковке, целлулоиде и других взрывопожарных веществ и материалов;
-	использовать венткамеры и другие технические помещения для организации мастерских, а также хранения оборудования, мебели и других предметов;
-	снимать, предусмотренные проектом, двери вестибюлей и холлов, тамбуров, коридоров; 
-	возводить какие-либо перегородки на путях эвакуации, а также устраивать в габаритах лестничных клеток разного рода кладовые, хранить под лестницами горючие материалы;
-	забивать наглухо гвоздями двери запасных выходов;
-	проводить огневые работы без разрешения, оформленного в установленном порядке;
-	курить и пользоваться открытым огнем в подвалах, чердаках, местах хранения горючих материалов;
-	убирать помещения с применением бензина, керосина и других легковоспламеняющихся жидкостей
-	отогревать канализационные, водопроводные трубы и трубы центрального отопления паяльными лампами и другими способами с применением открытого огня;
-	проживание обслуживающего персонала, размещение квартир;
-	размещение детей в зданиях, не обеспеченных водой для пожаротушения;
-	оставлять работающие теплопроводящие установки и другие агрегаты без присмотра или поручать наблюдение за ними посторонним лицам;
-	оставлять под напряжением электросети по окончании работ;
-	пользоваться для освещения керосиновыми лампами и неисправленными фонарями.

2.ТРЕБОВАНИЯ ПОЖАРНОЙ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ 
    К ЭЛЕКТРОУСТАНОВКАМ

2.1.Вовсех помещениях ДК, которые по окончании работ закрываются, 
      электроустановки и электроприборы должны быть обесточены (за 
      исключением дежурного и аварийного освещения, пожарной и охранной
      сигнализации).
2.2.При эксплуатации запрещается:
-	пользоваться поврежденными розетками, рубильниками, другими электроустановочными изделиями;
-	обертывать электролампы и светильники бумагой, тканью и другими горючими материалами, а также эксплуатировать их со снятыми колпаками (рассеивателями);
-	пользоваться электронагревательными приборами, за исключением специально отведенных помещений, и только на подставках из негорючих материалов;
-	оставлять без присмотра включенные в сеть электронагревательные приборы, телевизоры, аудио и видеоаппаратуру и т.д.;
-	применять нестандартные (самодельные) электронагревательные приборы, использовать некалиброванные плавные вставки или другие самодельные аппараты защиты от перегрузки и короткого замыкания;
-	прокладывать транзитные электропроводки и кабельные линии через складские помещения.
2.3.Не разрешается эксплуатация электронагревательных приборов, не 
      оборудованных терморегуляторами.
2.4.Световые указатели «ВЫХОД» должны находиться в исправном состоянии.


3.ТРЕБОВАНИЯ ПОЖАРНОЙ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ К ПРОВЕДЕНИЮ 
   МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ С МАССОВЫМ ПРЕБЫВАНИЕМ ЛЮДЕЙ  

3.1.При организации и проведении новогодних праздников и других
      мероприятий с массовым пребыванием людей:
-	допускается использовать только те помещения, которые обеспечены не менее чем двумя эвакуационными выходами, не имеющими на окнах решеток;
-	елка должна устанавливаться на устойчивом основании и с таким расчетом, чтобы ветви не касались стен и потолка;
-	иллюминация должна быть выполнена с соблюдением  Правил эксплуатации установок (ПУЭ). При использовании электрической осветительной сети без понижающего трансформатора на елке могут применяться только гирлянды промышленного изготовления;
-	у гирлянд с последовательным включением  лампочек напряжением до 12 вольт, мощность лампочек не должна  превышать 25 Вт;
-	при обнаружении неисравности  в иллюминации (искрение, мигание лампочек, нагрев проводов и т.п.) она должна быть немедленно обесточена;
-	двери эвакуационных выходов могут запираться лишь на внутренние, легкооткрывающиеся запоры.

3.2.Запрещается:
-	применять свечи и хлопушки, зажигать фейерверки и устраивать другие пожароопасные эффекты; могущие привести к пожару;
-	украшать елку целлулоидными игрушками, а также ватой и марлей, не пропитанными огнезащитными составами;
-	проводить огневые, покрасочные и другие пожароопасные и взрывоопасные работы;
-	полностью гасить свет в помещении во время спектаклей и представлений;
-	допускать заполнение помещений людьми сверх установленной нормы.

3.3.При проведении мероприятий должно быть организовано дежурство 
       ответственных лиц.


4.ПОРЯДОК ДЕЙСТВИЙ ПРИ ПОЖАРЕ

4.1.Работник ДК при обнаружении пожара или признаков горения 
      (задымление, запах гари, повышение температуры и т.п.) обязан:
-	немедленно сообщить об этом по телефону 2-31
-	принять по возможности меры по эвакуации людей, тушению пожара и сохранности материальных ценностей;
-	сообщить о пожаре директору ДК (тел 4-35);

4.2.Директор ДК, прибывший к месту пожара, обязан:
-	продублировать сообщение о пожаре в пожарную охрану, поставить в известность вышестоящее руководство;
-	в случае угрозы жизни людей немедленно организовать их спасение, используя все имеющиеся силы и средства;
-	при необходимости отключить электроэнергию, выполнить мероприятия, способствующие предотвращению развития пожара и задымления помещения;
-	осуществить общее руководство по тушению пожара собственными силами  и средствами до прибытия пожарной охраны;
-	одновременно с тушением пожара организовать эвакуацию и защиту материальных ценностей;
-	организовать встречу пожарной охраны, оказать помощь по выбору кратчайшего пути, для проложения пожарного рукава к аварийному помещению;
-	при необходимости вызвать медицинскую службу –2-92.


5.СОДЕРЖАНИЕ ТЕРРИТОРИИ, ПРИЛЕГАЮЩЕЙ К ЗДАНИЮ ДК

5.1.Территорию следует содержать в чистоте и порядке, не загрязнять легко 
      воспламеняющими и горючими жидкостями, мусором и отходами 
      производства. Сгораемые отходы и мусор следует убирать.
5.2.Территория должна регулярно очищаться от сухой травы и листьев. 
      Скошенная трава и листья должны вывозиться с территории.
5.3.К зданию следует предусмотреть свободный доступ. Проезды и подъезды 
      зданию и водоисточникам, а также подступы к пожарному инвентарю и
      оборудованию должны быть всегда свободными.
5.4.Курение в здание и около него по периметру 15 метров запрещается. На 
      территории здания запрещается применять факелы, спички, свечи, 
      керосиновые лампы, разводить костры.






ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
О проведении эвакуационных мероприятий в чрезвычайных ситуациях природного и техногенного характера и их обеспечение на территории
ДК


1.ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ

1.1.Настоящее положение определяет основные задачи, порядок планирования,  
      организации и проведения эвакуационных мероприятий на территории 
      ДК «Триумф» при возникновении ЧС.
1.2.Эвакуационные мероприятия планируются и готовятся в повседневной
      деятельности и осуществляются при возникновении ЧС.
1.3.Эвакуация посетителей и персонала – комплекс мероприятий по организованному 
      выводу (вывозу) людей из зоны ЧС: в случае пожара, в случае поступления
      информации о готовящемся террористическом акте, в случае ЧС
      техногенного характера.
1.4.Эвакуации материальных и культурных ценностей подлежат:

-	архивные документы
-	ценные бумаги  (библиотечный фонд)
-	музыкальные инструменты 
-	имущество ДК «Триумф»
 1.5.Безопасный район – территория, находящаяся вне пределов зоны вероятной 
       ЧС.
1.6.Эвакуация посетителей и персонала организуется, планируется и осуществляется по производственно-территориальному принципу.

    2.ОСНОВЫ ПЛАНИРОВАНИЯ ЭВАКУАЦИОННЫХ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ

2.1.Проведение эвакуации возлагается на администрацию ДК, руководящий и технический персонал.
2.2.Задачами эвакуационной комиссии являются:
-	учет эвакуируемого населения
-	управление эвакуацией
-	обеспечение транспортом
2.3.Документы, разрабатываемые эвакуационной комиссией:
-	план эвакуации с пояснительной запиской
-	расчет автотранспорта
-	все виды обеспечения безопасности






3.ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ЭВАКУАЦИОННЫХ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ

3.1.При получении достоверного прогноза возникновения ЧС организуются и
      проводятся мероприятия, цель которых заключается в создании 
      благоприятных условий для организованного вывоза и вывода из зоны ЧС 
посетителей и персонала:

-	приведение в готовность эвакуационной комиссии
-	уточнение численности людей, находящихся в ДК, на момент ЧС
-	распределение транспортных средств
-	подготовка маршрутов эвакуации
-	готовность систем оповещения и связи
-	приведение в готовность имеющихся защитных средств
3.2.Временное размещение людей осуществляется по заранее отработанному
      плану или в оперативном порядке.

     4.ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ  ЭВАКУАЦИОННЫХ  МЕРОПРИТИЙ

4.1.Эвакуация детей -                                                    руководители ДК.


4.3.Охрана общественного порядка и обеспечение безопасности дорожного движения -                                                                      

4.4.Медицинское обеспечение -                                     

4.5.Эвакуация материальных ценностей -                 

4.6.Обеспечение связи -                                                

4.7.Эвакуация архивов и ценных бумаг -

----------


## wert266

Девочки, мальчики, сайт просто супер!!! Слава Богу, что я его нашла!!! У меня вот такой вопрос. Дворец культуры Поселка городского типа. Вторая категория. Сколько должно быть любительских объединений и кружков, если учесть, что два кружка имеют звание "народный". Есть на этот счет какие нибудь нормативы.

----------


## триумфатор

*wert266*,
 Я думаю, что в каждом субъекте нормативными документами определны требования к количеству клубных формирований, их наполняемость по отношению к категориям. Поинтересуйтесь у учредителя, у них должно быть разработано Положение об отнесении учреждений культуры к группам по оплате труда, а иначе как бы вам присвоили 2 группу.

----------


## Натник

> Что меня раздражает в нашей работе - так это то, что на каждый чих нужно куча разрешений, положений, подтверждений...kuku


Что поделаешь. Без бумажки ты букашка, с бумажкой - человек...(по-моему так) :Aga:

----------


## Два в одном

Девочки, я-педагог-организатор высшей категории, программа в прошлом году утверждена. аттестационный паспорт, правда, нужно ещё дорабатывать. защищаюсь в этом году на высшую (подтверждаюсь) в марте (по моему или в апреле). Если кому нужна эта "рукопись" (ударение на последнем слове)- ради бога-пишите в личку-вышлю. Так обидно -столько трудов и бумаги зазря потрачено. Никого не хочу обидеть-просто считаю-защиту ерундой- показал открытый урок, мероприятие, ответил на интересующие вопросы комиссии-и, кстати, специалиста сразу видно, а эта писанина просто бесит- так вот-ЕСЛИ КОМУ НАДО- ОТДАМ ВСЁ!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Вы имеете ввиду номенклатуру дел? Я составляла свою  (образец брала  в СОШ + спец.книги)


А есть возможность здесь выложить?
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Натник

> Девочки, я-педагог-организатор высшей категории, программа в прошлом году утверждена. аттестационный паспорт, правда, нужно ещё дорабатывать. защищаюсь в этом году на высшую (подтверждаюсь) в марте (по моему или в апреле). Если кому нужна эта "рукопись" (ударение на последнем слове)- ради бога-пишите в личку-вышлю. Так обидно -столько трудов и бумаги зазря потрачено. Никого не хочу обидеть-просто считаю-защиту ерундой- показал открытый урок, мероприятие, ответил на интересующие вопросы комиссии-и, кстати, специалиста сразу видно, а эта писанина просто бесит- так вот-ЕСЛИ КОМУ НАДО- ОТДАМ ВСЁ!


Пришлите пожалуйста, очень интересно!!!! :Aga:  schulga73@mail.ru

----------


## гунька

Натник, я тоже педагог-организатор высшей категории, и. чтобы защититься на высшую, это был такой геморрой! Два открытых мероприятия, причем в районе и с чужими детьми, программа, тестирование. собеседование...А подтверждала я ее сравнительно легко-просто участвовала в районном конкурсе педагогов"Сердце отдаю детям", заняла первое место (я не хвастаюсь,девочки) и автоматом подтвердила. Но к конкурсу готовилась много, мандраж был ужасный...

----------


## Натник

> Натник, я тоже педагог-организатор высшей категории, и. чтобы защититься на высшую, это был такой геморрой! Два открытых мероприятия, причем в районе и с чужими детьми, программа, тестирование. собеседование...А подтверждала я ее сравнительно легко-просто участвовала в районном конкурсе педагогов"Сердце отдаю детям", заняла первое место (я не хвастаюсь,девочки) и автоматом подтвердила. Но к конкурсу готовилась много, мандраж был ужасный...


Скажие пожалуйста, у вас какое образование педагогическое или культурное (или клубное), я вообще первый раз слышу, чтобы клубники защищались на высшую, учителя - да, знаю, а культура....:eek:или я что-то не поняла?

----------


## гунька

Натник. я 13 лет отработала в школе, 12 лет в детско-юношеском центре педагогом-организатором.А в культуре я всего пятый год...

----------


## dinadinina

> Девочки, я-педагог-организатор высшей категории, программа в прошлом году утверждена. аттестационный паспорт, правда, нужно ещё дорабатывать. защищаюсь в этом году на высшую (подтверждаюсь) в марте (по моему или в апреле). Если кому нужна эта "рукопись" (ударение на последнем слове)- ради бога-пишите в личку-вышлю. Так обидно -столько трудов и бумаги зазря потрачено. Никого не хочу обидеть-просто считаю-защиту ерундой- показал открытый урок, мероприятие, ответил на интересующие вопросы комиссии-и, кстати, специалиста сразу видно, а эта писанина просто бесит- так вот-ЕСЛИ КОМУ НАДО- ОТДАМ ВСЁ!


*Два в одном*,
 Здравствуйте. Я тоже педагог-организатор, тоже "вышка", но если поделитесь своими материалами, с благодарностью приму. Бумаги засыпали по самую макушку.
ddinadinina@yandex.ru

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*Натник*,



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от гунька  
> Натник, я тоже педагог-организатор высшей категории, и. чтобы защититься на высшую, это был такой геморрой! Два открытых мероприятия, причем в районе и с чужими детьми, программа, тестирование. собеседование...А подтверждала я ее сравнительно легко-просто участвовала в районном конкурсе педагогов"Сердце отдаю детям", заняла первое место (я не хвастаюсь,девочки) и автоматом подтвердила. Но к конкурсу готовилась много, мандраж был ужасный...
> 
> Скажие пожалуйста, у вас какое образование педагогическое или культурное (или клубное), я вообще первый раз слышу, чтобы клубники защищались на высшую, учителя - да, знаю, а культура....или я что-то не поняла?


У нас  Мурм.обл. уже несколько лет Институт повышения квалификации работников образования и культуры объдинились в один. Для получения высшей квалификации мы проводили несколько областных мероприятий, плюс выступления на областных и региональных конференциях, плюс участие во всех конкурсах, непременно с призовыми местами, обязательно прохождение курсов, чем больше, тем лучше. Аттестацию проходили заочно, заявление +пакет документов, грамоты, дипломы. Комиссия  в институте рассматривала и выносила вердикт. Сейчас это наверное будет сложнее.

----------


## nastupnikova

Привет всем!!! И с наступающим Новым годом! Недавно нашла этот форум и очень обрадовалась. Очень много нужной и полезной инормации. Можно к вам присоеденится? Я работаю директором районного дома культуры  г Калач Воронежская область совсем недавно с 2008 года. Проблемы почти такие же как и у всех. Сегодня нас закрыли на 8 дней, по пожарной части (в связи с событиями в Перьми). Начальство все грехи спихивает на меня. Вобщем такой же дурдом. Обидно за культуру.

----------


## гунька

nastupnikova, конечно, присоединяйся! Здесь рады всем!(я думаю, девочки со мной согласятся). У нас здесь все по-доброму!Напиши, как тебя зовут.

----------


## Victorya

*nastupnikova*,
 Заходи, располагайся, общайся и найдешь много друзей и коллег! Ну а опытные земляки у тебя здесь есть! Правда, *Рамоновна*? :wink:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Я работаю директором районного дома культуры  г Калач Воронежская область совсем недавно с 2008 года.


Привет, землячка! И коллега! :flower: 
Располагайся, здесь- здОрово!

----------


## dinadinina

Может я что не так делаю, первые шесть страниц форума отображаются нормально, все ссылки на месте, как только перехожу на 7 -требует авторизации, ввожу, результат = 0. Объясните, кто понимает?:frown:
Надежда

----------


## Рамоновна

> Сообщение от Зарница
> 
> 
> 				Ира, а у тебя  есть этот договор? Очень хочеться на него взглянуть. Мне это очень пригодиться.



Нашла ПОЛНЫЙ пакет методических рекомендаций при переходе на 131-й закон отрасли культуры.. Там есть и то, о чем я писала. Прошу прощения за ошибку, правильно наше "двоестулье" называется "ДЕЛЕГИРОВАНИЕ ПОЛНОМОЧИЙ..." О нем там тоже есть. Документ большой, но заслуживает внимания.
Там есть и о журналах учета работы, и положения о клубном формировании, и пр....

http://www.businesspravo.ru/Docum/Do...t__Page_1.html

----------


## Рамоновна

> Может я что не так делаю, первые шесть страниц форума отображаются нормально, все ссылки на месте, как только перехожу на 7 -требует авторизации, ввожу, результат = 0. Объясните, кто понимает?
> Надежда


Не сталкивалась....

http://www.businesspravo.ru/Docum/Do...t__Page_1.html

Дублирую ссылку на большой документ- методические рекомендации при организации перехода на "лыжи" 131 закона.

----------


## Натник

> А есть возможность здесь выложить?
> Заранее спасибо!!!


Сразу оговорюсь, что эту номенклатуру дел составляла сама, посоветовать особо некому было, поэтому если что извиняйте, как могЁм...

                                                                                                                    УТВЕРЖДАЮ:
                                                                                                      Директор Ковринского СДК

                                                                                                      ______________   Шульга Н.Н.
                                                                                                      « 22»   сентября   2009 года



Номенклатура дел Муниципального учреждения культуры Ковринского сельского поселения «Сельский Дом культуры»

Индекс
дела	Наименование дела	Срок хранения
1	2	3
	01.Канцелярия	
01.01	Устав Муниципального учреждения культуры Ковринского сельского поселения «Сельский Дом культуры»
Свидетельство о государственной регистрации
Свидетельство о постановке на налоговый учет	постоянно
01.02	Договор на право оперативного управления нежилым фондом, договор на право пользования земельным участком	Постоянно 
01.03	Приказы, распоряжения Министерства культуры Ростовской области о работе культурно-досуговых учреждений	На период действия
01.04	Решения территориальных органов управления, приказы отдела культуры о работе культурно-досуговых учреждений	На период действия
01.05	Приказы директора учреждения культуры по основной деятельности  и основания к ним. Подлинники	10 лет
01.06	Протоколы общих заседаний (конференций), заседаний Совета учреждения 	Постоянно 
01.07	Коллективный договор	постоянно
01.08	Правила внутреннего распорядка	3 года
01.09	Должностные инструкции	3 года
01.10	Паспорт клубного учреждения	Постоянно
01.11	Технический паспорт учреждения	Постоянно 
01.12	Приемно-сдаточные акты, составленные при смене руководства	Постоянно 
01.13	Журналы регистрации входящей и исходящей корреспонденции	3 года
01.14	Номенклатура дел МУК 	До замены
01.15	Инвентарные описи основных средств, сличительные ведомости и другие материалы по инвентаризации, переписка по организационно-хозяйственным вопросам	3 года
	02. Учебно-творческая работа	
02.01	Программа развития культуры Ковринского сельского поселения 	постоянно
02.02	Годовой план работы (календарно-тематический график)	3 года
02.03	Учебно-творческие планы 	3 года
02.04	Программы клубных формирований	3 года
02.05	Расписание занятий	1 год
02.06	Протоколы заседаний совета Дома культуры и документы к ним	5 лет
02.07	Статистические отчеты о работе Дома культуры (форма 7-нк)	5 лет
02.08	Журнал учета работы Дома культуры	Постоянно
02.09	Журнал учета клубного формирования	5 лет
	03. Кадры	
03.01	Приказы директора Дома культуры о личном составе работников (прием, увольнение, командировки, отпуск) и документы к ним	75 лет
03.02	Личные дела творческих и других работников Дома культуры	75 лет
03.03	Личные карточки рабочих и служащих	75 лет
03.04	Книга учета личного состава творческих работников Дома культуры	75 лет
03.05	Трудовые книжки	До востребования или 50 лет после ухода с работы
03.06	Книга учета трудовых книжек и вкладышей к ним	Постоянно
03.07	Документы по аттестации творческих работников Дома культуры (планы, протоколы, характеристики)	75 лет
03.08	Трудовые договора (контракты)	75 лет
	04. Бухгалтерия	
04.01	Лицевые счета по начислению зарплаты	75 лет
04.02	Хозяйственные договоры	5 лет
04.03	Главная книга	5 лет
04.04	Кассовая книга и оборотные ведомости	5 лет
04.05	Документы финансово-бухгалтерской отчетности	5 лет
04.06	Акты документальных ревизий финансово-хозяйственной деятельности учреждения	5 лет
04.07	Отчеты по финансированию	Постоянно
04.08	Документы о переоценке основных средств	Постоянно
04.09	Листки нетрудоспособности	3 года
04.05	Документы об оплате листков нетрудоспособности	5 лет
04.06	Исполнительные листы	До срока надобности
04.07	Документы о выплате пособий на детей	До срока надобности
04.08	Договоры о материальной ответственности	5 лет
04.09	Доверенности на получение денежных сумм и товарно-материальных ценностей (в т.ч. аннулированные доверенности)	3 года
04.10	Справки, предоставляемые в бухгалтерию на оплату учебных отпусков, получение льгот по налогам и др.	До срока надобности
04.11	Тарификационные списки творческих работников Дома культуры	25 лет
04.12	Табели рабочего времени	1 год
	05. Хозяйственная часть	
05.01	Инвентарные описи, сличительные ведомости учета имущества Дома культуры	3 года
05.02	Книга учета хозяйственного имущества и материалов	 3 года
05.03	Акты приема, сдачи и списания имущества, материалов	3 года
05.04	Технические паспорта на приборы и оборудование	10 лет

Таблица немного сдвинулась, но если кому надо - пишите, вышлю :Aga:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Натник*,
 Что такое 04.11 Тарификационные списки творческих работников Дома культуры и 
03.04 Книга учета личного состава творческих работников Дома культуры  - я с этим не сталкивалась.
И ещё - 02.03 Учебно-творческие планы 3 года - мы слова обучение и образование вообще не используем, потле проверки налоговой в прошлом году, есть учёба - где лицензия:wink: 
02.04 Программы клубных формирований  - а как они у вас выглядят

----------


## Рамоновна

> В данный момент я сам сейчас над этим вопросом колдую!


Надеюсь, результаты колдовства мы увидим? Оч-ч-чень интересно!

----------


## Натник

*ivanYr*,номенклатура дел - это не стандарт качества, это официальный документ, скажем так список всех основных документов. сроки их хранения под индексами. Особую значимость его я не наблюдаю (ДК маленький, людей не очень много работает). Сказали сделать -я сделала. После нового года туда добавятся стандарт качества, административный регламент, муниципальный заказ и еще что-то, не помню. Над этими документами буду работать после праздников, не до них сейчас, да и бюджет еще не утвержден.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*ivanYr*,
 Извините, но что-то не поняла я Вашего сообщения. Это что, если я выставлю сюда расписание занятий Вы напишете что у меня дана неправильная методика расчёта зарплаты?  Я очень благодарна Натник, у меня не доходили руки до составления номенклатуры, хотя надо было заняться давно, я она дала мене основу для работы. Давайте прежде, чем критиковать подумаем - а надо ли это и насколько я вправе оценивать работу другого человека, специалиста с опытом работы.

----------


## dinadinina

Кому надо
примерная номенклатура в УДОД
http://narod.ru/disk/16216114000/%D0...D0%94.rtf.html
перечень типовых документов, на основании которого можно создать свою номенклатуру, документ большой
http://narod.ru/disk/16216146000/%D0...D0%92.rar.html
некоторые документы по культуре
http://narod.ru/disk/16215998000/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## RDKYubileiniy

Здравствуйте девчонки!!!! С новым годом!!! :smile: Спасибо за приём в вашу компанию. Я зарегистрирована как nastupnikova и RDKYubileiniy.  Зовут меня Наталья, мне 37 лет и работаю, как уже говорила директором РДК "Юбилейный" г Калач. Пишу с рабочего компьютера наш адрес RDKYubileiniy@yandex.ru  Мне у вас очень понравилось, будем меняться информацией и огромное спасибо за журнал БиНО.

----------


## гунька

Заходи, Наташа! Мы рады принять тебя в нашу дружную и творческую компанию!
У нас здесь здОрово!

----------


## Танюсик

Здравствуйте,дорогие коллеги! С рождеством всех! Всем желаю творческих успехов и большой зарплаты!Форум просто уникальный, а люди в нем самые добрые и понимающие.Работаю зав. отделом по работе с детьми и молодежью в детском центре досуга, в бывшем кинотеатре.Работаю совсем недавно  и поняла, что бумажной волокиты непочатый край.Отчеты, планы, пресс - релизы и т. д. А сейчас так вообще работаем над ПРОГРАММОЙ РАЗВИТИЯ МУК "ДЦД" Даже обучили на курсах повышения квалификации 5 часов по этой теме. А я как та собака, вроде все понимаю, а сказать не могу, а написать тем более..Может быть кто уже  сталкивался с такими программами? .Поделитесь пожалуйста..Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Натник

Дорогие коллеги! Помогите пожалуйста, может кто-то делал муниципальное задани е или заказ, поделитесь. У меня есть образец (областное постановление), а там все в куче и образование и медицина, а из культуры за образец дается театры и колледжи.В общем, не могу понять как правильно его делать, а скоро спросят... :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Может где-то на форуме есть, а я его не видела, то подскажите.

----------


## Рамоновна

> аю совсем недавно  и поняла, что бумажной волокиты непочатый край.Отчеты, планы, пресс - релизы и т. д. А сейчас так вообще работаем над ПРОГРАММОЙ РАЗВИТИЯ МУК "ДЦД" Даже обучили на курсах повышения квалификации 5 часов по этой теме. А я как та собака, вроде все понимаю, а сказать не могу, а написать тем более..Может быть кто уже  сталкивался с такими программами? .Поделитесь пожалуйста..Заранее благодарю.



По-моему, вот это подлежит переделке "под себя"


Муниципальное образовательное учреждение дополнительного образования детей 
«Центр информационных технологий»

ПРОГРАММА РАЗВИТИЯ 
МОУДОД «Центр информационных технологий» 
(МОУДОД ЦИТ)
на 2004 – 2007 годы

Город Сосновый Бор Ленинградской области
2004

Информационная справка о Центре

I.	Качественная характеристика.
МОУДОД «Центр информационных технологий» открыт 31 декабря 2002 года в рамках Целевой программы «Информатизация образования Ленинградской области на 2002-2006 год».
Основным предметом деятельности МОУДОД «Центр информационных технологий» согласно Уставу является:
•	реализация дополнительных образовательных программ для детей различных направленностей;
•	реализация программ дополнительного профессионального образования по переподготовке и повышению квалификации в области новых информационных и телекоммуникационных технологий педагогических работников и других категорий граждан;
•	сервисное обслуживание средств информатизации образовательных учреждений;
•	оказание услуг передачи данных и телематических услуг.
Паспорт учреждения
Наименование учреждения	Муниципальное образовательное учреждение дополнительного образования детей «Центр информационных технологий» (МОУДОД ЦИТ)
Учредитель
	Муниципальное образование «Город Сосновый Бор» Ленинградской области
Руководитель	Директор – Паньгина Нина Николаевна
Юридический адрес
	188540, Ленинградская область, г. Сосновый Бор, ул. Ленинградская, д. 64
Дата открытия 
	31 декабря 2002 г.
Основание: Постановление мэра от 20.12.2002 г. 
№ 962 
Дата государственной
регистрации
	Свидетельство о внесении записи в Единый государственный реестр юридических лиц   от 13 августа 2003 года за гос. рег. номером 2034701762071. Серия 47, № 000800012.
Правомочность
	Право открывать расчетный и другие счета в банковских учреждениях, иметь штамп и круглую печать с изображением Государственного герба Российской Федерации и др., определенное Уставом
Нормативная база	Устав, Правила внутреннего трудового распорядка, положение о Педагогическом Совете, положение о Методическом Совете, Положение о материальном стимулировании работников учреждения, Положение о предоставлении платных образовательных услуг, Положение о распределении внебюджетных средств, инструкции по охране труда.
Материально-техническое обеспечение	Изолированное помещение в здании МОУ «Лицей №8» общей площадью 340,5 кв.м
Компьютерные классы				2
Рекреация (конференц-зал) 			1
Компьютеры						26
Ноутбук						1
Проектор						1
Множительная техника				1
Кадровое обеспечение	Всего сотрудников					15,5
из них:
административный персонал			4
педагогический персонал				4
технический персонал				5,5
обслуживающий персонал				2

В 2003-2004 учебном году в Центре прошли обучение 440 учащихся в две смены. Было скомплектовано 42 учебные группы. 
Центр работает в режиме шестидневки в две смены. Продолжительность одного занятия 45 мин.	
II.	Характеристика педагогического коллектива.
Всего педагогов в Центре – 12:
а) по уровню образования:
Категория специалистов	Высшее педагогическое	Незаконченное
высшее педагогическое	Среднее специальное
Педагоги дополнительного образования, учителя	8	-	-
Методисты
	4	-	-

б) по стажу работы:
1-3 года	4-10 лет	11-20 лет	21-30лет
1	2	4	5

в) по квалификационным категориям:
Работники высшей квалификационной категории	С первой квалификационной
категорией	Со второй квалификационной
Категорией
9
	2	1

г) Обеспеченность кадров и возможность вакансий: кадрами обеспечены, вакансий нет.
В Центре работает Методический совет, который координирует работу педагогов по курсам следующих направленностей: 
•	Научно-техническая
•	Культурологическая
•	Художественно-эстетическая
•	Естественнонаучная
•	Социально-педагогическая
III.	Особенности управления Центром.
Административное управление осуществляет директор и заместители директора.
Основной функцией директора является координация усилий всех участников образовательного процесса через педагогический и методический совет.
Заместители директора реализуют, прежде всего, оперативное управление образовательным процессом и осуществляют информационно-аналитическую, планово-прогностическую, организационно-исполнительную, контрольно-регулировочную и оценочно-результативную функцию (см. схему 1).

Организационная структура управления МОУДОД ЦИТ


Схема 1


IV.	Социальная среда Центра.
Деятельность Центра осуществляется с учетом запросов населения города в дополнительных образовательных услугах. 
В социальном заказе на первый план ставят развитие способностей и интереса детей в различных образовательных областях, практические навыки при использовании новых информационных технологий (ИТ), занятость детей после школы, обеспечение подготовки для поступления в вузы.
Среди взрослого контингента растут запросы в получении дополнительного образования с целью использования полученных навыков при трудоустройстве и карьерном росте. 
Таким образом, исходя из вышесказанного, есть основания признавать лидирующую роль Центра информационных технологий при организации образовательного процесса с использованием передовых ИТ, при создании открытой социально-педагогической системы, аккумулирующей в себе весь передовой опыт обучения, воспитания, творческого развития, социального самоопределения и адаптации личности, гибко и чутко реагирующей на все социальные изменения в обществе, в организации свободного времени детей и подростков, их культурного досуга и отдыха. 
V.	Документы, лежащие в основе разработки программы развития.
•	Закон РФ «Об образовании».
•	Региональная Целевая программа «Развитие системы образования Ленинградской области на 2001-2005 гг.».
•	Региональная Целевая программа «Информатизация образования Ленинградской области на 2002-2006 гг.».
•	Программа развития системы образования г. Сосновый Бор на 2002–2006 гг.
Программа не является догмой, она открыта для внесения корректив по ходу реализации, предусматривает постоянный анализ выполнения разделов программы с учетом новых реальностей образовательного процесса.

Концепция развития Центра
I.	Образовательная миссия Центра информационных технологий. 
Дополнительное образование детей – это актуализация индивидуальных потребностей личности ребенка, которые не обеспечиваются в достаточной мере в рамках основных образовательных программ, а компенсируются в виде интеллектуальных, досуговых, информационных, развивающих услуг (индивидуально-личностных, творческих, профессиональных и др.). Вместе с тем новые социокультурные потребности общества требуют незамедлительного решения проблемы повышения качества дополнительного образования детей. Инновационные процессы в системе дополнительного образования детей напрямую связаны с включением в практику учреждений дополнительного образования детей новых информационных технологий. И в этой связи Центр информационных технологий должен по праву занять свое место в авангарде современного образования. 
Реализация образовательной программы для детей 
С самого начала своей деятельности коллектив МОУДОД ЦИТ решил создать центр дополнительного образования как открытую социально-педагогическую систему, аккумулирующую в себе весь передовой опыт обучения, воспитания, творческого развития, социального самоопределения и адаптации личности. 
Для многих детей образование, получаемое здесь, должно было стать естественным процессом профессионального определения. Именно в Центре легко реализуются на практике идеи свободного образования, образования по выбору, предоставляются детям и их семьям услуги такого типа, при котором образовательный путь каждого ребенка гармонизируется с детской природой, интересами, потребностями и способностями каждого из них индивидуально. Педагогический коллектив МОУДОД ЦИТ планировал образовательный процесс вне рамок образовательных стандартов и дополнял в сфере свободного времени основное, т.е. образование стандартизированное (общее + дополнительное). "Рождение" личности ребенка здесь связано с превращением подростка из сравнительно пассивного элемента в активного и созидательного субъекта взаимоотношений с окружающей действительностью. 
 Модель реализации  образовательной программы должна строиться на основе тесного взаимодействия ЦИТ с общеобразовательной школой, ВУЗами, другими организациями. Органичное сочетание основного образования с многопрофильным дополнительным создает реальную основу для формирования совершенно нового типа образовательного пространства — гуманистической социально-педагогической среды, способствующей разностороннему личностному развитию каждого ребенка, поиску путей его самоопределения, возникновению благоприятного социально-психологического климата.
Для реализации образовательной программы для детей Центром информационных технологий были разработаны образовательные программы по пяти направленностям.
Научно-техническая направленность (включая ИТ). Школьникам различных возрастных групп всех общеобразовательных учреждений города Сосновый Бор были предложены кроме традиционных курсов («Пользователь ПК в среде Windows», «Основы работы в Интернет» и «Пакет MS Office»)  учебные курсы по программированию (на языках QBASIC и PASCAL, VISUAL BASIC, DELPHI и VISUAL C++). Для учащихся 5 и 6 классов очень полезной оказалась «Математика на компьютерах» – курс, содержащий полную компьютерную поддержку всех тем школьной математики. Для ребят 7-9 классов была предложена работа с пакетом GEOMETRY SKETCHPAD (“Живая геометрия”) – данный программный продукт был предоставлен Центру редакцией журнала «Компьютерные инструменты в образовании» наряду с тремя школами Санкт-Петербурга в рамках Российско-американского проекта по реализации совместной учебной программы. Заранее подготовить себя к учебе на первом курсе технического вуза должны были помочь занятия по углубленному курсу информатики и математики («Численные методы»), где опытные преподаватели учат оперировать матрицами и определителями, решать трансцендентные уравнения, системы линейных уравнений с большим числом неизвестных, дают представление о разных видах интерполяции. 
Естественнонаучная направленность. Использование ИТ при изучении разных предметов открыли много новых возможностей для учащихся с точки зрения восприятия материала (например, «Лабораторные работы по физике», «Виртуальный планетарий», «Химия в тестах» и т.п.).
Художественно-эстетическая направленность. Желающим были предложены следующие курсы:
•	Основы компьютерной графики (PAINTER, PHOTOSHOP, COREL DRAW).
•	Основы WEB-дизайна (HTML, VBSCRIPT, JAVASCRIPT).
Культурологическая направленность. Были организованы лекционные занятия для младших школьников города по материалам фонда Виртуального филиала Русского музея, где заинтересованные ребята могли слушать лекции об искусстве и о художниках, сопровождаемые мультимедийными презентациями, видеофильмами и выходом в Интернет на сайты Русского музея, Эрмитажа и т.д. 
По договору о сотрудничестве города Сосновый Бор с Государственным Русским музеем Центр информационных технологий является Виртуальным филиалом Государственного Русского музея, задачами которого являются:
•	включение мультимедийных программ и Интернет-технологий в учебно-воспитательный процесс по дисциплинам гуманитарного и художественно-эстетического циклов в российских образовательных учреждениях;
•	активная работа с данными о шедеврах и постоянных экспозициях Русского музея, представленных на различных носителях;
•	информирование о новых выставках и важнейших событиях в научной и просветительской работе музея;
•	поддержка культурно-образовательных программ, социокультурных проектов музея и проведение акций, связанных с их осуществлением.
Социально-педагогическая направленность. Для школьников были открыты следующие учебные курсы:
•	Подготовка к экзаменам в вузы – ИНЖЭКОН, ФИНЭК, ВШЭ, технические факультеты СПбГЭТУ «ЛЭТИ»;
•	Учебная фирма с организацией работы электронного офиса;
•	Компьютерное делопроизводство.
Не остались без внимания ребята, одаренные в различных предметных областях. Со всех школ города такие учащиеся были отобраны на конкурсной основе и начали подготовку к предстоящим олимпиадам: городской, областной и Всероссийской. Результаты не заставили долго ждать: из 6 призеров городской олимпиады по информатике, прошедшей в ноябре 2003 года, 5 человек занимались в Центре информационных технологий. Областная олимпиада по информатике, состоявшаяся на базе Ленинградского областного института развития образования (ЛОИРО) в январе 2004 года выявила двух бесспорных победителей – ими стали учащиеся МОУДОД ЦИТ г. Сосновый Бор. В Центре ребята-программисты смогли готовиться к различным конкурсам и конференциям. В апреле 2003 года на базе Центра информационных технологий состоялась первая Городская научно-практическая конференция (НПК) по информатике «Мы и компьютер». В ней приняли участие ребята из пяти  школ города и Центра развития творчества (ЦРТ). По результатам представленных работ они были награждены дипломами, грамотами и призами. Юные программисты (лучшие по Сосновому Бору) приняли участие в Международной НПК «Школьная информатика и проблемы устойчивого развития» в Санкт-Петербурге, причем все завоевали самые высокие награды (10 дипломов I степени и 4 диплома II степени).
В апреле 2003 года наряду с 60 школьниками Санкт-Петербурга 15 учащихся из разных школ Соснового Бора приняли участие в Интернет-олимпиаде, проводимой Русским музеем к 300-летию Санкт-Петербурга и 1250-летию Старой Ладоги. Первый тур проходил на базе Центра информационных технологий. Две трети сосновоборцев вышли в финал, который состоялся в Интернет-классах Михайловского и Мраморного дворцов Русского музея в Санкт-Петербурге. Все участники региональных туров получили соответствующие сертификаты, а победители олимпиады были награждены дипломами и ценными подарками. Среди 9 победителей – трое учащихся из Соснового Бора.
И еще один интереснейший проект – на базе МОУДОД ЦИТ команда шахматистов из ДЮСШ участвовала в Открытом первенстве России по шахматам среди образовательных учреждений через Интернет. Команда сосновоборцев вышла в финал и уже в очной борьбе (по приглашению Гарри Каспарова финал состоялся в Подмосковье) завоевала 3 место.
Такая совместная работа с различными учреждениями образования способствует развитию личности учащегося, обновлению содержания образования, а также способствует социализационно-воспитательным эффектам.
Центр информационных технологий занимает особое место в социокультурной сфере города Сосновый Бор, который в сравнении с другими городами Ленинградской области отличается преобладанием учреждений интеллектуальной направленности в инфраструктуре отраслей хозяйства (такие научно-исследовательские институты как НИТИ, НИИКИ ОЭП и ВНИПИЭТ, Ленинградская АЭС). Уровень образования населения города высок, и это обстоятельство находит свое отражение в том, что значительная часть населения города связывает будущее своих детей с получением высшего образования, с интеллектуальным трудом (по данным социально-психологического мониторинга молодежной среды, проведенного в нашем городе в январе 2002 года, желают продолжить образование в ВУЗах 65% опрошенных). Таким образом, Центр изначально ставил своей задачей работать в тесном контакте с наукой, поддерживать способных и мотивированных на получение углубленных знаний школьников, оказывать методическую и практическую помощь образовательным учреждениям города, особенно в области новых информационных технологий.
Вышеизложенное позволило определиться с миссией Центра информационных технологий в отношении детей – 
Создание интеллектуально-развивающей и социально-поддерживающей среды, активно содействующей формированию личности ученика, ориентированного на реализацию своего целевого выбора в области знания, в уровне освоения, в  ценностных ориентациях через приобретение собственного опыта интеллектуальной и культурной деятельности в сфере ИТ.

----------


## Рамоновна

Реализация образовательной программы повышения квалификации педагогических работников 
 Для реализации образовательной программы по переподготовке и повышению квалификации в области новых информационных и телекоммуникационных технологий педагогических работников Центром информационных технологий были разработаны образовательные программы по двум направленностям.
1.	«Основы пользования ПК в среде WINDOWS» (36 часов). Программа рассчитана на слушателей, не имеющих никакой подготовки. Для более успешного обучения необходимо, чтобы у слушателя курсов возникла профессиональная необходимость использования компьютерных технологий для работы с документацией.
2.	Продолжающий курс – «Использование ИКТ в учебном процессе» (72 часа). Предполагает, что слушатели имеют основные навыки работы на компьютере, и есть необходимость для расширения набора приложений, с которыми может работать выпускник курсов. После окончания продолжающего курса слушатели получают соответствующий документ о повышении квалификации (выдается Центром по договору с ЛОИРО). Теперь в учебном процессе выпускники могут оформлять на компьютере раздаточные материалы, тесты, готовить отчеты, содержащие диаграммы, презентации и т. п. Кроме того, они могут самостоятельно знакомиться с содержимым учебных CD и DVD дисков.
В 2003-2004 учебном году в МОУДОД ЦИТ было обучено 89 педагогов, из них 10 человек получили удостоверения.
В настоящее время не у всех педагогов есть устойчивая мотивация необходимости осваивания компьютерных технологий, так как далеко не все представляют, как можно использовать компьютер в учебном процессе (не только в качестве «пишущей машинки»).
3.	 Программа INTEL «Обучение для будущего» (40 часов) пришлась как нельзя кстати. Слушатели курсов по этой программе знакомятся с проектно-исследовательской методикой обучения независимо от предмета и подготовленности. После прохождения подобного курса возникает понимание, что могут дать информационные технологии рядовому учителю, как можно построить урок с использованием компьютерной техники, как и где можно найти интересующую информацию, в каком виде и в каких случаях ее можно использовать. Возникает устойчивая потребность использовать ИТ в своей работе.
Изучение потребностей педагогического сообщества в совершенствовании и обновлении образовательной деятельности позволили определить реальный социальный заказ Центру информационных технологий: 
•	заказ на образовательную деятельность, связанную с повышением квалификации и переподготовкой педагогических кадров в сфере ИТ;
•	заказ на научно-методическое обеспечение образовательного процесса с использованием ИКТ в городе Сосновый Бор;
•	заказ на оказание помощи в проведении мероприятий с использованием новых ИТ.
Вышеизложенное определило миссию Центра информационных технологий в отношении педагогов – 
Обеспечение своевременного и качественного повышения квалификации  руководящих и педагогических кадров в условиях внедрения в образовательный процесс ИТ, обеспечение условий для творческой самореализации и профессионального роста сотрудников системы образования.

Миссия МОУДОД ЦИТ по отношению к городу Сосновый Бор: быть ведущей организацией,  обеспечивающей 
	внедрение в образовательный процесс ИКТ, 
	удовлетворение запросов населения на получение качественных и своевременных услуг в сфере ИТ.

II.	Цели и задачи Центра информационных технологий. 
Глобальная информатизация общества будет одной из доминирующих тенденций цивилизации XXI века. Благодаря стремительному развитию средств информационных и коммуникационных технологий возникает новая, информационная среда обитания и жизнедеятельности, формируется постиндустриальное, информационное общество. 
Именно поэтому перед системой образования встает сегодня новая проблема - подготовить подрастающее поколение к самостоятельному принятию решений и ответственному действию, к жизни и профессиональной деятельности в высокоразвитой информационной среде, эффективному использованию ее возможностей и защите от негативных воздействий. Обучение в школе должно обеспечить формирование у людей новых компетенций, знаний и умений, способов деятельности, которые им потребуются в новой информационной среде обитания, в том числе и для получения образования в условиях широкого использования современных информационных технологий обучения, а также нового целостного миропонимания и информационного мировоззрения.
Информационная компетентность - это один из основных приоритетов в целях современного общего образования. Обогащение дополнительного образования детей новыми информационными технологиями сегодня выступает как стратегическое направление развития системы дополнительного образования детей.
Изменив точку зрения на образовательную деятельность в свете информатизации, можно представить несколько иные схемы реализации образовательных программ для детей и педагогов, перерастающие в различные виды деятельности.
 схема 2
Направленности  образовательной  программы  для  детей


Научно-техническая		Естественно-научная		Культурологическая		Художественно-эстетическая		Социально-педагогическая



Виды деятельности
Профориентация и поддержка профильного обучения		Проектно-исследователь-ская деятельность		Одаренные 
дети		Дистанционное обучение		Сотрудничество с организациями и учреждениями
-	 профильные курсы
-	 элективные курсы
-	 подготовитель-ные курсы
-	 подготовка к ЕГЭ
-	 региональные олимпиады
		-	 познавательная 
-	 творческая
-	 исследователь-ская
-	 игровая		-	 олимпиады городского, областного и всероссийского уровня
-	 выставки 
-	 конкурсы
-	 научно-практические конференции		-	 учебные курсы
-	 информаци-онные ресурсы 
-	 конкурсы
-	 олимпиады		-	 ОУ
-	 УДОД
-	 МДОУ
-	 ВУЗы
схема 3

Направленности  образовательной  программы  для  педагогов


Начальный Пользователь ПК		Продолжающий Использование ИКТ		INTEL. Обучение для будущего







Виды деятельности
Образовательная		Научно-методическая		Координации-онная		Эксперимен-тальная		Информационно-аналитическая
-	 курсы повышения квалификации (КПК) для педагогов-предметников в сфере ИТ
-	 КПК для учителей информатики
-	 КПК для учителей начальной школы 
-	 курсы переподготовки для администрати-вных работников
-	 организация и поддержка курсов дистанционного обучения
		-	 разработка методических пособий и рекомендаций с использованием новых ИТ
-	 внедрение и использование новых программных продуктов и  компьютерных методик (медиатека) 
-	создание творческих групп и распространение сценариев уроков
-	проведение НПК и семинаров, ГМО, лекций, практикумов и индивидуальных консультаций для работников системы образования		-	 координация работы ОУ по организации учебной, досуговой деятельности детей и молодежи в сфере ИТ
-	 осуществление мониторинга результатив-ности деятельности ОУ города		-	 апробация ИУМК нового поколения
-	 апробация программных продуктов и мультимедиа технологий
-	 внедрение средств телекоммуникаций и ИТ в ОУ города
-	 автоматиза-ция управлен-ческой деятельности
		-	 создание баз данных (БД) учебной, педагогической и другой информации
-	 создание банка педагогических идей учителей-новаторов города и области, банка программно-методических средств обучения
-	 подготовка и проведение городских педагогических советов в реальном времени
-	 изучение и обобщение опыта инновационной работы других центров

Информатизация образования в своем концептуальном видении опирается на три важнейшие компоненты:
-	информатизация образовательной деятельности; 
-	системная интеграция информационных ресурсов образования, науки и культуры; 
-	развитие сети телекоммуникаций в системе образования.
Исходя из всего вышесказанного, Центр информационных технологий ставит перед собой следующие цели:
•	Развитие системы образования г. Сосновый Бор посредством внедрения новых информационных технологий
•	Подготовка высококвалифицированных специалистов в различных областях образовательной деятельности с использованием современных информационных, компьютерных и Интернет–технологий
•	Формирование городского информационного образовательного пространства
•	Формирование современной информационной культуры участников образовательного процесса
Задачи:
•	создание гибкой и эффективной системы внутриорганизационного управления;
•	создание механизмов обновления и развития деятельности МОУДОД ЦИТ на основе изучения потребностей заказчиков и анализа меняющейся внешней среды;
•	использование в деятельности ЦИТ передовых достижений педагогической науки, внедрение прогрессивных методов, форм и средств обучения на основе новых ИТ; 
•	введение и развитие специальных образовательных программ, ориентированных прямо на новые ИТ;
•	внедрение в образовательный процесс форм и методов дистанционного образования:
•	развитие взаимодействия учебных программ на основе межпредметных связей;
•	изучение, обобщение, распространение позитивного и инновационного педагогического опыта посредством создания банков данных;
•	качественное обновление работы с муниципальными методическими службами;
•	создание сети творческих, экспериментальных площадок для апробации научно-методических разработок в сфере ИТ, обеспечение их эффективной деятельности; 
•	введение в практику научно-методических конференций, семинаров  по актуальным вопросам образовательной деятельности с участием представителей городских и региональных ОУ, органов управления;
•	совершенствование системы сетевой курсовой подготовки в области использования ИКТ, разработка и внедрение инновационных программ, работа по заявкам ОУ;
•	разработка инструментария для информационно–аналитического обеспечения управленческой деятельности;
•	организация педагогического мониторинга результатов деятельности образовательных учреждений и педагогов;
•	организация сотрудничества с ОУ (в частности РЦИТ) Ленинградской области, с вузами Санкт-Петербурга, с ОУ России.


III.	Реализация программы развития Центра информационных технологий. 
Сложившаяся система работы МОУДОД ЦИТ позволяет перейти к выполнению поставленных задач для реализации программы развития учреждения. В этой связи вырисовываются следующие поэтапные основные направления деятельности Центра.

Основные направления работы 
МОУДОД «Центр информационных технологий»
на период 2003 – 2007 гг.

2003/04	2004/05	2005/06	2006/07
Развитие направлений деятельности и разработка образовательных
программ курсов для детей различной направленности.	Создание структуры 
взаимодействия ЦИТ с образовательными учреждениями 
г. Сосновый Бор,
Ленинградской области и г. Санкт- Петербурга.	Построение городской информационной образовательной сети (ГИОС) как сегмента Ленинградской областной корпоративной образовательной сети (ЛОКОС).	Развитие городской 
информационной образовательной сети (ГИОС) и подключение к 
Ленинградской областной корпоративной образовательной сети (ЛОКОС).

Этапы реализации
I.Этап – 2003-2004г
Цель:
Развитие направлений деятельности и разработка образовательных программ для детей различной направленности.
Задачи:
1.	Определение социального заказа на образовательные услуги в сфере дополнительного образования.
2.	Разработка и апробация образовательных программ по курсам различных направленностей.
3.	Знакомство и изучение опыта широкого внедрения информационных технологий в учебный процесс.

II. Этап – 2004-2005г
Цель:
Создание структуры взаимодействия Центра с образовательными учреждениями г. Сосновый Бор, Ленинградской области и г. Санкт- Петербург
 Задачи:
1.	Реализация дополнительных образовательных программ для детей различных направленностей.
2.	Реализация образовательных услуг по переподготовке и повышению квалификации педагогов и других групп населения.
3.	Сервисное обслуживание школ города.
III. Этап – 2005-2006 г 
Цель:
Построение городской информационной образовательной сети (ГИОС) как сегмента Ленинградской областной корпоративной образовательной сети (ЛОКОС). Центральный узел ГИОС – МОУДОД «Центр информационных технологий».
Задачи:
1.	Использование новых информационных технологий в образовательном процессе.
2.	Внедрение новых форм обучения и оценки знаний, административного управления, подготовки и привлечения квалифицированных специалистов в системе образования.
3.	Создание открытой образовательной среды, широкой информированности деятельности и достижений структурных формирований различных дошкольных и школьных учреждений.
4.	Обеспечение образовательных услуг, предоставления технической базы и обслуживания различных категорий участников образовательного процесса.

IV. Этап – 2006-2007 г 
Цель:
Развитие городской информационной образовательной сети (ГИОС) и подключение к Ленинградской областной корпоративной образовательной сети (ЛОКОС).
Задачи:
1.	Разработка и внедрение системы дистанционного обучения на примере проведения семинаров и педагогических советов в режиме реального времени.
2.	Изучение и обобщение опыта инновационной работы других центров информационных технологий.
3.	Создание банка педагогических идей учителей-новаторов города и области, банка программно-методических средств обучения.
4.	Обеспечение образовательных услуг различным категориям участников образовательного процесса, как в очной, так и в дистанционной форме обучения.






Приложение
МОУДОД ЦИТ как открытая социально-педагогическая  система

Источники социального заказа МОУДОД ЦИТ	Министерство образования 	Информационное пространство г. Сосновый Бор (ГИОС)	Взаимодействие	Информационное пространство Ленобласти (ЛОКОС)
	Муниципальное управление образования 		Концепция развития МОУДОД ЦИТ	
	Общеобразовательные учреждения (школы)		Миссия 	Актуальные ценности 	Цели и задачи 	Принципы 	Предполагаемый результат	
	Общественные организации 		Субъекты и объекты системы	
	Учреждения дополнительного образования 		Педагогический персонал	Вспомогательный персонал 	Обучающиеся 	Организационные структуры 	
	Детские дошкольные учреждения 		Администрация и Методический совет	
	ВУЗы 


	Родители 		Система управления МОУДОД ЦИТ	Система ресурсного обеспечения	
	Учащиеся 				
	Учителя 				
	Руководители образовательных учреждений 		Образовательный процесс	
	Педагоги и методисты дополнительного образования 		Система обучения детей и повышения квалификации педагогов	Система инновационной, экспериментальной, научно-методической деятельности  	
	Методисты и воспитатели детских садов  		Система взаимодействия 

	Управление по делам молодежи 		УО, ОУ, МДОУ, УДОД	ЛОИРО, РЦИТ, вузы СПб	
	Управление культуры 		Информационная культура. Стиль жизнедеятельности


К сожалению, таблицы и схемы не скопировались как надо. Но, думаю, разберетесь.

----------


## Танюсик

*Рамоновна
*Огромное спасибо за помощь.В инете я тоже кое какую информацию по этому вопросу находила, а вот такого я не встречала.Сажусь писать ..:smile:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Натник*,
 Мы делали в прошлом году муниципальное задание и отчитывались поквартально.
Делали таблицы с показателями на каждый квартал:
1 - количество посетителей ДК
2 -выполнение финансового плана (с нарастающей)
3 - таблица из 2- строк - количество мероприятий и количество кружков и коллективов.
кроме этого задания с нас ежеквартально спрашивали ещё отчёт, в котором кроме этих цифр ещё было участие в городских, областных мероприятиях и участия в конкурсах.

----------


## Натник

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 А можно ваше задание, да на мой ящик, а то я, как тот хохол - нэ вразумею, пока нэ побачу...:eek: :Aga:  :Vah:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Натник*,
 Я бы с радостью, но оно у меня на рабочем компе, дома нет. А в понедельник я уезжаю на 2 недели в отпуск. Если не горит, то по приезду скину.

----------


## гунька

Девочки, выкладываю нашу форму годового отчета и план по 65-летию Победы и толерантности:wink:
http://files.mail.ru/T444R2

----------


## тютюля

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги. Спешу поделиться с вами радостью. Наша администрация решила не "нарываться" и берёт наш ДК на свой баланс. Мы таааааак рады!!!! У меня огромная просьба. Нам теперь надо свернуть гору документации. Ведь мы были цехом соледобывающего предприятия, а теперь нужно регистрироваться как юридическое  лицо. Коллеги, подскажите какие нужны документы и инстанции, чтобы зарегистрировать ДК. Мы живём в посёлке городского типа. заранее спасибо!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*тютюля*,
 Очень рады за вас! Так и должно было быть! 
Первое что вам нужно Постановление вашей Администрации о создании юридического лица - Муниципального учреждения культуры., далее - это Устав.Который вы должны зарегистрировать в налоговой, после чего там вам выдадут ИНН и ОГРН.
А потом вам нужно будет еще куча бумаг - распоряжений, постановлений вашей Администрации. Если нужен типовой Устав - я могу выложить.

----------


## тютюля

*Алла и Александр*, спасибо. Конечно, если вас не затруднит, выложите устав, буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Натник

[b]тютюля[/b после того как уставные документы (устав,ИНН, ОГРН, выписки из налоговой) будут на руках, с заверенными копиями в ПФР, отдел статистики, региональный  отдел по медицинскому страхованию, ФСС...ой, все и не вспомнишь... :Aga:

----------


## триумфатор

Всем привет! Вот сегодня такую информацию получила из отдела культуры.


Уважаемые руководители!


В настоящее время Департамент Генерального секретариата совместно с Фондом «Институт экономики и социальной политики» (ИнЭСП) разрабатывает нормативы бюджетного финансирования, рекомендуемые для учреждений культурно-досугового типа.
В целях организации работы на сайте ИнЭСП открыт специальный форум, там же помещены в электронном виде форма 1Н (ОКДТ), которую необходимо заполнить всем учреждениям культурно-досугового типа и рекомендации по заполнению: www.inesp.ru, раздел «Форумы», тема «Разработка нормативов бюджетного финансирования организаций культурно-досугового типа». 
Просим Вас организовать работу по заполнению данной формы и самостоятельной отправке учреждением в электронном виде  в срок до 22 января 2010 г. на  адрес: culture@inesp.ru. Копию данной формы также необходимо отправить в адрес отдела культуры: [email]
Контактные лица по заполнению форм - Сергиенко Дмитрий Александрович, Тарасова Наталия Александровна. По всем вопросам просим обращаться напрямую к данным специалистам, в том числе на форуме сайта www.inesp.ru. Тел/факс: 8(495)783-35-07.
Просим Вас внимательно ознакомиться с информацией на данном сайте и обратить внимание на «Краткие пояснения по переименованию файла».

Приложение: файл «Forma.1.N.OKDT.xls»
                        файл «Kr.poyasn.pereimen.doc»




Краткие пояснения по переименованию файла
Для передачи данных по формам 1-Н (ОКДТ) и 2-Н (ОУК) в Фонд «Институт экономики и социальной политики» необходимо переименовать соответствующие файлы с данными следующим образом:
по формам 1-Н (ОКДТ):
1N_Y_Z.xls
где Y – код субъекта Российской Федерации в соответствии с Таблицей 1;
Z – сокращенное название учреждения культурно-досугового типа, указанное латинскими буквами;
по формам 2-Н (ОУК):
2N_Y.xls
где Y – код субъекта Российской Федерации в соответствии с Таблицей 1.
Пример: 
Для Краснодарского дома культуры железнодорожников, расположенного на территории города Краснодара файл по форме 1-Н (ОКДТ) будет иметь вид:
1N_02_DKZhD.xls
Соответственно, для Департамент культуры Краснодарского края файл по форме 2-Н (ОУК) будет называться:
2N_02.xls
Для оперативного консультирования по вопросам заполнения форм 
1-Н (ОКДТ) и 2-Н (ОУК) на сайте Фонда «Институт экономики и социальной политики» (ИнЭСП) по адресу http://www.inesp.ru открыт специальный форум (http://www.inesp.ru/forum/index.php?...ME=list&FID=26).
Контактные данные Фонда «Институт экономики и социальной политики»:
тел/факс: (495) 783-35-07;
e-mail: culture@inesp.ru;
сайт: www.inesp.ru.
Контактные лица по заполнению форм – Сергиенко Дмитрий Александрович, Тарасова Наталия Александровна.
Таблица 1 – Справочно - коды Субъектов Российской Федерации
Коды	Наименования субъектов Российской Федерации
1	Алтайский край
2	Краснодарский край
3	Красноярский край (Красноярский край, Таймырский (Долгано-Ненецкий) автономный округ и Эвенкийский автономный округ)
4	Приморский край 
5	Ставропольский край 
6	Хабаровский край
7	Амурская область
8	Архангельская область (в т.ч. Ненецкий автономный округ)
9	Астраханская область
10	Белгородская область
11	Брянская область
12	Владимирская область
13	Волгоградская область 
14	Вологодская область 
15	Воронежская область 
16	Нижегородская область 
17	Ивановская область
18	Иркутская область (Иркутская область  и Усть-Ордынский Бурятский автономный округ)
19	Республика Ингушетия
20	Калининградская область 
21	Тверская область
22	Калужская область 
23	Камчатский край (Камчатская область и Корякский автономный округ)
24	Кемеровская область 
25	Кировская область 
26	Костромская область 
27	Самарская область 
28	Курганская область
29	Курская область 
30	Город Санкт-Петербург
31	Ленинградская область 
32	Липецкая область
33	Магаданская область 
34	Город Москва
35	Московская область
36	Мурманская область
37	Новгородская область
38	Новосибирская область 
39	Омская область
40	Оренбургская область
41	Орловская область 
42	Пензенская область
43	Пермский край  (Пермская область и Коми-Пермяцкий автономный округ)
44	Псковская область 
45	Ростовская область
46	Рязанская область 
47	Саратовская область 
48	Сахалинская область 
49	Свердловская область
50	Смоленская область
51	Тамбовская область
52	Томская область 
53	Тульская область
54	Тюменская область 
55	Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ
56	Ямало-Ненецкий автономный округ
57	Ульяновская область 
58	Челябинская область 
59	Забайкальский край  (Читинская область  и Агинский Бурятский автономный округ)
60	Чукотский автономный округ
61	Ярославская область 
62	Республика Адыгея (Адыгея)
63	Республика Башкортостан 
64	Республика Бурятия
65	Республика Дагестан 
66	Кабардино-Балкарская Республика
67	Республика Алтай
68	Республика Калмыкия 
69	Республика Карелия
70	Республика Коми 
71	Республика Марий Эл 
72	Республика Мордовия 
73	Республика Северная Осетия-Алания
74	Карачаево-Черкесская Республика
75	Республика Татарстан (Татарстан)
76	Республика Тыва 
77	Удмуртская Республика 
78	Республика Хакасия
79	Чеченская Республика
80	Чувашская Республика 
81	Республика Саха (Якутия)
82	Еврейская автономная область

Еще есть  приложения - эти самые формы. Можно узнать, кто-нибудь сталкивался с этим. Если понадобятся формы, обращайтесь.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*тютюля*,
 Вот здесь сборник методических рекомендаций Ростовского  Областного центра народного творчества. Там есть много полезной информации - в том числе и Типовой устав.
макет метод реком. РО 2006 (copy 4).doc

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Добрый день,у нас в ДК нет профсоюза (да в роде как и не нужен) Но тут нас решили  заставить создать представительный орган трудового коллектива. Смотрела в "нэте" поняла одно (по существу никакой силы он не имеет). Но наша администрация НАСТАИВАЕТ.,в дополнение ко всему придется писать еще и коллективный договор и устав этого "ОРГАНА". Может кто нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой?:eek:

----------


## танейка

*БУЛАНОВА*,
Вот наш вариант коллективного договора.


От МУ «МКЦ «Перспектива »                                                                    От трудового коллектива:

Директор                                                                                                           Председатель общего собрания

                                                                                                                           Трудового коллектива        

________________ Т. В. Козина                                                                      ________________ А.В. Репина

«___» _________________ 2008 года                                                              «___» _________________ 2008 года


КОЛЛЕКТИВНЫЙ ДОГОВОР 
от «09» декабря  2008 года
Муниципального учреждения «Молодежный культурный центр «Перспектива»» Волгоградской области
на 2008- 2010 годы


                                                                                      Коллективный договор прошел уведомительную 
                                                                                      регистрацию в Администрации Руднянского 
                                                                                      муниципального района Волгоградской области 

                                                                                      рег. № _______ от «__» _____________2008 года 

                                                                                      заведующая отделом правового 
                                                                                      обеспечения Администрации Руднянского 
                                                                                      муниципального района Волгоградской области 
________________               Ревенко К.А. 



                                                                                      Одобрен на общем собрании трудового 
                                                                                      коллектива МУ «МКЦ «Перспектива»»:
                                                                                      протокол общего собрания от « »  ноября 2008 г.  



р.п. Рудня Волгоградской области,
2008 год
1. ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ

	      1.1.  Настоящий коллективный договор заключен в соответствии с положениями Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации (далее – ТК РФ) и является основным правовым документом, регулирующим социально- трудовые отношения в МУ «Молодежный культурный центр «Перспектива»» и устанавливающим взаимные обязательства между работниками  (далее – Работники, если это не оговорено особо) и МУ «Молодежный культурный центр « Перспектива»» в лице их представителей.

             1.2. Сторонами настоящего коллективного договора являются: Муниципальное учреждение «МКЦ «Перспектива»» в лице директора Козиной Татьяны Владимировны, действующего на основании Устава МУ «МКЦ «Перспектива»», именуемая далее «Работодатель», и работники МУ «МКЦ «Перспектива»», представляемые собранием трудового коллектива МУ «МКЦ «Перспектива»» - в лице  председателя общего собрания трудового коллектива Репиной Анны Владимировны. 

	    1.3. Предметом настоящего договора являются преимущественно дополнительные по отношению с законодательством РФ взаимные обязательства Сторон по вопросам условий труда, в том числе оплаты труда, занятости, переобучения, повышения квалификации, условий высвобождения работников, продолжительности рабочего времени и времени отдыха, улучшения условий и охраны труда, социальных гарантий и другим вопросам, определенным Сторонами.

	     1.4.Действие настоящего коллективного договора распространяется на всех работников учреждения.

	    1.5. Настоящий коллективный договор разработан и заключен равноправными сторонами добровольно на основе соблюдения норм законодательства, полномочности представителей сторон, свободы выбора, обсуждения и решения вопросов, составляющих его содержание, реальности обеспечения принятых обязательств. Стороны подтверждают обязательность исполнения условий настоящего коллективного договора. Трудовые договоры, заключаемые с Работниками, не могут содержать условий, снижающих уровень прав и гарантий работников, установленный трудовым законодательством РФ и настоящим коллективным договором.

	   1.6.Во исполнение настоящего коллективного договора в учреждении могут приниматься локальные нормативные акты, содержащие нормы трудового права, по согласованию с общим собранием. Локальные нормативные акты не должны ухудшать положение работников по сравнению с трудовым законодательством РФ и настоящим коллективным договором.

	    1.7.Работодатель признает председателя общего собрания единственным представителем Работников учреждения, поскольку он уполномочен представлять их интересы в области труда и связанных с трудом иных социально-экономических отношениях, а также по всем условиям исполнения коллективного договора.

         1.8.Общее собрание обязуется содействовать эффективной работе учреждения присущими ему методами и средствами.
	   Работники предоставляют право председателю общего собрания договариваться с Работодателем о внесении в настоящий коллективный договор целесообразных с точки зрения обеих сторон изменений и дополнений, без созыва общего собрания трудового коллектива.
	  1.9.В период действия коллективного договора председатель общего собрания не выступает организатором забастовок и содействует Работодателю в урегулировании конфликтов, которые могут возникнуть из-за требований, выходящих за рамки согласованных норм коллективного договора.  

2.	ТРУДОВОЙ ДОГОВОР. ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ ЗАНЯТОСТИ

	  2.1.Трудовые отношения при поступлении на работу в МУ «МКЦ «Перспектива»» оформляются заключением письменного трудового договора, как на неопределенный срок, так и на срок не более 5 лет. Срочный трудовой договор заключается в случаях, предусмотренных статьей 59 ТК РФ.
	  Все вопросы, связанные с изменением структуры учреждения, ее реорганизацией (преобразованием), а также сокращением численности работников и штатов, рассматриваются с участием председателя общего собрания.
	  2.2.При принятии решения о сокращении численности или штата работников и возможном расторжении трудовых договоров с работниками работодатель в письменной форме сообщает об этом работникам и  председателю общего собрания учреждения не позднее чем за два месяца до начала проведения мероприятий.

         2.3.В случае, если решение о сокращении численности или штата работников учреждения может привести к массовому увольнению работников – работодатель не позднее чем за три месяца до начала проведения соответствующих мероприятий представляет органу службы занятости и общему собранию информацию о возможном массовом увольнении. 
	    2.4. При сокращении численности или штата работников учреждения преимущественное право на оставление на работе, помимо лиц, указанных в статье 179 ТК РФ, при равной квалификации может предоставляться работникам:
•	предпенсионного возраста (за пять лет до пенсии);
•	проработавших в учреждении свыше 10 лет;
•	одиноким матерям, имеющим детей до 16-летнего возраста;
•	отцам, воспитывающим детей до 16-летнего возраста без матери.
	     2.5. При сокращении численности или штата не допускается увольнение двух работников из одной семьи одновременно.
	    2.6. Лицам, получившим уведомление об увольнении по п.1 ст. 81 ТК РФ, предоставляется свободное от работы время (не более четырех часов в неделю) с сохранением среднего заработка для поиска нового места работы.
	     2.7. С целью использования внутриштатных резервов для сохранения рабочих мест работодатель с учетом организационных возможностей:
•	приостанавливает найм новых работников;
•	увольняемым работникам предлагает любую имеющуюся работу в учреждении в соответствии с их здоровьем и квалификацией.
	     2.7. Лица, уволенные с работы по сокращению штатов, имеют преимущественное право на возвращение в учреждение и занятие открывшихся вакансий.


3.	РАБОЧЕЕ ВРЕМЯ И ВРЕМЯ ОТДЫХА

	     3.1. Продолжительность рабочего дня устанавливается в соответствии с Трудовым Кодексом Российской Федерации из расчета 40-часовой рабочей недели с двумя выходными днями – суббота и воскресенье. 
	     3.2. Режим рабочего времени и времени отдыха для работников учреждения конкретизируется в Правилах внутреннего трудового распорядка, утверждаемых директором МУ «МКЦ «Перспектива»».
	      3.3. За работу в выходные и нерабочие праздничные дни оплата осуществляется согласно трудового законодательства Российской Федерации ст. 153  в двойном размере. По желанию  работника, работавшего в выходной или нерабочий праздничный день, ему может быть предоставлен другой день отдыха, в этом случае работа в нерабочий праздничный день оплачивается  в одинарном размере, а день отдыха не оплачивается.
	     3.4. Отпуска работникам предоставляются по составленному до начала календарного года графику, согласованному с  общим собранием. При этом на момент ухода в отпуск работнику должен быть произведен полный расчет и выплачены отпускные не позднее 3 дней до ухода в отпуск.  Согласно  трудового кодекса Российской Федерации ст. 139  расчет отпускных исчисляется из расчета последних трех  календарных месяцев.
           3.5. Стороны, исходя из того, что очередность предоставления отпусков устанавливается работодателем по согласованию с общим собранием, обязуются до 16 декабря утвердить и довести до сведения всех работников учреждения график ежегодных отпусков на следующий год.
	     3.6. Работникам по письменному заявлению предоставляется отпуск без сохранения заработной платы продолжительностью три дня в следующих случаях:
           * бракосочетания детей Работника;
           * переезда в связи с изменением места жительства;
           * смерть близкого родственника.
          3.7. Работникам, дети которых идут в школу в первый класс, предоставляется один           дополнительный оплачиваемый день отдыха - 1 сентября. Работникам, дети которых выпускаются из школы, предоставляется два дополнительных оплачиваемых дня отдыха – день проведения «последнего звонка» и день проведения «выпускного вечера»
           3.8. Работникам для прохождения ежегодной диспансеризации предоставляется два свободных от работы дня.
           3.9. Работникам (женщинам, имеющим детей в возрасте до 14 лет (ребенка-инвалида до 18 лет), а также мужчинам, воспитывающим детей без матери) гарантируется преимущественное право выбора времени проведения ежегодных отпусков.
                                                    4.ОПЛАТА ТРУДА
          4.1. Заработная плата каждого работника учреждения зависит от его квалификации, сложности выполняемой работы, количества и качества затраченного труда.
	    4.2. Оплата труда работников учреждения производится в порядке и размерах, установленных законодательными нормативными правовыми актами Российской Федерации, Волгоградской области и нормативно-правовыми актами Руднянского городского Собрания народных депутатов.
	    4.3. В денежное содержание работников учреждения включаются:
          *   должностной оклад; 
          * надбавка к должностному окладу за особые условия, сложность, напряженность и специальный режим работы; 
          *  надбавка к должностному окладу за выслугу лет; 
          *  премия по результатам работы ;
          *  премия к профессиональным праздникам 
          *  материальная помощь; 
          *  материальное поощрение к  следующим праздникам:
              -8 марта; 23 февраля; профессиональный праздник-«День работника культуры»; «Новый год»
          * иные выплаты, предусмотренные федеральным законодательством , Законами Волгоградской области и  Постановлением  администрации Руднянского городского поселения № 98 от 03.12.2008 года.
	   4.4. Заработная плата выплачивается не реже чем два раза в месяц в кассе Администрации 5-го и 20-го числа каждого месяца, либо по заявлению работника перечисляется на его лицевой счет в банке. При совпадении дня выплаты с выходным или нерабочим праздничным днем выплата заработной платы производится накануне этого дня.
	  4.5. Внеплановые авансы выдаются работникам по их заявлениям в счет заработной платы в размере не более 70 процентов месячного заработка.
	  4.6. Материальная помощь работнику учреждения выплачивается по его письменному заявлению в связи с 
	-трудным материальным положением;
	-расходами на операцию и лечение работника, находящегося на стационарном излечении;
	-бракосочетание работника;
	-смерть близкого родственника, но не более, чем 2 раза в год в размере до 50 % от заработной платы.

	5.СОЦИАЛЬНОЕ СТРАХОВАНИЕ, ГАРАНТИИ И ЗАЩИТА РАБОТНИКОВ

	    Работодатель обязуется:

	    5.1. Осуществлять государственное социальное страхование всех работников в соответствии с действующим законодательством, для чего в Учреждении создается комиссия по социальному страхованию из представителей администрации и представителей общего собрания, которая рассматривает вопросы оздоровления работников и членов их семей, осуществляет контроль за правильным начислением и своевременной выплатой пособий по социальному страхованию.
	   5.2.  Выдавать работникам пособия, определенные законодательством.
	   5.3. Обеспечить полное информирование работников о правах и гарантиях пенсионного обеспечения.
	   5.4. Для обеспечения социальной защищенности работников Работодатель обязуется в дополнение к минимальным государственным гарантиям оказывать разовую материальную помощь:
•	семьям погибших вследствие несчастного случая на производстве;
•	работникам, ставшим инвалидами вследствие несчастного случая на производстве;
•	в случае смерти работника. 
           5.5.1 Стороны  пришли к соглашению, что учреждение  оказывает  материальную помощь в сумме 4000 (четыре тысячи) рублей работникам  при рождении ребенка.  
           5.5.2 Юбилярам (45,50, 55, 60  лет) производить единовременную выплату в размере 2000 (две тысячи) рублей.
           5.6.Работникам,имеющим несовершеннолетних детей в возрасте до 15 лет производить единовременную выплату в размере 350 рублей на приобретение новогодних подарков.
           5.7. Оплату по  больничному  листу производить по среднесдельному  заработку  работника за последние двенадцать месяцев.
           5.8.Оплату  отпускных  производить  по  среднесдельному месячному заработку работника за последние три месяца. 
           5.9.В случае направления работника в служебную командировку возместить командировочные расходы в следующих размерах:
а) расходы по проезду к месту служебной командировки и обратно к месту постоянной работы (включая страховой взнос на обязательное личное страхование пассажиров на транспорте, оплату услуг по оформлению проездных документов, расходы по предоставлению в поездах постельных принадлежностей), а также по проезду из одного населенного пункта в другой, если работник командирован в несколько организаций, расположенных в разных населенных пунктах, - в размере фактических расходов при наличии документов, подтверждающих эти расходы, но не выше стоимости проезда:
 железнодорожным транспортом - в купейном вагоне экономического класса с четырехместными купе категории "К" или в вагоне категории "С" с местами для сидения;
           водным транспортом - в четырехместной каюте с комплексным обслуживанием пассажиров;
 воздушным транспортом - в салоне экономического класса;
 автомобильным транспортом - в автотранспортном средстве общего пользования (кроме такси).
    5.10. При отсутствии проездных документов оплата не производится.

б) расходы по бронированию и найму жилого помещения (кроме тех случаев, когда работнику предоставляется бесплатное жилое помещение) – в размере фактических затрат, подтвержденных соответствующими документами, но не более 1000 рублей в сутки. При отсутствии подтверждающих документов (в случае не предоставления места в гостинице) расходы по найму жилого помещения возмещаются в размере 30 процентов установленной нормы суточных за каждый день нахождения в служебной командировке.
5.11. В случае вынужденной остановки в пути работнику возмещаются расходы по найму жилого помещения, подтвержденные соответствующими документами, в размерах, установленных настоящим пунктом.
5.12. При направлении работника в служебную командировку за пределы территории Российской Федерации расходы по найму жилого помещения возмещаются в размере фактически произведенных затрат, подтвержденных соответствующими документами, в пределах норм, установленных для организаций, финансируемых за счет средств федерального бюджета.
в) дополнительные расходы, связанные с проживанием вне места постоянного жительства (суточные) – в размере 500 рублей при командировании работника в г. Москва или г. Санкт-Петербург, в остальных случаях командирования в пределах территории Российской Федерации - в размере 300 рублей.
5.13. При направлении работника в служебную командировку за пределы территории Российской Федерации суточные выплачиваются в иностранной валюте в размерах, установленных Правительством Российской Федерации для организаций, финансируемых за счет средств федерального бюджета.
  г) иные расходы, произведенные работником с разрешения Работодателя – в размере, указанном в распоряжении на финансирование.  
        5.14. Работникам, направленным на обучение работодателем или поступившим самостоятельно в образовательные учреждения, имеющие государственную аккредитацию, предоставлять дополнительные отпуска с сохранением среднего заработка в случаях и размерах, предусмотренных Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации (ст. 173-177). Работникам, поступившим самостоятельно в образовательные учреждения, не имеющие государственную аккредитацию, предоставлять дополнительные отпуска с сохранением среднего заработка в случаях и в размерах, предусмотренных Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации, если обучение производится в целях повышения квалификации работника.


       Работодатель и председатель общего собрания обязуются:
          5.15.Обеспечить  полную  регистрацию работников в системе персони-фицированного учета, своевременное предоставление в органы Пенсионного фонда РФ достоверных сведений о   стаже, заработке  и страховых взносах работающих (письмо ПФ РФ и ФНПР от 02.12.96. № 101-218).

      Председатель общего собрания  обязуется:
         5.16. Обеспечить широкую гласность об имеющихся возможностях учреждения по оздоровлению работников.

----------


## танейка

4.	ГАРАНТИИ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ ОБЩЕГО СОБРАНИЯ

	   6.1. Учреждение строит свои взаимоотношения с общим собранием на основе социального партнерства и взаимодействия Сторон. Правовой основой взаимодействия являются Конституция Российской Федерации, Трудовой кодекс Российской Федерации, иные законодательные и нормативные правовые акты Российской Федерации и нормативные правовые акты органов местного самоуправления Руднянского городского поселения. 
	 6.2. Учреждение гарантирует общему собранию содействие в защите социально-трудовых прав и интересов Работников.
	 6.3. Председатель общего собрания имеет право присутствовать на оперативных совещаниях у директора МУ «МКЦ «Перспектива»» при обсуждении вопросов, связанных с трудовыми отношениями. 

	Работодатель обязуется:

      6.4. Предоставлять в установленном законодательством порядке общему собранию информацию о деятельности учреждения для ведения переговоров и осуществления контроля за соблюдением настоящего Коллективного договора.
      6.5. Предоставлять общему собранию возможность проведения собраний, конференций, заседаний без нарушения нормальной деятельности учреждения. Выделять для этой цели помещения в согласованных порядке и сроки.
      6.6. Председатель общего собрания обязуется регулярно информировать Работников об исполнении Сторонами условий настоящего Коллективного договора, а также о мерах по социально-экономическому обеспечению Работников.

5.	УСЛОВИЯ РАБОТЫ. ОХРАНА И БЕЗОПАСНОСТЬ ТРУДА

	7.1. Работодатель обязуется ежегодно выделять на мероприятия по охране труда средства в сумме 1700(Одна тысяча семьсот) рублей.
	7.2. Работодатель обязан обеспечить соответствие требованиям охраны труда условий труда на каждом рабочем месте. В связи с этим он систематически информирует каждого работника о нормативных требованиях к условиям работы на его рабочем месте, а также о фактическом состоянии этих условий. Информация должна включать данные о фактическом состоянии соблюдения требований к производственной среде, режимам труда и отдыха, льготам и компенсациям, средствам индивидуальной защиты.
	7.3. Работодатель обязан обеспечить работников средствами индивидуальной защиты, создать безопасные условия труда, направлять на охрану труда необходимые средства, обеспечить медицинскими аптечками, оборудовать комнату для приема пищи. 
	7.4. Работники обязуются соблюдать предусмотренные законодательными и иными нормативными актами требования в области охраны труда, в том числе:
•	правильно применять средства индивидуальной и коллективной защиты;
•	проходить обучение безопасным методам и приемам выполнения работ по охране труда;
•	немедленно извещать своего руководителя или замещающего его лица о любой ситуации, угрожающей жизни и здоровью людей;
•	проходить обязательные предварительные и периодические медицинские обследования.
	7.5. За нарушение работником или Работодателем требований по охране труда, они несут ответственность в соответствии с действующим законодательством РФ.

6.	ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ

	8.1. Настоящий коллективный договор заключен сроком на 3 года. Он вступает в силу со дня его подписания и действует в течение всего срока. По истечении этого срока коллективный договор действует до тех пор, пока стороны не заключат новый, не изменят или не дополнят настоящий.
	8.2. Стороны имеют право продлить действие настоящего коллективного договора на срок не более трех лет.
	8.3. Изменения и дополнения коллективного договора в течение срока его действия производятся только по взаимному согласию в порядке, установленном законодательством РФ для его заключения.
	8.4. Для урегулирования разногласий в ходе коллективных переговоров и исполнения коллективного договора, стороны используют примирительные процедуры. В течение трех дней после составления протокола разногласий, стороны проводят консультации, формируют из своего состава примирительную комиссию.
	8.5. Стороны договорились, что текст коллективного договора должен быть доведен Работодателем до сведения работников в течение 5 дней после его подписания. Для этого он должен быть вывешен в общедоступном месте в здании учреждения.
	8.6. Контроль за выполнением  коллективного договора осуществляют обе стороны, подписавшие его.
      8.7. Стороны ежегодно (раз в полугодие) отчитываются о выполнении коллективного договора на собрании трудового коллектива. С отчетом выступают первые лица обеих сторон, подписавшие коллективный договор.
	8.8. За неисполнение настоящего коллективного договора и нарушение его условий стороны коллективного договора несут ответственность в соответствии с законодательством РФ.
	8.9. Настоящий коллективный договор направляется работодателем на уведомительную регистрацию в соответствующий орган по труду в течение семи дней со дня подписания. 
	8.10. Вступление настоящего коллективного договора в силу не зависит от факта его уведомительной регистрации.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*танейка*,
 Спасибо большое за кол.договор. Очень полезная вещь. До сих пор у нас его никто не требовал, но вдруг завтра затребуют.. А ни у кого из наших руководителей никаких образцов нет.. Требовать то они требуют, но помочь - ничем не могут. Руками разводят..

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Большое спасибо!!!!!!!ВЫ МНЕ ЖИЗНЬ СПАСЛИ!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*танейка*,
 я не совсем поняла 3 пункта в Вашем договоре: 


> 2.1.Трудовые отношения при поступлении на работу в МУ «МКЦ «Перспектива»» оформляются заключением письменного трудового договора, как на неопределенный срок, так и на срок не более 5 лет.


Почему возникла цифра 5 лет?



> 5.6.Работникам,имеющим несовершеннолетних детей в возрасте до 15 лет производить единовременную выплату в размере 350 рублей на приобретение новогодних подарков.


Это хорошо, а деньги откуда, из платных услуг?

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Мы как в том анекдоте "Зачем зарплата ,вы же мне пистолет дали?" только придумывая всякие доплаты и выплаты за интенсивность,правительство забыло выдать нам ПИСТОЛЕТ!:wink:

----------


## Натник

> До сих пор у нас его никто не требовал


Как так! Вы работаете без колдоговора - это один из главных докуметов, мы свои договора почти сразу сдали в отдел экономики  и предпринимательской деятельности района, к ним еще куча приложений... :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Натник*,

Наташ, а мы третий год без оного.. И ничего. Живы пока.. Видимо всем не до нас. Культура - это что? Так.. пыль под ногами.

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*
*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Маришка,  ты вернулась? Как отдохнула?

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Как так! Вы работаете без колдоговора - это один из главных докуметов, мы свои договора почти сразу сдали в отдел экономики и предпринимательской деятельности района, к ним еще куча приложений...



А можно поподробнее узнать какие нужно приложения????

----------


## Зарница

Мы как только образовались как юр.лицо - тоже сразу кол.договор.А приложения к нему такие (могу что то забыть):
- положение о доплатах и надбавках
- положение о премировании и материальном стимулировании
– правила внутреннего трудового распорядка;
– перечень должностей и профессий,имеющих право на дополнительный отпуск;

Все это согласовано с профсоюзом.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, нет у нас колдоговора. И не было никогда. И никто о нем не заикается. Как-то спросила в управлении культуры  у начальника о нем, он что-то промычал непонятное. На этом дело и закончилось. 

Вот вы мне еще на такой для меня злободневный вопрос ответьте - Вы сдаете документы в архив? Как часто и что именно?

Вообще - у нас в районе, как у Задорного " А правда что?..."" -  "Правда",- отвечают нам. А иногда и не знают что и ответить.

----------


## Зарница

*Алла и Александр*,
нас стращают что мы должны сдавать, но ни разу еще этого не делали. Говорят процедура - дотошная. 

Я ту полазила по форуму - и не нашла темы Масленицы.(может не там искала?) Есть предложение создать в нашей теме. Кто за?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зарница*,
 Лен, Масленица на форуме есть - вот тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...89#post2585289  и тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=119667  Может и еще где есть.. Больше пока не встречала. Так что не знаю - стоит ли и у нас ее создавать. Хотя - наши праздники все равно отличаются от корпоративов, от школьных и детсадовских праздников.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Аллочка, мы тоже без колдоговора. У нас он закончил своё действие в 2005 году. В конце прошлого года про него вспомнили, обязали председателя профкома его перезаключить, но дали такой образец, от которого я была в шоке - директор без согласования с пред. профкома не имеет права делать абсолютно ничего, разве только уволиться. Ну в общем, всё это замялось, и пока живём без него.
В архив документы мы не сдаём, поэтому постоянная проблема - где их хранить. Наше управление культуры сдаёт свои документы в архив ежегодно, а что делать нам никто не говорит.

----------


## Tasha1979

А у нас как финансовая проверка, так сразу требуют колдоговор. Там прописаны надбавки за стаж, размер материальной помощи в разных случаях, дополнительные дни к отпуску в зависимости от стажа. А без колдоговора это всё незаконно - следовательно "нецелевое использование средств". Мы однажды так попали, когда вовремя колдоговор не зарегистрировали. Очень он нужен. А вот профсоюз - нет.

----------


## dinadinina

> Вишенка-Владимир,
> Алла и Александр,
> БУЛАНОВА,Положение об оплате труда, о стимулирующих, по платным, правила внутреннего распорядка, графики отпусков, тарификационный список, перечни профессий, которым полагаются доп. дни к отпуску, имеющие право на спец.одежду, штатное расписание,план по улучшению условий труда и еще всякого-разного (не помню, надо на работе взять) - так вот все это - ПРИЛОЖЕНИЯ К КОЛЛЕКТИВНОМУ ДОГОВОРУ. Срок действия нашего договора 3 года.ПРи всевозможных изменениях в положении об оплате труда, в колдоговор также вносятся изменения. А про все остальные пункты (что должен работадатель) есть приписка - ЕСЛИ ПОЗВОЛЯЕТ БЮДЖЕТ!


Важно!
в тексте колдоговора не перечислять ваши локальные акты, ограничиться только фразой - приложение - локальные акты. Шишки набиты на своих проверках, если в тексте есть перечень этих актов, то они должны быть в обязательном порядке, если перечня нет- вы разрабатываете и утверждаете их по мере необходимости и соответственно вносите изменения или вообще  какие то убираете.

----------


## Victorya

> Такого ужаса как унас в районе с культурой наверное ни у кого нет. Дело в том, что при вступлении в силу 131 закона , районная администрация Районный дом культуры перекинула на город, а отдел по культуре остался в районе. Получается что руководитель отдела по культуре не имеет ни каких полномочий нами руководить.


 Ну почему же нет... У нас в районе ситуация практически та же, но с вариациями... Районного дома культуры в районе нет совсем. Есть Городской дом культуры, который финансируется из городского бюджета и плевать хотел и плюет на нашу начальницу отдела культуры, которая является штатной единицей районной администрации. Функции районного дома культуры добровольно взвалил на себя бывший кинотеатр, а ныне Центр культуры и досуга, не имея на то нормальной материально-технической базы (вернее, все что касается аппаратуры, света, костюмов и т.д. нам конечно купили), но помещений для досуговой работы практически нет, только зрительный зал, малюсенькое фойе, и три кабинета для специалистов - все, больше ничего нет. Зато есть штат в сорок с лишним человек!

----------


## танейка

*Tasha1979*,
Огромное спасибо!!!! Вы очень помогли!!!
*Вишенка-Владимир*,



> При переходе на НСОТ нам тоже сказали, что фонд увеличивать нельзя, а так как зарплаты выросли, по всем учреждениям прошли сокращения. В общем-то из людей никто не пострадал, тк все руководители про запас имели вакансии. В результате количество ставок сократилось, а деньги остались.


Так у нас и зарплата то не выросла ни на рубль и 1,5 ставки сократили вакансии. Я понимаю, что на месте директора надо просто упереться и сделать зарплату по НСОТ как полагается. А деньги...Да все равно найдут где взять. С других статей перекинут в конце концов!!Ведь если работники останутся без зарплаты, то это будет уже ЧП! Причем районного уровня!
*Tasha1979*,



> У нас перечень есть, а вот его реализация затруднительна. Когда готовили для мед.работников праздник и встал вопрос об оплате, то зам.главы района сказала: Какая плата?! Все вы из одного кармана получаете. Районная администрация давит, с ней не поспорить. Все мероприятия, торжественные и профессиональные праздники - всё бесплатно.


Похожая история! Только вот медики то у нас вполне уступчивы и платят регулярно, а вот МИЛИЦИЯ..... С них фиг возмёшь.  Но в этом году у нас сменилось районное руководство и вот новый зам. главы дал установку-все и всем платно. Даже сами билеты на новогодний концерт пытались купить:biggrin:
Посмотрим как будет дальше.
А вообще история с расширенным перечнем платных услуг упирается в вопрос проведения коллективом ДК свадеб. Так как я -частная тамада действующая в своих интересах, то финансовый орган просто душит вопрос- "Почему это она проводит свадьбы и деньги кладет себе в карман, когда вполне бы могла за свою зарплату проводить свадьбы для бюджета!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## ajnbybz

Всем привет, помогите если можно стала директором РДК и очень нужен перечень документов какие нужны и должны быть, а ещё и инструкции должностные. Почему то раньше всех всё устраивало сейчас нет. если можно у кого есть :frown::rolleyes:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*ajnbybz*,
 Лена, посмотри тему Документы. Мне, кажется, здесь выложено очень много полезной информации и ссылок. А еще в теме Календарно-тематическое планирование.

----------


## Натали_я

> Дело в тм, что все деньги с платных услуг мы сдаём в бюджет городского поселения, а потом нам их по заявкам отдают н аразличные расходы по учреждению и на зарплату. Спецсчёт, который был ранее закрыли уже года три назад. Как теперь можно заработать и чтото приобресни не знаем.


Вот-вот, тоже самое, только еще свои же деньги снять не можем - только безнал, и это,  если у начальства нет других планов (например кинуть их на благоустройство).  :Jopa: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[QUOTE=танейка;2591634]
Так у нас и зарплата то не выросла ни на рубль и 1,5 ставки сократили вакансии. Я понимаю, что на месте директора надо просто упереться и сделать зарплату по НСОТ как полагается. А деньги...Да все равно найдут где взять. С других статей перекинут в конце концов!!Ведь если работники останутся без зарплаты, то это будет уже ЧП! Причем районного уровня!

Упираться бесполезно, у нас просто полколлектива сократили. ПО БАРАБАНУ им мы.

----------


## ajnbybz

Ребята спасибо всем кто откликнулся много чего нашла теперь буду разбираться :Ok:

----------


## гунька

А нам прислали вот такую штуку..http://narod.ru/disk/17335439000/док...му.rar.html
Все нужно теперь выполнять.Посмотрите, может, кому пригодится в работе.

----------


## Tasha1979

Вот я и сдала годовой отчёт. Урраа!!! Всем спасибо за помощь. Этот форум просто вдохнавляет на творчество.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Вдруг обнаружила,что нет правил внутреннего распорядка. Кто богат, поделитесь:rolleyes:

----------


## танейка

*Вишенка-Владимир*,



> Вдруг обнаружила,что нет правил внутреннего распорядка. Кто богат, поделитесь


У меня вот такие. Думаю, что далеко не идеал.
«Согласовано»:                                                                                                                                           «Утверждаю»:
Глава Руднянского городского поселения                                                                                                        Директор МУ «МКЦ «Перспектива»
______________В.А.Полищук                                                                                                                              _________Т.В.Козина

«____» _________2008г.                                                                                                                                  «___»_________2008г.	



                                                         ПРАВИЛА

внутреннего трудового распорядка МУ Молодежного культурного центра «Перспектива» составлены на основе Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации от 30.02.01. № 197_ФЗ ст.189, 190, Типовых правил внутреннего трудового распорядка  для рабочих и служащих предприятий, учреждений, организаций (Постановление Госкомтруда СССР от 20.07.1984г.)

В МУ МКЦ «Перспектива» установлена пятидневная рабочая неделя с предоставлением 2-х выходных дней (суббота, воскресенье).

	МУ МКЦ «Перспектива» работает в режиме нормированного рабочего времени с фиксированной продолжительностью -
8-часовой рабочий день. Время начала работы 8.00. Окончание работы-17.00, с перерывом на обед с 12.00 до 13.00.
		Для определенных штатных работников устанавливается следующий режим рабочего времени:
-звукорежиссер-вторник-пятница с 8-00 до 17-00, обед с 12-00 до 13-00;
   суббота, воскресенье с 20-00 до 23-00.
-руководители художественных коллективов – согласно индивидуальному плану работы из расчета 3-х часового рабочего дня.
-аккомпаниатор –согласно плану работы художественных коллективов из расчета 4-х часового рабочего дня.
 		В случае производственной необходимости работа в праздничные и выходные дни регулируется приказом директора и компенсируется предоставлением работнику другого дня отдыха.
Работника, появившегося на работе в нетрезвом состоянии, руководство МУ МКЦ «Перспектива» не допускает к работе в данный рабочий день, и принимаются меры в соответствии с Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации.
                                  ЗАПРЕЩАЕТСЯ В РАБОЧЕЕ ВРЕМЯ:
Отвлекать работников МУ МКЦ « Перспектива» от их непосредственной работы для выполнения общественных обязанностей и выполнения разного рода мероприятий, не связанных со служебной деятельностью.

За нарушение трудовой дисциплины на работников МУ МКЦ «Перспектива» могут быть наложены дисциплинарные взыскания в соответствии с Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации:
1.	Замечание;
2.	Выговор;
3.	Увольнение по соответствующим основаниям

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Девочки-мальчики! Кто-то выставлял паспорт учреждения. Никак не могу найти - где. Покажите дорогу:smile:

----------


## Рамоновна

Ссылка на ПАСПОРТ учреждения культуры:

http://www.com-papers.info/lib14/b14043z.htm

----------


## dinadinina

> Девочки, нет у нас колдоговора. И не было никогда. И никто о нем не заикается. Как-то спросила в управлении культуры у начальника о нем, он что-то промычал непонятное. На этом дело и закончилось.



КОЛЛЕКТИВНЫЙ ДОГОВОР No. ___
_______________________________________
(наименование организации)

на ______________ год (годы)

1. ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ

1.1. Сторонами настоящего коллективного договора являются:  Работодатель в лице директора .........................и Работники МОУДОД «ЦВР», от имени которых выступает профсоюзный комитет МОУДОД «ЦВР» в лице председателя профкома ................................
Настоящий коллективный договор является правовым актом, регулирующим социально-трудовые и иные аналогичные отношения в организации.
1.2. Предметом настоящего договора являются преимущественно дополнительные по сравнению с законодательством РФ положения об условиях труда и его оплаты, гарантии и льготы, предоставляемые Работодателем, а также некоторые иные вопросы.
1.3. Действие настоящего коллективного договора распространяется на всех работников организации.
1.4. Настоящий коллективный договор заключен в соответствии с законодательством РФ. Трудовые договоры, заключаемые с работниками организации, не могут содержать условий, снижающих уровень прав и гарантий работников, установленный трудовым законодательством РФ и настоящим коллективным договором.
1.5. Во исполнение настоящего коллективного договора в организации могут приниматься локальные нормативные акты, содержащие нормы трудового права, с учетом мнения представительного органа работников (по согласованию с представительным органом работников). Локальные нормативные акты не должны ухудшать положения работников по сравнению с трудовым законодательством РФ и настоящим коллективным договором.

2. ТРУДОВОЙ ДОГОВОР. ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ ЗАНЯТОСТИ. ПЕРЕОБУЧЕНИЕ.
УСЛОВИЯ ВЫСВОБОЖДЕНИЯ РАБОТНИКОВ

2.1. Содержание трудового договора, порядок его заключения, изменения и расторжения определяются в соответствии с ТК РФ, другими законодательными и нормативными правовыми актами, Уставом МОУДОД «ЦВР», и не могут ухудшать положение работников по сравнению с действующим трудовым законодательством, отраслевыми, региональными и территориальными тарифными соглашениями, данным Коллективным договором.
В трудовом договоре оговариваются существенные условия трудового договора, предусмотренные ст.57 ТК РФ, режим и продолжительность рабочего времени, льготы и компенсации и другие.
Трудовой договор заключается  в письменной форме в двух экземплярах, каждый из которых подписывается Работником и Работодателем. Один экземпляр  подписанного трудового договора выдается Работнику на руки.
Трудовой договор является основанием для издания приказа о приеме на работу.
Условия трудового договора могут быть изменены только по соглашению сторон и в письменной форме (ст. 57 ТК РФ). О введении изменений существенных условий трудового договора работник должен быть предупрежден работодателем в письменной форме не позднее чем за два месяца (ст. 73, 162 ТК РФ). Если работник не согласен с продолжением работы в новых условиях, то работодатель обязан в письменной форме предложить ему иную имеющуюся работу, соответствующую его квалификации и состоянию здоровья.
2.2. В трудовом договоре, заключаемом с работником, могут предусматриваться условия об испытании, об обязанности работника отработать после обучения не менее установленного договором срока, если обучение производилось за счет средств Работодателя, а также условия, не ухудшающие положения работника.
По инициативе работодателя изменение существенных условий трудового договора с работником из числа педагогического состава допускается только на новый учебный год в связи с изменениями условий труда (изменение учебных планов, образовательных программ, контингента обучающихся). При  продолжении работником работы без изменения его трудовой функции (работа по определенной специальности, квалификации или должности). В течение учебного года, изменение существенных условий трудового договора с работником из числа педагогического состава, допускается только в исключительных случаях, обусловленных обстоятельствами, не зависящими от воли сторон, при этом работнику обеспечиваются гарантии при изменении учебной нагрузки в течение учебного года, предусмотренные Положением об оплате труда.
2.3. При приеме на работу администрация знакомит работника с Уставом учреждения, Коллективным договором, Правилами внутреннего распорядка и его должностными инструкциями, факт ознакомления фиксируется личной подписью работника в трудовом договоре и соответствующем журнале.
Работник, впервые принимаемый на работу и желающий вступить в профсоюз, должен написать заявление на имя председателя профкома о приеме в профсоюз и написать заявление о безналичном удержании профсоюзных взносов через бухгалтерию. 
2.4. В каждом структурном подразделении учреждения находятся должностные инструкции всех работников данного подразделения. Руководитель подразделения обеспечивает работникам возможность пользования инструкцией.
Претензии к работнику по количеству или качеству труда при отсутствии в подразделении должностной инструкции не допускаются.
Администрация имеет право корректировать должностные инструкции не ранее 2-х месяцев после их последнего утверждения.
2.5. Работодатель и работники обязуются выполнять условия заключенного трудового договора. Работодатель не вправе требовать от работников выполнения работы, не обусловленной трудовым договором и должностной инструкцией.
2.6. Работодатель обязуется обеспечивать полную занятость работника в соответствии с его должностью, профессией, квалификацией. Работник не может быть переведен на работу, противопоказанную ему по состоянию здоровья.
2.7. Работники имеют право на профессиональную подготовку, переподготовку и повышение квалификации, включая обучение новым профессиям и специальностям. 
В случаях, предусмотренных законодательством РФ, Работодатель обязан проводить повышение квалификации работников, если это является условием выполнения работниками определенных видов деятельности. Работникам, проходящим профессиональную подготовку, Работодатель создает необходимые условия для совмещения работы с обучением и предоставляет гарантии, установленные законодательством РФ. Администрация проводит аттестацию педагогических работников по плану МОУДОД «ЦВР» в соответствии с Положением об аттестации педагогических работников.
Работодатель обязуется обеспечивать обязательное повышение квалификации педагогов не реже одного раза в пять лет и направляет их на курсы повышения квалификации.
2.8. Увольнение (прекращение трудового договора) между работодателем и работником регулируется статьями главы 13 ТК РФ.
Увольнение при расторжении трудового договора с работником-членом профсоюза на основании пункта 2, подпункта “б” пункта 3, пункта 5, подпунктов “а”, ”в” пункта 6, пункта 8, пункта 10 статьи 81, пункта 1, пункта 2 статьи 336 ТК РФ работодатель производит только по согласованию с профкомом.
2.9. Основаниями прекращения трудового договора являются:
1) соглашение сторон (ст.78ТК);
2) истечение срока трудового договора, за исключением случаев, когда трудовые отношения фактически продолжаются и ни одна из сторон не потребовала их прекращения   (п.2 ст.58ТК);
3) расторжение трудового договора по инициативе работника (ст.80ТК);
4) расторжение трудового договора по инициативе Работодателя (ст.81ТК);
5) перевод работника по его просьбе или с его согласия на работу к другому работодателю или переход на выборную работу (должность);
6) отказ работника от продолжения работы в связи со сменой собственника имущества организации, изменением подведомственности организации либо ее реорганизацией; (ст.75ТК);
7) отказ работника от продолжения работы в связи с изменением существенных условий трудового договора; (ст.73ТК);
8) отказ работника от перевода на другую работу вследствие состояния здоровья в соответствии с медицинским заключением; (ст.72ТК);
9) отказ работника от перевода в связи с перемещением Работодателя в другую местность; (ч.1ст.72ТК);
10) обстоятельства, не зависящие от воли сторон; (ст.83ТК);
11) нарушение установленных законодательством РФ правил заключения трудового договора, если это нарушение исключает возможность продолжения работы. (ст.84ТК);
Во всех случаях днем увольнения работника является последний день его работы.
2.10	Администрация обязуется не допускать экономически и социально не обоснованные сокращения рабочих мест, работников учреждения, нарушения при этом правовых гарантий работников. Стороны коллективного договора заключают соглашения, включающие мероприятия по трудоустройству, повышению квалификации, переподготовке высвобождаемых работников с выплатой гарантийных сумм, предусмотренных законодательством РФ, настоящим Коллективным договором.
При принятии решения о сокращении численности или штата работников учреждения и возможном расторжении трудовых договоров с работниками в соответствии с пунктом 2 статьи 81 Трудового Кодекса работодатель обязан в письменной форме уведомить об этом профком не позднее чем за два месяца до начала проведения соответствующих мероприятий (расторжения трудовых договоров), а в случае, если решение о сокращении численности или штата работников организации может привести к массовому увольнению работников – не позднее чем за три месяца до начала проведения соответствующих мероприятий. Массовым считается увольнение в течение одного месяца количества работников, превышающего 10% от общей численности работников учреждения. 
Уведомление должно содержать проекты приказов о сокращении численности или штатов, список сокращаемых должностей и работников, перечень вакансий, предполагаемые варианты трудоустройства. В случае массового высвобождения работников уведомление должно содержать социально-экономическое обоснование.
Увольнение работников при сокращении численности или штата, а также по причине несоответствия занимаемой должности допускается, если невозможно перевести работника с его согласия на другую работу.
В целях реализации прав работников, высвобождаемых в связи с сокращением численности или штата, ликвидации или реорганизации учреждения, администрация предпринимает следующие меры:
-	предупреждает работника под роспись о предстоящем увольнении в связи с сокращением не менее чем за два месяца;
-	предоставляет работнику список вакантных должностей учреждения для перевода его на другую работу, соответствующие должностные инструкции, информацию о заработной плате на вакантных должностях;
-	предоставляет по письменному заявлению работника в этот период не более 4 часов в неделю для самостоятельного поиска работы
Преимущественное право на оставление на работе при сокращении численности или штата при равной производительности труда и квалификации помимо лиц, указанных в ст. 179, ст. 261 ТК РФ, имеют также:
-	лица предпенсионного возраста (не более чем за два года до пенсии);
-	награжденные государственными наградами в связи с педагогической деятельностью;
-	неосвобожденные председатели первичных профсоюзных организаций;
-	молодые специалисты, имеющие стаж менее одного года.
2.11. Лица, уволенные с работы по сокращению штата, имеют преимущественное право на возвращение в организацию и занятие открывшихся вакансий.
2.12. Работодатель обязуется выплачивать работникам выходные пособия (ст. 178 ТК) в размере двухнедельного среднего заработка при расторжении трудового договора в связи с:
- несоответствием работника занимаемой должности или выполняемой работе вследствие состояния здоровья, препятствующего продолжению данной работы;
- призывом работника на военную службу или направлением его на заменяющую ее альтернативную гражданскую службу;
- восстановлением на работе работника, ранее выполнявшего эту работу;
    - отказом работника от перевода в связи с перемещением Работодателя в другую местность.
2.13. Работникам, высвобожденным из учреждения в связи с сокращением численности или штата, гарантируется после увольнения сохранение очереди на получение жилья в течении 2 лет; возможность пользоваться на правах работника учреждения услугами культурных, спортивно-оздоровительных, детских дошкольных учреждений.
2.14. При появлении новых рабочих мест в учреждении, в том числе и на определенный срок, работодатель обеспечивает приоритет в приеме на работу работников, добросовестно работавших в нем, ранее уволенных из учреждения в связи с сокращением численности или штата
3. РАБОЧЕЕ ВРЕМЯ

3.1. Нормальная продолжительность рабочего времени в организации для работников из числа административно-хозяйственного персонала не может превышать 40 часов в неделю (за исключением женщин, работающих в районах Крайнего Севера и приравненных к ним местностях, а также в сельской местности).
Для педагогических работников учреждения устанавливается сокращенная продолжительность рабочего времени – не более 36 часов в неделю за ставку заработной платы (ст. 333 ТК)
Для педагогов дополнительного образования  устанавливается продолжительность рабочего времени –  18 часов в неделю за ставку заработной платы (ст. 333 ТК)
Конкретная продолжительность рабочего времени педагогических работников устанавливается с учетом норм педагогической работы, установленных за ставку заработной платы, объемов учебной нагрузки, выполнения дополнительных обязанностей, возложенных на них Правилами внутреннего трудового распорядка и Уставом
В организации для рабочих и служащих применяется пятидневная рабочая неделя с двумя выходными днями – суббота и воскресенье. Выходные дни у педагогических работников определяются в зависимости от расписания занятий.
Педагогам по возможности предусматривается один свободный день в неделю для методической работы и повышения квалификации
Продолжительность ежедневной работы определяется Правилами внутреннего трудового распорядка.
3.2. Нормальная продолжительность рабочего времени сокращается на:
- 16 часов в неделю - для работников в возрасте до шестнадцати лет;
- 5 часов в неделю - для работников, являющихся инвалидами I или II группы;
- 4 часа в неделю - для работников в возрасте от шестнадцати до восемнадцати лет;
- 4 часа в неделю и более - для работников, занятых на работах с вредными и (или) опасными условиями труда, в порядке, установленном Правительством РФ.
Продолжительность рабочего времени учащихся образовательных учреждений в возрасте до восемнадцати лет, работающих в течение учебного года в свободное от учебы время, не может превышать половины указанных выше норм.
3.3. Право на работу по неполному рабочему времени, помимо беременных женщин, одного из родителей, имеющего ребенка в возрасте до четырнадцати лет (ребенка-инвалида в возрасте до восемнадцати лет), имеют лица, осуществляющего уход за больным членом семьи в соответствии с медицинским заключением.
3.4. Продолжительность рабочего дня, непосредственно предшествующего нерабочему праздничному дню, уменьшается на один час (ст.95 ТК).
3.5. Привлечение к сверхурочным работам производится Работодателем  с письменного согласия работника в следующих случаях (ст. 99 ТК):
- при производстве работ, необходимых для  предотвращения  аварии либо устранения последствий  аварии или стихийного бедствия;

----------


## dinadinina

- при производстве общественно необходимых работ по водоснабжению, отоплению, освещению, канализации - для устранения непредвиденных обстоятельств, нарушающих нормальное их функционирование;
- при необходимости выполнить (закончить) начатую работу, которая, вследствие непредвиденной задержки по техническим условиям производства, не могла быть выполнена (закончена) в течение нормального числа рабочих часов, если невыполнение (незавершение) этой работы может повлечь за собой порчу или гибель имущества Работодателя, государственного или муниципального имущества либо создать угрозу жизни и здоровью людей;
- для продолжения работы при неявке сменяющего работника, если работа не допускает перерыва. В этих случаях Работодатель обязан немедленно принять меры по замене сменщика другим работником.
В других случаях привлечение к сверхурочным работам допускается только с письменного согласия работника и с учетом мнения выборного профсоюзного органа данной организации. Не допускается привлечение к сверхурочным работам беременных женщин, работников в возрасте до восемнадцати лет, других категорий работников в соответствии с федеральным законом. Привлечение инвалидов, женщин, имеющих детей в возрасте до трех лет, к сверхурочным работам допускается с их письменного согласия и при условии, если такие работы не запрещены им по состоянию здоровья в соответствии с медицинским заключением. При этом работники должны быть в письменной форме ознакомлены со своим правом отказаться от сверхурочных работ. Сверхурочные работы не должны превышать для каждого работника четырех часов в течение двух дней подряд и 120 часов в год. Работодатель обязан обеспечить точный учет сверхурочных работ, выполненных каждым работником.
3.6. Привлечение работников к работе в выходные и нерабочие праздничные дни (ст. 113 ТК) производится с их письменного согласия по письменному распоряжению Работодателя для предотвращения производственной аварии, катастрофы, устранения последствий производственной аварии, катастрофы либо стихийного бедствия; для предотвращения несчастных случаев, уничтожения или порчи имущества; для выполнения заранее непредвиденных работ, от срочного выполнения которых зависит в дальнейшем нормальная работа организации в целом или ее отдельных подразделений.
В других случаях привлечение к работе в выходные и нерабочие праздничные дни допускается только с письменного согласия работника и с учетом мнения выборного профсоюзного органа данной организации. Привлечение инвалидов, женщин, имеющих детей в возрасте до трех лет, к работе в выходные и нерабочие праздничные дни допускается только в случае, если такая работа не запрещена им по медицинским показаниям.  Работники , должны быть ознакомлены в письменной форме со своим правом отказаться от работы в выходной или нерабочий праздничный день.
Привлечение к работе в выходные и нерабочие праздничные дни допускается при командирование педагогов на спортивные соревнования, для участия в различных мероприятиях   обучающихся ЦВР,  (ст. 113 ТК РФ) с заблаговременным предупреждением работника не позднее чем за 2 недели и компенсированным   дне отдыха в течение двух недель (ст. 113 ТК РФ).Запрещается привлекать к работе более двух  выходных подряд  без предоставления возможности для отдыха.

4. ВРЕМЯ ОТДЫХА

4.1. Выходными днями в организации являются суббота и воскресенье.
4.2. Минимально допустимая продолжительность перерыва на обед в организации составляет 40 минут.
Работникам, работающим в холодное время года на открытом воздухе в необходимых случаях предоставляются специальные перерывы для обогревания и отдыха, которые включаются в рабочее время. Виды этих работ, продолжительность и порядок предоставления перерывов устанавливаются Работодателем.
4.3. Работающим женщинам, имеющим детей в возрасте до полутора лет, предоставляются, помимо перерыва на обед, дополнительные перерывы для кормления ребенка не реже чем через каждые три часа непрерывной работы продолжительностью не менее 30 минут каждый. При наличии у работающей женщины двух и более детей в возрасте до полутора лет продолжительность перерыва для кормления устанавливается не менее одного часа. По заявлению женщины перерывы для кормления присоединяются к перерыву на обед либо в суммированном виде переносятся как на начало, так и на конец рабочего дня с соответствующим его сокращением. Перерывы для кормления включаются в рабочее время и подлежат оплате в размере среднего заработка.
4.4. Ежегодно до " 15 " декабря  текущего года Работодатель утверждает и доводит до сведения всех работников очередность предоставления ежегодных отпусков на соответствующий год. Работник вправе получить ежегодный отпуск как в полном объеме, так и по частям, согласовав это с Работодателем. (ст.123; 126 ТК РФ)
О времени начала отпуска работник должен быть извещен не позднее, чем за две недели до его начала. 
Продление, перенесение, разделение и отзыв из отпуска производится с согласия работника в случаях, предусмотренных ст. 124-125 ТК РФ.
Оплата отпуска производится не позднее 3 дней до его начала.
Ежегодный оплачиваемый отпуск по соглашению работника и работодателя может быть перенесен на другой срок, если работнику своевременно не была произведена оплата за время этого отпуска либо работник был извещен о сроке отпуска позднее, чем за две недели до его начала.
Не допускается не предоставление отпуска в течение двух лет подряд и отзыв из отпуска администрацией без согласия работника и профсоюзного комитета.
При наличии финансовых возможностей, а также возможностей обеспечения работой часть отпуска, превышающая 28 календарных дней, по письменному заявлению работника может быть заменена денежной компенсацией (ст. 126 ТК РФ).
4.6. Преимущественное право на ежегодный отпуск в летнее или в любое удобное для них время имеют следующие работники:
а) одинокие родители;
б) женщины, имеющие двух и более детей;
в) работники, получившие трудовое увечье;
г) любые работники при наличии у них путевок на лечение.
4.7. Работники имеют право на получение краткосрочного отпуска с сохранением среднего заработка в связи:
а) со свадьбой самого работника - 5 дней;
б) свадьбой детей - 5 дней;
в) смертью родственников (родителей, супругов, детей) – 10 дней;
г) рождением ребенка - 5 дней.
По семейным обстоятельствам и другим уважительным причинам работнику по его письменному заявлению может быть предоставлен отпуск без сохранения заработной платы, продолжительность которого определяется по соглашению между работником и работодателем.
Работодатель обязан на основании письменного заявления работника предоставить ежегодный дополнительный отпуск без сохранения заработной платы (помимо категорий работников, указанных в ст. 128, ст. 263 ТК РФ) следующим категориям работников:
-	имеющим двух или более детей в возрасте до 14 лет;
-	имеющим ребенка-инвалида в возрасте до 18 лет,
-	одиноким матерям, воспитывающим ребенка в возрасте до 14 лет;
-	отцам, воспитывающим ребенка в возрасте до 14 лет без матери;
-    работникам, имеющим близких родственников, страдающих заболеваниями, требующими длительного лечения до 14 календарных дней в году в удобное для них время. 
Этот отпуск может быть присоединен к ежегодному оплачиваемому отпуску, использован отдельно полностью или по частям. Перенесение указанных отпусков на следующий год не допускается.
5. ОПЛАТА ТРУДА
5.1.	оплата труда  работников учреждения осуществляется на основе Единой тарифной сетки по оплате труда работников бюджетной сферы.
5.2.	Ставки заработной платы и должностные оклады педагогических работников устанавливаются по разрядам оплаты труда в зависимости от образования и стажа педагогической работы либо квалификационной категории, присвоенной по результатам аттестации.
    5.3.    Заработная плата исчисляется в соответствии с системой оплаты труда, предусмотренной Положением об оплате труда (приложение № ……..) и включает в себя:
-  оплату труда исходя из ставок заработной платы и должностных окладов, установленных в соответствии с разрядами ЕТС;
-  доплаты за выполнение работ, связанных с образовательным процессом и не входящих в круг основных обязанностей работника;
-  доплаты за условия труда, отклоняющихся от нормальных условий труда;
-  выплаты, обусловленные районным регулированием оплаты труда, и процентные надбавки к заработной плате за стаж работы в районе Крайнего севера, в приравненных к ним местностях;
-  другие выплаты, предусмотренные действующим законодательством, Положением об оплате труда, локальными нормативными актами учреждения.
   5.4.  Изменение разрядов оплаты труда и (или) размеров ставок заработной платы (должностных окладов) производится:
-  при увеличении стажа педагогической работы, стажа работы по специальности – со дня достижения соответствующего стажа, если документы находятся в учреждении, или со дня предоставления документа о стаже, дающем право на повышение размера ставки (оклада) заработной платы;
-  при получении образования или восстановлении документов об образовании – со дня предоставления соответствующего документа;
-  при присвоении квалификационной категории – со дня вынесении решения аттестационной комиссии;
-  при присвоении почетного звания – со дня присвоения;
5.5. Заработная плата выплачивается 1 и 15 числа каждого месяца по месту работы.
При этом каждому работнику выдается расчетный листок с указанием всех видов и размеров выплат и удержаний.
В случае задержки выплаты заработной платы на срок более 15 дней работник имеет право, известив работодателя в письменной форме, приостановить работу на весь период до выплаты задержанной суммы. Указанное приостановление работы считается вынужденным прогулом, при этом за работником сохраняется должность, должностной оклад, другие выплаты и льготы, стаж. Какое-либо преследование работника, приостановившего свою работу в связи с невыплатой его зарплаты в установленный срок и предварительно письменно известившего работодателя, не допускается, виновные в фактах преследования несут ответственность по закону. Работодатель не вправе требовать от работника выполнения работы, не выполненной в связи с его вынужденным прогулом.
Внеплановые авансы выдаются работникам по их заявлениям в счет заработной платы в размере не более 1  (одного) месячного заработка.
5.6. Работодатель обязуется осуществлять индексацию заработной платы в соответствии с действующим законодательством РФ и исходя из имеющихся у учреждения  средств.
5.7. Работникам, занятым на работах с тяжелыми и вредными условиями труда, выплачиваются доплаты к тарифной ставке (окладу) в размере до ____% от месячного оклада (тарифной ставки).
5.8. При выполнении работ различной квалификации, совмещении профессий (должностей), выполнении обязанностей временно отсутствующих работников, при работе в сверхурочное время, в выходные и нерабочие праздничные дни производятся доплаты к тарифным ставкам (должностным окладам) в размере, установленном законодательством РФ.
5.9. За каждый час ночной работы производится доплата в размере _____% тарифной ставки (должностного оклада).
5.10. Время простоя не по вине работника, а также время вынужденных отпусков по инициативе администрации оплачивается в размере не менее двух третей средней заработной платы работника.
5.11. Сохранять за работником, участвовавшем в забастовке из-за невыполнения настоящего коллективного договора, отраслевого тарифного, регионального и территориального соглашения по вине работодателя или органов власти, заработную плату в полном размере.
5.12. При исчислении средней заработной платы для оплаты отпуска учитывается средняя заработная плата за три календарных месяца, предшествующих отпуску.
5.13. В случае нарушения Работодателем установленного срока выплаты заработной платы, оплаты отпуска, выплат при увольнении и других выплат, причитающихся работнику, Работодатель обязан выплатить их с уплатой процентов в размере, установленном законодательством РФ.

6. УСЛОВИЯ РАБОТЫ. ОХРАНА И БЕЗОПАСНОСТЬ ТРУДА

6.1. Обязанности по обеспечению безопасных условий и охраны труда в организации возлагаются на Работодателя.
Работодатель обязуется обеспечить право работников МОУДОД «ЦВР» на здоровые и безопасные условия труда, внедрение современных средств безопасности труда, предупреждающих производственный травматизм, санитарно-гигиенические условия, предотвращающие возникновение профессиональных заболеваний (ст. 219 ТК РФ).
Для реализации этого права стороны договорились заключить Соглашение по охране труда с определением в нем организационных и технических мероприятий по охране и безопасности труда, сроков их выполнения, ответственных должностных лиц. Соглашение по охране труда стороны намереваются заключать ежегодно, в начале каждого учебного года. Заключенное Соглашение является Приложением к данному Коллективному договору.
Структурные подразделения до 15 сентября каждого года предоставляют в комиссию по охране труда свои предложения в Соглашение.
6.2. Работодатель обязуется регулярно финансировать мероприятия по улучшению условий и охраны труда, определенные Соглашением по охране труда, за счет целевых средств федерального бюджета и внебюджетных источников, регламентированных ст. 226 ТК РФ, в сумме не менее 2% от фонда оплаты труда (п. 8.2.2 Отраслевого Тарифного Соглашения).
6.3. С целью создания нормальных условий труда работников учреждения, работодатель обязуется обеспечить:
-	  безопасность работников при эксплуатации зданий, сооружений, оборудования;
-	  применение средств индивидуальной и коллективной защиты работников;
-	  соответствующие требованиям охраны труда условия труда на каждом рабочем месте;
-	 режим труда и отдыха работников в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации и законодательством субъектов Российской Федерации;
-	  приобретение и выдачу за счет собственных средств специальной одежды, специальной обуви и других средств индивидуальной защиты, смывающих и обезвреживающих средств в соответствии с установленными нормами работникам, занятым на работах с вредными и (или) опасными условиями труда;
-	 обучение безопасным методам и приемам выполнения работ по охране труда и оказанию первой помощи при несчастных случаях на производстве, инструктаж по охране труда, стажировку на рабочем месте и проверку знаний требований охраны труда, безопасных методов и приемов выполнения работ;
-	  организацию контроля за состоянием условий труда на рабочих местах, а также за правильностью применения работниками средств индивидуальной и коллективной защиты;
-	  совместно с профкомом аттестацию рабочих мест по условиям труда в соответствии с ФЗ № 197 от 30.12.2001 (ст. 212 ТК РФ), ст. 14 ФЗ № 181 «Основы законодательства об охране труда в РФ»; рабочие места должны соответствовать требованиям Руководства по охране труда  Р2.2.755-99 и методическим указаниям по травмоопасности М4 ОТРМ02-99;

----------


## dinadinina

-	 организовывать проведение за счет собственных средств обязательных предварительных (при поступлении на работу) и периодических (в течение трудовой деятельности) медицинских осмотров (обследований) работников, занятых на работах с вредными или тяжелыми условиями труда, внеочередных медицинских осмотров (обследований) работников по их просьбам в соответствии с медицинским заключением с сохранением за ними места работы (должности) и среднего заработка  на  время  прохождения  указанных  медицинских  осмотров (обследований) (ст. 213 ТК РФ);
-	 недопущение работников к исполнению ими трудовых обязанностей без прохождения обязательных медицинских осмотров (обследований), а также в случае медицинских противопоказаний;
-	 предоставление органам государственного управления охраной труда, органам государственного надзора и контроля, органам профсоюзного контроля за соблюдением законодательства о труде и охране труда информации и документов, необходимых для осуществления ими своих полномочий;
-	 принятие мер по предотвращению аварийных ситуаций, сохранению жизни и здоровья работников при возникновении таких ситуаций, в том числе по оказанию пострадавшим первой помощи;
-	 расследование и учет в установленном законодательством порядке несчастных случаев на производстве и профессиональных заболеваний;
-	санитарно-бытовое и лечебно-профилактическое обслуживание работников в соответствии с требованиями охраны труда;
-	 беспрепятственный допуск должностных лиц органов государственного управления охраной труда, органов государственного надзора и контроля за соблюдением трудового законодательства и иных нормативных правовых актов, содержащих нормы трудового права, органов Фонда социального страхования Российской Федерации, а также представителей органов  общественного контроля в целях проведения проверок условий и охраны труда в организации и расследования несчастных случаев на производстве и профессиональных заболеваний;
-	 обязательное социальное страхование работников от несчастных случаев на производстве и профессиональных заболеваний;
-	 сбор, размещение и утилизацию отходов научной, учебной, хозяйственной деятельности учреждения в соответствии с нормативными документами СанПиН;
-	 разработку и утверждение с учетом мнения профкома инструкций по охране труда для работников.
6.4.Требования к помещениям учреждения
Работодатель обязуется обеспечить:
-	 нормальное функционирование всех  помещений  для безопасного их использования работниками;
-	 систематическое проведение планово- предупредительных ремонтов и обслуживания технического оборудования помещений (окон, дверей, вентиляционных систем, электрооборудования и др.).
-	 наличие, функционирование и доступ всех мест общего пользования в помещении в соответствии с санитарными нормами; не допускается прекращать доступ до указанных мест по техническим причинам более чем на 2 часа;
-	 режим запрета курения в местах общего пользования; оборудовать специальное помещение для курения;
-	 установленный нормами тепловой режим в помещениях, подготовленных к зиме.
Учебные кабинеты должны соответствовать требованиям Санитарных Правил и Норм, требованиям учебного процесса и перед началом учебного года сданы по акту.
6.5.	При понижении температуры воздуха в помещении ниже +17 градусов Цельсия (ГОСТ 12.1.005-88) во время отопительного сезона администрация по представлению профкома переводит работников на сокращенный рабочий день с сохранением заработной платы.
При понижении температуры в помещении ниже санитарной нормы (+14 градусов Цельсия) работник имеет право приостановить работу, письменно известив об этом своего руководителя или комиссию по охране труда. В случае приостановки работ комиссией по охране труда составляется акт, который передается Работодателю и в  профсоюзный комитет.
На время приостановки работ вследствие нарушения законодательства об охране труда, нормативных требований по охране труда не по вине работника за ним сохраняется место работы, должность и средний заработок. Работник, прекративший работу в помещении с низкой температурой, не может быть подвергнут за это никаким формам дисциплинарного, морального или материального наказания.

Немедленное прекращение работ в учреждении осуществляется при поступлении официальных сообщений от служб гражданской обороны, администрации города о наступлении стихийного бедствия или чрезвычайной ситуации любого масштаба.
Кроме того, все виды работ приостанавливаются в безусловном порядке при возникновении следующих экстремальных ситуаций в помещениях ууреждения:
-	 угрозе совершения террористического акта;
-	 стихийных бедствиях;
-	 авариях, связанных с затоплением помещений;
-	 авариях, связанных с загазованностью помещений;
-	 при пожарах (любых масштабов);
-	 при отсутствии освещения в темное время суток;
-	 при отсутствии водоснабжения здания  более одного рабочего дня. 
При создавшейся аварийной ситуации в рабочем помещении сотрудник немедленно  прекращает работу, сообщает руководителю или в соответствующие службы о случившемся и принимает меры в соответствии с существующими инструкциями.
6.6.	 Противопожарные мероприятия
Работодатель обеспечивает все объекты учреждения средствами пожаротушения в соответствии с действующими нормами, оборудует специальные помещения для курения.
Во всех помещениях учреждения вывешиваются инструкции по поведению работников в случае возникновения пожара.
Ежегодно приказом директора создается постоянно действующая пожарно-техническая комиссия из представителей администрации и профсоюзного комитета с целью постоянного контроля противопожарного состояния объектов и служебных помещений учреждения.
Работодатель ежегодно выделяет необходимые средства на проведение профилактических противопожарных работ (огнезащитная обработка деревянных строений, перезарядка огнетушителей, приобретение первичных средств пожаротушения взамен вышедших из строя).
6.7.	Представление комиссии по охране труда
Представление комиссии по охране труда по вопросам, включенным в текст Соглашения по охране труда и настоящий Коллективный договор, является обязательным для выполнения. В случае если представление не выполняется в согласованные сроки, профсоюзный комитет вправе принять меры, предусмотренные законодательством, о привлечении конкретного работника к ответственности.
6.8.	Обязанности работника в области охраны труда
В соответствии со ст. 214 ТК РФ работник обязан:
-	 соблюдать требования охраны труда, установленные законами и иными нормативными правовыми актами, а также правилами и инструкциями по охране труда;
-	 правильно применять средства индивидуальной и коллективной защиты;
-	 проходить обучение безопасным методам и приемам выполнения работ по охране труда, оказанию первой помощи при несчастных случаях на производстве, инструктаж по охране труда, стажировку на рабочем месте, проверку знаний требований охраны труда;
-	 немедленно извещать своего непосредственного или вышестоящего руководителя о любой ситуации, угрожающей жизни и здоровью людей, о каждом несчастном случае, происшедшем в учреждении, или об ухудшении состояния своего здоровья, в том числе о проявлении признаков острого заболевания (отравления);
-	 проходить обязательные предварительные (при поступлении на работу) и периодические (в течение трудовой деятельности) медицинские осмотры (обследования).
6.9.	Мероприятия, направленные на охрану здоровья
Работодатель обязуется:
-	 организовывать проведение за счет собственных средств обязательных предварительных (при поступлении на работу) и периодических (в течение трудовой деятельности) медицинских осмотров (обследований) работников, занятых на работах с вредными или тяжелыми условиями труда, внеочередных медицинских осмотров (обследований) работников по их просьбам в соответствии с медицинским заключением с сохранением за ними места работы (должности) и среднего заработка на время прохождения указанных медицинских осмотров (обследований) (ст. 213 ТК РФ); список должностей работников, занятых на работах с вредными или тяжелыми условиями труда является приложением к настоящему Коллективному договору; отказ работника от прохождения медицинского осмотра (обследования) рассматривается как нарушение трудовой дисциплины;
-	 предоставлять работникам возможность прохождения внеочередных медицинских осмотров (обследований) по их просьбам в соответствии с медицинским заключением с сохранением за ними места работы (должности) и среднего заработка;
-	  по решению комиссии по социальному страхованию с участием профсоюза приобретать для сотрудников путевки, курсовки на лечение и отдых;
6.10.	Обеспечение работников медицинской помощью
Работодатель обязуется:
-	 укомплектовать медикаментами аптечки первой помощи помещения, связанные с работами повышенной опасности и вредными условиями труда.
7.	Социальные гарантии
7.1.	Средства социальной поддержки работников
Для осуществления социальной поддержки работников учреждения, а также для реализации социальных программ администрации и профсоюзного комитета, в том числе включенных в настоящий коллективный договор, других социальных расходов используются следующие средства:
-	 средства Фонда социального страхования;
-	 средства, выделяемые работодателем для социальной поддержки работников;
-	 средства, выделяемые профкомом на социальные нужды.
Работодатель обязуется выделять на эти цели не менее 1% от внебюджетного фонда оплаты труда учреждения (пп. 9 п.2 ст 251 (ч.2, гл 25) Налогового Кодекса РФ). Профком обязуется для реализации социальных гарантий работников выделять не менее 15% профбюджета.
Использование средств социальной поддержки работников учреждения производится по следующим статьям:
-	 материальная помощь работникам, в том числе на медицинское обследование и лечение работников и их детей;
-	 дополнительное выходное пособие;
-	 средства, выделяемые на культурно-массовую и физкультурно-оздоровительную работу среди работников (не менее 0,1% от фонда оплаты труд
-	 новогодние подарки для детей работников;
-	 участие в организация похорон (транспортные расходы, ритуальные услуги);
-	 приобретение путевок и курсовок для работников и (или) их семей;
-	 компенсация расходов на приобретении путевок в лагеря отдыха для детей работников;
-	 другие социальные расходы.
Расходование средств на социальную поддержку сотрудников, выделяемых работодателем, осуществляется по совместному решению администрации и профсоюзного комитета.
Бухгалтерия ежегодно предоставляет в профсоюзный комитет учреждения сведения о фактическом использовании средств на социальную поддержку сотрудников учреждения

8. ВОЗМЕЩЕНИЕ ВРЕДА, ПРИЧИНЕННОГО ЗДОРОВЬЮ РАБОТНИКА

8.1. Учреждение  несет ответственность за вред, причиненный здоровью работников увечьем, профессиональным заболеванием либо иным повреждением здоровья, связанным с исполнением ими трудовых обязанностей, и возмещает наступивший вред в соответствии с действующим законодательством РФ.
8.2. Моральный вред, причиненный работнику неправомерными действиями или бездействием Работодателя, возмещается работнику в денежной форме в размерах, определяемых соглашением сторон трудового договора.

9. ВЫПЛАТА ПОСОБИЙ И КОМПЕНСАЦИЙ. ГАРАНТИИ РАБОТНИКАМ

9.1. Работникам предоставляются следующие гарантии и компенсации в порядке, установленном законодательством РФ:
- при приеме на работу, переводе на другую работу, по оплате труда;
- при направлении в служебные командировки;
- при исполнении государственных или общественных обязанностей;
- при совмещении работы с обучением;
- при вынужденном прекращении работы не по вине работника;
- при предоставлении ежегодного оплачиваемого отпуска;
- в некоторых случаях прекращения трудового договора;
- в связи с задержкой по вине Работодателя выдачи трудовой книжки при увольнении работника;
-	в других случаях, предусмотренных законодательством РФ.
9.2.	Стоимость проезда к месту использования отпуска на территории Российской Федерации, территории государств СНГ  и обратно раз в 2 года оплачивается Работодателем. 
     9.3. Оплата проезда в отпуск и обратно производится в зависимости от фактического использования того или иного вида транспорта: воздушного, железнодорожного - в купейном вагоне скорого поезда; водного - в каютах, оплачиваемых по V - VIII группам тарифных ставок на судах морского флота и в каютах III категории на судах речного флота; автомобильного общего пользования (кроме такси). Если работник воспользовался для проезда личным транспортом, его оплата производится по наименьшей стоимости проезда кратчайшим путем и при наличии документов, подтверждающих проведение отпуска в другой местности. Кроме проезда работодатель оплачивает стоимость провоза багажа весом до 30 кг.
9.4.	Проезд в отпуск и обратно оплачивается не только самому работнику, но и всем членам его семьи – жене, мужу, детям, учащимся детям (очное отделение средне специальных и высших учебных заведений) находящимся у него на иждивении.
    9.5. Возмещение стоимости проезда в отпуск и обратно работника и неработающих членов его семьи производится - исходя из примерной стоимости - перед отъездом в отпуск. Окончательный расчет производится по возвращении из отпуска на основании представленных билетов и других подтверждающих документов. При отсутствии проездных билетов, но при наличии других документов, подтверждающих проведение отпуска в другой местности, оплата производится по наименьшей стоимости проезда кратчайшим путем. Если работник проводит отпуск в нескольких местах, расходы по проезду к месту отпуска возмещаются только до одного пункта назначения по выбору работника, а по обратному проезду - от того же пункта кратчайшим путем. Когда работник использует отпуск, путешествуя по туристической путевке, стоимость проезда оплачивается: при путешествии по России - до начального пункта маршрута, указанного в путевке, и обратно из конечного пункта; при путешествии в другие страны - до границы Российской Федерации и обратно от ее границы.
9.6. Возмещение расходов, связанных с выездом из районов Севера, осуществляется из бюджетов субъектов Российской Федерации в порядке, предусмотренном Минфином России, из расчета:
-  работникам бюджетных учреждений и организаций, проработавшим в этих районах и местностях не менее 3 лет, - в размере 100% произведенных затрат;
При предоставлении гарантий и компенсаций соответствующие выплаты производятся за счет средств Работодателя.

----------


## dinadinina

10.Взаимодействие работодателя и профсоюзной организации
10.1 Работодатель и профсоюзный комитет обязуются:
-	сотрудничать в рамках законодательства по всем вопросам деятельности учреждения;
-	признавать право каждой из сторон предъявлять справедливые и взаимные требования;
-	обеспечивать регулярное и полное информирование сторон по всем вопросам, относящимся к их компетенции. 
Все решения по социально-экономическим вопросам, касающимся трудового коллектива, принимаются после взаимных консультаций и обсуждений. Все спорные вопросы решаются на основе взаимного уважения, не допускаются конфликты в трудовом коллективе.
10.2. Гарантии профсоюзной деятельности
Не  допускается ограничение гарантированных законом и настоящим Коллективным договором социально-трудовых и иных прав и свобод, принуждение, увольнение или иная форма воздействия в отношении любого работника в связи с его членством в профсоюзе или профсоюзной деятельностью.
Работодатель:
-	обеспечивает ежемесячное бесплатное перечисление на счет профсоюзной организации членских профсоюзных взносов из заработной платы работников, являющихся членами профсоюза, при наличии их письменных заявлений;
-	ежеквартально предоставляет в профком информацию об удержании членских взносов с работников.
Членам  профкома предоставляется право участвовать в работе совещаниях, проводимых администрацией учреждения,  на которых принимаются решения по вопросам социально-экономического положения работников, условий труда, развития социальной сферы. Администрация своевременно информирует о проведении указанных заседаний.
10.3. Гарантии профсоюзному активу
Увольнение по инициативе работодателя лиц, избранных в состав профсоюзных органов допускается, помимо соблюдения общего порядка увольнения, лишь с предварительного согласия профсоюзного органа, членами которого они являются, а председателя профсоюзной организации учреждения – лишь с согласия вышестоящего профсоюзного органа.
Работники, избранные в состав профсоюзных органов, не могут быть подвергнуты дисциплинарному взысканию без предварительного согласия органа профорганизации, членами которой они являются.
Работодатель освобождает от работы с сохранением среднего заработка председателя, членов профкома на время участия в качестве делегатов созываемых профсоюзом съездов, конференций, собраний, а также для участия в работе выборных органов профсоюза, комиссий с участием профкома. 
10.4.Документы учреждения, при принятии которых требуется согласование с профкомом
Работодатель согласовывает с профсоюзным комитетом приказы, распоряжения, локальные акты, связанные с реализацией коллективных или индивидуальных трудовых или иных прав работников.
Обязательное согласование с профкомом требуется при принятии, утверждении следующих локальных актов учреждения:
-	  Устав учреждения, приложения к Уставу;
-	  Положение о порядке оплаты труда и выплатах социального характера;
-	 Положение о заключении трудового договора; форма типового трудового договора с работником;
-	 Правила внутреннего распорядка (ст. 190 ТК РФ);
-	 другие локальные акты учреждения, затрагивающие вопросы трудовых и социальных прав работников.
Согласование с профкомом требуется при принятии, утверждении приказов, распоряжений по вопросам:
-	 расторжения трудового договора с работниками-членами профсоюза по инициативе работодателя (ст. 82, 374 ТК РФ);
-	 привлечения к сверхурочным работам (ст. 99 ТК РФ);
-	 разделения рабочего времени на части (ст. 195 ТК РФ);
-	 работы в выходные и нерабочие праздничные дни (ст. 113 ТК РФ);
-	 размеры повышения зарплаты в ночное время (ст. 154 ТК РФ);
-	 установления, изменения системы оплаты труда и форм материального поощрения (ст.135 ТК РФ), сроков выплаты зарплаты, формы расчетного листка (ст. 136 ТК РФ);
-	 введения, замены и пересмотра системы нормирования труда (ст. 159 ТК РФ);
-	 массового высвобождения работников (ст. 180 ТК РФ);
-	 установления перечня работников с ненормированным рабочим днем (ст. 101 ТК РФ);
-	 установления размеров повышенной зарплаты за вредные и (или) опасные и иные особые условия труда (ст. 147 ТК РФ) а также перечень профессий, должностей с такими условиями;
-	 применения и снятия дисциплинарного взыскания до истечения 1 года со дня его применения (ст. 193, 194 ТК РФ);
-	 определения форм профессиональной подготовки, переподготовки, повышения квалификации работников, перечень необходимых профессий и специальностей (ст. 196 ТК РФ);
-	 должностных инструкций работников ;
-	 графиков отпусков;
-	 сокращения численности или штата работников при ликвидации или реорганизации учреждения;
-	 разработки инструкций по охране труда;
-	 расследования несчастных случаев;
-	 порядка использования средств на мероприятия по охране труда;
-	 других документов, связанных с трудовыми коллективными или индивидуальными правами работников.
В случае отсутствия согласования с профкомом, указанные документы, локальные акты считаются недействительными и не вступившими в силу.
10.5.Список комиссий, к работе которых в обязательном порядке привлекаются представители профкома
Представители профкома входят на паритетных началах в состав следующих комиссий учреждения:
-	 комиссия по трудовым спорам.
Представители профкома входят в состав и участвуют в работе следующих комиссий учреждения:
-	 комиссия по социальному страхованию;
-	 комиссия по охране труда, аттестации рабочих мест;
-	 комиссия по тарификации, аттестации педагогических работников;
-	 другие комиссии, деятельность которых связана с решением вопросов по реализации трудовых или иных прав работников учреждения.
10.6.	Обязательства профкома
Профком обязуется:
-	представлять и защищать права и интересы членов профсоюза по социально-трудовым вопросам в соответствии с Федеральным законом “О профессиональных союзах, их правах и гарантиях деятельности” и ТК РФ;
-	представлять во взаимоотношениях с работодателем интересы работников, не являющихся членами профсоюза, в случае, если они уполномочили профком представлять их интересы и перечисляют ежемесячные денежные средства из заработной платы на счет профсоюзной организации;
-	представлять во взаимоотношениях с работодателем коллективные права работников, не являющихся членами профсоюза;
-	осуществлять контроль за соблюдением работодателем и его представителями трудового законодательства и иных нормативных правовых актов, содержащих нормы трудового права;
-	осуществлять контроль за правильностью расходования фонда заработной платы, надтарифного фонда, фонда экономии заработной платы, внебюдежтного фонда и иных фондов учреждения;
-	осуществлять контроль за правильностью ведения информационно-кадрового учета, в том числе за своевременностью внесения в трудовые книжки записей при присвоении квалификационных категорий по результатам аттестации работников;
-	совместно с работодателем и работниками разрабатывать меры по защите персональных данных работников (ст. 86 ТК РФ);
-	представлять и защищать трудовые права членов профсоюза в комиссии по трудовым спорам и суде;
-	совместно с комиссией по социальному страхованию осуществлять контроль за своевременным назначением и выплатой работникам пособий по обязательному социальному страхованию, вести учет нуждающихся в санаторно-курортном лечении;
-	осуществлять общественный контроль за своевременным и полным перечислением страховых платежей в фонд обязательного медицинского страхования;
-	осуществлять контроль за правильностью и своевременностью предоставления работникам отпусков и их оплаты;
-	участвовать в работе комиссий учреждения по тарификации, аттестации педагогических работников, аттестации рабочих мест, охране труда и других;
-	осуществлять контроль за выполнением Коллективного договора, участвовать в работе соответствующей комиссии;
-	оказывать ежегодную материальную помощь членам профсоюза в порядке и на условиях, ежегодно утверждаемых собранием профкома (профсоюзным собранием учреждения);
-	осуществлять культурно-массовую и физкультурно-оздоровительную работу.
10.7.	Права профкома на призыв к коллективным действиям
Профсоюзный комитет в период действия Коллективного договора при своевременном и полном выполнении включенных в него условий не призывает к забастовкам или иным коллективным действиям, кроме коллективных действий солидарности, всероссийских или республиканских акций, стремится к организации бесконфликтного трудового процесса.
В случае невыполнения или несвоевременного выполнения работодателем условий Коллективного договора профком оставляет за собой право на следующие действия:
-	обращение к работодателю с требованием выполнения условий Коллективного договора;
-	обращение к вышестоящим органам управления образованием, государственным, профсоюзным органам о нарушении условий Коллективного договора и принятием мер по его выполнению;
-	инициирование и проведение коллективного трудового спора;
-	призыв к проведению пикетов, митингов, собраний;
-	призыв к забастовке;
-	другие не запрещенные законом акции.
Проведение любого рода действий, акций должно производиться согласно соответствующим нормам законодательства РФ.

11. ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ

11.1.	 Настоящий коллективный договор заключен сроком на  3 года. Он вступает в силу со дня подписания и действует в течение всего срока. По истечении этого срока коллективный договор действует до тех пор, пока стороны не заключат новый, не изменят или не дополнят настоящий.
11.2.	Стороны имеют право продлить действие настоящего коллективного договора на срок не более трех лет.
11.3.	Изменения и дополнения коллективного договора в течение срока его действия производятся только по взаимному согласию в порядке, установленном законодательством РФ для его заключения.
11.4.	Для урегулирования разногласий в ходе коллективных переговоров и исполнения коллективного договора стороны используют примирительные процедуры. В течение трех дней после составления протокола разногласий стороны проводят консультации, формируют из своего состава примирительную комиссию.
11.5.	Стороны договорились, что текст коллективного договора должен быть доведен Работодателем до сведения работников в течение __ дней после его подписания. Для этого он должен быть соответствующим образом размножен.
11.6.	Профсоюзный орган обязуется разъяснять работникам положения коллективного договора, содействовать реализации их прав, основанных на коллективном договоре.
11.7.	Контроль за выполнением коллективного договора осуществляют обе стороны, подписавшие его.
11.8.	Стороны ежегодно отчитываются о выполнении коллективного договора на собрании трудового коллектива. С отчетом выступают первые лица обеих сторон, подписавшие коллективный договор.
11.9.	За неисполнение настоящего коллективного договора и нарушение его условий стороны коллективного договора несут ответственность в соответствии с законодательством РФ.
11.10.	Настоящий коллективный договор направляется Работодателем на уведомительную регистрацию в соответствующий орган по труду в течение семи дней со дня подписания. Вступление настоящего коллективного договора в силу не зависит от факта его уведомительной регистрации.
11.11.	Если условия хозяйственной деятельности организации ухудшаются или организации грозит банкротство (и, как следствие, потеря работниками рабочих мест), по взаимному согласию сторон настоящего коллективного договора действие ряда его положений может быть приостановлено до улучшения финансового положения организации, о чем составляется соответствующий документ.

Проверен инспекцией по труду, замечаний нет

----------


## ajnbybz

Девочки хочу поделится своими отчетами и планами

ОТЧЁТ
 работы районного Дома культуры 
Управления культуры 
Администрации МО «Кизнерский район»
    за 2009 год
п.Кизнер.

Ф.И.О. руководителя: Борисова Е.А.
Район: Кизнерский
Адрес: УР п. Кизнер, ул. К-Маркса 22а
Место нахождения, фактический адрес: УР п. Кизнер, ул. К-Маркса 22а
Дата постройки, ввода в эксплуатацию 2008 год
Телефон: 3-16-86
Учредители: Управление культуры Администрации МО «Кизнерский район»
Статус юридического лица не имеем.

Показатели	Годы
	2008 год	2009 год
Группа оплаты труда	2	2
Штатные единицы в учреждении	26	46,5
Фактические единицы в учреждении	26	48
Из них специалистов КДД	19	16
Образование специалистов:
01-высшее профессиональное (по культуре)	
2	
2
02-специальное профессиональное (по культуре)	13	2
03-высшее непрофессиональное	2	3
04-специальное непрофессиональное	4	6
Молодые специалисты (до 3-х лёт)	4	1
Специалисты пенсионного возраста	2	-
Имеют звание «заслуженный работник культуры»	1	1
Средняя заработная плата творческих работников	
5912	
6766
В течение года повысили квалификацию (кол-во человек)	
2	
4

Вакансии	1	-
Здание, где находится РДК: 
Общая площадь учреждения:
- Площадь досуговых помещений;
- Площадь вспомогательных помещений;
- Площадь прилегающей территории	
283 м2	
1311,5 м2
1209,81
294,3
12489
Последний срок капитального ремонта	2000г.	-
Число жителей поселения и /или обслуживаемой территории	
9139	
10000
Количество компьютеров	3	3
Наличие выхода в Интернет	нет	да
Поступило в отчетном году финансовых средств (тыс. руб.) из них:
- По основной деятельности;
- По предпринимательской деятельности	3139.4

446.7
588.8	6561.9

854.8
854.8
Израсходовано средств в отчетном году:	3139.4	6561,9
Средняя заработная плата по учреждению (руб.)		6007
Подпись директора		
1.1.Структурных преобразований за истёкший 2009 год не произошло.
     (структура учреждения и штатное расписание в приложении).
       С 1 февраля 2009 году было введено в эксплуатацию новое здание РДК по Федеральной целевой программе уничтожения запасов химического оружия. В связи с этим условия труда работников Управления культуры и материально-техническая база улучшились, вырос коэффициент посещаемости населения на мероприятия проводимых в РДК. 

1.2.Приоритетные направления деятельности.

№ п/п	Направления деятельности	Обоснование выбора

1.	сохранение, создание и освоение культурных и национальных ценностей;
	Люди должны быть уверены, что учреждение культуры работает в интересах человека и общества.

2.	предоставление культурных благ населению в различных формах и видах.
	Украсить быт и облагородить человека. Это большое искусство – проникнуть в сокровенную тайну души и заставить её генерировать Добро.

3.	проведение мероприятий посвящённых 90 – летию Государственности Удмуртии.
	Возрождение  культурных ценностей.  Проникнуть в глубинные пласты истории культуры республики, извлечь из них  нравственные и эстетические уроки.                                               
4.	Федеральный закон от 03.11.2006:
№ 174-ФЗ - «Об автономных учреждениях»	Изучение нормативно-правовых документов реформы «Об автономных учреждениях». 


5.	проведение мероприятий посвящённых 65-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945 годов.	В целях пропаганды художественными средствами героической истории и воинской славы Отечества, воспитания уважения к памяти его защитников.
6.	внедрение и использование платных услуг РДК	На обогащение материально – технической базы и материального стимулирования сотрудников. 


1.3. Наличие в районе (городе) целевых программ (перечислить).
Активность участия в их реализации РДК (ГДК).
1. Районная комплексная программа «Молодёжь Кизнерского района» на 2006 – 2010 г.г.
-Молодёжный фестиваль, посвящённый Году молодёжи в Российской Федерации совместно с отделом по делам молодёжи 
-Публичная защита проектов кандидатов в молодёжный парламент при Госсовете УР «Горжусь теми, кто со мной рядом» - защита творческих работ, совместно с отделом по делам молодёжи.
- Районный бал выпускников «Первый районный бал» 
- Тематическая дискотека, посвящённая Дню студента. «Ах, студенческая жизнь». 

2. Районная целевая программа «Комплексные меры противодействия злоупотреблению наркотиками и их незаконному обороту в Кизнерском районе» 2008 – 2010 г.г.
- Спортивные районные сельские игры
- Летние районные спортивные игры
- Межрегиональные соревнования по стритболу.

3. Районная целевая программа «Патриотическое воспитание граждан Удмуртской Республики, проживающих на территории Кизнерского района»
- День призывника «Служите достойно Отчизны сыны» 
- День призывника «Призыв -2009»
- Всероссийский фестиваль народного творчества «Салют Победы» - театрализованное представление «Бал Победы»

Раздел 2. Ресурсы
2.1. Внутренние ресурсы

Название объединения	Количество участников	Дата образования	Вид, жанр творчества(по стат. отчету)	Ф.И.О.
руководителя
Клубные формирования для детей до 14 лет
Танцевальная студия
-младшая группа
-средняя группа

Театральный кружок

Кружок вокального пения

Детский клуб «Почемучка»	
54

12

5

25	      2007г

1991г

1995г	Хореографический (народный современный танец)

Театральный

Вокальный
(детские эстрадные  песни)

Досуг детей	Шакирова Н.В.

Головлёва Т.А.

Зюракова В.А.

МингалеевР.Ф
Клубные формирования для детей 15 – 18 лет
Танцевальный коллектив «Арабеск»
-Старшая группа
-Средняя
 Группа

Клуб «До 16 – ти и старше
30	2002г

1997г	Хореографический
(народный 
современный
танец)

досуг подростков
и молодёжи 	Шакирова Н.В.

Лукоянов Р.А.
Клубные формирования для посетителей 18 – 35 лет
Вокальная студия «Звуковая дорожка»	10	1997г	Вокальный
( современные эстрадные песни)	Кузнецов С.А.
Клубные формирования для посетителей 35-55 лет
Клуб «Досуг»

Клуб «Грация»

Народный хор РДК

Народный театр«Родники»	30

12

16
         16	1993г

2004г

1946г

1972г	семейный досуг

спортивно-оздоровительный
вокальный
( Народные песни)

театральный	Головлева Т.А.

Шакирова Н.В.

Зюракова В.А.

Головлёва Т.А.
Борисова Е.А.

2.2. Персонал учреждения

Общая численность      работников	    Количество штатных работников	Количество специалистов	Специалисты	Специалисты со стажем
			С высшим образованием	Со средним специальным образованием	Со средним образованием	Менее 3 лет	От 3 до 5 лет 
	От 6 до 15 лет
	Свыше 15 лет	Свыше 20 лет	Свыше 30 лет
48	39	16	5	8	3	2	2	6	3	3	-

2.3. Внешние ресурсы
Организации – соседи.
Отрасль	Организации-сотрудники	Формы сотрудничества
Промышленность	Хлебокомбинат Кизнерского райпо,

 	Концертные программы, чествование передовиков,
Вечера отдыха,
 Смотры конкурсы художественной самодеятельности
Сельское хозяйство	Управление с/х, Муниципальные Образования Кизнерского района	Концертные программы
Вечера отдыха,
чествование передовиков,
ярмарки
СМИ	Редакция газеты «Новая жизнь»	Реклама, анонсы, информационные статьи
Образование	РОНО, Школы№1, №2, 
детские сады №1,2,3,5, 
профессиональное  училище №30	Вечера отдыха, концертные программы, плановые мероприятия,
Смотры конкурсы художественной самодеятельности
Здравоохранение	Кизнерская ЦРБ	Вечера отдыха, концертные программы,
Смотры конкурсы художественной самодеятельности
Культура и спорт	Отдел спорта	Спортивные игры, концертные программы, чествование спортсменов, озвучивание мероприятий 
Общественные, политические организации	Отдел социальной защиты населения,
Национальные объединения 	Вечера отдыха, концертные программы, фестивали, дни культур
Торговля, бытовое обслуживание	Кизнерское Райпо, Кизнерское ЖКХ	Вечера отдыха, концертные программы,
Смотры конкурсы художественной самодеятельности
Органы власти	Администрация МО «Кизнерский район»
	Вечера отдыха, концертные программы,
Смотры конкурсы художественной самодеятельности,
Социально-творческие заказы


2.4. Что сделано в прошедшем году в плане повышения имиджа учреждения и сотрудников в глазах общественности и исполнительной власти. 
         Имидж учреждения культуры, его руководства и каждого сотрудника зависит от множественных факторов. Большое значение имеет материальная база, квалифицированность  работников, реклама, отношение общества к культуре и т.д. Коллектив РДК постоянно находится в творческом поиске и старается поддерживать планку, достигнутую многими годами.
В коллективе 5 специалистов имеют высшее образование. В учебном центре Министерства культуры  г. Ижевск,  свою квалификацию повышали Колесников С.А. - зав. звукотехническими средствами, Гатауллин И.Ф. – светотехник, Борисова Е.А. – директор РДК, Мингалеев Р.Ф – методист РДК. Работники РДК, владея механизмами управления своего имиджа, обеспечивает положительную работу и имеют,  значительный и стабильный успех в деятельности учреждения.

Раздел 3. Основная деятельность

Мероприятия	Количество культурно-досуговых мероприятий 	Культурно-досуговые мероприятия, проводимые на платной основе (из общего числа)
	Общее

160	Для детей до 14 лет 


25	Всего

80	Кол-во посетителей

    21403	Для детей до 14 лет
					Всего меропр.
12	Кол-во посетит.
1677

В учреждении
Собственные (плановые)	92	23	54	12627	12	1677

Муниципального статуса	4	-	2	836	-	-
Республиканского статуса	2	-	1	450	-	-
Иные 	25	-	21	7440	-	-
Всего:	123	23	78	21353	12	1677
За пределами учреждения
Собственные	16	-	2	50	-	-
Муниципальные	7	-	-	-	-	-
Республиканские	-	1	-	-	-	-
Иные 	14	1	-	-	-	-
Всего:	37	2	-	50	12	-

Всего:	160	25	80	21403	12	1677

3.1.Анализ наиболее ярких, значимых районных мероприятий, социально-культурных акций отчетного периода. 
Масленица один из самых старинных славянских праздников с размахом прошёл 1 марта на центральной площади РДК. На площади дымились мангалы с шашлыком, шла торговля всевозможными угощениями и яствами, и,  конечно же,  блинами. На других площадках вовсю трудились артисты. Была занята и главная сцена - перед районным Домом культуры. На ней и разместилось основное действо – театрализованное представление «Вот так Масленица!». Звучали народные песни, частушки, масленичные заклички в исполнении народного хора «Задоринка», группы «Мелодия», работниками  методического центра и мн. других. На затейных площадках ловкость и сноровку демонстрировали «добры молодцы и красны девицы», которые сразились в «бое с мешками», забирались за призами на заледенелый столб, состязались в поднятии гири...  Апогеем праздника стало сжигание  чучела «Масленицы». Работники РДК вложили в проведение праздника немало сил, показав всё доброе, хорошее, что сохраняет в глубине души наш народ.
31 мая центральная площадь наполнилась детским смехом и радостью. С самого утра здесь царил праздник детства – Международный день защиты детей. Наверное, хорошая погода поспособствовала тому, что на праздник пришло около 600 ребятишек и их родителей. Праздник, носивший название «Вот оно какое, наше детство» вели весёлая хрюшка Нюша (В.Зюракова) и Пчелёнок (Р.Мингалеев). Для детей они провели немало весёлых конкурсов, в том числе и традиционный конкурс рисунков на асфальте. Малыши стали, пожалуй, самыми активными участниками мероприятия – они бегали, смеялись, пускали мыльные пузыри, ели сладкую вату, прыгали на батуте – в общем, создавали атмосферу непринужденного веселья, которая для такого дня просто обязательна. Расходились гости события довольные и счастливые, говоря тёплые слова благодарности организаторам. 
Впервые 19 июня в РДК с большим успехом прошёл «Районный бал выпускников». Праздник проходил в теплой и дружеской обстановке, гостей было настолько много, что весь зал Дома культуры был буквально освещен их лучезарными улыбками. В торжественной  обстановке выпускников поздравили и наградили медалями и грамотами, вручили красные дипломы учащимся ПУ № 30. После завершения официальной части ребят ожидал ещё один подарок – дискотека.
Яркой страницей в культурной жизни района стало театрализованное представление «Бал Победы» проходившее 8 ноября в рамках Всероссийского фестиваля народного творчества «Салют Победы», посвящённого 65-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945г.г. Захватывающее зрелище не оставило равнодушными ни зрителей, ни компетентное жюри из Ижевска, по решению которого 12 участников получили Грамоты за участие и дипломы Лауреатов этого престижного конкурса.  Режиссер театрализованного представления Т. Головлева. В представлении принимали участие специалисты всех подразделений  управления культуры.
3.2.Новые формы работы.

3.3.Проанализировать деятельность учреждения по направлениям:

Социальная группа, категория, аудитории	Количество мероприятий	Форма обслуживания
Дошкольники	
5	Театрализованные развлекательные программы, конкурсно-игровые программы
Дети до 14 лет	
20	Театрализованные программы,
конкурсно-игровые программы

Молодежь (14 -30 лет)	
64	Вечера отдыха, концертные программы,
Ретро дискотеки,
диспуты

Средний возраст	
19	Вечера отдыха, концертные программы,
Конкурсы художественной самодеятельности
Пенсионеры	13	Концертные программы, вечера отдыха
Безработные	-	-
Люди с ограниченными возможностями	1	Концертные программы
Всего 7 групп	Всего 122 мероприятия	Всего 5 форм работы

Раздел 4. Предпринимательская деятельность

4.1. Объем доходов за 2009 год  854 тыс. 800 руб.  Процент роста составляет к уровню 2009 года 31,2 %.

Меценатство, спонсорство, целевые поступления
Организация	Цель поступления	Сумма или иная форма поддержки (тыс.руб.)
Целевое финансирование
Администрация МО	-Праздничный концерт ко Дню защитника Отечества «Служу Отечеству и Вам»
-Праздничный концерт посвящённый женскому дню «Пусть вечно царствует любовь»	2554 руб.

1000 руб.

Раздел 5. Работа со СМИ и реклама

5.1. Информационное сопровождение деятельности

Вид информации	Количество, период	Издание, вид, форма
Статьи в местных изданиях	13 статей за 2009г.	Газета «Новая жизнь»
Радиорепортаж о мероприятии, посвященном празднованию «Дню Победы», репортаж по премьере спектакля «Не покидай меня» посвящённого 65-летию Великой Победы.	2 репортажа за 6 месяцев	Радио «Моя Удмуртия» передача «Говорит Кизнер»
Реклама на улице	2	Баннеры
Реклама в учреждениях и организациях	400 шт. за 6 месяцев	Афиши

Раздел 6. Хозяйственная деятельность
6.1. Совершенствование материально-технической базы.
Работники районного Дома культуры в феврале 2009 года переехали в новое здание, в связи с этим проведение капитального, текущего ремонта здания, благоустройства, приобретение мебели, оборудования, технических средств, не требуется.
Костюмы  для художественной самодеятельности в течение года были пошиты для хореографического коллектива «Арабеск» 20 тысяч, для народного хора РДК 15 тысяч,  а также пошиты костюмы Деда Мороза и Снегурочки на сумму 10 тысяч, самостоятельно изготовили две ростовые куклы: «Нюша», «Тигр» на сумму 5 тысяч. Все костюмы были приобретены за счёт  спецсчёта. 
6.2.	Количество единиц компьютеров в учреждении:  3
Раздел 7 .Инновационная деятельность
Новатор (структурное подразделение, работник), решаемая проблема, краткое описание нововведения, результаты.
Раздел 8. Достижения года  
    -12 участников получили Грамоты за участие и дипломы Лауреатов конкурса Всероссийского фестиваля народного творчества «Салют Победы», посвящённого 65-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945г.г.
    -Народный театр «Родники» руководители Головлёва Т.А., Борисова Е.А. приняли участие в республиканском фестивале театральных коллективов «Победная Весна» посвящённом 65-летию Победы в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945г.г. с премьерой спектакля «Не покидай меня» А.Дударева 
     -Подтверждение звания «Народный хор РДК» -руководитель Зюракова В.А.
-Впервые в РДК с большим успехом прошёл «Районный бал выпускников»
Раздел 9. Проблемы в работе и перспективы развития учреждения.
        Специалисты РДК  люди глубоко преданные своему делу и уже не первый год зарекомендовали себя с положительной стороны. За истекший год все запланированные мероприятия были благополучно проведены, за исключением 2-х мероприятий (в связи с эпидемией гриппа) по пропаганде здорового образа жизни «В здоровом теле - здоровый дух!», Праздничный концерт, посвященный дню матери «Мама самый родной человек».
Раздел 10. Предложения и пожелания в адрес «Республиканского дома народного творчества – Дома молодежи». 
-Надеемся на  дальнейшее сотрудничество.
Культурно-досуговые мероприятия
Всего мероприятий	Посетителей на них	Из них для
детей до 14 лет	Посетителей на них
2008	2009	2008	2009	2008	2009	2008	2009
149	160	26948	37084	39	25	3011	3162

Подпись 
руководителя  РДК

----------


## ajnbybz

А это планы РДК
1.Маркетинговая деятельность.

№
п/п	Содержание	Сроки исполнения	Исполнитель	Финансирование
1.1	Заключать договора с руководителями предприятий, учреждений на проведение профессиональных праздников, юбилеев, детских праздников	
В течение
года	

Борисова Е.А.	

По договору
1.2	Расширение ассортимента
услуг: реклама проводимых мероприятий, постановка танцев, методическая и тех. помощь
(запись фонограмм, разработка сценариев)	

В течение
года	
Шакирова Н.В
КолесниковС.А
Кузнецов С.А Горенкова С.Б	

По договору

2. Организационно – методическая деятельность.

2.1	Методический совет РДК
проведение совещаний
(в форме планёрок)
еженедельно с целью
информации о выполнении
текущих недельных планов,
планов на месяц и квартал.	
В течение
года


Борисова Е.А.



	Анализ проведённых мероприятий	В течение
года
	Горенкова С.Б.

	Обсуждение готовящегося сценария (читка)	В течение
года	Головлёва Т.А.
	Ознакомление и привлечение
к заседаниям методического совета практикантов училища культуры	Январь-
февраль	
Борисова Е.А.
Головлёва Т.А.

	Планирование, развитие досуговой деятельности	Январь	Горенкова С.Б
	Подведение итогов досуговой деятельности за прошлый год	Январь	Борисова Е.А
2.2	Художественный совет РДК
-проводить совещание по обсуждению и утверждению репертуарных планов люби-тельских и  творческих коллективов
-обсуждение и анализ проводимых мероприятий	

Один раз в
год	


Кузнецов С.А
Головлёва Т.А


3. Развитие народного творчества

№ п/п	Содержание	Сроки исполнения	Исполнитель	Финансирование
3.1. 	Конкурс патриотической песни среди школьников п.Кизнер в рамках подготовки к празднованию 65-летия со дня Победы «Нам есть чем гордиться и есть что беречь».	Январь	Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет
3.2. 	Спектакль
«Детские забавы»	Апрель –
май	Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет
3.3.     	Спектакль
«Не покидай меня»	Февраль,
Май	Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет
3.4. 	Русский народный праздник «Пришла масленица, веселись, на подарки не скупись!»	Март
	Щербакова О.Н	Бюджет
3.5	День культуры кряшен
«Разноцветные кружева души»	Май

	Щербакова О.Н
	Бюджет

3.6
	Удмуртский народный праздник «Гербер»
	июнь	Щербакова О.Н
	Бюджет
3.7	Татарский народный праздник «Сабантуй»	Июнь	Щербакова О.Н	Бюджет
3.8	Марийский народный праздник «Семык»	июнь	Щербакова О.Н	Бюджет

4. Камерные формы работы.

4.1.	Заседание клуба «Радуга культур»:
-Национальный фестиваль «Перезвон культур»

-Вечер отдыха «Этот старый новый год»

-Вечер отдыха «Мужчина – гражданин, защитник»

- Тематический вечер, посвящённый 150 –летию А.П. Чехову «России тонкая душа»

- Капустник
«У природы нет плохой погоды»

- Тематический вечер «Банные посиделки»

	Январь





Январь



Февраль



Апрель




Октябрь



ноябрь	Щербакова О.Н



Бюджет

4.2. 	Заседание к клубе «Ветеран»:

- Праздник 1 апреля – «Время шуток и веселья»

- Развлекательная программа «Золотой осени россыпи»	


Апрель



Октябрь	


Горенкова С.Б.	


Бюджет,
Совет ветеранов
4.3.	Заседание в клубе
«До 16 –ти и старше»:
Танцевальная программа
«Не кантовать!», ко Дню студента.

- Праздник 1 апреля «Смех без правил»

- Дискотека для молодежи «Лето. Молодость. Любовь»

- Новогодняя дископрограмма
«Дед Мороз и Ко»



Январь



Апрель


Июнь



Декабрь	Лукоянов Р. А.	
Внебюджетные средства
4.4.	Заседание в клубе «Почемучка»:
-Познавательная программа для детей «Познай свой край», посвящённая 90 – летию Государственности Удмуртии.

- Интеллектуальная игра, посвящённая 65-й годовщине Победы в ВОв «Наши деды славные победы»


Март







Апрель


Мингалеев Р.Ф







Лукоянов Р.А	



Внебюджетные средства





Бюджет
4.5.	Заседание в клубе «Досуг»:
- вечер отдыха «День влюблённых»
-тетрализованная развлекательная программа «Осенний Бриз»	

Февраль 


Октябрь 	

ГоловлёваТ.А.	
Внебюджетные средства

5. Организация досуга. Массовые формы работы.


 5.1	Праздничный концерт, посвящённый дню района «Край родной, навек любимый!»	
Январь	
Головлёва Т.А

Бюджет

 5.2	Театрализованная  концертная программа, посвященная Дню защитников Отечества
«Я люблю тебя жизнь…»	
Февраль	
Горенкова С.Б

Бюджет

5.3        	Тематическая концертная программа, посвященная  Международному женскому дню «Все для любимых!»	
Март	
Лукоянов Р.А	Бюджет

 5.4   	Концертная программа, посвящённая празднику весны и труда
«Как прекрасен этот мир!»	
Май

Мингалеев Р.Ф	Бюджет


 5.5	Праздничный театрализованный концерт, посвященный  65-й годовщине Победы в ВОв «Бал Победы».	
Май	
Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет

 5.6	Праздничный концерт, посвящённый дню семьи
«В семье согласье – лучшее счастье»	
Май

Горенкова С.Б	Бюджет
 5.7	Детский праздник «У нас каникулы! А у вас?!»	Июнь	Мингалеев Р.Ф	Бюджет

 5.8	Бал выпускников  «Остановись мгновенье, ты прекрасно!»	
Июнь	
Лукоянов Р.А	Бюджет
5.9	Празднование дня посёлка
«Радость одна на всех!»	Июнь
	Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет

5.10.  	Детский праздник ко дню знаний  «Приключение друзей»	
Сентябрь

Лукоянов Р.А	Спецсчёт
  5.11	Праздничная программа ко Дню пожилых «Мы дарим Вам тепло души»	
Октябрь	
Горенкова С.Б	Бюджет

5.12	Праздничный концерт, посвящённый 90 – летию Государственности Удмуртии «Удмуртия моя».	
Ноябрь

Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет
5.13	Праздничный концерт ко Дню тружеников сельского хозяйства «Славен труд твой, Земледелец!»	
Ноябрь

Мингалеев Р.Ф	Бюджет
  5.14  	Праздничная программа  ко Дню матери «Мама – чудо мира»	
Ноябрь	
Горенкова С.Б	Бюджет
  5.15	Тематический концерт «Дари добро другим во благо»	
Декабрь

Лукоянов Р.А	
Бюджет

5.16	Детское новогоднее театрализованное представление «Путешествие в новогоднюю страну сказок»	
Декабрь

Мингалеев Р.А	
Спецсчёт
  5.17 	Праздничное новогоднее представление «Бьют куранты 12 раз»	
Декабрь	
Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет

6. Имиджевая политика и рекламная деятельность.

6.1	Обзор важнейших мероприятий, анонсы, расширенная реклама в газете «Новая жизнь»	
В течение года	
Горенкова С.Б.	Внебюджетные
средства
6.2	Изготовление переносных афиш, наглядной агитации «Чем живёт РДК», фотоальбом, видеозапись.	
В течение года	
Кузнецов А.Б.
Колесников С.А.	Внебюджетные
средства

6.3	
Обменные концерты с коллективами соседних районов и областей	
В течение года	Головлёва Т.А.
Андреев М.И.
Кузнецов С.А.	
Внебюджетные
средства


Подпись директор РДК                                       Е.А.Борисова


























УТВЕРЖДАЮ
__________________________
Начальник Управления культуры
Администрации МО «Кизнерский район»
Т.Н.Подьячева
«_____»____________2010г.

Смета доходов и расходов
по средствам, полученным от предпринимательской
и иной приносящей доход деятельности, 
на 2010год РДК.

Наименование	Код	Сумма, руб.
Доходы -всего:                   000 300 00000 00 0000 000	895000
Дискотеки		      650000
Вечера отдыха		 65000
Мероприятия		100000
Концерты, спектакли		 80000
Спонсоры		
Прочие услуги		

Расходы-всего:		      895000
Оплата труда и начисления на оплату труда	210	
Заработная плата	211	325000
Прочие выплаты (суточные)	212	          2000
Начисления на оплату труда	213	   75725
Приобретение услуг	220	
Услуги связи	221	  12800
Транспортные услуги (проездные)	222	          2000
Коммунальные услуги	223	      223750
Услуги по содержанию имущества	225	  20000
Прочие услуги (подписка, прочие расходы)	226	        50000
Прочие расходы	290	  15000
Поступление нефинансовых активов	300	       
Увеличение стоимости ОС	310	        30000
Увеличение стоимости мат-х запасов (ГСМ, уголь, проч .расх.материалы)	340	        34475
15% в фонд поддержки культуры		      134250



                               Директор РДК____________________________





УТВЕРЖДАЮ
 ____________________________
 Начальник Управления  культуры
 Администрации МО "Кизнерский район" 
 Т.Н. Подъячева
 «      »______________ 2009 г.

ПРЕЙСКУРАНТ ЦЕН
услуги РДК на 2009год

№	Наименование платных услуг	Единица измерения	Стоимость, руб.
1.	Дискотека 		
	- взрослый 	1 билет	60-00
	- детский	1 билет	20-00
2.	Спектакли народного		

	театра «Родники»:		
	- взрослый	1 билет	50-00
	- детский	1 билет	20-00
3.	 Концерты:		
	взрослый -	1 билет	50-00
	детский	1 билет	20-00
4.	Музыкальное оформление	продолжительность	цена договорная
	свадеб, юбилеев,	работы не более 6	
	корпоративных вечеров.	часов	
5.	Прокат костюмов.	1 сутки	50-00 - от состояния
			костюма
6.	Запись фонограмм.	1 песня	от 100-300
7.	Продажа сценариев.	1 лист	10-00
8.	Ксерокопия.	1 лист	8-00

Директор РДК                          Борисова Е.А.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
А это планы РДК
1.Маркетинговая деятельность.

№
п/п	Содержание	Сроки исполнения	Исполнитель	Финансирование
1.1	Заключать договора с руководителями предприятий, учреждений на проведение профессиональных праздников, юбилеев, детских праздников	
В течение
года	

Борисова Е.А.	

По договору
1.2	Расширение ассортимента
услуг: реклама проводимых мероприятий, постановка танцев, методическая и тех. помощь
(запись фонограмм, разработка сценариев)	

В течение
года	
Шакирова Н.В
КолесниковС.А
Кузнецов С.А Горенкова С.Б	

По договору

2. Организационно – методическая деятельность.

2.1	Методический совет РДК
проведение совещаний
(в форме планёрок)
еженедельно с целью
информации о выполнении
текущих недельных планов,
планов на месяц и квартал.	
В течение
года


Борисова Е.А.



	Анализ проведённых мероприятий	В течение
года
	Горенкова С.Б.

	Обсуждение готовящегося сценария (читка)	В течение
года	Головлёва Т.А.
	Ознакомление и привлечение
к заседаниям методического совета практикантов училища культуры	Январь-
февраль	
Борисова Е.А.
Головлёва Т.А.

	Планирование, развитие досуговой деятельности	Январь	Горенкова С.Б
	Подведение итогов досуговой деятельности за прошлый год	Январь	Борисова Е.А
2.2	Художественный совет РДК
-проводить совещание по обсуждению и утверждению репертуарных планов люби-тельских и  творческих коллективов
-обсуждение и анализ проводимых мероприятий	

Один раз в
год	


Кузнецов С.А
Головлёва Т.А


3. Развитие народного творчества

№ п/п	Содержание	Сроки исполнения	Исполнитель	Финансирование
3.1. 	Конкурс патриотической песни среди школьников п.Кизнер в рамках подготовки к празднованию 65-летия со дня Победы «Нам есть чем гордиться и есть что беречь».	Январь	Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет
3.2. 	Спектакль
«Детские забавы»	Апрель –
май	Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет
3.3.     	Спектакль
«Не покидай меня»	Февраль,
Май	Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет
3.4. 	Русский народный праздник «Пришла масленица, веселись, на подарки не скупись!»	Март
	Щербакова О.Н	Бюджет
3.5	День культуры кряшен
«Разноцветные кружева души»	Май

	Щербакова О.Н
	Бюджет

3.6
	Удмуртский народный праздник «Гербер»
	июнь	Щербакова О.Н
	Бюджет
3.7	Татарский народный праздник «Сабантуй»	Июнь	Щербакова О.Н	Бюджет
3.8	Марийский народный праздник «Семык»	июнь	Щербакова О.Н	Бюджет

4. Камерные формы работы.

4.1.	Заседание клуба «Радуга культур»:
-Национальный фестиваль «Перезвон культур»

-Вечер отдыха «Этот старый новый год»

-Вечер отдыха «Мужчина – гражданин, защитник»

- Тематический вечер, посвящённый 150 –летию А.П. Чехову «России тонкая душа»

- Капустник
«У природы нет плохой погоды»

- Тематический вечер «Банные посиделки»

	Январь

Январь

Февраль

Апрель

Октябрь

ноябрь	Щербакова О.Н

Бюджет

4.2. 	Заседание к клубе «Ветеран»:

- Праздник 1 апреля – «Время шуток и веселья»

- Развлекательная программа «Золотой осени россыпи»	


Апрель

Октябрь	

Горенкова С.Б.	

Бюджет,
Совет ветеранов
4.3.	Заседание в клубе
«До 16 –ти и старше»:
Танцевальная программа
«Не кантовать!», ко Дню студента.

- Праздник 1 апреля «Смех без правил»

- Дискотека для молодежи «Лето. Молодость. Любовь»

- Новогодняя дископрограмма
«Дед Мороз и Ко»

Январь

Апрель

Июнь

Декабрь	Лукоянов Р. А.	
Внебюджетные средства
4.4.	Заседание в клубе «Почемучка»:
-Познавательная программа для детей «Познай свой край», посвящённая 90 – летию Государственности Удмуртии.

- Интеллектуальная игра, посвящённая 65-й годовщине Победы в ВОв «Наши деды славные победы»

Март

Апрель

Мингалеев Р.Ф

Лукоянов Р.А	

Внебюджетные средства

Бюджет
4.5.	Заседание в клубе «Досуг»:
- вечер отдыха «День влюблённых»
-тетрализованная развлекательная программа «Осенний Бриз»	

Февраль 

Октябрь 	

ГоловлёваТ.А.	
Внебюджетные средства

5. Организация досуга. Массовые формы работы.

 5.1	Праздничный концерт, посвящённый дню района «Край родной, навек любимый!»	
Январь	
Головлёва Т.А	
Бюджет

 5.2	Театрализованная  концертная программа, посвященная Дню защитников Отечества
«Я люблю тебя жизнь…»	
Февраль	
Горенкова С.Б

Бюджет

5.3  Тематическая концертная программа, посвященная  Международному женскому дню «Все для любимых!»	
Март	
Лукоянов Р.А	Бюджет

 5.4   	Концертная программа, посвящённая празднику весны и труда
«Как прекрасен этот мир!»	
Май

Мингалеев Р.Ф	Бюджет

 5.5	Праздничный театрализованный концерт, посвященный  65-й годовщине Победы в ВОв «Бал Победы».	
Май	
Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет

 5.6	Праздничный концерт, посвящённый дню семьи
«В семье согласье – лучшее счастье»	
Май

Горенкова С.Б	Бюджет
 5.7	Детский праздник «У нас каникулы! А у вас?!»	Июнь	Мингалеев Р.Ф	Бюджет

 5.8	Бал выпускников  «Остановись мгновенье, ты прекрасно!»	
Июнь	
Лукоянов Р.А	Бюджет
5.9	Празднование дня посёлка
«Радость одна на всех!»	Июнь
	Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет

5.10.  	Детский праздник ко дню знаний  «Приключение друзей»	
Сентябрь

Лукоянов Р.А	Спецсчёт
  5.11	Праздничная программа ко Дню пожилых «Мы дарим Вам тепло души»	
Октябрь	
Горенкова С.Б	Бюджет

5.12	Праздничный концерт, посвящённый 90 – летию Государственности Удмуртии «Удмуртия моя».	
Ноябрь

Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет
5.13	Праздничный концерт ко Дню тружеников сельского хозяйства «Славен труд твой, Земледелец!»	
Ноябрь

Мингалеев Р.Ф	Бюджет
  5.14  	Праздничная программа  ко Дню матери «Мама – чудо мира»	
Ноябрь	
Горенкова С.Б	Бюджет
  5.15	Тематический концерт «Дари добро другим во благо»	
Декабрь

Лукоянов Р.А	
Бюджет

5.16	Детское новогоднее театрализованное представление «Путешествие в новогоднюю страну сказок»	
Декабрь

Мингалеев Р.А	
Спецсчёт
  5.17 	Праздничное новогоднее представление «Бьют куранты 12 раз»	
Декабрь	
Головлёва Т.А	Бюджет

6. Имиджевая политика и рекламная деятельность.

6.1	Обзор важнейших мероприятий, анонсы, расширенная реклама в газете «Новая жизнь»	
В течение года	
Горенкова С.Б.	Внебюджетные
средства
6.2	Изготовление переносных афиш, наглядной агитации «Чем живёт РДК», фотоальбом, видеозапись.	
В течение года	
Кузнецов А.Б.
Колесников С.А.	Внебюджетные
средства

6.3	
Обменные концерты с коллективами соседних районов и областей	
В течение года	Головлёва Т.А.
Андреев М.И.
Кузнецов С.А.	
Внебюджетные
средства
Подпись директор РДК                                       Е.А.Борисова

УТВЕРЖДАЮ
__________________________
Начальник Управления культуры
Администрации МО «Кизнерский район»
Т.Н.Подьячева
«_____»____________2010г.

Смета доходов и расходов
по средствам, полученным от предпринимательской
и иной приносящей доход деятельности, 
на 2010год РДК.

Наименование	Код	Сумма, руб.
Доходы -всего:                   000 300 00000 00 0000 000	895000
Дискотеки		      650000
Вечера отдыха		 65000
Мероприятия		100000
Концерты, спектакли		 80000
Спонсоры		
Прочие услуги		

Расходы-всего:		      895000
Оплата труда и начисления на оплату труда	210	
Заработная плата	211	325000
Прочие выплаты (суточные)	212	          2000
Начисления на оплату труда	213	   75725
Приобретение услуг	220	
Услуги связи	221	  12800
Транспортные услуги (проездные)	222	          2000
Коммунальные услуги	223	      223750
Услуги по содержанию имущества	225	  20000
Прочие услуги (подписка, прочие расходы)	226	        50000
Прочие расходы	290	  15000
Поступление нефинансовых активов	300	       
Увеличение стоимости ОС	310	        30000
Увеличение стоимости мат-х запасов (ГСМ, уголь, проч .расх.материалы)	340	        34475
15% в фонд поддержки культуры		      134250



                               Директор РДК____________________________





УТВЕРЖДАЮ
 ____________________________
 Начальник Управления  культуры
 Администрации МО "Кизнерский район" 
 Т.Н. Подъячева
 «      »______________ 2009 г.

ПРЕЙСКУРАНТ ЦЕН
услуги РДК на 2009год

№	Наименование платных услуг	Единица измерения	Стоимость, руб.
1.	Дискотека 		
	- взрослый 	1 билет	60-00
	- детский	1 билет	20-00
2.	Спектакли народного		

	театра «Родники»:		
	- взрослый	1 билет	50-00
	- детский	1 билет	20-00
3.	 Концерты:		
	взрослый -	1 билет	50-00
	детский	1 билет	20-00
4.	Музыкальное оформление	продолжительность	цена договорная
	свадеб, юбилеев,	работы не более 6	
	корпоративных вечеров.	часов	
5.	Прокат костюмов.	1 сутки	50-00 - от состояния
			костюма
6.	Запись фонограмм.	1 песня	от 100-300
7.	Продажа сценариев.	1 лист	10-00
8.	Ксерокопия.	1 лист	8-00

Директор РДК                          Борисова Е.А.

----------


## Tajussa

Приветствую.
Вот наши правила внутреннего трудового распорядка.
Такими они были раньше.


ПРАВИЛА
внутреннего трудового распорядка для работников.

Общие положения.
В соответствии с Конституцией Российской Федерации граждане РФ имеют право:
- на труд получение гарантированной работы с оплатой труда в соответствии с его количеством и качеством и не ниже установленного государством минимального размера;
- на выбор профессии, рода занятий и работы в соответствии с призванием, способностями, профессиональной подготовкой, образованием и с учетом общественных потребностей.
Трудовая дисциплина в МУ ДК  регламентируется настоящими правилами и обеспечивается администрацией путем:
 - создания необходимых организационных и экономических условий для нормальной высокопроизводительной работы;
- воспитания в работниках сознательного отношения к труду методами убеждения, воодушевления и поощрения за высококачественный, добросовестный труд;
- применения к нарушителям трудовой дисциплины мер дисциплинарного и общественного воздействия.

Основные обязанности работников.
Работники  обязаны:
- знать и выполнять свои должностные обязанности, требования по охране труда и безопасности трудового процесса, правила противопожарной безопасности и иные нормативные документы, которые способствуют высокой производительности труда, сохранности материальных ценностей и безопасности работников при выполнении своих обязанностей на рабочем месте;
- работать честно и добросовестно, соблюдать трудовую дисциплину, своевременно, точно и качественно выполнять распоряжения администрации;
- использовать все свое рабочее время для производительного труда;
- воздерживаться от действий, мешающих другим работникам выполнять их служебные обязанности;
- оперативно и с максимальной пользой для МУ ДК  решать вопросы, входящие в круг служебных обязанностей;
- улучшать качество работы, 
- всеми возможными способами повышать свою квалификацию (заниматься самообразованием, по направлению администрации посещать курсы повышения квалификации, семинары, практикумы, методические объединения и т.д.);
- не допускать нарушения назначенных администрацией сроков выполнения заданий без уважительных (болезнь, форс-мажорные личные обстоятельства о возникновении которых необходимо немедленно сообщить администрации) причин;
- содержать в чистоте свое рабочее место, внутренние помещения МУ ДК , прилегающую территорию;
- принимать активное участие в жизни МУ ДК, будь то стационарное или выездное массовые мероприятия, косметический ремонт или генеральная уборка, репетиционный процесс или работы по подготовке реквизита;
- соблюдать установленный администрацией  порядок ведения и хранения документов, заполнения журналов;
- бережно и аккуратно обращаться с предоставленными администрацией, для улучшения качества труда, материальными ценностями.

Основные обязанности администрации МУ ДК 
Администрация обязана:
- разумно организовывать труд работников, обеспечивая каждому:
а) занятость согласно его специальности и квалификации,
б) индивидуальное рабочее место,
в) безопасные условия труда согласно требованиям охраны труда;
- не только обеспечить необходимые материально-техническую и методическую базы для подготовки качественных мероприятий, высокого художественного уровня, но и способствовать увеличению количества и модернизации технических средств и необходимых комплектующих;
- обеспечить строгое соблюдение трудовой дисциплины;
- неуклонно соблюдать Трудовое законодательство РФ, улучшать условия труда работников;
- повышать роль морального и материального стимулирования качественного и добросовестного исполнения служебных обязанностей, поощрять особо отличившихся работников;
- способствовать повышению квалификации сотрудников, поощряя их в стремлении получить высшее образование по профилю (если такового не имеется), направляя на курсы повышения квалификации, семинары, методические практикумы, обеспечивая методическими материалами для самообразования (подписка на периодические издания, приобретение необходимой литературы, аудио и видео материалов);
- способствовать созданию в коллективе деловой, творческой обстановки, поддерживать и развивать инициативу работников;
- обеспечивать участие работников в управлении МУ ДК , проводя планерки, летучки, оперативки, производственные собрания и собрания трудового коллектива;
- внимательно относиться к нуждам и запросам работников, проявлять заботу о их жилищных и культурно-бытовых условиях;
- находить компромиссные (в интересах работников) решения спорных вопросов, заключать Коллективный договор, работать в содружестве с Профсоюзным комитетом МУ ДК .

Рабочее время и его использование.
Время начала и окончания работы и перерывы для отдыха и принятия пищи устанавливаются трудовым договором.
Перед началом работы и после ее окончания каждый работник обязан отметить время прихода и ухода с работы в порядке, установленном приказом директора по МУ ДК.
Работника, пришедшего на работу с признаками алкогольного, токсического или наркотического опьянения администрация имеет право не допустить до работы в этот день, с документальным оформлением данного проступка.
Очередность предоставления ежегодных отпусков устанавливается администрацией по согласованию с Профсоюзным комитетом МУ ДК, с учетом необходимости обеспечения нормального хода работы учреждения и благоприятных условий для отдыха работников. График отпусков составляется сроком на 1 год, не позднее 25 января текущего года, доводится до сведения всех работников. При производственной необходимости или личной просьбе работника в график отпусков могут вноситься изменения, с обязательным уведомлением работника не позднее, чем за 2 недели до начала отпуска.

Ответственность за нарушения трудовой дисциплины работниками МУ ДК.
Неисполнение вообще, или не надлежащее исполнение работником своих служебных обязанностей является нарушением трудовой дисциплины и влечет за собой применение мер дисциплинарного или общественного воздействия.
При обнаружении фактов нарушения трудовой дисциплины, администрация имеет право применить к нарушителю следующие меры дисциплинарного взыскания:
- замечание,
- устный выговор,
- выговор с занесением в личное дело,
- возможность увольнения по собственному желанию,
- увольнение по статье ТК РФ.
Увольнение по статье ТК РФ в качестве дисциплинарного взыскания применяется к работнику:
- за систематическое  нарушение трудовой дисциплины (прогулы, создание на рабочем месте условий, при которых исполнение окружающими своих служебных обязанностей становится невозможным),
за систематическое неисполнение служебных обязанностей, возложенных на него трудовым договором и настоящими правилами,
если к работнику применялись меры дисциплинарного или общественного взыскания, но его поведение на рабочем месте не изменилось в лучшую сторону, и никакие меры воздействия не могут привести к улучшению его трудовой дисциплины,
за систематические прогулы (отсутствие на рабочем месте четыре и более часа подряд, без уважительной причины),
за систематическое появление на рабочем месте в состоянии алкогольного, токсического или наркотического опьянения.
Независимо от применения мер дисциплинарного или общественного взыскания работник совершивший прогул, либо появившийся на рабочем месте в состоянии алкогольного, токсического или наркотического опьянения, лишается премии полностью или частично.
До применения взыскания от нарушителя трудовой дисциплины должны быть потребованы объяснения в письменной форме. Решение о применении к данному работнику мер дисциплинарного или общественного взыскания принимается с учетом фактов и доводов, изложенных в объяснительной записке. Отказ работника дать объяснения не может служить препятствием для применения взыскания. 
 Приказ о применении дисциплинарного взыскания с указанием мотивов его применения объявляется работнику, подвергнутому взысканию в трехдневный срок под его роспись.
При необходимости данный приказ может быть доведен до сведения всех работников МУ ДК.
Если в течении года со дня применения дисциплинарного взыскания работник не допустил нового нарушения трудовой дисциплины проявил себя как хороший, добросовестный работник, администрация по своей инициативе или по ходатайству трудового коллектива может издать приказ о снятии взыскания не ожидая истечения срока.
В течении срока действия дисциплинарного взыскания меры поощрения, указанные в настоящих правилах к работнику не применяются.

Поощрения работников за успехи в работе.
За образцовое выполнение своих трудовых обязанностей, творческий подход и безупречную работу, за достижения, как самого работника, так и возглавляемого им творческого коллектива (для руководителей кружков) и за другие достижения в работе применяются следующие поощрения:
объявление благодарности,
выдача премии,
награждение ценным подарком,
награждение почетной грамотой,
выдвижение кандидатуры работника на награждение почетными грамотами разного уровня (от местного самоуправления до Правительства РФ).
Поощрения объявляются в приказе, доводятся до сведения всего трудового коллектива и заносятся в трудовую книжку.

----------


## Tajussa

А такими они стали, после приведения их в соответствие требованиям КЗОТ.

                                                                               Утверждаю:
                                                                               Директор МУ ДК 
                                                                                 _____________ 

ПРАВИЛА
внутреннего трудового распорядка 
для работников.

1. Общие положения.

1.1. Настоящие правила определяют внутренний трудовой распорядок в Муниципальном учреждении Дом культуры (далее МУ ДК ), порядок приема на работу и увольнения работников, основные обязанности работников и администрации, режим рабочего времени, а так же меры поощрения и ответственность  за нарушение трудовой дисциплины.
1.2. В соответствии с Конституцией Российской Федерации граждане РФ имеют право:
- на труд получение гарантированной работы с оплатой труда в соответствии с его количеством и качеством и не ниже установленного государством минимального размера;
- на выбор профессии, рода занятий и работы в соответствии с призванием, способностями, профессиональной подготовкой, образованием и с учетом общественных потребностей.
1.3. Трудовая дисциплина в МУ ДК регламентируется настоящими правилами и обеспечивается администрацией путем:
 - создания необходимых организационных и экономических условий для нормальной высокопроизводительной работы;
- воспитания в работниках сознательного отношения к труду методами убеждения, воодушевления и поощрения за высококачественный, добросовестный труд;
применения к нарушителям трудовой дисциплины мер дисциплинарного и общественного воздействия.

2. Прием на работу и увольнение.

2.1. Прием на работу в  МУ ДК производится на основании заключенного трудового договора.
2.2. При приеме на работу в  МУ ДК администрация обязана потребовать от поступающего:
- предъявления паспорта, удостоверяющего личность;
предоставления трудовой книжки, оформленной в установленном порядке;
- страхового свидетельства государственного пенсионного страхования;
- документов воинского учета – для военнообязанных лиц, подлежащих призыву на военную службу;
диплома или иного документа о полученном образовании или документа, подтверждающего специальность или квалификацию.
Прием на работу без указанных документов не производится.
При поступлении работника на работу или переводе его в установленном порядке на другую работу администрация обязана:
- ознакомить работника с порученной работой, условиями и оплатой труда, разъяснить работнику его права и обязанности;
- ознакомить с правилами внутреннего трудового распорядка;
провести инструктаж по технике безопасности, производственной санитарии, противопожарной охране и другим правилам охраны труда, разъяснить обязанность по сохранению сведений, составляющих коммерческую или служебную тайну,  ответственность за ее разглашение.
Прекращение трудового договора производится только по основаниям, предусмотренным трудовым законодательством РФ.
2.4.1. Работник имеет право расторгнуть трудовой договор, предупредив об этом администрацию в письменной форме за две недели. По истечении указанного срока предупреждения об увольнении работник вправе прекратить работу, а администрация обязана выдать ему трудовую книжку с внесенной в нее записью об увольнении, другие документы, связанные с работой, по письменному заявлению работника и произвести с ним окончательный расчет. Прекращение трудового договора оформляется приказом по предприятию.
2.4.2. По соглашению между работником и администрацией трудовой договор может быть расторгнут и до истечения срока предупреждения об увольнении.
2.4.3. Записи в трудовую книжку о причинах прекращения трудового договора должны производится в точном соответствии с формулировками Трудового кодекса РФ или иного Федерального закона.
2.4.4. Днем увольнения считается последний день работы.

3. Основные обязанности и права работников.

3.1. Работники МУ ДК  обязаны (ТК РФ, статья 21):
- знать и выполнять свои должностные обязанности, требования по охране труда и безопасности трудового процесса, правила противопожарной безопасности и иные нормативные документы, которые способствуют высокой производительности труда, сохранности материальных ценностей и безопасности работников при выполнении своих обязанностей на рабочем месте;
- работать честно и добросовестно, соблюдать трудовую дисциплину, своевременно, точно и качественно выполнять распоряжения администрации;
- использовать все свое рабочее время для производительного труда;
- воздерживаться от действий, мешающих другим работникам выполнять их служебные обязанности;
- оперативно и с максимальной пользой для МУ ДК решать вопросы, входящие в круг служебных обязанностей;
- улучшать качество работы, 
- всеми возможными способами повышать свою квалификацию (заниматься самообразованием, по направлению администрации посещать курсы повышения квалификации, семинары, практикумы, методические объединения и т.д.);
- не допускать нарушения назначенных администрацией сроков выполнения заданий без уважительных (болезнь, форс-мажорные личные обстоятельства о возникновении которых необходимо немедленно сообщить администрации) причин;
- содержать в чистоте свое рабочее место, внутренние помещения МУ ДК, прилегающую территорию;
- принимать активное участие в жизни МУ ДК, будь то стационарное или выездное массовые мероприятия, косметический ремонт или генеральная уборка, репетиционный процесс или работы по подготовке реквизита;
- соблюдать установленный администрацией  порядок ведения и хранения документов, заполнения журналов;
- бережно и аккуратно обращаться с предоставленными администрацией, для улучшения качества труда, материальными ценностями.
3.2. Круг обязанностей, которые выполняет работник по своей специальности, квалификации, должности, определяется трудовым договором, должностной инструкцией.
3.3. Работник имеет право на (ТК РФ, статья 21):
- заключение, изменение и расторжение трудового договора в порядке и на условиях предусмотренных Трудовым кодексом и другими Федеральными законами;
- предоставление ему работы, обусловленной трудовым договором;
- рабочее место, соответствующее государственным нормативным требованиям охраны труда;
- своевременную и в полном объеме выплату заработной платы;
- отдых, обеспечиваемый установлением нормальной продолжительности рабочего времени;
- полную, достоверную информацию об условиях труда и требованиях охраны труда на рабочем месте;
- профессиональную подготовку, переподготовку и повышение квалификации в порядке установленном ТК РФ;
- объединение, включая право на создание профсоюзов и вступление в них для защиты своих трудовых прав, свобод и законных интересов;
- участие в управлении предприятием, в предусмотренных Федеральными законами, ТК РФ и коллективным договором формах;
- ведение коллективных переговоров и заключение  коллективных договоров и соглашений через своих представителей,  защиту своих трудовых прав, свобод и законных интересов всеми, не запрещенными законом способами, разрешение индивидуальных и коллективных трудовых споров, включая право на забастовку, в порядке, установленном Федеральным законодательством;
- обязательное социальное страхование, возмещение вреда, причиненного ему в связи с исполнением трудовых обязанностей.

4. Основные обязанности и права администрации.

4.1. Администрация МУ ДК обязана (ТК  РФ, статья 22):
- неуклонно соблюдать Трудовое законодательство РФ, улучшать условия труда работников;
- своевременно, в полном объеме выплачивать работнику  причитающуюся заработную плату;
- разумно организовывать труд работников, обеспечивая каждому:
а) занятость согласно его специальности и квалификации,
б)  индивидуальное рабочее место,
в) безопасные условия труда согласно требованиям охраны труда;
- не только обеспечить необходимые материально-техническую и методическую базы для подготовки качественных мероприятий, высокого художественного уровня, но и способствовать увеличению количества и модернизации технических средств и необходимых комплектующих;
- обеспечить строгое соблюдение трудовой дисциплины;
- повышать роль морального и материального стимулирования качественного и добросовестного исполнения служебных обязанностей, поощрять особо отличившихся работников;
- способствовать повышению квалификации сотрудников, поощряя их в стремлении получить высшее образование по профилю (если такового не имеется), направляя на курсы повышения квалификации, семинары, методические практикумы, обеспечивая методическими материалами для самообразования (подписка на периодические издания, приобретение необходимой литературы, аудио и видео материалов);
- способствовать созданию в коллективе деловой, творческой обстановки, поддерживать и развивать инициативу работников;
- обеспечивать участие работников в управлении МУ ДК, проводя планерки, летучки, оперативные совещания, производственные собрания и собрания трудового коллектива;
- внимательно относиться к нуждам и запросам работников, проявлять заботу о их жилищных и культурно-бытовых условиях;
- находить компромиссные (в интересах работников) решения спорных вопросов, заключать Коллективный договор, работать в содружестве с Профсоюзным комитетом МУ ДК.
4.2. Администрация имеет право (ТК РФ, статья 22): 
- заключать, изменять и расторгать трудовые договора с работниками в порядке и на условиях, которые установлены ТК РФ и Федеральными законами; 
- вести коллективные переговоры, заключать коллективные договора, принимать локальные нормативные акты, 
- поощрять работников за добросовестный, эффективный труд;
- требовать от работников исполнения ими трудовых обязанностей и бережного отношения к имуществу работодателя и других работников, соблюдения ими настоящих правил;
- привлекать работника к дисциплинарной и материальной ответственности в порядке, установленном ТК РФ и Федеральными законами
- работника, пришедшего на работу с признаками алкогольного, токсического или наркотического опьянения не допустить до работы в этот день, с документальным оформлением данного проступка.

5. Рабочее время и его использование.

5.1. В соответствии с действующим законодательством в МУ ДК  устанавливается пятидневная рабочая неделя, с двумя выходными днями – суббота, воскресенье  с продолжительностью рабочего времени 8 часов в день, 40 часов в неделю. 
Начало рабочего дня специалистов и обслуживающего персонала    09-00 часов, окончание рабочего дня 18-00 часов, перерыв для отдыха и питания с 12-00 до 13-00 часов.
Начало рабочей смены сторожей 20-00 часов, окончание рабочей смены 08-00 часов.
Рабочее время руководителей кружков распределяется согласно расписанию занятий коллективов и не может быть менее 18,05 часов в неделю.
5.2. Ввиду особенностей работы МУ ДК  (организация культурного досуга и отдыха населения): 
- для работников устанавливается ненормированный рабочий день (ТК РФ, статья 101), с предоставлением дополнительного оплачиваемого отпуска (ТК РФ, статья 119);
- согласно перспективному и ежемесячным планам, возможен вызов работников (ТК РФ, статья 113 часть 4) в выходные и не рабочие праздничные дни (ТК РФ, статья 112 часть 1) с последующим предоставлением времени отдыха за ранее отработанные дни. 
5.3. Очередность предоставления ежегодных отпусков устанавливается администрацией по согласованию с Профсоюзным комитетом МУ ДК, с учетом необходимости обеспечения нормального хода работы учреждения и благоприятных условий для отдыха работников. График отпусков составляется сроком на 1 год, не позднее 25 января текущего года, доводится до сведения всех работников. При производственной необходимости или личной просьбе работника в график отпусков могут вноситься изменения, с обязательным уведомлением работника не позднее, чем за 2 недели до начала отпуска (ТК РФ, статьи 114, 115).

6. Поощрения работников за успехи в работе.

6.1. За образцовое выполнение своих трудовых обязанностей, творческий подход и безупречную работу, за достижения, как самого работника, так и возглавляемого им творческого коллектива (для руководителей кружков) и за другие достижения в работе применяются следующие поощрения (Трудовой кодекс РФ, статья 191):
- объявление благодарности,
- выдача премии,
- награждение ценным подарком,
- награждение почетной грамотой,
- представление на получение звания лучший по профессии,
представление ходатайства для  рассмотрения кандидатуры работника на награждение почетными грамотами разного уровня (от местного самоуправления до Правительства РФ),
- за особые трудовые заслуги перед обществом и государством работники могут быть представлены к государственным наградам.
6.2. Поощрения объявляются в приказе, доводятся до сведения всего трудового коллектива и заносятся в трудовую книжку.

7. Ответственность за нарушения трудовой дисциплины работниками.

7.1. Неисполнение вообще, или не надлежащее исполнение работником, по его вине, своих служебных обязанностей является нарушением трудовой дисциплины – дисциплинарным проступком и влечет за собой применение мер дисциплинарного или общественного воздействия.
7.2. При обнаружении фактов нарушения трудовой дисциплины, администрация имеет право применить к нарушителю следующие меры дисциплинарного взыскания (Трудовой кодекс РФ, статья 192):
- замечание,
- выговор,
- увольнение по соответствующим основаниям.
7.2.1. К дисциплинарным взысканиям, в частности, относится увольнение работника по основаниям, предусмотренным  Трудовым кодексом Российской федерации, статья 81:
- пункт 5 – неоднократное неисполнение работником без уважительных причин трудовых обязанностей, если он имеет дисциплинарное взыскание;
- пункт 6 – однократное, грубое нарушение работником трудовых обязанностей:
а) прогул (отсутствие на рабочем месте четыре и более часа подряд, без уважительной причины),
б) появление на рабочем месте в состоянии алкогольного, токсического или наркотического опьянения,
в) совершение по месту работы хищения чужого имущества, растраты, умышленного его уничтожения или повреждения, установленных в ступившим в силу приговором суда, или постановлением судьи, органа, должностного лица уполномоченных рассматривать дела об административных правонарушениях,
г) установления комиссией по охране труда или уполномоченным по охране труда нарушения работником требований охраны труда, если это нарушение повлекло за собой тяжкие последствия (несчастный случай на производстве, авария, катастрофа) либо заведомо создавало реальную угрозу таких последствий.
- пункт 7 – совершение виновных действий работником, непосредственно обслуживающим  денежные или материальные ценности, если эти действия дают основание для утраты доверия к нему со стороны работодателя;
- пункт 8 – совершение работником, выполняющим воспитательные функции, аморального поступка, несовместимого с продолжением данной работы
7.3. Дисциплинарное взыскание применяется не позднее одного месяца со дня обнаружения проступка, не считая времени болезни работника, пребывания его в отпуске, а так же времени, необходимого на учет мнения представительного органа работников. Дисциплинарное взыскание не может быть применено позднее шести месяцев со дня совершения проступка, а по результатам ревизии, проверки финансово-хозяйственной деятельности или аудиторской проверки – позднее двух лет со дня совершения. В указанные сроки не включается время производства по уголовному делу (ТК РФ, статья 193).
7.4. До применения взыскания от нарушителя трудовой дисциплины должны быть потребованы объяснения в письменной форме. Решение о применении к данному работнику мер дисциплинарного или общественного взыскания принимается с учетом фактов и доводов, изложенных в объяснительной записке. Отказ работника дать объяснения не может служить препятствием для применения взыскания (ТК РФ, статья 193). 
 7.5. Приказ о применении дисциплинарного взыскания с указанием мотивов его применения объявляется работнику, подвергнутому взысканию в трехдневный срок под его роспись (ТК РФ, статья 193).
7.6. Если в течении года со дня применения дисциплинарного взыскания работник не допустил нового нарушения трудовой дисциплины проявил себя как хороший, добросовестный работник, администрация по своей инициативе или по ходатайству трудового коллектива может издать приказ о снятии взыскания не ожидая истечения срока (ТК РФ, статья 194).
7.7. За каждый дисциплинарный поступок может быть применено только одно дисциплинарное взыскание (ТК РФ, статья 193).

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Вот наше муниципальное задание, правда пока ещё не утверждённое

Муниципальное задание 
на оказание государственных (муниципальных) услуг


Наименование исполнителя муниципального задания

Муниципальное учреждение культуры Дом культуры молодёжи  

Начало действия муниципального задания   01.01.2010 года 

Окончание действия муниципального задания   31.12.2010 года 

1.Выписка из реестра расходных обязательств: обеспечение деятельности дворцов и домов культуры в сумме тыс. руб 

2. Потребители услуг:  Население г. Владимира, физические и юридические лица

3.Плановый объём оказываемых услуг (в натуральных показателях)

Наименование услуги
Единица измерения
Объём услуг на 2010 год
В том числе объём услуг по кварталам*
Объём услуг на 2011 год
Объём услуг на 2012 год



1
2
3
4


Создание условий и организация досуга населения
тыс. чел.
78,2
21,8
41,7
60,1
78,2
78,3
78,3
* с нарастающим итогом

4.Плановый объём оказываемых услуг (в стоимостных показателях)

Наименование услуги
Единица измерения
Финансовые затраты на единицу услуги (руб)
Общий объём услуг
(тыс.руб)на 2009 год
В том числе объём услуг по кварталам
Объём услуг
(тыс. руб) на 2010 год
Объём услуг
(тыс. руб) на 2011 год




1
2
3
4


Создание условий и организация досуга населения
тыс. руб
144,37
11289,5
3147,26
2872,96
2656.28
2613
3983,7
4783,7


5.Показатели, характеризующие качество оказываемых услуг

№ 
Наименование показателя качества государственной (муниципальной) услуги
Единица измерения
Значение
1.
Количество мероприятий
ед.
296
2.
Количество клубных формирований
ед.
50


6.Порядок оказания государственных (муниципальных) услуг определяется:
- Федеральныч законом от 06.10.2003 №131-ФЗ “Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации”
- Законом от 09.10.2993 №46122-1 “Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре”
- Закон Владимирской области от 09.04.2002 №31-ОЗ “О культуре”
- Постановлением главы города Владимира от 02.12.2004 №359 “О порядке финансирования расходов, связанных с организацией досуга и обеспечения жителей г. Владимира услугами организаций культуры”
- Уставом учреждения. 


7.Предельные цены (тарифы) на оплату услуг (в случае, если действующим законодательством предусмотрено оказание услуг на условиях оплаты получателями (потребителями)) 

Наименование услуги
Предельная цена (тариф) услуги
Создание условий и организация досуга населения
Цена устанавливается учреждением.


8.Порядок контроля за выполнением муниципального задания и условия досрочного прекращения муниципального задания:
Отчет о выполнении муниципального задания предоставляется учреждением Управлению культуры  администрации г. Владимира ежеквартально, до 05 числа месяца, следующего за отчетным кварталом.






Главный распорядитель бюджета города                              Исполнитель услуги

           _________________________                                ____________________   

          “_____”   ___________________ 2009 г.                 “____” __________ 2009 г.


         М.П.                                                                                             М.П.


Почему-то таблицы не получаются. Да, раздел 4 - финансовый, это цифры 2009 года. В этом году не знают, как будет, поэтому этот пункт мы не трогали

----------


## Tajussa

Привет всем! Правила пожарной безопасности тут...
http://files.mail.ru/LFTAJ8
инструкция по присвоению 1 группы допуска для персонала тут...
http://files.mail.ru/9QRW16
Обещала еще и журнал инструктажа, но не нашла, видимо на работе остался, завтра принесу.

----------


## rj95iko64

Даю ссылку на "СБОРНИК НОРМАТИВНЫХ ДОКУМЕНТОВ В СФЕРЕ КУЛЬТУРЫ СУБЪЕКТОВ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ"
*http://files.mail.ru/SL1FD7*

Здесь нормативные документы по всем регионам и областям РФ
(Вроде, такого здесь не было...)

----------


## dinadinina

> Привет всем! Правила пожарной безопасности тут...


Всем привет! 
Сегодня рылась в интернете нашла чудный сайт *"Пожару-нет" (http://pojaru.net.ru )*
куча всяких правил, методичек, обучающих и художественных филльмов о пожарных.
к чему все это... на нас опять упала очередная бумага с требованием провести месячник безопасности на водоемах, весной, зимой - тонкий лед, летом - все остальное. говорить надоело, и нам и ребятам,  в давние времена была куча всяких обучающих фильмов - может кто вспомнит хотя бы названия, а я уж поищу. а то на память не пришло ничего кроме "Дай лапу, Друг", и "Верните Рекса". Это я уже нашла, вспомните чтонибудь.

----------


## дирехтор

Даааа, настоящий Клондайк!!!! Столько документов и в одном месте! Одни восклицательные знаки! А скажите пожалуйста-есть ли у кого нибудь анкеты-опросники по жанрам народного худ. творчества, по традиционным культурам, по развитию культурного пространства в регионе или мун. образовании? И мне интересно поговорить о статистических данных.  Как у вас у всех: сколько приходится участников формирований на одного работника КДД в  клубном учреждении в среднем? У нас например эта цифра очень неустойчивая-от 46,6 чел до 15 чел. Естественно это зависит от количества жителей в населенном пункте. В больших нас. пунктах-больше возможностей у детей и взрослых в плане выбора проведения досуга и поэтому  приходится бороться за каждого студийца. А в малочисленных естественно пойти некуда и поэтому все идут в Дом культуры.

----------


## Рамоновна

Коллеги, дошло дело до написания нового положения о  художественном совете. У кого-нибудь подобное имеется?

----------


## Натник

> И мне интересно поговорить о статистических данных. Как у вас у всех: сколько приходится участников формирований на одного работника КДД в клубном учреждении в среднем?


Да-да, и мне интересно узнать как обстоят дела по этому вопросу в других регионах нашей необъятной Родины..... :Aga:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> сколько приходится участников формирований на одного работника КДД в клубном учреждении в среднем


Ну и вопросик:smile: А оно вам надо - считать, и как это считать:biggrin:
Ну, возьмём у нас: занимается 900 человек, по штату 80 работников, что, получается на каждого 12 человек kuku Но если посчитать 5 уборщиц, 2 дворника, 4 вахтёра, 2 инженера, завскладом, бухгалтерия из 4 человек и т.д. цифра изменится. А методистов куда считать - они же работой с самодеятельностью не занимаются. Так, что вопрос конечно интересный, но я бы предпочла, чтобы с нас этого не спрашивали, слишком много спорных моментов. За участников самодеятельности мы особо не боремся, несмотря на наличие других конкурирующих учреждений к нам идут хорошо, тк коллективы имеют хорошую репутацию. Есть один коллектив, в котором регулярно возникают проблемы - театр оперетты, но проблемы в силу смены поколений, и не очень большой популярности среди молодёжи этого жанра.



> анкеты-опросники по жанрам народного худ. творчества, по традиционным культурам


Нам на областном семинаре директоров рекомендовали их сделать, но в общем то так,как никто особо не спрашивал, никто особо и не делал. И без этого работы хватает.
*Рамоновна*, к сожалению ничего нет и никогда не было.

----------


## дирехтор

Я понимаю, что творчеством заниматься куда как приятнее, чем сидеть с калькулятором по ночам. Но стат отчеты еще никто не отменял и приходится заниматься и цифрами, и процентами, и формулами. И я имела ввиду только работников культурно-досуговой сферы, а не дворников и  тех работников. Хотя сейчас  звуко- и светооператоры тоже считаются творческими работниками. Так что вот такая моя судьба-циферки считать... С детьми вам повезло больше, чем нашим руководителям. У нас на 20 тыс жителей два Дома культуры, ДШИ, Дом творчества и 3 больших спорткомплекса (22 вида спорта). Вот и ломают голову как удержать детей и как бороться с текучкой, хотя это нормально когда ребенок попробывав себя в одном виде творчества идет дальше в другой кружок. Так у него больше возможностей найти себя и свое дело.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Да, вот еще. А как вы проводите опрос населения по удовлетворенности услугами, предоставляемыми клубными учреждениями? Или вы этот отчет не предоставляете в управление культуры или главам?

----------


## Натник

> За участников самодеятельности мы особо не боремся, несмотря на наличие других конкурирующих учреждений к нам идут хорошо


потому у вас глова и не болит по этому поводу...А нам при всегда в конце года напоминают (добровольно-принудительно) - что у нас должно быть столько-то кружков и клубов на одну ставку, и сколько должен каждый сотрудник подготовить и провести мероприятий...при этом нет ни одной ставки руководителя кружка (хореографа, хоровика идр.), только директор, худрук и аккомпаниатор (0,5 ст.) вот и крутись как хочешь...отсюда и не очень хороший  результат творческой деятельности, потому что хватаемся за все.Короче, и чтец, и жнец и на дуде игрец... А если бы были специалисты, которые занимались своей специализацией, можно было поломать голову над тем как заниматься популяризацией народного художественного творчества.



> А как вы проводите опрос населения по удовлетворенности услугами


как то я составляла анкету-опрос для населения с целью выяснить - как жители относятся к работе ДК. Если нужно, могу выложить... :Aga:

----------


## дирехтор

> у нас должно быть столько-то кружков и клубов на одну ставку, и сколько должен каждый сотрудник подготовить и провести мероприятий..


По этому поводу есть "Модельный стандарт
 деятельности культурно-досугового учреждения" -Справочник руководителя учреждения культуры №8 август 2007 год стр 62. Я готовлюсь к совещанию и подготавливаю пакет нормативных документов. В течении 2-3 дней  выложу. А за анкету- спасибо

----------


## Рамоновна

> Да, вот еще. А как вы проводите опрос населения по удовлетворенности услугами, предоставляемыми клубными учреждениями? Или вы этот отчет не предоставляете в управление культуры или главам?


У нас этим занимаются библиотекари. Вот сейчас наша библиотекарша ходит и опрашивает людей. Надо сдать 200 анкет.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> понимаю, что творчеством заниматься куда как приятнее, чем сидеть с калькулятором по ночам


Практически только калькулятором я и занимаюсь. Директор смеётся - зам по бумажкам и деньгам. Но такой цифры, как количество занимающихся на единицу работников у нас ни в одном отчёте, в том числе и стат никогда не было. По поводу насыщенности города культурными учреждениями, да, у нас не 20 тыс, а 380, но и ДК у нас не 2 а 7, и ДШИ тоже 7, плюс дворец творчества юных, клубы по месту жительства, а спортклубы я даже и не считала. Так что на нас работает в основном наработанная репутация, а конкуренция есть везде.



> как вы проводите опрос населения по удовлетворенности услугами


Нет, такой опрос мы тоже никуда не сдаём. У нас есть тетрадь отзывов, в которой зрители после проведения мероприятия пишут свои мнения.

----------


## гунька

> У нас есть тетрадь отзывов, в которой зрители после проведения мероприятия пишут свои мнения.


У нас то же самое. Все уже привыкли, что тетрадочка лежит на видном месте и после мероприятия идут прямиком к ней.

----------


## дирехтор

У нас на крупных массовых ведут опросы, да и книги отзывов тоже есть. Когда 7-нк делала -думала поседею с этими опросами. Глава требует отчет, а директорам и заведующим ДК "некошерно заниматься этой ерундой". Можно подумать, что методическим центрам больше делать нечего, как прикалываться и придумывать разные там опросы, методички,бумажки, отчеты. Пардон:наболело.Сталинградская битва была!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Бывая в музыкальных школах, обратила внимание на "паспорта кабинетов", которые там есть в каждом помещении. А есть ли у кого-нибудь что-то аналогичное в ДК?

----------


## Таня Л

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Татьяна, живу в Саратовской обл. 5 лет работаю директором ДК. С документацией у нас каждый год разные требования, радует одно, что за это время что-то поднакопилось. У меня вопрос такой перечень услуг, который вы предоставляете населению (если можно), положение о платных услугах и все, что этого касается. У нас как бы это все есть, но некоторые моменты меня смущают. Заранее всем благодарна. Ну, если чем смогу, помогу.

----------


## Рамоновна

Образцы ВСЕХ видов документов - на сайте "Деловые бумаги России" - около 150 страниц только алфавитного перечня!!!

http://www.com-papers.info/

----------


## Бяшшшка

Дорогие друзья...может кому-то пригодиться положение (клуб пожилых людей"Поколение")


«Утверждаю»
Директор МУК «Саввинский КДЦ-
-----------------------
-----------------------2010год.

Положение о клубном формировании МУК «Саввинский КДЦ»
Филиал №3 д. Поминово СДК «Восход»
клуб пожилых людей «Поколение» 

Направление:  досуг пожилых граждан.
Клуб «Поколение» ведет деятельность , направленную на обеспечение культурного досуга пенсионеров, сохранение  традиций края,  православных традиций.
Деятельность клубного формирования осуществляется по направлениям:
-организация вечеров досуга,
-формирование коллектива, создание в нём здорового морально-психологического климата;
-поддержание активной жизненной позиции;
-реализация творческих способностей участников клуба.
Численность и наполняемость данного коллектива составляет  от 10 до 25 человек.






1.Деятельность клубного формирования
1. Работа клуба проводится в  свободной форме. 
Состоит из следующих разделов:
-беседы, обмен опытом 
-музыкально-литературные гостиные. 
-экскурсионные поездки
-совместное проведение православных и государственных праздник
-Активное участие в мероприятиях МУК  КДЦ
2. Организация деятельности клубного формирования.
2.1.  Клубное формирование создано с учетом запросов и потребностей населения на добровольной основе.
2.2 . Осуществляет свою деятельность за счёт использования средств базового    культурно - досугового  учреждения и собственных средств участников.
2.3. Ведение документации о работе клубного формирования.
          1).Руководитель  ведёт журнал учёта  работы клуба, а также другую документацию, в соответствии с правилами внутреннего трудового распорядка.
         2).Журнал является основным документом учёта работы клубного формирования.
         3).Журнал является документом строгой отчётности  и служит основанием для выплаты руководителю клубного формирования заработной платы.
         4).Журнал ведётся лично руководителем клубного формирования. Отметки в журнал производятся регулярно на каждом мероприятии. 
         5).Обязательно заполнение всех граф и разделов журнала.
         6).Посещаемость занятий отмечается следующими условными знаками:
 отсутствие члена клуба - «Н»


2.5. В клуб принимаются все желающие , пенсионного возраста.
2.6. Творческо-организационная работа в коллективе предусматривает:
-проведение праздников, бесед, поездок. 
-добросовестное выполнение участниками поручений и поставленных задач
-проведение не реже раза в квартал и в конце года общего собрания участников коллектива с целью подведения итогов совместной работы .
-накопление методических материалов, а также материалов, отображающих историю развития коллектива ( планы, отчёты, альбомы)
3.Руководство клубным формированием и контроль над его деятельностью.
3.1. Общий контроль осуществляет руководитель учреждения.  Для обеспечения деятельности клубного формирования руководитель организации создаёт необходимые условия, утверждает план работы, программы.
3.2. Непосредственное руководство клубным формированием осуществляет руководитель кружка:______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________В чьи обязанности входит:
-составление годового плана творческой работы, который предоставляется руководителю учреждения, годовой отчет о деятельности коллектива.
-ведение в коллективе регулярной  работы на основе утверждённой программы.
3.3. Контроль над  содержанием деятельности несёт Белова С

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
И положение "Брейк-Данс команды"Директор МУК «Саввинский КДЦ-
---------------------
-----------------------2010 год.

Положение о клубном формировании МУК «Саввинский КДЦ»
Филиал №3 д. Поминово СДК «Восход»
кружок Брейк-данса «Смайл»

Направление:  спортивные танцы.
Коллектив создан с целью   пропаганды здорового образа жизни  и развития творчества молодёжи.
Деятельность клубного формирования осуществляется по направлениям:
-обучение элементам брейк-данса, синхронизация сценического действия;
-формирование коллектива, создание в нём здорового морально-психологического климата;
-воспитание активной жизненной позиции;
-воспитание всесторонне-развитой личности;
-развитие творческих способностей, воображения и выявление талантов;
-укрепление физической формы подростков.
Численность и наполняемость данного коллектива составляет  от 6 до 10 человек.





1.Деятельность клубного формирования
1.1  Учебная работа проводится  в форме теоретических и практических занятий.
Состоит из 4 разделов:
1.Учебно-тренировочные работы;
-занятия с элементами разминки;
-силовыё упражнения;
-повышение исполнительского мастерства.
2. Творческая работа:
-активное участие во всех мероприятиях МУК КДЦ;
3. Индивидуальная работа.
4. Учебно-воспитательная работа.
1.2.  Клубное формирование в рамках своей деятельности проводит творческие отчеты о результатах своей деятельности.
1.3.  Принимает участие в муниципальных, районных фестивалях, конкурсах.
2. Организация деятельности клубного формирования.
2.1.  Клубное формирование создано с учетом запросов и потребностей населения на добровольной основе.
2.2 . Осуществляет свою деятельность за счёт использования средств базового             культурно - досугового  учреждения.
2.3. Проведение учебных занятий осуществляется 4 раза в неделю по 2 урока продолжительностью 1час 15 минут с получасовым перерывом.





2.4. Ведение документации о работе клубного формирования.
          1).Руководитель клубного формирования  ведёт журнал учёта  работы кружка, а также другую документацию, в соответствии с правилами внутреннего трудового распорядка.
         2).Журнал является основным документом учёта работы клубного формирования.
         3).Журнал является документом строгой отчётности  и служит основанием для выплаты руководителю клубного формирования заработной платы.
         4).Журнал ведётся лично руководителем клубного формирования. Отметки в журнал производятся регулярно на каждом занятии.
         5).Обязательно заполнение всех граф и разделов журнала.
         6).Посещаемость занятий отмечается следующими условными знаками:
А) отсутствие без уважительной причины - «Н»
Б) отсутствие по болезни - «Б» 

         7).Журнал храниться в администрации клубного учреждения.
2.5. В кружок принимаются все желающие в возрасте от 12лет
2.6. Творческо-организационная работа в коллективе предусматривает:
-проведение учебных занятий, репетиций, выступлений с концертами, участие в фестивалях и конкурсах разного уровня.
-добросовестное выполнение участниками поручений, воспитание бережного отношения к имуществу учреждения.
-проведение не реже раза в квартал и в конце года общего собрания участников коллектива с целью подведения итогов творческой  работы.
-накопление методических материалов, а также материалов, отображающих историю развития коллектива ( планы, отчёты, альбомы)


3.Руководство клубным формированием и контроль за его деятельностью.
3.1. Общий контроль осуществляет руководитель учреждения.  Для обеспечения деятельности клубного формирования руководитель организации создаёт необходимые условия, утверждает план работы , программы.
3.2. Непосредственное руководство клубным формированием осуществляет  Баракина Анна Германовна. В её обязанности входит:
-составление годового плана творческой работы, который предоставляется руководителю учреждения, годовой отчет о деятельности коллектива.
-ведение в коллективе регулярной творческой работы на основе утверждённой программы.
3.3. Контроль над  содержанием деятельности несёт методист по Белова С.М.
Руководитель кружка                               Баракина

----------


## Рамоновна

НАША НОМЕНКЛАТУРА УСЛУГ:


2.3. Для достижения установленной настоящим Уставом цели Клубная система осуществляет следующие виды деятельности (виды муниципальных услуг):

01 00 000 Услуги/работы по организации деятельности клубных формирований. 

02 00 000  Услуги/работы по организации и проведению различных по форме и тематике культурно-массовых  мероприятий.

03 00 000 Услуги/работы по выездному культурному обслуживанию (граждан с ограниченными возможностями, пожилых граждан, жителей отдаленных населенных пунктов и др.).

04 00 000 Услуги/работы по организации отдыха детей в летнее время.

05 00 000 Услуги/работы по организации работы летних площадок для детей (по месту жительства детей, на базе организаций культурно-досугового типа, на базе других организаций).

06 00 000 Экскурсионные услуги/работы.

08 00 000 Услуги/работы  по формированию и предоставлению в пользование банков данных, фонотек, видеотек, фотоматериалов и др. материалов.

09 00 000 Услуги/работы по изготовлению сценических костюмов, обуви, реквизита, бутафории, париков для спектаклей, театрализованных представлений и других массовых мероприятий.

10 00 000 Услуги/работы по изготовлению декораций для спектаклей, театрализованных представлений и других массовых мероприятий.

11 00 000 Консультативные услуги и научно-исследовательские работы в культурно-досуговой сфере.

12 00 000 Услуги повышения квалификации и профессионального мастерства.

13 00 000 Услуги/работы по разработке сценариев, постановочной работе по заявкам организаций, предприятий и отдельных граждан.

14 00 000 Услуги/работы по предоставлению оркестров, ансамблей, самодеятельных художественных коллективов и отдельных исполнителей для музыкального оформления праздников и торжеств.

15 00 000 Услуги/работы по художественному оформлению культурно-досуговых мероприятий.

16 00 000 Услуги/работы по производству изобразительной, печатной, сувенирной и другой тиражируемой продукции.

17 00 000 Компьютерные и интернет-услуги.

18 00 000 Услуги/работы по прокату.

19 00 000 Услуги/работы по продаже (розничная торговля) сувениров, изделий народных художественных промыслов.

21 00 000 Услуги/работы студий звукозаписи.

22 00 000 Услуги/работы по изготовлению видеофильмов по заказу населения.

23 00 000 Услуги/работы в области рекламы.

25 00 000 Транспортные услуги/работы.

26 00 000 Изготовление копий на бумажных и электронных носителях.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
А это- регламент на несколько схожих услуг/из интернета/:


АДМИНИСТРАТИВНЫЙ РЕГЛАМЕНТ
предоставления муниципальной услуги

«Проведение мероприятия просветительского характера», 
«Показ мероприятий исполнительского характера», 
«Организация досуга жителей на базе культурно-досуговых учреждений», «Показ культурно-досуговых мероприятий», 
«Показ концертных программ и филармонических мероприятий», 
«Показ культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых мероприятий».

I. Общие положения

I.1.  Административный регламент по предоставлению Управлением культуры администрации муниципального образования Темрюкский район муниципальной услуги по проведению мероприятий просветительского характера, организации досуга жителей на базе культурно-досуговых учреждений, показу мероприятий исполнительского характера, показу концертных программ и филармонических мероприятий, показу культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых мероприятий  (далее Регламент), определяет порядок оказания культурно-досуговых услуг,  нормативно правовое регулирование предоставления муниципальной услуги. 

I.2. Предоставление муниципальной услуги по проведению мероприятий просветительского характера, организации досуга жителей на базе культурно-досуговых учреждений, показу мероприятий исполнительского характера, показу концертных программ и филармонических мероприятий, показу культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых мероприятий, осуществляется в соответствии со следующими законодательными и нормативными правовыми актами: 
Конституция Российской Федерации ст. 44; 

Федеральный закон № 131-ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в РФ» от 06.10.2003г.; 

Основы законодательства РФ о культуре: Закон № 3612-1 от 09.10.1992, ст. 40; 

Закон Краснодарского края  № 28 «О библиотечном деле» от 23.04.1996г.;

Уставы учреждений культуры и дополнительного образования детей.

I.3. Предоставление муниципальной услуги по проведению мероприятий просветительского характера, организации досуга жителей на базе культурно-досуговых учреждений, показу мероприятий исполнительского характера, показу концертных программ и филармонических мероприятий, показу культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых мероприятий, осуществляет Управление культуры администрации муниципального образования Темрюкский район. 
Непосредственное исполнение осуществляют учреждения культуры муниципального образования Темрюкский район.
II. Требования к порядку предоставления муниципальной услуги.
Порядок информирования о муниципальной услуге.

II.1. Муниципальная услуга по проведению мероприятий просветительского характера, организации досуга жителей на базе культурно-досуговых учреждений, показу мероприятий исполнительского характера, показу концертных программ и филармонических мероприятий, показу культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых мероприятий заключается:
- в организации и проведении культурно-досуговых мероприятий, содержании посетителей во время показа мероприятий (обеспечение помещением, коммунальными услугами, материально-техническим оснащением процесса показа, обеспечение безопасности), 
- в создании условий в учреждениях культуры для занятий в досуговых формированиях (в том числе обеспечение специализированными кадрами и  повышение квалификации персонала).

II.2. Место нахождения Управления культуры администрации муниципального образования Темрюкский район и его почтовый адрес: 353500, г. Темрюк, ул. Ленина 29. т.ф. (8-861-48) 5-18-93, 5-19-35.
Сведения об учреждениях культуры муниципального образования Темрюкский район предоставляющих услугу предоставлены в приложении № 1 к настоящему административному регламенту.

График работы Управления культуры администрации муниципального образования  Темрюкский район: 
понедельник - пятница 8.00 - 12.00, 13.00 – 17.00 
суббота и воскресенье – выходные дни 

Электронный адрес Управления культуры администрации муниципального образования  Темрюкский район: Temruk_kultura@poshta.ru 

II.3. Информация о предоставлении муниципальной услуги доводиться до населения муниципального образования Темрюкский район устно (на устные и письменные запросы) исчерпывающую информацию дают по телефону и при личном посещении управления культуры, а так же  в виде рекламы (реклама в СМИ, афиши информационные стенды).

II.4. Прием граждан осуществляется начальником управления культуры администрации муниципального образования Темрюкский район, директором МУК «Межпоселенческого организационно-методического центра», другими должностными лицами учреждений культуры по рабочим дням недели. 

II.5. Требования при предоставлении информации об оказании муниципальных услуг населению: ответ на обращение должен быть полный, точный и оперативный, в вежливой форме, реклама должна соответствовать установленным нормам и содержать полную информацию о предоставляемой услуге.
II.6. Информация о процедуре предоставлении муниципальной услуги предоставляется бесплатно.

II.7. Не подлежат рассмотрению запросы и Интернет-обращения, не содержащие фамилии, почтового и/или электронного адреса заявителя. Также не принимаются к рассмотрению запросы, содержащие ненормативную лексику и оскорбительные высказывания. 

II.8. Требования к условиям мест предоставления муниципальной услуги:
- соответствие с санитарными нормами и правилами,
- обеспечение коммунальными услугами,
- оснащение средствами пожаротушения и оповещения о возникновении чрезвычайной ситуации,
- материально-техническое оснащение процесса организации досуга.

II.9. Требования к оказываемой муниципальной услуге: 
- проведение культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых  мероприятий, мероприятий исполнительского характера, концертных и филармонических программ должно соответствовать художественному эстетическому уровню, требованиям общепринятых социальных норм и правил,
- обеспечение процесса организации досуга квалифицированным персоналом.

II.10. Основание предоставления муниципальной услуги:
- обеспечение конституционного права граждан Российской Федерации на свободу творчества, равный доступ к участию в культурной жизни и пользованию услугами, предоставляемыми учреждениями культуры; 
- организация деятельности по сохранению единства культурного пространства страны, поддержке и развитии самобытных национальных и местных культурных традиций и особенностей в условиях многонационального государства.

III. Административные процедуры.
Описание последовательности действий при предоставлении
муниципальной услуги.

III.1. Являясь ответственным органом за предоставление муниципальной услуги, Управление культуры администрации муниципального образования Темрюкский район, обязано контролировать деятельность учреждений культуры. 

III.2. Основной целью деятельности учреждений культуры является изучение, предоставление населению разнообразных услуг социально-культурного, просветительского, оздоровительного и развлекательного характера, создание условий для занятий любительским художественным творчеством. 
III.3. Предмет деятельности учреждений культуры - организация культурного досуга населения путем проведения кружковой работы, вечеров отдыха, дискотек, диспутов и лекций, концертов, создание условий для самодеятельного творчества.

III.4. Основными видами деятельности учреждений культуры являются:
- создание и организация работы коллективов и кружков любительского художественного творчества, народных театров, любительских объединений и клубных формирований;
- организация и проведение фестивалей, смотров, конкурсов, выставок и других форм показа результатов творческой деятельности клубных формирований;
- проведение спектаклей, концертов, других театрально-зрелищных и выставочных мероприятий, в том числе с участием профессиональных коллективов, исполнителей и авторов; 
- организация работы разнообразных консультаций и лекториев, проведение тематических вечеров, цикл творческих встреч, других форм просветительской деятельности;
- проведение массовых театрализованных праздников и представлений, народных гуляний в соответствии с местными традициями и обычаями;
- организация досуга различных групп населения, в том числе проведение вечеров отдыха и танцев, дискотек, игровых и других культурно-развлекательных программ;
- предоставление в рамках возможностей учреждений культуры  разнообразных платных услуг социально-культурного характера населению, с учетом его запросов и потребностей, в соответствии с имеющимся у учреждения культуры  «Положением о платных услугах»;
- оказание по социально-творческим заказам, другим договорам с юридическими и физическими лицами консультативной, методической и организационно-творческой помощи в подготовке и проведении различных культурно-досуговых мероприятий. 

III.5. Отдельными видами деятельности, перечень которых определяется специальными федеральными законами, учреждения культуры могут заниматься только при получении специального разрешения (лицензии). 

III.6. В качестве не основной деятельности учреждения культуры могут осуществлять предпринимательскую деятельность, при условии ее соответствия целям и задачам основного вида деятельности.

III.7. Управление культуры (учреждения культуры) муниципального образования Темрюкский район обязано информировать население города и района о порядке и сроках предоставления муниципальной услуги устно (по запросу) и наглядно (реклама в СМИ, афиши, информационные стенды).

III.8. В случае если запрос жителей не соответствует видам деятельности учреждений культуры, либо имеются жалобы по оказанию муниципальной услуги, в Управлении культуры администрации МО Темрюкский район принимаются, регистрируются и рассматриваются все письменные и устные обращения. После подробного рассмотрения обращения сотрудники Управления культуры дают устный или письменный ответ, содержащий полную информацию о предоставлении или о причинах невозможности предоставления муниципальной услуги. 

 	III.9. Поступившие письменные запросы (заявления) регистрируются в приемной Заместителя главы муниципального образования Темрюкский район (по социальным вопросам), с записью в регистрационно-контрольной форме, после чего документы направляются на рассмотрение начальнику управления культуры или его заместителям. Подробные ответы на них также регистрируются в приемной, ответственным лицом за прием и регистрацию почтовой корреспонденции.

III.10. В случае, если запрос не может быть исполнен, заявителю направляется письмо с объяснением этих причин, при этом заявителю могут быть даны рекомендации об учреждениях оказывающих данные виды услуг, с указанием адреса соответствующих государственных, муниципальных и ведомственных организаций. 

III.11. Запросы (жалобы) не рассматриваются в случае, если:
- текст жалобы не поддается прочтению, ответ на жалобу не дается, о чем сообщается заявителю, направившему жалобу, если его фамилия и почтовый адрес поддаются прочтению; 
- обращение содержит нецензурные либо оскорбительные выражения, угрозы имуществу, жизни, здоровью должностного лица, а также членов его семьи, ответ либо не дается, либо заявителю, направившему жалобу, сообщается о недопустимости злоупотребления правом;
- если в жалобе заявителя содержится вопрос, на который ему многократно давались письменные ответы по существу в связи с ранее направляемыми жалобами, и при этом в жалобе не приводятся новые доводы или обстоятельства, начальник управления культуры, или иное уполномоченное на то должностное лицо, вправе принять решение о безосновательности очередной жалобы и прекращении переписки с заявителем по данному вопросу при условии, что указанная жалоба и ранее направляемые жалобы направлялись в вышестоящие органы. О данном решении уведомляется заявитель, направивший обращение.

III.12. Рассмотрение запроса (заявления) гражданина считается законченным, если по нему приняты необходимые меры и автор запроса проинформирован о результатах рассмотрения. 

III.13. Текущий контроль за соблюдением последовательности действий, определенных административными процедурами по предоставлению муниципальной услуги и принятием решений осуществляется должностными лицами управления культуры муниципального образования Темрюкский район, ответственными за организацию работы по предоставлению муниципальной услуги. 

III.14. Текущий контроль осуществляется путем проведения должностным лицом, ответственным за организацию работы по предоставлению муниципальной услуги, проверок соблюдения и исполнения работниками положений настоящего Регламента. 

III.15. Департамент культуры Краснодарского края осуществляет контроль над предоставлением государственной услуги муниципальными учреждениями края. 

III.16. Контроль за полнотой и качеством исполнения муниципальной услуги включает в себя проведение проверок, выявление и устранение нарушений прав заявителей, рассмотрение, принятие решений и подготовку ответов на обращения заявителей, содержащих жалобы на решения, действия (бездействие) должностных лиц Управления культуры или работников, участвующих в оказании муниципальной услуги. 

III.17. По результатам проведенных проверок, в случае выявления нарушений прав заявителей, к виновным лицам осуществляется применение мер ответственности в порядке, установленном законодательством Российской Федерации и Краснодарского края. 

III.18. Проверки могут быть плановыми (осуществляться на основании годовых планов работы Департамента культуры Краснодарского края) и внеплановыми. Проверка может проводиться по конкретному обращению заявителя. 

III.19. Для проверки полноты и качества исполнения муниципальной услуги формируется рабочая группа, в состав которой включаются муниципальные и гражданские служащие Управления культуры. Результаты деятельности рабочей группы оформляются в виде справки, в которой отмечаются выявленные недостатки и предложения по их устранению. 

Порядок обжалования действия (бездействия) и решений,
осуществляемых в ходе выполнения Регламента.

III.20. Обжалование действий (бездействия) и решений должностных лиц, осуществляемых (принятых) в ходе выполнения настоящего Регламента, производится в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации и Краснодарского края. 

III.21. Заявитель в своей жалобе в обязательном порядке указывает: 
- фамилию, имя, отчество; 
- почтовый адрес, по которому должен быть направлен ответ; 
- изложение сути жалобы; 
- личную подпись и дату. 
В случае необходимости в подтверждение своих доводов заявитель прилагает к письменной жалобе документы и материалы либо их копии. 

III.22. Начальник управления культуры администрации муниципального образования Темрюкский район, или лица его замещающие: 
- обеспечивает объективное, всестороннее и своевременное рассмотрение обращения, в случае необходимости с участием заявителя, направившего жалобу, или его законного представителя; 
- вправе запрашивать необходимые для рассмотрения жалобы документы и материалы в других муниципальных органах, органах местного самоуправления, у иных должностных лиц, за исключением судов, органов дознания и органов предварительного следствия; 
- по результатам рассмотрения жалобы принимает меры, направленные на восстановление или защиту нарушенных прав, свобод и законных интересов заявителя, дает письменный ответ по существу поставленных в жалобе вопросов. 

II.23. Ответ на поступившую жалобу направляется по почтовому адресу, указанному в обращении в течении  30 дней со дня регистрации. 

III.24. Если в письменной жалобе не указаны фамилия инициатора жалобы и почтовый адрес, по которому должен быть направлен ответ, ответ на жалобу не дается. 

Приложения: 

1. Сведения о местонахождении, контактных телефонах и адресах учреждениях культуры муниципального образования Темрюкский район, предоставляющих муниципальную услугу по проведению мероприятий просветительского характера, организации досуга жителей на базе культурно-досуговых учреждений, показу мероприятий исполнительского характера, показу концертных программ и филармонических мероприятий, показу культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых мероприятий.

----------


## Рамоновна

А это- регламент на несколько схожих услуг/из интернета/:


АДМИНИСТРАТИВНЫЙ РЕГЛАМЕНТ
предоставления муниципальной услуги

«Проведение мероприятия просветительского характера», 
«Показ мероприятий исполнительского характера», 
«Организация досуга жителей на базе культурно-досуговых учреждений», «Показ культурно-досуговых мероприятий», 
«Показ концертных программ и филармонических мероприятий», 
«Показ культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых мероприятий».

I. Общие положения

I.1.  Административный регламент по предоставлению Управлением культуры администрации муниципального образования Темрюкский район муниципальной услуги по проведению мероприятий просветительского характера, организации досуга жителей на базе культурно-досуговых учреждений, показу мероприятий исполнительского характера, показу концертных программ и филармонических мероприятий, показу культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых мероприятий  (далее Регламент), определяет порядок оказания культурно-досуговых услуг,  нормативно правовое регулирование предоставления муниципальной услуги. 

I.2. Предоставление муниципальной услуги по проведению мероприятий просветительского характера, организации досуга жителей на базе культурно-досуговых учреждений, показу мероприятий исполнительского характера, показу концертных программ и филармонических мероприятий, показу культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых мероприятий, осуществляется в соответствии со следующими законодательными и нормативными правовыми актами: 
Конституция Российской Федерации ст. 44; 

Федеральный закон № 131-ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в РФ» от 06.10.2003г.; 

Основы законодательства РФ о культуре: Закон № 3612-1 от 09.10.1992, ст. 40; 

Закон Краснодарского края  № 28 «О библиотечном деле» от 23.04.1996г.;

Уставы учреждений культуры и дополнительного образования детей.

I.3. Предоставление муниципальной услуги по проведению мероприятий просветительского характера, организации досуга жителей на базе культурно-досуговых учреждений, показу мероприятий исполнительского характера, показу концертных программ и филармонических мероприятий, показу культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых мероприятий, осуществляет Управление культуры администрации муниципального образования Темрюкский район. 
Непосредственное исполнение осуществляют учреждения культуры муниципального образования Темрюкский район.
II. Требования к порядку предоставления муниципальной услуги.
Порядок информирования о муниципальной услуге.

II.1. Муниципальная услуга по проведению мероприятий просветительского характера, организации досуга жителей на базе культурно-досуговых учреждений, показу мероприятий исполнительского характера, показу концертных программ и филармонических мероприятий, показу культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых мероприятий заключается:
- в организации и проведении культурно-досуговых мероприятий, содержании посетителей во время показа мероприятий (обеспечение помещением, коммунальными услугами, материально-техническим оснащением процесса показа, обеспечение безопасности), 
- в создании условий в учреждениях культуры для занятий в досуговых формированиях (в том числе обеспечение специализированными кадрами и  повышение квалификации персонала).

II.2. Место нахождения Управления культуры администрации муниципального образования Темрюкский район и его почтовый адрес: 353500, г. Темрюк, ул. Ленина 29. т.ф. (8-861-48) 5-18-93, 5-19-35.
Сведения об учреждениях культуры муниципального образования Темрюкский район предоставляющих услугу предоставлены в приложении № 1 к настоящему административному регламенту.

График работы Управления культуры администрации муниципального образования  Темрюкский район: 
понедельник - пятница 8.00 - 12.00, 13.00 – 17.00 
суббота и воскресенье – выходные дни 

Электронный адрес Управления культуры администрации муниципального образования  Темрюкский район: Temruk_kultura@poshta.ru 

II.3. Информация о предоставлении муниципальной услуги доводиться до населения муниципального образования Темрюкский район устно (на устные и письменные запросы) исчерпывающую информацию дают по телефону и при личном посещении управления культуры, а так же  в виде рекламы (реклама в СМИ, афиши информационные стенды).

II.4. Прием граждан осуществляется начальником управления культуры администрации муниципального образования Темрюкский район, директором МУК «Межпоселенческого организационно-методического центра», другими должностными лицами учреждений культуры по рабочим дням недели. 

II.5. Требования при предоставлении информации об оказании муниципальных услуг населению: ответ на обращение должен быть полный, точный и оперативный, в вежливой форме, реклама должна соответствовать установленным нормам и содержать полную информацию о предоставляемой услуге.
II.6. Информация о процедуре предоставлении муниципальной услуги предоставляется бесплатно.

II.7. Не подлежат рассмотрению запросы и Интернет-обращения, не содержащие фамилии, почтового и/или электронного адреса заявителя. Также не принимаются к рассмотрению запросы, содержащие ненормативную лексику и оскорбительные высказывания. 

II.8. Требования к условиям мест предоставления муниципальной услуги:
- соответствие с санитарными нормами и правилами,
- обеспечение коммунальными услугами,
- оснащение средствами пожаротушения и оповещения о возникновении чрезвычайной ситуации,
- материально-техническое оснащение процесса организации досуга.

II.9. Требования к оказываемой муниципальной услуге: 
- проведение культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых  мероприятий, мероприятий исполнительского характера, концертных и филармонических программ должно соответствовать художественному эстетическому уровню, требованиям общепринятых социальных норм и правил,
- обеспечение процесса организации досуга квалифицированным персоналом.

II.10. Основание предоставления муниципальной услуги:
- обеспечение конституционного права граждан Российской Федерации на свободу творчества, равный доступ к участию в культурной жизни и пользованию услугами, предоставляемыми учреждениями культуры; 
- организация деятельности по сохранению единства культурного пространства страны, поддержке и развитии самобытных национальных и местных культурных традиций и особенностей в условиях многонационального государства.

III. Административные процедуры.
Описание последовательности действий при предоставлении
муниципальной услуги.

III.1. Являясь ответственным органом за предоставление муниципальной услуги, Управление культуры администрации муниципального образования Темрюкский район, обязано контролировать деятельность учреждений культуры. 

III.2. Основной целью деятельности учреждений культуры является изучение, предоставление населению разнообразных услуг социально-культурного, просветительского, оздоровительного и развлекательного характера, создание условий для занятий любительским художественным творчеством. 
III.3. Предмет деятельности учреждений культуры - организация культурного досуга населения путем проведения кружковой работы, вечеров отдыха, дискотек, диспутов и лекций, концертов, создание условий для самодеятельного творчества.

III.4. Основными видами деятельности учреждений культуры являются:
- создание и организация работы коллективов и кружков любительского художественного творчества, народных театров, любительских объединений и клубных формирований;
- организация и проведение фестивалей, смотров, конкурсов, выставок и других форм показа результатов творческой деятельности клубных формирований;
- проведение спектаклей, концертов, других театрально-зрелищных и выставочных мероприятий, в том числе с участием профессиональных коллективов, исполнителей и авторов; 
- организация работы разнообразных консультаций и лекториев, проведение тематических вечеров, цикл творческих встреч, других форм просветительской деятельности;
- проведение массовых театрализованных праздников и представлений, народных гуляний в соответствии с местными традициями и обычаями;
- организация досуга различных групп населения, в том числе проведение вечеров отдыха и танцев, дискотек, игровых и других культурно-развлекательных программ;
- предоставление в рамках возможностей учреждений культуры  разнообразных платных услуг социально-культурного характера населению, с учетом его запросов и потребностей, в соответствии с имеющимся у учреждения культуры  «Положением о платных услугах»;
- оказание по социально-творческим заказам, другим договорам с юридическими и физическими лицами консультативной, методической и организационно-творческой помощи в подготовке и проведении различных культурно-досуговых мероприятий. 

III.5. Отдельными видами деятельности, перечень которых определяется специальными федеральными законами, учреждения культуры могут заниматься только при получении специального разрешения (лицензии). 

III.6. В качестве не основной деятельности учреждения культуры могут осуществлять предпринимательскую деятельность, при условии ее соответствия целям и задачам основного вида деятельности.

III.7. Управление культуры (учреждения культуры) муниципального образования Темрюкский район обязано информировать население города и района о порядке и сроках предоставления муниципальной услуги устно (по запросу) и наглядно (реклама в СМИ, афиши, информационные стенды).

III.8. В случае если запрос жителей не соответствует видам деятельности учреждений культуры, либо имеются жалобы по оказанию муниципальной услуги, в Управлении культуры администрации МО Темрюкский район принимаются, регистрируются и рассматриваются все письменные и устные обращения. После подробного рассмотрения обращения сотрудники Управления культуры дают устный или письменный ответ, содержащий полную информацию о предоставлении или о причинах невозможности предоставления муниципальной услуги. 

 	III.9. Поступившие письменные запросы (заявления) регистрируются в приемной Заместителя главы муниципального образования Темрюкский район (по социальным вопросам), с записью в регистрационно-контрольной форме, после чего документы направляются на рассмотрение начальнику управления культуры или его заместителям. Подробные ответы на них также регистрируются в приемной, ответственным лицом за прием и регистрацию почтовой корреспонденции.

III.10. В случае, если запрос не может быть исполнен, заявителю направляется письмо с объяснением этих причин, при этом заявителю могут быть даны рекомендации об учреждениях оказывающих данные виды услуг, с указанием адреса соответствующих государственных, муниципальных и ведомственных организаций. 

III.11. Запросы (жалобы) не рассматриваются в случае, если:
- текст жалобы не поддается прочтению, ответ на жалобу не дается, о чем сообщается заявителю, направившему жалобу, если его фамилия и почтовый адрес поддаются прочтению; 
- обращение содержит нецензурные либо оскорбительные выражения, угрозы имуществу, жизни, здоровью должностного лица, а также членов его семьи, ответ либо не дается, либо заявителю, направившему жалобу, сообщается о недопустимости злоупотребления правом;
- если в жалобе заявителя содержится вопрос, на который ему многократно давались письменные ответы по существу в связи с ранее направляемыми жалобами, и при этом в жалобе не приводятся новые доводы или обстоятельства, начальник управления культуры, или иное уполномоченное на то должностное лицо, вправе принять решение о безосновательности очередной жалобы и прекращении переписки с заявителем по данному вопросу при условии, что указанная жалоба и ранее направляемые жалобы направлялись в вышестоящие органы. О данном решении уведомляется заявитель, направивший обращение.

III.12. Рассмотрение запроса (заявления) гражданина считается законченным, если по нему приняты необходимые меры и автор запроса проинформирован о результатах рассмотрения. 

III.13. Текущий контроль за соблюдением последовательности действий, определенных административными процедурами по предоставлению муниципальной услуги и принятием решений осуществляется должностными лицами управления культуры муниципального образования Темрюкский район, ответственными за организацию работы по предоставлению муниципальной услуги. 

III.14. Текущий контроль осуществляется путем проведения должностным лицом, ответственным за организацию работы по предоставлению муниципальной услуги, проверок соблюдения и исполнения работниками положений настоящего Регламента. 

III.15. Департамент культуры Краснодарского края осуществляет контроль над предоставлением государственной услуги муниципальными учреждениями края. 

III.16. Контроль за полнотой и качеством исполнения муниципальной услуги включает в себя проведение проверок, выявление и устранение нарушений прав заявителей, рассмотрение, принятие решений и подготовку ответов на обращения заявителей, содержащих жалобы на решения, действия (бездействие) должностных лиц Управления культуры или работников, участвующих в оказании муниципальной услуги. 

III.17. По результатам проведенных проверок, в случае выявления нарушений прав заявителей, к виновным лицам осуществляется применение мер ответственности в порядке, установленном законодательством Российской Федерации и Краснодарского края. 

III.18. Проверки могут быть плановыми (осуществляться на основании годовых планов работы Департамента культуры Краснодарского края) и внеплановыми. Проверка может проводиться по конкретному обращению заявителя. 

III.19. Для проверки полноты и качества исполнения муниципальной услуги формируется рабочая группа, в состав которой включаются муниципальные и гражданские служащие Управления культуры. Результаты деятельности рабочей группы оформляются в виде справки, в которой отмечаются выявленные недостатки и предложения по их устранению. 

Порядок обжалования действия (бездействия) и решений,
осуществляемых в ходе выполнения Регламента.

III.20. Обжалование действий (бездействия) и решений должностных лиц, осуществляемых (принятых) в ходе выполнения настоящего Регламента, производится в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации и Краснодарского края. 

III.21. Заявитель в своей жалобе в обязательном порядке указывает: 
- фамилию, имя, отчество; 
- почтовый адрес, по которому должен быть направлен ответ; 
- изложение сути жалобы; 
- личную подпись и дату. 
В случае необходимости в подтверждение своих доводов заявитель прилагает к письменной жалобе документы и материалы либо их копии. 

III.22. Начальник управления культуры администрации муниципального образования Темрюкский район, или лица его замещающие: 
- обеспечивает объективное, всестороннее и своевременное рассмотрение обращения, в случае необходимости с участием заявителя, направившего жалобу, или его законного представителя; 
- вправе запрашивать необходимые для рассмотрения жалобы документы и материалы в других муниципальных органах, органах местного самоуправления, у иных должностных лиц, за исключением судов, органов дознания и органов предварительного следствия; 
- по результатам рассмотрения жалобы принимает меры, направленные на восстановление или защиту нарушенных прав, свобод и законных интересов заявителя, дает письменный ответ по существу поставленных в жалобе вопросов. 

II.23. Ответ на поступившую жалобу направляется по почтовому адресу, указанному в обращении в течении  30 дней со дня регистрации. 

III.24. Если в письменной жалобе не указаны фамилия инициатора жалобы и почтовый адрес, по которому должен быть направлен ответ, ответ на жалобу не дается. 

Приложения: 

1. Сведения о местонахождении, контактных телефонах и адресах учреждениях культуры муниципального образования Темрюкский район, предоставляющих муниципальную услугу по проведению мероприятий просветительского характера, организации досуга жителей на базе культурно-досуговых учреждений, показу мероприятий исполнительского характера, показу концертных программ и филармонических мероприятий, показу культурно-досуговых, просветительских и массовых мероприятий.

----------


## Рамоновна

Еще один регламент:

АДМИНИСТРАТИВНЫЙ РЕГЛАМЕНТ
предоставления муниципальной услуги по организации культурно-досуговых мероприятий на базе 
культурно-досуговых учреждений
(концертов, дискотек, фестивалей, конкурсов и т.д.)

Содержание

Раздел I Общие положения 
1. Наименование муниципальной услуги
2. Перечень правовых актов, непосредственно регулирующих исполнение муниципальной услуги
3. Результат муниципальной услуги
4. Потребители муниципальной услуги (описание заявителя)

Раздел II  Требования к порядку предоставления муниципальной услуги
5. Порядок информирования о правилах предоставления муниципальной услуги
6. Требования к местам предоставления  муниципальной услуги
7. Сроки предоставления муниципальной услуги
8. Перечень оснований для приостановления исполнения муниципальной функции
9. Перечень необходимых документов для получения муниципальной услуги
10. Требование к предоставлению муниципальной услуги

Раздел III Административные процедуры
11. Последовательность действий при предоставлении муниципальной услуги

Раздел IV  Порядок и формы контроля за исполнением муниципальной услуги
12. Порядок и формы контроля исполнения муниципальной услуги
13. Ответственность муниципальных служащих и иных должностных лиц за решения и действия (бездействия) принимаемые в ходе исполнения муниципальной услуги

Раздел V Порядок обжалования действия (бездействия) должностного лица, а также принимаемого им решения при исполнении муниципальной услуги

Раздел I 
Общие положения

     Настоящий административный регламент представления муниципальной услуги по организации культурно – досуговых мероприятий на базе культурно - досуговых учреждений (концертов, дискотек, фестивалей, конкурсов и т.п.)  (далее Регламент) разработан в целях повышения качества предоставления и доступности муниципальной услуги, создания комфортных условий для получения муниципальной услуги (далее муниципальная услуга)
     Регламент определяет порядок, сроки и последовательность действий при организации культурно- досуговых мероприятий  на базе культурно – досуговых учреждений (концертов, дискотек, фестивалей, конкурсов и т.п.)

1.1. Наименование  муниципальной услуги 
- Муниципальная услуга по организации культурно – досуговых мероприятий на базе культурно – досуговых учреждений (концертов, дискотек, фестивалей, конкурсов и т.п.).
 - Муниципальная услуга по организации культурно – досуговых мероприятий предоставляется районным Домом культуры (РДК), районным организационно – методическим центром (РОМЦ), Домами культуры (СДК) и сельскими клубами (СК) Муниципального образования «Малопургинский район». 

1.2. Перечень правовых актов, непосредственно регулирующих исполнение муниципальной услуги
    Предоставление муниципальной услуги по организации культурно – досуговых мероприятий на базе культурно – досуговых учреждений (концертов, дискотек, фестивалей, конкурсов и т.п.) осуществляется в соответствии с: 
 - Конституцией Российской Федерации;
 - Конституцией Удмуртской Республики;
 - Федеральным законом от 06.10. 2003г. N 131 – ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации»;
 - Федеральным законом от 09.10.1992г. N 3612-1 «Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре»;
 - Федеральным законом «Об основных гарантиях прав ребенка в РФ» от 24.07.1998г. N 124- ФЗ
 - Постановлением правительства Российской Федерации от 08.12. 2005г. N 740 «О Федеральной целевой программе «Культура России (2006 – 2010 годы)»;
 - Уставом МО «Малопургинский район»;
 - Положением Управления по делам культуры, спорта и  молодежной политике МО «Малопургинский район»;
 - Иными действующими нормативно – правовыми актами Российской Федерации, Удмуртской Республики, муниципальными правовыми актами МО «Малопургинский район».

1.4. Результат муниципальной услуги 
1.4.1. Конечными результатами предоставления муниципальной услуги является отчет о проведении мероприятия, отчет может иметь любую форму (текстовый, финансовый, оценочный лист и т.д.)
     При исполнении муниципальной услуги управление по делам культуры, спорта и молодежной политике МО «Малопургинский район» может осуществлять взаимодействие с органами государственной власти и местного самоуправления, государственными и муниципальными учреждениями, некоммерческими учреждениями, средствами массовой информации.
1.4.2. Юридическим фактом, выступающим основанием для начала исполнения муниципальной услуги является наступление даты проведения мероприятия в соответствии с планом, утвержденным управлением по делам культуры, спорта и молодежной политике Малопургинского района. 

1.5. Потребители муниципальной услуги (описание заявителей)
    Потребителями муниципальной услуги (далее Пользователи) являются граждане независимо от пола, возраста, национальности, образования, социального положения, политических убеждений, отношения к религии. 


Раздел 2
Требования к порядку предоставления муниципальной услуги

2.1. Порядок информирования о правилах предоставления муниципальной услуги 
2.1.1. Получение информации по вопросам предоставления муниципальной услуги осуществляется посредством:
- телефонной связи;
- публикации в средствах массовой информации;
- в Управлении по делам культуры, спорта и молодежной политике МО «Малопургинский район»;
- в районном Доме культуры, районном организационно – методическом центре, сельских Домах культуры, сельских клубах. 

2.1.2. Информацию о процедуре исполнения муниципальной услуги предоставляют должностные лица, участвующие в исполнении услуги, посредством разработки и опубликования  Положения о проведении культурно – досугового мероприятия (концертов, дискотек, фестивалей, конкурсов и т.п.). Ознакомиться с информацией о предоставлении муниципальной услуги по организации культурно – досуговых мероприятий модно при наличном или письменном общении с заинтересованными лицами, а также с использованием средств телефонной связи, по электронной почте. Должностные лица, осуществляющие индивидуальное устное информирование, принимают все необходимые меры для полного и оперативного ответа на поставленные вопросы. Время индивидуального устного информирования не может превышать 30 минут. 
    2.1.3. В случае если для подготовки ответа требуется более продолжительное время, должностное лицо, осуществляющее индивидуальное устное информирование, предлагает заинтересованному лицу обратиться за необходимой информацией в письменном виде либо назначает другое удобное для заинтересованного лица время для устного информирования. 
    Время ожидания заинтересованных лиц при индивидуальном устном информировании не может превышать 30 минут. 
  2.1.4. Письменные обращения заинтересованных лиц о порядке исполнения муниципальной услуги рассматривают должностные лица управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодежной политике Малопургинского района, участвующие в ее исполнении, и направляют письменный ответ на обращение почтовым отправлением либо посредством электронной почты, с учетом пожеланий заявителей, в срок, не превышающий 3 рабочих дней со дня регистрации обращения. 
  2.1.5. При информировании о процедуре исполнения муниципальной услуги по телефону должностное лицо управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодежной политике Малопургинского района, сняв трубку, должно представиться: фамилия, имя, отчество, должность, предоставляется информация о графике приема лиц, исполняющих муниципальную услугу, точный почтовый и фактический адрес управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодежной политике Малопургинского района (при необходимости – способ проезда к нему), требования к письменному запросу. 
   Звонки от заинтересованных лиц по вопросу информирования о порядке исполнения муниципальной услуги должностные лица принимают в соответствии с графиком работы управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодежной политике Малопургинского района. Во время разговора должностные лица должны произносить слова четко, избегать «параллельных разговоров» с окружающими людьми и не прерывать разговор по причине поступления звонка на другой аппарат. Разговор не должен продолжаться более 10 минут. 
    При невозможности специалиста управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодежной политике Малопургинского района   самостоятельно ответить на поставленный вопрос заинтересованному лицу специалист сообщает телефонный номер, по которому можно получить необходимую информацию.
2.1.6. Информирование заинтересованных лиц о процедуре исполнения муниципальной услуги по электронной почте осуществляют должностные лица управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодежной политике участвующие в ее исполнении, не позднее 3 рабочих дней со дня получения сообщения.
 2.1.7. Информация о месте нахождения и графике работы исполнителя муниципальной услуги. 
 - Место нахождения, почтовый адрес, телефон, адрес электронной почты районного Дома культуры, районного организационно- методического центра, сельских Домов культуры, сельских клубов (Приложение 1)
 - Место нахождения, почтовый  адрес, телефон, адрес электронной почты, режим работы Управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодежной политике МО «Малопургинский район» (Приложение 2)
- График работы домов культуры МО «Малопургинский район» (Приложение 2)


2.2. Требования к местам предоставления  муниципальной услуги 

2.2.1. Центральный вход в здании должен быть оборудован информационной табличкой (вывеской).
2.2.2. Помещение должностных лиц для исполнения муниципальной услуги управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодежной политике Малопургинского района снабжается соответствующей табличкой с указанием номера кабинета, фамилии, имени, отчества начальника управления. 
2.2.3. рабочие места должностных лиц управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодежной политике Малопургинского района, осуществляющих исполнение муниципальной услуги, оборудуются: 
 - рабочими столами и стульями (не менее одного комплекта на одно должностное лицо);
 - персональными компьютерами с возможностью доступа к необходимым информационным базам данных (один рабочий персональный компьютер  на одно должностное лицо);
 - оргтехникой, позволяющей своевременно и в полном объеме осуществлять исполнение муниципальной услуги. 
2.2.4. Требования к Малопургинскому районному Дому культуры, на базе которого проводятся культурно - досуговые мероприятия: 
  - Не менее чем за две недели до проведения мероприятия уведомить об этом органы внутренних дел (милицию) с целью обеспечения охраны общественного порядка;
 - Требования к организации массовых мероприятий в помещениях:
- В зимнее время за один час до начала мероприятия, подходы к зданию должны быть очищены от снега и льда.
 - Должна быть организована парковка автотранспорта не менее чем на 5 мест.
 - Фойе здания Дома культуры должно быть оборудовано местами для ожидания, не менее чем 20 сидячими местами.
- В зимнее время – наличие гардероба для участников мероприятия. Гардеробы должны начать работать за 1час до начала мероприятия и работать в течение всего времени проведения мероприятия. Перерывы в работе гардеробов должны составлять не более 5 минут подряд и не более 30 минут в течение всего мероприятия. 
- По желанию можно обеспечить пункт питания (буфета, ресторана или иного пункта питания), в котором должны соблюдаться все санитарно – гигиенические нормы.
- Персонал обязан отвечать на все вопросы участников массовых мероприятий по существу, либо указать на тех сотрудников, которые бы могли помочь обратившемуся в его вопросе (нужде). 
 - Должно обеспечить помещения, в которых проводятся мероприятие, мусорными ведрами (корзинами) из расчета не менее двух ведер (корзин) около каждого выхода из зала и не менее одного ведра (корзины) на 50 человек расчетного числа участников мероприятия.
 - Должна быть медицинская аптечка для оказания доврачебной помощи участникам мероприятия. Медикаменты в аптечке должны быть годными к использованию.
 - при проведении мероприятия должно быть наличие не менее двух сотрудников, следящих за соблюдением общественного порядка, незамедлительно реагирующих на обращения участников мероприятия, связанные с нарушением иными участниками общественного порядка, и обеспечивающих прекращение данных нарушений. 
 - В здании и помещениях, в которых проводится мероприятие, двери основных и эвакуационных выходов не должны быть заперты на замки и трудно открывающиеся запоры. 
- В помещениях, в которых проводится мероприятие, на путях эвакуации не должны устанавливаться турникеты и другие устройства, препятствующие свободному проходу.
 - Должны быть обеспечены свободные пути эвакуации посетителей (в том числе лестничные клетки, проходы в складах, входы на чердаки).
- В зданиях и помещениях Дома культуры проезды, проходы к запасным выходам и наружным пожарным лестницам, подступы к средствам извещения о пожарах и пожаротушения должны быть всегда свободными.
- Требования к проведению массовых мероприятий вне помещений на стационарных площадках: 
- Прилегающая к месту проведения мероприятия территория должна быть обеспечены автомобильной парковкой не менее чем  на 5 мест. 
- За один час до начала мероприятия территория проведения межмуниципального мероприятия должна быть очищена от бытового и строительного мусора.
- при проведении конкурсов для детей во время массовых мероприятий должны быть предусмотрены призы для участников данных конкурсов.
- При проведении фейерверка должны использоваться пиротехнические средства только лицензированных производителей. Организация, проводящая фейерверки, должна иметь соответствующую лицензию.
 - На территории проведения мероприятия должны отсутствовать ограждения, препятствующие эвакуации участников мероприятия в случае пожара. 
- при проведении мероприятия Дом культуры может организовать на территории проведения мероприятия работу пунктов питания.
- Организации, предоставляющие во время проведения мероприятия услуги пунктов питания (на территории проведения мероприятия), должны иметь разрешение на право торговли и (или) оказание услуг общественного питания.
- При температуре воздуха более + 25 градусов по шкале Цельсия на территории проведения мероприятия должна производиться реализация прохладительных напитков.
- При температуре воздуха менее + 10 градусов по шкале Цельсия на территории проведения мероприятия должна производиться реализация горячих напитков (чай, кофе).
- Продажа напитков на территории проведения мероприятия должна производиться только в пластиковой и металлической таре.
- Во время проведения мероприятия на территории проведения мероприятия не должны продаваться алкогольные напитки с содержанием этилового спирта более 15% объема готовой продукции.
- Территория проведения мероприятия должна быть обеспечена урнами из расчета не менее одной урны на 25 кв. метров площади и не менее одной урны на 50 человек расчетного числа участников. 
- Территория проведения мероприятия должна быть обеспечена туалетами из расчета не менее одного туалета на 1000 человек расчетного числа участников. 
- Должны быть организована уборка мусора с территории проведения мероприятия не позднее, чем к 7:00 дня, следующего за днем проведения мероприятия. 
- Требования к проведению массовых мероприятий, предусматривающих перемещение (шествие) участников.
- Должно быть обеспечено отсутствие во время проведения мероприятия частного автотранспорта по маршруту проведения мероприятия. 
- Выполнение указанных требований не освобождает должностных лиц управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодежной политике и Дома культуры, ответственных за проведение мероприятия от установленной законодательством ответственности за соблюдение иных утвержденных в установленном порядке норм и правил.

----------


## Рамоновна

2.3. Сроки предоставления муниципальной услуги
Сроки предоставления муниципальной услуги по организации культурно – досуговых мероприятий устанавливаются годовым планом работы управления по делам культуры, спорта  и молодежной политике МО «Малопургинский район», утверждаемого начальником культуры, спорта и молодежной политике. 

2.4. Перечень оснований для приостановления исполнения муниципальной функции 

2.4.1. В предоставлении  муниципальной услуги по организации культурно- досуговых мероприятий может быть отказано в случае: 
- несвоевременной подачи заявки на участие в мероприятии;
- несоблюдение условий проведения мероприятий, предусмотренных Положением о проведении мероприятия;
- неперечисления, предусмотренного Положением о проведении мероприятия, организационного взноса;
- возникновения обстоятельств непреодолимой силы (форс - мажор). 

2.4.2. Отказ в предоставлении муниципальной услуги по этим основаниям Потребитель муниципальной услуги может обжаловать в вышестоящий орган и (или) в суд. 

2.5. Перечень необходимых документов для получения муниципальной услуги. 
Для получения  доступа к муниципальной услуге необходимо оформить заявку на участие в мероприятии, по форме, утвержденной Положением о мероприятии (Положение 1).

2.6. Требование к предоставлению муниципальной услуги
Предоставление муниципальной услуги осуществляется бесплатно, в некоторых случаях при проведении конкурсов устанавливается организационный сбор для конкурсантов. 

Раздел 3
Административные процедуры 
по организации культурно – досуговых мероприятий 
на базе культурно – досуговых учреждений 
(концертов, дискотек, фестивалей, конкурсов и т.п.)

      3.1. Последовательность действий при предоставлении 
            муниципальной услуги
     Проведение  культурно – досуговых мероприятий (концертов, дискотек, фестивалей, конкурсов и т.п.) осуществляет в соответствии с годовым планом проведения мероприятий, утверждённым приказом по делам культуры, спорта и молодёжной политике МО «Малопургинский район»:
     Управление по делам культуры, спорта и молодёжной политике МО «Малопургинский район»:
     - разрабатывает Положение о проводимых культурно – досуговых мероприятиях (концертов, дискотек, фестивалей, конкурсов и т.п.);
    - доводит Положение до сведения населения Малопургинского района муниципальные учреждения культуры, образования Малопургинского района, иные учреждения, расположенные на территории Малопургинского района и через средства массовой информации. В положениях о проведении мероприятий определяются цели и задачи мероприятия, состав участников,  время и место проведения; сроки и форма подачи заявок на участие, оргкомитет мероприятия, жюри мероприятия, расходы на проведение мероприятия, расходы на проведение мероприятия, программа мероприятия, награждение, ответственные за их проведение. Положение должно быть утверждено не позднее 45 дней до даты проведения мероприятия. Для финансирования мероприятия из муниципального бюджета Малопургинского района управления культуры, спорта и молодёжной политике Малопургинского района составляется смета расходов, оформляется заявка на финансирование мероприятии подаётся в финансовый отдел муниципального образования Малопургинского района Удмуртской Республики за 10 дней до проведения мероприятия. Согласно Положению для награждения победителей мероприятий могут быть использованы благодарственные письма, дипломы. Призы для награждения приобретаются в соответствии со сметой расходов на проведение мероприятия. Для проведения мероприятий могут привлекаться сторонние специалисты и эксперты, обладающие соответствующими знаниями и навыками. Мероприятия должны проводиться с учётом возрастных и физиологических особенностей участников и проходить в местах, обеспечивающих привлечением максимального количества участников и зрителей.
   - проводит культурно – досуговое мероприятие.
   - отчитывается о проведении мероприятия.



Раздел 4
Порядок и формы контроля за использованием муниципальной услуги

4.1. Порядок и формы контроля исполнения муниципальной услуги
      4.1.1.   Текущий контроль за соблюдением и исполнением муниципальной услуги по организации культурно – досуговых мероприятий на базе культурно – досуговых учреждений (концертов, дискотек, фестивалей, конкурсов и т.п.) согласно положений настоящего Регламента и иных нормативных правовых актов, устанавливающих требования к предоставлению муниципальной услуги осуществляется начальником управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодёжной политике администрации МО «Малопургинский район».
      4.1.2. Перечень должностных лиц, осуществляющий текущий контроль, и периодичность осуществления контроля  устанавливается приказами начальником управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодёжной политике администрации МО «Малопургинский район».
      4.1.3. Проверки могут быть плановыми (осуществляться на основании годовых планов работы) и внеплановыми. При проверке могут рассматриваться все вопросы, связанные с предоставлением муниципальной услуги (комплексные проверки), или отдельные аспекты (тематические проверки). Проверка также может проводиться конкретному обращению Потребителя.

4.2. Ответственность муниципальных служащих и иных
должностных лиц за решения и действия (бездействия)             принимаемые в ходе исполнения муниципальной услуги
       4.2.1. должностные лица управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодёжной политике организуют работу по представлению муниципальной услуги, осуществляют контроль за исполнением, принимают меры к совершенствованию форм и методов реализации муниципальной услуги, несут персональную ответственность за соблюдение законности.
      4.2.2. В случае выявления нарушения прав граждан по результатам проведённых проверок в отношении виновных лиц принимаются меры в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации.
      4.2.3. персональная ответственность должностных лиц и специалистов закрепляются в их должностных инструкциях в соответствии с требованиями законодательства.

Раздел 5
Порядок обжалования действия (бездействия) должностного лица, 
а также принимаемого им решения при исполнении 
муниципальной услуги

           5.1. Заявители имеют право обратиться с жалобой лично или направить письменное  обращение (жалобу), в соответствии с уровнем подчиненности должностного лица, действия (бездействия) которого обжалуется
          - начальнику управления, заместителю главы администрации, курирующему данное направление деятельности, главе администрации Малопургинского района.
          5.1.2. Обращение (жалоба) подаётся в письменной форме и должно содержать:
          - при подаче обращения физическим лицом фамилию, имя, отчество (последнее при наличии) физического лица, его места жительства или пребывания; при подаче обращения юридическим лицом его наименование, адрес;
         - наименование органа и (или) должности и (или) фамилию, имя, отчество (последнее при наличии) специалиста (при наличии информации), решение, действие (бездействие) которого обжалуется;
        - содержательную характеристику обжалуемого действия (бездействия), решения.
        К обращению могут быть приложены копии документов, подтверждающие изложенную в обращении информацию.
       Обращение подписывается подавшим его физическим лицом или руководителем (заместителем руководителя) юридического лица.
        5.1.3. По результатам рассмотрения обращения принимается решение об удовлетворении либо об отказе в удовлетворении требований автора обращения.
        Письменный ответ направляется заявителю не позднее 30 дней со дня регистрации письменного обращения.
        В случае если по обращению требуется провести проверку, срок рассмотрения обращения может быть продлён, но не более чем на 30 дней.
О проведении срока рассмотрения обращения автор обращения уведомляется письменно с указанием причин продления.
          5.1.4. Обращение не рассматривается в случае:
           - отсутствия в обращении фамилии заявителя, направившего заявителя, направившего обращение, и почтового адреса, по которому должен быть направлен отчёт;
         - отсутствия в обращении сведений об обжалуемом действии, бездействии, решении (в чем выразилось, кем принято);
          - если ответ по существу поставленного в обращенного в обращении вопроса не может быть дан без разглашения сведений, составляющих государственную или иную охраняемую законодательством тайну:
         - если в нём содержатся нецензурные либо оскорбительные выражения,  угрозы жизни, здоровью и имуществу должностного лица, а также членов его семьи;
        - если текст письменного обращения не поддаётся прочтению.
        5.1.5. в случае подтверждения в ходе проведения проверок фактов, изложенных в жалобе на действия (бездействие) и решения должностных лиц управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодёжной политике администрации МО «Малопургинский район», принимаемые (осуществляемые) в ходе предоставления муниципальной услуги, виновное должностное лицо привлекается к ответственности.
        5.2. Заявители (Пользователи) в праве обжаловать действия (бездействие) должностных лиц управления по делам культуры, спорта и молодёжной политике администрации МО «Малопургинский район», решения, принятые в ходе представления муниципальной услуги, в судебном порядке.
        5.2.1. В случае обжалования действия (бездействия) должностного лица в судебном порядке, Пользователь подаёт заявление в Малопургинский районный суд, или прокуратуру Малопургинского района.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Для достижения установленной настоящим Уставом цели


Ира, у вас это идёт приложением к уставу?

----------


## Рамоновна

Нет, это внесено в новый устав по требованию проверки

----------


## Зарница

*Рамоновна*,
Ира а ты бы не могла поделиться своим новым уставом? Мне свои надо менять в этом году, изменился юр.адрес да и много очень ошибок. Хотелось бы увидить правильный вариант, т.к. ты в этом грамотная.(а каждый раз переделывать устав входит для нас в хорошую копеечку - мало того за устав платить надо, да еще в соседний район надо ехать, иногда и несколько раз -  :Jopa: )

----------


## Рамоновна

Устав у нас еще не утвержден, но готов к этому. Постараюсь на выходных залить. Но теперь вот, в свете возможного перехода всех нас на новый тип учреждения с 2011 года, думаю: а может, не торопиться?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ссылку отправлю в личку

----------


## Зарница

*Рамоновна*,
Ира, мне все равно надо устав менять из за юр.адреса - весной старое здание будут сносить,я и так тянула сколько могла - сейчас готовлю документы на списание. Спишу, а там у меня только 3 дня остается на смену документов.Жалко денег, но штраф платить тоже не хочется. :frown: Так что мне твоя помощь очень кстати. :Aga:

----------


## трек

Добрый день уважаемые коллеги. Мне срочно нужна ваша помощь!!! Я работаю балетмейстером районного дома культуры - руковожу детским ансамблем народного танца вот уже 23 года. В прошлом году моя коллега решила создать при ДК студию эстрадного танца. На совете депутатов встал вопрос, чем отличается кружок танца от студии? Какими нормативными документами это можно подтвердить? Объясню - когда-то я тоже начинала руководить кружком, но спустя нескольколет, после того, как коллектив начал выезжать на областные, Российские конкурсы и занимать призовые места, администрация выдвинула нас на звание "Образцовый" коллектив. С того года мы не кружок, мы коллектив народного танца. А моя коллега только начала свою деятельность. Существует ли типовое положение по студии? Имеются ли какие-либо специфические условия, необходимые требования для условий позволяющих открыть студию? Что для этого надо?  
Помощь нужна срочно!!! Откликнитесь друзья, есть ли у кого информация по этому вопросу! 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/383938m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Бирюза

И я тоже за помощью обращаюсь ! 
Люди добрые, поделитесь опытом, пожалуйста, как у Вас практикуется проведение концертных программ приезжих артистов ( я имею ввиду профессиональные московские коллективы) меня интересуют условия договора сдачи Вашего помещения, услуг и т.д.
                  Как мне объяснили, представители концертного агенства, которое организует это мероприятие на нашей базе,есть 2 варианта :
1-й -  принимающая сторона - это наш ДК по договору берет оговоренную, фиксированную сумму за все свои услуги ( как правило, эту сумму администраторы сознательно занижают)
2-й вариант - принимающая  ( ДК) сторона берет за аренду и услуги , например до 15% от всего валового сбора за продажу билетов.
                      Как это делается  у Вас ?  Может быть 15% это много?
А еще бы хотелось посмотреть образец такого договора.

 :Aga: :biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

У нас с концертом 15 апреля будет Святослав Ещенко. Беру 10% от валового сбора за все: аренда зала, звука, оплата работы кассира и контролера/по 1% каждому/.
Образец договора у них- свой, но еще не высылали. Но он им, как правило, не нужен/лишние налоги/, а мне- тоже.

Когда приезжают заведомо проигрышные коллективы- например, "Цирк из Бабяково", говорю арендную ставку - 2000 рублей. Хотят- приезжают, хотят- нет. Однажды администратор цирка так "поработал" что 50% выручки мне отдал. Скандалил, швырял деньгами, но куда деваться- я сказала, что все двери закрою и ночевать с ними буду- сразу сдался.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> например до 15% от всего валового сбора за продажу билетов.


Всегда сталкивалась только с 10%. Может, это новая волна такая?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Последние 2 года мы работаем только по договору почасовой аренды. Мороки меньше. У нас достаточно высокая стоимость - 9,5 тыс за час, поэтому, когда договариваюсь, сначала объявляю стоимость с заезда, до выезда, а потом говорю - но только для вас мы возьмём оплату только за время проведения мероприятия. Срабатывает :smile:, все выдыхают и соглашаются. По процентам не работаем уже давно, как-то стабильности в этом нет.



> У нас с концертом 15 апреля будет Святослав Ещенко


Ириш, передавай ему привет от Евгения - моего мужа, главного режиссёра "Русской сказки" в Суздале. Они вместе работали в этом году в феврале   :Aga:

----------


## Бирюза

Дорогие РАМОНОВНА и ВИШЕНКА-ВЛАДИМИР,спасибо большое, что откликнулись!




> У нас с концертом 15 апреля будет Святослав Ещенко. Беру 10% от валового сбора за все: аренда зала, звука, оплата работы кассира и контролера/по 1% каждому/.


                Но у нас много работников, обслуживающих эти концерты : звукоопретор ( если они работают на нашей аппаратуре, он в обязательном порядке присутствует и помогает  их звукооператору) работник сцены, 2 контролера,  художник по свету ( чаще работает сам,а, если садится  к пульту их человек, он все равно  присутствует и помогает с аппаратурой), бывает, что по 2 человека нужно садить на  световые "пистолеты", гардеробщицы  и тд
            У нас зал 720 посадочных мест.



> Всегда сталкивалась только с 10%. Может, это новая волна такая?



А про проценты,  у нас цирковые представления проходят - 10% детский сеанс, а 15% цирк вечерний, со взрослыми




> Последние 2 года мы работаем только по договору почасовой аренды.


 А вот про почасовую  оплату - надо подумать! Спасибо!

И еще вопрос возник : А как вы рассчитываетесь со своими работниками? Заключаете с ними отдельные трудовые договора.......... или?

 И при расчете почасовой аренды вы включаете в него  оплату работы персонала?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> как вы рассчитываетесь со своими работниками? Заключаете с ними отдельные трудовые договора.......... или?


Отдельных трудовыхдоговоров не заключаем, потому, что это входит в их должностные обязанности, и проходит в рабочее время. При проверках могут быть ненужные сложности. Из сметы платных услуг мы 50% ставим на зарплату с начислениями, вот этим и расплачиваемся с работниками - премии за содействие выполнению плана платных услуг. Конечно, каждый месяц смотрим, кто совершил что-то особо героическое.



> при расчете почасовой аренды вы включаете в него оплату работы персонала


Да, при расчёте стоимости часа мы включаем стоимость работы (часовой) рабочего сцены, звукорежиссёра, администратора, гардеробщицы, уборщицы.

----------


## Бирюза

Огромное спасибо  за помощь!!!!
Дорогие мои коллеги, примите поздравления с профессиональным праздником!!
Успехов и творчества !!!

----------


## elen73leukhina

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Мне тоже нужна ваша помощь!!!!Мы готовим аттестацию работников культуры, я затрудняюсь с подбором вопросов по аттестации...Хотя прекрасно понимаю, что они должны быть по должностным обязанностям, документам, регламентирующим деятельность. Может кто то таким вопросом занимался???Помогите с вопросами для работников РДК и сельских учреждений культуры. ЗАРАНЕЕ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!_:redface:_

----------


## Рамоновна

> они должны быть по должностным обязанностям, документам, регламентирующим деятельность.


У нас так и было: задавали 2 вопроса: один- по должностным, второй- по документам

----------


## Planka

Доброе время, коллеги! У меня также есть вопросик - может, кто сможет помочь... Для плановой проверки необходимо подготовить обоснование занятости методистов, а именно -просят представить документ, устанавливающий кол-во часов на подготовку того или иного мероприятия. может, у кого-нибудь есть эти нормы?:rolleyes: Заранее благодарна

----------


## Planka

Ой, я не представилась)) Меня зовут Светлана, работаю зам директора в Центре народного творчества и культурной деятельности, г.Глазов Удмуртия. Всех коллег рада приветствовать!))

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> документ, устанавливающий кол-во часов на подготовку того или иного мероприятия


Это документ выставляла *Алла и Александр*. Посмотри в этом разделе, он был, по моему, называется нормативы трудозатрат.

----------


## Натник

> Это документ выставляла Алла и Александр. Посмотри в этом разделе, он был, по моему, называется нормативы трудозатрат


Этот документ можно использовать просто для ознакомления, потому что в Минтруда он не утвержден, вообще нет такого официального документа,на который можно опираться нам для расчета трудозатрат...:frown:

----------


## Елена Бер

Дорогие работники культуры, коллеги, огромное спасибо вам за ваш сайт. Два дня немогу оторваться от экрана. Я так много документов искала и все нашла в одном месте. СПАСИБО ВАМ  огромное. С Уважением Елена Бербек (ведущий методист МУК "Центр культуры и искусств городского поселения Можайск"). Рада присоедениться к вам.

----------


## саввушка

всех приветствую! примите пожайлуста в свою компанию! сразу хочу попросить о помощи,может у кого -нибудь есть ПРАВИЛА ПОЛЬЗОВАНИЯ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕМ КУЛЬТУРЫ,именно КДУ,везде искала,попадаются только правила пользования библиотеками.Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Рамоновна

> ПРАВИЛА ПОЛЬЗОВАНИЯ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕМ КУЛЬТУРЫ,именно КДУ,везде искала,попадаются только правила пользования библиотеками.Заранее спасибо!


??? впервые слышу. А может, вам взять за основу библиотечные правила и переделать на КДУ?

----------


## oksanagdo

> ПРАВИЛА ПОЛЬЗОВАНИЯ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕМ КУЛЬТУРЫ


тоже впервые слышу об этом

----------


## саввушка

это один из документов,закрепляющих взаимоотношения с пользователями наших КДУ,такой же как по типу правил пользования библиотеками,не знаю-у нас это требуют на уровне не только района ,но и края,это разрабатываемый в каждом учреждении документ

----------


## Tasha1979

что-то это сильно напоминает стандарт качества на услуги КДУ....

----------


## Рамоновна

А мне напоминает регламент предоставления услуг. Кстати, там как раз прописывается весь порядок предоставления услуги.

----------


## триумфатор

Всем, здравствуйте! Наконец-то согласовала пожарную декларацию, которую так настойчиво требовали "пожарники". Кому понадобится, обращайтесь.

----------


## Tajussa

> ПРАВИЛА ПОЛЬЗОВАНИЯ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕМ КУЛЬТУРЫ,именно КДУ,


Приветствую. С нас тоже затребовали подобные правила. Мало того, согласно приказу начальника управления культуры мы обязаны, под роспись знакомить с этими правилами организатора мероприятий (если таковыми являются не сотрудники ДК), чтобы он, в свою очередь, знакомил с ними зрителя, на которого расчитано проводимое им мероприятие.:eek: 
Затребовать - затребовали, а в каком виде это должно быть - никто подсказать не мог. Вот и билась с ними неделю...
Мой вариарт начальников устроил...:wink:
здесь:
Правила поведения для зрителей
Правила пользования зданием и прилегающей территорией,
Правила пользования гардеробом.
http://files.mail.ru/2V6NFR
Буду рада, если пригодятся...
Удачи!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Всем, здравствуйте! Наконец-то согласовала пожарную декларацию, которую так настойчиво требовали "пожарники". Кому понадобится, обращайтесь.


А у вас здание выше 2-х этажей и больше 1500 кв.метров? Насколько мне известно, только превышающие эти показатели составляют декларацию.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Наконец-то согласовала пожарную декларацию


Шчастливая:smile: А мы составить составили, а соглас:frown:овать - всё никак

----------


## триумфатор

> А у вас здание выше 2-х этажей и больше 1500 кв.метров?


Здание 2-х этажное, площадь 630 кв.м. Но это наших "пожарников" не останавливает. В предписании указали срок для исполнения. В Отделе культуры, увидели данный пункт и так же срочно отписали письмо на нас о том, чтобы предоставили согласованные декларации до указанного срока. А разбираться с тем, правомочны ли были "пожарные" выписывать такой пункт в предписании никто не стал, как говорится, себе дороже.

----------


## Рамоновна

Для тех, у кого пожарные "мягкие" и "пушистые":

*Согласно Федеральному закону «Технический регламент о требованиях пожарной безопасности» от 22.07.2008 г. № 123-ФЗ декларированию подлежат объекты защиты с количеством этажей более двух и общей площадью более 1500 кв.м. Здание жилого дома в целом подлежит декларированию, следовательно, встроенные помещения в данном здании также подлежат декларированию. Об этом говориться в правилах регистрации декларации пожарной безопасности, утвержденных приказом МЧС России от 24.02.2009 г. № 91 – «Декларация пожарной безопасности может составляться как в целом на объект защиты, так и на отдельные, входящие в его состав здания, сооружения, строения и помещения, к которым установлены требования пожарной безопасности».*

----------


## Натали5

триумфатор, если можно, поделитесь пожалуйста декларацией, потому что нам уже возвращают второй раз. Плиз!

----------


## триумфатор

*Натали5*,

На какой адрес отправить?

----------


## саввушка

[QUOTE=Tajussa;2698096]Приветствую. С нас тоже затребовали подобные правила.:


Спасибо большое,уже сделала,что-то такое же     :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Prokaza

Привет всем! Кто-нибудь сталкивался с отчислениями на тему авторского права? Нам с районного Информационно-методического центра спустили договор с какой-то Всероссийской Общественной организацией по охране авторского права, ни лицензии, ничего более, требуют, чтоб подписали, а согласно этого договора, мы со всей выручки должны отчислять в их (этого общества) адрес от 5 до 15 процентов (в зависимости от вида мероприятия), к этому надо прилагать ежемесячные отчеты о работе+списки всего музыкального и литературного материала, использованного за это время (и в концертах-спектаклях, и на дискотеках и т.д.), причем указывать только авторов, а не исполнителей! Вроде все учреждения района подписали, а мы находимся в районном центре и относися к администрации поселка, а не района,поэтому сопротивляемся, отдали на рассмотрение юристу администрации, там молчат второй месяц, а районное управление культуры давит. У кого как на эту тему? Нам доказывают ,что по всей России этому Обществу отчисляют. (Правда, мы не поняли, куда эти деньги дальше идут...)

----------


## Рамоновна

> Привет всем! Кто-нибудь сталкивался с отчислениями на тему авторского права? Нам с районного Информационно-методического центра спустили договор с какой-то Всероссийской Общественной организацией по охране авторского права, ни лицензии, ничего более, требуют, чтоб подписали, а согласно этого договора, мы со всей выручки должны отчислять в их (этого общества) адрес от 5 до 15 процентов (в зависимости от вида мероприятия), к этому надо прилагать ежемесячные отчеты о работе+списки всего музыкального и литературного материала, использованного за это время (и в концертах-спектаклях, и на дискотеках и т.д.), причем указывать только авторов, а не исполнителей! Вроде все учреждения района подписали, а мы находимся в районном центре и относися к администрации поселка, а не района,поэтому сопротивляемся, отдали на рассмотрение юристу администрации, там молчат второй месяц, а районное управление культуры давит. У кого как на эту тему? Нам доказывают ,что по всей России этому Обществу отчисляют. (Правда, мы не поняли, куда эти деньги дальше идут...)


Отчисляем, отчисляем. Только количество мероприятий указываем мЕньшее.

----------


## oksanagdo

Девочки, искала про декларацию пожарную, нашла вот эти документы, может еще кому что-то отсюда понадобится
http://www.firez.ru/index.php?option...d=18&Itemid=44

----------


## olekanova

всем огромное спасибо от сельских культработников !

----------


## рулева

да, у вас хоть какие-то документы есть, по СДК, а у меня клубу в этом году 40 лет и ни черта нет, ни устава, ни учредительного договора, ни коллективного договора не знаю как и что делать.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Если надо примерный устав могу скинуть.

----------


## карелочка

*Два в одном*,
 Здравствуйте, работаю педагогом-организатором в школе 15 лет. В этом году надо проходить аттестацию,говорят аттестация буде проходить по новому. Очень переживаю, возраст уже не тот! Говорят будут тесты, вы не в курсе?

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Здравствуйте,наша администрация сегодня заставило подписаться на информационном портале   forum.iminfin.ru там все что касается Федерального закона№83-ф.Сайт хороший, может кому-нибудь пригодится  :flower: .

----------


## Алла и Александр

Доброго времени суток, коллеги!
Скажите пожалуйста, на территории вашего ДК находятся ли другие юр.лица - организации, типа библиотек, музыкальной школы и др. И как вы с ними строите свои отношения. Есть ли у вас договора о сотрудничестве или может он как-то по другому называется. Дело в том, что на территории моего ДК базируется библиотека, классы городской школы искусств, спортивные классы городской детской спортивной школы. Все они пользуются помещениями, электро и тепловой энергией. Но за все платит наше поселение. Дело в том, что здание Дома культуры мы арендуем у нашего базового сельхозпредприятия.
Вот и возникает вопрос , как урегулировать все наши отношения. Потому как получается сплошная ерунда - всем пользуемся, но как бы к ДК не имеем никакого отношения. Но если что-то ломается - сразу к директору ДК. В общем - сели на шею полностью.
Нужен договор о взаимном сотрудничестве. Если кто таким документом богат, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> на территории вашего ДК находятся ли другие юр.лица - организации, типа библиотек, музыкальной школы и др. И как вы с ними строите свои отношения.


Аллочка, у нас 2 юрлица на территории ДК. Библиотека и муниципальный ансамбль. С ними есть договора о возмещении. За всё платит ДК, а они затем возмещают электроэнергию, отопление, долю в тревожной кнопке, даже ночного сторожа. За помещение брать не можем, так как они тоже муниципалы. Постараюсь выставить договор завтра.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> подписаться на информационном портале forum.iminfin.ru


НЕ могу найти этот форум. Поиск ничего не выдаёт. Как правильно найти?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Спасибо, Марина. Буду ждать.
А форум здесь. http://forum.iminfin.ru/index.php?si...4bf91f20ed204d

----------


## Зарница

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
Мариша, тоже присоединяюсь к просьбе Аллы - мне тоже надо бы разобраться с халявщиками!!! А то тут на днях администрация поселения предъяву главе предъявили, что нет системы пожаротушения... (они у нас в клубе размещаются), и мы ОБЯЗАНЫ обеспечить их всем необходимым!!! А  сами копейки ни на что ни разу не дали!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, в субботу получила электронку из нашего расчетного центра, срочно подписать приказ об утверждении  Положения по командировкам.))) Дата 31 декабря 2008 года. Уморили.Но тем не менее, может оно кому-нибудь еще пригодиться.


*П О Л О Ж Е Н И Е
о направлении  работников Муниципального учреждения культуры  «Сельский дом культуры Юловского сельского поселения» Сальского района в служебные командировки.*
1. Настоящее Положение определяет особенности порядка направления работников в служебные командировки (далее - командировки) на территории Российской Федерации. Служебной командировкой признается поездка  работника МУК «СДК Юловского сельского поселения» Сальского района по распоряжению  руководителя на определенный срок  белее 1 дня для выполнения служебного задания вне места постоянной работы. Служебная поездка для выполнения служебного задания вне места постоянной работы в течение рабочего дня не считается служебной командировкой. Командировочное удостоверение может не оформляться , если работник возвращается  к месту постоянной работы в тот же день, в который он был командирован.
2. В командировки направляются работники, состоящие в трудовых отношениях с МУК «СДК Юловского сельского поселения» Сальского района.
Запрещается направление в служебную командировку беременных женщин и лиц не достигших 18 лет.
Женщины , имеющие детей до 3-х лет могут быть направлены в служебную командировку только при их согласии.
3. В целях настоящего Положения местом постоянной работы следует считать место расположения организации, работа в которой обусловлена трудовым договором (далее - командирующая организация).
Работники направляются в командировки по распоряжению  Директора на определенный срок для выполнения служебного поручения вне места постоянной работы. 
4. Срок командировки определяется Директором с учетом объема, сложности и других особенностей служебного поручения.
Днем выезда в командировку считается дата отправления поезда, самолета, автобуса или другого транспортного средства от места постоянной работы командированного, а днем приезда из командировки - дата прибытия указанного транспортного средства в место постоянной работы. При отправлении транспортного средства до 24 часов включительно днем отъезда в командировку считаются текущие сутки, а с 00 часов и позднее - последующие сутки.
В случае если станция, пристань или аэропорт находятся за чертой населенного пункта, учитывается время, необходимое для проезда до станции, пристани или аэропорта.
Аналогично определяется день приезда работника в место постоянной работы.
Вопрос о явке работника на работу в день выезда в командировку и в день приезда из командировки решается по договоренности с руководителем.
5. Оплата труда работника в случае привлечения его к работе в выходные или нерабочие праздничные дни производится в соответствии с трудовым законодательством Российской Федерации.
6. Цель командировки работника определяется Директором командирующей организации и указывается в приказе, который издается Директором.
7. На основании решения  Директора работнику оформляется командировочное удостоверение, подтверждающее срок его пребывания в командировке (дата приезда в пункт (пункты) назначения и дата выезда из него (из них)).
Командировочное удостоверение оформляется в одном экземпляре и подписывается Директором, вручается работнику и находится у него в течение всего срока командировки.
Фактический срок пребывания в месте командирования определяется по отметкам о дате приезда в место командирования и дате выезда из него, которые делаются в командировочном удостоверении и заверяются подписью полномочного должностного лица и печатью, которая используется в хозяйственной деятельности организации, в которую командирован работник, для засвидетельствования такой подписи.
В случае если работник командирован в организации, находящиеся в разных населенных пунктах, отметки в командировочном удостоверении о дате приезда и дате выезда делаются в каждой из организаций, в которые он командирован.
8.  За командированным работником сохраняется место работы (должность) .Средний заработок за период нахождения работника в командировке, а также за дни нахождения в пути, в том числе за время вынужденной остановки в пути, сохраняется за все дни работы по графику, установленному в командирующей организации.
Работнику, работающему по совместительству, при командировании сохраняется средний заработок у того работодателя, который направил его в командировку. В случае направления такого работника в командировку одновременно по основной работе и работе, выполняемой на условиях совместительства, средний заработок сохраняется у обоих работодателей, а возмещаемые расходы по командировке распределяются между командирующими работодателями по соглашению между ними.
Работнику направленному в служебную поездку на 1 день в пределах рабочего времени сохраняется 100 процентов заработка.
9. Работнику при направлении его в командировку выдается денежный аванс на оплату расходов по проезду и найму жилого помещения и дополнительных расходов, связанных с проживанием вне места постоянного жительства (суточные).
Выдача наличных денег под отчет на командировочные расходы производится только при условии полного отчета командируемого по ранее выданному авансу. Передача выданных под отчет наличных денег одним работником другому запрещена.
10. Работникам возмещаются расходы по проезду и найму жилого помещения, дополнительные расходы, связанные с проживанием вне постоянного места жительства (суточные), а также иные расходы, произведенные работником с разрешения Директора организации.
Размеры расходов, связанных с командировкой, определяются согласно Постановления Правительства Российской Федерации от 02.10.2002г №729.
В исключительных случаях при невозможности  представления документов на расходы по проезду к месту командировки и обратно , командированному работнику транспортные расходы выплачиваются по заявлению с последующим удержанием подоходного налога с выплаченных сумм.
При командировках в местность, откуда работник исходя из условий транспортного сообщения и характера выполняемой в командировке работы имеет возможность ежедневно возвращаться к месту постоянного жительства, суточные не выплачиваются.
Вопрос о целесообразности ежедневного возвращения работника из места командирования к месту постоянного жительства в каждом конкретном случае решается Директором с учетом дальности расстояния, условий транспортного сообщения, характера выполняемого задания, а также необходимости создания работнику условий для отдыха.
Если работник по окончании рабочего дня по согласованию с Директором организации остается в месте командирования, то расходы по найму жилого помещения при предоставлении соответствующих документов возмещаются работнику в размерах, определяемых согласно Постановления Правительства Российской Федерации от 02.10.2002г №729.В случае пересылки работнику, находящемуся в командировке, по его просьбе заработной платы расходы по ее пересылке несет работодатель.
11. Расходы по проезду к месту командировки на территории Российской Федерации и обратно к месту постоянной работы и по проезду из одного населенного пункта в другой, если работник командирован в несколько организаций, расположенных в разных населенных пунктах, включают расходы по проезду транспортом общего пользования соответственно к станции, пристани, аэропорту и от станции, пристани, аэропорта, если они находятся за чертой населенного пункта, при наличии документов (билетов), подтверждающих эти расходы, а также страховой взнос на обязательное личное страхование пассажиров на транспорте, оплату услуг по оформлению проездных документов и предоставлению в поездах постельных принадлежностей.
12. В случае вынужденной остановки в пути работнику возмещаются расходы по найму жилого помещения, подтвержденные соответствующими документами, в порядке и размерах, определяемых согласно Постановления Правительства Российской Федерации от 02.10.2002г №729.
13. Расходы по бронированию  мест в гостинице на территории Российской Федерации возмещаются работникам (кроме тех случаев, когда им предоставляется бесплатное жилое помещение) в размере 50% возмещаемой ему стоимости места в гостинице в сутки при наличии подтверждающих документов. При отсутствии подтверждающих документов расходы по найму жилого помещения могут возмещаться только пределах 12 рублей в сутки.
14. Возмещение иных расходов, связанных с командировками осуществляется при представлении документов, подтверждающих эти расходы на основании приказа  Директора.
15. Работнику в случае его временной нетрудоспособности, удостоверенной в установленном порядке, возмещаются расходы по найму жилого помещения (кроме случаев, когда командированный  работник находится на стационарном лечении) и выплачиваются суточные в течение всего времени, пока он не имеет возможности по состоянию здоровья приступить к выполнению возложенного на него служебного поручения или вернуться к месту постоянного жительства.
За период временной нетрудоспособности  работнику выплачивается пособие по временной нетрудоспособности в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации.
16. На работника, находящегося в командировке, распространяется режим рабочего времени и времени отдыха тех организаций, в которые он командирован. Взамен дней отдыха, не использованных во время командировки, другие дни отдыха по возвращении из командировки не предоставляются. В случае выезда работника в командировку в выходной день по распоряжению  руководителя по возвращении из командировки предоставляется другой день отдыха, компенсация за работу в выходные дни производится в соответствии с Положением об  оплате труда  , Трудовым договором.
17. Работник по возвращении из командировки обязан представить в течение 3 рабочих дней:
авансовый отчет об израсходованных в связи с командировкой суммах и произвести окончательный расчет по выданному ему перед отъездом в командировку денежному авансу на командировочные расходы. К авансовому отчету прилагаются командировочное удостоверение, оформленное надлежащим образом, документы о найме жилого помещения, фактических расходах по проезду (включая страховой взнос на обязательное личное страхование пассажиров на транспорте, оплату услуг по оформлению проездных документов и предоставлению в поездах постельных принадлежностей) и об иных расходах, связанных с командировкой;
отчет о выполненной работе в командировке в письменной форме.

----------


## yulika-best

Здравствуйте всем. У меня ко всем большая просьба помочь. Я директор сельского дома культуры , недавно. Несколько лет подряд в учреждении сдавалось помещение в аренду для уроков музыки, но, наверное, на безвозмездной договоренности. Вчера директор музыкальной школы прислал мне договор безвозмездной аренды. А я его не подписала, позвонила и сказала, что неплохо было бы платить хоть небольшую арендную плату, деньги нам не лишние (ведь мы оплачиваем все коммунальные услуги сами). На что последовал ответ: "Я буду беседовать с Главой района, чтобы он вышел на  Главу местной администрации и обязал Вас сдавать Нам помещение бесплатно". Что мне делать, в уставе у нас прописано, что мы имеем право сдавать помещения в аренду, пусть бы хотя бы коммунальные платили, что ли. ПОСОВЕТУЙТЕ, КАК ДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ В ТАКОЙ СИТУАЦИИ? P.S: выгнать учителя музыки не могу, там учатся наши дети, она говорит , что если мы ей не предоствим это помещение другого она не найдет, а директор просто сократит ее, но платить за аренду не будет. Правомерно ли это?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*yulika-best*,
 Трудно что-либо советовать, будет так,как решит администрация. Мы берём деньги, возмещение коммунальных затрат, потому, что часть оплат за коммуналку производится из заработанных денег, и нам совершенно не выгодно, чтобы мы заработанные деньги тратили на другие учреждения. Бесплатно мы предоставляем зал муз. школе для проведения отчётного концерта, но записываем это как совместное мероприятие, и всё равно составляем договор, только указывыаем, что зал предоставляем безвоздмезно.[

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*yulika-best*,
 Хочется знать, с кем общаемся,. Может зайдёшь в тему "кто мы и откуда", она рядом, в беседке:biggrin:

----------


## yulika-best

> *yulika-best*,
>  Трудно что-либо советовать, будет так,как решит администрация. Мы берём деньги, возмещение коммунальных затрат, потому, что часть оплат за коммуналку производится из заработанных денег, и нам совершенно не выгодно, чтобы мы заработанные деньги тратили на другие учреждения. Бесплатно мы предоставляем зал муз. школе для проведения отчётного концерта, но записываем это как совместное мероприятие, и всё равно составляем договор, только указывыаем, что зал предоставляем безвоздмезно.[


Спасибо. Будем ждать распоряжения Главы.

----------


## yulika-best

> *yulika-best*,
>  Хочется знать, с кем общаемся,. Может зайдёшь в тему "кто мы и откуда", она рядом, в беседке:biggrin:



Честно говоря, еще не очень ориентируюсь. Но постараюсь. :Aga:

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Привет всем. Помогите мне пожалуйста написать приказ об организации и проведении культурно массового мероприятия. Я еще новичок в этом деле, а приказ нужен.

----------


## Tasha1979

> .....Несколько лет подряд в учреждении сдавалось помещение в аренду для уроков музыки, но, наверное, на безвозмездной договоренности. Вчера директор музыкальной школы прислал мне договор безвозмездной аренды. А я его не подписала, позвонила и сказала, что неплохо было бы платить хоть небольшую арендную плату, деньги нам не лишние (ведь мы оплачиваем все коммунальные услуги сами).  ПОСОВЕТУЙТЕ, КАК ДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ В ТАКОЙ СИТУАЦИИ?


Здравствуйте. У нас, в РДК, располагается детская библиотека, школа искусств, спорт.школа. И никто за аренду нам не платит. Наверняка коммунальные услуги оплачиваете не вы сами, а ваша администрация (сельсовет). И за вашу школу искусств тоже им прийдётся платить (если только вы не автономные и они). Наша администрация говорит, что нет смысла денги перекладывать из одного кармана в другой, когда владелец один. Можно в договоре прописать оплату труда уборщицы, ремонт помещений и т.п. А деньги за аренду брать вам наверняка не дадут, нет в этом смысла. Да и сотрудничать выгоднее, совместно мероприятия готовить, муз.номера их выставлять.

----------


## Зарница

*yulika-best*,
 в твоей ситуации действительно трудно что то советовать. Мы чаще всего работаем по указке, а не так как хотелось бы. Но даже если они бесплатно будут у вас заниматься, выгоду можно "сорвать" при совместных мероприятиях: брать муз.номера, ваш сценарий, пару ваших номеров  - вот вам и концерт, где выручка с продажи билетов ваша. Ноя бы обговорила эти условия сразу, чтобы потом не было дележки денег. Либо заключила договор о сотрудничестве, где прописала удобные для себы пункты: и совместное творчество, и участие в жизни ДК (субботники....). У меня есть такие клубы, где работники хорошо наладили отношения с библиотекарями - и овцы целы, и волки сыты. Удачи! Ты напиши нам чем дело кончится - интересно.

----------


## Зарница

> Привет всем. Помогите мне пожалуйста написать приказ об организации и проведении культурно массового мероприятия. Я еще новичок в этом деле, а приказ нужен.


Лена, что ты имеешь в виду?, о назначении ответственных ?, тогда просто: провести...числа такое то мероприятие. Ответственных назначить: за муз.оформление - такого, за оформление сцены - ..., перечисляешь все пункты. Ответственность за исполнения приказа возложить на... (или оставляю за собой)
или я что то не так поняла?

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Да, вы правильно меня поняли. А нужно писать шапку  например на основании Устава.... и т. д.

----------


## Зарница

*Лена Саженюк*,
 Лена, здесь обращяются к друг - другу га ТЫ, так что исправляйся!:biggrin: А приказ можно и на основании Уставной деятельности. Ты вообще не знаешь как пишутся приказы по основной деятельности? А какой у тебя стаж руководителя? у меня готовых приказов сейчас с собой нет, на работе. Если не справишься, пиши в личку, что бы не засорять тему, я тебе помогу. Сама была в такой же ситуации - понимаю.

----------


## yulika-best

> Здравствуйте. У нас, в РДК, располагается детская библиотека, школа искусств, спорт.школа. И никто за аренду нам не платит. Наверняка коммунальные услуги оплачиваете не вы сами, а ваша администрация (сельсовет). И за вашу школу искусств тоже им прийдётся платить (если только вы не автономные и они). Наша администрация говорит, что нет смысла денги перекладывать из одного кармана в другой, когда владелец один. Можно в договоре прописать оплату труда уборщицы, ремонт помещений и т.п. А деньги за аренду брать вам наверняка не дадут, нет в этом смысла. Да и сотрудничать выгоднее, совместно мероприятия готовить, муз.номера их выставлять.


Дело в том, что музыальный номера, как раз, у них не выпросишь. Не считают нужным. Вот как с такими людьми сотрудничать? Спасибо вам за помощь.

----------


## yulika-best

> *yulika-best*,
>  в твоей ситуации действительно трудно что то советовать. Мы чаще всего работаем по указке, а не так как хотелось бы. Но даже если они бесплатно будут у вас заниматься, выгоду можно "сорвать" при совместных мероприятиях: брать муз.номера, ваш сценарий, пару ваших номеров  - вот вам и концерт, где выручка с продажи билетов ваша. Ноя бы обговорила эти условия сразу, чтобы потом не было дележки денег. Либо заключила договор о сотрудничестве, где прописала удобные для себы пункты: и совместное творчество, и участие в жизни ДК (субботники....). У меня есть такие клубы, где работники хорошо наладили отношения с библиотекарями - и овцы целы, и волки сыты. Удачи! Ты напиши нам чем дело кончится - интересно.


Спасибо за совет. Дело в том, что пытались мы и номера "выпросить" для разнообразия концертной программы, но тщетно... А диретор  там такой, что с ним больно не договоришься, он только за свою шкуру беспокоится: и помещение  у нас хочет бесплатно арендовать и номерами не делиться. Вот такое некудышнее сотрудничество. Пока никто из Глав мне замечания не сделал, будем ждать... Спасибо, напишу потом чем все кончится.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*yulika-best*,
 Как вариант возможно заключение договора, в которм прописываете двухстороннее сотрудничество - вы им помещение и услуги, а они вам не менее ....участий в мероприятиях ДК в месяц. 
И потом, если даже у вас один карман, то кто убирает помещения, территорию, охраняет. Вы имеете право потребовать с них возмещения зарплаты своих сотрудников в той доле, в которой они занимают ваши помещения.

----------


## АнютикА

Товарищи, помогите пожалуйста!!!
Сейчас занялся созданием школьной театральной студии. Начинаю с нуля, мне бы на чей нибудь годовой план работы глянуть, хоть одним глазком... Как его оформить, чтоб 10 раз не носить, а то сроки поджимают.

----------


## АнютикА

Авторская программа работы детской театральной студии
Как пример может заинтересовать, лично мне программа очень помогла.
Спасибо автору.
Чтобы всё было честно вот ссылка на страницу сайта автора, где собственно та и лежит
http://dekina.ru/?p=5

----------


## yulika-best

> *yulika-best*,
>  Как вариант возможно заключение договора, в которм прописываете двухстороннее сотрудничество - вы им помещение и услуги, а они вам не менее ....участий в мероприятиях ДК в месяц. 
> И потом, если даже у вас один карман, то кто убирает помещения, территорию, охраняет. Вы имеете право потребовать с них возмещения зарплаты своих сотрудников в той доле, в которой они занимают ваши помещения.


Директор муз. школы вообще со мной говорить не хочет, бросает трубку. Какой тут договор? Кабинет моет сама преподаватель, а вот фойе и лестницу , по которой дети к ней поднимаются на муз. уроки, моют технички нашего ДК. Каким образом мне требовать возмещения? Так всё было  при предыдущем директоре  ДК, поэтому все привыкли и на другие условия не соглашаются. Конфликтовать не хочется.

----------


## Рамоновна

Выкладываю наш вариант журналов учета работы клубных формирований

http://www.fayloobmennik.net/122393




*Добавлено через 6 минут*
 Наше Положение о Художественном совете


УТВЕРЖДАЮ:______________
Руководитель отдела по культуре
_______________________
ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о Художественном совете 
отдела по культуре администрации ---- муниципального района

1. Общие положения
1.1. Художественный совет отдела по культуре администрации ______ муниципального района  (далее именуемый Художественный совет)  - постоянно действующий консультативно-совещательный орган,  принимающий участие в формировании и реализации культурной политики в подведомственных учреждениях на территории ______ муниципального района.

1.2. Художественный совет в своей деятельности руководствуется Конституцией Российской Федерации, Федеральным законом от 06.10.2003 г. № 131-ФЗ « Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации», Законом Российской Федерации от 09 октября 1992 года № 3612-1 « Основы  законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре», Приказом Министерства культуры и массовых коммуникаций РФ от 25.05.2006 года № 229 «Об утверждении методических указаний по реализации вопросов местного значения в сфере культуры городских и сельских поселений, муниципальных районов и методических рекомендаций по созданию условий для развития местного традиционного народного художественного творчества», Законом Воронежской области «О культуре» от 12 октября 2006 года, Программой развития «Культура _____муниципального района на 2009-2013г.г.»,  нормативно- правовыми актами органов местного самоуправления, другими законодательными и нормативными актами, регулирующими деятельность в сфере культуры, настоящим Положением.


1.3.Основными задачами Художественного совета являются:
-участие в формировании и реализации культурной политики на территории _____муниципального района;
-обобщение и распространение опыта ведущих педагогов, специалистов и руководителей коллективов самодеятельного искусства учреждений культуры;
-повышение уровня и качества культурно-досуговых мероприятий;
-повышение уровня исполнительского мастерства учащихся ДШИ, творческих коллективов и отдельных исполнителей;
-систематическое обогащение и пополнение концертных программ, мероприятий,  репертуара творческих коллективов  и отдельных исполнителей лучшими образцами отечественного и зарубежного искусства, номерами и постановками, отвечающими возможностям и интересам участников, запросам населения, критериям художественности; 
-подведение итогов и анализ мероприятий различного уровня;
-разработка перспектив развития культурно-досуговой деятельности.

1.4. Все решения Художественного Совета носят рекомендательный  характер.

2. Функции Художественного совета.
2.1. Художественный совет осуществляет следующие функции:

-принимает участие в просмотре новых концертных программ, выставок, отчетных концертов, премьерных спектаклей;
-определяет уровень, тематику и содержание концертных программ, выставок, отчетных концертов, премьерных спектаклей;
-рассматривает перспективные планы работы народных, образцово-показательных и других ведущих коллективов самодеятельного искусства, кружков, любительских объединений; 
-заслушивает педагогов, руководителей коллективов самодеятельного искусства, других клубных формирований и творческих лиц по вопросам подбора и подготовки сценарного материала крупных массовых мероприятий;
-рассматривает предложения о присвоении творческим коллективам, достигшим высоко художественного уровня в творческой и исполнительской деятельности,   звания «народный», «образцово-показательный»;

3. Критерии оценки творческой деятельности
3.1. Критерии оценки творческой деятельности учащихся ДШИ, коллективов самодеятельного искусства, кружков и любительских объединений являются основой для определения Художественным советом художественного уровня концертных программ, мероприятий, спектаклей, выставок.
3.2. Художественный совет оценивает работу по  следующим критериям:
Общие критерии: 
-результативность  (стабильные показатели сохранности численности состава, высокий уровень достижений коллектива и его отдельных участников);
-активное участие в мероприятиях учреждения, поселения,  а также районных, областных,  региональных, российских и международных мероприятиях, фестивалях, конкурсах;
-сохранение  репертуара;
-положительная оценка деятельности коллектива общественностью (публикации в СМИ, благодарственные письма, заявки на концерты (спектакли) от организаций, записи в книге отзывов;
-доходы от проданных билетов на мероприятия коллектива;
-учебно-воспитательная работа;
-соответствие репертуара возрастным особенностям исполнителей;
-качество фонограмм;
-культура сцены;
-качество программы.

3.2.1. Для театральных  коллективов:
- выбор репертуара;
- режиссерский замысел и его воплощение;
- уровень исполнительского мастерства самодеятельных актеров;
- сценография (декорации, костюмы)
- музыкальное оформление спектакля.
Минимальный результат творческого сезона:
-не менее двух одноактных спектаклей или один многоактный спектакль;
-4 номера (миниатюры) для участия в концертах и представлениях базового учреждения культуры;
-выступление на других площадках не менее 1 раза в месяц; 
-ежегодное обновление репертуара.

3.2.2. Для хореографических коллективов:
-нетрадиционное балетмейстерское решение (оригинальность номера);
-композиционная выстроенность;
-соответствие музыкального материала постановке (сочетание музыки, хореографии и костюма);
-выдержанность стиля;
-исполнительское мастерство самодеятельных артистов;
-костюм;
-ежегодное обновление 1/4 части текущего репертуара. 

Минимальный результат творческого сезона: 

-концертная  программа из двух отделений;
-6 номеров для участия в концертах и представлениях базового учреждения культуры;

-выступление на других площадках не менее 1 раза в месяц;

3.2.3. Для солистов, вокальных и хоровых коллективов: 
-соответствие репертуара возрастным особенностям исполнителей;
-уровень исполнения (музыкальность и оригинальность исполнения, чистота интонации);
-соответствие костюма и  манеры исполнения  сценическому образу;
-актерское мастерство и хореография.
-ежегодное обновление не менее 1/3  части текущего репертуара.
Минимальный результат творческого сезона:
-концертная  программа из 1 отделения;
-6 номеров для участия в концертах и представлениях базового учреждения;
-выступление на других площадках не менее 1 раза в месяц.

3.2.4 . Для оркестровых и инструментальных  коллективов:
-уровень владения музыкальным инструментом;
-музыкальный строй оркестра;
-выстроенная партитура согласно составу исполнителей;
-специфика репертуара для духового или народного оркестра;
-разнообразие репертуара:
а) классика;
б) произведения современных авторов;
в) обработки;
-слаженность ансамбля, оркестра.
-ежегодное обновление половины текущего репертуара.
Минимальный результат творческого сезона:
-концертная программа из двух отделений;
-6 номеров для участия в концертах и представлениях базового учреждения культуры;
-выступление на других площадках не менее 1 раза в месяц.


4. Состав и порядок формирования Художественного совета.
4.1. Состав Художественного совета.
4.1.1. Художественный совет формируется открытым голосованием.
4.1.2. В Художественный совет входят работники творческих специальностей, пользующиеся авторитетом, обладающие высокими профессиональными качествами, знающие специфику и особенности работы клубных формирований и объединений, по представителю от жанра или вида  художественного творчества.

4.2. Порядок формирования Художественного совета.
4.2.1. Художественный совет формируется сроком до трех лет, но не менее чем на один год. 
4.2.2. Состав Художественного совета и председатель Художественного Совета  утверждаются приказом руководителя отдела по культуре.

5. Организация работы Художественного совета
 5.1. Организационной формой работы Художественного совета являются заседания, которые созываются по мере необходимости, но не реже одного раза в квартал. 

5.2. Художественный совет собирается на первое заседание не позднее 10 дней со дня утверждения руководителем отдела по культуре состава Художественного совета.

5.3. Возглавляет работу Художественного совета председатель, который выбирается на первом заседании открытым голосованием из числа членов Художественного совета. 
Председатель Художественного совета: 
- организует работу Художественного совета; 
- созывает и ведет заседание Художественного совета; 
- представляет руководителю отдела по культуре заключения, предложения, подготовленные Художественным советом; 
-дает поручения членам Художественного совета в пределах своей компетенции. 

5.4. Из числа членов Художественного совета открытым голосованием  на первом заседании выбирается ответственный секретарь, который:
- ведет протокол заседания Художественного совета, 
-извещает членов Художественного совета, заявителей о готовящемся заседании; 
- осуществляет прием и регистрацию заявлений и ходатайств. 

5.5. Художественный совет принимает свой внутренний порядок деятельности в соответствии с настоящим Положением.

5.6. Вопросы в повестку дня заседания Художественного совета имеют право вносить все члены Художественного совета.

5.7. Решения Художественного совета считаются правомочными, если в голосовании приняли участие не менее половины членов Художественного совета. Право решающего голоса имеют только члены совета. Приглашенные специалисты и консультанты имеют право совещательного голоса и в голосовании не участвуют. Решения принимаются большинством голосов. При разделении голосов поровну окончательное решение принимает председатель Художественного совета.

5.8. Решение оформляется в виде заключения, которое подписывается председателем и секретарем совета.

6. Завершение деятельности Художественного совета
6.1. Художественный совет прекращает свою деятельность по истечении срока деятельности.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Наши Правила проведения мероприятий*
УТВЕРЖДАЮ:________________ 
Руководитель отдела по культуре 
__________________________	

Правила проведения культурно - досуговых мероприятий на территории -------- муниципального района

1. Общие положения
1.1. Настоящие Правила проведения культурно-досуговых мероприятий на территории Рамонского муниципального района (именуемые в дальнейшем Правила) разработаны на основании следующих нормативно-правовых документов:
-Федерального Закона от 28.08.1995 № 154-ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации»;
-Закона РФ от 07.02.1992 № 23001-1 «О защите прав потребителей» (в ред. от 30.12.2001);
-Закона Воронежской области…………….
-нормативно-правовых актов Министерства культуры Российской Федерации, руководящих органов ------ области и ------- муниципального района;
-Устава МУК «РЦКС». 

1.2. Действие данных Правил распространяется на всех организаторов культурно-массовых, зрелищных мероприятий, независимо от организационно-правовой формы организаций культуры, осуществляющих свою деятельность на территории ------ муниципального района.

1.3. Основные понятия, используемые для настоящих Правил:
Досуговые учреждения - организации всех форм собственности, предоставляющие населению услуги по организации и проведению активного отдыха, досуга и развлечений, в том числе культурно-массовых и зрелищных мероприятий.
Культурно-массовые, зрелищные мероприятия (дискотеки, шоу-программы, кинопоказы, конкурсы, концерты, фестивали и т.д.) - мероприятия досугово - увеселительного направления с использованием аудиовизуальных и других технических средств, предполагающие массовые скопления населения, в том числе детей и молодежи, в закрытых помещениях и на открытых площадках, именуемые в дальнейшем Мероприятия.

1.4. Настоящие Правила определяют:
-правила организации  и проведения Мероприятий;
-порядок функционирования досуговых учреждений;
-порядок проведения разовых Мероприятий 

1.5. Организовывать и проводить Мероприятия могут следующие лица, именуемые в дальнейшем Организаторы:
-юридические лица и их структурные подразделения независимо от организационно-правовой формы собственности, если в их Уставе предусмотрено осуществление данного вида деятельности;
-индивидуальные предприниматели, если этот вид деятельности указан в их свидетельстве о государственной регистрации в качестве предпринимателей без образования юридического лица.

2. Порядок функционирования досуговых учреждений.
2.1. При обеспечении деятельности досуговых учреждений Организаторы должны соблюдать следующие правила:
-проводить культурно-массовые, зрелищные мероприятия в специально оборудованных или приспособленных помещениях, отвечающих назначению их использования, а также на открытых площадках, временно предназначенных или подготовленных на период их проведения;
-эксплуатировать помещения для проведения Мероприятий в соответствии с требованиями санитарных правил, предусмотренным Федеральным законом от 30.03.1999 № 52-ФЗ « О санитарно- эпидемиологическом благополучии населения», требованиями пожарной безопасности, предусмотренными Федеральным законом от 12.12.1994 № 69-ФЗ «О пожарной безопасности» и требованиями техники безопасности, предусмотренными Федеральным законом от 17.07.1999 « 181-ФЗ «Об основах охраны труда в Российской Федерации», Федеральным законом от 10.07.2001 № 87-ФЗ «Об ограничении курения табака»;
-осуществлять пропуск посетителей посредством свободного доступа, по входному билету установленного образца, по пригласительным билетам - в зависимости от целей и формы проведения Мероприятия;
-обеспечивать охрану общественного порядка и общественной безопасности при проведении Мероприятий;
-при выборе времени проведения массовых мероприятий учитывать возможности пользования зрителей и других участников мероприятий общественным транспортом, наличие подъездных путей для автомашин пожарной безопасности, скорой медицинской помощи и других специальных служб;
- прогнозировать количество участников мероприятий с учетом вместимости объекта и других важных факторов, влияющих на обеспечение порядка и безопасности;
-организовывать немедленную эвакуацию посетителей с угрожаемого участка здания, территории при возникновении чрезвычайной ситуации;
-пресекать и не допускать случаев распространения наркотиков и других психотропных веществ в помещениях досуговых учреждений;
-не допускать случаев продажи и распития алкогольных напитков лицами, не достигшими 18-летнего возраста;
-не допускать случаев продажи пиротехнических изделий;
-пресекать и не допускать случаев пропаганды насилия, национальной и религиозной нетерпимости при проведении Мероприятий;
-не допускать участия в мероприятиях после 23.00 часов лиц, не достигших 16-летнего возраста;
-не проводить Мероприятия после 23.00 часов,  за исключением случаев,  когда они  проводятся  в отдельно стоящих зданиях или местах, удаленных от жилых домов, согласно санитарным нормам или по разрешению органов местного самоуправления и согласованию с органами охраны правопорядка;
-обеспечить доступность инфрормации для посетителей о предметах и вещах, запрещенных к проносу на мероприятие и уведомление о детекторном контроле на металл в местах проведения мероприятий;
-в установленных случаях заблаговременно уведомлять участников мероприятия о запрещении фото, аудио, видео и киносъёмок и записи мероприятия.

2.2. Мероприятие должно соответствовать следующим требованиям:
- наличие анонса, рекламы Мероприятия;
- соответствие заявленного в анонсе Мероприятия проводимому;
- время проведения Мероприятия должно отвечать местным условиям труда и проживания граждан, быть наиболее благоприятным для посетителей;
- Мероприятие должно соответствовать возрастным особенностям основного контингента посетителей, отвечать их эстетическим и художественным запросам;
- Мероприятие должно отвечать современным требованиям эстетического, художественного и организационного уровня;
- цели, формы, методы, приемы и содержание мероприятия должны соответствовать его тематике.

2.3. Из лиц, входящих в администрацию досугового учреждения, назначается ответственный за мероприятие работник, именуемый в дальнейшем Ответственный.

2.3.1. Обязанности Ответственного:
-осуществлять контроль за сохранностью материальных ценностей;
-принимать меры к предотвращению и ликвидации конфликтных ситуаций, возникших в ходе Мероприятия;
-своевременно сообщать о случившемся вышестоящему руководству, сотрудникам ПЧ, ОВД, ЦРБ, администрации Рамонского муниципального района;

2.3.2. Ответственный имеет право:
-за невыполнение правил поведения, умышленное искажение хода программы лично или при помощи сотрудников ОВД удалить нарушителя (нарушителей) с места проведения мероприятия без возмещения стоимости билета;
-остановить проведение Мероприятия в случае возникновения массовых беспорядков.

2.3. Осуществление торговли промышленными и продовольственными товарами, алкогольными напитками и пивом, табачными изделиями производится в соответствии с Правилами продажи отдельных товаров, утвержденными постановлением Правительства РФ от19.01.1998 № 55 и при наличии необходимых лицензий и соглашений.

2.4. Бездействие или принятие неадекватных действий должностными лицами, выступающими от имени Организатора, влечет за собой привлечение данных лиц к административной ответственности в установленном законодательством порядке.

2.5. Отдел внутренних дел  ------ муниципального района в пределах своей компетенции:
-обеспечивает общественный порядок в местах проведения массовых Мероприятий и на прилегающих к ним территориях;
-совместно с представителем Организатора осуществляет пропускной режим во время проведения Мероприятия, не допуская наличия у участников мероприятия огнестрельного оружия, колющих, режущих, крупногабаритных предметов, взрывчатых, радиоактивных, огнеопасных, ядовитых и сильно пахнущих веществ, напитков в стеклянной таре и иных предметов, которые могут помешать проведению Мероприятия.

2.6. Посетители, зрители и иные участники Мероприятия имеют право пользоваться всеми услугами, предоставляемыми Организаторами данного Мероприятия.

2.7. Посетители, зрители и иные участники мероприятия обязаны соблюдать правила поведения на Мероприятии (Приложение 1)

3. Условия проведения разового Мероприятия.
3.1. Вопросы проведения разовых Мероприятий рассматриваются местным органом самоуправления на основании заявления Организатора о согласовании проведения Мероприятия, которое подается не позднее чем за 10 дней до даты проведения. 

3.2. Организатор предоставляет следующую информацию:
-название Мероприятия;
-программу Мероприятия с указанием места, времени, условиях организационного, финансового и иного обеспечения его проведения;
-предполагаемое количество участников;
-реквизиты, контактные телефоны, Ф.И.О. представителей или уполномоченных лиц;

3.3. Заявление рассматривается в срок не более 7 дней. Для рассмотрения заявления Организатора администрация органа местного самоуправления приглашает представителей ОВД, представителей организаций, участвующих в Мероприятии.

3.4. По результатам рассмотрения заявления администрация органа местного самоуправления принимает решение о согласии либо отказе в проведении Мероприятия. Администрация вправе предложить Организатору иное место и время проведения Мероприятия. О принятом решении Организатору сообщается в письменной форме. Отказ в проведении Мероприятия и условия его проведения должны быть мотивированными.

3.5. На период проведения Мероприятия в целях оперативного контроля и обеспечения взаимодействия участников Мероприятия назначается ответственный представитель органа местного самоуправления.

3.6. Организаторы Мероприятия размещают  в установленном порядке и на специально отведенных местах информацию о дате, времени и месте проведения Мероприятия только после принятия решения о его проведении.

4. Контроль за деятельностью Организатора.
4.1. Контроль за деятельностью Организатора в пределах своих полномочий могут осуществлять:
-отдел внутренних дел ----- муниципального района;
-прокуратура ------- муниципального района;
-органы государственной противопожарной службы;
-органы государственного санэпиднадзора;
-налоговая инспекция ------- муниципального района;
-отдел по экономике и управлению муниципальным имуществом администрации ----- муниципального района;
-отдел по культуре администрации ----- муниципального района;
-отдел по образованию. спорту и молодежной политике администрации ------ муниципального района;
-администрация органа местного самоуправления.

4.2. Контролирующие органы могут привлекать к проверкам досуговых учреждений специалистов и представителей других заинтересованных учреждений и общественных организаций.

4.3. Работники контролирующих органов проводят проверки досуговых учреждений по предъявлению служебного удостоверения или надлежаще оформленных документов

4.4. Организатор обязан оказывать контролирующим органам содействие и принимать меры к устранению недостатков и нарушений.

5. Ответственность.
5.1. За неисполнение или ненадлежащее исполнение настоящих Правил должностные и юридические лица несут ответственность в соответствии с действующим законодательством РФ.
5.2. Организатор несет персональную ответственность за выполнение настоящих Правил. 
5.3. Вопросы, не урегулированные настоящими Правилами, разрешаются Организатором самостоятельно в соответствии с действующим законодательством РФ.

*Добавлено через 1 час 15 минут*
*Наш ДОГОВОР С УЧРЕДИТЕЛЕМ*

ДОГОВОР
о взаимоотношениях
МУК «---------- централизованная клубная система» 
с отделом по культуре администрации ------------ 
муниципального района

п. -----------                                                                   «______» _________20___г.


          Муниципальное учреждение культуры «---------- централизованная клубная система», именуемое в дальнейшем Учреждение, в лице директора ----------------действующей на основании Устава МУК «РЦКС» и отдел по культуре администрации --------------- муниципального района, осуществляющий права Учредителя МУК «РЦКС» - администрации ------------- муниципального района, именуемый в дальнейшем Отдел по культуре, в лице руководителя ------------------, заключили настоящий договор о нижеследующем:


1. Общие положения

          1.1 Настоящий договор заключен в соответствии Законом РФ от 9 октября 1992 г. N 3612-I "Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре" и Законом Воронежской области от 27 октября 2006 г. N 90-ОЗ "О культуре"
1.2. После заключения настоящего договора Учреждение действует на основании Устава и настоящего договора.
1.3. Деятельность Учреждения направлена в первую очередь на достижение и реализацию уставных целей и задач.
1.4. В случае реорганизации органов местного самоуправления права Учредителя переходят к соответствующим правопреемникам.

2. Предмет договора

2.1. Настоящий договор определяет отношения между Учреждением и Отделом по культуре, не урегулированные Уставом Учреждения, а также условия ликвидации, реорганизации, изменения статуса, организационно-правовой формы и состава Учредителей Учреждения.

3. Права и обязанности Учредителя.

3.1. Отдел по культуре имеет право:
3.1.1. Закреплять за Учреждением объекты муниципальной собственности на праве оперативного управления.
3.1.4. Утверждать Устав Учреждения.
3.1.5. Контролировать культурно-досуговую и финансовую деятельность Учреждения.
3.1.6. Вносить изменения и дополнения в Устав Учреждения по согласованию с отделом по экономике и управлению муниципальным имуществом администрации ---------- муниципального района.
3.1.7. По представлению Учреждения формировать заказ на обучение кадров на курсах повышения квалификации.

3.2. Отдел по культуре обязан:
3.2.1. Осуществлять управление Учреждением в соответствии с Законом РФ от 9 октября 1992 г. N 3612-I "Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре", Законом Воронежской области от 27 октября 2006 г. N 90-ОЗ "О культуре" и «Методическими рекомендациями по организации работы органов местного самоуправления в решении вопросов создания условий для развития местного традиционного и народного творчества» Министерства РФ по культуре и массовым коммуникациям № 229 от 25 мая 2006 года на принципах демократичности, открытости, приоритета общечеловеческих ценностей, охраны жизни и здоровья человека, свободного развития личности.
3.2.2. Осуществлять финансирование Учреждения за счет средств районного бюджета и иной, приносящей доход деятельности в рамках уставных требований.

4. Права и обязанности Учреждения.

4.1. Учреждение имеет право:
4.1.1. Заключать договора, приобретать имущественные права, выступать истцом и ответчиком в суде, арбитражном суде, третейском суде.
4.1.2. По согласованию с Отделом по культуре разрабатывать, принимать и реализовывать программы развития Учреждения с учетом требований государственных и региональных стандартов.
4.1.3. По согласованию с Отделом по культуре разрабатывать и утверждать перспективный план работы на год.
4.1.4. Выбирать формы, средства и методы организации культурно-досуговой деятельности.
4.1.5. По согласованию с Отделом по культуре оказывать платные услуги населению.
4.1.6. Организовывать все виды культурно-досуговой деятельности согласно Уставу Учреждения.
4.1.7. Привлекать дополнительные финансовые источники, в том числе добровольные пожертвования  и целевые взносы физических и юридических лиц.
4.1.8. Утверждать режим работы, планы работы на год, расписание занятий клубных формирований, правила внутреннего трудового распорядка и другие нормативные документы структурных подразделений.
4.1.9. По согласованию с Отделом по культуре распоряжаться материальными средствами.
4.1.10. Принимать на работу, увольнять или переводить сотрудников с одной должности на другую в соответствии со статьями ТК РФ.
4.1.11. По согласованию с Отделом по культуре разрабатывать штатное расписание в пределах выделенного фонда заработной платы.
4.1.12. Издавать локальные акты.

4.2. Учреждение обязано:
4.2.1. Исполнять функции, определенные Уставом.
4.2.2. Качественно реализовывать программу развития и годовые планы работы.
4.2.3. Нести ответственность за жизнь и здоровье работников Учреждения, членов клубных формирований и посетителей мероприятий.
4.2.4. Отвечать по своим обязательствам, находящимися в его распоряжении денежными средствами и имуществом, приобретенным за счет своих доходов и учитываемых на балансе.
4.2.5. По требованию Отдела по культуре представлять информацию о своей деятельности для ведения аналитической работы и выполнения им возложенных на него функций.
4.2.6. Самостоятельно осуществлять качественный набор кадров, нести ответственность за их обучение, повышение квалификации, и своевременное проведение аттестации.
4.2.7. Своевременно выполнять распоряжения вышестоящих органов.

5. Ответственность сторон.

5.1. Учреждение несет ответственность в порядке и в случаях, установленных Законодательством РФ и настоящим договором.
5.2. Учреждение может быть привлечено к материальной, административной, уголовной ответственности в случаях и порядке, предусмотренных Законодательством РФ.
5.3. Отдел по культуре несет ответственность в соответствии с законодательством РФ за последствия совершенных им действий и принятых решений, представляющих собой вмешательство в текущую культурно-досуговую, финансовую или предпринимательскую деятельность Учреждения либо выходящих за пределы его полномочий, установленных законодательством РФ, Уставом Учреждения и настоящим договором.

6. Изменения, дополнения и прекращение договора.

6.1. Изменения и дополнения в настоящий договор могут быть внесены по согласованию сторон в случаях изменения законодательства РФ (в части, затрагивающей права и интересы сторон настоящего договора), Устава Учреждения по инициативе любой из сторон настоящего договора. Изменения и дополнения оформляются в письменной форме в виде дополнительных соглашений, которые являются неотъемлемой частью настоящего договора.
6.2. Настоящий договор прекращается по основаниям, установленным Трудовым кодексом РФ, иными Федеральными законами.


7. Иные условия договора

7.1. Споры и разногласия по настоящему договору разрешаются по согласованию сторон, а в случае не достижения соглашения, в порядке, установленном Законодательством РФ.
7.2. Настоящий договор составлен в 2-х экземплярах, имеющих одинаковую юридическую силу, которые хранятся у обеих сторон: один - у Отдела по культуре, второй - у Учреждения.

8. Адреса сторон

-------------------------------------------------------------

Подписи сторон:

--------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Встал у меня вопрос. В ДК есть несколько отделов - по работе с детьми,. по досуговой деятельности и т.п. Недавно сказали, что желательно бы иметь положения о работе каждого отдела. Ниу кого такого нет?
А ещё приходил к нам с проверкой по одному из коллективовработник прокуратуры, и сделал замечание, что у нас нет положений о работе коллективов. То есть общий есть, но по его варианту должно быть положение на каждый коллектив, и оно должно быть приклеено (один экземпляр) в журнал работы коллектива.

----------


## Рамоновна

> А ещё приходил к нам с проверкой по одному из коллективовработник прокуратуры, и сделал замечание, что у нас нет положений о работе коллективов. То есть общий есть, но по его варианту должно быть положение на каждый коллектив, и оно должно быть приклеено (один экземпляр) в журнал работы коллектива.__________________


Мы тоже пока работаем по общим положениям, но готовить на каждое формирование будем. С подробной пропиской правил посещения, приема, требований и т.п.

----------


## Ирина Шведкова

подскажите пожалуйста-родители моего кол-ва хотят передать в дар куллер.руководство сказало,чтобы они оформили акт дарения,а как толком не знают.может быть кто нибудь поскажет? заранее-огромное спасибо.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Ирина Шведкова*,
 В подобном случае мы оформляли акт в произвольной форме:Я, ФИО, адрес, паспортные данные, передаю коллективу ________ Дома культуры________ то и это. Дата и подпись.
И после этого бухгалтерия ставит эту вещь на забалансовый учёт.

----------


## Ирина Шведкова

СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ирина Шведкова*,
 вот образец договора дарения


ДОГОВОР ДАРЕНИЯ N ___

  г. ____________
   "___"________ 200_ г.
   __________________, именуем__ в дальнейшем "Даритель", с одной стороны, и 
___________________, именуем__ в дальнейшем "Одаряемый", с другой стороны, заключили 
настоящий договор о нижеследующем:

 1. ПРЕДМЕТ ДОГОВОРА 
   1.1. В соответствии с настоящим договором Даритель обязуется безвозмездно передать 
Одаряемому ____________, далее именуем___ как "вещь".
   1.2. Стоимость передаваемой вещи составляет _______ (___________).
   1.3. Передача вещи оформляется путем подписания акта приема-передачи 
__________________.
   Вещь считается переданной с момента подписания указанного акта и фактической передачи 
___________________.
   1.4. Указанная вещь не является предметом залога и не может быть отчуждена по иным 
основаниям третьим лицам, в споре и под арестом не состоит.

2. ПРАВА И ОБЯЗАННОСТИ СТОРОН 
   2.1. Одаряемый вправе в любое время до передачи ему дара от него отказаться. В этом 
случае настоящий договор считается расторгнутым. Отказ от дара должен быть совершен в 
письменной форме.
   2.2. Даритель вправе отказаться от исполнения настоящего договора, если после 
заключения договора имущественное или семейное положение либо состояние здоровья Дарителя 
изменилось настолько, что исполнение договора в новых условиях приведет к существенному 
снижению уровня его жизни.
   2.3. Даритель вправе отменить дарение либо потребовать отмены дарения в судебном 
порядке на основании случаев, указанных в ст. 578 ГК РФ.
   2.4. В случае отмены дарения Одаряемый не вправе требовать возмещения убытков.

 3. КОНФИДЕНЦИАЛЬНОСТЬ 
   3.1. Условия настоящего договора и дополнительных соглашений к нему конфиденциальны и 
не подлежат разглашению.

 4. РАЗРЕШЕНИЕ СПОРОВ 
   4.1. Все споры и разногласия, которые могут возникнуть между сторонами по вопросам, не 
нашедшим своего разрешения в тексте данного договора, будут разрешаться путем переговоров 
на основе действующего законодательства.
   4.2. При неурегулировании в процессе переговоров спорных вопросов споры разрешаются в 
суде в порядке, установленном действующим законодательством.

  5. СРОК ДЕЙСТВИЯ И ПРЕКРАЩЕНИЕ ДОГОВОРА 
   5.1. Настоящий договор вступает в силу с момента заключения и заканчивается после 
выполнения принятых на себя обязательств сторонами в соответствии с условиями договора.
   5.2. Настоящий договор прекращается досрочно:
   - по соглашению сторон;
   - по иным основаниям, предусмотренным законодательством и настоящим договором.

 6. ОСОБЫЕ УСЛОВИЯ И ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ 
   6.1. Во всем, что не предусмотрено настоящим договором, стороны руководствуются 
действующим законодательством РФ.
   6.2. Любые изменения и дополнения к настоящему договору действительны при условии, 
если они совершены в письменной форме и подписаны надлежаще уполномоченными на то 
представителями сторон.
   6.3. Все уведомления и сообщения должны направляться в письменной форме.
   6.4. Договор составлен в двух экземплярах, из которых один находится у Дарителя, 
второй - у Одаряемого.
   6.5. Адреса и реквизиты сторон:

       Даритель: ____________________________________________________
   __________________________________________________________________
   _________________________________________________________________.

       Одаряемый: ___________________________________________________
   __________________________________________________________________
   _________________________________________________________________.

                            ПОДПИСИ СТОРОН:

       Даритель: __________________________

       Одаряемый: __________________________

----------


## 20Lili12

Здравствуйте, коллеги!
Я, художественный руководитель Муниципального  Дворца культуры 1 категории, делюсь опытом, может пригодится. У нас уже 4 года на каждый    бюджетный коллектив заведена отдельная папка, в которой собраны все документы  регулирующие  его деятельность (положение в соответствии с профилем, программы и д.р.), естественно дети в бюджетных группах занимаются бесплатно, но ведь всегда не хватает средств на костюмы и т.д. Поэтому, в я обязала всех руководителей собрать родительские собрания, выбрать родительский комитет и составить протокол  с решением родительского собрания о безвозмездной уплате родительского взноса в размере таком-то, на пошив костюмов или развитие .... Создана ревизионная комиссия из родителей, которая контролирует траты эти денег, все пошитые костюмы становятся на внутренний учет (опять же по решению родительского комитета). Этим мы обезопасили руководителей от лишних вопросов: "А деньги где?"

----------


## olekanova

уважаемые коллеги может у кого есть образец акта на списание  врученных  призов. раньше я с этим не сталкивалась. бывший руководитель работал спустя рукава, а я теперь разгребаю завалы.

----------


## гунька

*dinadinina*, 



> Эх, плохо, что теперь не видно, интересно это кому или .... пальцем в небо...


Надюш, почему же не видно? В правом углу есть спасибки. А материал, конечно, нужен. Спасибо тебе!

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

На днях пришли ГЦНТ новые рекомендации по ведению журнала может, пригодятся

Журнал
учёта работы клубного учреждения
за __2011_год

1.	Журнал учёта работы клубного учреждения является документом строгой отчётности, служащий основанием для определения показателей по отнесению к группам по оплате труда и других организационно – экономических показателей, формой контроля по итогам планирования работы, а также служит основанием для заполнения годового статистического отчёта по форме 7 НК.
Журнал заполняется ежедневно.
В него вносятся все мероприятия, проводимые данным клубным учреждением за день, как в своём помещении, так и на других площадках.
2.	В разделе I отражаются:
- контрольные показатели по отнесению учреждения и группам по оплате труда ( согласно нормативам, утверждённым местным органом управления культурой);
- контрольные показатели для заполнения годового статистического учёта по форме 7 НК.
3. Афиши, программы всех клубных мероприятий, сценарии должны храниться в отдельной папке в качестве обязательного приложения к журналу учёта.
4. В конце месяца записываются количественные итоги работы по ежедневным записям, в конце квартала эти итоги суммируются и заносятся в графу №1 «Контрольные показатели».
5. В разделе III – «Клубные формирования» отражается только наличие клубных формирований. Учёт их работы ведётся в отдельном журнале.
6. В разделе IV – «Работа с детьми и подростками» ведётся учёт работы с детьми, начиная с начала года.
7. В разделе V – методическая работа учреждения.
8. В разделе VII  - «Учёба кадров».
9. При проверке клубного учреждения журнал учёта работы представляется для ознакомления проверяющим должностным лицам.
10. В случае окончания журнала учёт продолжается по той же форме в новом журнале.
11. Заполненный журнал хранится в клубном учреждении в течение 3-х лет как документ основной отчётности.
12. Ответственность за правильность ведения и сохранность журнала несёт директор клубного учреждения .
Примечание. Перечень разделов журнала может быть продолжен либо изменён по усмотрению учредителя по согласованию с финансовыми органами.
I. Контрольные показатели

№	Наименование мероприятия	I кв.	II кв.	III кв.	IV кв .
1.	Количество мероприятий, проводимых в учреждениях				
2.	Число посещений клубных мероприятий				
3.	Количество творческих коллективов художественной самодеятельности				
	в них участников				
4.	Количество любительских объединений				
	в них участников				


Режим работы

Дни недели	Часы работы    Режим работы учреждения	Расписание работы клубного формирования
Понедельник		
Вторник		
Среда		
Четверг		
Пятница		
Суббота		
Воскресенье		

II . Учёба кадров

Месяц, число, часы проведённого мероприятия	
Форма мероприятия (конкурс, выставка, театр.представлени спектакль, концерт, шоу, и др.)	
Место проведения, площадка	
Количество присутствующих	
Ответственный
На бесплатной основе	На платной основе
1	2	3	4	5	6

III. Клубные формирования художественной самодеятельности

Наименование клубного формирования	Количество участников	Количество выступлений	Ф.И.О. руководителя
1	2	3	4


Раздел II. План работы клубного учреждения

Наименование	Дата	Кол-во часов для подготовки	Кол-во часов на исполнение	Ответственный

Раздел III . Расписание работы клубного формирования

Дни недели	Наименование клубного формирования	Часы работы	Аудитория

Раздел VI. Работа с детьми
Дата	Наименование мероприятия	Платн. основа	Б/ плат. основа	Кол- во присутствующих	На какой площадке

Раздел VII. Учёба кадров
Дата	Категория слушателей	 Наименование темы	 Кол-во часов	Ф.И.О выступающего
(лектора)

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Помогите мне пожалуйста,может кто сталкивался с проблемой как у меня. У нас в библиотеке произошел обвал крыши и испортилось много книг . Как все это правильно оформить. Нужна инвентаризационная комиссия, а дальше ..... Заранее всем благодарна кто откликнется.

----------


## ленсанна

Предлагаю для сравнения разработанный нашим районным руководством "Модельный стандарт.." . Многие пункты у нас, сельских директоров, вызывает просто улыбку( с нашей-то бедностью). Стандарт явно смикширован с российским. Но почитать интересно, особенно украинским работникам культуры.
http://files.mail.ru/UGM6PB

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Лена Саженюк*, 
Лен, позвонила директору нашей ЦГБ, она обещала в понедельник узнать, и сказать, как это правильно оформить. Будем ждать.

----------


## dinadinina

Вечер добрый, всвязи с изменением законодательства, нас обязали разработать регламенты на предоставление муниципальных услуг в сфере дополнительного образования, сделала , может кому надо:
АДМИНИСТРАТИВНЫЙ РЕГЛАМЕНТ
по предоставлению муниципальной услуги
«Предоставление информации об организации общедоступного и бесплатного дополнительного образования в  муниципальном образовательном учреждении дополнительного образования детей Центр внешкольной работы"

АДМИНИСТРАТИВНЫЙ РЕГЛАМЕНТ
по предоставлению муниципальной услуги
«Зачисление 
в муниципальное образовательное учреждение дополнительного образования детей
Центр внешкольной работы».
здесь http://narod.ru/disk/27462294000/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Жду с нетерпением.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Лена Саженюк*, 
Лен!  вот что мне сказали: 
1. У вас должен быть акт о пролитии, подписанный НЕ вами. Или приглашёнными представителями ЖКХ, пожрки, ну что-то, что вы сможете пригласить. В акте ДОЛЖНА быть указана причина пролития (старая крыша, ремонт не делался много лет и т.д.)
2. Создаётся комиссия по списанию Если вы юридическое лицо - то приказом директора (В связи с ....), если вы не юридическое - приказ о создании комиссии от вышего учредителя. В комиссию входят материально ответственные лица.
3.Делаете акт о состоянии испорченных книг и их количестве.
4. Списывете.
Самая большая трудность, как мне сказали - могут поднять вопрос, почему помещение довели до такого сосояния, что случилась такая ситуация. Но будем недеяться, что всё пройдёт нормально.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

А мне бы сам образец акта о состоянии испорченных книг? если есть возможность скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## oksanagdo

Девочки, а вы пишите план работы на день? Нас администрация обязывает, благо я в отпуске. села сегодня подумала, а что писать и не знаю. Вроде всего столько делаешь, а пишется всего в 2-3 строчки. Может есть у кого-нибудь что-то такое?

----------


## ajnbybz

> уважаемые коллеги может у кого есть образец акта на списание врученных призов. раньше я с этим не сталкивалась. бывший руководитель работал спустя рукава, а я теперь разгребаю завалы.


Хочу поделится актом на списане призов и просто списания.
Утверждаю
__________________
Глава Администрации МО
«» 
«      » _______________2010 год.

Акт
на списание

Мы, нижеподписавшиеся члены комиссии в составе трех человек; директора ., художественного руководителя РДК , зам. главы Администрации МО «»  составили настоящий акт о нижеследующем:
на проведение праздника для пожилых людей «Мы дарим вам тепло души»  израсходованы деньги  в количестве одна тысяча рублей на следующие цели:


1.	Художественное оформление:
       Колер  4шт х 30 руб. 00 коп.=120 руб.00 коп.
       Водоэмульсия 1шт х 160 руб. 00 коп = 160 руб. 00 коп.
       Шары надувные 20 шт. х 6руб. 00 коп. = 120 руб. 00 коп.
       Ватман  10 шт. х 12 руб. 00 коп. = 120 руб. 00 коп.

2.	Музыкальное оформление:
 Батарейки 5шт. х 38 руб. 00 коп. = 190 руб. 00 коп.
 Мини диски 2 шт. х 100 руб. 00 коп. = 200 руб. 00 коп.
Диск ДВД  2шт. х 45 руб. 00 коп. = 90 руб. 00 коп.


Итого:   Одна тысяча рублей 00 копеек. (1000 руб. 00 коп.)

Просим все приобретенные материалы на сумму одна тысяча рублей списать

Подписи__________________
_________________________
______________________
А призы были вручены тем то и прописываете кому что вручено, например Ваза на сумму 100 руб, вручена руководителю ансамбля. и т.д.

----------


## Гульнур

> уважаемые коллеги может у кого есть образец акта на списание  врученных  призов. раньше я с этим не сталкивалась. бывший руководитель работал спустя рукава, а я теперь разгребаю завалы.


А мы делали раньше такое списание:

Акт от  14.02.09.


Комиссией в составе директора СДК ..........., художественного руководителя СДК ........., культорганизатора СДК .........., составлен настоящий акт о том, что 13 февраля в ДК прошел  вечер отдыха «Озорной Купидон», для тех, кому за 30…., посвященный  дню Святого Валентина.
На проведение вечера использованы призы на сумму 
 1000 (Одна тысяча) руб.

В течение вечера проводились командные конкурсы.
По итогам конкурсов вручены призы:
Первое место – Торт –   1 х 300 руб. = 300 руб.
Два вторых места – Торт –  2 х 200 руб = 400 руб.
Два третьих места – Торт – 2 х 150 руб. = 300 руб.
Итого на сумму 1000 (Одна тысяча руб.)
На мероприятии присутствовало 46 человек.

Директор СДК:                    _________________/............../

Худ. руководитель СДК:    _________________/................../

Методист СДК:                    _________________/............../

А сейчас заполняем готовые бланки на списание материалов. И указываем на какие цели использованы призы.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Милые мои девчонки вы меня просто выручили. Я благодарна вам! С праздником , с днем мам.

----------


## Натник

> Зато сегодня объявили, что все мы переходим в БУНТы. С Нового года будут меняться Уставы, печати, названия учреждений. Нужно разработать Положение, регламенты оказываемых услуг.


Алла, аналогично! Хотя я регламент (проект) на нашу одну  услугу уже сделала и отдала в администрацию, для вынесения вердикта...Почему у нас одна услуга не спрашивайте, сама понять не могу, думаю, что минимум должно быть 2, но наш ОДНТ рекомендательно всех заставил сделать одну, чтоб не заморачиваться....так что,  у меня объединенная услуга, так сказать, все в куче...


АДМИНИСТРАТИВНЫЙ РЕГЛАМЕНТ
Муниципального учреждения культуры
Ковринского сельского поселения «Сельский Дом культуры» Пролетарского  района Ростовской области по предоставлению
муниципальной услуги по организации культурно-досуговых ме-роприятий и обеспечению условий для социально-культурных инициатив населения

Раздел 1

Общие положения
Настоящий административный регламент по организации культурно-досуговых мероприятий и обеспечению условий для социально-культурных инициатив населения на базе культурно-досугового учреждения -   Муници-пальное учреждение культуры Ковринского сельского поселения «Сельский Дом культуры» Пролетарского  района (в дальнейшем именуемое сокращенно  Ковринский СДК) разработан в целях повышения качества предоставления и доступности муниципальной услуги, создания комфортных условий для получения муниципальной услуги (далее – муниципальная услуга).
Административный регламент (далее по тексту Регламент) определяет порядок, сроки и последовательность действий при организации культурно-досуговых мероприятий  Ковринского СДК.

1.1. Наименование муниципальной услуги 
- Муниципальная услуга по организации культурно-досуговых мероприятий и обеспечению культурно-досуговых инициатив населения на базе  Ковринского СДК 

1.2. Перечень правовых актов, непосредственно регулирующих
      исполнение муниципальной услуги
Предоставление муниципальной услуги по организации культурно-досуговых мероприятий и обеспечению культурно-досуговых инициатив населения на базе  Ковринского СДК осуществляется в соответствии с: 
- Конституцией Российской Федерации;
- Федеральным законом от 06.10.2003г. N 131-ФЗ "Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации";
- Федеральным законом от 09.10.1992г. N 3612-1 "Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре";
- Федеральным законом "Об основных гарантиях прав ребенка в РФ" от 24.07.1998г. N124-ФЗ;
- Постановлением правительства Российской Федерации от 08.12.2005 г. N 740 "О Федеральной целевой программе "Культура России (2006-2010 годы)";
- Уставом Муниципального учреждения культуры Ковринского сельского поселения «Сельский Дом культуры»  Пролетарского района, утверждённым Постановлением Главы от  3  декабря 2007 года №  33      
 - Комплексная программа «Профилактика правонарушений в Пролетарском районе Ростовской области на 2007-2010 годы», утверждённой решением  Собрания депутатов Пролетарского района от 31 мая 2007 года  № 170 
- Комплекс мероприятий «Патриотическое воспитание граждан Пролетарского района на 2008-2010 годы», в соответствии с государственной программой «Патриотическое воспитание граждан Российской Федерации на 2006-2010 годы», утверждённый  решением  Собрания депутатов Пролетарского района
 от 4 сентября 2008 года  № 247                              
- Целевая программа комплексных мероприятий по противодействию злоупотреблению наркотиков и их незаконному обороту в Пролетарском районе на 2008-2010 годы», утверждённая решением  Собрания депутатов Пролетарского района от 1 октября 2007 года  № 183 
- Районная целевая программа «Молодёжь Пролетарского района» на 2007-2010 годы », утверждённая решением  Собрания депутатов Пролетарского района от 26 октября  2006 года  № 131  
-  Комплексный план мероприятий  Отдела культуры Администрации Проле-тарского района и учреждений культуры района на 2010 год, утверждённый  постановлением Главы Пролетарского района  от 17 февраля 2010 года  № 84 

1.3. Наименование органа, предоставляющего  муниципальную услугу
1.3.1. Муниципальная услуга по организации культурно-досуговых мероприятий и обеспечению  социально-культурных инициатив населения на базе Ковринского СДК предоставляется Муниципальным учреждением культуры Ковринского сельского поселения  «Сельский Дом культуры»  Пролетарского района Ростовской области.   
1.3.2. Исполнителем муниципальной услуги по организации культурно-досуговых мероприятий и обеспечению  социально-культурных инициатив населения на базе Ковринского СДК является Муниципальное учреждение культуры «Сельский Дом культуры»  Пролетарского района, учредителем которого является Администрация Ковринского сельского поселения Пролетарского района Ростовской области.

1.4. Результат муниципальной услуги
1.4.1. Конечными результатами предоставления муниципальной услуги является отчет о проведении мероприятия, отчет может иметь любую форму (текстовый, финансовый, оценочный лист и.т.д.)
 При исполнении муниципальной услуги Ковринский СДК может осуществлять взаимодействие с органами государственной власти и местного самоуправления, государственными и муниципальными учреждениями, некоммерческими учреждениями, средствами массовой информации. 
1.4.2. Юридическим фактом, выступающим основанием для начала исполнения муниципальной услуги является наступление даты проведения мероприятия в соответствии с планом, согласованным с Администрацией Ковринского сельского поселения  Пролетарского района. 


1.5.Потребителимуниципальной услуги (описание заявителей)
Потребителями муниципальной услуги (далее - Пользователи) являются граждане независимо от пола, возраста, национальности, образования, социального положения, политических убеждений, отношения к религии.



Раздел 2

Требования к порядку предоставления муниципальной услуги

2.1. Порядок информирования о правилах предоставления
      муниципальной услуги
2.1.1. Получение информации по вопросам предоставления муниципальной услуги осуществляется посредством:
- телефонной связи, 
- публикации в средствах массовой информации; 
- в информационном бюллетене Ковринского сельского поселения
	-  на информационных стендах Ковринского СДК.
2.1.2. Ознакомиться с информацией о предоставлении муниципальной услуги по организации культурно-досуговых мероприятий и обеспечению социально-культурных инициатив населения  можно при личном или письменном общении с заинтересованными лицами, а также с использованием средств телефонной связи, по электронной почте. Должностные лица, осуществляющие индивидуальное устное информирование, принимают все необходимые меры для полного и оперативного ответа на поставленные вопросы. Время индивидуального устного информирования не может превышать 30 минут.
2.1.3.	В случае если для подготовки ответа требуется более продолжительное время, должностное лицо, осуществляющее индивидуальное устное информирование, предлагает заинтересованному лицу обратиться за необходимой информацией в письменном виде, либо назначает другое удобное для заинтересованного лица время для устного информирования.
Время ожидания заинтересованного лица при индивидуальном устном информировании не может превышать 30 минут.
2.1.5. Письменные обращения заинтересованных лиц о порядке исполнения муниципальной услуги рассматривают должностные лица Ковринского СДК, участвующие в ее исполнении, и направляют письменный ответ на обращение почтовым отправлением либо посредством электронной почты, с учетом пожеланий заявителей, в срок, не превышающий 3 рабочих дней со дня регистрации обращения.
2.1.6. При информировании о процедуре исполнения муниципальной услуги по телефону должностные лица Ковринского СДК, сняв трубку, должно представиться: фамилия, имя, отчество, должность, предоставляется информация о графике приема лиц, исполняющих муниципальную услугу, точный почтовый и фактический адрес Ковринского СДК  (при необходимости - способ проезда к нему), требования к письменному запросу.
Звонки от заинтересованных лиц по вопросу информирования о порядке исполнения муниципальной услуги должностные лица принимают в соответствии с графиком работы. Во время разговора должностные лица должны произносить слова четко, избегать "параллельных разговоров" с окружающими людьми и не прерывать разговор по причине поступления звонка на другой аппарат. Разговор не должен продолжаться более 10 минут.
При невозможности специалиста Ковринского СДК самостоятельно ответить на поставленный вопрос заинтересованному лицу специалист сообщает телефонный номер, по которому можно получить необходимую информацию.
2.1.7. Информирование заинтересованных лиц о процедуре исполнения муниципальной услуги по электронной почте осуществляют должностные лица Ковринского СДК, участвующие в ее исполнении, не позднее 3 рабочих дней со дня получения сообщения.
2.1.8. Информация о месте нахождения и графике работы исполнителя муниципальной услуги.
 - Муниципальное учреждение культуры Ковринского сельского поселения «Сельский Дом культуры»  Пролетарского района Ростовской   области:
Почтовый адрес:347532,  Ростовская область, Пролетарский район, х.Коврино, ул. Комсо-мольская ,43 б.
Тел./факс 8 (863 74) 9-24-19;  
График работы:
 вторник, среда, четверг, пятница, суббота, воскресенье:
начало работы:      	9.00 ;
перерыв на обед  	 с 12.00 до 15.00;
окончание работы: 	18.00. 
понедельник – выходной  день.
Должностное лицо Ковринского СДК :  Шульга Наталья Николаевна - директор Ковринского СДК;
Клубные формирования (кружки, студии, любительские объединения и т.д.) работают по отдельным расписаниям. 

2.2. Требования к местам предоставления муниципальной услуги

2.2.1.	Центральный вход в здание должен быть оборудован
информационной табличкой (вывеской).
2.2.2.	Помещение должностных лиц для исполнения муниципальной услуги Ковринского СДК  снабжается соответствующей табличкой с указанием кабинета, фамилии, имени, отчества директора. 
2.2.3. Рабочие места должностных лиц Ковринского СДК, осуществляющих исполнение муниципальной услуги, оборудуются:
- рабочими столами и стульями (не менее одного комплекта на одно должностное лицо);
- персональными компьютерами с возможностью доступа к необходимым информационным базам данных (один рабочий персональный компьютер на одно должностное лицо);
- оргтехникой, позволяющей своевременно и в полном объеме
осуществлять исполнение муниципальной услуги.
2.2.4. Требования к Ковринскому СДК, на базе которого проводятся культурно-досуговые мероприятия: 
- Не менее чем за две недели до проведения мероприятия уведомить об этом органы внутренних дел (милицию) с целью обеспечения охраны общественного порядка;
- Требования к организации массовых мероприятий в помещениях:
- В зимнее время за один час до начала мероприятия подходы к зданию, должны быть очищены  от снега и льда.
- Должна быть организована парковка автотранспорта не менее чем на 5 мест.
- Фойе здания Центра культуры должно быть оборудовано местами для ожидания, не менее чем 20 сидячими местами.
- В зимнее время - наличие гардероба для участников мероприятия. По желанию можно обеспечить пункт питания (буфета, ресторана или иного пункта питания), в котором должны соблюдаться все санитарно-гигиенические нормы.
- Персонал обязан отвечать на все вопросы участников массовых меро-приятий по существу, либо указать на тех сотрудников, которые бы могли помочь обратившемуся в его вопросе (нужде).
- Должно обеспечить помещения, в которых проводится мероприятие, мусорными ведрами (корзинами) из расчета не менее двух ведер (корзин) около каждого выхода из зала и не менее одного ведра (корзины) на 50 человек расчетного числа участников мероприятия.
- Должна быть медицинская аптечка для оказания доврачебной помощи участникам мероприятия. Медикаменты в аптечке должны быть годными к использованию.
- При проведении мероприятия должно быть наличие не менее двух со-трудников, следящих за соблюдением общественного порядка,  незамедлительно реагирующих на обращения участников мероприятия, связанные с нарушением иными участниками общественного порядка, и обеспечивающих прекращение данных нарушений.
- В здании и помещениях, в которых проводится мероприятие, двери основных и эвакуационных выходов не должны быть заперты на замки и труднооткрывающиеся запоры.
- В помещениях, в которых проводится мероприятие, на путях эвакуации не должны устанавливаться турникеты и другие устройства, препятствующие свободному проходу.
- Должны быть обеспечены свободные пути эвакуации посетителей (в том числе лестничные клетки, проходы в складах, входы на чердаки).
- В зданиях и помещениях Ковринского СДК  проезды, проходы к запасным выходам и наружным пожарным лестницам, подступы к средствам извещения о пожарах и пожаротушения должны быть всегда свободными.
- Требования к проведению массовых мероприятий вне помещений на стационарных площадках:
- Прилегающая к месту проведения мероприятия территория должна быть обеспечена автомобильной парковкой не менее чем на  5 мест.
- За один час до начала мероприятия территория проведения межмуниципального мероприятия должна быть очищена от бытового и строительного мусора.
- При проведении конкурсов для детей во время массовых мероприятий должны быть предусмотрены призы для  участников  данных конкурсов.
- При проведении фейерверка должны использоваться пиротехнические средства только лицензированных производителей. Организация, прово-дящая фейерверки, должна иметь соответствующую лицензию.
- На территории проведения мероприятия должны отсутствовать ограждения, препятствующие эвакуации участников мероприятия  в случае пожара.
- При проведении мероприятия Ковринский СДК может организовать на территории проведения мероприятия работу пунктов питания.
- Организации, предоставляющие во время проведения мероприятия услуги пунктов питания (на территории проведения мероприятия), должны иметь разрешение на право торговли и (или) оказание услуг общественного питания.
- При температуре воздуха более +25 градусов по шкале Цельсия на территории проведения мероприятия должна производиться реализация прохладительных напитков.
- При температуре воздуха менее +10 градусов по шкале Цельсия на территории проведения мероприятия должна производиться реализация горячих напитков (чай, кофе).
- Продажа напитков на территории проведения мероприятия должна производиться только в пластиковой или металлической таре.
- Во время проведения мероприятия на территории проведения мероприятия не должны продаваться алкогольные напитки с содержанием этилового спирта более 15% объема готовой продукции.
- Территория проведения мероприятия должна быть обеспечена урнами из расчета не менее одной урны на 25 кв. метров площади и не менее одной урны на 50 человек расчетного числа участников.
- Территория проведения мероприятия должна быть обеспечена туалетами из расчета не менее одного туалета на 1000 человек расчетного числа участников.
- Должна быть организована уборка мусора с территории проведения мероприятия не позднее, чем к 7:00 дня, следующего за днем проведения мероприятия.
- Требования к проведению массовых мероприятий, предусматривающих перемещение (шествие) участников:
- Должно быть обеспечено отсутствие во время проведения мероприятия частного автотранспорта по маршруту проведения мероприятия.
- Выполнение указанных требований не освобождает должностных лиц Ковринского СДК, ответственных за проведение мероприятия от установлен-ной законодательством ответственности за соблюдение иных утвержденных в установленном порядке норм и правил.

2.3. Сроки предоставления муниципальной услуги
Сроки предоставления муниципальной услуги по организации куль-турно-досуговых мероприятий и обеспечению условий для социально-культурных инициатив населения  устанавливаются годовым планом работы муниципального учреждения Ковринского СДК, согласованного с Главой  Администрации Ковринского сельского поселения Пролетарского района.

2.4. Перечень оснований для приостановления исполнения 
      муниципальной функции
2.4.1. В предоставлении муниципальной услуги по организации культурно - досуговых мероприятий и обеспечению условий для социально-культурных инициатив населения может быть отказано в случае: 
-  несвоевременной подачи заявки на участие в мероприятии;
- несоблюдение условий проведения мероприятий,;
- возникновения обстоятельств непреодолимой силы (форс-мажор).
2.4.2. Отказ в предоставлении муниципальной услуги по этим основаниям Потребитель муниципальной услуги может обжаловать в вышестоящий орган и (или) в суд. 

2.5. Требование к предоставлению муниципальной услуги
	Предоставление муниципальной услуги осуществляется как бесплатно, так и на частично платной основе, в некоторых случаях при проведении кон-курсов устанавливается организационный сбор для конкурсантов.

Раздел 3
Административные процедуры 
по организации культурно-досуговых мероприятий  и обеспечению усло-вий для социально-культурных инициатив населения
на базе Ковринского СДК 

3.1. Последовательность действий при предоставлении
      муниципальной услуги
Проведение культурно-досуговых мероприятий (концертов, дискотек, фестивалей, конкурсов и т.п.) осуществляется в соответствии с годовым планом проведения мероприятий Ковринским СДК, согласованным  с Главой  Администрации Ковринского сельского поселения Пролетарского района. 
 Ковринский СДК:
- разрабатывает сценарии, программы, положения  проводимых культурно-досуговых мероприятиях (концертов, вечеров отдыха, праздников, конкурсов и т.п.);
- составляет сметы расходов на проведение культурно-досуговых меро-приятий;
- доводит  до сведения население Ковринского сельского населения,  иные учреждения, расположенные на территории Ковринского сельского поселения через афиши, объявления, пригласительные, информационный бюллетень Ковринского сельского поселения, средства массовой информации. При подготовке  мероприятий определяются цели и задачи мероприятия, состав участников, время и место проведения, жюри мероприятия, расходы на проведение мероприятия, программа мероприятия, ответственные за их проведение. 
  Для финансирования мероприятия из муниципального бюджета Ковринского сельского поселения Пролетарского района  составляется смета расходов, утверждается директором, оформляется заявка на финансирование мероприятий. Заявка подается в финансовый отдел Администрации Ковринского сельского поселения  за 10 дней до проведения мероприятия.    Призы, реквизит для оформления мероприятий, благодарственные письма  и прочие сопутствующие расходы включаются   в смету расходов на проведение мероприятия. Для проведения мероприятий могут привлекаться сторонние специалисты и эксперты, обладающие соответствующими знаниями и навыками. Мероприятия должны проводиться с учетом возрастных и физиологических особенностей участников и проходить в местах, обеспечивающих привлечение максимального количества участников и зрителей.
- проводит культурно-досуговое мероприятие. 
- отчитывается о проведении мероприятия.

----------


## Натник

продолжение... (надо было ссылкой дать :Yes4: )


Раздел 4
Порядок и  формы контроля за исполнением муниципальной услуги

4.1. Порядок и формы контроля исполнения муниципальной услуги
4.1.1. Текущий контроль за соблюдением и исполнением муниципальной услуги по организации культурно-досуговых  мероприятий и обеспечению условий для социально-культурных инициатив населения на базе Ковринского СДК согласно положений настоящего Регламента и иных нормативных правовых актов, устанавливающих требования к предоставлению муниципальной услуги осуществляется.
4.1.2. Перечень должностных лиц, осуществляющих текущий контроль, и периодичность осуществления контроля устанавливается приказами директора Ковринского СДК.
4.1.3. Проверки могут быть плановыми (осуществляться на основании годовых планов работы) и внеплановыми. При проверке могут рассматриваться все вопросы, связанные с предоставлением муниципальной услуги (комплексные проверки), или отдельные аспекты (тематические проверки). Проверка также может проводиться по конкретному обращению Потребителя.

4.2. Ответственность муниципальных служащих и иных 
       должностных лиц за решения и действия (бездействия)
       принимаемые в ходе исполнения муниципальной услуги
4.2.1. Должностные лица Ковринского СДК   организуют работу по предоставлению муниципальной услуги, осуществляют контроль за исполнением, принимают меры к совершенствованию форм и методов реализации муниципальной услуги, несут персональную ответственность за соблюдение законности.
4.2.2. В случае выявления нарушений прав граждан по результатам проведенных проверок в отношении виновных лиц принимаются меры в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации.
4.2.3. Персональная ответственность должностных лиц и специалистов закрепляется в их должностных инструкциях в соответствии с требованиями законодательства.

Раздел 5
Порядок обжалования действия (бездействия) должностного лица, 
а также принимаемого им решения при исполнении 
муниципальной услуги

5.1.	Заявители имеют право обратиться с жалобой лично или направить письменное обращение (жалобу), в соответствии с уровнем подчиненности должностного лица, действия (бездействие) которого обжалуется - Главе Администрации Ковринского сельского поселения Пролетарского района.
5.1.2.	Обращение   (жалоба)   подается   в   письменной   форме   и   должно
содержать:
- при подаче обращения физическим лицом фамилию, имя, отчество (последнее при наличии) физического лица, его место жительства или пребывания; при подаче обращения юридическим лицом его наименование, адрес;
- наименование органа и (или) должности и (или) фамилию, имя и отчество (последнее при наличии) специалиста (при наличии информации), решение, действие (бездействие) которого обжалуется;
- содержательную характеристику обжалуемого действия (бездействия), решения.
К обращению могут быть приложены копии документов, подтверждающие изложенную в обращении информацию.
Обращение подписывается подавшим его физическим лицом или руководителем (заместителем руководителя) юридического лица,
5.1.3.	По результатам рассмотрения обращения   принимается решение об
удовлетворении либо об отказе в удовлетворении требований автора обращения.
Письменный ответ направляется заявителю не позднее 30 дней со дня регистрации письменного обращения.
В случае если по обращению требуется провести проверку, срок рас-смотрения обращения может быть продлен, но не более чем на 30 дней. О продлении   срока  рассмотрения   обращения   автор   обращения  уведомляется письменно с указанием причин продления.
5.1.4.  Обращение не рассматривается в случае:
- отсутствия в обращении фамилии заявителя, направившего обращение, и почтового адреса, по которому должен быть направлен ответ;
- отсутствия в обращении сведений об обжалуемом действии, бездейст-вии, решении (в чем выразилось, кем принято);
- если ответ по существу поставленного в обращении вопроса не может быть дан без разглашения сведений, составляющих государственную или иную охраняемую законодательством тайну:
- если в нем содержатся нецензурные либо оскорбительные выражения, угрозы жизни, здоровью и имуществу должностного лица, а также членов его семьи;
- если текст письменного обращения не поддается прочтению.
5.1.5.    В   случае   подтверждения   в   ходе   проведения  проверок   фактов, изложенных в жалобе на действия (бездействие) и решения должностных лиц Ковринского СДК,   принимаемые      (осуществляемые)      в      ходе      предоставления муниципальной услуги, виновное должностное лицо привлекается к ответственности.
5.2.	Заявители (Пользователи) вправе  обжаловать действия (бездействие) должностных лиц Ковринского СДК,  решения, принятые в ходе предоставления муниципальной услуги, в судебном порядке.
5.2.1. В случае обжалования действия (бездействия) должностного лица в судебном порядке, Пользователь подает заявление в Пролетарский районный суд, или прокуратуру Пролетарского района.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Такой проект регламента мы отдали на проверку. Это первый, а еще как минимум нужно 5.
ПРОЕКТ
АДМИНИСТРАТИВНЫЙ РЕГЛАМЕНТ
Муниципального учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» по исполнению муниципальной услуги «Прокат сценических костюмов, музыкальной аппаратуры, записей на разных технических носителях»

I Общие положения
1.1.	Наименование муниципальной услуги  
Муниципальная услуга по «Прокату сценических костюмов, музыкальной аппаратуры, записей на разных технических носителях (далее муниципальная услуга).                                       
1.2. Наименование муниципального учреждения, непосредственно  
  предоставляющего муниципальную услугу
Предоставление муниципальной услуги осуществляется  муниципальным учреждением «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» (далее «МИДЦ»), учредителем  которого является Администрация Малиновского сельского поселения.
Исполнителем муниципальной услуги являются структурные подразделения муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»: сельский дом культуры (далее СДК) села Зимники, СДК села Любитовка, СДК села Ариадное.
1.3.	 Перечень нормативных правовых актов, непосредственно  регулирующих исполнение муниципальной услуги                                  
Предоставление муниципальной услуги осуществляется в соответствии с: 
      - Конституцией Российской Федерации от 12.12. 1993 года;    
      - Федеральным законом от 06.10. 2003г. N 131 – ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации»;
      - Федеральным законом от 09.10.1992г. N 3612-1 «Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре»;
     - Федеральным законом от 12.01.1996г. № 7 – ФЗ «О некоммерческих 
организациях»;
    - Уставом  муниципального учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр», утвержденный постановлением администрации Малиновского сельского поселения от 22 июня 2009 года № 44 «Об утверждении Устава муниципального учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр»;
1.4. Результат предоставления муниципальной услуги
Конечным результатом предоставления муниципальной услуги является: заключение договора  на прокат сценических костюмов, музыкальной аппаратуры, записей на разных технических носителях гражданами и юридическими лицами, либо мотивированный отказ о заключении договора на предоставление муниципальной услуги.
II Требования к порядку предоставления муниципальной услуги
2.1. Описание получателей при предоставлении муниципальной услуги Получателями муниципальной услуги (далее – Получатели) являются физические и юридические лица, обратившиеся устно или в письменной форме в муниципальное учреждение «МИДЦ», независимо от национального и социального  происхождения, языка, пола, политических, религиозных и иных убеждений.                                                                                                                          2.2. Порядок информирования о муниципальной услуге  
 Получение информации по вопросам предоставления муниципальной услуги осуществляется посредством информационных материалов, которые могут быть размещены на информационных стендах поселения, по телефону 8 (42356) 46164,  в электронной форме на сайте Администрации Дальнереченского муниципального района, в СДК– структурных подразделениях муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ». 
Информация о порядке предоставления муниципальной услуги доводиться до населения Малиновского сельского поселения устно, при обращении к директору муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ» или должностному лицу, ответственному за предоставление данной услуги, по телефону 8 (42356) 46164, согласно рабочему графику муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», структурных подразделений СДК села Зимники, села Любитовка, села Ариадное.
Информация о месте нахождения, почтовый адрес, телефон, график  работы
муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»  села Малиново (Приложение 1); 
Информация о месте нахождения, почтовый адрес, телефон, график  работы структурных подразделений – СДК села Зимники, села Любитовка, села  Ариадное (Приложение 2).  
2.3.Требования к местам предоставления муниципальной услуги
Места, предназначенные для получения муниципальной услуги оборудуются:
-	информационными стендами;
-	стульями и столами для возможности оформления договора.
Места для ожидания должны соответствовать санитарным нормам и правилам, оснащены первичными средствами пожаротушения.
Помещения должностных лиц для информирования и осуществления муниципальной услуги  оборудованы информационными 
табличками (вывесками) с указанием:
	Фамилии, имени, отчества и должности лица, осуществляющего предоставление муниципальной услуги;
	Часов приема и времени перерыва на обед.
В помещениях обеспечена:
	Возможность и удобство оформления документов, необходимых для предоставления муниципальной услуги в СДК – структурных подразделениях муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»;
	Доступ к основным нормативным правовым актам, регламентирующим полномочия и сферу компетенции СДК;
	Доступ и к нормативным правовым актам, регулирующим предоставление муниципальной услуги.
2.4.  Условия и срок предоставления муниципальной услуги
2.4.1.  Муниципальная услуга предоставляется физическому или юридическому лицу при предъявлении документа удостоверяющего личность (для физических лиц), свидетельства о постановке на учет юридического лица в налоговом органе по месту нахождения на территории РФ (для юридических лиц), посредством личного обращения к должностному лицу, ответственному за предоставление муниципальной услуги.
2.4.2.  Заключение договора и передача на руки Получателю сценических костюмов, звуковой аппаратуры, записей на различных носителях осуществляется в помещении муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ» и его  структурных подразделениях (Приложение 3).Часы приёма получателей муниципальной услуги, ведется должностным лицом в соответствии с графиком работы учреждения. 
2.4.3. Ответ на обращение должен быть полный, точный и оперативный. Время индивидуального устного информирования не должно превышать 30 минут.
 В случае если для подготовки ответа требуется более продолжительное время, должностное лицо, осуществляющее индивидуальное устное информирование, предлагает заинтересованному лицу обратиться за необходимой информацией в письменном виде, либо назначает другое удобное для заинтересованного лица время для устного информирования. 
2.4.4. При  ответах на телефонные звонки и устные обращения специалисты подробно и в вежливой  (корректной) форме информируют обратившихся по интересующим их вопросам.                                                                             
 Ответ на телефонный звонок должен начинаться с информации  о наименовании организации, предоставляющей муниципальную услугу, фамилии, имени, отчества и должности специалиста, принявшего телефонный звонок. 
При невозможности специалиста, принявшего звонок, самостоятельно ответить на поставленный вопрос, телефонный звонок должен быть переадресован  другому специалисту или же обратившемуся гражданину  должен быть сообщен телефонный номер, по которому можно получить необходимую  информацию.  
2.4.5. Срок предоставления муниципальной услуги, включая проведение всех необходимых административных процедур, не должен превышать 2 дней с момента получения должностным лицом, ответственным за предоставление муниципальной услуги, соответствующего обращения  от Получателя, оформленного в соответствии с требованиями настоящего Регламента.
2.5. Перечень оснований для отказа в оказании муниципальной услуги
       Основанием для отказа в предоставлении  муниципальной услуги может быть нарушение пункта 2.4.1. настоящего Регламента; а также:                                                                                                нарушение правил пользования услугой  и причинение ущерба  муниципальному учреждению «МИДЦ» ранее, алкогольное или наркотическое опьянение Получателя услуги,  хамское поведение  Получателя по отношению к должностному лицу и несоблюдение правил поведения в общественном месте.
Получив, отказ в предоставлении муниципальной услуги по этим основаниям получатель муниципальной услуги может обратиться с жалобой в администрацию Малиновского сельского поселения (контактный телефон 46-1-17), а также  может обжаловать в вышестоящий орган социальной защиты населения и (или) в суд. 
2.6. Требования о платной (бесплатной) основе
Предоставление муниципальной услуги осуществляется платно, которая предусмотрена Уставом муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», Положением  о платных услугах в муниципальном учреждении «МИДЦ» и приказом «Об утверждении расценок платных услуг предоставляемых муниципальным учреждением «МИДЦ» населению».
III Административные процедур
3.1. Последовательность действий при предоставлении муниципальной услуги
      Предоставление муниципальной услуги включает в себя следующие 
      процедуры:                                                                                                                                
-	Получатель услуги должен непосредственно обратиться в учреждение,      предоставляющее муниципальную услугу; 
-	рассмотрение обращения о предоставлении муниципальной услуги должностным лицом;       
-	принятие решения должностным лицом о предоставлении либо об отказе в предоставлении муниципальной услуги.
-	заключение договора между муниципальным учреждением «МИДЦ» и 
      Получателем муниципальной услуги. (Приложение 4 блок – схема)
IV Порядок и формы контроля за исполнением муниципальной услуги
Текущий контроль за соблюдением и исполнением муниципальной услуги по прокату сценических костюмов, музыкальной аппаратуры, записей на разных технических носителей согласно положений настоящего регламента и иных нормативных правовых актов, устанавливающих требования к предоставлению муниципальной услуги осуществляется директором муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ».                                                         
  Перечень должностных лиц, осуществляющий текущий контроль, и периодичность осуществления контроля устанавливается приказом директора МУ «МИДЦ».                                                                                               
Директор учреждения организует работу по предоставлению услуги, определяет должностные обязанности сотрудников, осуществляет контроль за их исполнением, принимают меры к совершенствованию форм и методов служебной деятельности, обучению подчиненных, несет персональную ответственность за соблюдение законности.                                                          
Персональная ответственность должностных лиц и специалистов закрепляется в их должностных инструкциях в соответствии с требованиями законодательства Российской  Федерации.
V. Порядок обжалования действий (бездействия) должностного лица, а также принимаемого им решения при исполнении муниципальной услуги
Заявители имеют право обратиться с жалобой  лично или направить письменное обращение (жалобу), в соответствии с уровнем подчиненности должностного лица, действия (бездействие) которого обжалуется – к директору МУ «МИДЦ», в Администрацию Малиновского сельского поселения.                                                                                                
Обращение (жалоба) подается в письменной форме и должно содержать:        при   подаче обращения физическим лицом: фамилию, имя, отчество физического лица, его место жительства или пребывания, содержательную характеристику обжалуемого действия (бездействия), решения;                                                                     
при подаче обращения юридическим лицом: его наименование, адрес,                                                                                                               содержательную характеристику обжалуемого действия (бездействия), решения.      
  К обращению могут быть приложены копии документов, подтверждающую в обращении информацию.  Обращение подписывается  подавшим его физическим лицом или руководителем (заместителем) юридического лица.    
По результатам рассмотрения обращения принимается решение об удовлетворении либо об отказе в удовлетворении требований автора обращения.                                                                                                            Письменный ответ направляется заявителю не позднее 30 дней со дня регистрации письменного обращения.	                                                                                       
             В  случае если необходимо провести проверку, срок рассмотрения обращения может быть продлен, но не более чем на 30 дней.   О продлении срока рассмотрения обращения автор обращения уведомляется письменно с указанием причин продления. Обращение не рассматривается в случае:                                                                          -  отсутствия в обращении  фамилии заявителя, направляющего обращение, и почтового адреса, по которому должен быть направлен ответ;                                   -  отсутствия в обращении сведений об обжалуемом действии, бездействии, решении (в чем выразилось, кем принято);                                                                    - если ответ по существу поставленного в обращении вопроса не может быть дан без разглашения сведений, составляющих государственную или иную охраняемую законодательством тайну:                                                                     
 - если в нем содержатся нецензурные, либо оскорбительные выражения, угрозы жизни, здоровью и имуществу должностного лица, а также членов его семьи;                                                                                                                                    - если текст письменного обращения не поддается прочтению.                          
В случае подтверждения в ходе проведения проверок фактов, изложенных в жалобе  на действия (бездействия) и решения должностных лиц муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», принимаемые (осуществляемые) в ходе предоставления муниципальной услуги, виновное должностное лицо привлекается к ответственности. Заявители (пользователи) вправе обжаловать действия (бездействия) должностных лиц  муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», решения, принятые в ходе предоставления муниципальной услуги, в судебном порядке.













        Приложение  1 
                                                                                                                    к Административному Регламенту
утвержденному постановлением
администрации
Малиновского сельского поселения
от     2010г. №  

Место нахождения, почтовый адрес, телефон, режим работы муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»  

Юридический адрес: 692116, с. Малиново, ул. Школьная, 30

Почтовый адрес: 692116, г. Малиново, ул. Школьная, 30

Телефоны: 46-1-64

Режим работы: понедельник 	10.00 – 17.00

                           Вторник       10.00 – 17.00

	Среда 		 10.00 – 17.00

	Четверг	 10.00 – 17.00

	Пятница	 10.00 – 17.00

                          Суббота         12.00 – 15.00  

                          Воскресенье – выходной

                          обед 12.00 – 13.00    

















       Приложение  2 
                                                                                                                    к Административному Регламенту
утвержденному постановлением
администрации
Малиновского сельского поселения
от     2010 г. №  
Место нахождения сельских домов культуры (далее – СДК) структурных подразделений  МУ «МИДЦ», почтовый адрес, режим работы 

Наименование учреждения	Режим работы	Почтовый адрес
МУ «МИДЦ» с. Малиново    	Понедельник, вторник, среда, четверг, пятница, суббота с 12.00 до 16.30
Воскресенье - выходной	692.116, с. Малиново, ул. Школьная, 30
СДК с. Зимники – структурное подразделение	Понедельник, вторник, среда, четверг, пятница, суббота с 15.00 до 18.00  
Воскресенье - выходной	692115 с. Зимники, ул. Майская,15
СДК с. Любитовка – структурное подразделение	Понедельник, вторник, среда, четверг, пятница, суббота с 12.00 до 16.30
Воскресенье - выходной	692.116, с. Малиново, ул. Школьная, 30
СДК  с. Ариадное – структурное подразделение	Понедельник, вторник, среда, четверг, пятница, суббота с 13.30 до 18.00
Воскресенье - выходной	692117 с. Ариадное, ул. Дубова, 30






















Приложение  3 
                                                                                                                    к Административному Регламенту
утвержденному постановлением
администрации
Малиновского сельского поселения
                                                                                                                                                                   от     2010 г. №  


БЛОК- СХЕМА
Последовательность действий при предоставлении муниципальной услуги
«Прокат сценических костюмов, музыкальной аппаратуры, записей на разных технических носителях»

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Приложение  4 
                                                                                                                    к Административному Регламенту
утвержденному постановлением
администрации
Малиновского сельского поселения
                                                                                                                                                                   от     2010 г. №  
ДОГОВОР
Проката движимого имущества


с. _______________   "___"_____________ 20___ г. 

__________________________________________________,  именуемый в дальнейшем            
                  (наименование организации)

"Арендодатель" в лице  ___________________________________________, 
                                                           (должность ф.и.о.) 

действующего на основании __________________________, с одной стороны 
                                                            (Устава, положения) 
и __________________________________________________ ____, именуем__ в 
        (наименование организации, физического лица) 

дальнейшем "Арендатор", в лице _____________________________________________________, 
                                                                (должность ф.и.о.) 

действующего на основании _________________________, с другой стороны 
                                                        (Устава, положения) 
заключили Договор проката движимого имущества и реквизита.

                                                   1. ПРЕДМЕТ ДОГОВОРА 

1.1. Арендодатель предоставляет, а Арендатор берет за плату во временное владение и пользование следующее движимое имущество и реквизит: 
_______________________________________________________________________________, 
_______________________________________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________________________
                         (количество, наименование и характеристики имущества) 
в полной исправности.
Движимое имущество и реквизит, предоставленное по настоящему Договору проката используется для__________________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________________________________


                                                  2. АРЕНДНАЯ ПЛАТА 

2.1. За пользование движимым имуществом и реквизита, предоставленным по Договору проката Арендатор уплачивает Арендодателю арендную плату 
 в размере __________________________________ рублей в соответствии с перечнем услуг. 
                              (сумма прописью)


2.2. Форма оплаты _____________________________________________________________ 
                                       (платежное требование, платежное поручение, наличными) 

                                        3. СРОКИ ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВ 

3.1. Указанное в п. 1.1 настоящего Договора проката имущество и реквизита должно быть передано Арендатору в течение ______________________ со дня подписания Договора. 
3.2. Арендатор уплачивает арендную плату в следующие сроки: ______________________________________________________________________________. 
3.3. Срок действия Договора: 
начало _____________________________________; 
окончание __________________________________. 

                                                         4. ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВА СТОРОН 

4.1. Арендодатель обязан в присутствии Арендатора проверить исправность предоставленного по Договору проката имущества и реквизита, а также ознакомить Арендатора с правилами эксплуатации имущества. 

                                              5. ДЕЙСТВИЯ НЕПРЕОДОЛИМОЙ СИЛЫ
5.1. Ни одна из сторон не несет ответственности перед другой стороной за невыполнение обязательств по настоящему Договору проката, обусловленное обстоятельствами, возникшими помимо воли и желания сторон и которые нельзя предвидеть или избежать, включая землетрясения, наводнения, пожары и другие стихийные бедствия.
5.2. Сторона, которая не исполняет своего обязательства, должна дать извещение другой стороне о препятствии и его влиянии на исполнение обязательств по Договору движимого имущества и реквизита.
5.3. Если обязательства непреодолимой силы действуют на протяжении 3 (трех) последовательных месяцев и не обнаруживают признаков прекращения, настоящий Договор движимого имущества и реквизита может быть, расторгнут Арендатором и Арендодателем путем направления уведомления другой стороне.

                                          6. ПОРЯДОК РАЗРЕШЕНИЯ СПОРОВ 

5.1. Все споры или разногласия, возникающие между сторонами по настоящему Договору движимого имущества и реквизита или в связи с ним, разрешаются путем переговоров между сторонами. 
5.2. В случае невозможности разрешения разногласий путем переговоров они подлежат рассмотрению в арбитражном суде в установленном законодательством порядке. 

                                 7. ПОРЯДОК ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ И ДОПОЛНЕНИЯ ДОГОВОРА 

7.1. Любые изменения и дополнения к настоящему Договору проката движимого имущества и реквизита имеют силу только в том случае, если они оформлены в письменном виде и подписаны обеими сторонами. 
7.2. По требованию Арендодателя Договор проката движимого имущества и реквизита может быть, досрочно расторгнут в случаях, когда Арендатор: пользуется имуществом с существенным нарушением условий договора или назначения имущества либо с неоднократными нарушениями; существенно ухудшает имущество. 
Арендодатель вправе требовать досрочного расторжения Договора только после направления Арендатору письменного предупреждения о необходимости исполнения им обязательства.

                                          8. ПРОЧИЕ УСЛОВИЯ 

8.1. Настоящий Договор проката движимого имущества и реквизита составлен в двух экземплярах, имеющих одинаковую юридическую силу, по одному экземпляру для каждой из сторон. 
8.2. К договору прилагаются: 
__________________________________________________ ___________________ 
__________________________________________________ ___________________ 
__________________________________________________ ___________________ 

8. АДРЕСА И БАНКОВСКИЕ РЕКВИЗИТЫ СТОРОН: 

Арендодатель:

_______________________________________________________________________
                               (подпись)                                   (Ф.И.О.)                                                        


М.П.

Арендатор: 
________________________________________________________________________ 
                            (подпись)                                        (Ф.И.О.)

----------


## ajnbybz

Всем привет с наступающим праздником Новым годом! *Анимации Новый год*
Может кому то и весело что он приближается, но мне не очень планы и отчёты замучили. Теперь мы стали юридическим лицом и отчётов приходится писать многоооо,а особенно планов каких только не надо. Во общем к чему веду помогите  :Yes4:  если у кого то есть уже что нибудь. Пересмотрела всё что есть здесь на форуме ни как не соображу что ещё выдумать, заставляют проектной деятельностью занятся как у всех остальных с этим напишите если можно.

----------


## ajnbybz

Меня никто не услышал :Tu: Очень жаль.....

----------


## лариса львовна

Как здорово что я вас нашла !Сама я работаю директором СДК и мне интересно бы узнать как пишется годовой отчёт(здесь я не нашла для СДК).И ещё найти бы должностные обязанности (директора, худ.рук. ,технички ,истопника).И ещё если я провожу платное мероприятие (летний бал, 8марта и др.)какие документы мне надо?И ещё помогите найти документ где прописаны часы работы, выходные, отпускные дни(для каждого сотрудника).Спасибо зарание всем кто откликнется .

----------


## лариса львовна

Как писать годовой отчет нашла на другой страничке.Всем спасибо .

----------


## Алла и Александр

*лариса львовна*, 
Здесь Платные услуги
Кадры. Штаты.Зарплата  - это здесь
И вообще - все о чем вы спрашиваете есть уже на форуме в нашем разделе. Просто нужно порыться в темах, поискать там.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Пересмотрела всё что есть здесь на форуме ни как не соображу что ещё выдумать, заставляют проектной деятельностью занятся как у всех остальных с этим напишите если можно.


Все что есть на форуме мы и выложили как раз.  А что такое проектная деятельность? Лично я о такой не слышала. Попробуйте объяснить.





> Меня никто не услышалОчень жаль.....


Вы же сами в предыдущем сообщении сказали, что надвигается Новый год. Отсюда выводы - все загружены работой. Освободятся, неприменно ответят.Тем более, что он еще для многих продолжается.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*лариса львовна*, 
На первых страницах этой темы должностные обязанности. Посмотрите.

----------


## лариса львовна

спасибо.всё нашла.только некоторых нет .а так пока и этого хватит.здесь очень интересно.находиш то что давно искала.теперь я здесь буду частым гостем .

----------


## ajnbybz

Проектная деятельность это такое одно Большое мероприятие, в его череде возможно провести очень много мелких мероприятий. Например 9мая 65 лет победы: Победная Весна где есть концерты, театральный фестиваль, ещё много разных событий, но все приходят к одной теме Победа ВОВ. Под этот проект выделяются денюжки с Республики или с администрации вообщем все кому представят этот проект и если он им понравится то дают. У нас был проект Народный артист Кизнера самый большой и писали сами длился целый год ни к чему не приурочен просто пропаганда эстрады но понравилось нашей администрации и поддержали. Теперь вот ещё что то надо. Самое сложное это документация там писанины и доказательств (что это мероприятие очень нужное) уйма.Ну а вообще то спасибо что ответили на моё стенание, я уже и дома всех замучала.*Анимации Рождество*

----------


## Толстячок

Уважаемые культработники поздравляю Вас с  наступающим Рождеством! 
И бращаюсь к Вам за помощью. Я  художественный руководитель Дворца культуры и в этом году нас заставляют писать отчет худ.руководителя о проделанной работе за год. Может вы уже это писали и помогите мне, пожалуста? Очень нужно  :Tu:  Пожалуйста вышлите мне копию отчета в личку galina14lk@rambler.ru
Заранее благодарна за любую помощь!

----------


## Толстячок

> Как писать годовой отчет нашла на другой страничке.Всем спасибо .


Добрый вечер и с наступающим Рождеством! Вы искали годовой отчет, но может вам в ходе поиска встречался отчет худ.руководителя? Я художественный руководитель Дворца культуры и в этом году нас заставляют писать отчет худ.руководителя о проделанной работе за год. Может вы уже это писали и помогите мне, пожалуста?Или где то встречали помогите найти? Очень нужно  Пожалуйста вышлите мне копию отчета в личку galina14lk@rambler.ru
Заранее благодарна за любую помощь!

----------


## Фуксия

Девчата! Незнаю куда и обратиться, начальство нынче заставило писать программу "Сохранение и развитие культуры села", незнаю даже с чем энто едят, может у кого-то что-то подобное есть, или мысли какие-нибудь...((( Заранее благодарю.Можно в личку.

----------


## лариса львовна

Посмотрите так: Форум   -   Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений  -  Документация планирование оформление   -  Календарно-тематическое планирование.Там для вас много интересного.Если я вам помогла то я рада за вас.

----------


## Натник

> писать программу "Сохранение и развитие культуры села"


 я осенью готовила  проект для администрации нашей долгосрочной целевой программы «Социально – экономическое развитие и сохранение культуры Ковринского сельского поселения на 2011-2013 годы», эта программа имеет паспорт с целями, задачами, сроками реализации, объемом финансирования и т.д  (прочей ахинеей), вам это нужно? сейчас выложить не могу, она у меня на рабочем компе, дома только черновой вариант....

----------


## Толстячок

> осмотрите так: Форум   -   Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений  -  Документация планирование оформление   -  Календарно-тематическое планирование.Там для вас много интересного.Если я вам помогла то я рада за вас.


Спасибо большое за содействие. Обязательно посмотрю там информацию. Творчиских удач и с Рождеством Христовым!

----------


## Шартрез

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги, с наступившими  всех праздниками. Зарегистрировалась на  это замечательном форуме давно, но вот вопрос пришлось задать именно сейчас.  Подскажите пожалуйста , где можно посмотреть  типовой устав районного дома культуры.  Как выяснилось сегодня, что этот устав нужен  был уже вчера. Поиски в интернете пока результатов не дали..Заранее благодарна

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Добрый вечер поздравляю всех с Рождеством!
УСТАВ

муниципального учреждения культуры
«………..  районный 
дворец культуры»
1. ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ 

1.1. Муниципальное учреждение культуры "……. районный дворец культуры", именуемое в дальнейшем "Учреждение", создано в соответствии с Гражданским кодексом Российской Федерации, статьей 41 Закона Российской Федерации «Основы законодательства о культуре», на основании  Постановления главы местного самоуправления Грайворонского района Белгородской области № 486 от 2 ноября 2007 г. «О переименовании управления культуры администрации ….. района в управление культуры администрации муниципального района «…… район» Белгородской области», Приказа управления культуры администрации муниципального района «….. район» Белгородской области от 29 января 2008 года № 15-А               «О создании муниципального учреждения культуры «……. районный дворец культуры».
1.2. Учреждение является некоммерческой организацией.
1.3. Полное название Учреждения - муниципальное учреждение культуры  "……. районный дворец  культуры".
1.4.  Сокращенное  название Учреждения  - МУК "……. РДК".
1.5. Местонахождение Учреждения:  ……                   
1.6. Учредителем Учреждения является управление культуры администрации муниципального района «….. район»  …….. области. 
1.7. Учреждение находится в ведомственном подчинении управления культуры администрации муниципального района «….. район»  …. области. 
1.8. Учреждение является юридическим лицом, имеет наименование,  обособленное имущество на праве оперативного управления, самостоятельный баланс, расчетный и иные счета в банках, может от своего имени  приобретать имущественные права и нести обязанности, быть истцом и ответчиком в суде, арбитражном и третейском судах.
1.9. Учреждение имеет круглую печать со своим полным наименованием и наименованием собственника, штамп, бланки, эмблему и другие средства индивидуализации.
1.10. Учреждение имеет филиалы, действующие на основании Положений:
 ……………………………………………………………………………..
1.11. Учреждение отвечает по своим обязательствам в пределах находящихся в его распоряжении денежными средствами, а при их недостаточности субсидиарную ответственность по обязательствам Учреждения несет собственник имущества.
1.12. Учреждение может на добровольных началах входить в союзы, ассоциации и другие объединения по территориальному и иным признакам, а также в международные организации. При этом Учреждение сохраняет самостоятельность и права юридического лица.

2. ЦЕЛЬ, ЗАДАЧИ И ВИДЫ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ
2.1. Учреждение создано в  целях организации досуга и приобщения жителей …….. района к творчеству, культурному развитию и самообразованию, любительскому искусству и ремеслам.
2.2. Задачами Учреждения являются:
- удовлетворение потребностей населения в сохранении и развитии традиционного народного художественного творчества, любительского искусства, другой самодеятельной творческой инициативы и социально-культурной активности населения;
- создание благоприятных условий для организации культурного досуга и отдыха жителей ………. района;
- предоставление услуг социально-культурного, просветительского, оздоровительного и развлекательного характера, доступных для широких слоев населения;
- поддержка и развитие самобытных национальных культур, народных промыслов и ремесел;
- развитие современных форм организации культурного досуга с учетом потребностей различных социально-возрастных групп населения.
2.3. Для достижения установленных настоящим Уставом целей Учреждение осуществляет следующие виды деятельности:
- создание и организация работы любительских творческих коллективов, кружков, студий, любительских объединений, клубов по интересам различной направленности и других клубных формирований;
- проведение различных по форме и тематике культурно-массовых мероприятий-праздников, представлений, смотров, фестивалей, конкурсов, концертов, выставок, вечеров, спектаклей, игровых развлекательных программ и других форм показа результатов творческой деятельности клубных формирований;
- проведение спектаклей, концертов и других культурно-зрелищных и выставочных мероприятий, в том числе с участием профессиональных коллективов, исполнителей, авторов;
- организация работы лекториев, народных университетов, школ и курсов по различным отраслям знаний, других форм просветительской деятельности, в том числе и на абонементной основе;
- оказание консультативной, методической и организационно-творческой помощи в подготовке и проведении культурно-досуговых мероприятий;
- изучение, обобщение и распространение опыта культурно-массовой, культурно-воспитательной, культурно-зрелищной работы Учреждения и других культурно-досуговых учреждений;
- повышение квалификации творческих и административно-хозяйственных работников Учреждения и других культурно-досуговых учреждений;
-  осуществление справочной, информационной и рекламно-маркетинговой деятельности;
- предоставление гражданам дополнительных досуговых и сервисных услуг.
2.4. Учреждение может осуществлять предпринимательскую и иную приносящую доход деятельность лишь постольку, поскольку это служит достижению целей, для которых оно создано.
2.5. К предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности Учреждения относятся:
- организация и проведение вечеров отдыха, танцевальных и других вечеров, праздников, встреч, гражданских и семейных обрядов, литературно-музыкальных гостиных, балов, дискотек, концертов, спектаклей и других культурно-досуговых мероприятий, в том числе по заявкам организаций, предприятий и отдельных граждан;
- предоставление оркестров, ансамблей, самодеятельных художественных коллективов и отдельных исполнителей для семейных и гражданских праздников и торжеств;
- обучение в платных кружках, студиях, на курсах;
- оказание консультативной, методической и организационно-творческой помощи в подготовке и проведении культурно-досуговых мероприятий;
- предоставление услуг по прокату сценических костюмов, культурного и другого инвентаря, аудио- и видеокассет с записями отечественных и зарубежных музыкальных и художественных произведений, звукоусилительной и осветительной аппаратуры и другого профильного оборудования, изготовление сценических костюмов, реквизита;
- организация в установленном порядке работы спортивно-оздоровительных клубов и секций, групп туризма и здоровья, компьютерных клубов, игровых и тренажерных залов и других подобных игровых и развлекательных досуговых объектов;
- организация и проведение ярмарок, лотерей, аукционов, выставок-продаж;
- иные виды предпринимательской деятельности, содействующие достижению целей создания Учреждения.
2.6. Учреждение ведет учет доходов и расходов по предпринимательской деятельности.
Отдельные виды деятельности, перечень которых установлен законом, могут осуществляться Учреждением только на основании специальных разрешений (лицензий).

3. ИМУЩЕСТВО И СРЕДСТВА УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ
3.1. Источниками формирования имущества Учреждения в денежной и иных формах являются:
3.1.1. регулярные и единовременные поступления от учредителя,
3.1.2. добровольные имущественные взносы и пожертвования,
3.1.3. выручка от реализации товаров, работ, услуг,
3.1.4. дивиденды (доходы, проценты), получаемые по акциям, облигациям, другим ценным бумагам и вкладам,
3.1.5. доходы, получаемые от собственности Учреждения,
3.1.6. другие, не запрещенные законом поступления.
3.2. Порядок регулярных и единовременных поступлений от Учредителя определяется сметой доходов и расходов Учреждения, составляемой на каждый финансовый год и утверждаемой учредителем, в порядке, установленном действующим бюджетным законодательством Российской Федерации.
3.3. Учреждение расходует бюджетные средства исключительно в порядке и на условиях, установленных законодательством Российской Федерации, нормативными правовыми актами муниципального образования.
3.4. Учреждение по согласованию с Учредителем представляет проект-перечень видов и цен (тарифов) на платные услуги и продукцию, включая цены на билеты на утверждение в Муниципальный совет Грайворонского района, кроме случаев, когда законодательством предусмотрен иной порядок регулирования цен (тарифов) на отдельные виды платных услуг и продукции. 
3.5. Доходы Учреждения, полученные от предпринимательской деятельности, после уплаты налогов и сборов, предусмотренных законодательством о налогах и сборах, в полном объеме учитываются в смете доходов и расходов Учреждения и отражаются в доходах бюджета муниципального образования как доходы от использования имущества, находящегося в муниципальной собственности, либо как доходы от оказания платных услуг.
3.6. Учреждение не имеет права получать кредиты от кредитных организаций, иных физических лиц и юридических лиц, за исключениями, установленными законодательством Российской Федерации.
3.7. В смете доходов и расходов Учреждения должны быть отражены все доходы этого Учреждения, получаемые как из муниципального бюджета и внебюджетных фондов, так и от осуществления предпринимательской деятельности, в том числе доходы от оказания платных услуг, другие доходы, получаемые от использования муниципальной собственности, закрепленной за Учреждением на праве оперативного управления и иной деятельности.
3.8. При исполнении сметы доходов и расходов Учреждение самостоятельно в расходовании средств, полученных за счет внебюджетных источников.
3.9. Доходы, фактически полученные Учреждением от предпринимательской деятельности при исполнении бюджета сверх утвержденных законом (решением) о бюджете и сверх сметы доходов и расходов, направляются на финансирование расходов Учреждения.
3.10. Средства, полученные Учреждением от предпринимательской деятельности и не использованные по состоянию на 31 декабря, зачисляются в тех же суммах на очередной год на вновь открываемые Учреждением счета.
3.11. Имущество, закрепленное за Учреждением учредителем и приобретенное за счет бюджетных средств и средств государственных внебюджетных фондов, принадлежит Учреждению на праве оперативного управления.
3.12. Учреждение в отношении закрепленного за ним имущества осуществляет в пределах, установленных законом, в соответствии с целями своей деятельности, Договором о закреплении муниципального имущества за Учреждением (далее по тексту – Договор о закреплении имущества), заданиями собственника, права владения, пользования и распоряжения им.
3.13. Собственник имущества, закрепленного за Учреждением, вправе изъять излишнее, неиспользуемое или используемое не по назначению имущество и распорядиться им по своему усмотрению.
3.14. Учреждение не вправе отчуждать или иным способом распоряжаться закрепленным за ним имуществом и имуществом, приобретенным за счет средств, выделенных ему по смете.
3.15. Доходы, полученные Учреждением от предпринимательской деятельности, а также приобретенное за счет таких доходов имущество, поступают в самостоятельное распоряжение Учреждения и учитываются на отдельном балансе.

4. УПРАВЛЕНИЕ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕМ

4.1. Управление Учреждением осуществляется в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации и Уставом Учреждения и строится на принципах единоначалия.
4.2.Управление Учреждением осуществляет руководитель (директор), в соответствии с действующим  законодательством Российской Федерации и настоящим Уставом.
4.3. Руководитель Учреждения является единоличным исполнительным органом. Руководитель Учреждения назначается на должность  и освобождается от должности приказом управления культуры администрации  …… района на основании Трудового договора. Трудовой договор с руководителем Учреждения заключает управление культуры администрации муниципального района «……..район»  ….. области в порядке, установленном трудовым законодательством.
Руководитель подотчетен Учредителю, а по имущественным вопросам – соответствующему органу по управлению имуществом. Срок полномочий руководителя определяется Трудовым договором.
4.4. Руководитель осуществляет руководство текущей деятельностью Учреждения в соответствии с законами и иными нормативными актами Российской Федерации, субъекта Российской Федерации, настоящим Уставом. Договором о закреплении имущества и Трудовым договором, обеспечивает выполнение возложенных на него задач и несет ответственность за результаты деятельности Учреждения. 
4.5. Руководитель Учреждения действует от имени Учреждения без доверенности, в том числе представляет его интересы в органах государственной власти и местного самоуправления и во взаимоотношениях с юридическими и физическими лицами.
4.6. Руководитель Учреждения:
4.6.1. совершает в установленном порядке сделки от имени Учреждения,
4.6.2. распоряжается имуществом Учреждения в пределах, установленных договором о закреплении имущества,
4.6.3. вносит предложения Учредителю для утверждения структуры, сметы расходов Учреждения и штатное расписание в пределах выделенных ассигнований,
4.6.4. заключает договоры с физическими и юридическими лицами,
4.6.5. издает и утверждает приказы, распоряжения, инструкции по вопросам, входящим в компетенцию Учреждения, обязательные для всех работников Учреждения,
4.6.6. устанавливает форму, систему и размер оплаты труда работников Учреждения в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации и утвержденной сметой расходов,
4.6.7. заключает с работниками трудовые договоры, заключает коллективный договор, если решение о его заключении принято трудовым коллективом,
4.6.8. утверждает правила внутреннего трудового распорядка,
4.6.9. отвечает за организационно-техническое обеспечение деятельности Учреждения,
4.6.10. обеспечивает соблюдение правил и нормативных требований охраны труда, противопожарной безопасности, санитарно-гигиенического и противоэпидемического режимов,
4.6.11. осуществляет иные полномочия, предусмотренные действующим законодательством Российской Федерации, Трудовым договором.
4.7. Руководитель Учреждения несет ответственность за нарушения договорных, кредитных, расчетных обязательств, правил хозяйствования, установленных законодательством Российской Федерации, отвечает за качество и эффективность работы Учреждения. 

5. ФИНАНСОВЫЕ СРЕДСТВА УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ 

5.1. Источниками финансовых средств Учреждения являются:
- ассигнования учредителя из местного бюджета на основании утвержденной сметы доходов и расходов,
- средства от предусмотренных настоящим Уставом платных форм культурной деятельности,
- поступления по договорам на проведение работ и оказание услуг, заключенных с органами государственной власти и местного самоуправления, юридическими и физическими лицами, включая учредителя  Учреждения,
- добровольные пожертвования, спонсорские вклады и дары юридических  и физических лиц,
- другие доходы и поступления, не запрещенные действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.
5.2. Учреждение культуры вправе использовать денежные средства, выделенные по смете, только в строгом соответствии с их целевым назначением.
5.4. Финансирование должно обеспечить:
- оплату труда (специалистов, творческого, управленческого, производственного и вспомогательного персонала) как состоящих в штате, так и привлекаемых по договорам, выплату гонораров авторам произведений, используемых  Учреждением,
- содержание здания Учреждения (включая расходы на коммунальные услуги, освещение, текущий ремонт и прочие аналогичные расходы), оборудования, транспорта, 
- материальное обеспечение художественного воплощения творческих замыслов (создание новых постановок, представлений, подготовку концертных программ и других видов массовых зрелищ, организацию фестивалей, выставок),
- проведение капитального ремонта,
- другие затраты связанные с основной деятельностью Учреждения.
5.5. Запрещается нецелевое использование бюджетных ассигнований, выделяемых на осуществление основной деятельности Учреждения, в том числе размещение бюджетных ассигнований на депозитных счетах кредитных учреждений и приобретение ценных бумаг для получения организацией дополнительного дохода.
5.6. Финансирование Учреждения и корректировка размера бюджетных ассигнований осуществляется в соответствии с законодательством  Российской Федерации.
5.7. Учреждение отвечает по своим обязательствам в пределах денежных средств, находящихся  в его распоряжении. При недостаточности денежных средств по обязательствам  учреждения отвечает Учредитель в установленном  законодательством Российской Федерации порядке.
5.8. Учреждение  ведёт бухгалтерскую и статистическую отчётность в порядке, установленном законодательством Российской Федерации.
5.9. Бухгалтерскую и статистическую отчётность Учреждения выполняет централизованная бухгалтерия управления культуры администрации муниципального района « ….. район»  ……. области.

6. ТРУДОВЫЕ ОТНОШЕНИЯ
6.1. В Учреждении действует система найма работников, предусмотренная действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.
6.2. Работники Учреждения в установленном порядке подлежат медицинскому и социальному страхованию и социальному обеспечению.
6.3. Учреждение обеспечивает здоровые и безопасные условия труда и несет ответственность за соблюдение Федерального закона «Об основах охраны труда».

7. РЕОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ И ЛИКВИДАЦИЯ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ.
 ИЗМЕНЕНИЕ УСТАВА
7.1.  Внесение изменений и дополнений в настоящий Устав возможно только по решению учредителя и производится в порядке, установленном действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.
7.2. Учреждение может быть реорганизовано или ликвидировано на основании решения собственника, либо по решению суда, в порядке, предусмотренном действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.
7.3. Реорганизация Учреждения может быть осуществлена в форме слияния, присоединения, разделения, выделения, переименования и преобразования.
7.4.Учреждение считается реорганизованным, за исключением случаев реорганизации в форме присоединения, с момента государственной регистрации вновь возникшего юридического лица.
7.5. Учреждение может быть преобразовано в фонд, автономную некоммерческую организацию, хозяйственное общество.
7.6. Собственник или орган, принявший решение о ликвидации Учреждения, назначают по согласованию с органом, осуществляющим государственную регистрацию юридических лиц, ликвидационную комиссию (ликвидатора) и устанавливают в соответствии с Гражданским кодексом Российской Федерации и Федеральным законом «О некоммерческих организациях» порядок и сроки ликвидации Учреждения.
7.7. С момента назначения ликвидационной комиссии к ней переходят полномочия по управлению делами Учреждения. Ликвидационная комиссия от имени Учреждения выступает в суде.
7.8. При прекращении деятельности Учреждения все управленческие, финансово-хозяйственные документы, документы по личному составу  и другие передаются правопреемнику в соответствии с установленными правилами. При отсутствии правопреемника документы передаются в архив в соответствии с требованиями архивных органов.
7.9. Имущество Учреждения, оставшееся после удовлетворения требований кредиторов Учреждения, передается собственнику, наделившему учреждение этим имуществом.

----------


## Шартрез

Ludmila Mikus, большое спасибо. Сильно выручили :Tender:

----------


## Гульнур

> Девчата! Незнаю куда и обратиться, начальство нынче заставило писать программу "Сохранение и развитие культуры села", незнаю даже с чем энто едят, может у кого-то что-то подобное есть, или мысли какие-нибудь...((( Заранее благодарю.Можно в личку.


Я  в прошлом году делала целевую программу "Культура села"  на 2010 год.
ЦЕЛЕВАЯ ПРОГРАММА
«Культура Больше-Туралинского сельского поселения» на 2010 год.
На       территории       Больше-Туралинского сельского  поселения  находится  1 сельский Дом культуры, 1 библиотека.   
Работает  12 сотрудников,     из   7  них специалистов.
В целях выполнения Федерального закона № 131 -ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации» и обеспечения населения услугами учреждений культуры разработана целевая Программа 
«Культура  Больше-Туралинского сельского поселения» на 2010год.
ЦЕЛИ и ЗАДАЧИ:
-	сохранение и возрождение народной культуры, развитие самодеятельного творчества; народных промыслов.
-	обеспечение всех категорий граждан поселения услугами учреждений культуры;
-	выявление поддержка юных дарований, мастеров, творческой инициативы общественности;
-	духовно-нравственное и патриотическое воспитание населения; пропаганда здорового, активного образа жизни;
-	привлечение детей, молодежи, взрослого поселения к активному, полезному, социально- значимому досугу;
-	обеспечение участия творческих коллективов и мастеров народных промыслов в районных мероприятиях;
-	обеспечение населения библиотечными, культурно-досуговыми услугами, используя инновационные формы деятельности, привлекая творческие коллективы Межпоселенческого учреждения культуры «Тарский культурно-досуговый центр «Север» и базы МУК «Тарская централизованная библиотечная система».
Совместно    с    заинтересованными - учреждениями    и    предприятиями    разных    форм собственности обеспечивать формирование совместных культурных интересов населения, проживающих   на   территории   поселения,   создавать   условия   для       продуктивной, эффективной деятельности учреждений культуры. 
Соисполнители программы:

-	Администрация Больше-Туралинского сельского поселения
-	Сельский  ДК Больше-Туралинского сельского поселения
-	Библиотека Больше-Туралинского сельского поселения
-	Школа Больше-Туралинского сельского поселения
-	СПК (хозяйство), предприятие
-	участковый ГОВД
-	социальная служба
-	общественность населения:


Адресаты программы: - все социальные и возрастные категории населения:
-	дети дошкольного, школьного возраста;
-	Молодежь в возрасте до 30 лет;
-	молодые семьи;
-	работающее и безработное население;
-	граждане пожилого возраста;
-	творческая общественность, мастера народных промыслов, художники, поэты и т.д.

 И еще к нему прикладывала план-график мероприятий.

----------


## Фуксия

> она у меня на рабочем компе, дома только черновой вариант....


Вы знаете я и черновому буду рада,т.к. ничего на ум не идет, вот по гражданской направленности дорабатываю, с этим как-то понятно... Если интересно, потом могу выложить...

----------


## Фуксия

Гульнур!Спасибо за помощь!!!

----------


## Натник

*Фуксия*, извините, что задержала...вот черновой вариант, все что выделено цветом, я либо изменяла, либо сомневалась в чем-то...делала я ее первый раз, так что особо в них (программах) не разбираюсь... http://files.mail.ru/CYS47F

----------


## Натабарра

ЗАКОН РФ ОТ 24.07.1998 № 124-ФЗ
"ОБ ОСНОВНЫХ ГАРАНТИЯХ ПРАВ РЕБЕНКА 
В РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ"

Настоящий Федеральный закон устанавливает основные гарантии прав и законных интересов ребенка, предусмотренных Конституцией Российской Федерации, в целях создания правовых, социально-экономических условий для реализации прав и законных интересов ребенка.
Государство признает детство важным этапом жизни человека и исходит из принципов приоритетности подготовки детей к полноценной жизни в обществе, развития у них общественно значимой и творческой активности, воспитания в них высоких нравственных качеств, патриотизма и гражданственности.

Глава I. ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ

Статья 1. Понятия, используемые в настоящем Федеральном законе

Для целей настоящего Федерального закона используются следующие понятия:
ребенок - лицо до достижения им возраста 18 лет (совершеннолетия);
дети, находящиеся в трудной жизненной ситуации, - дети, оставшиеся без попечения родителей; дети-инвалиды; дети с ограниченными возможностями здоровья, то есть имеющие недостатки в физическом и (или) психическом развитии; дети - жертвы вооруженных и межнациональных конфликтов, экологических и техногенных катастроф, стихийных бедствий; дети из семей беженцев и вынужденных переселенцев; дети, оказавшиеся в экстремальных условиях; дети - жертвы насилия; дети, отбывающие наказание в виде лишения свободы в воспитательных колониях; дети, находящиеся в специальных учебно-воспитательных учреждениях; дети, проживающие в малоимущих семьях; дети с отклонениями в поведении; дети, жизнедеятельность которых объективно нарушена в результате сложившихся обстоятельств и которые не могут преодолеть данные обстоятельства самостоятельно или с помощью семьи;
(в ред. Федерального закона от 30.06.2007 № 120-ФЗ)
социальная адаптация ребенка - процесс активного приспособления ребенка, находящегося в трудной жизненной ситуации, к принятым в обществе правилам и нормам поведения, а также процесс преодоления последствий психологической или моральной травмы;
социальная реабилитация ребенка - мероприятия по восстановлению утраченных ребенком социальных связей и функций, восполнению среды жизнеобеспечения, усилению заботы о нем;
социальные службы для детей - организации независимо от организационно-правовых форм и форм собственности, осуществляющие мероприятия по социальному обслуживанию детей (социальной поддержке, оказанию социально-бытовых, медико-социальных, психолого-педагогических, правовых услуг и материальной помощи, организации обеспечения отдыха и оздоровления, социальной реабилитации детей, находящихся в трудной жизненной ситуации, обеспечению занятости таких детей по достижении ими трудоспособного возраста), а также граждане, осуществляющие без образования юридического лица предпринимательскую деятельность по социальному обслуживанию населения, в том числе детей;
(в ред. Федерального закона от 21.12.2004 № 170-ФЗ)
социальная инфраструктура для детей - система объектов (зданий, строений, сооружений), необходимых для жизнеобеспечения детей, а также организаций независимо от организационно-правовых форм и форм собственности, которые оказывают социальные услуги населению, в том числе детям, и деятельность которых осуществляется в целях обеспечения полноценной жизни, охраны здоровья, образования, воспитания, отдыха и оздоровления, развития детей, удовлетворения их общественных потребностей;
(в ред. Федерального закона от 21.12.2004 № 170-ФЗ)
отдых детей и их оздоровление - совокупность мероприятий, обеспечивающих развитие творческого потенциала детей, охрану и укрепление их здоровья, профилактику заболеваний у детей, занятие их физической культурой, спортом и туризмом, формирование у детей навыков здорового образа жизни, соблюдение ими режима питания и жизнедеятельности в благоприятной окружающей среде при выполнении санитарно-гигиенических и санитарно-эпидемиологических требований;
(абзац введен Федеральным законом от 21.12.2004 № 170-ФЗ)
организации отдыха детей и их оздоровления - детские оздоровительные лагеря (загородные оздоровительные лагеря, лагеря дневного пребывания и другие), специализированные (профильные) лагеря (спортивно-оздоровительные лагеря, оборонно-спортивные лагеря, туристические лагеря, лагеря труда и отдыха, эколого-биологические лагеря, технические лагеря, краеведческие и другие лагеря), оздоровительные центры, базы и комплексы, иные организации независимо от организационно-правовых форм и форм собственности, основная деятельность которых направлена на реализацию услуг по обеспечению отдыха детей и их оздоровления;
(абзац введен Федеральным законом от 21.12.2004 № 170-ФЗ)
ночное время - время с 22 до 6 часов местного времени.
(абзац введен Федеральным законом от 28.04.2009 № 71-ФЗ)

Статья 2. Отношения, регулируемые настоящим Федеральным законом

Настоящий Федеральный закон регулирует отношения, возникающие в связи с реализацией основных гарантий прав и законных интересов ребенка в Российской Федерации.

Статья 3. Законодательство Российской Федерации об основных гарантиях прав ребенка в Российской Федерации

Законодательство Российской Федерации об основных гарантиях прав ребенка в Российской Федерации основывается на Конституции Российской Федерации и состоит из настоящего Федерального закона, соответствующих федеральных законов и иных нормативных правовых актов Российской Федерации, а также законов и иных нормативных правовых актов субъектов Российской Федерации в области защиты прав и законных интересов ребенка.

Статья 4. Цели государственной политики в интересах детей

1. Целями государственной политики в интересах детей являются:
осуществление прав детей, предусмотренных Конституцией Российской Федерации, недопущение их дискриминации, упрочение основных гарантий прав и законных интересов детей, а также восстановление их прав в случаях нарушений;
формирование правовых основ гарантий прав ребенка;
содействие физическому, интеллектуальному, психическому, духовному и нравственному развитию детей, воспитанию в них патриотизма и гражданственности, а также реализации личности ребенка в интересах общества и в соответствии с не противоречащими Конституции Российской Федерации и федеральному законодательству традициями народов Российской Федерации, достижениями российской и мировой культуры;
защита детей от факторов, негативно влияющих на их физическое, интеллектуальное, психическое, духовное и нравственное развитие.
(абзац введен Федеральным законом от 28.04.2009 № 71-ФЗ)
2. Государственная политика в интересах детей является приоритетной и основана на следующих принципах:
(в ред. Федерального закона от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ)
законодательное обеспечение прав ребенка;
поддержка семьи в целях обеспечения воспитания, отдыха и оздоровления детей, защиты их прав, подготовки их к полноценной жизни в обществе;
(в ред. Федеральных законов от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ, от 21.12.2004 № 170-ФЗ)
абзац утратил силу. - Федеральный закон от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ;
ответственность должностных лиц, граждан за нарушение прав и законных интересов ребенка, причинение ему вреда;
поддержка общественных объединений и иных организаций, осуществляющих деятельность по защите прав и законных интересов ребенка.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ)

Статья 5. Полномочия органов государственной власти Российской Федерации и органов государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации на осуществление гарантий прав ребенка в Российской Федерации

1. К полномочиям органов государственной власти Российской Федерации на осуществление гарантий прав ребенка в Российской Федерации относятся:
установление основ федеральной политики в интересах детей;
выбор приоритетных направлений деятельности по обеспечению прав и законных интересов ребенка, охраны его здоровья и нравственности;
абзацы четвертый - пятый утратили силу. - Федеральный закон от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ;
формирование и реализация федеральных целевых программ защиты прав ребенка и поддержки детства и определение ответственных за исполнение таких программ органов, учреждений и организаций;
абзацы седьмой - восьмой утратили силу. - Федеральный закон от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ;
установление порядка судебной защиты и судебная защита прав и законных интересов ребенка;
исполнение международных обязательств Российской Федерации и представительство интересов Российской Федерации в международных организациях по вопросам защиты прав ребенка.
2. К полномочиям органов государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации на осуществление гарантий прав ребенка в Российской Федерации относится реализация государственной политики в интересах детей, решение вопросов социальной поддержки и социального обслуживания детей-сирот и детей, оставшихся без попечения родителей (за исключением детей, обучающихся в федеральных образовательных учреждениях), безнадзорных детей, детей-инвалидов.
(п. 2 в ред. Федерального закона от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ)

Глава II. ОСНОВНЫЕ НАПРАВЛЕНИЯ ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЯ ПРАВ
РЕБЕНКА В РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ

Статья 6. Законодательные гарантии прав ребенка в Российской Федерации

Ребенку от рождения принадлежат и гарантируются государством права и свободы человека и гражданина в соответствии с Конституцией Российской Федерации, общепризнанными принципами и нормами международного права, международными договорами Российской Федерации, настоящим Федеральным законом, Семейным кодексом Российской Федерации и другими нормативными правовыми актами Российской Федерации.

Статья 7. Содействие ребенку в реализации и защите его прав и законных интересов

1. Органы государственной власти Российской Федерации, органы государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации, должностные лица указанных органов в соответствии со своей компетенцией содействуют ребенку в реализации и защите его прав и законных интересов с учетом возраста ребенка и в пределах установленного законодательством Российской Федерации объема дееспособности ребенка посредством принятия соответствующих нормативных правовых актов, проведения методической, информационной и иной работы с ребенком по разъяснению его прав и обязанностей, порядка защиты прав, установленных законодательством Российской Федерации, а также посредством поощрения исполнения ребенком обязанностей, поддержки практики правоприменения в области защиты прав и законных интересов ребенка.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ)
2. Родители ребенка (лица, их заменяющие) содействуют ему в осуществлении самостоятельных действий, направленных на реализацию и защиту его прав и законных интересов, с учетом возраста ребенка и в пределах установленного законодательством Российской Федерации объема дееспособности ребенка.
3. Педагогические, медицинские, социальные работники, психологи и другие специалисты, которые в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации несут ответственность за работу по воспитанию, образованию, охране здоровья, социальной поддержке и социальному обслуживанию ребенка, по поручению органов опеки и попечительства и других компетентных органов могут участвовать в мероприятиях по обеспечению защиты прав и законных интересов ребенка в органах образования, здравоохранения, труда и социального развития, правоохранительных и других органах, занимающихся защитой прав ребенка.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ)
4. Общественные объединения (организации) и иные некоммерческие организации могут осуществлять деятельность по подготовке ребенка к реализации им своих прав и исполнению обязанностей.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ)

Статья 8. Утратила силу. - Федеральный закон от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ.

Статья 9. Меры по защите прав ребенка при осуществлении деятельности в области его образования и воспитания

1. При осуществлении деятельности в области образования и воспитания ребенка в семье, образовательном учреждении, специальном учебно-воспитательном учреждении или ином оказывающем соответствующие услуги учреждении не могут ущемляться права ребенка.
2. В соответствии с принципами государственной политики в интересах детей администрация образовательных учреждений не вправе препятствовать созданию по инициативе обучающихся, воспитанников в возрасте старше восьми лет общественных объединений (организаций) обучающихся, воспитанников, за исключением детских общественных объединений (организаций), учреждаемых либо создаваемых политическими партиями, детских религиозных организаций.
Указанные общественные объединения (организации) осуществляют свою деятельность в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации об общественных объединениях.
Администрация образовательных учреждений может заключать с органом общественной самодеятельности договор о содействии в реализации прав и законных интересов ребенка.
3. Обучающиеся, воспитанники образовательных учреждений, за исключением дошкольных учреждений и учреждений начального общего образования, соответствующих им подразделений иных образовательных учреждений вправе самостоятельно или через своих выборных представителей ходатайствовать перед администрацией указанных учреждений о проведении с участием выборных представителей обучающихся, воспитанников дисциплинарного расследования деятельности работников образовательных учреждений, нарушающих и ущемляющих права ребенка.
Если обучающиеся, воспитанники не согласны с решением администрации образовательного учреждения, они вправе через своих выборных представителей обратиться за содействием и помощью в уполномоченные государственные органы.
Обучающиеся, воспитанники указанных образовательных учреждений могут проводить во внеучебное время собрания и митинги по вопросам защиты своих нарушенных прав. Администрация образовательного учреждения не вправе препятствовать проведению таких собраний и митингов, в том числе на территории и в помещении образовательного учреждения, если выборными представителями обучающихся, воспитанников выполнены условия проведения указанных собраний и митингов, установленные уставом образовательного учреждения. Такие собрания и митинги не могут проводиться в нарушение установленных законодательством Российской Федерации требований соблюдения общественного порядка и не должны препятствовать образовательному и воспитательному процессам.
4. В образовательных учреждениях и иных осуществляющих образовательный и воспитательный процессы учреждениях, а также в местах, доступных для детей и родителей (лиц, их заменяющих), вывешиваются тексты уставов, правил внутреннего распорядка таких учреждений; списки органов государственной власти, органов местного самоуправления и их должностных лиц (с указанием способов связи с ними) по месту нахождения указанных образовательных и иных учреждений, осуществляющих контроль и надзор за соблюдением, обеспечением и защитой прав ребенка.

Статья 10. Обеспечение прав детей на охрану здоровья

(в ред. Федерального закона от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ)

В целях обеспечения прав детей на охрану здоровья, в порядке, установленном законодательством Российской Федерации, в государственных и муниципальных учреждениях здравоохранения осуществляются мероприятия по оказанию детям бесплатной медицинской помощи, предусматривающей профилактику заболевания, медицинскую диагностику, лечебно-оздоровительную работу, в том числе диспансерное наблюдение, медицинскую реабилитацию детей-инвалидов и детей, страдающих хроническими заболеваниями, и санаторно-курортное лечение детей.

Статья 11. Защита прав и законных интересов детей в сфере профессиональной ориентации, профессиональной подготовки и занятости

1. В соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации органы исполнительной власти субъектов Российской Федерации осуществляют мероприятия по обеспечению профессиональной ориентации, профессиональной подготовки детей, достигших возраста 14 лет.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ)
2. В случае приема на работу детей, достигших возраста 15 лет, им гарантируются вознаграждение за труд, охрана труда, сокращенное рабочее время, отпуск. Работникам моложе 18 лет предоставляются льготы при совмещении работы с обучением, проведении ежегодного обязательного медицинского осмотра, квотировании рабочих мест для трудоустройства, расторжении трудового договора (контракта) и другие льготы, установленные законодательством Российской Федерации.

Статья 12. Защита прав детей на отдых и оздоровление

1. Органы государственной власти Российской Федерации, органы государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации, органы местного самоуправления в пределах своих полномочий осуществляют мероприятия по обеспечению прав детей на отдых и оздоровление, сохранению и развитию учреждений, деятельность которых направлена на отдых и оздоровление детей.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ)
2. Утратил силу. - Федеральный закон от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ.

Статья 13. Защита прав и законных интересов ребенка при формировании социальной инфраструктуры для детей

1. Федеральные органы исполнительной власти, органы исполнительной власти субъектов Российской Федерации при принятии решений по вопросам социально-экономического развития соответствующих территорий учитывают нормативы строительства объектов социальной инфраструктуры для детей. Такие нормативы устанавливаются Правительством Российской Федерации и применяются с учетом региональных различий, традиций народов Российской Федерации, если иное не установлено законодательством соответствующего субъекта Российской Федерации.
2. Принятие федеральным органом исполнительной власти, органом исполнительной власти субъекта Российской Федерации или органом местного самоуправления решения о реконструкции, модернизации, об изменении назначения или о ликвидации объекта социальной инфраструктуры для детей, являющегося государственной и (или) муниципальной собственностью, не допускается без предварительной экспертной оценки уполномоченным органом исполнительной власти, органом местного самоуправления последствий принятого решения для обеспечения жизнедеятельности, образования, воспитания, развития, отдыха и оздоровления детей, для оказания им медицинской, лечебно-профилактической помощи, для социального обслуживания. В случае отсутствия экспертной оценки такое решение признается недействительным с момента его вынесения.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 21.12.2004 № 170-ФЗ)
3. Имущество, которое является государственной собственностью (земельные участки, здания, строения и сооружения, оборудование и иное имущество), которое относится к объектам социальной инфраструктуры для детей и возникновение, обособление или приобретение которого предназначено для целей образования, воспитания, развития, отдыха и оздоровления детей, оказания медицинской, лечебно-профилактической помощи детям, социальной защиты и социального обслуживания детей, может использоваться только в данных целях.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 21.12.2004 № 170-ФЗ)
Имущество, которое является собственностью субъекта Российской Федерации и предназначено для целей образования, воспитания, развития, отдыха и оздоровления детей, оказания медицинской, лечебно-профилактической помощи детям, социальной защиты и социального обслуживания детей, используется в порядке, определенном законодательством Российской Федерации и законодательством субъекта Российской Федерации.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 21.12.2004 № 170-ФЗ)

----------


## Натабарра

Это продолжение
4. Если государственное или муниципальное учреждение, являющееся объектом социальной инфраструктуры для детей, сдает в аренду закрепленные за ним объекты собственности, заключению договора об аренде должна предшествовать проводимая учредителем экспертная оценка последствий такого договора для обеспечения образования, воспитания, развития, отдыха и оздоровления детей, оказания им медицинской, лечебно-профилактической помощи, социальной защиты и социального обслуживания детей. Договор аренды не может заключаться, если в результате экспертной оценки установлена возможность ухудшения указанных условий. Договор аренды может быть признан недействительным по основаниям, установленным гражданским законодательством.
(в ред. Федеральных законов от 21.12.2004 № 170-ФЗ, от 26.06.2007 № 118-ФЗ)
5. Порядок изменения назначения имущества, которое является муниципальной собственностью (земельные участки, здания, строения и сооружения, оборудование и иное имущество) и возникновение, обособление или приобретение которого связано с целями образования, воспитания, развития, отдыха и оздоровления детей, оказания им медицинской, лечебно-профилактической помощи, социальной защиты и социального обслуживания детей, устанавливается органами местного самоуправления при условии предварительного создания (приобретения, изменения назначения) имущества, достаточного для обеспечения указанных целей.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 21.12.2004 № 170-ФЗ)
6. Утратил силу. - Федеральный закон от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ.
7. Изменение формы собственности имущества, которое относится к объектам социальной инфраструктуры для детей и является государственной или муниципальной собственностью, может осуществляться в установленных законом порядке.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ)

Статья 14. Защита ребенка от информации, пропаганды и агитации, наносящих вред его здоровью, нравственному и духовному развитию

1. Органы государственной власти Российской Федерации принимают меры по защите ребенка от информации, пропаганды и агитации, наносящих вред его здоровью, нравственному и духовному развитию, в том числе от национальной, классовой, социальной нетерпимости, от рекламы алкогольной продукции и табачных изделий, от пропаганды социального, расового, национального и религиозного неравенства, а также от распространения печатной продукции, аудио- и видеопродукции, пропагандирующей насилие и жестокость, порнографию, наркоманию, токсикоманию, антиобщественное поведение.
2. В целях обеспечения здоровья, физической, интеллектуальной, нравственной, психической безопасности детей федеральным законом, законами субъектов Российской Федерации устанавливаются нормативы распространения печатной продукции, аудио- и видеопродукции, иной продукции, не рекомендуемой ребенку для пользования в соответствии с пунктом 1 настоящей статьи до достижения им возраста 18 лет.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 03.06.2009 № 118-ФЗ)
3. В целях обеспечения безопасности жизни, охраны здоровья, нравственности ребенка, защиты его от негативных воздействий в порядке, определенном уполномоченным Правительством Российской Федерации федеральным органом исполнительной власти, проводится экспертиза (социальная, психологическая, педагогическая, санитарная) настольных, компьютерных и иных игр, игрушек и игровых сооружений для детей.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 23.07.2008 № 160-ФЗ)

Статья 14.1. Меры по содействию физическому, интеллектуальному, психическому, духовному и нравственному развитию детей

(введена Федеральным законом от 28.04.2009 № 71-ФЗ)

1. В целях содействия физическому, интеллектуальному, психическому, духовному и нравственному развитию детей и формированию у них навыков здорового образа жизни органы государственной власти Российской Федерации, органы государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации, органы местного самоуправления в соответствии с их компетенцией создают благоприятные условия для осуществления деятельности физкультурно-спортивных организаций, организаций культуры, организаций, образующих социальную инфраструктуру для детей (включая места для их доступа к сети "Интернет").
2. Родители (лица, их заменяющие) обязаны заботиться о здоровье, физическом, психическом, духовном и нравственном развитии своих детей. Лица, осуществляющие мероприятия по образованию, воспитанию, развитию, охране здоровья, социальной защите и социальному обслуживанию детей, содействию их социальной адаптации, социальной реабилитации и подобные мероприятия с участием детей (далее - лица, осуществляющие мероприятия с участием детей), в пределах их полномочий способствуют физическому, интеллектуальному, психическому, духовному и нравственному развитию детей.
Органы государственной власти Российской Федерации, органы государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации, органы местного самоуправления в соответствии с их компетенцией оказывают содействие указанным лицам при осуществлении ими своих обязанностей по физическому, интеллектуальному, психическому, духовному и нравственному развитию детей.
3. Законами субъектов Российской Федерации в целях предупреждения причинения вреда здоровью детей, их физическому, интеллектуальному, психическому, духовному и нравственному развитию могут устанавливаться:
меры по недопущению нахождения детей (лиц, не достигших возраста 18 лет) на объектах (на территориях, в помещениях) юридических лиц или граждан, осуществляющих предпринимательскую деятельность без образования юридического лица, которые предназначены для реализации товаров только сексуального характера, в пивных ресторанах, винных барах, пивных барах, рюмочных, в других местах, которые предназначены для реализации только алкогольной продукции, пива и напитков, изготавливаемых на его основе, и в иных местах, нахождение в которых может причинить вред здоровью детей, их физическому, интеллектуальному, психическому, духовному и нравственному развитию;
меры по недопущению нахождения детей (лиц, не достигших возраста 18 лет) в ночное время в общественных местах, в том числе на улицах, стадионах, в парках, скверах, транспортных средствах общего пользования, на объектах (на территориях, в помещениях) юридических лиц или граждан, осуществляющих предпринимательскую деятельность без образования юридического лица, которые предназначены для обеспечения доступа к сети "Интернет", а также для реализации услуг в сфере торговли и общественного питания (организациях или пунктах), для развлечений, досуга, где в установленном законом порядке предусмотрена розничная продажа алкогольной продукции, пива и напитков, изготавливаемых на его основе, и в иных общественных местах без сопровождения родителей (лиц, их заменяющих) или лиц, осуществляющих мероприятия с участием детей;
порядок уведомления родителей (лиц, их заменяющих) или лиц, осуществляющих мероприятия с участием детей, и (или) органов внутренних дел в случае обнаружения ребенка в местах, указанных в абзацах втором и третьем настоящего пункта, в нарушение установленных требований, а также порядок доставления такого ребенка его родителям (лицам, их заменяющим) или лицам, осуществляющим мероприятия с участием детей, либо в случае отсутствия указанных лиц, невозможности установления их местонахождения или иных препятствующих незамедлительному доставлению ребенка указанным лицам обстоятельств в специализированные учреждения для несовершеннолетних, нуждающихся в социальной реабилитации, по месту обнаружения ребенка.
4. Субъекты Российской Федерации в соответствии с пунктом 3 настоящей статьи вправе:
определять с учетом культурных и иных местных традиций места, нахождение в которых может причинить вред здоровью детей, их физическому, интеллектуальному, психическому, духовному и нравственному развитию, и общественные места, в которых в ночное время не допускается нахождение детей без сопровождения родителей (лиц, их заменяющих), а также лиц, осуществляющих мероприятия с участием детей;
сокращать с учетом сезонных, климатических и иных условий ночное время, в течение которого не допускается нахождение детей без сопровождения родителей (лиц, их заменяющих), а также лиц, осуществляющих мероприятия с участием детей, в установленных общественных местах;
снижать с учетом культурных и иных местных традиций возраст детей, до достижения которого не допускается их нахождение в ночное время в установленных общественных местах без сопровождения родителей (лиц, их заменяющих), а также лиц, осуществляющих мероприятия с участием детей, но не более чем на два года.
5. Установление субъектами Российской Федерации в соответствии с абзацем третьим пункта 3 настоящей статьи мер по недопущению нахождения детей (лиц, не достигших возраста 18 лет) в ночное время без сопровождения родителей (лиц, их заменяющих) или лиц, осуществляющих мероприятия с участием детей, в транспортных средствах общего пользования осуществляется с учетом заключаемых соглашений между субъектами Российской Федерации о порядке применения этих мер, если маршруты следования указанных транспортных средств проходят по территориям двух и более субъектов Российской Федерации.
6. Для оценки предложений об определении мест, нахождение в которых может причинить вред здоровью детей, их физическому, интеллектуальному, психическому, духовному и нравственному развитию, общественных мест, в которых в ночное время не допускается нахождение детей без сопровождения родителей (лиц, их заменяющих), а также лиц, осуществляющих мероприятия с участием детей, создаются экспертные комиссии. Порядок формирования и порядок деятельности таких комиссий устанавливаются в соответствии с законами субъектов Российской Федерации.
7. Органы местного самоуправления с учетом положений настоящей статьи и в порядке, устанавливаемом законами субъектов Российской Федерации, могут определять на территории соответствующего муниципального образования места, нахождение в которых детей в соответствии с пунктом 3 настоящей статьи не допускается.
8. Законами субъектов Российской Федерации за несоблюдение установленных требований к обеспечению родителями (лицами, их заменяющими), лицами, осуществляющими мероприятия с участием детей, а также юридическими лицами или гражданами, осуществляющими предпринимательскую деятельность без образования юридического лица, мер по содействию физическому, интеллектуальному, психическому, духовному и нравственному развитию детей и предупреждению причинения им вреда может устанавливаться административная ответственность.

Статья 15. Защита прав детей, находящихся в трудной жизненной ситуации

1. Абзац утратил силу. - Федеральный закон от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ.
Защита прав детей, находящихся в трудной жизненной ситуации (за исключением содержащихся и обучающихся в федеральных государственных образовательных учреждениях), осуществляется органами государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации в соответствии с законодательством субъектов Российской Федерации. Защита прав детей, находящихся в трудной жизненной ситуации, содержащихся и обучающихся в федеральных государственных образовательных учреждениях, осуществляется федеральными органами государственной власти в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ)
Государство гарантирует судебную защиту прав детей, находящихся в трудной жизненной ситуации.
2. Утратил силу. - Федеральный закон от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ.
3. Общественные объединения (организации) и иные некоммерческие организации, в том числе международные объединения (организации) в лице своих отделений в Российской Федерации, осуществляют свою деятельность по защите прав детей, находящихся в трудной жизненной ситуации, в соответствии с общепризнанными принципами и нормами международного права, международными договорами Российской Федерации, законодательством Российской Федерации и законодательством субъектов Российской Федерации. Указанные объединения (организации) вправе в судебном порядке оспаривать неправомерные ущемляющие или нарушающие права детей, находящихся в трудной жизненной ситуации, действия должностных лиц органов государственной власти и учреждений, организаций, граждан, в том числе родителей (лиц, их заменяющих), педагогических, медицинских, социальных работников и других специалистов в области работы с детьми.
4. При регулировании внесудебных процедур, связанных с участием детей и (или) защитой их прав и законных интересов, а также при принятии решений о наказаниях, которые могут применяться к несовершеннолетним, совершившим правонарушения, должностные лица органов государственной власти, местного самоуправления действуют в соответствии с общепризнанными принципами и нормами международного права, нормами, предусмотренными международными договорами Российской Федерации, в том числе в части гуманного обращения с несовершеннолетними, оказания им квалифицированной юридической помощи, законодательством Российской Федерации.
Обязательными являются обеспечение приоритета личного и социального благополучия ребенка, обеспечение специализации правоприменительных процедур (действий) с его участием или в его интересах, учет особенностей возраста и социального положения ребенка.
В случае освобождения несовершеннолетнего от уголовной ответственности или от наказания с применением принудительных мер воспитательного воздействия суд, принимая решение о применении указанных мер, за исключением такой меры, как помещение в специальное учебно-воспитательное или лечебно-воспитательное учреждение, вправе признать необходимым проведение мероприятий по социальной реабилитации несовершеннолетнего.
(в ред. Федерального закона от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ)
Если ребенок, с участием которого или в интересах которого осуществляется правоприменительная процедура (действие), нуждается в педагогической, психологической, медицинской, юридической помощи, в социальной реабилитации, должностное лицо, осуществляющее правоприменительную процедуру (действие), независимо от предмета рассмотрения сообщает в компетентный орган о необходимости принятия соответствующих мер и просит уведомить его о предпринятых действиях.

Глава III. ОРГАНИЗАЦИОННЫЕ ОСНОВЫ ГАРАНТИЙ
ПРАВ РЕБЕНКА

Статья 16. Федеральные органы исполнительной власти, органы исполнительной власти субъектов Российской Федерации, осуществляющие гарантии прав ребенка в Российской Федерации

1. Компетенция федеральных органов исполнительной власти, которые осуществляют гарантии прав ребенка, реализуют государственную политику в интересах детей, в том числе осуществляют деятельность в области образования и воспитания, охраны здоровья, социальной защиты, социального обслуживания, содействия социальной адаптации и социальной реабилитации детей, обеспечения их занятости и охраны труда, профилактики безнадзорности и правонарушений, организации детского и семейного отдыха, государственной поддержки общественных объединений (организаций), иных некоммерческих организаций и в других областях в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации, устанавливается Президентом Российской Федерации и Правительством Российской Федерации.
2. Утратил силу. - Федеральный закон от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ.
3. Компетенция органов исполнительной власти субъектов Российской Федерации, которые осуществляют мероприятия по реализации государственной политики в интересах детей, регулируется законодательством субъектов Российской Федерации.

Статьи 17 - 20. Утратили силу. - Федеральный закон от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ.

Статья 21. Финансирование мероприятий по реализации государственной политики в интересах детей

(в ред. Федерального закона от 22.08.2004 № 122-ФЗ)

Финансирование федеральных мероприятий по реализации государственной политики в интересах детей осуществляется за счет средств федерального бюджета, внебюджетных источников, а также за счет средств бюджетов субъектов Российской Федерации в соответствии с законодательством субъектов Российской Федерации.

Статья 22. Государственный доклад о положении детей в Российской Федерации

(в ред. Федерального закона от 20.07.2000 № 103-ФЗ)

Государственный доклад о положении детей в Российской Федерации ежегодно разрабатывается в целях обеспечения органов государственной власти Российской Федерации объективной систематизированной аналитической информацией о положении детей в Российской Федерации и тенденциях его изменения.
Государственный доклад о положении детей в Российской Федерации представляется Правительством Российской Федерации палатам Федерального Собрания Российской Федерации. Порядок его разработки, распространения, в том числе опубликования, определяется Правительством Российской Федерации.

Глава IV. ГАРАНТИИ ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ НАСТОЯЩЕГО
ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОГО ЗАКОНА

Статья 23. Судебный порядок разрешения споров при исполнении настоящего Федерального закона

1. Родители (лица, их заменяющие), а также лица, осуществляющие мероприятия по образованию, воспитанию, развитию, охране здоровья, социальной защите и социальному обслуживанию ребенка, содействию его социальной адаптации, социальной реабилитации и (или) иные мероприятия с его участием, вправе обратиться в установленном законодательством Российской Федерации порядке в суд с иском о возмещении ребенку вреда, причиненного его здоровью, имуществу, а также морального вреда.
2. При рассмотрении в судах дел о защите прав и законных интересов ребенка государственная пошлина не взимается.

Глава V. ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ

Статья 24. Вступление в силу настоящего Федерального закона

1. Настоящий Федеральный закон вступает в силу со дня его официального опубликования.
2. Пункт 3 статьи 7, пункт 3 статьи 9, пункты 3, 4, 6, 7 статьи 13, пункт 3 статьи 15 и пункт 2 статьи 23 настоящего Федерального закона вступают в силу с 1 июля 1999 года.
3. Статья 8 настоящего Федерального закона вступает в силу с 1 января 2000 года.

Статья 25. Приведение нормативных правовых актов в соответствие с настоящим Федеральным законом

Президенту Российской Федерации и Правительству Российской Федерации привести свои нормативные правовые акты в соответствие с настоящим Федеральным законом.

----------


## baranvagalina

> что выделено цветом, я либо изменяла, либо сомневалась в чем-то...делала я ее первый раз, так что особо в них (программах) не разбираюсь.


А я скачать не могу... Может можно на почту  закинуть.Не знаю,почему так...

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Вот один из  наших регламентов, может кому-нибудь пригодится.
ПРОЕКТ
АДМИНИСТРАТИВНЫЙ РЕГЛАМЕНТ
Муниципального учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» по исполнению муниципальной услуги «Прокат сценических костюмов, музыкальной аппаратуры, записей на разных технических носителях»

I Общие положения
1.1.	Наименование муниципальной услуги  
Муниципальная услуга по «Прокату сценических костюмов, музыкальной аппаратуры, записей на разных технических носителях (далее муниципальная услуга).                                       
1.2. Наименование муниципального учреждения, непосредственно  
  предоставляющего муниципальную услугу
Предоставление муниципальной услуги осуществляется  муниципальным учреждением «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» (далее «МИДЦ»), учредителем  которого является Администрация Малиновского сельского поселения.
Исполнителем муниципальной услуги являются структурные подразделения муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»: сельский дом культуры (далее СДК) села Зимники, СДК села Любитовка, СДК села Ариадное.
1.3.	 Перечень нормативных правовых актов, непосредственно  регулирующих исполнение муниципальной услуги                                  
Предоставление муниципальной услуги осуществляется в соответствии с: 
      - Конституцией Российской Федерации от 12.12. 1993 года;    
      - Федеральным законом от 06.10. 2003г. N 131 – ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации»;
      - Федеральным законом от 09.10.1992г. N 3612-1 «Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре»;
     - Федеральным законом от 12.01.1996г. № 7 – ФЗ «О некоммерческих 
организациях»;
    - Уставом  муниципального учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр», утвержденный постановлением администрации Малиновского сельского поселения от 22 июня 2009 года № 44 «Об утверждении Устава муниципального учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр»;
1.4. Результат предоставления муниципальной услуги
Конечным результатом предоставления муниципальной услуги является: заключение договора  на прокат сценических костюмов, музыкальной аппаратуры, записей на разных технических носителях гражданами и юридическими лицами, либо мотивированный отказ о заключении договора на предоставление муниципальной услуги.
II Требования к порядку предоставления муниципальной услуги
2.1. Описание получателей при предоставлении муниципальной услуги Получателями муниципальной услуги (далее – Получатели) являются физические и юридические лица, обратившиеся устно или в письменной форме в муниципальное учреждение «МИДЦ», независимо от национального и социального  происхождения, языка, пола, политических, религиозных и иных убеждений.                                                                                                                          2.2. Порядок информирования о муниципальной услуге  
 Получение информации по вопросам предоставления муниципальной услуги осуществляется посредством информационных материалов, которые могут быть размещены на информационных стендах поселения, по телефону 8 (42356) 46164,  в электронной форме на сайте Администрации Дальнереченского муниципального района, в СДК– структурных подразделениях муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ». 
Информация о порядке предоставления муниципальной услуги доводиться до населения Малиновского сельского поселения устно, при обращении к директору муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ» или должностному лицу, ответственному за предоставление данной услуги, по телефону 8 (42356) 46164, согласно рабочему графику муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», структурных подразделений СДК села Зимники, села Любитовка, села Ариадное.
Информация о месте нахождения, почтовый адрес, телефон, график  работы
муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»  села Малиново (Приложение 1); 
Информация о месте нахождения, почтовый адрес, телефон, график  работы структурных подразделений – СДК села Зимники, села Любитовка, села  Ариадное (Приложение 2).  
2.3.Требования к местам предоставления муниципальной услуги
Места, предназначенные для получения муниципальной услуги оборудуются:
-	информационными стендами;
-	стульями и столами для возможности оформления договора.
Места для ожидания должны соответствовать санитарным нормам и правилам, оснащены первичными средствами пожаротушения.
Помещения должностных лиц для информирования и осуществления муниципальной услуги  оборудованы информационными 
табличками (вывесками) с указанием:
	Фамилии, имени, отчества и должности лица, осуществляющего предоставление муниципальной услуги;
	Часов приема и времени перерыва на обед.
В помещениях обеспечена:
	Возможность и удобство оформления документов, необходимых для предоставления муниципальной услуги в СДК – структурных подразделениях муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»;
	Доступ к основным нормативным правовым актам, регламентирующим полномочия и сферу компетенции СДК;
	Доступ и к нормативным правовым актам, регулирующим предоставление муниципальной услуги.
2.4.  Условия и срок предоставления муниципальной услуги
2.4.1.  Муниципальная услуга предоставляется физическому или юридическому лицу при предъявлении документа удостоверяющего личность (для физических лиц), свидетельства о постановке на учет юридического лица в налоговом органе по месту нахождения на территории РФ (для юридических лиц), посредством личного обращения к должностному лицу, ответственному за предоставление муниципальной услуги.
2.4.2.  Заключение договора и передача на руки Получателю сценических костюмов, звуковой аппаратуры, записей на различных носителях осуществляется в помещении муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ» и его  структурных подразделениях (Приложение 3).Часы приёма получателей муниципальной услуги, ведется должностным лицом в соответствии с графиком работы учреждения. 
2.4.3. Ответ на обращение должен быть полный, точный и оперативный. Время индивидуального устного информирования не должно превышать 30 минут.
 В случае если для подготовки ответа требуется более продолжительное время, должностное лицо, осуществляющее индивидуальное устное информирование, предлагает заинтересованному лицу обратиться за необходимой информацией в письменном виде, либо назначает другое удобное для заинтересованного лица время для устного информирования. 
2.4.4. При  ответах на телефонные звонки и устные обращения специалисты подробно и в вежливой  (корректной) форме информируют обратившихся по интересующим их вопросам.                                                                             
 Ответ на телефонный звонок должен начинаться с информации  о наименовании организации, предоставляющей муниципальную услугу, фамилии, имени, отчества и должности специалиста, принявшего телефонный звонок. 
При невозможности специалиста, принявшего звонок, самостоятельно ответить на поставленный вопрос, телефонный звонок должен быть переадресован  другому специалисту или же обратившемуся гражданину  должен быть сообщен телефонный номер, по которому можно получить необходимую  информацию.  
2.4.5. Срок предоставления муниципальной услуги, включая проведение всех необходимых административных процедур, не должен превышать 2 дней с момента получения должностным лицом, ответственным за предоставление муниципальной услуги, соответствующего обращения  от Получателя, оформленного в соответствии с требованиями настоящего Регламента.
2.5. Перечень оснований для отказа в оказании муниципальной услуги
       Основанием для отказа в предоставлении  муниципальной услуги может быть нарушение пункта 2.4.1. настоящего Регламента; а также:                                                                                                нарушение правил пользования услугой  и причинение ущерба  муниципальному учреждению «МИДЦ» ранее, алкогольное или наркотическое опьянение Получателя услуги,  хамское поведение  Получателя по отношению к должностному лицу и несоблюдение правил поведения в общественном месте.
Получив, отказ в предоставлении муниципальной услуги по этим основаниям получатель муниципальной услуги может обратиться с жалобой в администрацию Малиновского сельского поселения (контактный телефон 46-1-17), а также  может обжаловать в вышестоящий орган социальной защиты населения и (или) в суд. 
2.6. Требования о платной (бесплатной) основе
Предоставление муниципальной услуги осуществляется платно, которая предусмотрена Уставом муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», Положением  о платных услугах в муниципальном учреждении «МИДЦ» и приказом «Об утверждении расценок платных услуг предоставляемых муниципальным учреждением «МИДЦ» населению».
III Административные процедур
3.1. Последовательность действий при предоставлении муниципальной услуги
      Предоставление муниципальной услуги включает в себя следующие 
      процедуры:                                                                                                                                
-	Получатель услуги должен непосредственно обратиться в учреждение,      предоставляющее муниципальную услугу; 
-	рассмотрение обращения о предоставлении муниципальной услуги должностным лицом;       
-	принятие решения должностным лицом о предоставлении либо об отказе в предоставлении муниципальной услуги.
-	заключение договора между муниципальным учреждением «МИДЦ» и 
      Получателем муниципальной услуги. (Приложение 4 блок – схема)
IV Порядок и формы контроля за исполнением муниципальной услуги
Текущий контроль за соблюдением и исполнением муниципальной услуги по прокату сценических костюмов, музыкальной аппаратуры, записей на разных технических носителей согласно положений настоящего регламента и иных нормативных правовых актов, устанавливающих требования к предоставлению муниципальной услуги осуществляется директором муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ».                                                         
  Перечень должностных лиц, осуществляющий текущий контроль, и периодичность осуществления контроля устанавливается приказом директора МУ «МИДЦ».                                                                                               
Директор учреждения организует работу по предоставлению услуги, определяет должностные обязанности сотрудников, осуществляет контроль за их исполнением, принимают меры к совершенствованию форм и методов служебной деятельности, обучению подчиненных, несет персональную ответственность за соблюдение законности.                                                          
Персональная ответственность должностных лиц и специалистов закрепляется в их должностных инструкциях в соответствии с требованиями законодательства Российской  Федерации.
V. Порядок обжалования действий (бездействия) должностного лица, а также принимаемого им решения при исполнении муниципальной услуги
Заявители имеют право обратиться с жалобой  лично или направить письменное обращение (жалобу), в соответствии с уровнем подчиненности должностного лица, действия (бездействие) которого обжалуется – к директору МУ «МИДЦ», в Администрацию Малиновского сельского поселения.                                                                                                
Обращение (жалоба) подается в письменной форме и должно содержать:        при   подаче обращения физическим лицом: фамилию, имя, отчество физического лица, его место жительства или пребывания, содержательную характеристику обжалуемого действия (бездействия), решения;                                                                     
при подаче обращения юридическим лицом: его наименование, адрес,                                                                                                               содержательную характеристику обжалуемого действия (бездействия), решения.      
  К обращению могут быть приложены копии документов, подтверждающую в обращении информацию.  Обращение подписывается  подавшим его физическим лицом или руководителем (заместителем) юридического лица.    
По результатам рассмотрения обращения принимается решение об удовлетворении либо об отказе в удовлетворении требований автора обращения.                                                                                                            Письменный ответ направляется заявителю не позднее 30 дней со дня регистрации письменного обращения.	                                                                                       
             В  случае если необходимо провести проверку, срок рассмотрения обращения может быть продлен, но не более чем на 30 дней.   О продлении срока рассмотрения обращения автор обращения уведомляется письменно с указанием причин продления. Обращение не рассматривается в случае:                                                                          -  отсутствия в обращении  фамилии заявителя, направляющего обращение, и почтового адреса, по которому должен быть направлен ответ;                                   -  отсутствия в обращении сведений об обжалуемом действии, бездействии, решении (в чем выразилось, кем принято);                                                                    - если ответ по существу поставленного в обращении вопроса не может быть дан без разглашения сведений, составляющих государственную или иную охраняемую законодательством тайну:                                                                     
 - если в нем содержатся нецензурные, либо оскорбительные выражения, угрозы жизни, здоровью и имуществу должностного лица, а также членов его семьи;                                                                                                                                    - если текст письменного обращения не поддается прочтению.                          
В случае подтверждения в ходе проведения проверок фактов, изложенных в жалобе  на действия (бездействия) и решения должностных лиц муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», принимаемые (осуществляемые) в ходе предоставления муниципальной услуги, виновное должностное лицо привлекается к ответственности. Заявители (пользователи) вправе обжаловать действия (бездействия) должностных лиц  муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», решения, принятые в ходе предоставления муниципальной услуги, в судебном порядке  
Приложение  1 
 к Административному Регламенту
утвержденному постановлением
администрации
Малиновского сельского поселения
от     2010г. №  

Место нахождения, почтовый адрес, телефон, режим работы муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»  

Юридический адрес: 692116, с. Малиново, ул. Школьная, 30

Почтовый адрес: 692116, г. Малиново, ул. Школьная, 30

Телефоны: 46-1-64

Режим работы: понедельник 	10.00 – 17.00

                           Вторник       10.00 – 17.00

	Среда 		 10.00 – 17.00

	Четверг	 10.00 – 17.00

	Пятница	 10.00 – 17.00

                          Суббота         12.00 – 15.00  

                          Воскресенье – выходной

                          обед 12.00 – 13.00    



  Приложение  2 
 к Административному Регламенту
утвержденному постановлением
администрации
Малиновского сельского поселения
от     2010 г. №  
Место нахождения сельских домов культуры (далее – СДК) структурных подразделений  МУ «МИДЦ», почтовый адрес, режим работы 

Наименование учреждения	Режим работы	Почтовый адрес
МУ «МИДЦ» с. Малиново    	Понедельник, вторник, среда, четверг, пятница, суббота с 12.00 до 16.30
Воскресенье - выходной	692.116, с. Малиново, ул. Школьная, 30
СДК с. Зимники – структурное подразделение	Понедельник, вторник, среда, четверг, пятница, суббота с 15.00 до 18.00  
Воскресенье - выходной	692115 с. Зимники, ул. Майская,15
СДК с. Любитовка – структурное подразделение	Понедельник, вторник, среда, четверг, пятница, суббота с 12.00 до 16.30
Воскресенье - выходной	692.116, с. Малиново, ул. Школьная, 30
СДК  с. Ариадное – структурное подразделение	Понедельник, вторник, среда, четверг, пятница, суббота с 13.30 до 18.00
Воскресенье - выходной	692117 с. Ариадное, ул. Дубова, 30

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Приложение  4 
                                                                                                                    к Административному Регламенту
утвержденному постановлением
администрации
Малиновского сельского поселения
                                                                                                                                                                   от     2010 г. №  
ДОГОВОР
Проката движимого имущества


с. _______________   "___"_____________ 20___ г. 

__________________________________________________,  именуемый в дальнейшем            
                  (наименование организации)

"Арендодатель" в лице  ___________________________________________, 
                                                           (должность ф.и.о.) 

действующего на основании __________________________, с одной стороны 
                                                            (Устава, положения) 
и __________________________________________________ ____, именуем__ в 
        (наименование организации, физического лица) 

дальнейшем "Арендатор", в лице _____________________________________________________, 
                                                                (должность ф.и.о.) 

действующего на основании _________________________, с другой стороны 
                                                        (Устава, положения) 
заключили Договор проката движимого имущества и реквизита.

                                                   1. ПРЕДМЕТ ДОГОВОРА 

1.1. Арендодатель предоставляет, а Арендатор берет за плату во временное владение и пользование следующее движимое имущество и реквизит: 
_______________________________________________________________________________, 
_______________________________________________________________________________
_______________________________________________________________________________
                         (количество, наименование и характеристики имущества) 
в полной исправности.
Движимое имущество и реквизит, предоставленное по настоящему Договору проката используется для__________________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________________________________


                                                  2. АРЕНДНАЯ ПЛАТА 

2.1. За пользование движимым имуществом и реквизита, предоставленным по Договору проката Арендатор уплачивает Арендодателю арендную плату 
 в размере __________________________________ рублей в соответствии с перечнем услуг. 
                              (сумма прописью)


2.2. Форма оплаты _____________________________________________________________ 
                                       (платежное требование, платежное поручение, наличными) 

                                        3. СРОКИ ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВ 

3.1. Указанное в п. 1.1 настоящего Договора проката имущество и реквизита должно быть передано Арендатору в течение ______________________ со дня подписания Договора. 
3.2. Арендатор уплачивает арендную плату в следующие сроки: ______________________________________________________________________________. 
3.3. Срок действия Договора: 
начало _____________________________________; 
окончание __________________________________. 

                                                         4. ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВА СТОРОН 

4.1. Арендодатель обязан в присутствии Арендатора проверить исправность предоставленного по Договору проката имущества и реквизита, а также ознакомить Арендатора с правилами эксплуатации имущества. 

                                              5. ДЕЙСТВИЯ НЕПРЕОДОЛИМОЙ СИЛЫ
5.1. Ни одна из сторон не несет ответственности перед другой стороной за невыполнение обязательств по настоящему Договору проката, обусловленное обстоятельствами, возникшими помимо воли и желания сторон и которые нельзя предвидеть или избежать, включая землетрясения, наводнения, пожары и другие стихийные бедствия.
5.2. Сторона, которая не исполняет своего обязательства, должна дать извещение другой стороне о препятствии и его влиянии на исполнение обязательств по Договору движимого имущества и реквизита.
5.3. Если обязательства непреодолимой силы действуют на протяжении 3 (трех) последовательных месяцев и не обнаруживают признаков прекращения, настоящий Договор движимого имущества и реквизита может быть, расторгнут Арендатором и Арендодателем путем направления уведомления другой стороне.

                                          6. ПОРЯДОК РАЗРЕШЕНИЯ СПОРОВ 

5.1. Все споры или разногласия, возникающие между сторонами по настоящему Договору движимого имущества и реквизита или в связи с ним, разрешаются путем переговоров между сторонами. 
5.2. В случае невозможности разрешения разногласий путем переговоров они подлежат рассмотрению в арбитражном суде в установленном законодательством порядке. 

                                 7. ПОРЯДОК ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ И ДОПОЛНЕНИЯ ДОГОВОРА 

7.1. Любые изменения и дополнения к настоящему Договору проката движимого имущества и реквизита имеют силу только в том случае, если они оформлены в письменном виде и подписаны обеими сторонами. 
7.2. По требованию Арендодателя Договор проката движимого имущества и реквизита может быть, досрочно расторгнут в случаях, когда Арендатор: пользуется имуществом с существенным нарушением условий договора или назначения имущества либо с неоднократными нарушениями; существенно ухудшает имущество. 
Арендодатель вправе требовать досрочного расторжения Договора только после направления Арендатору письменного предупреждения о необходимости исполнения им обязательства.

                                          8. ПРОЧИЕ УСЛОВИЯ 

8.1. Настоящий Договор проката движимого имущества и реквизита составлен в двух экземплярах, имеющих одинаковую юридическую силу, по одному экземпляру для каждой из сторон. 
8.2. К договору прилагаются: 
__________________________________________________ ___________________ 
__________________________________________________ ___________________ 
__________________________________________________ ___________________ 

8. АДРЕСА И БАНКОВСКИЕ РЕКВИЗИТЫ СТОРОН: 

Арендодатель:

_______________________________________________________________________
                               (подпись)                                   (Ф.И.О.)                                                        


М.П.

Арендатор: 
________________________________________________________________________ 
                            (подпись)                                        (Ф.И.О.)

----------


## Лена Саженюк

А это для библиотек
ПРОЕКТ
АДМИНИСТРАТИВНЫЙ РЕГЛАМЕНТ
Муниципального учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» по исполнению муниципальной услуги «Предоставление доступа к справочно-поисковому аппарату библиотек, базам данных»

I Общие положения  
.Административный регламент предоставления муниципальным учреждением «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» муниципальной услуги «Предоставление доступа к справочно-поисковому аппарату библиотек, базам данных» (далее – Регламент) разработан в целях качества предоставления и доступности муниципальной услуги, создания комфортных условий для получения муниципальной услуги (далее – муниципальная услуга).
Регламент определяет порядок, сроки и последовательность действий (административных процедур) муниципального учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр»  по предоставлению муниципальной услуги.
1.1. Наименование муниципальной услуги
Муниципальная услуга «Предоставления доступа к справочно-поисковому аппарату библиотек, базам данных» (далее муниципальная услуга).
1.2. Наименование муниципального учреждения, непосредственно
 предоставляющего муниципальную услугу
Предоставление муниципальной услуги осуществляется                                    муниципальным учреждением «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр» села Малиново (далее «МИДЦ»), учредителем  которого является Администрация Малиновского сельского поселения.
Исполнителем муниципальной услуги являются структурные подразделения муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»: библиотека села Малиново,  библиотека села Зимники, библиотека села Любитовка, библиотека села Ариадное.
 1.3. Перечень нормативных правовых актов, непосредственно   
      регулирующих исполнение муниципальной услуги                           
Предоставление муниципальной услуги осуществляется в соответствии с: 
Конституцией Российской Федерации от 12.12. 1993 года;
	Гражданским кодексом Российской Федерации, частью 4 от 18.12. 2006г;
	Федеральным законом от 09.10.1992г. N 3612-1 «Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре»;
	Федеральным Законом от 27.07.2006г. № 149-ФЗ «Об информации, информационных технологиях и о защите информации»;
	Федеральным Законом от 29 декабря 1994г. № 78-ФЗ «О библиотечном
деле»;
	Федеральным Законом от 02.05.2006г. №59-ФЗ «О порядке рассмотрения обращений граждан Российской Федерации»; 
	Законом приморского края от 21.11.1996г. №65-КЗ «О библиотеках и библиотечном деле в приморском крае»; 
	Федеральным законом от 06.10. 2003г. N 131 – ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации»; 
	Уставом  муниципального учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр», утвержденный постановлением администрации Малиновского сельского поселения от 22 июня 2009 года № 44 «Об утверждении Устава муниципального учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр».
	Правилами  пользования книжным фондом муниципального учреждения «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр».
1.4. Результат предоставления муниципальной услуги
Конечным результатом предоставления муниципальной услуги являются:
предоставления доступа к документу, вне зависимости от его формы хранения и содержания; выдача документа по требованию, либо мотивированный отказ в выдаче документа по требованию. 
II Требования к порядку предоставления муниципальной услуги
2.1.Описание заявителей при предоставлении муниципальной услуги
Получателями муниципальной услуги (далее – Пользователи, Заявители) 
являются граждане независимо от пола, возраста, национальности, образования,
 социального положения, политических убеждений, отношения к религии.
2.2. Порядок информирования о муниципальной услуге
Получение информации по вопросам предоставления муниципальной услуги осуществляется посредством размещения на информационных стендах поселения, по телефону 8 (42356) 46164,  в электронной форме на сайте Администрации Дальнереченского муниципального района, в библиотеках – структурных подразделениях муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ». 
Информация о месте нахождения, почтовый адрес, телефон, график  работы
муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»  села Малиново (Приложение 1); 
Информация о месте нахождения, почтовый адрес, телефон, график  работы структурных подразделений  библиотек села Малиново, села Зимники, села Любитовка, села  Ариадное (Приложение 2).  
2.3.Требования к местам предоставления муниципальной услуги
Помещение для приема Заявителей оборудованы информационными 
табличками (вывесками) с указанием:
	Фамилии, имени, отчества и должности лица, осуществляющего предоставление муниципальной услуги;
	Часов приема и времени перерыва на обед.
В помещениях обеспечена:
	Возможность и удобство оформления документов, необходимых для предоставления муниципальной услуги в библиотеках – структурных подразделениях муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»;
	Доступ к основным нормативным правовым актам, регламентирующим полномочия и сферу компетенции библиотек;
	Доступ и к нормативным правовым актам, регулирующим предоставление муниципальной услуги.
Места для ожидания оборудованы столами, стульями для возможности оформления документа, информационными стендами.
2.4.  Условия и срок предоставления муниципальной услуги
2.4.1. Срок предоставления муниципальной услуги определяется в зависимости от используемого вида информирования в соответствии с условиями настоящего Регламента:
-	по телефону;
-	на информационных стендах муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»;
-	посредством личного обращения;
-	по письменным запросам (обращениям).                                                                  
2.4.2. При ответе на телефонные звонки должностное лицо муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», осуществляет прием и консультирование, сняв трубку, должен представиться, назвав:
-	наименование учреждения;
-	должность;
-	фамилию, имя, отчество.
2.4.3. При ответах на телефонные звонки работники муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ» подробно и в вежливой (корректной) форме информируют обратившихся по интересующим их вопросам.
2.4.4. Во время разговора необходимо произносить слова четко, не допускать параллельных разговоров с окружающими людьми и не прерывать разговор по причине поступления звонка на другой телефонный аппарат.
Если специалист принявший звонок, не имеет возможности ответить на поставленный вопрос, он должен  сообщить Заявителю телефонный номер, по которому можно получить необходимую информацию.
В случае  если для подготовки ответа требуется продолжительное время, специалист принявший звонок, может предложить Заявителю обратиться за необходимой информацией в письменном виде, либо назначить удобное время Заявителю время для устного информирования.  
Время разговора не должно превышать 10 минут.
2.4.5. Основными требованиями при консультировании являются:
	компетентность;
	достоверность информации;
	четкость и лаконичность в изложении;
	полнота изложения.
2.4.6.  При устном обращении граждан должностное лицо муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», осуществляет прием и консультирование, в пределах своей компетенции дает ответ самостоятельно. Консультирование получателя услуги по интересующим вопросам во время личного приема не может превышать 10 минут.
2.4.7. Должностное лицо муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», осуществляющий прием и консультирование, обязан относиться к обратившимся лицам корректно и внимательно, не унижая их чести и достоинства.
2.4.8. Письменные разъяснения даются в установленном порядке при наличии письменного обращения Заявителя. Должностные лица готовят разъяснения в пределах установленной им, действующими нормативно правовыми актами компетенции, не позднее 30 дней. 
2.4.9. Консультации по вопросам предоставления муниципальной услуги осуществляется должностным лицом муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ».
2.4.10.  На информационных стендах, расположенных в  муниципальном учреждении «МИДЦ» и библиотеках – структурных подразделениях, информация предоставляется в соответствии с их режимом работы.
2.4.11. Срок предоставления муниципальной услуги, включая проведение всех необходимых административных процедур, не должен превышать 60 минут с момента получения специалистом, ответственным за предоставление муниципальной услуги, соответствующего обращения от Пользователя, оформленного в соответствии с требованиями настоящего Регламента.
2.4.12. В случае возникновения чрезвычайных и непредвиденных обстоятельств непреодолимой силы срок предоставления муниципальной  услуги составляет 5 рабочих дней с момента прекращения действия данных обстоятельств.
Об увеличении срока предоставления муниципальной  услуги Пользователь информируется в течение 3 рабочих дней с момента наступления обстоятельств непреодолимой силы.
2.4.13.	Ожидание Заявителя в очереди при подаче запроса не должно превышать 30 минут.
2.4.14.	При  нахождении Заявителей непосредственно в библиотеках – структурных подразделениях, регистрация одного читателя осуществляется в срок до 10 минут, перерегистрация – в течение 5 минут.
2.5.	Перечень документов, необходимых в соответствии с законодательными 
или иными нормативными правовыми актами для предоставления муниципальной услуги.
Перечень необходимых документов для предоставления муниципальной услуги (непосредственно в книжном фонде муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»):
2.5.1. Читательский  билет (постоянный или разовый) – документ, заполняемый специалистом, дающий право пользования книжным фондом с момента его оформления и до перерегистрации, оформляется на основании письменного договора с читателем.  Формой договора является регистрационная карточка, заполняемая читателем. Личной подписью читатель удостоверяет сведения о себе.
2.5.2. Для заполнения регистрационной карточки и оформления читательского билета получатель муниципальной услуги предъявляет документ, удостоверяющий личность (паспорт или иной официальный документ, содержащий фотографию, сведения о фамилии, имени, отчестве, месте регистрации, а несовершеннолетние в возрасте до 14 – на основании паспорта (поручительства) их родителей или иных законных представителей.

2.6. Перечень оснований для отказа в приеме документов, необходимых для предоставления муниципальной услуги
Основанием для отказа в приеме документов, необходимых для предоставления муниципальной услуги, являются:
2.6.1. Отсутствие в оформляемых документах и бланках фамилии, имени и отчества читателя, почтового адреса.
2.6.2. Невозможность прочтения оформляемых документов и бланков, о чем сообщается читателю, если его фамилия и почтовый адрес не поддаются прочтению.
2.6.3.  Отказ от заполнения форм учета требуемых в соответствии с ГОСТом 7.20-2000.
2.7. Перечень оснований для отказа в предоставлении муниципальной услуги
Основанием для отказа в предоставлении муниципальной услуги, является:
	Предоставлен неполный комплект требуемых настоящим Регламентом документов;
	Пользователь не принял Правил пользования книжным фондом муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ» в целом;
	Запрашиваемый Заявителем вид информации не предусмотрен настоящим Регламентом;
	Документ отсутствует в фонде в момент обращения Пользователя;
	Причинение ущерба библиотекам – структурным подразделениям муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»;
	Обращение содержит нецензурные или оскорбительные выражения;
	Нарушение Правил заполнения бланков документов, указанных в настоящем Регламенте.
Отказ в предоставлении муниципальной услуги по этим основаниям Пользователь может обжаловать в вышестоящий орган социальной защиты населения и (или) в суд. 
2.8. Требования о платной (бесплатной) основе
За предоставление муниципальной услуги, а также информирование и консультирование по предоставлению муниципальной услуги плата не взимается. Пользователи могут получить дополнительные услуги, в том числе платные, перечень которых предусмотрен Уставом муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ»	и Положением о платных услугах муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ».
III Административные процедур
3.1. Последовательность действий при предоставлении муниципальной услуги
Административные процедуры по предоставлению муниципальной услуги в муниципальном учреждении «МИДЦ» включают в себя:
3.1.1. Регистрацию (перерегистрацию) Получателя муниципальной услуги, выдачу постоянного или временного читательского билета.
Основанием для начала исполнения административной процедуры регистрации (перерегистрации) Получателя муниципальной услуги является личное обращение Получателя муниципальной услуги в библиотеки – структурные подразделения муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ». Регистрация или (перерегистрация) Получателя муниципальной услуги осуществляется по предъявлению паспорта.  Для лиц в возрасте до 14 лет – на основании паспорта (поручительства) их родителей или иных законных представителей. Специалист знакомит Пользователя с Правилами пользования книжным фондом муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», после чего Пользователь подтверждает свое согласие с Правилами личной подписью на лицевой стороне читательского формуляра. В случае несогласия Пользователя с Правилами специалист отказывает ему в регистрации в устной форме.
При регистрации заполняется карточка и читательский формуляр. Результатом административного действия является оформление в установленном порядке документов на право получения муниципальной услуги в стенах библиотек – структурных подразделений муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ». Регистрация осуществляется в срок до 20 минут. Перерегистрация осуществляется один раз в год. Перерегистрация осуществляется в течение 5 минут.
3.1.2. Консультирование Получателя муниципальной услуги по получению доступа к справочно – поисковому аппарату и базе данных, по самостоятельному поиску документов Получателями, ответственные за предоставление муниципальной услуги, в вежливой и корректной форме консультируют Получателя по доступу справочно – поисковому аппарату и базе данных муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», методике самостоятельного поиска информации. Максимальное время консультирования специалистами Получателей муниципальной услуги – 5 минут.
3.1.3. Муниципальная услуга считается предоставленной, если Получателю муниципальной услуги предоставлена запрашиваемая информация или дан мотивированный отказ о невозможности ее выполнения по причинам перечисленным в пункте 2.7. Административного регламента.
3.1.4.  Результатом является получение доступа к справочно – поисковому аппарату и базам данных в муниципальном учреждении «МИДЦ». (Приложение 3 блок – схема)    
IV Порядок и формы контроля за исполнением муниципальной услуги
Текущий контроль за соблюдением и исполнением специалистами, ответственными за организацию работы по предоставлению муниципальной услуги, положений настоящего Регламента и иных нормативных правовых актов, устанавливающих требования по предоставлению муниципальной услуги, осуществляется директором муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ».
Директор учреждения организует работу по предоставлению услуги, определяет должностные обязанности сотрудников, осуществляет контроль за их исполнением, принимают меры к совершенствованию форм и методов служебной деятельности, обучению подчиненных, несет персональную ответственность за соблюдение законности.               
  Персональная ответственность специалистов ответственных за организацию работы по предоставлению муниципальной услуги закрепляется в должностных инструкциях в соответствии с требованиями действующего законодательства.
Проверки полноты и качества предоставления муниципальной услуги могут быть плановыми (осуществляться на основании годовых планов работы) и внеплановыми. При проверки могут рассматриваться все вопросы, связанные с предоставлением муниципальной услуги (комплексные проверки), или отдельные аспекты (тематические проверки). Проверка также может проводиться по конкретному заявлению читателя.
По результатам проведенных проверок, в случае выявлений нарушений прав потребителей при предоставлении муниципальной услуги, осуществляется привлечение виновных лиц к ответственности в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации.

V. Порядок обжалования действий (бездействия) должностного лица, а также принимаемого им решения при исполнении муниципальной услуги
Заявители (читатели) вправе обжаловать действия (бездействия) специалистов муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», ответственных за организацию работы по предоставлению муниципальной услуги, а также решения, принятые в ходе предоставления муниципальной услуги, в досудебном порядке.
 Заявители (читатели) имеют право обратиться с жалобой  лично или направить письменное обращение (жалобу, претензию), в соответствии с уровнем подчиненности должностного лица, действия (бездействие) которого обжалуется – к директору МУ «МИДЦ», в Администрацию Малиновского сельского поселения.                                                                                                
Обращение (жалоба, претензия) подается в письменной форме и должно содержать:        
	при   подаче обращения физическим лицом: фамилию, имя, отчество физического лица, его место жительства или пребывания, содержательную характеристику обжалуемого действия (бездействия), решение, действие (бездействие) которого обжалуется, дату подачи;   
	при подаче обращения юридическим лицом: его наименование, адрес,      
      содержательную характеристику обжалуемого действия (бездействия), 
      решение, действие (бездействие) которого обжалуется дату подачи.     
	к обращению могут быть приложены копии документов, подтверждающую в   
    обращении информацию.  Обращение подписывается  подавшим его 
    физическим лицом или руководителем (заместителем) юридического лица.       
Заявление должно быть зарегистрировано в течении 3-х дней со дня поступления в муниципальное учреждение «МИДЦ».
По результатам рассмотрения обращения принимается решение об удовлетворении либо об отказе в удовлетворении требований автора обращения.                                                                                                            
Письменный ответ направляется заявителю не позднее 30 дней со дня регистрации письменного обращения.
          В  случае если необходимо провести проверку, срок рассмотрения обращения может быть продлен, но не более чем на 30 дней.   О продлении срока рассмотрения обращения автор обращения уведомляется письменно с указанием причин продления.
   Обращение не рассматривается в случае:                                                                          
	отсутствия в обращении  фамилии заявителя, направляющего  
    обращение, и почтового адреса, по которому должен быть направлен 
    ответ;                                   
	отсутствия в обращении сведений об обжалуемом действии,  
    бездействии, решении (в чем выразилось, кем принято);
	если ответ по существу поставленного в обращении вопроса не может  
  быть дан без разглашения сведений, составляющих государственную 
  или иную охраняемую законодательством тайну;  
	если в нем содержатся нецензурные, либо оскорбительные выражения, 
    угрозы жизни, здоровью и имуществу должностного лица, а также 
    членов его семьи; 
	если текст письменного обращения не поддается прочтению.  
 Обращение, поступившее в муниципальное учреждение «МИДЦ», в соответствии  с его компетенцией подлежит обязательному рассмотрению. Срок рассмотрения обращения не должен превышать 15 дней с момента регистрации такого обращения.
В случае подтверждения в ходе проведения проверок фактов, изложенных в жалобе на действия (бездействия) и решения должностных лиц, ответственных за выполнение административных действий, принимаемые (осуществляемые) в ходе предоставления муниципальной услуги, виновное лицо привлекается к ответственности в соответствии действующим законодательством.
Заявители (пользователи) вправе обжаловать действия (бездействия) должностных лиц  муниципального учреждения «МИДЦ», ответственных за организацию работы по предоставлению муниципальной в судебном порядке в соответствии с действующим законодательством..

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Лена Саженюк*, 
Лена, а каие еще у вас есть регламенты?

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Сейчас начну разрабатывать предоставление залов, фойе в аренду для прповедения мероприятий, а потом прокат спортивного инвентаря.

----------


## lenusik

Добрый всем вечер!

Бумажками просто засыпали, работать уже некогда(((
Вот очередную каку подбросили - "Программа сбережения электроэнергии в ДК".Наш электрик сказал(ненормативную лексику опускаю):"Лампочки я вам вкрутить могу, а бумажки свои засуньте в..."
У кого-нибудь хоть какая-нибудь инфа есть?

----------


## Рамоновна

> "Программа сбережения электроэнергии в ДК".


???
Срежьте вдвое количество кружков и мероприятий, проводите ВСЕ на улице в дневное время, вот и будет *ИМ* экономия... 
Просто  :Jopa: !!!

----------


## Натник

> Срежьте вдвое количество кружков и мероприятий, проводите ВСЕ на улице в дневное время


...или не пейте чай на работе, не пользуйтесь обогревателями, не гладьте костюмы и т.д., нам не приходилось такую программу писать, а вот наша школа писала, правда я не знаю, что именно...а, одно вспомнила - переход на энергосберегающие лампочки, которые стоят в 10 раз дороже обычных, утилизация этих лапм опасна для здоровья и в нашей стране еще "не придумали" как их уничтожать, зато "придумали" как заставить всех перейти на эти источники света - заставить всех написать такие энергосберегающие  программы, а потом воплощать их в жизнь!!!Вот дурдом! :Yes4:

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте!У меня вопрос:что пишете когда берёте выходной за праздничные дни?Приказ?Какой?На двери что-то вывешиваете?(у меня сельский ДК).И брал ли кто эти выходные к отпуску?Чем вы доказывали что эти дни не отгуляли?Раскажите пожалуйста о вашем опыте.. :Tender: Спасибо зарание за ответ.

----------


## лариса львовна

Еще один вопрос:писал ли кто нибудь приказ о выговоре?Уменя техничка не выполняет свои обязанности(то на работу не прийдёт то к празднику даже полы отказывается протереть )Говорила с ней по хорошему ..не понимает..Ездила в районный ДК сказали пиши выговор.А как писать?Просто так не уволишь...всё надо по закону.Подскажите пожалуйста...может где про это почитать можно?Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Лариса посмотри тут: http://blanker.ru/doc/prikaz-vziskanie
http://www.docstandard.com/obrazcy/t...zec-xowq7u.htm

----------


## Натник

> писал ли кто нибудь приказ о выговоре?Уменя техничка не выполняет свои обязанности(то на работу не прийдёт то к празднику даже полы отказывается протереть )Говорила с ней по хорошему ..не понимает..


и у меня такая проблема...и не знаю как ее наказать, интуитивно понимаю, а вот опыта не хватает...  :No2: подскажите, кто с выговорами и прочими наказаниями сталкивался, пож-ста... :Tender:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Приказ о дисциплинарном взыскании*

Дисциплинарное взыскание - это ответственность за совершение дисциплинарного поступка.

Дисциплинарным проступком является виновное, противоправное неисполнение или ненадлежащее исполнение работником возложенных на него трудовых обязанностей (нарушение правил внутреннего трудового распорядка, должностных инструкций, положений, приказов руководителя, технических правил и т.п.).

Неисполнение или ненадлежащее выполнение обязанностей по причинам, не зависящим от работника не может считаться виновным. (например, при отсутствии необходимых материалов, нетрудоспособности).

Статья 192 Трудового Кодекса РФ дает исчерпывающий перечень дисциплинарных взысканий:

    * замечание;
    * выговор;
    * увольнение по соответствующим основаниям. 

Для отдельных категорий работников могут быть предусмотрены также и другие дисциплинарные взыскания, которые оговариваются отдельными нормативными актами.

В соответствии со статьей 193 Трудового Кодекса РФ до применения дисциплинарного взыскания работодатель должен затребовать от работника письменное объяснение. К объяснительной записке работника обычно прикладывается докладная записка руководителя структурного подразделения. Указанные документы, вместе с актом, служат основанием для принятия решения о дисциплинарном взыскании.

Если по истечении двух рабочих дней объяснение работником не предоставлено, то также составляется соответствующий акт. Непредставление работником объяснения не является препятствием для применения дисциплинарного взыскания.

При наложении дисциплинарного взыскания должны учитываться тяжесть совершенного проступка и обстоятельства, при которых он был совершен.

За каждый дисциплинарный проступок может быть применено только одно дисциплинарное взыскание.

Кроме этого при наложении дисциплинарного взыскания необходимо учитывать, что сроки его применения законодательно ограничены.

Дисциплинарное взыскание применяется не позднее одного месяца со дня обнаружения проступка, не считая времени болезни работника, пребывания его в отпуске.

Дисциплинарное взыскание не может быть применено позднее шести месяцев со дня совершения проступка, а по результатам ревизии, проверки финансово-хозяйственной деятельности или аудиторской проверки - позднее двух лет со дня его совершения. В указанные сроки не включается время производства по уголовному делу.

Наложение дисциплинарного взыскания оформляется приказом (распоряжением) работодателя.

Данный приказ должен содержать следующие реквизиты:

    * факт (вид) нарушения трудовой дисциплины,
    * время его совершения или обнаружения,
    * документы, послужившие основой для издания приказа,
    * вид взыскания.

Проект приказа визируется непосредственным руководителем работника, совершившего дисциплинарный проступок, руководителем структурного подразделения, руководителем кадровой службы.

Обычно приказ о наложении дисциплинарного взыскания издается в одном экземпляре.

На практике целесообразно снимать несколько копий с подписанного приказа после ознакомления с ним работника: первый экземпляр - оригинал - подшивается в наряд (приказы по личному составу), второй экземпляр - в личное дело, третий - для работника.

Приказ работодателя о применении дисциплинарного взыскания объявляется работнику под роспись в течение трех рабочих дней со дня его издания, не считая времени отсутствия работника на работе. Если работник отказывается ознакомиться с указанным приказом под роспись, то составляется соответствующий акт.

В соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 16 апреля 2003 г. N 225 «О трудовых книжках» (в ред. Постановления Правительства РФ от 06.02.2004 N 51) сведения о взысканиях в трудовую книжку не вносятся, за исключением случаев, когда дисциплинарным взысканием является увольнение.

Дисциплинарное взыскание может быть обжаловано работником в государственную инспекцию труда и (или) органы по рассмотрению индивидуальных трудовых споров.

Отдельного рассмотрения заслуживает вопрос о снятии дисциплинарного взыскания.

В соответствии со статьей 194 Трудового Кодекса РФ если в течение года со дня применения дисциплинарного взыскания работник не будет подвергнут новому дисциплинарному взысканию, то он считается не имеющим дисциплинарного взыскания. Т.е. по истечении года взыскание снимается автоматически без издания какого-либо специального приказа.

При этом если на работника, уже имеющего взыскание, налагается новое взыскание до снятия первого, учитываются оба взыскания.

Работодатель до истечения года со дня применения дисциплинарного взыскания имеет право снять его с работника по собственной инициативе, просьбе самого работника, ходатайству его непосредственного руководителя или представительного органа работников. Ходатайство оформляется в письменной форме на имя руководителя организации.

Теоретически взыскание может быть снято в любой момент в течении года со для его наложения, но на практике целесообразно снимать взыскание не раньше полугода.

О досрочном снятии дисциплинарного взыскания издается приказ за подписью руководителя организации.

Приказ о досрочном снятии дисциплинарного взыскания должен содержать следующие реквизиты:

    * причина снятия дисциплинарного взыскания,
    * номер и дата приказа о наложении взыскания
    * основания снятия взыскания

Работник, с которого досрочно снято дисциплинарное взыскание, считается не подвергавшимся взысканию.

Обычно приказ о снятии дисциплинарного взыскания издается в одном экземпляре. На практике также целесообразно снимать несколько копий с подписанного приказа после ознакомления с ним работника: первый экземпляр - оригинал - подшивается в наряд (приказы по личному составу), второй экземпляр - в личное дело, третий - для работника.

Приказ работодателя о снятии дисциплинарного взыскания объявляется работнику под роспись.

----------


## лариса львовна

Ой девочки!Спасибо огромное . :flower:  :flower: Вы мне очень помогли!А как насчёт поста 279 не подскажете?И ещё вопрос что входит в пакет необходимых документов для ДК?Помогите пожалуйста в этом разобраться :Tender: .Может у кого -то есть этот список?     Как не быть...ведь вы такие все умницы!Правильно!На ваших местах надо быть юридически подкованной!Хотелось бы и мне набраться у вас опыта :Blush2: За 1 месяц я здорово просветилась благодаря многим из вас.Спасибо тем кто создал этот форум и конечно же вам .... :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*лариса львовна*, 
Лариса, я писала в первый год, после перехода на НСОТ вот такой приказ. 

О работе в праздничные
дни 1,2,3,4,5,7 января 2008 г.


              В связи с обеспечением Новогодних праздничных мероприятий 
в Муниципальном учреждении культуры «Сельский дом  культуры Юловского сельского поселения» 1,2,3,4,5,7  января 2008 год и охраны имущества в СДК, а так же с целью противопрожарной безопасности 

ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ:

1.Установить круглосуточное дежурство по СДК по следующему графику:

СДК п.Юловский

01.01.2008           Молодежный вечер
Мацегора А.А. с 19.00 до-23.00 ч
Мацегора А.В. с 19.00 до-23.00 ч       
Смирнов Н.В.  с 10.00 до 12.00

02.01.2008        Вечер отдыха «Кому за 30»
Мацегора А.А. с 20.00 до 23.00 ч
Мацегора А.В. с 20.00 до 23.00 ч
Смирнов Н.В.  с 10.00 до 12.00

03.01.2008    Игровая программа для детей
Мацегора А.А. с 11.00 до 13.00          
Мацегора А.В. с 11.00 до 13.00          
Смирнов Н.В.   с 10.00 до 12.00


04.01.2008   Веселая  Детскотека для подростков
Мацегора А.А.  с 14.00 до 17.00          
Мацегора А.В   с 14.00 до 17.00          
Смирнов Н.В.     с 10.00 до 12.00

5.01.2008               Дискотека у Деда Мороза и Снегурочки
Мацегора А.А. с 17.00  до 20.00         
Мацегора А.В. с 17.00  до 20.00
Смирнов Н.В.  с 10.00 до 12.00

7.01.2008      .      Рождественская дискотека
Мацегора А.А. с 20.00 до 23.00
Мацегора А.В. с 20.00 до 23.00
Смирнов Н.В.  с 10.00 до 12.00

СДК п.Супрун

1.01.2008      Новогодняя дискотека
Засыпка Е.В. с 20.00 до 23.00       
Коденко Л.Н. с 20.00 до 23.00       
Коденко Е.В.  с 10.00 до 12.00

2.01.2008     Молодежный вечер отдыха
Засыпка Е.В.  с 20.00 до 23.00        
Коденко Л.Н.  с 20.00 до 23.00        
Коденко Е.В.  с 10.00 до 12.00

3.01.2008     Детскотека
Засыпка Е.В.   с 15.00 до 17.00            
Коденко Л.Н.  с 15.00 до 17.00            
Коденко Е.В.  с 10.00 до 12.00 

4.01.2008     Игровая программа для детей « На неведомых  дорожках»
Засыпка Е.В.  с 10.00 до 12.00         
Коденко Л.Н. с 10.00 до 12.00         
Коденко Е.В.  с 10.00 до 12.00

5.01.2008   Молодежный вечер
Засыпка Е.В   с 20.00 до 23.00           
Коденко Л.Н. с 20.00 до 23.00           
Коденко Е.В.  с 10.00 до 12.00


7.01.2008    Представление для детей «Путешествие в лесу»
Засыпка Е.В. с 10.00 до 12.00
Коденко Л.Н. с 10.00 до 12.00         
Коденко Е.В. с 10.00 до 12.00

СДК п.Белозерный

1.01.2008    Молодежный вечер отдыха 
Мартынов С.Н.   с 20.00 до 23.00           
Салманова В.В.   с 20.00 до 04.00
Черепнов В.В.      с 04 до 08.00   


2.01.2008       
Тиссен О.П.       с 9.00 до 11.00
Шараффутдинова Л.С.    с 10.00 до 12.00
Салманова В.В.   с 4.00 до 8.00
Черепнов В.В.     с 20.00 до 04.00

3.01. 2008          Вечер отдыха « Веселье новогоднее»
Тиссен О.П.         с 9.00 до 11.00
Шараффутдинова Т.П.    с 10.00 до 12.00
Ерескина Л.С.       с 12.00 до 14.00
Мартынов С.Н      с 20.00 до 23.00
Черепнов В.В.       с 04.00 до 08.00
Салманова В.В      с 20.00 до 04.00

4.01.2008 
Салманова В.В      с 04.00 до 08.00
Черепнов В.В         с 20.00 до 04.00

5.01.2008
Черепнов В.В         с 04.00 до 08.00
Салманова В.В.      с 20.00 до 04.00
Ерескина Л.С.         с 12.00 до 14.00
Праздник для детей  «Святое Рождество»
Мартынов С.Н.    с 10.00 до 12.00

7.01.2008              Молодежный вечер
Тиссен О.П.         с 9.00 до 11.00
Шараффутдинова Т.П.   с 10.00 до 12.00
Мартынов С.Н.    с 20.00 до 23.00
Черепнов В.В.     с 04.00 до 08.00
Салманова В.В    с 20.00 до 04.00


Так от нас требовала бухгалтерия. В результате, все что-то не так и не правильно в приказе было. С тех пор - мы с приказами не заморачиваемся. Ставим выходные дни себе, а по необходимости отгуливаем в течении года. Может это и не правильно, но нам так удобнее

----------


## лариса львовна

Алла и Александр!Спасибо за ответ.Я не пишу приказы об отгулах...а это не правильно...сейчас новое начальство...и в РДК и в сельсовете...приезжают с проверками...благо я сейчас в дикретном отпуске...но просят выйти раньше...вот и думаю привести в порядок все документы...и что самое смешное директор который меня заменяет умудрился всё куда -то деть?!Ещё при том что на работу не ходит!Приду как на поле битвы после сражения...ужас!Все мне только и жалуются.А с детишками вообще никто не занимается.Все ждут меня.Спасибо ещё раз за помощь!

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Здравствуйте Елена. Я работаю, в РДК и у нас существуют отделы: методический, культурно – досуговый, развития народного творчества. А что из себя представляет  "Информационно - досуговый центр"?

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Лариса по поводу работы в праздничные дни. Директор пишет приказ  в двух экземплярах о том, что вы работаете в праздники с последующими отгулами в удобные  для вас дни. Один приказ Вы оставляете себе. И когда вам нужен отгул вы пишите заявление, что вы  просите отгул за ранние отработанный день (указываете) и прилагаете приказ директора, свой экземпляр. Потом звоните в методический кабинет РДК и ставите в известность ,что уходите в отгулы. А на дверь просто пишите, выходной.  Если некому вас заменить. У нас это делается так.
Согласно ч. 3 ст. 153 ТК РФ по желанию работника, работавшего в выходной или нерабочий праздничный день, ему может быть предоставлен другой день отдыха. В этом случае работа в выходной или нерабочий праздничный день оплачивается в одинарном размере, а день отдыха оплате не подлежит.

----------


## лариса львовна

Ludmila Mikus!Cпасибо за ответ!Я так и делала.Только приказ не писала...вот просветили спасибо.

----------


## Натник

Коллеги, посоветуйте что-нибудь из современных песен мальчишкам 15-17 лет... не очень сложные, умеренного темпа...мне ничего в голову не приходит...спасибо! :Blush2:

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Привет всем. Вот еще один регламент.
АДМИНИСТРАТИВНЫЙ РЕГЛАМЕНТ
предоставления муниципальной услуги 
«Организация деятельности клубных формирований, любительских объединений, кружков по различным направлениям».
I. Общие положения
Административный регламент предоставления муниципальным учреждением «Малиновский информационно – досуговый центр»» (далее – МУ «МИДЦ)  муниципальной услуги «Организация деятельности клубных формирований, любительских объединений, кружков по различным направлениям» (далее - Регламент) разработан в целях обеспечения досуга населения, создания условий для развития народного творчества и самодеятельного искусства, удовлетворение общественных потребностей в сохранении и развитии народной традиционной культуры (далее - муниципальная услуга)
Регламент определяет сроки и последовательность действий (административных процедур) МУ «МИДЦ» по предоставлению муниципальной услуги.
Получателями муниципальной услуги (далее - Пользователи, Заявители) являются граждане независимо от пола, возраста, национальности, образования, социального положения, политических убеждений, отношения к религии.
II. Стандарт предоставления муниципальной услуги
2.1. Наименование муниципальной услуги 
Муниципальная услуга «Организация деятельности клубных формирований, любительских объединений, кружков по различным направлениям»
2.2 Наименование органа, предоставляющего муниципальную услугу 
Предоставление   муниципальной   услуги   осуществляется   МУ «МИДЦ» 
Почтовый адрес: 692116, Приморский край, Дальнереченский район, с.Малиново, улица Школьная, 30;
График работы:
Понедельник - пятница  с 10.00 до 19.00, обед с 13.00 до 14.00; Воскресенье - выходной. Телефон для справок: (42356) 46-1-64
2.3 Результат предоставления муниципальной услуги 
Конечным результатом предоставления муниципальной услуги «Организация деятельности клубных формирований, любительских объединений, кружков по различным направлениям» является обеспечение прав граждан на участие в культурной жизни поселения и свободу творческого самовыражения.
 2.4 Срок предоставления муниципальной услуги. 
Срок предоставления муниципальной услуги определяется в соответствии с расписанием занятий клубного формирования на  момент получения специалистом, ответственным  за предоставление муниципальной услуги, соответствующего обращения от пользователя.
Расписание  занятий в клубных формированиях устанавливается в соответствии с программой каждого клубного формирования.
2.5 Правовые основания для предоставления муниципальной услуги
Предоставление муниципальной услуги осуществляется в соответствии с:
- Конституцией Российской Федерации;
- Гражданским кодексом Российской Федерации, частью 4 от 18.12.2006г.
- Федеральным законом от 06.10.2003 № 131-ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации» (с изменениями);
- Законом    Российской    Федерации   от   09.10.1992 № 3612-I «Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре» (с изменениями);
Федеральным законом от 02.05.2006г. № 59-ФЗ «О порядке рассмотрения обращений граждан Российской Федерации»;
Законом Приморского края «Об организации и поддержке учреждений культуры и искусства в Приморском крае» от 29 декабря 2004 года N 203-КЗ;
- уставом Малиновского сельского поселения (с изменениями);
- Уставом МУ «МИДЦ», (с изменениями);
настоящим регламентом.
2.6. Перечень документов, необходимых в соответствии с законодательными или иными нормативными правовыми актами для предоставления муниципальной услуги
Для получения муниципальной услуги необходимо подать заявление, пройти собеседование с руководителем того клубного формирования, которое пользователь желает посещать. В случае успешного прохождения собеседования, заявителю необходимо ознако¬миться с режимом работы данного клубного формирования и в соответствии с расписа¬нием занятий регулярно их посещать.
2.7. Перечень оснований для отказа в приеме документов, необходимых для предоставления муниципальной услуги
Основаниями    для    отказа   в    приеме    документов,    необходимых    для предоставления муниципальной услуги, являются:
- отсутствие в оформляемых документах фамилии, имени и отчества (при наличии) заявителя, почтового адреса.
- невозможность прочтения оформляемых документов, о чем сообщается заявителю, если его фамилия и почтовый адрес не поддаются прочтению.
2.8. Перечень оснований для отказа в предоставлении муниципальной услуги
В предоставлении муниципальной услуги может быть отказано, если:
- пользователь находится в состоянии алкогольного, наркотического или токсического опьянения;
- пользователь нарушает нормы общественного поведения;
- нарушены санитарные нормы одежды (одежда не должна иметь вы¬раженные следы грязи, которые могут привести к порче (загрязнению) имущества клуб¬ного формирования и одежды других посетителей;
- пользователь не прошел собеседование с руководителем клубного формирования ввиду отсутствия способностей и качеств, необходимых для участия в клубном формировании (по усмотрению руководителя);
2.9. Размер платы, взимаемый с заявителя при предоставлении
муниципальной услуги, способы ее взимания в случаях, предусмотренных федеральными законами, принимаемыми в соответствии с ними нормативными актами российской Федерации, нормативными правовыми актами Приморского края, муниципальными правовыми актами.
За предоставление муниципальной услуги, а также информирование и консультирование по предоставлению муниципальной услуги плата не взимается.
2.10. Максимальный срок ожидания в очереди при подаче запроса о предоставлении муниципальной услуги и при получении результата предоставления муниципальной услуги 
При  нахождении  заявителя  в  МУ  «МИДЦ»  максимальный срок ожидания в очереди при подаче запроса не должен превышать 30 мин.
2.11 Срок регистрации запроса заявителя о предоставлении муниципальной услуги
При нахождении заявителей непосредственно в МУ «ДМИДЦ», регистрация осуществляется в срок до 10 минут.
2.12 Требования к помещениям, в которых предоставляется муниципальная услуга, к залу ожидания, местам для заполнения запросов при предоставлении муниципальной услуги, информационным стендам с образцами их заполнения и перечнем документов, необходимых для предоставления муниципальной услуги
Помещения для приема заявителей оборудованы информационными табличками (вывесками) с указанием:
- фамилии, имени, отчества и должности лица, осуществляющего предоставление муниципальной услуги;
- часов приема и времени перерыва на обед.
В помещениях обеспечена:
- возможность и удобство оформления документов, необходимых для предоставления муниципальной услуги в помещении МУ «МИДЦ»;
- доступ к нормативным правовым актам, регулирующим предоставление муниципальной услуги.
Визуальная, текстовая информация размещается на информационных стендах, расположенных в МУ «МИДЦ» и в сети Интернет
Места для ожидания оборудованы столами, стульями для возможности оформления документов, информационными стендами.
2.13. Показатели доступности и качества муниципальной услуги 
Показателем доступности и качества муниципальной услуги является: удовлетворенность (неудовлетворенность) пользователей организацией деятельности клубных формирований, любительских объединений, кружков по различным направлениям работы. Показатели оценки выявляются путем опроса пользователей МУ «МИДЦ».
III. Состав, последовательность и сроки выполнения административных процедур, требования к порядку их выполнения
Административные процедуры по предоставлению муниципальной услуги в МУ «МИДЦ» включают в себя:
3.1 прием и регистрация заявлений;
3.2.процедура прохождения собеседования с руководителем того клубного формиро-вания, которое заявитель желает посещать;
3.3 ознакомление с правилами посещения и режимом работы клубного формирова¬ния;
3.4 регулярное посещение занятий в клубном формировании. (Приложение 1)
IV. Формы контроля за исполнением административного регламента
Текущий контроль за соблюдением и исполнением специалистами, ответственными за организацию работы по предоставлению муниципальной услуги, положений настоящего Регламента и иных нормативных правовых актов, устанавливающих требования по предоставлению муниципальной услуги, осуществляется директором МУ «МИДЦ».
Персональная ответственность специалистов ответственных за организацию работы по предоставлению муниципальной услуги закрепляется в должностных инструкциях в соответствии с требованиями действующего законодательства.
Проверки полноты и качества предоставления муниципальной услуги могут быть плановыми (осуществляться на основании годовых планов работы) и внеплановыми. При проверке могут рассматриваться все вопросы, связанные с предоставлением услуги (комплексные проверки), или отдельные аспекты (тематические проверки). Проверка также может проводиться по конкретному заявлению пользователя.
По результатам проведенных проверок, в случае выявления нарушений нрав потребителей при предоставлении муниципальной услуга, осуществляется привлечение виновных лиц к ответственности в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации.
5. Досудебный (внесудебный) порядок обжалования решений и действий (бездействия) органа, оказывающего муниципальную услугу
Заявители вправе обжаловать действия (бездействие) специалистов МУ «МИДЦ», ответственных за организацию работы по предоставлению муниципальной услуги, а также решения, принятые в ходе предоставления муниципальной услуги, в досудебном порядке.
Заявители имеют право обратиться с жалобой лично или направить письменное заявление (претензию, жалобу), в соответствии с уровнем подчиненности сотрудника, действия (бездействие) которого обжалуется, - директору МУ «МИДЦ».
Заявление (претензия, жалоба) подается в письменной форме и должно содержать:
при подаче физическим лицом фамилию, имя, отчество (последнее при наличии) физического лица, его место жительства или пребывания; при подаче обращения юридическим лицом его наименование, адрес, дату подачи;
наименование органа, учреждения и (или) структурного подразделения и (или) должности и (или) фамилию, имя и отчество (последнее при наличии) специалиста (при наличии информации), решение, действие (бездействие) которого обжалуется;
содержательную характеристику обжалуемого действия (бездействия), решения.
К заявлению могут быть приложены копии документов, подтверждающие изложенную в обращении информацию.
Заявление подписывается подавшим его физическим лицом или руководителем (заместителем руководителя) юридического лица.
Заявление должно быть зарегистрировано в течение 3-х дней со дня поступления в МУ «МИДЦ».
По результатам рассмотрения заявления принимается решение об удовлетворении либо об отказе в удовлетворении требований автора обращения.
Письменный ответ направляется заявителю не позднее 30 дней со дня регистрации письменного обращения.
В случае, если по заявлению требуется провести проверку, срок рассмотрения обращения может быть продлен, но не более чем на 30 дней. О продлении срока рассмотрения заявления автор обращения уведомляется письменно с указанием причин продления.
Ответ на письменную жалобу по существу не дается в следующих случаях:
отсутствие фамилии заявителя, направившего заявление, и почтового адреса, по которому должен быть направлен ответ;
отсутствие в заявлении сведений об обжалуемом действии, бездействии, решении (в чем выразилось, кем принято);
если ответ по существу поставленного в заявлении вопроса не может быть дан без разглашения сведений, составляющих государственную или иную охраняемую законодательством тайну;
если в заявлении содержатся нецензурные либо оскорбительные выражения, угрозы жизни, здоровью и имуществу должностного лица, а также членам его семьи;
если текст письменного заявления не поддается прочтению.
В случае подтверждения в ходе проведения проверок фактов, изложенных в жалобе на действия (бездействие) и решения лиц, ответственных за выполнение административного действия, принимаемые (осуществляемые) в ходе предоставления муниципальной услуги, виновное лицо привлекается к ответственности в соответствии с действующим законодательством.
Заявители вправе обжаловать действия (бездействие) специалистов МУ «ДКВСП», ответственных за организацию работы по предоставлению муниципальной услуги, а также решения, принятые в ходе предоставления муниципальной услуги, в судебном порядке в соответствии с действующим законодательством.


Директор муниципального учреждения
«МИДЦ 	Саженюк Е.А.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Всем привет! Обращаюсь  к вам с просьбой о помощи!  У кого есть коллективный договор, Киньте пож-та на Почту Rubanenkonik@gmail.com
Расскажите, как вы проводите день православной молодежи!

----------


## yulika-best

> Еще один вопрос:писал ли кто нибудь приказ о выговоре?Уменя техничка не выполняет свои обязанности(то на работу не прийдёт то к празднику даже полы отказывается протереть )Говорила с ней по хорошему ..не понимает..Ездила в районный ДК сказали пиши выговор.А как писать?Просто так не уволишь...всё надо по закону.Подскажите пожалуйста...может где про это почитать можно?Спасибо за помощь.




лариса львовна! вы так дело не запускайте, она поэтому и не делает, что ей все с рук сходит. а за что она тогда зарплату получает?
прежде чем выговор влепить нужно акт составить в присутствии свидетелей (напр, работников др.)об отсутствии на рабочем месте. Напр, я, такая-то, составила настоящий акт в присут-вии Ф.И.О, о том, что техничка ФИО не была на работе с такого-то числа, со стальки до стальки. в связи с этим приказываю объявить выговор (замечание, увольнение) о ненадлежащем исполнении своих обязанностей или об отсутствии на рабочем месте, дата, подписи ваша и свидетелей. кстати за отсутствие, можете сразу по статье увольнять. потом пишите приказ: в связи с тем-то объявить ФИО выговор за то-то, основание акт об "..." от такого-то числа. всё. обязательно она должна с приказом ознакомиться под роспись. если не распишется, опять пишите акт об отказе подписаться в присут. свидетелей. только помните два раза за один и то же дисциплинарный проступок выговор писать нельзя, второй раз уже увольнение!

----------


## yulika-best

> 10.Взаимодействие работодателя и профсоюзной организации
> 10.1 Работодатель и профсоюзный комитет обязуются:
> -	сотрудничать в рамках законодательства по всем вопросам деятельности учреждения;
> -	признавать право каждой из сторон предъявлять справедливые и взаимные требования;
> -	обеспечивать регулярное и полное информирование сторон по всем вопросам, относящимся к их компетенции. 
> Все решения по социально-экономическим вопросам, касающимся трудового коллектива, принимаются после взаимных консультаций и обсуждений. Все спорные вопросы решаются на основе взаимного уважения, не допускаются конфликты в трудовом коллективе.
> 10.2. Гарантии профсоюзной деятельности
> Не  допускается ограничение гарантированных законом и настоящим Коллективным договором социально-трудовых и иных прав и свобод, принуждение, увольнение или иная форма воздействия в отношении любого работника в связи с его членством в профсоюзе или профсоюзной деятельностью.
> Работодатель:
> ...




я директор МУК КДЦ и у нас нет коллективного договора, мы руководствуемся правилами труд распорядка и положением об оплате. а что, кол договор нужно в труд инспекции утверждать????? или у вас просто проверка была???

----------


## yulika-best

Дорогие культработники, поделитесь, пжлста, положением о нсот, я разработала, хотелось бы ваш опыт посмртреть))))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*yulika-best*, 
А что это за положение? О чем оно?
У нас было Положение об оплате труда, но его разрабатывали не мы, а наше министерство, а наш учредитель своим Постановлением его утверждал и все.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Лена Саженюк*, 
Леночка, огромное спасибо за регламент :flower:  Очень вовремя.. Помощь неоценимая.

----------


## Алла и Александр

У меня тоже огромная просьба - Срочно нужен Договор с диджеем и кассиром-контролером на дискотеку. 
Помогите, плиз..

----------


## гунька

*Уморинка*, 



> У кого есть коллективный договор,


Я когда-то Лене Зарнице скидывала. Только в отсканированном варианте. Обратись к ней, а то я его уже удалила.

----------


## лариса львовна

yulika-best!Спасибо за совет!Пока что я в дикретном отпуске...но что там без меня творится...ужас!Волосы дыбом встают!Хотят на работу придут хотят нет...а тут вообще...дурдом ...у какого-то парня было день рождения так они взяли и накрыли стол на сцене ...я в шоке...прыгали в костюмах(которые я шью на свои деньги  только на  японский костюм девочки деньги давали) и оказывается это не впервый раз...уговаривают выйти после сессии...незнаю...смотря что предложат.Детишек жалко их совсем забросили!Хотя их совсем мало...но ведь как интересно с ними работать...у них глазёнки блестят от радости когда ко мне прибегают...Я пока в раздумье.И как правильно сказала Рамоновна кроме их взять некого!Вы уж извените меня...накопилось!Если я знаю чем помочь человеку при его просьбе я помогу чем смогу!Извините за сумбур...

----------


## yulika-best

> *yulika-best*, 
> А что это за положение? О чем оно?
> У нас было Положение об оплате труда, но его разрабатывали не мы, а наше министерство, а наш учредитель своим Постановлением его утверждал и все.


А у вас в организации нет положения об оплате? Мы каждый год утверждаем, так в районе нам сказали. Хотя если ничего не меняется, зачем опять положение утверждать, не понимаю. А на основании чего вы зарплату начисляете?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А у вас в организации нет положения об оплате?


 Ну как же нет? Я же выше написала о нем. Его утвердили в октябре 2008 года. Изменений нет - никто его больше не переписывает. По нему и работаем.

----------


## yulika-best

На основании районного положения об оплате труда работников учреждений культуры мы обязаны разработать свое, которое утверждает сельска администрация :Aga:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*yulika-best*, 
Значит нам проще. У нас это Положение разработал наш Расчетный центр, Главы Администраций его утвердили, а мы по нему работаем. Если нужно такое Положение - могу выслать. По нему мы работаем вот уже 3 год

----------


## yulika-best

Да, если можно, вышлите на почту yuliya404@mail.ru :Yes4:

----------


## dgu31

Здравствуйте,уважаемые коллеги!!!Во-первых,хочется поблагодарить вас за этот замечательный форум!!!Столько полезного для нас!!!У меня вопрос!!!Для меня жизни с мерти!!!У нас директор - со средне-специальным образованием прораба на стройке.Короче,строительный техникум.И к тому же,пенсионер,63 года.Ну куда это годится!!!Она наши вопросы культуры вообще не понимает.Так сказать,случайный человек.Сначала её на завхоза взяли.А потом в период безвластия и директором.Сметы пишет хорошо строительные!!!Откаты и прочее...Неужели в настоящей ситуации это возможно???И как нам быть???Есть ли законы,чтобы изменить ситуацию???Завгубит она нас!!!

----------


## гунька

*dgu31*, 



> И к тому же,пенсионер,63 года.Ну куда это годится!!!Она наши вопросы культуры вообще не понимает.Так сказать,случайный человек.





> Неужели в настоящей ситуации это возможно???И как нам быть???Есть ли законы,чтобы изменить ситуацию???Завгубит она нас!!!


Ой, как я тебя понимаю!!! У нас такая же ситуация! Прежняя директор тоже была без культпросвет.образования, но она умела вникать во все дела, она была на своем месте! Хотя иногда были мы и ей недовольны....ну, довольных подчиненных и не бывает... :Derisive: 
А насчет законов я сомневаюсь....Наверное, нет такого.
Ой, пишу и думаю про завтрашний день...каждое мое сообщение отслеживают... Что будет!!!! Даже интересно!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*гунька*,  :Ok:

----------


## yulika-best

> Да, если можно, вышлите на почту yuliya404@mail.ru



Алла, спасибо за положение. Кое-что полезное нашла для себя :Smile3:

----------


## Толстячок

*Рамоновна*. Добрый вечер, хочу обратиться к вам за помощью. Вы, у себя в ДК, разрабатывали положение о работе кружков художественной самодеятельности? Если да, выложите пожалуйста, для примера, хоть одно на сайт. За ранее благодарна за любую помощь.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла, спасибо за положение. Кое-что полезное нашла для себя


Юля, очень рада, что помогла хоть немного.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Привет всем! Мне очень нужен срочно договор аренды помещения для проведения культурно - массового мероприятия. Может кто разрабатывал для себя.

----------


## yulika-best

*yulika-best*, 
Юляша

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Лена Саженюк*, 
договор аренды, или оказания услуг по проведению мероприятия?

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Договор аренды на 1 сутки.

----------


## dgu31

Уважаемые,скажите пожалуйста!!!Где можно посмотреть должностные инструкции РДК и показатели результативности клубных формирований?В частности,народных коллективов??? dgu31@mail.ru

----------


## Алла и Александр

*dgu31*, 
Посмотри это Положение. 
И еще вопрос, а чем должностные обязанности работников РДК отличаются от работников других учреждений культуры? У них есть свои ставки специалистов, а для них написаны ДИ. Если серьезно, то на форуме в этой теме выкладывались интересующие вас материалы. В теме есть ОТРАСЛЕВОЙ КВАЛИФИКАЦИОННЫЙ СПРАВОЧНИК
ДОЛЖНОСТЕЙ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЕЙ, СПЕЦИАЛИСТОВ, ДРУГИХ СЛУЖАЩИХ (ТЕХНИЧЕСКИХ ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЕЙ), ВЫСОКОКВАЛИФИЦИРОВАННЫХ РАБОЧИХ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ КУЛЬТУРЫ, ИСКУССТВА И КИНЕМАТОГРАФИИ. 
Нам не жалко поделиться тем, что у нас есть, но... все уже давно выложено. Поищите.

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о народном (образцовом) самодеятельном коллективе 
по Ростовской области

1. Условия и порядок присвоения звания 
«народного (образцового) самодеятельного коллектива»

	Звание «народный (образцовый) самодеятельный коллектив» присваивается постоянно действующим коллективам народного творчества учреждений культуры всех ведомств и внешкольных учреждений, осуществляющих активную деятельность по эстетическому воспитанию и культурному обслуживанию населения, имеющим высокий эстетический, художественный уровень репертуара и исполнительского мастерства, учебно-воспитательной и творческой работы и проработавшим не менее 5 лет.
	Присвоение звания самодеятельным коллективам – театральным, музы-кальным, хоровым, вокальным, хореографическим, фольклорным, цирковым, изобразительного и декоративно-прикладного искусства, кино-, фото-, видеоискусства  и другим осуществляется по принадлежности к: Министерству культуры Ростовской области, Министерствам других ведомств, Федерации профсоюзов по представлению органов культуры, комитетов профсоюзов и т. д., по результатам просмотра коллектива аттестационной комиссией Областного дома народного творчества.
	Коллектив удостаивается звания «народный (образцовый) самодеятель-ный коллектив» решением аттестационной комиссии ОДНТ с вручением Ди-плома установленного образца.

2. Содержание работы народных (образцовых) 
самодеятельных коллективов

	Народные (образцовые) самодеятельные коллективы должны постоянно повышать художественный и эстетических уровень репертуара, совершенствовать исполнительское мастерство, служить примером образцовой организации учебно-воспитательной и творческой работы для всех коллективов народного творчества.
	Репертуар народных (образцовых) самодеятельных коллективов, произведения участников народных (образцовых) студий должны способствовать эстетическому воспитанию населения, глубоко, ярко и правдиво отображать историю нашего государства и Донского края.
	Репертуар народных (образцовых) самодеятельных коллективов формируется прежде всего из лучших образцов отечественной и зарубежной классики, фольклора, современного народного творчества, лучших произведений донских авторов.
	Утверждение планов работы народных (образцовых) коллективов производится Советом клубного учреждения, руководителем клубного учреждения и представляется в отдел (управление) культуры города (района) для согласования. Народные (образцовые) коллективы – музыкальные, драматические, театры кукол – выпускают в год не менее одного многоактного или одноактного спектакля; театры оперы и балета, музыкальной комедии – одного нового спектакля и одной концертной про-граммы; 
– хоры, вокальные коллективы, оркестры, хореографические коллективы, во-кально-инструментальные ансамбли и рок-группы, ансамбли песни и танца, цирковые коллективы представляют концертную программу в 2-х отделениях, ежегодно обновляя не менее трех четвертей текущего репертуара;
– агиттеатры, театры чтеца, эстрады, миниатюр, шоу-группы выпускают каждый год не менее 2-х постановок (программ);
– фотостудии ежегодно экспонируют две (студии изобразительного и декора-тивно-прикладного искусства – одну) выставки работ, оказывают помощь в оформлении клубных учреждений, методических кабинетов, культурно-досуговых мероприятий и т. п.;
– киностудии выпускают не менее 2-х короткометражных (видеостудии – не менее 4-х) фильмов.
	Народные (образцовые) самодеятельные коллективы в обязательном порядке принимают участие в фестивалях, конкурсах и выставках, смотрах самодеятельного народного творчества, проводимых в своих территориях и областных мероприятиях. Народные (образцовые) коллективы осуществляют практическую и методическую помощь самодеятельным коллективам народного творчества своего города (района), предприятия, учреждения и т. п., не имеющим этого звания.
	При каждом народном (образцовом) коллективе обязательно создается подготовительная группа.
	Народные (образцовые) коллективы ежегодно проводят творческие отчеты, регулярно выступают перед населением города, района, села и т. д., ведут концертную деятельность на платной и бесплатной основе, дают благотворительные концерты и спектакли, устраивают выставки для социально-незащищенных слоев населения.

3. Порядок подтверждения звания «народный (образцовый)
самодеятельный коллектив»

Один раз в три года народные (образцовые) самодеятельные коллективы подтверждают свое звание.
	Коллектив, деятельность которого не отвечает требованиям настоящего Положения, может быть лишен звания «народный (образцовый) самодеятельный коллектив».
	В исключительных случаях почетное звание может быть:
1) снято либо присвоено в срок между отчетными периодами решением областной аттестационной комиссии Областного дома народного творчества в соответствии с протоколом заседания;
2) подтверждено на более короткий срок (до одного года).

4. Руководство народным (образцовым) самодеятельным коллективом

	Непосредственное руководство народным (образцовым) коллективом осуществляет руководитель коллектива базового учреждения, назначаемый и освобождаемый руководителем этого учреждения, по согласованию с выше-стоящим органом (отделом или управлением культуры, города, района и т. п.).
	В народных (образцовых) самодеятельных коллективах, в которых имеются несколько творческих работников, руководство коллективом возлагается на работника, имеющего более высокий образовательный уровень, профессиональную квалификацию и опыт работы.
	Народные (образцовые) самодеятельные коллективы работают по учебно-творческому плану, утвержденному руководителем учреждения, при котором работает коллектив. Руководитель учреждения осуществляет контроль за деятельностью народного (образцового) коллектива и обеспечивает необходимые условия для его работы.
	При народных (образцовых) самодеятельных коллективах создается на общественных началах художественный совет из числа его штатных работников и ведущих участников коллектива, деятелей культуры и искусства, представителей общественных организаций. Состав художественного совета утверждается руководителем базового учреждения. Художественный совет обсуждает и принимает репертуарные планы, учебно-творческие планы, способствует их осуществлению, участвует в просмотре и приеме новых спектаклей, концертных программ, любительских кино-, видеофильмов и выставок, широко привлекает к работе народного (образцового) коллектива деятелей профессионального искусства.

5. Поощрение народных (образцовых) самодеятельных коллективов 

	Органы культуры, образования и профсоюзов представляют лучших участников к награждению и присвоению почетных званий; в целях поощрения могут направлять коллективы для выступления за пределы Ростовской области, в зарубежные поездки.
	Участники народных (образцовых) самодеятельных коллективов, веду-щие большую общественно-полезную работу по культурному обслуживанию населения, популяризации различных жанров искусства, ветераны сцены, победители фестивалей, смотров, конкурсов, выставок могут также награждаться в установленном порядке дипломами, грамотами, памятными подарками, ценными призами и премиями.

6. Финансирование 

	Порядок финансирования народного (образцового) самодеятельного коллектива на базе муниципального учреждения определяется муниципальными органами управления. Финансирование народных (образцовых) самодеятельных коллективов, базирующихся в учреждениях других ведомств, осуществляется за счет средств их министерств.
	Имущество народных (образцовых) самодеятельных коллективов нахо-дится на балансе базовых учреждений и организаций. Количество творческих работников в народных (образцовых) самодеятельных коллективах определяется  в  соответствии  с  местными  условиями  и  спецификой  жанра (Приложение № 2).
	В рабочее время руководителей народных (образцовых) самодеятельных коллективов засчитывается время, затраченное на подготовку и проведение спектаклей и концертов, выставок, специальных занятий, групповых и индивидуальных репетиций и занятий, занятий с подготовительной группой, мероприятий по выпуску спектаклей и концертных программ, организации выставок, демонстраций кино- и видеофильмов, а также время, затраченное на подбор репертуара, работу с концертмейстером, подбор и запись фонограмм спектаклей и концертов, озвучивание и монтаж кино- и видеофильмов и т. п.
	Руководители учреждений культуры и внешкольных учреждений могут приглашать для разовых постановок и оформления спектаклей и концертов народных (образцовых) коллективов работников театров и концертных организаций, деятелей культуры и искусства, педагогов высших и средних специальных учебных заведений, других специалистов.
	Документы на рассмотрение о присвоении самодеятельному коллективу звания «Народный (образцовый)» принимаются аттестационной комиссией Областного дома народного творчества согласно Приложение № 3 один раз в год в срок с 1 января до 1 февраля.

----------


## mara400

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, имеется ли у вас инструкция о правилах поведения на сцене ( за кулисами) во время концерта?
Спасибо!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, имеется ли у вас инструкция о правилах поведения на сцене ( за кулисами) во время концерта?


Правила поведения на сцене:
Запрещается:
1. Бегать по сцене.
2. Ходить по креслам в зрительном зале.
3. Трогать реквизит и электроприборы.
4. Оставлять после себя мусор.
Во время концертов:
1. Не входить на сцену без руководителя или без приглашения ответственного за концерт.
2. Не разговаривать у входа на сцену и на сцене.
3. Перед выходом на сцену, стоять за кулисами за железной линией.
4. Не трогать кулисы и не выглядывать в зрительный зал.
5. Не бегать по заднику сцены.
6. Во время номера не разговаривать между собой.
7. Во время номера не поправлять волосы и одежду, не поднимать упавшие элементы костюма.
8. Если того требует сценарий, не уходить со сцены до закрытия кулис.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Рамоновна. Добрый вечер, хочу обратиться к вам за помощью. Вы, у себя в ДК, разрабатывали положение о работе кружков художественной самодеятельности? Если да, выложите пожалуйста, для примера, хоть одно на сайт. За ранее благодарна за любую помощь.


Сейчас компьютер находится на стадии борьбы с вирусом. Подцепили такое-!!! Как только вылечим, выложу.

----------


## Леди N

Здравствуйте дорогие коллеги! Низко кланяюсь тому Человеку, который сотворил этот форум! Пишу впервые, а знакома с Вами всеми уже давно. Читая Ваши сообщения, общаюсь с родными людьми. Работаю директором клубной системы в Подмосковье. Надеюсь, что мои знания и наработки пригодятся тоже. В компьютере во многом дилетант, поэтому- то и торможу. Ещё раз здравствуйте!!!

----------


## mara400

> Правила поведения на сцене:


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## yulika-best

Уважаемый культработники, подскажите, а у вас уборщицы сельские получают? Или только специалисты?

----------


## Натник

*yulika-best*, у нас только специалисты :Yes4:

----------


## yulika-best

> *yulika-best*, у нас только специалисты


спасибо :Smile3:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Уважаемый культработники, подскажите, а у вас уборщицы сельские получают? Или только специалисты?


У уборщиц оклад- 2900. Им и так дотягивают до 4300. Поэтому смысла в сельских нет никакого.

----------


## yulika-best

> У уборщиц оклад- 2900. Им и так дотягивают до 4300. Поэтому смысла в сельских нет никакого.


А у наших оклад 2800, мы им за стаж платим)))

----------


## Zabanka

> И к тому же,пенсионер,63 года.Ну куда это годится!!!


 Здравствуйте всем) Спасибо за документы и материал, Россия большая страна)))) Везде требования разные, о многих документах впервые услышала на форуме, на всякий случай сделаем))
А нашей 71 год! Правда с "культурным советским" образованием. Тяжело работать с таким человеком. Но работает! "Снять" ее может только Глава поселения. В приватной беседе с министром культуры области было такое объяснение, что он может рекомендовать зав. отделу культуры района, он в свою очередь Главу поселения снять с должности директора. Так что все решают местные власти. А в маленьком поселение почти все родственники, ну как снимешь такого человека)))

----------


## oksanagdo

> Вопрос к директорам клубов и тем, кто занимается дискотеками для населения. Дискотека небольшая. Постоянных людей - человек 150. В период студенческих каникул, естественно, больше.
> КАкие системы контроля у вас есть? Как вы отслеживаете кто вышел, кто пришел? Как контролер и кассир отчитываются по билетам? 
> как это происходит у нас? А никак... И за это мне от директора скоро нагорит. новый директор решил, что систему контороля должна придумать я. 
> Я никогда не касалась дискотек... Была на ней в последний раз еще будучи беременной, а значит, лет 10 назад))))  У нас испокон веков на дверях стоял и стоит контролер, который на входе забирает билеты. Если надо выйти на улицу, то при выходе ничего не дают. Молодежь на дискотеке одна и таже. Если появляется кто-то новенький, то этого человека очень легко из толпы вычислить. Короче, наш контролер категорически против каких-либо жетонов и пр. для контроля входящих-уходящих. На каждой планерке твердит, что ему так удобно, что ничего он придумывать не будет. понятно, что это неправильно. какой-нить поц малолетний нажалуется в прокуратуру, что он заплатил, а его после "покурить" не впустили опять - и будет прав. А мне вот теперь придумывать эту систему контроля... 
> Можно и печати для ультрофиолета ставить, и одноразовые браслеты... А как у вас? Не оставьте мой вопрос без ответа... Иначе, меня во второник съедят)))


у нас печать и ультрафиолет, каждую дискотеку меняем руку, и никаких проблем)))0

----------


## Гульнур

> Уважаемый культработники, подскажите, а у вас уборщицы сельские получают? Или только специалисты?


 У нас только специалистам начисляются сельские и стажевые тоже.

----------


## Натали_я

> А у наших оклад 2800, мы им за стаж платим)))


У наших оклад, стаж и вредность 12%

----------


## ivanYr

Друзья, подскажите мне, а лучше помогите в следующем! В этом году РайФО (районный Финансовый Отдел исполнения бюджета) утвердил объем потребляемой эл. энергии для Знаменского СДК в количестве, не поверите, столько, что хоть сиди при свечах и танцуй под апладисменты - 950 КВт/ч!!! При том что Дом культуры двухэтажный, оборудованный охранно-пожарной сигнализацией, имеющий полный комплект аппаратуры, на балансе 2 народных коллектива и коллектив "Вдохновение" ветеранов, провести необходимо 347 мероприятий и организовать в ДК 12 кружков и уложиться в отведенный ничтожно мизерный лимит. Друзья, может у кого есть Нормативы по затратам эл.энергии для учреждений культуры и пр. документы. Весь перерасход эл. энергии покрывается с нашего внебюджета! Хоть приостанавливай временно деятельность! На февраль нам отведено 87 КВт!

----------


## Рамоновна

http://www.regionz.ru/index.php?ds=117825

http://www.nordcup.ru/index.php?ds=358897

Здесь можно посмотреть, как документально оформляются нормы потребления. Может. в вашей области они тоже утверждены? Поищите. И настаивайте на утвержденных цифрах, а не взятых с потолка.

Самостоятельно можно посчитать фактический расход эл. энергии на каждое мероприятие и подготовку к нему, показать учредителю. Ведь с ним заключен муниципальный заказ? Если да, то все расходы по мероприятиям, состоящим в заказе, должны нести они?

----------


## Zabanka

Мы рассчитывали чуть ли не по секундно и ваттно каждое мероприятие)))) Составили таблицу.....с 8 до 9 столько то Вт, мероприятие . И так на каждый день в течении недели.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

документы по охране труда и ПББ

http://ohranatruda.saratov.ru/?page=catalog&id=20

----------


## dinadinina

я директор МУК КДЦ и у нас нет коллективного договора, мы руководствуемся правилами труд распорядка и положением об оплате. а что, кол договор нужно в труд инспекции утверждать????? или у вас просто проверка была??? 

Извините, давно не была на форуме, коллективный договор это не требование проверки, его необходимость диктуется статьями трудового кодекса. Кодгда есть  коллективный договор , работнику легче отстаивать свои права. Инспекция у нас теперь реформировалась , это министерство по труду и социальной защите вроде... Коллективный договор там проходит только уведомительную регистрацию и проверку на соответствие статьям трудового кодекса - права работника можно только улучшить,ухудшить-нет. Если нужно, я посмотрю более полную информацию на работе.
с уважением, Надежда.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Образцы журналов регистраций
http://profi.ucoz.ru/index/nomenklatura_del/0-26

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Привет всем. Нас оставляют как муниципальное казенное учреждение. И мне нужно написать пояснительную записку, где я должна экономически обосновать, почему учреждение должно остаться казенным. Может кто нибудь составлял такой документ. Помогите...

----------


## Lena65

Класс!!!!! Спасибо всем большое за материал. Ни когда не заглядывала сюда, а здесь столько нужного!!! :Ok:  Может у кого то есть новый Устав для Районного Дома культуры - муниципальное учреждение - не централизованная клубная система? :Tender:  Выставите пожалуйста. Можно на эл.  maikova_elena@mail.ru  За ранее благодарю.

----------


## уктур

> *Рамоновна*. Добрый вечер, хочу обратиться к вам за помощью. Вы, у себя в ДК, разрабатывали положение о работе кружков художественной самодеятельности? Если да, выложите пожалуйста, для примера, хоть одно на сайт. За ранее благодарна за любую помощь.


Рамоновна, присоеденяюсь к этой просьбе, буду очень признательна! :Animals 029:

----------


## Рамоновна

Положение разрабатывали не самостоятельно- переделывали из интернета.

*ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о коллективах самодеятельного искусства*

1. Общие положения

1.1. Коллектив самодеятельного искусства - добровольное объединение любителей музыкального, хореографического, театрального творчества, основанного на общности интересов и совместной творческой деятельности, способствующей развитию дарований его участников, освоению и созданию ими культурных ценностей.
Участие в коллективе самодеятельного искусства осуществляется в свободное от работы (учебы) время и представляет одну из активных форм общественной деятельности.

1.2. Коллектив самодеятельного искусства призван способствовать:

- разумному и рациональному использованию свободного времени, организации отдыха и развлечения населения,
- гармоническому развитию личности, формированию морально-нравственных и эстетических вкусов;
- дальнейшему развитию массового художественного творчества,
-широкому вовлечению в них участников из различных социальных групп населения.

1.3. Репертуар коллектива самодеятельного искусства формируется из произведений отечественной драматургии, музыки, хореографии и т.д., а также лучших образцов отечественной и зарубежной классики, многонационального искусства народов Российской Федерации, произведений современных зарубежных авторов; репертуар должен соответствовать патриотическому, нравственному и эстетическому воспитанию населения.

1.4. Коллективы самодеятельного искусства  организуются в сельских филиалах МУК "РЦКС" за счет средств бюджетных ассигнований, а также внебюджетных средств, которые в соответствии с действующим законодательством могут направляться на содержание этих коллективов.

2. Учебно-воспитательная и творческая работа
коллективов самодеятельного искусства 

 Учебно-воспитательная и творческая работа в коллективах самодеятельного определяется планами и программами и должна включать:

- во всех коллективах ознакомление с историей искусств, процессами, происходящими в художественной самодеятельности, тенденциями развития отдельных ее жанров, фольклора, обсуждение вопросов формирования репертуара. Участники коллектива в учебно-образовательных целях посещают музеи, выставки, концерты и т.д.;

- в коллективах театрального искусства (театральных, художественных, драматических и т.п.) - занятия по актерскому мастерству, технике речи и художественному слову, музыкальной грамоте, постановке голоса, разучиванию вокальных партий, работу с режиссером, драматургом, композитором, концертмейстером; работу над миниатюрой, тематической программой, литературно-музыкальной композицией, прозаическим, поэтическим произведением или циклом стихов;

- в коллективах музыкального искусства (хорах, вокальных ансамблях, ансамблях песни и танца, оркестрах народных инструментов, вокально-инструментальных ансамблях и т.п.) - занятия по изучению музыкальной грамоты, сольфеджио, истории и теории музыки, хорового искусства, постановке голоса, разучиванию произведений для хора с сопровождением, разучиванию партий ансамблей, хоров, проведению общих репетиций, классическому и характерному тренажу, разучиванию сольных, групповых танцев, хореографических миниатюр, обучению игре на музыкальных инструментах, ознакомлению с начальными принципами инструментовки для музыкальных ансамблей, произведению оркестровых занятий по разучиванию партий;

- в коллективах хореографического искусства (народного, классического, эстрадного, бального, спортивного, этнографического танца и т.п.) - занятия по изучению истории и теории хореографии, классическому и характерному тренажу, разучиванию сольных, групповых, бальных танцев, хореографических миниатюр, композиций, танцевальных сюит, сюжетных постановок;

3. Творческо-организационная работа

3.1. Творческая работа в коллективах должна предусматривать:

- проведение учебных занятий, репетиций, выступлений с концертами, спектаклями;

- мероприятия по созданию в коллективах творческой атмосферы, товарищескую взаимопомощь и требовательность, добросовестное выполнение участниками поручений, воспитание бережного отношения к имуществу коллектива и учреждения, на базе которого они созданы, соблюдением каждым участником правил внутреннего трудового распорядка учреждения;

- проведение общих собраний участников коллективов с подведением итогов  работы;

- накопление материалов работы (планы, дневники, отчеты, альбомы, и т.д.), отражающих работу коллектива;

3.2. Занятия во всех коллективах проводятся систематически не реже двух раз в неделю по 2 учебных часа (учебный час - 45 мин.).

3.3. Коллективы выпускают в год:

- театральный - 1 многоактный или 2 одноактных спектакля;

- музыкальный (хоровой, вокальный, инструментальный, хореографический) - программу из одного отделения, ежегодно обновляя не менее третьей части текущего репертуара;

- агитационно-художественный (бригада) - не менее двух постановок-программ;

3.4. Коллектив самодеятельного искусства  не является коммерческой организацией. Доходы от платных спектаклей, концертов, и т.д. используются на собственное развитие: приобретение костюмов, реквизита, литературы, и т.п.

3.5. Цены на билеты устанавливаются директором МУК "РЦКС" по согласованию с администрацией поселения, исходя из затрат и в соответствии с действующим законодательством.

3.6. Участники коллектива самодеятельного искусства, ведущие большую общественно-полезную работу, ветераны самодеятельной сцены, а также победители фестивалей, конкурсов художественной самодеятельности награждаются в установленном порядке дипломами, грамотами, памятными подарками.
За большие заслуги по культурному обслуживанию населения, успехи в художественном творчестве участники коллектива, руководители в индивидуальном порядке могут быть представлены к различным другим видам поощрения.

4. Руководство коллективами самодеятельного искусства 
4.1. Общее руководство и контроль за деятельностью коллектива самодеятельного искусства осуществляют руководитель коллектива и заведущий сельским филиалом.

4.2. Руководитель коллектива самодеятельного искусства:

- составляет годовой план учебно-воспитательной и организационно-творческой работы и представляет руководителю учреждения культуры на утверждение;
- ведет журнал учета работы по установленной форме;
- регулярно ведет учебно-воспитательную и творческую работу на основе утвержденного плана;
- проводит соответствующую работу по наполняемости коллектива, организации концертов, выступлений и т.п.;
- формирует репертуар, при этом учитывает его общественную значимость, актуальность их тематической направленности, а также конкретные исполнительские и постановочные возможности коллектива;
- выносит репертуарный план коллектива на обсуждение художественного совета учреждения культуры;
- направляет творческую деятельность коллектива на создание художественно полноценных спектаклей, представление концертных программ;
- готовит выступления коллектива, обеспечивает активное участие его в фестивалях, смотрах, конкурсах, концертах и массовых мероприятиях;
- организует творческий показ работы коллектива за отчетный период;
- представляет руководителю учреждения культуры годовой отчет о деятельности коллектива;
-несет ответственность за жизнь и здоровье членов коллектива во время занятий и выездных мероприятий.

4.3. Для оказания помощи руководителю на общем собрании членов коллектива избирается староста коллектива.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Доходы от платных спектаклей, концертов, и т.д. используются на собственное развитие: приобретение костюмов, реквизита, литературы, и т.п.


Ирин, я так поняла, что с платных программ коллективов у вас на ремонты и коммуналку ничего не идёт? У нас эти статьи большую часть съедают, а то, что остаётся - приобретаем аппаратуру для сцены

----------


## Lena65

Ещё раз повторюсь - Коллеги выручайте  :Blush2:   Есть у кого нибудь Устав муниципального бюджетного учреждения с поправками по 83 ФЗ? Плиз, плиз, плиз

----------


## Зарница

*Lena65*, у меня конкретно по дому культуры нет, но есть проект устава бюджетного учреждения и готовый устав кино выстовочного центра. Может это поможет? Я готовый устав по культуре помоему видела в журнале "Справочник руководителя культуры". Материал который выкладываю - не мой, нашла в инете.Надеюсь что помогла.



АДМИНИСТРАЦИЯ ГОРОДА БАЛАКОВО
ПОСТАНОВЛЕНИЕ
28 марта 2011                                                  № 284
г. Балаково

Об утверждении Устава Муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры «Городской кино-выставочный центр» муниципального образования город Балаково


Руководствуясь Федеральным законом от 06 октября 2003 года                 № 131-ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления               в Российской Федерации», Уставом муниципального образования город Балаково,  постановлением администрации город Балаково от 24.11.2010 г.  № 1100  «Об утверждении Порядка создания, реорганизации, изменения типа и ликвидации муниципальных учреждений муниципального образования город Балаково, а также утверждения уставов муниципальных учреждений муниципального образования город Балаково и внесения в них изменений»,  а также  постановлением администрации город Балаково от 17.01.2011 г.         № 17 «О реорганизации муниципального учреждения культуры «Городской киновидеоцентр» муниципального образования город Балаково                             и муниципального учреждения культуры «Городской выставочный зал» муниципального образования город Балаково», ПОСТАНОВЛЯЮ:
1. Утвердить Устав Муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры  «Городской кино-выставочный центр» муниципального образования город Балаково согласно приложению.
2. Назначить директором Муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры «Городской кино-выставочный центр» муниципального образования город Балаково  Кравчук О.В.
3. Директору Муниципального бюджетного  учреждения культуры  «Городской кино-выставочный центр» муниципального образования город Балаково  Кравчук О.В.:
3.1. зарегистрировать Устав Муниципального бюджетного  учреждения культуры  «Городской кино-выставочный центр» муниципального образования город Балаково в Межрайонной ИФНС России № 2                           по Саратовской области;
3.2. провести государственную регистрацию Муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры  «Городской кино-выставочный центр» муниципального образования город Балаково;
3.3. предоставить копии документов в Управление имущественных отношений администрации муниципального образования город Балаково               в 10-дневный срок с момента регистрации Устава Муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры  «Городской кино-выставочный центр» муниципального образования город Балаково.
4. Начальнику информационно-аналитического отдела                 (Сорокиной О.В.) опубликовать постановление в средствах массовой информации.
5. Контроль за исполнением постановления возложить на заместителя главы администрации, руководителя аппарата администрации             Карномазова О.А.




Глава администрации 
муниципального образования 
город Балаково                                                                               О.Г.Мазунина

УТВЕРЖДЕН
постановлением администрации муниципального образования город Балаково 
от 28 марта 2011г. № 284







У С Т А В
Муниципального бюджетного 
учреждения культуры  
«Городской кино - выставочный центр»
муниципального образования
город Балаково













г. Балаково 
2011 год

Содержание
1.	Общие положения	……….стр. 3-4
2.	Цели, задачи и виды деятельности учреждения 	……….стр. 4-7
3.	Имущество и средства учреждения	………..стр. 7-8
4.	Управление учреждением…………………………………………..стр. 9-11
5.	Трудовые отношения	..…………………..стр. 11
6.	Реорганизация и ликвидация учреждения…………………………стр. 11-12
7.	Заключительные положения	…. ………стр. 12

1. ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ

1.1.	Муниципальное бюджетное учреждение культуры «Городской кино - выставочный центр» (далее именуемое - Учреждение) образовано                  в результате реорганизации юридических лиц путем слияния на основании Постановления администрации муниципального образования город Балаково от 17.01.2011 г. № 17 «О реорганизации муниципального учреждения культуры «Городской киновидеоцентр» муниципального образования город Балаково и муниципального учреждения культуры «Городской выставочный зал»  муниципального образования город Балаково».  
1.2.	Учредителем, собственником имущества Учреждения является муниципальное образование город Балаково в лице администрации муниципального образования город Балаково (далее по тексту - Учредитель).
1.3.	Учреждение находится в ведомственном подчинении отраслевого органа администрации муниципального образования город Балаково -главного распорядителя, осуществляющего управленческие функции                    по вопросам культуры, молодежной политики, физической культуры и спорта на территории города Балаково (далее – Главный распорядитель).
1.4.	Полное наименование Учреждения - Муниципальное бюджетное учреждение культуры «Городской кино-выставочный центр» муниципального образования город Балаково.
1.5.	Сокращенное наименование Учреждения - МБУК «ГКВЦ».
1.6.	Юридический адрес Учреждения: 413840, Саратовская область,          г. Балаково, пл. Свердлова, 4.
1.7.	Местонахождение Учреждения: 413840, Саратовская область,          г. Балаково, пл. Свердлова, 4.
1.8.	Правоспособность юридического лица возникает у Учреждения           с момента его государственной регистрации.
1.9.	Учреждение является юридическим лицом, муниципальным бюджетным учреждением, имеет обособленное имущество на праве оперативного управления, самостоятельный баланс для учета имущества, поступающего в самостоятельное распоряжение Учреждения, лицевой счет, открытый в финансовом органе администрации муниципального образования город Балаково, бланки, штамп и круглую печать со своим наименованием, другие реквизиты, утвержденные в установленном порядке, от своего имени, может приобретать имущественные и неимущественные права, нести обязанности, может быть истцом и ответчиком в суде, арбитражном и третейском суде.
1.10.	Учреждение отвечает по своим обязательствам всем находящимся у него на праве оперативного управления имуществом, как закрепленным за Учреждением собственником имущества, так                         и приобретенным за счет доходов, полученных от приносящей доход деятельности, за исключением особо ценного движимого имущества, закрепленного за Учреждением собственником этого имущества или приобретенного Учреждением за счет выделенных собственником имущества Учреждения средств, а также недвижимого имущества. Собственник имущества Учреждения не несет ответственности                              по обязательствам Учреждения.
1.11. Муниципальное задание для Учреждения формирует и утверждает Учредитель или орган, осуществляющий функции и полномочия Учредителя.
Учреждение не вправе отказаться от выполнения муниципального задания.
Учреждение вправе сверх установленного муниципального задания,              а также в случаях определенных федеральными законами, в пределах установленного муниципального задания выполнять работы, оказывать услуги, относящиеся к его основным видам деятельности, предусмотренным настоящим Уставом, для граждан и юридических лиц за плату                                и на одинаковых при оказании одних и тех же услуг условиях. Порядок определения платы устанавливается Учредителем или органом, осуществляющим функции и полномочия Учредителя, если иное                          не предусмотрено федеральным законом.
1.12.	Для обеспечения деятельности Учреждение вправе создавать филиалы и открывать представительства в установленном законодательством РФ порядке.
1.13. Учреждение обладает правами и обязанностями Заказчика                   в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 21 июля 2005 года № 94-ФЗ               «О размещении заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг для государствен¬ных и муниципальных нужд».
1.14. Учреждение осуществляет операции с поступающими средствами через лицевые счета, открываемые в финансовом органе муниципального образования город Балаково в порядке, установленном финансовым органом муниципального образования город Балаково.

2. ЦЕЛЬ, ПРЕДМЕТ,  ЗАДАЧИ И ВИДЫ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ

2.1.	Учреждение создано с целью выполнения работ, оказания услуг для обеспечения реализации полномочий органов местного самоуправления муниципального образования город Балаково в сфере культуры. 
2.2. Предметом деятельности учреждения является  организация досуга и приобщение жителей муниципального образования город Балаково                        к творчеству, культурному развитию и самообразованию, с учетом потребностей и интересов различных социально-возрастных групп посредством аудиовизуальных произведений, оказания выставочной, культурно-просветительской деятельности наряду с консультационным                 и экскурсионным обслуживанием.
2.3.	Задачами Учреждения являются:
-	создание благоприятных условий для организации культурного досуга и отдыха жителей муниципального образования город Балаково;
-	предоставление услуг социально-культурного, просветительского, развлекательного характера, доступных для широких слоев населения;
-	развитие современных форм организации культурного досуга, выставочного, экскурсионного обслуживания, кино- и видеообслуживания             с учетом потребностей различных социально-возрастных групп населения;
- внедрение компьютеризации и интернет-технологий в организацию выставочного дела, кино- и видеопоказа;
- расширение выставочной деятельности, обмен экспозициями                          с другими выставочными залами;
- комплектование, учёт, хранение и реставрация выставочного фонда,                 в том числе ведение электронной базы данных;
2.4. Для достижения установленных настоящим Уставом цели и задач Учреждение осуществляет следующие виды деятельности:
-  прокат фильмов (92.12);    
-  показ фильмов в кинотеатрах, на открытых площадках или в других местах, предназначенных для просмотра фильмов (92.13);    
- организация кино- и видеообслуживания населения;
- создание  и  организация работы  кружков,  студий,  любительских объединений, клубов по интересам различной направленности и других клубных формирований;
-	проведение различных по форме и тематике культурно-массовых мероприятий: праздников, представлений, смотров, кинофестивалей, тематических показов, кинопремьер, конкурсов, концертов, выставок, вечеров, спектаклей, игровых развлекательных программ и других форм творческой деятельности клубных формирований;
-	проведение творческих встреч, концертов и других культурно-зрелищных и выставочных мероприятий, в том числе с участием профессиональных коллективов, исполнителей, авторов;
-	организация работы кинолекториев (лекториев), киноклубов, народных университетов по различным отраслям знаний, других форм просветительской деятельности, в том числе и на абонементной основе;
-	экспозиционно-выставочная деятельность, организация выездных экспозиций;
-	культурно-массовое, выставочное, экскурсионное, лекционное                 и консультационное обслуживание посетителей учреждения;
-	содействие в проведении выставок изделий местных мастеров;
-	содействие в проведение выставок-продаж изделий народных промыслов;
-	проведение лекций, организация массовых мероприятий, презентации на территории учреждения;
-	разработка и реализация мероприятий по охране выставочных предметов и коллекций; 
- оказание консультативной, методической и организационно- творческой помощи в подготовке и проведении культурно-досуговых мероприятий;
-	изучение, обобщение и распространение опыта культурно-массовой, культурно-воспитательной, культурно-зрелищной работы Учреждения и других культурно-досуговых учреждений;
 - повышение квалификации творческих и административно-хозяйственных работников Учреждения и других культурно-досуговых учреждений;
- осуществление справочной, информационной и рекламной деятельности, размещение рекламы;
-	предоставление гражданам дополнительных досуговых услуг;
	2.5. Учреждение осуществляет свою деятельность в соответствии                 с предметом и  целями деятельности, определенными в соответствии                 с федеральными законами, иными нормативными актами, муниципальными правовыми актами и настоящим Уставом.   
Учреждение вправе осуществлять приносящую доходы деятельность лишь постольку, поскольку это служит достижению целей, ради которых оно создано, и соответствующую этим целям. 
2.6. К приносящей доход деятельности Учреждения относятся:
- организация и проведение вечеров отдыха, танцевальных и других вечеров, праздников, встреч, гражданских и семейных обрядов, литературно-музыкальных гостиных, балов, дискотек, концертов, спектаклей и других культурно-досуговых мероприятий по заявкам организаций, предприятий               и отдельных граждан (92.32; 92.34);
- предоставление услуг по прокату аудио- и видеокассет с записями отечественных и зарубежных музыкальных и художественных произведений (71.40.2), культурного инвентаря, звукоусилительной и осветительной аппаратуры и другого профильного оборудования (71.40); 
- реализация предметов декоративно-прикладного искусства, сувениров, изделий народных промыслов, литературы, фотографий, открыток, каталогов по профилю учреждения (92.31);
-	предоставление игровых комнат для детей (на время проведения мероприятий для взрослых и т.п.);
-	организация в установленном порядке работы компьютерных клубов, игровых залов и других подобных игровых и развлекательных, досуговых объектов (92.51), кроме деятельности по организации и проведению азартных игр;
-	организация и проведение ярмарок, выставок-продаж и других мероприятий и игр, не основанных на риске;
-	услуги по совместной организации мероприятий различных форм              и тематики с физическими и юридическими лицами;
-	предоставление услуг по организации отдыха посетителей.
2.7. Отдельные виды деятельности, перечень которых установлен законом Российской Федерации, могут осуществляться Учреждением только на основании специальных разрешений (лицензий).
Учреждение вправе осуществлять иные виды деятельности,                          не являющиеся основными видами деятельности, лишь постольку, поскольку это служит достижению целей, ради которых оно создано,                 и соответствующие указанным целям, при условии, что такая деятельность указана в настоящем Уставе.  

3. ИМУЩЕСТВО И СРЕДСТВА УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ

3.1.	Имущество Учреждения является муниципальной собственностью муниципального образования город Балаково и закрепляется за Учреждением на праве оперативного управления.
Полномочия собственника имущества, закрепленного за Учреждением на праве оперативного управления, осуществляет администрация муниципального образования город Балаково (далее по тексту - Собственник имущества).
3.2. Учреждение владеет, пользуется закрепленным за ним на праве оперативного управления муниципальным имуществом в соответствии                    с целями своей деятельности, назначением этого имущества и, если иное не установлено законом, распоряжаются этим имуществом с согласия собственника этого имущества.
3.3. При осуществлении оперативного управления имуществом Учреждение обязано:
-	эффективно использовать закрепленное на праве оперативного
управления имущество;
-	обеспечивать сохранность и использовать закрепленное за ним на праве оперативного управления имущество строго по целевому назначению;
-	не допускать ухудшения технического состояния закрепленного за ним на праве оперативного управления имущества, это требование не распространяется на ухудшения, связанные с нормативным износом этого имущества в процессе эксплуатации. Списание имущества осуществляется с согласия Собственника имущества в установленном порядке.
3.4. Учреждение без согласия собственника не вправе распоряжаться особо ценным движимым имуществом, закрепленным за ним собственником или приобретенным Учреждением за счет средств, выделенных ему собственником на приобретение такого имущества, а также недвижимым имуществом. Остальным имуществом, находящимся у него на праве оперативного управления, Учреждение вправе распоряжаться самостоятельно, если иное не установлено законом.
3.5.	Имущество, закрепленное за Учреждением на праве оперативного
управления, может быть изъято по решению собственника как полностью,
так и частично в случаях предусмотренных действующим законодательством
РФ.
3.6.	Контроль за использованием по назначению и сохранностью,
имущества, закрепленного за Учреждением на праве оперативного
управления, осуществляет орган муниципального управления
администрации муниципального образования город Балаково, ответственный
за имущественные отношения.
3.7.	Списание основных средств первоначальной стоимостью более 20 тысяч рублей, объектов недвижимости и транспортных средств независимо от стоимости осуществляется в порядке, установленном Советом муниципального образования город Балаково. Совершение сделок, размер которых превышает 20 тысяч рублей, осуществляется  в порядке, установленном администрацией муниципального образования город Балаково. Сделки, предполагающие  участие Учреждения в коммерческих и некоммерческих организациях, заключение договоров простого товарищества  производятся с согласия Собственника имущества.
3.8.	Источниками формирования имущества  и финансовых ресурсов Учреждения являются:
-	имущество, закреплённое за ним на праве оперативного управления;
-	  средства бюджета муниципального образования город Балаково;
-    средства спонсоров и добровольные пожертвования граждан;
-    иные источники, не запрещённые действующим законодательством.
В случае сдачи в аренду с согласия Собственника имущества недвижимого имущества и особо ценного движимого имущества, закреплённого за Учреждением или приобретённого Учреждением за счёт средств, выделенных ему Учредителем на приобретение такого имущества, финансовое обеспечение содержания такого имущества Учредителем не осуществляется. 
3.9.	Доходы Учреждения от оказания платных услуг и иной
приносящей доход деятельности, благотворительные взносы, пожертвования
организаций, частных лиц и другие, не противоречащие закону доходы,
поступают в самостоятельное распоряжение Учреждения.
3.10.	Имущество, имеющееся у Учреждения, подлежит внесению в
реестр имущества муниципального образования город Балаково в
установленном порядке. Ведение перечня особо ценного движимого имущества осуществляется Учреждением на основании сведений бухгалтерского учёта о полном наименование объекта, отнесённого в установленном порядке к особо ценному движимому имуществу, его балансовой стоимости и об инвентарном (учетном) номере (при его наличии). Перечень особо ценного движимого имущества, подписываемый руководителем Учреждения, является документом, подтверждающим сведения о категории объектов имущества, согласно установленному порядку ведения реестра и подлежит предоставлению совместно с картой учёта муниципального имущества.

----------


## Зарница

ПРОДОЛЖАЮ

4. УПРАВЛЕНИЕ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕМ

4.1 Управление Учреждением осуществляется в соответствии с законами и иными нормативными актами Российской Федерации, субъекта Российской Федерации, нормативными правовыми актами муниципального образования город Балаково, настоящим Уставом.
4.2. Учредитель имеет право:
4.2.1.	устанавливать задания Учреждению, в пределах, установленных действующим законодательством Российской Федерации;
4.2.2.	принимать решение и осуществлять закрепление имущества за Учреждением на праве оперативного управления;
4.2.3.	осуществлять контроль за использованием по назначению и
сохранностью имущества, закрепленного за Учреждением на праве
оперативного управления;
4.2.4.    изымать    как    полностью,    так    и    частично    в    случаях
предусмотренных действующим законодательством РФ, имущество, закрепленное за Учреждением на праве оперативного управления;
4.2.5 назначать  проведение ревизии деятельности Учреждения по  представлению органа администрации муниципального образования город Балаково,    осуществляющего    управленческие    функции    по    вопросам культуры,   молодежной   политики,   физической   культуры   и   спорта   на территории города Балаково;
4.2.6.	принимать решения о проведении аудиторских проверок (за
исключением случаев, когда проведение ежегодной обязательной
аудиторской проверки ведения бухгалтерского учета и финансовой
(бухгалтерской) отчетности учреждения обязательно).
4.2.7.	устанавливать предельный размер сделок, подлежащих
согласованию с учредителем;
4.2.8.	принимать решение о согласовании: списания основных средств, в том числе объектов недвижимости и транспортных средств; совершения сделок, предельный размер которых установлен Учредителем, а также сделок, в совершении которых имеется заинтересованность, сделок
предполагающих участие Учреждения в коммерческих и некоммерческих
организациях, заключение договора простого товарищества;
4.2.9.	назначать с извещением  органа, осуществляющего
государственную регистрацию юридических лиц, ликвидационную
комиссию (ликвидатора) и устанавливает в соответствии с Гражданским
кодексом Российской Федерации и Федеральным законом от 12.01.1996 г. № 7 «О некоммерческих организациях» порядок и сроки ликвидации Учреждения.
4.3.	Управление Учреждением строится на принципах единоначалия.
4.4. Непосредственное руководство Учреждением осуществляет
директор, являющийся единоличным исполнительным органом Учреждения, назначаемый на должность главой администрации муниципального образования город Балаково, путем подписания с ним трудового договора, в котором определяются пределы его компетенции, срок полномочий и условия труда и оплаты, прочие условия в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации.
4.5.	Директор Учреждения подотчетен и подконтролен Учредителю.
4.6.	Руководитель осуществляет руководство текущей деятельностью Учреждения в соответствии с пунктом 4.1. настоящего Устава, а также трудовым договором, договором о закреплении имущества, обеспечивает выполнение возложенных на него задач и несет ответственность за результаты деятельности Учреждения.
4.7. Руководитель Учреждения действует от имени Учреждения без доверенности, в том числе представляет его интересы в органах государственной власти и местного самоуправления и во взаимоотношениях  с юридическими и физическими лицами.
4.8. Руководитель Учреждения:
4.8.1. совершает в установленном порядке сделки от имени
Учреждения;
4.8.2. распоряжается     имуществом     Учреждения     в     пределах, установленных договором о закреплении имущества;
4.8.3. определяет структуру расходов Учреждения, штатное расписание Учреждения в порядке, определенном  Главным распорядителем;
4.8.4.	заключает договоры, муниципальные контракты с физическими и юридическими лицами в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации;
4.8.5.	издает и утверждает приказы, распоряжения, инструкции по вопросам, входящим в компетенцию Учреждения, обязательные для всех  работников Учреждения;
4.8.6.	заключает с работниками трудовые договоры, заключает
коллективный договор, если решение о его заключении принято трудовым
коллективом;
4.8.7.	утверждает правила внутреннего трудового распорядка;
4.8.8.	отвечает за организационно-техническое обеспечение
деятельности Учреждения;
4.8.9.	обеспечивает соблюдение правил и нормативных требований
охраны труда, противопожарной безопасности, санитарно-гигиенического и противоэпидемического режимов;
4.8.10. подготавливает предложения по установлению цен (тарифов) на платные услуги и продукцию, в соответствии с муниципальными правовыми актами муниципального образования город Балаково, кроме случаев, когда законодательством предусмотрен иной порядок регулирования цен (тарифов) на отдельные виды платных услуг.
4.8.11. осуществляет иные полномочия, предусмотренные действующим законодательством Российской Федерации, Трудовым договором, настоящим уставом.
4.9.	Руководитель Учреждения несёт перед Учреждением ответственность в размере убытков, причиненных Учреждению в результате совершения крупной сделки с нарушением требований Федерального закона от 12.01.1996 г. № 7 «О некоммерческих организациях»,  независимо от того, была ли эта сделка признана недействительной.
4.10.	В отсутствии директора его обязанности, закрепленные
должностной инструкцией, исполняет его заместитель.
4.11. Решение вопросов творческого характера осуществляется художественным советом Учреждения, персональный состав которого утверждается директором по согласованию с  заведующими  отделов.

5. ТРУДОВЫЕ ОТНОШЕНИЯ

5.1.	В Учреждении действует система найма работников, предусмотренная трудовым законодательством Российской Федерации.
5.2.	Работники   Учреждения   в   установленном   порядке   подлежат медицинскому и социальному страхованию и социальному обеспечению.
5.3.	Учреждение обеспечивает здоровые и безопасные условия труда и несет ответственность за нарушение трудового законодательства РФ.
5.4.	Условия труда и отдыха, дополнительные отпуска, установление доплат  и  надбавок,  сокращенный  рабочий  день  и  другие  льготы  для работников Учреждения устанавливаются в пределах средств, предусмотренных на очередной финансовый год и в порядке, определенном законодательством Российской Федерации, нормативными и правовыми актами Саратовской области, муниципального образования город Балаково.
5.5. Работники Учреждения подлежат периодической аттестации, порядок которой устанавливается администрацией муниципального образования город Балаково.

6. РЕОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ И ЛИКВИДАЦИЯ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ

6.1.	Учреждение может быть реорганизовано или ликвидировано на основании решения Учредителя, либо по решению суда, в порядке, предусмотренном действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.
6.2.	Реорганизация Учреждения может быть осуществлена в форме слияния, присоединения, разделения, выделения и преобразования.  

6.3.	Учреждение считается реорганизованным, за исключением случаев реорганизации в форме присоединения, с момента государственной регистрации вновь возникшего юридического лица.
6.4.	Учредитель или орган, уполномоченный на принятие решения о ликвидации Учреждения, назначает с извещением органа, осуществляющего государственную регистрацию юридических лиц, ликвидационную комиссию (ликвидатора) и устанавливает в соответствии с Гражданским кодексом Российской Федерации и Федеральным законом от 12.01.1996 г. № 7 «О некоммерческих организациях» порядок и сроки ликвидации Учреждения.
6.5.	С момента назначения ликвидационной комиссии к ней переходят полномочия по управлению делами Учреждения. Ликвидационная комиссия от имени Учреждения выступает в суде.
6.6.	При прекращении деятельности Учреждения все управленческие, финансово-хозяйственные документы, документы по личному составу и другие передаются правопреемнику в соответствии с установленными правилами.  При отсутствии правопреемника документы по личному составу (приказы, личные дела и карточки учета, лицевые счета и т.п.) передаются на хранение в городской муниципальный архив по личному составу в соответствии с требованиями архивных органов силами и за счет Учреждения.
6.7.	Ликвидация учреждения считается завершенной с момента
внесения соответствующей записи в единый государственный реестр
юридических лиц.

7. ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ

7.1. Внесение изменений и дополнений в настоящий Устав возможно только по решению учредителя и производится в порядке, установленном действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.

----------


## Зарница

ПРОДОЛЖАЮ

Проект распоряжения Правительства Тюменской области «Об утверждении типового устава государственного бюджетного учреждения Тюменской области»



Проект

 ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВО ТЮМЕНСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ
РАСПОРЯЖЕНИЕ 	№	 

г. ТюменьОб утверждении типового устава государственного бюджетного учреждения Тюменской области 	 



В целях реализации Федерального закона от 08.05.2010 № 83-ФЗ «О внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты Российской Федерации в связи с совершенствованием правового положения государственных (муниципальных) учреждений»:
1. Утвердить типовой устав государственного бюджетного учреждения Тюменской области, согласно приложению.
2. Настоящее распоряжение вступает в силу с 1 января 2011 года.





                В.В. Якушев





                                 Приложение
к распоряжению Правительства
                           Тюменской области
от____________№___________


ТИПОВОЙ УСТАВ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО БЮДЖЕТНОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ ТЮМЕНСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ


I. Общие положения

1. Государственное бюджетное учреждение Тюменской области, ______________________________________________________________________
                                                     (полное наименование учреждения)
в дальнейшем именуемое «Бюджетное учреждение», создано в соответствии с ______________________________________________________________________.
(дата, номер и название распорядительного документа о создании бюджетного учреждения)
2. Наименование Бюджетного учреждения:
полное - государственное бюджетное учреждение Тюменской области 
______________________________________________________________________ сокращённое __________________________________________________________.
3. Бюджетное учреждение является некоммерческой организацией.
4. Учредителем и собственником имущества Бюджетного учреждения является Тюменская область (далее–Учредитель).
Функции и полномочия учредителя в случае, если иное не установлено нормативными правовыми актами Тюменской области, осуществляются _____________________________________________________Тюменской области,
(наименование органа исполнительной власти Тюменской области)
в ведении которого находится Бюджетное учреждение.
5. Бюджетное учреждение является юридическим лицом, имеет самостоятельный баланс, лицевой счёт, круглую печать со своим наименованием, штамп, бланки.
6. Бюджетное учреждение отвечает по своим обязательствам всем находящимся у него на праве оперативного управления имуществом, как закреплённым за Бюджетным учреждением собственником имущества, так и приобретенным за счёт доходов, полученных от приносящей доход деятельности, за исключением особо ценного движимого имущества, закреплённого за бюджетным учреждением собственником этого имущества или приобретенного бюджетным учреждением за счёт выделенных собственником имущества бюджетного учреждения средств, а также недвижимого имущества. Собственник имущества бюджетного учреждения не несёт ответственности по обязательствам бюджетного учреждения.
7. Бюджетное учреждение от своего имени приобретает имущественные и личные неимущественные права и несёт обязанности, выступает истцом и ответчиком в суде в соответствии с действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.
8. Место нахождения Бюджетного учреждения:
______________________________________________________________________
(место государственной регистрации)
Почтовый адрес: _______________________________________________________.
9. Бюджетное учреждение имеет (не имеет):
а) филиалы
______________________________________________________________________;
(полное наименование, индекс и почтовый адрес)
б) представительства
______________________________________________________________________.
(полное наименование, индекс и почтовый адрес)
10. Бюджетное учреждение создаётся на неограниченный срок.

II. Предмет и цели деятельности Бюджетного учреждения

11. Бюджетное учреждение создано в целях обеспечения реализации предусмотренных законодательством Российской Федерации полномочий органов государственной власти Тюменской области в сфере__________________.
12. Для достижения целей, указанных в пункте 11 настоящего Устава, Бюджетное учреждение осуществляет в установленном законодательством Российской Федерации порядке следующие виды основной деятельности (предмет деятельности Учреждения):
оказание услуг:____________________________________________________;
выполнение работ:_________________________________________________.
осуществление полномочий__________________________________________
                                                                     (наименование органа исполнительной власти Тюменской области)
по исполнению публичных обязательств перед физическим лицом, подлежащих исполнению в денежной форме.
Бюджетное учреждение не вправе осуществлять виды деятельности, не предусмотренные настоящим Уставом.
13. Право Бюджетного учреждения осуществлять деятельность, на которую в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации требуется специальное разрешение - лицензия, возникает у Бюджетного учреждения с момента её получения или в указанный в ней срок и прекращается по истечении срока её действия, если иное не установлено законодательством Российской Федерации.
14. Бюджетное учреждение выполняет задания, установленные учредителем в соответствии с предусмотренной настоящим Уставом основной деятельностью.
Бюджетное учреждение вправе осуществлять приносящую доход деятельность.
Доходы, полученные им от указанной деятельности, и приобретенное за счёт этих доходов имущество поступают в самостоятельное распоряжение Бюджетного учреждения.
15. Бюджетное учреждение вправе осуществлять следующую приносящую доход деятельность, не относящуюся к его основной деятельности в соответствии с п. 12 настоящего Устава:
______________________________________________________________________.
(указать исчерпывающий перечень приносящей доход деятельности)

III. Имущество и финансовое обеспечение Бюджетного учреждения

16. Имущество Бюджетного учреждения закрепляется за ним на праве оперативного управления.
Земельный участок, необходимый для выполнения Бюджетным учреждением своих уставных задач, предоставляется ему на праве постоянного (бессрочного) пользования.
17. Бюджетное учреждение владеет, пользуется и распоряжается закрепленным за ним имуществом в соответствии с его назначением, уставными целями своей деятельности и заданиями собственника в рамках, установленных законодательством Российской Федерации и Тюменской области.
18. Бюджетное учреждение без согласия собственника имущества не вправе распоряжаться особо ценным движимым имуществом, закрепленным за ним собственником или приобретенным Бюджетным учреждением за счет средств, выделенных ему собственником на приобретение такого имущества, а также недвижимым имуществом.
Остальным имуществом, находящимся у него на праве оперативного управления, Бюджетное учреждение вправе распоряжаться самостоятельно.
19. Бюджетное учреждение вправе с согласия собственника передавать некоммерческим организациям в качестве их учредителя или участника денежные средства (если иное не установлено условиями их предоставления) и иное имущество, за исключением особо ценного движимого имущества, закрепленного за ним собственником или приобретенного Бюджетным учреждением за счет средств, выделенных ему собственником на приобретение такого имущества, а также недвижимого имущества.
В случаях и порядке, предусмотренных федеральными законами, Бюджетное учреждение вправе вносить имущество, указанное в абзаце первом настоящего пункта, в уставный (складочный) капитал хозяйственных обществ или иным образом передавать им это имущество в качестве их учредителя или участника.
20. Бюджетные учреждения не вправе размещать денежные средства на депозитах в кредитных организациях, а также совершать сделки с ценными бумагами, если иное не предусмотрено федеральными законами.
21. Источниками формирования имущества и финансовых ресурсов Бюджетного учреждения являются:
- имущество, закреплённое за ним на праве оперативного управления;
- субсидии из бюджета Тюменской области;
- средства спонсоров и добровольные пожертвования граждан;
- иные источники, не запрещенные действующим законодательством.
В случае сдачи в аренду с согласия Учредителя недвижимого имущества и особо ценного движимого имущества, закрепленного за Бюджетным учреждением или приобретенного Бюджетным учреждением за счёт средств, выделенных ему Учредителем на приобретение такого имущества, финансовое обеспечение содержания такого имущества Учредителем не осуществляется.
22. Учредитель вправе изъять излишнее, неиспользуемое либо используемое не по назначению имущество, закреплённое за Бюджетным учреждением на праве оперативного управления, и распорядиться им по своему усмотрению.
23. Бюджетному учреждению открываются лицевые счета в порядке, установленном действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.
24. Бюджетное учреждение обеспечивает содержание имущества, закреплённого за ним на праве оперативного управления.

IV. Управление Бюджетным учреждением

25. Бюджетное учреждение возглавляет Руководитель,
______________________________________________________________________
(директор, генеральный директор, ректор, главный врач, художественный руководитель, управляющий и др.)
назначенный Учредителем.
26. К компетенции руководителя Бюджетного учреждения относятся вопросы осуществления текущего руководства деятельностью Бюджетного учреждения, за исключением вопросов, отнесённых законодательством к компетенции Учредителя.
27. Руководитель:
организует работу Бюджетного учреждения;
действует без доверенности от имени Бюджетного учреждения;
заключает договоры, в том числе трудовые;
утверждает должностные обязанности работников Бюджетного учреждения;
выдаёт доверенности, совершает иные юридические действия;
утверждает план финансово-хозяйственной деятельности Бюджетного учреждения, его годовую бухгалтерскую отчётность и регламентирующие деятельность Бюджетного учреждения внутренние документы;
утверждает штатное расписание Бюджетного учреждения;
применяет к работникам Бюджетного учреждения меры дисциплинарного взыскания и поощрения в соответствии с действующим законодательством Российской Федерации;
делегирует свои права заместителям, распределяет между ними обязанности;
в пределах своей компетенции издает приказы, даёт распоряжения и указания, обязательные для всех работников Бюджетного учреждения;
пользуется социальными гарантиями, предусмотренными действующим законодательством;
решает иные вопросы, отнесённые законодательством Российской Федерации и Тюменской области.
28. Руководитель несёт ответственность за деятельность Бюджетного учреждения.
29. Руководитель Бюджетного учреждения осуществляет свою деятельность на основании заключенного с Учредителем срочного трудового договора.

V. Филиалы и представительства Бюджетного учреждения

30. Бюджетное учреждение может создавать филиалы и открывать представительства на территории Российской Федерации и за её пределами с соблюдением требований законодательства Российской Федерации, законодательства иностранных государств по месту нахождения филиалов и представительств, международных договоров Российской Федерации.
31. Филиалы и представительства осуществляют свою деятельность от имени Бюджетного учреждения, которое несёт ответственность за их деятельность.
32. Филиалы и представительства не являются юридическими лицами, наделяются Бюджетным учреждением имуществом и действуют в соответствии с положениями о них, утверждаемыми руководителем Бюджетного учреждения по согласованию с Учредителем.
33. Имущество филиалов и представительств учитывается на их отдельном балансе, являющемся частью баланса Бюджетного учреждения.
34. Руководители филиалов и представительств назначаются на должность и освобождаются от должности руководителем Бюджетного учреждения по согласованию с Учредителем, наделяются полномочиями и действуют на основании доверенности, выданной им руководителем Бюджетного учреждения.

VI. Крупные сделки, конфликт интересов

35. Крупной сделкой признается сделка или несколько взаимосвязанных сделок, связанная с распоряжением денежными средствами, отчуждением иного имущества (которым Бюджетное учреждение вправе распоряжаться самостоятельно), а также с передачей такого имущества в пользование или в залог при условии, что цена такой сделки либо стоимость отчуждаемого или передаваемого имущества превышает _______(до 10 процентов) балансовой стоимости активов Бюджетного учреждения, определяемой по данным его бухгалтерской отчётности на последнюю отчётную дату.
36. Крупная сделка совершается Бюджетным учреждением только с предварительного согласия Учредителя.
37. Крупная сделка, совершенная с нарушением требований пунктов 35 и 36 настоящего Устава, может быть признана недействительной по иску Бюджетного учреждения или его Учредителя, если будет доказано, что другая сторона в сделке знала или должна была знать об отсутствии предварительного согласия Учредителя.
38. Руководитель Бюджетного учреждения несёт перед Бюджетным учреждением ответственность в размере убытков, причинённых Бюджетному учреждению в результате совершения крупной сделки с нарушением требований пунктов 35-37 настоящего устава, независимо от того, была ли эта сделка признана недействительной.
39. Заинтересованными в совершении Бюджетным учреждением тех или иных действий, в том числе сделок с другими организациями или гражданами (далее - заинтересованные лица), признаются руководитель Бюджетного учреждения и его заместители, если указанные лица состоят с этими организациями или гражданами в трудовых отношениях, являются участниками, кредиторами этих организаций либо состоят с этими гражданами в близких родственных отношениях или являются кредиторами этих граждан. При этом указанные организации или граждане являются поставщиками товаров (услуг) для Бюджетного учреждения, крупными потребителями товаров (услуг), производимых Бюджетным учреждением, владеют имуществом, которое полностью или частично образовано Бюджетным учреждением, или могут извлекать выгоду из пользования, распоряжения имуществом Бюджетного учреждения.
Заинтересованность в совершении Бюджетным учреждением тех или иных действий, в том числе в совершении сделок, влечёт за собой конфликт интересов заинтересованных лиц и Бюджетного учреждения.
40. В случае если заинтересованное лицо имеет заинтересованность в сделке, стороной которой является или намеревается быть Бюджетное учреждение, а также в случае иного противоречия интересов указанного лица и Бюджетного учреждения в отношении существующей или предполагаемой сделки:
оно обязано сообщить о своей заинтересованности Учредителю до момента принятия решения о заключении сделки;
сделка должна быть одобрена Учредителем.
41. Сделка, в совершении которой имеется заинтересованность и которая совершена с нарушением пункта 40 настоящего Устава, может быть признана судом недействительной.
Заинтересованное лицо несёт перед Бюджетным учреждением ответственность в размере убытков, причинённых им Бюджетному учреждению. Если убытки причинены Бюджетному учреждению несколькими заинтересованными лицами, их ответственность перед Бюджетным учреждением является солидарной.

VII. Реорганизация и ликвидация Бюджетного учреждения

42. Бюджетное учреждение может быть реорганизовано либо ликвидировано в случаях и в порядке, предусмотренными законодательством Российской Федерации и Тюменской области.
43. Реорганизация Бюджетного учреждения может быть осуществлена в форме:
1) слияния с другими бюджетными учреждениями Тюменской области;
2) присоединения к другому бюджетному учреждению Тюменской области;
3) разделения Бюджетного учреждения на два или несколько бюджетных учреждений Тюменской области;
4) выделения из Бюджетного учреждения одного или нескольких государственных учреждений Тюменской области.
44. Решение о реорганизации либо о ликвидации Бюджетного учреждения принимается Учредителем.
45. При ликвидации Бюджетного учреждения имущество Бюджетного учреждения, оставшееся после удовлетворения требований кредиторов, а также имущество, на которое в соответствии с федеральными законами не может быть обращено взыскание по обязательствам Бюджетного учреждения, передаётся ликвидационной комиссией Учредителю.





VIII. Внесение изменений и дополнений в устав Бюджетного учреждения

46. Внесение изменений и дополнений в устав Бюджетного учреждения осуществляется по инициативе Учредителя либо по инициативе руководителя Бюджетного учреждения.
47. Изменения и дополнения в устав Бюджетного учреждения утверждаются Учредителем и согласовываются с департаментом имущественных отношений Тюменской области.

----------


## Lena65

Лена, спасибо огромное :Tender:

----------


## Динара Мухина

*Два в одном*,  Здравствуйте! я работаю в культуре 6 месяцев ,вообщем "Чайник",я знаю прошло много времени ,но если вас не затруднит вышлите пожалуйста информацию 
 "рукопись" (ударение на последнем слове)- думаю мне она очень пригодится! огромное спасибо! :)

----------


## Lorkhen

Здравствуйте,коллеги! Я здесь человек новый,поэтому могу повториться с вопросом. В нашем сельском поселении создали мун. бюджетное учреждение "Центр культуры, молодежи и спорта" куда решили впихнуть и библиотеку, и спорт , и досуговую деятельность. И мы теперь стоим перед глобальной проблемой - как выстраивать работу? Коллеги! Если можете, помогите советом и поделитесь, пожалуйста, правилами внутр. труд. распорядка, труд. договором!!!

----------


## Леди N

ТРУДОВОЙ  ДОГОВОР  № 	


г. Химки Московской области		«		»		20	 	г.


Муниципальное учреждение	

именуемое в дальнейшем Работодатель, в лице Директора	
	действующего(-ей) на основании Устава, с одной стороны, и 

(фамилия,  имя,  отчество)
паспорт		выдан	
	(серия,  номер)		(кем выдан, дата выдачи)

именуемый (-ая)  в  дальнейшем  Работник,  с  другой стороны,  в  соответствии  со  ст.ст. 15,
16, 56 и 57  Трудового кодекса  РФ, Уставом и  Правилами внутреннего трудового распорядка
МУ	
заключили настоящий трудовой договор о нижеследующем:

1. Предмет договора

1.1. Работник принимается на работу в качестве	
	                                                                                                (полное наименование должности, разряд,  

квалификационная категория, специальность,  род работы, вид трудовых  заданий,  операций  и  т.д.)

1.2. Место работы:	

1.3. Договор является:	- договором по основной работе	(нужное подчеркнуть)
	- договором по совместительству	
1.4. Срок действия договора:
Начало:                                                         	« ___ » _____________ 20 ___ г.
Окончание:  	 - не устанавливается	

(нужное 
подчеркнуть,
заполнить)
	 -  устанавливается на срок 	до « ___ » ___________ 20 ___ г.	

(указать обстоятельство, послужившее основанием для заключения срочного трудового договора)	
	 - устанавливается на срок		


(указать обстоятельство, послужившее основанием для заключения срочного трудового договора)	
1.5. Срок испытания:	- не устанавливается	(нужное подчеркнуть,
заполнить)
	- ____ мес., с ________________ по __________________	
В период испытания на работника распространяются положения Трудового кодекса РФ, законов, иных нормативных правовых актов, локальных нормативных актов, содержащих нормы трудового права, коллективного договора, соглашения.
2. Права и обязанности сторон

2.1. Работник имеет право на:
•	заключение, изменение и расторжение трудового договора в порядке и на условиях, установленных Трудовым кодексом РФ;
•	предоставление ему работы, обусловленной трудовым договором;
•	рабочее место, соответствующее условиям, предусмотренным государственными стандартами организации и безопасности труда и коллективным договором;
•	своевременную и в полном объёме выплату заработной платы в соответствии со своей квалификацией, сложностью труда, количеством и качеством выполненной работы;
•	отдых, обеспечиваемый установлением нормальной продолжительности рабочего времени, предоставлением еженедельных выходных дней, нерабочих праздничных дней, оплачиваемых ежегодных отпусков;
•	полную достоверную информацию об условиях труда и требованиях охраны труда на рабочем месте;
•	профессиональную подготовку, переподготовку и повышение своей квалификации;
•	объединение, включая право на создание профессиональных союзов и вступление в них для защиты своих трудовых прав, свобод и законных интересов;
•	ведение коллективных переговоров и заключение коллективных договоров и соглашений через своих представителей, а также на информацию о выполнении коллективного договора, соглашений;
•	защиту своих трудовых прав, свобод и законных интересов всеми не запрещёнными законом способами;
•	участие в управлении Центром в предусмотренных Трудовым кодексом РФ, иными федеральными законами и коллективным договором формах;
•	возмещение вреда, причинённого ему в связи с выполнением им трудовых обязанностей, и компенсацию морального вреда в порядке, установленном Трудовым кодексом РФ, иными федеральными законами;
•	обязательное социальное страхование в случаях, предусмотренных федеральными законами.
2.2. Работник обязан:
•	добросовестно, своевременно, на высоком профессиональном уровне и точно исполнять свои трудовые обязанности, предусмотренные настоящим Договором и должностной инструкцией;
•	соблюдать правила внутреннего трудового распорядка Центра;
•	соблюдать трудовую дисциплину;
•	выполнять установленные нормы труда;
•	соблюдать требования по охране труда и обеспечению безопасности труда;
•	организовывать эффективную работу, обеспечивать выполнение текущих и перспективных планов работы Центра;
•	своевременно и точно исполнять распоряжения и приказы директора Центра;
•	незамедлительно сообщать Работодателю о возникновении ситуации, представляющей угрозу жизни и здоровью людей, сохранности имущества Работодателя;
•	правильно и по назначению использовать оборудование, приборы и материалы, бережно относиться к имуществу Центра и имуществу его работников.

2.3. Работодатель имеет право:
•	заключать, изменять и расторгать трудовой договор с Работником в порядке и на условиях, которые установлены Трудовым кодексом РФ, иными федеральными законами;
•	вести коллективные переговоры и заключать коллективные договоры;
•	поощрять Работника за добросовестный эффективный труд;
•	требовать от Работника исполнения им трудовых обязанностей и бережного отношения к имуществу Работодателя и других работников, соблюдения правил внутреннего трудового распорядка Центра;
•	привлекать Работника к дисциплинарной и материальной ответственности в порядке, установленном Трудовым кодексом РФ, иными федеральными законами;
•	принимать локальные нормативные акты и требовать их исполнения;
•	создавать объединения работодателей в целях представительства и защиты своих интересов и вступать в них.
2.4. Работодатель обязан:
•	соблюдать законы и иные нормативные правовые акты, локальные нормативные акты, условия коллективного договора, соглашений и трудовых договоров;
•	предоставлять Работнику работу, обусловленную трудовым договором;
•	обеспечивать безопасность труда и условия, отвечающие требованиям охраны и гигиены труда;
•	обеспечивать Работника оборудованием, инструментами, технической документацией и иными средствами, необходимыми для исполнения им трудовых обязанностей;
•	обеспечивать работникам Центра равную оплату за труд равной ценности;
•	выплачивать в полном размере причитающуюся Работнику заработную плату в сроки, установленные Трудовым кодексом РФ, коллективным договором, правилами внутреннего трудового распорядка организации, трудовым договором;
•	вести коллективные переговоры, а также заключать коллективный договор в порядке, установленном Трудовым кодексом РФ;
•	предоставлять представителям работников полную и достоверную информацию, необходимую для заключения коллективного договора, соглашения и контроля за их выполнением;
•	своевременно выполнять предписания государственных надзорных и контрольных органов, уплачивать штрафы, наложенные за нарушения законов, иных нормативных правовых актов, содержащих нормы трудового права;
•	рассматривать представления соответствующих профсоюзных органов, иных избранных работниками представителей о выявленных нарушениях законов и иных нормативных правовых актов, содержащих нормы трудового права, принимать меры по их устранению и сообщать о принятых мерах указанным органам и представителям;
•	создавать условия, обеспечивающие участие работников в управлении Центром в предусмотренных Трудовым кодексом РФ, иными федеральными законами и коллективным договором формах;
•	обеспечивать бытовые нужды Работника, связанные с исполнением им трудовых обязанностей;
•	осуществлять обязательное социальное страхование Работника в порядке, установленном федеральными законами;
•	возмещать вред, причиненный Работнику в связи с исполнением им трудовых обязанностей, а также компенсировать моральный вред в порядке и на условиях, которые установлены Трудовым кодексом РФ, федеральными законами и иными нормативными правовыми актами;
•	исполнять иные обязанности, предусмотренные Трудовым кодексом РФ, федеральными законами и иными нормативными правовыми актами, содержащими нормы трудового права, коллективным договором, соглашениями и трудовыми договорами.

3. Режим рабочего времени и времени отдыха

3.1. Работнику устанавливается:
- пятидневная рабочая неделя с двумя выходными днями	

(нужное подчеркнуть)
- шестидневная рабочая неделя с одним выходным днём	
- рабочая неделя с предоставлением выходных дней по скользящему графику	
- график сменности с учётом рабочего времени за месяц	
- ненормированный рабочий день	




3.2 Продолжительность ежедневной работы (смены), время начала и окончания работы, время перерывов в работе, число смен в сутки, чередование рабочих и нерабочих дней, устанавливаются правилами внутреннего трудового распорядка учреждения в соответствии Трудовым кодексом РФ, иными федеральными законами, коллективным договором, соглашениями.
3.3. Работнику предоставляется ежегодный основной оплачиваемый отпуск 
продолжительностью    		календарных дней, дополнительный    		календарных дней, в
соответствии с графиком отпусков, утверждаемом ежегодно директором Центра.

4. Оплата труда

4.1. За добросовестное исполнение трудовых обязанностей в течение месячной нормы рабочего времени Работнику гарантируется выплата должностного оклада в соответствии со 
штатным расписанием и в размере, соответствующем    		разряду Единой Тарифной Сетки
(ЕТС) по оплате труда работников организаций бюджетной сферы.
4.2. Работнику выплачивается премия по результатам труда, иные выплаты, в размерах и на условиях, предусмотренных Положением «Об оплате труда», действующем в Центре.  




5. Изменение, продление и прекращение договора.

5.1. Настоящий трудовой договор в период его действия может быть изменён или дополнен по соглашению сторон. Изменение условий договора оформляется дополнительным соглашением, имеющим письменную форму, и, являющимся неотъемлемой частью настоящего договора.
5.2. Договор может быть расторгнут как по инициативе Работника, так и по инициативе Работодателя,  в порядке и по основаниям, установленным Трудовым кодексом РФ.
5.3. Срочный трудовой договор по истечении срока его действия может быть:
-	прекращён по требованию одной из сторон;
-	продлён на новый срок. В этом случае продление договора оформляется письменным дополнительным соглашением не менее чем за 5 дней до истечения срока действия договора.

6. Прочие условия

6.1. Настоящий договор составлен в двух экземплярах, имеющих равную юридическую силу, по одному для каждой стороны, и вступает в силу со дня его подписания.
6.2. По вопросам, не урегулированным положениями настоящего договора, стороны руководствуются законодательством Российской Федерации, Московской области, нормативными правовыми актами муниципального образования, Уставом Центра.

7. Дополнительные условия







8. Адреса и подписи сторон
Работодатель:		Работник:

     (полное наименование)							(Ф., И., О.)


                         (индекс, почтовый адрес)							                                   (индекс, адрес)




		     (телефон)								(телефон)

Директор Центра		

       (подпись)                                     (Ф., И., О.)		         (подпись)                                   (Ф., И., О.)
		     М.П.

----------


## LILY2709

> Ещё раз повторюсь - Коллеги выручайте   Есть у кого нибудь Устав муниципального бюджетного учреждения с поправками по 83 ФЗ? Плиз, плиз, плиз


 Если еще актуально, то напиши в личку.... вышлю после праздника... У нас устав Районного Дома культуры.

----------


## Lorkhen

Спасибо огромное! :Yes4:

----------


## Леди N

ИНСТРУКЦИЯ по технике безопасности при организации занятий с воспитанниками.

1. Общие требования безопасности 

1.1. При работе руководитель коллектива обязан соблюдать правила внутреннего трудового распорядка, установленный режим труда и отдуха. 

1.2. Руководитель коллектива должен знать и выполнять: 

• инструкцию и правила по охране жизни, здоровья воспитанников; 

• санитарные нормы, правила, устройства содержания помещений МУК ЦДК; 

• правила пожарной безопасности, знать план эвакуации воспитанников на случай пожара, знать места расположения первичных средств пожаротушения; 

• инструкцию по оказанию первой доврачебной помощи пострадавшим. 

1.3. При проведении занятий руководитель коллектива должен соблюдать установленные режимы дня, расписание занятий с воспитанниками. 

1.4. При несчастном случае руководитель коллектива обязан срочно оказать воспитаннику первую доврачебную помощь, сообщить директору МУК ЦДК, родителям (законным представителям) воспитанника о случившимся, при необходимости вызвать «скорую помощь». 

1.5. Руководитель коллектива  должен знать,  что в кабинете 1-го этажа находится медицинская аптечка с набором необходимых медикаментов и перевязочных средств для оказания первой медицинской помощи. 

1.6. Руководитель коллектива обязан выполнять требования личной гигиены, содержать в чистоте и порядке рабочее место. 

1.7. При организации занятий возможно воздействие на воспитанников следующих опасных факторов: 

• поражение электрическим током при неисправном электрооборудовании, ТСО; 

• возможны разного рода травмы при неправильном хранении колющих, режущих, мелких предметов. 

1.8. Руководитель коллектива, допустивший невыполнение или нарушение инструкции по технике безопасности при проведении учебных занятий с воспитанниками, привлекается к дисциплинарной ответственности и с ним проводятся внеплановый инструктаж и проверка знаний по технике безопасности. 

Требования безопасности перед началом занятий 

2.1. Включить полностью освещение, убедиться в исправности выключателей, в работе светильников. Наименьшая освещенность в помещении – 300 лк (20 Вт/кв.м) при люминесцентных лампах и 150 лк (48 Вт/кв.м) при лампах накаливания. 

2.2. Убедиться в исправности электрооборудования в помещениях для занятий: 

• светильники должны быть надежно подвешены к потолку и иметь светорассеивающую арматуру; 

• коммутационные коробки должны быть закрыты крышками, а электророзетки – фальшвилками; 

• корпуса и крышки выключателей и розеток не должны иметь трещин и сколов, а также оголенных контактов. 

2.3.  Проверить санитарное состояние всех помещений и проветрить их, открыв окна или фрамуги и двери. Проветривание помещения закончить за 30 мин до прихода воспитанников. 

2.4. Убедиться в том, что температура воздуха в помещениях соответствует установленным санитарным нормам. 

2.6. Убедиться в том, что все стационарное оборудование закреплено во избежание его падения и травмирования воспитанников. 

3. Требования безопасности во время проведения занятия 

3.1. Руководитель коллектива не должен оставлять воспитанников без присмотра в комнате для занятий. 

3.2. Не проводить в перерывах между занятиями сквозное проветривание помещений в присутствии воспитанников. Запрещается проветривание путем открывания полностью окон, проветривание проводить только через фрамугу. 

3.3. При аварии (прорыве) системы отопления немедленно удалить воспитанников из помещения, сообщить о происшедшем администрации. 

4. Требования безопасности в чрезвычайных ситуациях 

4.1. При возникновении пожара, другой чрезвычайной ситуации немедленно эвакуировать воспитанников (согласно плану эвакуации) из помещения, закрыв все форточки, окна (с целью нераспространения быстрого огня). Сообщить о пожаре директору МУК ЦДК, начальнику хозяйственного отдела МУК ЦДК, вызвать пожарную часть. 

5. Требования безопасности по окончании занятия. 

5.1. Привести в порядок свое рабочее место и рабочие места воспитанников. 

5.2. Выключить электрические приборы. 

5.3. Убрать реквизит, бутафорию, оборудование, использованное на занятии в специально предназначенные места. 

5.4. Привести в порядок помещение для занятий. 

5.5. Проветрить помещение.

----------


## Леди N

Утверждено
  приказом директора
муниципального учреждения культуры
«…………………………»
№ …. от …  …. года
_________________/                           ./



Положение об обособленном подразделении.

1. Общие положения.

1.1. Настоящее Положение определяет экономические и правовые основы хозяйственной деятельности обособленного подразделения (далее Подразделение) муниципального учреждения культуры «Центральный Дом культуры «Надежда».
1.2. Полное наименование Подразделения : ….вский клуб.
1.3. Сокращённое наименование Подразделения : ….вский клуб.
1.4. Местонахождение Подразделения : …………
1.5. Подразделение не является самостоятельным юридическим лицо, пользуется правами и несёт обязанности, предусмотренные настоящим Положением.
1.6. Подразделение не имеет печати, отдельного баланса, расчётного и какого-либо другого счёта в рублях и иностранной валюте в отделениях банков.
1.7. Подразделение не является самостоятельным плательщиком налогов.
1.8. Подразделение  в своей деятельности руководствуется действующим законодательством Российской Федерации, Уставом муниципального учреждения культуры «….», настоящим Положением и решениями администрации муниципального учреждения культуры «….».

2.Предмет деятельности Подразделения.

2.1. Подразделение осуществляет следующие виды деятельности:
- деятельность библиотек, архивов, учреждений клубного типа;
- деятельность в области искусства;
- деятельность по организации и постановке театральных представлений, концертов и прочих сценических выступлений;
- деятельность в области художественного, литературного и исполнительского творчества;
- показ фильмов;
- прочая деятельность по организации отдыха и развлечений.
2.2. Вышеуказанные виды деятельности осуществляются с целью создания условий 
для организации досуга, обеспечения жителей сельского поселения услугами организаций культуры.


3. Имущество Подразделения.

3.1. Подразделение за счёт имущества муниципального учреждения культуры «…а» наделяется имуществом, необходимым для осуществления его деятельности. Имущество закрепляется за Подразделением на праве оперативного управления.

4.Управление Подразделением.

4.1. Подразделение возглавляет руководитель (директор, заведующий), назначаемый руководителем муниципального учреждения культуры «…».
4.2. Руководитель Подразделения осуществляет руководство текущей деятельностью Подразделения всоответствии с действующим законодательством, У ставом муниципального учреждения культуры «…», настоящим Положением, трудовым договором и должностной инструкцией. Руководитель Подразделения несёт ответственность за результаты деятельности Подазделения.
4.3. Руководитель:
- утверждает правила внутреннего трудового распорядка;
- отвечает за организационно-техническое обеспечение деятельности Подразделения;
- обеспечивает соблюдение правил и нормативных требований охраны труда, противопожарной безопасности, санитарно-гигиенического и противоэпидемического режимов.

5.Внутренние документы Подразделения.

5.1. В Подразделении ведутся документы культурно- досуговой деятельности (планы мероприятий, графики работы, графики учёта рабочего времени и пр.), необходимые для проведения проверки деятельности Подразделения.

----------


## Леди N

Утверждаю
Директор МУК …

-------------------.
10 января 2009 год



Положение
«О порядке установления доплат, надбавок, выплат стимулирующего характера работникам культуры МУК ……………….

1. Общие положения.

1.1  Настоящее Положение вводится в целях установления выплат стимулирующего характера работникам культуры МУК ………….. Применяемая система направлена на повышение индивидуализации материального вознаграждения каждого работника, учёт индивидуальных результатов и коллективных достижений, способствующих повышению эффективности деятельности учреждений культуры в организации досуга населения и в укреплении имиджа с/п …….вское за его пределами.

1.2. Выплаты стимулирующего характера выплачиваются из экономии фонда заработной платы.

1.3. Размер выплат стимулирующего характера устанавливается в процентном отношении к должностному окладу (ставке) работника или работника или в абсолютных величинах.

2. Перечень, размеры и условия выплат 
стимулирующего характера.

Выплаты стимулирующего характера назначаются за:
а) качественное и добросовестное исполнение должностных обязанностей, выполнение установленных показателей по категориям работников в размере до 60% должностного оклада, ставки:
- творческие работники: активная, плодотворная работа, творческие успехи и достижения;
- административно- хозяйственный персонал: инициативное отношение к работе, координация деятельности, обеспечение безопасности условий труда;
- обслуживающий персонал: содержание помещений учреждений культуры в соответствии с санитарными нормами, соблюдение правил внутреннего трудового распорядка.
б) сложность и напряжённость работы- 50% должностного оклада (ставки)
в) увеличение объёма работы- 50% должностного оклада (ставки)
г)по итогам года- за результативность деятельности, за реализацию общественных инициатив- в размере должностного оклада (ставки).

3. Порядок назначения выплат стимулирующего характера.

3.1. Выплаты стимулирующего характера всем категориям работников учреждений культуры с/п …вское назначаются приказом директора МУК ………….
3.2. Выплаты стимулирующего характера работникам МУК …… могут быть назначены по случаю юбилейных дат, при выходе работника на пенсию, по случаю государственных и профессиональных праздников, по результатам работы за год и достигать размера должностного оклада (ставки).

----------


## wert266

> мини проекты - это интересно что такое?для чего?


Это великолепная возможность заработать деньшку, особенно для ДК сельской местности. Я когда просила помощи, то мне нужно было "железные" аргументы для получения этой денюшки. Чтобы наверняка... чтобы не отказали...
Вот что получилось, может кому-нибудь пригодиться:
                                       2. ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О МИНИ-ПРОЕКТЕ

2.1. Краткое описание мини-проекта (Аннотация) 
(что планируется сделать в рамках проекта; 
проблема, на решение которой направлен проект )
Создание интерактивного клуба для детей и подростков. Расширение их информационного пространства, увеличение бесплатного доступа к ней. Знакомство и обучение детей по работе с компьютерной техникой.
2.2. Цель и задачи мини-проекта:
Цель мини-проекта: Активизация творческого потенциала детей и подростков сельской местности
Привлечь как можно больше  детей и подростков  в учреждение культуры с целью выявления всевозможных талантов.  




Задачи мини-проекта:
Привлечь трудных детей и подростков в учреждение культуры. Активизировать проблемы населения по досугу трудных детей и подростков, а так же  семей льготных категорий.

2.3. Рабочий план реализации мини-проекта
1	2	3	4
№	Вид деятельности	Сроки выполнения	Исполнители
1

2

3	Создание интерактивного клуба для детей и подростков сельской местности.
Разработка целей и задач интерактивного клуба
Разработка устава клуба	1 месяц	

4

5
6	
Набор  детей и подростков в клуб.

Приобретение оргтехники
Приобретение обучающих программ	1 неделя

2 недели

2 недели	


7	
Установка оргтехники	
1-2 недели	
2.4. Ожидаемые результаты мини-проекта
(количественные и качественные показатели)
Количественные: увеличение кружков в учреждении культуры
Качественные: Активизация творческого потенциала детей и подростков сельской местности.
                          Повышение социальной активности подрастающего поколения

Сопроводительное письмо

Просим принять мини-проект
«Это наши дети и мы за них в ответе».

                     ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О МИНИ – ПРОЕКТЕ
Краткое описание мини-проекта (Аннотация)
(что планируется сделать в рамках проекта; проблема, на решение которой направлен проект)
Увы, трудными детьми в школах называют любых детей, чье мнение и поведение отличается от заданного системой образования стандартов. И совсем не важно, при этом, что ребенок не пьет, не курит, не употребляет наркотиков и не сбегает из дома. Трудным считается ребенок, отличающийся от предусмотренного стандартами. И это плохо. А о том, что трудном ребенку самому трудно в жизни, никто как-то не задумывается… 
Итак, с чего же начинается работа с трудными детьми? С их изучения! А если конкретнее, то:
 С выявления  "трудных" детей начиная с младших классов. 
Определения уровня трудности воспитания и педагогической запущенности,  определения отношения к учебе и волевых качеств.
Определение отношения трудного ребенка  к себе и окружающим.
 Особенно для работников культуры – изучение увлечений,  способностей и взглядов на своё будущее.
 Работа с трудными детьми предполагает умение видеть в них полноценную  личность, веру в них.
Трудных детей намного труднее любить и уважать, но они в этом нуждаются больше, чем благополучные, так как, как правило, дома и на улице обделены любовью.
 С трудными детьми надо общаться как со взрослыми,  не ломая личность и взгляды, а постепенно преобразуя и преображая. Также работа с трудными детьми по определению требует оптимизма, чтобы были силы верить в благополучный прогноз жизни ребенка.
 А вот что запрещается при работе с трудными детьми, так это принуждение и насилие над личностью. Также запрещается тыкать детей носом в их недостатки, важно учиться понимать причины ошибок в поведении  детей и исправлять их мягко, постепенно и ненавязчиво.
 Также работа с трудными детьми должна давать им возможность проявить себя с лучше стороны.  В трудных детях  надо искать позитивные стороны, хвалить их как можно чаще перед сверстниками. 
Трудных детей как никого другого надо вовлекать в активную жизнь , даже нагружать общественной работой. На них можно влиять и собственным положительным примером в том случае. Если вы, являетесь для него авторитетом. Конечно, работа с трудными детьми трудна и кропотлива, но она стоит того, чтобы её проводить.
                           Цель и задачи мини-проекта:
В последнее время все чаще уделяют повышенное внимание проблеме целостности всестороннего развития личности ребенка. Поэтому достаточно активизировался интерес к  детям, желающим проявить себя в том или ином виде искусства,  а также  организовать процесс обучения таких  ребят. Первостепенная задача учреждения культуры активизировать проблемы населения по выявлению  трудных детей и подростков с вокальными, артистическими,  данными, обучение желающих народному творчеству особенно, для детей сельской местности, не хватает информационных знаний компьютерной техники и обучающих программ. Особенно остро стоит вопрос перед детьми из многодетных семей, семей льготных категорий, детей предоставленных самим себе.
В современных условиях  детей, желающих заниматься всевозможными видами творчества можно выявить с помощью специальных психологических методов. Главная задача работника культуры, которой обеспечивается его эффективная работа с  детьми, - это создание в рамках каждого посещения клубного учреждения необходимых условий для развития и формирования познавательной активности малышей, детей младшего школьного возраста и подростков. Для того, чтобы внутренний потенциал каждого ребенка был раскрыт максимально, нужно вести ежедневную, последовательную, индивидуальную работу на всех уровнях.

----------


## wert266

И второй проект я писала на костюмы:
2. ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О МИНИ-ПРОЕКТЕ

2.1. Краткое описание мини-проекта (Аннотация) 
(что планируется сделать в рамках проекта; 
проблема, на решение которой направлен проект )

Активизировать проблемы населения по возрождению народных традиций и обрядов. Прививать подросткам и молодежи  любовь  к традициям и ритуалам  украинской и российской   культуру. Возродить забытые традиции и обряды славянских народов 
2.2. Цель и задачи мини-проекта:
Цель мини-проекта: Возрождение национальных традиций и обрядов, а так же традиций и обрядов других национальностей. Привлечение молодежи в участии обрядов. Сздание фольклорного коллектива, который будет заниматься непосредственно показам обрядов.  Прививать любовь к национальной культуре. Приобретение сценических костюмов ( Масленица, Зима, Весна, скоморохи, Водяной, Русалки, Баба-Яга, Леший, Черт, Марена, Коза, Медведь, цыганские.

Задачи мини-проекта: активизировать организационно-творческую и поисковую работу по сбору традиций и обрядов. Активизировать организацию возрождения аутентичных обрядов различных национальностей проживающих в Старобешевсом районе.

2.3. Рабочий план реализации мини-проекта
1	2	3	4
№	Вид деятельности	Сроки выполнения	Исполнители
1

2

3.	Организация экспедиции для поиска и записи традиций и обрядов
Запись традиций и обрядов
Перерождение традиций и обрядов в сценический вариант	1 неделя

1 месяц

2 месяца	

4	
Выпуск сборника в сценическом варианте по обрядам и традициям
Пошив костюмов	
3-4 месяца

3-4 месяца	


2.4. Ожидаемые результаты мини-проекта
(количественные и качественные показатели)
Количественные: увеличение участников театрального любительского объединения «Непоседы»
Качественные повышение интереса населения к народным и национальным традициям и обрядам.





                                                            Сопроводительное письмо

Просим принять мини-проект
             «Возрождаем народные традиции и обряды»
                      ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О МИНИ – ПРОЕКТЕ
Краткое описание мини-проекта (Аннотация)
(что планируется сделать в рамках проекта; проблема, на решение которой направлен проект)
             Богата наша Украина на традиции и праздники. Веками украинский и русский народы свято чтили и хранили свои традиции, передавая их из поколения в поколение. И сегодня, спустя уже десятки и даже сотни лет, многие обычаи до сих пор не утратили для нас интерес. Так, например, на Масленицу, как и сто лет назад, провожают Зиму, встречают Весну, сжигают чучело, пекут блины, устраивают веселые игрища. А на народных гуляниях  «Троицу»,«Ивана Купала»,  а так же  на днях поселка и всевозможных народных гуляниях  продолжают разыгрывать сценки из древнерусских обрядов. И это понятно, ведь эти традиции - часть богатой истории украинского и русского народа, а историю наших народов  необходимо знать. 
         Работниками Новосветского Дворца культуры  собраны исчерпывающие сведения о веками складывавшихся национальных обычаях украинского и русского народов. На обрядовых мероприятиях, народных гуляниях зрители  узнают, как на  праздновали рождение человека, как крестили новорожденных и справляли день ангела, как играли свадьбы и строили дома. На «Ивана Купала» присутствующие  познакомятся  с кикиморой и водяным, русалками, банником, домовым и прочей нечистой силой. Кроме того у жители поселка, и особенно молодого поколения  возрос интерес  к календарным  и религиозным праздникам и обрядам. Но к великому сожалению проводя народные гуляния самодеятельные актеры зачастую пользуются не профессиональными костюмами, а, как говориться, «что найдем, то и оденем», тем самым нарушая создаваемые образы режиссера. Зрители зачастую не могут понять, какие персонажи задействованы в мизансценах. И только текст сценария помогает сориентироваться зрителям. 

2.2. Цель и задачи мини-проекта:
Активизировать проблемы населения по возрождению народных традиций и обрядов. Прививать подросткам и молодежи  любовь   традиций и ритуалов  украинской и российской   культуру, потому, что именно человеческое общество создало культуру, созидая опыт, накопленный им в прошествии многих лет. 
Национальные праздники, традиции и обряды - это не просто способ, метод или прием, с помощью которого можно весело провести время, это культура и искусство, благодаря которым, и через которые, достигается гармоничная связь между прошлым, настоящим и будущим нашего народа, и наша задача - доказать, что эти традиции, обычаи, обряды и ритуалы играют немаловажную роль в нашей жизнедеятельности и непосредственно в нашем развитии. Мы должны доказать, что национальная культура является неотъемлемой частицей общей культуры всех народов  и наш долг - сохранить и развивать национальные культуры, ее материальные и духовные ценности, ведь если отобрать у  человека с его менталитетом все обряды и традиции, то он всё забудет и всему разучится и вынужден будет всё начинать сначала. 
Проблема сохранения культуры - остается актуальной проблемой нашего времени. Мы обязаны беречь культуру, способствовать ее развитию и делать достойной частицей всего великого многонационального украинского народа.

----------


## лариса львовна

> Сопроводительное письмо


это письмо должен писать директор?



> Это великолепная возможность заработать деньшку, особенно для ДК сельской местности.


это в определённое время?т.е.об этом говорят?или это в любое время?



> Чтобы наверняка... чтобы не отказали...


куда этот проект нести?какие аргументы у них для отказа?или выбирается один из многих?
Извиняюсь что столько вопросов но у нас я о таком не слышала...хотя от них и элементарного не слышишь...

----------


## wert266

У нас обл.совет объявляет о конкурсах мини проектов. оглашают условия конкурса и вся область пишет проекты на любые темы: Цель Конкурса – содействие территориальным громадам сел, поселков, городов в решении местных проблем социально-экономического характера создания условий для повышения активности громад.

Приоритетные направления Конкурса:

    * обустройство детских игровых и спортивных площадок;

    * улучшение состояния материально-технической базы  учреждений и объектов социально-культурной сферы (ремонт, обустройство или оснащение объектов социального назначения - школ, больниц, стадионов и спортивных сооружений, библиотек, клубов, остановок общественного транспорта, общественных колодцев; создание музеев, специализированных студий; укрепление базы творческих коллективов);

    * ремонт памятников, а также местных достопримечательностей, исторических зданий и сооружений;

    * благоустройство мест отдыха населения – парков, скверов, аллей. 
Зайдите на сайт своего облсовета и посмотрите есть ли у них такие проекты. Хотя нам об этом и в нашем поселковом совете сообщили.

----------


## лариса львовна

Девочки!кто-нибудь знает о том что женщина на селе должна работать 6часов?Это мне сказала наша библиотекарь.у них на семенаре женщина даже ссылалась на какой-то документ.вот они теперь так работают.интересно бы узнать про это поподробнее.Хотя нам порой и дня нехватает... :Derisive:

----------


## лариса львовна

Рабочее время и оплата труда женщин, работающих в сельской местности.
В соответствии с постановлением Верховного Совета РСФСР от 1 ноября 1990 года №298/3-1 «О неотложных мерах по улучшению положения женщин, семьи, охраны материнства и детства на селе» (в рамках ст.92, 423 Трудового кодекса РФ) женщинам, работающим в сельской местности установлено сокращенное рабочее время – 36 часов в неделю.


Указанная норма распространяется не только на женщин - работниц сельского хозяйства, но и на всех женщин, работающих на селе.
Согласно п.3 этого Постановления при повременной оплате труда женщинам начисляется заработная плата за 36-часовую неделю, а также производится доплата за сокращенное рабочее время. Доплата за сокращенное рабочее время производится в соответствии с тарифными ставками или должностными окладами, предусмотренными по данной работе (должности) при нормальной продолжительности рабочего времени, с учетом иных доплат установленных данной работнице, а также премиальных выплат, не являющихся единовременными. Таким образом, суммарная заработная плата женщины, работающей в сельской местности 36 часов в неделю должна соответствовать ее заработной плате за нормальную продолжительность рабочего времени, т.е. за 40 часов в неделю. 
Если по каким-либо причинам сокращенное рабочее время женщине, работающей на селе, не устанавливается, и она фактически работает 40 часов в неделю, то переработанное сверх 36 часов в неделю время оформляется как сверхурочные работы и оплачивается в повышенном размере.
При сменной работе, когда по условиям производства не может быть соблюдена для данной категории работников еженедельная продолжительность рабочего времени, допускается в соответствии с правилами внутреннего трудового распорядка организации введение режима суммированного учета рабочего времени.
В этом случае работа, выполняемая женщиной – сельской работницей сверх сокращенного числа рабочих часов за учетный период (месяц, квартал) является также сверхурочной работой и оплачивается в повышенном размере.
Если женщине, работающей в сельской местности, по соглашению с работодателем установлено неполное рабочее время (неполный рабочий день или неполная рабочая неделя), то сокращенное рабочее время ей установить уже нельзя, так как трудовое законодательство предполагает установление режима сокращенного рабочего времени только в отношении нормальной продолжительности рабочего времени (40 часов). Соответственно, оплата труда женщине работающей в сельской местности в этом случае производится пропорционально отработанной ею времени.
При сдельной оплате труда женщин, работающим на селе, заработная плата им начисляется по сдельным расценкам, увеличенным с учетом сокращенного рабочего времени.
http://www.jobgrade.ru/modules/Artic...hp?storyid=727 вот сайт интересный.

----------


## annetka

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги. Помогите, пожалуйста разобраться. Какая документация должна быть у руководителя кружка художественной самодеятельности и любительского объединения? Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Рамоновна

Журнал учета работы кл.ф
Перспективный план работы/ программа деятельности
Список репертуара
Перечень материалов, за которые он несет материальную ответственность
Заявления от родителей о приеме в кл.ф
Инструктаж по ТБ с росписями участников

У нас такой набор

----------


## annetka

Спасибо большое. А у директора, только учетная карточка кружков и люб. объединений? Или какое-нибудь положение должно быть?

----------


## Рамоновна

Положение о кл. ф. общее, плюс у нас еще сейчас разрабатываются отдельно для самодеятельных, любительских и кружках ДПИ

----------


## annetka

Здравствуйте,госпожа Рамоновна. Спасибо за ответ, приму к сведению.

----------


## oksa

Lena65, это проект УСТАВА  МУНИЦИПАЛЬНОГО БЮДЖЕТНОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ 
МУНИЦИПАЛЬНОГО ЦЕНТРА КУЛЬТУРЫ  
ЛАЗОВСКОГО СЕЛЬСКОГО ПОСЕЛЕНИЯ  (сейчас находится на проверке у юриста, поэтому могут быть недочёты. )
http://files.mail.ru/34LMVF

----------


## лариса львовна

*annetka*, 



> госпожа Рамоновна.


ну ты меня переплюнула с моим здравствуйте!Здесь люди то простые без титулов обходимся! :Derisive: 
а то что новенькая ,то все когда то ими были.Спасибо за поднятое настроение! :Taunt:

----------


## Леди N

[QUOTE=oksa;4099857]

В приложении к Уставу у Вас есть следующие графы в разделе  План работы Бюджетного учреждения:

Кол-во часов для подготовки мероприятия
Кол-во часов на исполнение	

Нельзя ли уточнить, на какой документ Вы ориентируетесь при планировании этих ЧАСОВ ??

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Леди N*, 
Я как-то выкладывала где-то в темах вот такой документ.трудоемкость (copy 2).doc Наш ОДНТ рекомендует опираться на него.

----------


## Rufia

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Журнал учета работы кл.ф
как его заполняют подскажите пожалуйста....  :Tu:

----------


## Леди N

> , 
> Я как-то выкладывала где-то в темах вот такой документ.трудоемкость (copy 2).doc Наш ОДНТ рекомендует опираться на него.


Этот Ваш замечательный документ я уже скачивала.  :Yes4:  Спасибо. Думала, может ещё кто- то поделится информацией по затратам на подготовку мероприятия. :Tender: 

Коллеги, а сколько мероприятий в месяц (кроме дискотек) проводится в клубе на селе? Есть ли у вас какие- то цифры, которых вы придерживаетесь? Если одно мероприятие, то мало. Что же тогда делает сотрудник в оставшееся рабочее время? Понятно, что хороший специалист всегда себе дело найдёт, но специалисты- то разные бывают! Поэтому было бы неплохо и эти цифры тоже привести к норме. 

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, информацией о том, как вы эту проблему решаете?

----------


## Натник

> Поэтому было бы неплохо и эти цифры тоже привести к норме.


 надо конечно, но нам просто не дают их приводить к норме в соответствии со штатным расписанием.... :Yes4: 




> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, информацией о том, как вы эту проблему решаете?


поэтому никак не решаем, цифры заооблачно не реальные... к чему это приведет, одному министру культуры известно... :Tu:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> поэтому никак не решаем, цифры заооблачно не реальные... к чему это приведет, одному министру культуры известно.


Сегодня была на совещании по поводу отчета за 1 полугодие.Кошмар один, да и только.
 В феврале мы  ликвидировали структурное подразделение, думали вздохнули свободно... Не тут то было. Все кружки, мероприятия и т.д. и т.п. должны остаться на уровне. Показатели ни в коем случае нельзя снижать.. Сделали себе лучше. Теперь  2,5 культработника должны вести 25 кружков. И что делать?Так что -  Вранье продолжается. Да здравствует "родной и любимый ОДНТ"

----------


## Рамоновна

> Вранье продолжается.


ОНО-ВЕЗДЕ! ОНО-НЕИСТРЕБИМО!!!

Есть три разновидности лжи: ложь, гнусная ложь и статистика. 

_Дизраэли Б._
У нас - последняя разновидность...

----------


## TUTSJ

Большая просьба ко всем профессионалам! Сталкивался ли кто с оформление портфолио своего учреждения! Какова структура, содержание! Может есть возможность куда нибудь подглянуть?

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги! Обращаюсь к ВАМ за помощью.  :Tender: 
Занимаюсь разработкой стандарта муниципальных услуг. Всю эту тему просмотрела, спасибо за документы! Но может кто- то поделится своим "стандартом". ОЧЕНЬ интересно посмотреть этот  документ в исполнении продвинутых специалистов- а ведь здесь, как правило, только они и есть. :Yes4:  Мы с 1 января будем БУНТОМ (БУ нового типа). Потихоньку готовлюсь. В настоящий момент тружусь над стандартом. ...




uryvaeva-natalya@mail.ru

----------


## Зиновьев Владимир Иванови

Уважаемые коллеги,я работаю руководителем вокального кружка ДК (дети от 5-20 лет) на ставку.Какое количество детей по закону должно заниматься у меня в коллективе?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Зиновьев Владимир Иванови*,
все зависит от группы по оплате труда вашего ДК.

Примерная наполняемость участниками
коллективов клубных формирований

Типы клубных формиро-ваний	Группы по оплате труда
	I	II	III	IV
Художественно-творческие	18-20	15-18	12-15	10-12
Творческо-прикладные	12-15	9-12	8-10	6-8
Спортивно-оздоровительные	20-25	15-20	10-15	8-10
Культурно-просветительские	18-20	15-18	12-15	8-10
Общественно-политические	18-20	15-18	12-15	8-10

Вот так вот как-то... Таблица, к сожалению, сбилась, но надеюсь - разберетесь.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Нашла интересный сайт. Кое-что у нас было выставлено, но для тех, кто начинает - много интересного))
http://muk-psck.narod.ru/doc.html

----------


## lesyanew

Скажите, а у кого-нибудь в учреждении культуры есть оценочный лист (показатель эффективности деятельности)?

----------


## Рамоновна

Вот проект нашего устава. под буквами а-б-в-  неутвержденные варианты.

1. Общие положения
1.1. Муниципальное казенное учреждение культуры «Рамонская централизованная клубная система» (далее именуемая Клубная система) является районным муниципальным казенным учреждением культуры ….
а) по реализации (предоставлению) муниципальной услуги «Обеспечение населения услугами учреждений культурно-досугового типа(клубами)» 
б)клубного типа, 
создано (реорганизовано из…) на основании постановления администрации Рамонского муниципального района Воронежской области от ----------------«---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------».
1.2. В своей практической деятельности Клубная система руководствуется Конституцией Российской Федерации, Гражданским кодексом Российской Федерации, Бюджетным кодексом Российской Федерации, Налоговым кодексом Российской Федерации, Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации, Федеральным законом от 08.05.2010 № 83-ФЗ «О внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты Российской Федерации в связи с совершенствованием правового положения государственных (муниципальных) учреждений, , указами и распоряжениями Президента Российской Федерации, постановлениями, распоряжениями Правительства Российской Федерации, нормативно-правовыми актами Министерства культуры Российской Федерации, руководящих органов Воронежской области и Рамонского муниципального района, Законом Воронежской области «О культуре», настоящим Уставом, иными внутренними документами. 
1.3. Полное наименование: Муниципальное казенное учреждение культуры «Рамонская централизованная клубная система». Сокращенное наименование: МКУК «РЦКС».
1.4. Права Учредителя Клубной системы осуществляет администрация Рамонского муниципального района Воронежской области, именуемая далее Учредитель, в лице отдела по культуре администрации Рамонского муниципального района.
1.5. Клубная система является юридическим лицом с момента его государственной регистрации.
1.6.Клубная система имеет лицевой и специальный счет в органах казначейства, имеет круглую печать со своим полным наименованием на русском языке, штампы, бланки и иные средства визуальной идентификации, регистрируемые в установленном порядке. 
1.7. Клубная система отвечает по своим обязательствам, выступает истцом и ответчиком в суде общей юрисдикции, арбитражном и третейском судах, в соответствии с действующим законодательством. 
1.8. Учредитель несет ответственность по обязательствам Клубной системы в случаях и пределах, установленных гражданским законодательством и договором. Клубная система не несет ответственности по обязательствам Учредителя и созданных им юридических лиц.
1.9. Юридический адрес Клубной системы: 396020, Воронежская область, п. Рамонь, ул. Советская, д.11 
Фактический адрес: 396030 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, п. ВНИИСС д.85.

2. Цель, задачи, виды деятельности Клубной системы.

2.1.Основной целью деятельности Клубной системы является 
а)реализация (предоставление) муниципальной услуги «Обеспечение населения услугами учреждений культурно-досугового типа (клубами)» 
б)повышение качества предоставления, доступности и создания комфортных условий для получения муниципальной услуги «Обеспечение населения услугами учреждений культурно-досугового типа (клубами)»
в)обеспечение культурно-досугового обслуживания населения района посредством удовлетворения индивидуальных и общественных потребностей, связанных с организацией досуга и приобщением к творчеству, культурному развитию, самообразованию, любительскому искусству и ремеслам.
2.2. Задачами Клубной системы являются:
•	централизация методического руководства филиалами Клубной системы, творческими коллективами; 
•	изучение и анализ общественных потребностей в сфере культуры;
•	развитие культурно-досуговой  деятельности на территории Рамонского муниципального района;
•	реализация целевых программ в области культуры;
•	организация деятельности клубных формирований в сфере культуры и досуга населения;
•	предоставление культурно - досуговых, развлекательных, просветительских и иных услуг населению и организациям;
•	сохранение и развитие декоративно-прикладного искусства.
2.3. Для достижения установленной настоящим Уставом цели Клубная система осуществляет следующие виды деятельности (виды муниципальных услуг):
-услуги (работы) по организации деятельности клубных формирований;
-услуги (работы) по организации и проведению различных по форме и тематике культурно-массовых  мероприятий;
-услуги (работы) по выездному культурному обслуживанию граждан с ограниченными возможностями, пожилых граждан, жителей отдаленных населенных пунктов и др.;
-услуги (работы) по организации отдыха детей в летнее время;
-услуги (работы) по организации работы летних площадок для детей (по месту жительства детей, на базе организаций культурно-досугового типа, на базе других организаций;
-экскурсионные услуги (работы);
-услуги (работы)  по формированию и предоставлению в пользование банков данных, фонотек, видеотек, фотоматериалов и др. материалов;
-услуги (работы) по изготовлению сценических костюмов, обуви, реквизита, бутафории, париков для спектаклей, театрализованных представлений и других массовых мероприятий;
-услуги (работы) по изготовлению декораций для спектаклей, театрализованных представлений и других массовых мероприятий;
-консультативные услуги и научно-исследовательские работы в культурно-досуговой сфере;
-услуги повышения квалификации и профессионального мастерства;
-услуги (работы) по разработке сценариев, постановочной работе по заявкам организаций, предприятий и отдельных граждан;
-услуги (работы) по предоставлению оркестров, ансамблей, самодеятельных художественных коллективов и отдельных исполнителей для музыкального оформления праздников и торжеств;
-услуги (работы) по художественному оформлению культурно-досуговых мероприятий;
-услуги (работы) по производству изобразительной, печатной, сувенирной и другой тиражируемой продукции;
-компьютерные и интернет-услуги;
-услуги (работы) по прокату и аренде имущества и оборудования;
-услуги (работы) по продаже (розничная торговля) сувениров, изделий народных художественных промыслов;
-услуги (работы) студий звукозаписи;
-услуги (работы) по изготовлению видеофильмов по заказу населения;
-услуги (работы) в области рекламы;
-транспортные услуги (работы);
-изготовление копий на бумажных и электронных носителях.
2.4. Получателями муниципальных услуг Клубной системы могут являться как юридические, так и физические лица. В рамках муниципального заказа услуги предоставляются бесплатно.
2.5. Клубная система вправе осуществлять приносящую доходы деятельность по предоставлению услуг, находящихся за рамками муниципального заказа, лишь постольку, поскольку это служит достижению целей, ради которых оно создано. Доходы, полученные от такой деятельности, поступают в доход районного бюджета.

----------


## Рамоновна

3. Структура и организация деятельности Клубной системы.

3.1. Собственником Клубной системы является муниципальное образование - Рамонский муниципальный район Воронежской области. Учредитель осуществляет координацию и регулирование деятельности Клубной системы, контроль за обеспечением сохранности и использования материальных средств. Клубная система отчитывается перед Учредителем в порядке, предусмотренным действующим законодательством. Отношения между Клубной системой и Учредителем определяются настоящим Уставом и договором.
3.2. Клубная система независимо от территориального расположения входящих в ее состав филиалов представляет собой структурно-целостное учреждение, функционирующее на основе единого административного и методического руководства, общего фонда, имущества и централизации творческих и технологических процессов. Структуру Клубной системы определяет Учредитель.
В состав Клубной системы входят:
•	головное учреждение - Районный центр культуры и досуга /РЦКД/ /396020 Воронежская область, п. Рамонь, ул. Мосина, 9/;
•	агитационно-культурная бригада /АКБ/ и народный хор ветеранов, как структурные подразделения РЦКД;
•	сельские филиалы /сельские Дома культуры и сельские клубы/:
-Айдаровский сельский филиал /396002 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с.Айдарово, ул. Центральная, 86/;
-Большеверейский сельский филиал / 396031 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Большая Верейка, ул. Советская,3/;
-Богдановский сельский филиал / 396039 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Богданово, ул. Почтовая, 21/;
-Борский сельский филиал / 396010 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, п. Бор, ул. Пристанционная, 26/;
-Березовский сельский филиал / 396026 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Березово, ул. Ленина, 95/;
-Сельский филиал п. ВННИИСС / 396030 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, п. ВНИИСС, 85/;
-Горожанский сельский филиал / 396032 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Горожанка, ул. Центральная, 12/;
-Глушицкий сельский филиал / 396028 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Глушицы, ул. Центральная, 10/;
-Комсомольский сельский филиал / 396031 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, п. Комсомольский, ул. Центральная, д.1/;
-Князевский сельский филиал / 396033 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Князево, ул. Советская, 43/;
-Кривоборенский сельский филиал /396031 Воронежская область, Рамонский район,с. Кривоборье, ул. Песчаная, 14 «а»/;
-Карачунский сельский филиал / 396028 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Карачун, ул. Центральная, 17/;
-Красненский сельский филиал / 396030 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, х. Красное, 75/;
-Ломовский сельский филиал / 396042 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Ломово, ул. Центральная, 1 «а»/;
-Лопатинский сельский филиал / 396027 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Лопатки, ул. Центральная, 39/;
-Новоживотинновский сельский филиал / 396034 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Новоживотинное, ул. Шоссейная, 15/;
-Русскогвоздевский сельский филиал / 39608  Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Русская Гвоздевка, ул. Ленина, 45/;
-Сомовский сельский филиал / 396040 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Сомово, ул. Мира, 30/;
-Скляевский сельский филиал / 396037 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Скляево, ул. Центральная, 30/;
-Ступинский сельский филиал / 396024 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Ступино, ул. Совхозная, 1/;
-Чистополянский сельский филиал / 396046 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, с. Чистая Поляна, ул. Центральная, 13/;
-Яменский сельский филиал / 396005 Воронежская область, Рамонский район,с. Ямное, ул. Ленина, 50 «а»/.
3.3. Структурные подразделения и сельские филиалы не являются юридическими лицами и действуют на основании утвержденных Положений. Руководители структурных подразделений и заведующие сельскими филиалами назначаются директором Клубной системы на основе трудового договора (контракта) и действуют на основании его доверенности.

4. Управление Клубной системой

4.1.Управление Клубной системой осуществляется в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации и настоящим Уставом.
4.2. Учредитель Клубной системы утверждает Устав и изменения Устава, назначает на должность и освобождает от должности директора Клубной системы, осуществляет контроль за соответствием деятельности Клубной системы законодательству Российской Федерации, уставным целям и задачам.
4.3. Органами управления Клубной системой являются Учредитель и директор.
4.4. Управление Клубной системой осуществляется на принципах единоначалия и коллегиальности. Непосредственное руководство деятельностью Клубной системы на условиях взаимодействия со своими структурными подразделениями и филиалами, в рамках единого административно-хозяйственного управления осуществляет директор. 
4.5. Директор Клубной системы в соответствии с Уставом и в пределах своей компетенции:
•	несет персональную ответственность за результаты деятельности Клубной системы;
•	обеспечивает соблюдение правил охраны труда;
•	представляет отделу годовые планы со сметами; информацию о текущей деятельности Клубной системы; статистическую информацию;
•	утверждает планы работы Клубной системы, ее структурных подразделений и филиалов;
•	утверждает расписание работы клубных формирований Клубной системы;
•	готовит на согласование  Учредителю штатное расписание, должностные инструкции работников Клубной системы, сметы расходов;
•	представляет  ежегодные (квартальные) планы и отчетность.

Директор Клубной системы имеет право:
•	принимать и увольнять работников структурных подразделений по согласованию с отделом по культуре администрации Рамонского муниципального района;
•	заключать с работниками трудовые договоры и коллективный договор, если решение о его заключении принято трудовым коллективом;
•	издавать и утверждать приказы,  положения, инструкции по вопросам, входящим в компетенцию Клубной системы;
•	утверждать правила внутреннего трудового распорядка;
•	заключать договоры с юридическими и физическими лицами;
•	действовать без доверенности и представлять интересы Клубной системы во всех органах государственной власти, органах местного самоуправления и иных организациях;
•	выдавать доверенности.
4.6. Совещательным органом Клубной системы является Художественный совет, действующий на основании утвержденного Положения.
4.7. Работники имеют право на участие в управлении Клубной системой непосредственно или через Художественный совет.
4.8. Учреждение самостоятельно осуществляет планирование, прогнозирование, мониторинг и оценку своей деятельности.
4.9. Планирование своей деятельности Клубная система осуществляет исходя из целей, предусмотренных уставом, наличия собственных творческих и хозяйственных ресурсов, необходимости творческо-производственного и социального развития, а также с учетом целей, задач и направлений государственной и региональной политики в сфере культуры.
4.10. Планирование деятельности Клубной системы осуществляется на долгосрочный(год), среднесрочный(квартал) и краткосрочный(месяц) периоды.
4.11. В рамках планирования деятельности Клубной системы определяются перечень показателей результатов деятельности, а также их плановые значения на соответствующий период.
4.12. Клубная система проводит выявление и анализ лучшего опыта, разработку и внедрение в свою деятельность инновационных форм, методов и технологий работы, включая компьютерные и информационные технологии.
4.13. Организация предоставления муниципальных услуг Клубной системой осуществляется в соответствии с муниципальным заданием.
4.14. Муниципальное задание формируется и утверждается учредителем в установленном порядке. 
4.15. Муниципальное задание определяет требования к составу, качеству, объему и содержанию оказываемых муниципальных услуг, порядок контроля за исполнением муниципального задания, в т.ч. условия и порядок его досрочного прекращения, требования к отчетности об исполнении муниципального задания и иные параметры деятельности Клубной системы по предоставлению муниципальных услуг в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации.
4.16. Клубная система организует и ведет управленческий учет исходя из необходимости оперативной оценки степени достижения плановых показателей результатов деятельности, в т.ч. в соответствии с муниципальным заданием, определением основных факторов, препятствующих или способствующих достижению показателей.

----------


## Рамоновна

4.17. Клубная система организует и обеспечивает функционирование внутренней системы оценки результативности деятельности по достижению установленных целей, задач и показателей результатов деятельности.
4.18. Клубная система своевременно и в полном объеме представляет Учредителю в установленном порядке отчет о выполнении муниципального задания по установленной форме; иную государственную и ведомственную отчетность о деятельности, предусмотренную законодательством Российской Федерации и внутренними нормативами правовыми актами Учредителя.
4.19. В рамках контроля деятельности Клубной системы Учредитель:
•	проводит сбор, обобщение и анализ отчетности, предоставляемой Клубной системой, в т.ч. отчетов о выполнении муниципального задания;
•	осуществляет оценку результативности деятельности Клубной системы;
•	в случае необходимости проводит проверки финансово - хозяйственной деятельности Клубной системы и использование имущественного комплекса;
•	проводит анализ эффективности и результативности деятельности Клубной системы;
•	предоставляет Клубной системе организационную и методическую помощь, организует координационные совещания по вопросам планирования и контроля основных мероприятий, изменения значений показателей деятельности Клубной системы;
•	готовит рекомендации по повышению эффективности и результативности деятельности Клубной системы, а также по повышению качества и доступности муниципальных услуг.
4.20. Клубная система обеспечивает открытость и доступность следующих документов:
-устав Клубной системы, в т.ч. внесенные в него изменения;
-свидетельство о государственной регистрации Клубной системы;
-решение Учредителя о создании Клубной системы;
-решение Учредителя о назначении руководителя Клубной системы;
-долгосрочный, среднесрочный, краткосрочный планы деятельности Клубной системы;
-муниципальное задание;
-отчет о выполнении муниципального задания;
-годовой отчет о результатах деятельности Клубной системы по достижению целей и задач, установленных в долгосрочном, среднесрочном и краткосрочном планах.
4.21. Клубная система осуществляет информирование населения об оказываемых им услугах в порядке, установленном регламентом о предоставлении услуг.

5. Права и обязанности Клубной системы.

5.1. Клубная система имеет право:
•	использовать результаты интеллектуальной деятельности, приравненные к ним средства индивидуализации в порядке и на условиях, предусмотренных законодательством об авторском праве и смежных правах;
•	участвовать в установленном порядке в реализации государственных, муниципальных и иных целевых программ в сфере культуры;
•	образовывать и вступать  в созданные в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации и соответствующего субъекта Российской федерации культурно-творческие ассоциации, объединения и союзы;
•	принимать участие в международной деятельности в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации;
•	осуществлять другие виды деятельности, отнесенные к компетенции Клубной системы.
5.2. На Клубную систему возлагаются следующие обязанности:
•	надлежащим образом выполнять свои обязательства, определенные настоящим Уставом и договором с Учредителем в соответствии с требованиями законов и иных нормативно-правовых актов;
•	осуществлять в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации социальное, медицинское страхование и иные виды обязательного  страхования своих работников;
•	нести ответственность за ущерб, причиненный жизни и здоровью работников;
•	гарантировать соблюдение прав и свобод работников, получателей услуг и обычных посетителей;
•	выполнять другие обязательства, предусмотренные законодательством Российской Федерации о труде и гражданским законодательством.

6. Имущество Клубной системы.

6.1. Имущество Клубной системы является муниципальной собственностью Рамонского муниципального района Воронежской области и закрепляется за Клубной системой на праве оперативного управления. Земельные участки и здания, занимаемые  структурными подразделениями и сельскими филиалами, закрепляются за ними в порядке, установленном законодательством Российской Федерации.
6.2.Источники формирования имущества Клубной системы:
•	имущество, закрепленное собственником в установленном порядке;
•	имущество, приобретенное Клубной системой за счет выделенных бюджетных ассигнований, а также за счет доходов от предусмотренной Уставом деятельности;
•	имущество, полученное в форме дарения, пожертвования юридических или физических лиц, а также по завещанию или на иных основаниях;
•	другие, не запрещенные законом источники.
6.3. Клубная система заключает с отделом по экономике и управлению муниципальным имуществом администрации Рамонского муниципального района Воронежской области договор на закрепление имущества в оперативное управление. Имущество Клубной системы учитывается на самостоятельном балансе и состоит из основных фондов и оборотных средств.???Перечень
6.4. Объекты собственности, закрепленные Учредителем за Клубной системой, находятся в ее оперативном управлении с момента передачи имущества.
Клубная система владеет, пользуется и распоряжается закрепленным за ним Учредителем на праве оперативного управления имуществом в пределах, установленных законом, в соответствии с уставными целями деятельности, заданиями Учредителя, назначением имущества и договором между Клубной системой и отделом по экономике и  управлению муниципальным имуществом администрации Рамонского муниципального района Воронежской области.
Учредитель-собственник закрепленного за Клубной системой имущества вправе изъять излишнее неиспользуемое либо используемое не по назначению имущество по основаниям, предусмотренным договором и законом.
Клубная система не вправе распоряжаться имуществом, закрепленным за ним в оперативное управление, как то: отчуждение, обременение, передача на баланс другому юридическому лицу, залог, траст, внесение в качестве вклада в уставный (складочный) капитал хозяйственных обществ и товариществ или иным способом.
6.5. Контроль за использованием имущества, находящегося в оперативном управлении Клубной системы, осуществляется  отделом по экономике и управлению муниципальным имуществом района.
6.6.При осуществлении оперативного управления имуществом Клубная система обязана:
•	эффективно использовать закрепленное на праве оперативного управления имущество;
•	обеспечивать сохранность и использование закрепленного за ним имущества строго по целевому назначению;
•	не допускать ухудшения технического состояния имущества, закрепленного на праве оперативного управления. Это требование не распространяется на ухудшения, связанные с нормативным износом этого имущества в процессе эксплуатации;
•	осуществлять капитальный и текущий ремонт имущества, закрепленного на праве оперативного управления за Клубной системой;
6.7.Средства от приносящей доход  деятельности и приобретенное за счет этих средств имущество проступают в оперативное управление Клубной системы.
6.8. Имущество, переданное Клубной системе в форме дара, пожертвования, по завещанию, а также полученное из других внебюджетных источников, закрепляется за Клубной системой на праве оперативного управления.

7.Финансирование Клубной системы.

7.1.Клубная система финансируется Учредителем за счет средств муниципального бюджета через централизованную бухгалтерию отдела по культуре  администрации Рамонского муниципального района, согласно утвержденным сметам, на основании муниципального задания, формируемого Учредителем в порядке, установленном законодательством Российской Федерации.
7.2. Источниками финансирования деятельности Клубной системы являются:
•	ассигнования Учредителя из местного бюджета на основании утвержденной сметы доходов и расходов;
•	средства от приносящей доход деятельности;
•	добровольные пожертвования, целевые взносы физических и юридических лиц;
•	другие источники финансирования в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации.
7.3. Объем бюджетного финансирования Клубной системы определяется на основе нормативов финансирования услуг и нормативов содержания имущества Клубной системы.
Поступление средств из внебюджетных источников не является основанием для уменьшения бюджетных ассигнований.
7.4. Клубная система по согласованию с Учредителем устанавливает цены /тарифы/ на виды деятельности, приносящие доход  в порядке, установленном законодательством РФ.
7.5. Клубная система отвечает по своим обязательствам, находящимся в его распоряжении денежными средствами. При недостаточности денежных средств по обязательствам Клубной системы отвечает Учредитель в порядке, установленном законодательством Российской Федерации.

8. Трудовые отношения.

8.1. В Клубной системе действует система найма работников, предусмотренная действующим законодательством Российской Федерации.

8.2. Клубная система в пределах имеющихся средств на оплату труда, по согласованию с отделом по культуре, может устанавливать для своих работников формы и системы оплаты труда, виды и размеры надбавок, доплат и других выплат стимулирующего характера (с учётом принятого Положения).

9. Реорганизация и ликвидация Клубной системы. 
Изменение Устава.

9.1. Реорганизация (в форме слияния, присоединения, разделения, выделения, преобразования) и ликвидация Клубной системы осуществляется в порядке, установленном действующим законодательством Российской Федерации, нормативными актами и положениями Воронежской области, Рамонского муниципального района.
9.2. При ликвидации и реорганизации увольняемым работникам гарантируется соблюдение их прав в соответствии с действующим законодательством.
9.3. Имущество ликвидируемой Клубной системы после расчетов, произведенных в установленном порядке, с бюджетом, кредиторами, работниками Клубной системы, остается в муниципальной собственности Учредителя.
9.4. Внесение изменений и дополнений в настоящий Устав возможно только по решению Учредителя и производится в порядке, установленным действующим законодательством. Изменения и дополнения к настоящему Уставу регистрируются в установленном законом порядке.
9.5.Клубная система считается прекратившей свое существование после внесения об этом записи в Единый государственный реестр юридических лиц.

----------


## девушка с севера

Уважаемые коллеги, обращаюсь с просьбой. Мы переходим в казенной учреждение. Дайте кто-нибудь типовой устав казенного учреждения культуры

----------


## девушка с севера

и еще, можно ли в уставе (казенное учреждение культуры) обойти вниманием муниципальный заказ? Без него было бы совсем замечательно

----------


## Алла и Александр

*девушка с севера*, 
Прочитав ваше сообщение, у меня возник вопрос, А вы тему просматривали? Буквально 3 постами выше  Устав казенного учреждения. НЕужели трудно вчитаться в текст документа.



> Вот проект нашего устава. под буквами а-б-в- неутвержденные варианты





> 1.1. Муниципальное казенное учреждение культуры «Рамонская централизованная клубная система» (далее именуемая Клубная система) является районным муниципальным казенным учреждением культуры ….


Насчет муниципального заказа - у казенных учреждений его нет.

----------


## девушка с севера

> Прочитав ваше сообщение, у меня возник вопрос, А вы тему просматривали? Буквально 3 постами выше Устав казенного учреждения. НЕужели трудно вчитаться в текст документа.


Я его увидела, когда написала сообщение. Просмотрела сообщения до половины и на радостях задала вопрос, не прочитав остальное, впредь буду внимательней :Yes4:

----------


## annetka

Здравствуйте, всем! Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите, пожалуйста как должно выглядеть Положение районного Дома культуры, если наше учреждение подчиняется местной администрации и устав у нас общий? Спасибо.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> администрации и устав у нас общий?


Мы тоже подчиняемся местной Администрации, но Устав у нас свой.

----------


## Леди N

> Здравствуйте, всем! Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите, пожалуйста как должно выглядеть Положение районного Дома культуры, если наше учреждение подчиняется местной администрации и устав у нас общий? Спасибо.


Согласно "районному" Уставу Администрация района имеет право быть учредителем вашим, а устав у вас должен быть свой, ведь ваше учреждение создано для иных целей нежели администрация района.

----------


## Lena65

Девочки... :Smile3:  Я вновь с просьбой... выручайте. У кого есть инструкции для работников ДК по охране труда? Очень буду благодарна :Smile3:  Можно на электронку - maikova_elena@mail.ru

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Lena65*, 
Держи ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ.doc

----------


## Tararam

А у меня такой вопросик. В журнале учета клубной работы есть такая надпись сверху :"Заполняется ежедневно" если не ошибаюсь. Так как же быть если мероприятия мы проводим не каждый день?????

----------


## Lena65

> Так как же быть если мероприятия мы проводим не каждый день?????


что за объединение у тебя?

----------


## Lena65

Алла, спасибо! :Tender:  Скажи пожалуйста, что вообще в твоей работе есть по охране труда? Мы только сейчас начинаем этим заниматься с нуля... Подаём документы на аттестацию рабочих мест, мне нужны инструкции по охране труда персонально  на каждого работника.... :Yes4:  может подскажешь - где можно найти :Blush2:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Lena65*, 

Леночка, да собственно ничего и нет. Нас этим не загружают. 
У нас летом зашел разговор об охране труда, вот я и задалась целью собрать Инструкции, положения и т.д. Но, к сожалению, в инете практически ничего нет для культуры. Больше для педагогов. Если хочешь, я тебе подберу архив. Может оттуда что полезное возьмешь?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Tararam*, 



> А у меня такой вопросик. В журнале учета клубной работы есть такая надпись сверху :"Заполняется ежедневно" если не ошибаюсь. Так как же быть если мероприятия мы проводим не каждый день?????


Мы заполняем только те дни, когда мы проводим мероприятия. К мероприятиям относится практически все, кроме работы кружков и мероприятий внутри кружка.  Так же к мероприятиям относятся прогонные (2 шт.) и генеральная репетиция. 
Чтобы ежедневно проводить какие-то мероприятия, нужно иметь приличный штат работников.

----------


## Lena65

> Если хочешь, я тебе подберу архив. Может оттуда что полезное возьмешь?


Алла, спасибо тебе огромное!!!!! :Yes4:  :Smile3:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Lena65*, 

Лена, вот что у меня нашлось в компе. Немного, конечно, но что-то, да пригодится. Охрана труда.rar
А что от вас требуют по охране труда, какие документы?

----------


## Зарница

Меня в этом году дергали по охране труда. Проходила курсы.  В организации должен быть обязательно человек, ответственный по охране труда. А если штат более 50 чел - то обязана по закону ставка инженера по охране труда. Этот работник обязан иметь корочки что он прошел курсы по охране труда.У меня более 100 работников, я взвыла, когда представила какой огромный пакет документов мне надо приготовить. Но...повезло, я их заказала в областной инспекции по охране труда, дала им свои все данные, и они мне продали их за 15.000 руб. Поверьте - я не сколько не пожалела что заплатила такую сумму!!!!, она ничтожная по сравнению с объемом. Мне все подготовили, все нужные папки, журналы.... Я даже и не всовывалась в них - все есть и ладно. Должны были и на диске весь материал отдать - но мне все не доехать до них. Обещаю - как только будет материал на руках - поделюсь.

----------


## Lena65

Будем ждать  :Tender:

----------


## Lena65

это пока у меня на обработку в папке:

ИНСТРУКЦИЯ
по обеспечению безопасной и быстрой эвакуации людей 
при возникновении пожара

В целях обеспечения безопасности и быстрой эвакуации людей при возникновении пожара ответственность за эвакуационные мероприятия сотрудников отделов, групп и других структурных подразделений возлагаю на их руководителей, которые обязаны обеспечить безопасную и быструю эвакуацию людей при возникновении пожара.

I. Действия обслуживающего персонала при возникновении пожара в рабочее время:
1. В случае обнаружения пожара или возгорания каждый сотрудник обязан:
- немедленно сообщить об этом дежурному вахтеру, и по телефону пожарной службы        
   тел. 01;
- принять меры к эвакуации людей;
- обесточить при необходимости приборы, оборудование, отключить вентиляцию;
- приступить к тушению очага возгорания имеющимися средствами пожаротушения;
- принять меры по вызову к месту очага пожара руководителя подразделения.
2. Должностное лицо, прибывшее к месту пожара, обязано:
- проверить вызвана ли пожарная охрана;
- поставить в известность о пожаре руководство;
- возглавить руководство тушением пожара до прибытия пожарной помощи;
- удалить из помещения всех сотрудников, не занятых тушением пожара;
- при необходимости вызвать медицинскую и другие службы;
- запретить пользоваться лифтом во время пожара;
- организовать при необходимости отключение электроэнергии и осуществление других мероприятий, способствующих предотвращению распространения пожара;
- обеспечить защиту людей, принимающих участие в тушении пожара от возможных обрушений, поражения электротоком, отравлений, ожогов;
- по прибытии пожарной помощи сообщить старшему все необходимые сведения об очаге пожара, принятых мерах по его ликвидации, а также о наличии людей, занятых ликвидацией пожара;
- организовать оказание первой помощи пострадавшим.
3. Дежурная служба при получении сообщения о пожаре или о его обнаружении обязана:
- сообщить руководству о месте возгорания;
- один из вахтеров обязан открыть эвакуационные выходы этажей и здания и указывать место эвакуации:
- сообщить по громкоговорящей связи сотрудникам о месте пожара и месте сбора эвакуируемых согласно указаний руководства;
- вызвать пожарную команду по телефонам:
1-й расчет - 01
- сообщить электрикам об отключении электроэнергии, вентиляционных систем, лифтов, 
- быть готовым действовать первичными средствами пожаротушения;
- при необходимости оперативно вызвать пожарную команду и скорую помощь;
- уметь оказывать первую помощь потерпевшим.
II. Действия дежурного персонала при возникновении пожара в нерабочее время
В нерабочее время дежурная смена при обнаружении очага возгорания обязана:
- сообщить руководству о месте и времени возгорания;
- о принятых мерах;
- вызвать пожарную охрану по тел. 01 ;
- привлечь к тушению пожара всех лиц, находящихся в здании.
Быть готовыми лично участвовать в ликвидации очага пожара с применением первичных средств пожаротушения.

----------


## Lena65

Оперативный план - тушение - пожар
Оперативный план тушения пожара составляется начальником пожарной охраны и согласовывается с руководителем предприятия. Он должен периодически отрабатываться, в том числе и при ликвидации ложной аварийной ситуации.
Оперативный план тушения пожара должен быть основным документом, который определяет действия персонала энергопредприятия при возникновении пожара, порядок тушения пожара в электроустановках, находящихся под напряжением, взаимодействие с личным составом пожарных подразделений, прибывающих на место пожара, а также применение сил и средств пожаротушения с учетом мер безопасности.
Оперативный план тушения пожара является главным и единственным документом, который определяет взаимодействие персонала энергетических предприятий и пожарных подразделений, прибывших на пожар, а также основные вопросы тушения, порядок применения сил и средств тушения пожара с учетом требований техники безопасности.
Оперативный план тушения пожара должен быть основным документом, который определяет действия персонала энергообъекта при возникновении пожара, порядок тушения пожара в электроустановках, находящихся под напряжением, взаимодействие с личным составом прибывающих пожарных подразделений, а также применение других, сил и средств пожаротушения.
Оперативный план тушения пожара составляет начальник пожарной охраны и согласовывает с руководителем предприятия. Этот план должен периодически отрабатываться, в том числе и при ликвидации ложной аварийной ситуации.
В оперативном плане тушения пожара на пожароопасных и взрывоопасных объектах обязательно предусматривают участие в оперативном штабе тушения ложара представителей администрации объекта, изла-рают задачи штаба и служб объекта по предотвращению развития пожара, несчастных случаев, организации взаимодействия различных служб, участвующих в борьбе с пожаром.
Разработан ли на склад оперативный план тушения пожара.
Объекты, для которых должны быть разработаны оперативные планы тушения пожаров, определяет управление ( отдел) пожарной охраны МВД, УВД. Согласно указанию Главного управления пожарной охраны, в обязательном порядке составляют оперативные планы тушения пожаров на нефтебазах, биржах пиломатериалов и лесозаводах, в театрах, Дворцах и Домах культуры, на предприятиях с пожаровзрывоопасной технологией производства, в бесфонарных производственных зданиях, производственных зданиях с большой площадью сгораемых покрытий, на мелькомбинатах и крупных элеваторах, электростанциях, в морских, речных и авиационных портах, школах-интернатах, кинотеатрах, больницах, на базах продовольственных и промышленных товаров и в универмагах, музеях, картинных галереях, уникальных и важнейших общественных зданиях. С учетом особенностей города или поселка перечень объектов может уточнять и дополнять начальник гарнизона пожарной охраны. В каждом гарнизоне должен быть составлен список объектов, для которых должны быть разработаны планы, в списке также отмечают, когда и кем был утвержден и введен в действие план.
С этой целью для каждой нефтебазы заранее разрабатывается оперативный план тушения пожара. Расчет необходимых для тушения пожара сил и средств в оперативном плане проводится в двух вариантах.
На каждый резервуарный парк должны быть составлены технологическая карта и оперативный план тушения пожара.
С учетом особенностей на каждом энергетическом предприятии должен быть разработан оперативный план тушения пожара.
В организации устанавливается противопожарный режим и выполняются противопожарные мероприятия исходя из особенностей эксплуатации тепловых энергоустановок, а также разрабатывается оперативный план тушения пожара.
Для правильной и четкой организации работ по ликвидации аварии и пожаров на каждом предприятии совместно с органами Госпожнадзора должен быть разработан план ликвидации аварий и оперативный план тушения пожаров, в котором предусматривается привлечение всех служб предприятия и соответствующих служб города ( района) к аварийным работам, порядок приостановки работы цехов и участков, спасения людей, оборудования и мате-риальных ценностей, взаимодействия с пожарными подразделениями.
Для правильной и четкой организации работ по ликвидации аварии и пожаров на каждом предприятии совместно с органами Госпожнадзора должен быть разработан план ликвидации аварии и оперативный план тушения пожаров, в котором предусматривается привлечение всех служб предприятия и соответствующих служб города к аварийным работам. План должен быть утвержден решением Гор ( рай) исполкома. Отменить аварийный режим может только главный инженер предприятия после тщательного обследования объекта.
На каждом энергопредприятии должен быть установлен противопожарный режим и выполнены противопожарные мероприятия исходя из особенностей производства, а также совместно работниками пожарной охраны и энергопредприятия разработан оперативный план тушения пожара.

Боевые действия пожарных подразделений по тушению пожара в резервуар-ном парке ( резервуаре) хранения нефти и нефтепродуктов должны быть организованы с учетом сложившейся обстановки, рекомендаций и указаний оперативного плана тушения пожара на данном объекте.
Основным документом, который определяет порядок действий персонала АЭС при пожаре и взаимодействия с личным составом пожарных подразделений, а также порядок применения сил и средств с учетом техники безопасности, является оперативный план Тушения пожара на АЭС. Он, как правило, состоит из трех разделов.
Объекты, для которых должны быть разработаны оперативные планы тушения пожаров, определяет управление ( отдел) пожарной охраны МВД, УВД. Согласно указанию Главного управления пожарной охраны, в обязательном порядке составляют оперативные планы тушения пожаров на нефтебазах, биржах пиломатериалов и лесозаводах, в театрах, Дворцах и Домах культуры, на предприятиях с пожаровзрывоопасной технологией производства, в бесфонарных производственных зданиях, производственных зданиях с большой площадью сгораемых покрытий, на мелькомбинатах и крупных элеваторах, электростанциях, в морских, речных и авиационных портах, школах-интернатах, кинотеатрах, больницах, на базах продовольственных и промышленных товаров и в универмагах, музеях, картинных галереях, уникальных и важнейших общественных зданиях. С учетом особенностей города или поселка перечень объектов может уточнять и дополнять начальник гарнизона пожарной охраны. В каждом гарнизоне должен быть составлен список объектов, для которых должны быть разработаны планы, в списке также отмечают, когда и кем был утвержден и введен в действие план.
Разработанный план рассматривает и утверждает начальник гарнизона пожарной охраны. Планы тушения пожаров на крупных лесобиржах, нефтебазах и других подобных объектах, перечень которых устанавливает УПО, ОПО, рассматривают в отделах ( отделениях) службы и подготовки и утверждает руководство областного ( республиканского, краевого) аппарата пожарной охраны. Оперативные планы тушения пожаров на крупных объектах, на которые привлекаются службы и технические средства объекта, обязательно согласует или утверждает руководитель объекта. В таких случаях оправдывает себя практика издания директором предприятия специального приказа об обязанностях служб объекта и отдельных должностных лиц при пожаре. Копия приказа является документом оперативного плана. При необходимости привлечения к тушению пожара значительных сил и средств других объектов и служб города, не предусмотренных расписанием выезда, план рекомендуется представить на утверждение гор ( рай) исполкома, а в отдельных случаях - облисполкома.
Первоначально склад предназначался для хране. Так как оперативный план тушения пожара на баз; не составлялся, учения на объекте не проводились, начальствующе состав гарнизона не был знаком с оперативно-тактическими особег ностями объекта, свойствами хранящихся веществ и рекомендуемь.
Действующие нормативы предполагают обеспечение нефтебаз и перекачивающих станций сравнительно малым количеством пожарной техники. Эта техника при пожаре прежде всего должна быть использована для охлаждения горящего резервуара. Одновременно оповещаются о пожаре соответствующие службы, проводятся подготовительные мероприятия к тушению, организуется встреча прибывающих пожарных подразделений, привлекаются технический персонал и рабочие предприятия для остановки технологического процесса или проведения технологических операций с целью уменьшения опасности распространения пожара. Запасы воды и пенообразователя создаются на складах нефти и нефтепродуктов с таким расчетом, чтобы их было достаточно для ликвидации горения в одном наибольшем резервуаре. Если же нефть или нефтепродукты попадают ( при разрушении резервуара, выбросе) в обвалование или горят несколько резервуаров сразу, или кроме резервуара происходит пожар в другом месте, то в таких случаях тушение осуществляется по оперативным планам тушения пожара.

----------


## Lena65

ИНСТРУКЦИЯ
по охране труда сторожей
1.	В период нахождения на службе обязан соблюдать техничес безопасность и санитарную на рабочем месте.
2.	Обязан основные узлы жизнедеятельности здания (тепловой узел, эл.щитовая, пожарные краны, огнетушители).
-	Запрещено пользоваться эл. бытовыми приборами без соблюдения правил
технической безопасности.
- В зимних условиях и гололед обеспечивает пути эвакуации ( сколка льда ступеней, очистка дверей от снега, льда и т.д.)















Инструкция
по охране труда 
для
 УБОРЩИЦЫ


                                  1. Общие требования безопасности 
1.1. Уборщица  извещает своего непосредственного руководителя о любой ситуации, угрожающей жизни и здоровью людей, о каждом несчастном случае, происшедшем на производстве, об ухудшении состояния своего здоровья, в том числе о проявлении признаков острого заболевания. 
1.2. Уборщице следует: 
• оставлять верхнюю одежду, обувь, головной убор, личные вещи в специально отведенном для этого помещении (шкафу, гардеробной); 
• перед началом работы мыть руки с мылом, надевать чистую санитарную одежду, работать в чистой санитарной одежде, менять ее по мере загрязнения; 
• после посещения туалета мыть руки с мылом; 
• не принимать пищу в фойе кинотеатра и подсобных помещениях. 
1.3. На рабочем месте работник получает первичный инструктаж по безопасности труда и проходит: стажировку, обучение устройству и правилам эксплуатации используемого оборудования, проверку знаний по электробезопасности (при использовании оборудования, работающего от электрической сети), теоретических знаний и приобретенных навыков безопасных способов работы. 
1.4. Во время работы работник проходит: 
• Повторный инструктаж по безопасности труда на рабочем месте работник должен проходить один раз в полгода. 
• периодический медицинский осмотр; 
1.5. На работу в качестве уборщика принимаются женщины и мужчины достигшие возраста 18-ти лет. 

                        2. Требования безопасности перед началом работы 

2.1. Застегнуть одетую санитарную одежду на все пуговицы (завязать завязки), не допуская свисающих концов одежды. Не закалывать одежду булавками, иголками, не держать в карманах одежды острые, бьющиеся предметы. 
2.2. Для безопасного проведения уборочных работ проверить внешним осмотром: 
• достаточность освещения мест уборки; 
• состояние полов и других убираемых поверхностей. При наличии на убираемых поверхностях опасных и вредных веществ (пролитых жиров, лакокрасочных материалов, осколков стекла и т. п.) немедленно убрать их, соблюдая меры безопасности; 
• исправность вентилей, кранов горячей и холодной воды. 
2.3. Проверить наличие уборочного инвентаря, моющих и дезинфицирующих средств, отсутствие в обтирочном материале и тряпках для мытья полов колющих и режущих предметов; 
2.4. Перед применением пылесоса проверить: 
• отсутствие внешних повреждений электрического шнура, вилки и розетки; 
• затяжку винтов, крепящих узлов и исправность съемных деталей; 
2.5. Обо всех обнаруженных неисправностях оборудования, инвентаря, 
электропроводки и других неполадках сообщить своему непосредственному 
руководителю и приступить к работе только после устранения неисправностей. 
2.6. Уборщик должен знать и соблюдать следующие правила производственной санитарии: 
• уборочный инвентарь должен храниться в специально отведенном для этих целей помещении; 
2.7. На работу принимаются мужчины и женщины от 18 лет. 

                               3. Требования безопасности во время работы 

3.1. Выполнять только ту работу, по которой прошел обучение, инструктаж по охране труда и к которой допущен работником, ответственным за безопасное выполнение работ. 
3.2. Не поручать свою работу посторонним лицам. 
3.3. Применять исправное уборочное оборудование, инструмент, использовать их только для тех работ, для которых они предназначены. 
3.4. Соблюдать правила перемещения в помещении и на территории организации, пользоваться только установленными проходами. 
3.5. При транспортировке мусора и отходов вручную не превышать нормы переноса тяжестей. 
3.6. Соблюдать особую осторожность при уборке возле лестниц и дверей. 
3.7. Для уменьшения выделения пыли при подметании полов производить опрыскивание их водой или делать влажную уборку. Перед мытьем полов удалить травмоопасные предметы: битое стекло, гвозди, иголки и другие острые и колющие предметы используя совок и щетку. 
3.8. Производить дезинфекцию бачков для отходов, туалетов и гардеробных только в резиновых перчатках. 
3.9. Вентили и краны на трубопроводах открывать медленно, без рывков и больших усилий. Не применять для этих целей молотки, гаечные ключи и другие предметы. 
3.10. Наполняя ведро сначала наливать холодную, а потом горячую воду. 
3.11. Переносить горячую воду для уборки в закрытой посуде. При наполении ведра наполнять его на ¾ вместимости. 
3.12. Присоединение пылесоса к сети осуществлять гибким шланговым кабелем, который не должен находиться под ногами или прикасаться к металлическим, горячим и влажным предметам (батареям отопления, водопроводным трубам и т. п.). По окончании работы отсоединить пылесос от электрической розетки и поставить в отведенное для него место. 
3.13. При приготовлении моющих и дезинфицирующих растворов: 
• применять только разрешенные органами здравоохранения моющие и дезинфицирующие средства; 
• не превышать установленную концентрацию и температуру (выше 50 Ć) моющих растворов; 
• не допускать распыления моющих и дезинфицирующих средств, попадания их растворов на кожу и слизистые оболочки; 
• хранить дезинфицирующие средства в емкости с плотно закрытой крышкой (пробкой). 
3.14. При уборке не допускается: 
• производить уборку мусора и уплотнять его в урне (ящике) непосредственно руками; 
• класть тряпки или какие – либо другие предметы на оборудование; 
• прикасаться тряпкой или руками к открытым и неогражденным токоведущим частям оборудования, а также к оголенным с поврежденной изоляцией проводам; 
• пользоваться неисправными вентилями и кранами; 
• мыть руки в масле, бензине, эмульсиях, керосине; 
3.15. Не оставлять без присмотра пылесос включенный в розетку электропитания. Не работать на нем, если имеется хотя бы одна неисправность (нечетка работа выключателя, появление запаха и дыма, поломка или появление трещин корпуса). 
3.16. Предупреждать о предстоящем пуске оборудования работников, находящихся рядом. Включать и выключать оборудование сухими руками и только при помощи кнопок "пуск" и "стоп"; 

                       4. Требования безопасности в аварийных ситуациях

4.1. При возникновении поломки оборудования, угрожающей аварией следует прекратить его эксплуатацию, а также подачу к нему электроэнергии. 
4.2. Пострадавшему при травмировании, отравлении и внезапном заболевании должна быть оказана первая (доврачебная) помощь и, при необходимости, организована доставка его в учреждение здравоохранения. 

                          5. Требования безопасности по окончании работы 

5.1. Очистить от пыли и грязи уборочное оборудование и переместить его в места хранения. 
5.2. Уборочный инвентарь промыть с использованием моющих и дезинфицирующих средств, просушить и убрать на место. 
5.3. Моющие и дезинфицирующие средства убрать под замок. 
5.4. Вымыть руки в резиновых перчатках с мылом, вытереть досуха и снять перчатки. 
5.5. Смазать руки питающим и регенерирующим кожу кремом.

----------


## Lena65

УТВЕРЖДАЮ
Директор МУ «ЦКС»
 МО ГО «,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,»
_________________Е.А.Иванова
«___»________________2011 г.


Инструкция 
для сотрудников МУ «ЦКС» МО ГО «,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,»
по охране труда  во время уборки  прилегающей территории.


1.	Приходите на работу в рабочей одежде и обуви.
2.	Переносите заострённые сельскохозяйственные орудия (лопаты, грабли, вилы) в вертикальном положении так, чтобы рабочая часть была направлена вниз:  это предохранит от травмы.
3.	При переноске земли или мусора на носилках не перегружайте их. 
4.	При переноске тяжестей равномерно нагружайте обе руки.
5.	Во избежание переутомления делайте в работе 10 минут перерыва, через каждые 20 или 30 мин. Работая лопатой, следить за тем, чтобы она не ранила ноги. Не перегружайте лопату землей, нагружайте ее не более чем на 1/3 штыка. 
6.	Во время работы граблями, вилами, кирками, ломом не направляйте их рабочую часть на окружающих.
7.	Работайте обязательно в перчатках.
8.	По окончании работы очистите инвентарь, сдайте его, тщательно вымойте руки с мылом.
10.В случае какой-либо травмы, сейчас же обратитесь к ответственному за уборку территории.

----------


## Lena65

УТВЕРЖДАЮ
Директор МУ «ЦКС»
 МО ГО «………………»
______________Е.И.Иванова
17  января  2011 г.


ИНСТРУКЦИЯ
О МЕРАХ ПОЖАРНОЙ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ
В ПОМЕЩЕНИЯХ ЗДАНИЯ ККЗ «Россия»

      Настоящая инструкция разработана на основе "Правил пожарной безопасности в Российской Федерации" ППБ - 01 - 2003.
Руководители и должностные лица организаций, лица, в установленном порядке назначенные ответственными за обеспечение пожарной безопасности, должны обеспечить своевременное выполнение требований пожарной безопасности, предписаний, постановлений и иных законных требований государственных инспекторов по пожарному надзору, а также осмотр помещений перед закрытием по окончании рабочего дня.
      Работники организации должны соблюдать требования пожарной безопасности, соблюдать и поддерживать противопожарный режим, выполнять меры предосторожности при пользовании электрическими приборами, предметами химии, проведении работ с легковоспламеняющимися (ЛВЖ) и горючими (ГЖ) жидкостями, другими опасными в пожарном отношении веществами, материалами и оборудованием, а в случае обнаружения пожара сообщить о нем в подразделение пожарной охраны и принять возможные меры к спасению людей, имущества и ликвидации пожара.
      В каждом помещении должны быть вывешены на видном месте таблички с указанием ответственного за противопожарное состояние и телефонов для сообщения о пожаре.
      Работники организации должны допускаться к работе только после прохождения противопожарного инструктажа, а при изменении специфики работы проходить дополнительное обучение по предупреждению и тушению возможных пожаров в порядке, установленном руководителем. Повторный инструктаж проводить не реже одного раза в шесть месящев.
      При осмотре помещений перед закрытием проверить следующее: электрооборудование и электроприборы отключены, окна и форточки закрыты, эвакуационные проходы свободны, отходы и мусор удалены из помещений, отсутствуют неисправности (повреждения) автоматических устройств систем обнаружения и тушения пожара, двери закрыты на замок. Выявленные нарушения должны быть устранены.
      Правила применения в помещениях организации открытого огня, допустимость курения, определение мест и допустимого количества единовременно находящихся в помещениях пожароопасных веществ и материалов, определение категории взрывопожарной и пожарной опасности, а также класса зоны по правилам устройства электроустановок устанавливаются распорядительными документами организации.
      В помещениях с одним эвакуационным выходом одновременное пребывание 50 и более человек не допускается.
      Двери на путях эвакуации должны открываться свободно и по направлению выхода из здания. Запоры на дверях эвакуационных выходов должны обеспечивать людям, находящимся внутри здания, возможность свободного открывания запоров изнутри без ключа.
      Устройства для самозакрывания дверей должны находиться в исправном состоянии. Не допускается устанавливать какие-либо приспособления, препятствующие нормальному закрыванию противопожарных или противодымных дверей.
      Эвакуационные пути и выходы, в том числе проходы, коридоры, тамбуры, галереи, лифтовые холлы, лестничные площадки, марши лестниц, двери, эвакуационные люки, двери и люки на балконах и лоджиях, переходы в смежные секции, выходы на наружные эвакуационные лестницы, подходы к внутренним пожарным кранам, огнетушителям должны быть постоянно свободны.
      Противопожарные системы автоматического пожаротушения, дымоудаления, автоматическая пожарная сигнализация, первичные средства пожаротушения, противопожарные двери и устройства для их самозакрывания необходимо постоянно содержать в исправном состоянии.
      Помещения, здания и сооружения необходимо обеспечивать первичными средствами пожаротушения согласно норм положенности, которые должны содержаться в исправном состоянии и в соответствии с паспортными данными на них.
     Оросители спринклерных (дренчерных) установок в местах, где имеется опасность механического повреждения, должны быть защищены надежными ограждениями, не влияющими на распространение тепла и не изменяющими карту орошения.
     Устанавливать взамен вскрывшихся и неисправных оросителей пробки и заглушки не разрешается.
     Ковры, ковровые дорожки и другие покрытия полов должны надежно крепиться к полу.
     Электроустановки, бытовые электроприборы в помещениях, в которых по окончании рабочего времени отсутствует дежурный персонал, должны быть обесточены, за исключением дежурного освещения, установок пожаротушения и противопожарного водоснабжения, пожарной и охранно-пожарной сигнализации. Другие электроустановки и электротехнические изделия могут оставаться под напряжением, если это обусловлено их функциональным назначением и (или) предусмотрено требованиями инструкции по эксплуатации.
     Приемники электрической энергии (электроприемники и электроприборы) должны эксплуатироваться в условиях, соответствующих требованиям инструкций организаций - изготовителей.
     Применение электробытовых и электронагревательных приборов допускается только после оформления в установленном порядке разрешения на их эксплуатацию.
     При обнаружении неисправности электрооборудования его необходимо отключить от электрической сети и принять меры к устранению неисправностей.
     Отверстия в местах пересечения электрических проводов и кабелей (проложенных впервые или взамен существующих) с противопожарными преградами в зданиях и сооружениях должны быть заделаны огнестойким материалом до включения электросети под напряжение.
     Объемные самосветящиеся знаки пожарной безопасности с автономным питанием и от электросети, используемые на путях эвакуации (в том числе световые указатели "Эвакуационный (запасный) выход", "Дверь эвакуационного выхода"), должны постоянно находиться в исправном и включенном состоянии.
     Проектирование, монтаж, эксплуатацию электрических сетей, электроустановок и электротехнических изделий, а также контроль за их техническим состоянием необходимо осуществлять в соответствии с требованиями нормативных документов по электроэнергетике.
     Изменение объемно-планировочных решений, функционального назначения помещений, установка нового технологического оборудования, внесение изменений в инженерные системы должно проводится в соответствии с действующими нормативными документами на основании проектных решений, согласованных с надзорными органами, и выполнятся организациями, имеющими лицензии на данный вид работ.
    При аренде помещений арендаторами должны выполняться противопожарные требования норм для данного типа зданий.
    Нарушения огнезащитных покрытий (штукатурки, специальных красок, лаков, обмазок и т.п.) строительных конструкций, горючих отделочных и теплоизоляционных материалов, металлических опор оборудования должны немедленно устраняться.
    Помещения должны своевременно очищаться от горючих отходов, мусора, и т.п.. Отходы и мусор следует собирать в специальные емкости или урны и ежедневно вывозить на специальную площадку сбора отходов.
    Проведение пожароопасных работ (окрасочные, газо-электросварочные, работы с клеями, мастиками, легковоспламеняющимися и горючими жидкостями, полимерными и другими горючими материалами и др.) должно быть согласовано в установленном порядке с Государственной противопожарной службой с оформлением наряда - допуска. Ответственность за их проведение возлагается на администрацию подразделения, где проводятся указанные работы.

    В зданиях и помещениях организации запрещается:

• хранение и применение в подвалах и цокольных этажах ЛВЖ и ГЖ, взрывчатых веществ, баллонов с газами, товаров в аэрозольной упаковке, целлулоида и других взрывопожароопасных веществ и материалов, кроме случаев, оговоренных в действующих нормативных документах;
• использовать технические этажи, венткамеры и другие технические помещения для организации производственных участков, мастерских, а также хранения продукции, оборудования, мебели и других предметов;
• размещать в лифтовых холлах кладовые, киоски, ларьки и т.п.;
• устраивать склады горючих материалов, размещать иные хозяйственные помещения в подвалах и цокольных этажах, если вход в них не изолирован от общих лестничных клеток;
• снимать предусмотренные проектом двери эвакуационных выходов из поэтажных коридоров, холлов, фойе, тамбуров и лестничных клеток, другие двери, препятствующие распространению опасных факторов пожара на путях эвакуации;
• производить изменения объемно-планировочных решений, в результате которых ухудшаются условия безопасной эвакуации людей, ограничивается доступ к огнетушителям, пожарным кранам и другим средствам пожарной безопасности или уменьшается зона действия автоматических систем противопожарной защиты (автоматической пожарной сигнализации, стационарной автоматической установки пожаротушения, системы дымоудаления, системы оповещения и управления эвакуацией). Уменьшение зоны действия автоматической пожарной сигнализации или автоматической установки пожаротушения в результате перепланировки допускается только при дополнительной защите объемов помещений, исключенных из зоны действия указанных выше автоматических установок, индивидуальными пожарными извещателями или модульными установками пожаротушения соответственно;
• проводить уборку помещений и стирку одежды с применением бензина, керосина и других ЛВЖ и ГЖ;
• производить отогревание замерзших труб паяльными лампами и другими способами с применением открытого огня;
• устанавливать глухие решетки на окнах и приямках у окон подвалов, за исключением случаев, специально оговоренных в нормах и правилах, утвержденных в установленном порядке;
• остеклять балконы, лоджии и галереи, ведущие к незадымляемым лестничным клеткам;
• устраивать в лестничных клетках и поэтажных коридорах кладовые (чуланы), а также хранить под лестничными маршами и на лестничных площадках вещи, мебель и другие горючие материалы. Под лестничными маршами в первом и цокольном этажах допускается устройство только помещений для узлов управления центрального отопления, водомерных узлов и электрощитовых, выгороженных перегородками из негорючих материалов;
• устанавливать дополнительные двери или изменять направление открывания дверей (в отступлении от проекта) из квартир в общий коридор (на площадку лестничной клетки), если это препятствует свободной эвакуации людей или ухудшает условия эвакуации из соседних квартир;
• устраивать в производственных и складских помещениях зданий антресоли, конторки и другие встроенные помещения из горючих и трудногорючих материалов и листового металла;
• загромождать эвакуационные пути и выходы различными материалами и предметами, мебелью, оборудованием, отходами, а также забивать двери эвакуационных выходов;
• устраивать в тамбурах выходов сушилки и вешалки для одежды, гардеробы, а также хранить (в том числе временно) инвентарь и материалы;
• устраивать на путях эвакуации пороги (за исключением порогов в дверных проемах), вращающиеся двери и турникеты, а также другие устройства, препятствующие свободной эвакуации людей;
• применять горючие материалы для отделки, облицовки и окраски стен и потолков, а также ступеней и лестничных площадок на путях эвакуации;
• фиксировать самозакрывающиеся двери лестничных клеток, коридоров, холлов и тамбуров в открытом положении (если для этих целей не используются автоматические устройства, срабатывающие при пожаре), а также снимать их;
• остеклять или закрывать жалюзи воздушных зон в незадымляемых лестничных клетках;
• заменять армированное стекло обычным в остеклениях дверей и фрамуг;
• эксплуатировать электроприборы и оборудование, имеющие неисправности, которые в соответствии с инструкцией по эксплуатации могут привести к пожару;
• эксплуатировать электропровода и кабели с поврежденной или потерявшей защитные свойства изоляцией;
• пользоваться поврежденными розетками, рубильниками, выключателями и другими электроустановочными изделиями;
• обертывать электролампы и светильники бумагой, тканью и другими горючими материалами, а также эксплуатировать светильники со снятыми колпаками (рассеивателями), предусмотренными конструкцией светильника;
• пользоваться электроутюгами, электроплитками, электрочайниками и другими электронагревательными приборами, не имеющими устройств тепловой защиты, без подставок из негорючих теплоизоляционных материалов, исключающих опасность возникновения пожара;
• применять нестандартные (самодельные) электронагревательные приборы, использовать некалиброванные плавкие вставки или другие самодельные аппараты защиты от перегрузки и короткого замыкания;
• размещать (складировать) у электрощитов, электродвигателей и пусковой аппаратуры горючие (в том числе легковоспламеняющиеся) вещества и материалы.
• эксплуатировать электронагревательные приборы при отсутствии или неисправности терморегуляторов, предусмотренных конструкцией.
• оставлять двери вентиляционных камер открытыми;
• закрывать вытяжные каналы, отверстия и решетки вентиляции;
• выжигать скопившиеся в воздуховодах жировые отложения, пыль и другие горючие вещества.
• курить в помещениях и других не определенных в установленном порядке и не оборудованных для этого местах.

    При обнаружении пожара или признаков горения (задымление, запах гари, повышение температуры и т.п.) каждый работник обязан должен:

• сообщить об этом по телефону  (01) в пожарную охрану (при этом необходимо назвать адрес объекта, место возникновения пожара, свою фамилию и другие сведения необходимые диспетчеру пожарной охраны);
• сообщить о пожаре по телефону _____________ дежурному по зданию;
• оповестить руководителей организации о пожаре;
• принять по возможности меры по оповещению и эвакуации людей из опасной зоны; тушению пожара с использованием имеющихся средств и сохранности материальных ценностей. К тушению пожара приступать только в случае отсутствия явной угрозы жизни и наличию возможности покинуть опасное место в любой момент тушения пожара.

    Руководители и должностные лица организаций, лица, назначенные ответственными за обеспечение пожарной безопасности, по прибытии к месту пожара должны:

• сообщить о возникновении пожара в пожарную охрану, поставить в известность руководство и дежурные службы объекта;
• в случае угрозы жизни людей немедленно организовать их спасание, используя для этого имеющиеся силы и средства;
• проверить включение в работу автоматических систем противопожарной защиты (оповещения людей о пожаре, пожаротушения, противодымной защиты);
• при необходимости отключить электроэнергию (за исключением систем противопожарной защиты), остановить работу транспортирующих устройств, агрегатов, аппаратов, перекрыть сырьевые, газовые, паровые и водяные коммуникации, остановить работу систем вентиляции в аварийном и смежном с ним помещениях, выполнить другие мероприятия, способствующие предотвращению развития пожара и задымления помещений здания;
• прекратить все работы в здании (если это допустимо по технологическому процессу производства), кроме работ, связанных с мероприятиями по ликвидации пожара;
• удалить за пределы опасной зоны всех работников, не участвующих в тушении пожара;
• осуществить общее руководство по тушению пожара (с учетом специфических особенностей объекта) до прибытия подразделения пожарной охраны;
• обеспечить соблюдение требований безопасности работниками, принимающими участие в тушении пожара;
• одновременно с тушением пожара организовать эвакуацию и защиту материальных ценностей;
• организовать встречу подразделений пожарной охраны и оказать помощь в выборе кратчайшего пути для подъезда к очагу пожара;
• сообщать подразделениям пожарной охраны, привлекаемым для тушения пожаров и проведения связанных с ними первоочередных аварийно-спасательных работ, сведения о перерабатываемых или хранящихся на объекте опасных (взрывоопасных), взрывчатых, сильнодействующих ядовитых веществах, необходимые для обеспечения безопасности личного состава.

    По прибытии пожарного подразделения руководитель организации (или лицо, его замещающее) информирует руководителя тушения пожара о конструктивных и технологических особенностях объекта, прилегающих строений и сооружений, количестве и пожароопасных свойствах хранимых и применяемых веществ, материалов, изделий и других сведениях, необходимых для успешной ликвидации пожара, а также организовывает привлечение сил и средств объекта к осуществлению необходимых мероприятий, связанных с ликвидацией пожара и предупреждением его развития.
    Использование первичных средств пожаротушения

    В случае использования внутреннего противопожарного крана необходимо открыть крышку шкафа, размотать пожарный рукав и проложить его к месту пожара без загибов, открыть вентиль крана, кнопкой в шкафу пожарного шкафа включить насосы повысители.

    При использовании углекислотных огнетушителей (ОУ-2, ОУ-3, ОУ-5) необходимо направить раструб в очаг пожара, выдернуть чеку, прижать рычаг пускового устройства к рукоятке. При работе к раструбу прикасаться не допускается.

    При использовании порошковых огнетушителей (ОП-3, ОПУ-5, ОПУ-8, ОП-8) необходимо выдернуть предохранительную чеку, прижать рычаг пускового устройства к рукоятке, направить кран-распылитель в очаг пожара.

    Перед использованием огнетушителя ознакомится с инструкцией, наклеенной на корпус огнетушителя.

----------


## Lena65

УТВЕРЖДАЮ
Директор МУ «ЦКС»
 МО ГО «Долинский»
______________________
____ ___________ 2011 г.


ИНСТРУКЦИЯ
по пожарной безопасности

1. Общие требования пожарной безопасности
2. Требования безопасности перед началом работы
3. Требования безопасности во время работы
4. Требования безопасности по окончании работы
5. Действие рабочих и служащих на случай пожара
6. Средства пожаротушения и порядок их применения
6.1. Химический пенный огнетушитель
6.2. Ручные углекислотные огнетушители ОУ-2, ОУ-5, ОУ-8
6.3. Воздушно-пенная установка пожаротушения (ВПУ-140)
6.4. Внутренний пожарный кран (ВПК)
6.5. Пожарный щит

1. Общие требования пожарной безопасности

1.1. Настоящая инструкция устанавливает основные требования пожарной безопасности для всех работников организации в соответствии с действующим законодательством.
1.2. Ответственность за обеспечение пожарной безопасности помещений несут ответственные лица, работающие в этих помещениях.
1.3. Установление строгого противопожарного режима преследует основную цель - недопущение пожаров и загораний от неосторожного обращения с огнем, курения, от небрежного ведения огневых работ, от оставленных без присмотра включенных в электросеть электронагревательных приборов.
1.4. Курение в организации допускается в строго определенных местах, соответствующим образом оборудованных и обеспеченных средствами пожаротушения.
1.5. Разведение костров на территории склада строго запрещено.
1.6. Каждый работник должен строго соблюдать установленный противопожарный режим, уметь пользоваться первичными средствами пожаротушения и знать порядок и пути эвакуации на случай пожара.
1.7. Лица, не прошедшие первичный противопожарный инструктаж, к работе не допускаются.
1.8. Лица, нарушающие требования пожарной безопасности, привлекаются к административной ответственности.

2. Требования безопасности перед началом работы

2.1. Каждый работник организации должен проверить:
2.1.1. Наличие и состояние первичных средств пожаротушения;
2.1.2. Противопожарное состояние электрооборудования согласно требований действующих инструктажей;
2.1.3. Работоспособность системы вентиляции дымоудаления;
2.1.4. Исправность телефонной связи;
2.1.5. Состояние эвакуационных выходов, проходов.

3. Требования безопасности во время работы

В рабочее время каждый работник должен:
3.1. Постоянно содержать в чистоте и порядке свое рабочее место;
3.2. Проходы, выходы не загромождать различными предметами и оборудованием;
3.3. Строго соблюдать на рабочем месте установленные нормы хранения производственных материалов и готовой продукции;
3.4. Не допускать нарушение пожарной безопасности со стороны посторонних лиц;
3.5. Промасленную одежду, тряпки и горючие отходы хранить только в металлических ящиках с плотно закрывающимися крышками;
3.6. Протирать полы, стены и оборудование горючими растворами запрещается;
3.7. Горючие жидкости, легковоспламеняющиеся жидкости (ГЖ, ЛВЖ) хранить в строго отведенных местах, соблюдая требования пожарной безопасности;
3.8. Переносить ГЖ И ЛВЖ только в специальной таре с плотно закрытыми крышками, в случае пролива необходимо немедленно убрать;
3.9. Не подключать самовольно электроприборы, исправлять эл. сеть и предохранители;
3.10. Не пользоваться открытым огнем в служебных и рабочих помещениях;
3.11. Не курить, не бросать окурки и спички в служебных и рабочих помещениях;
3.12. Не накапливать и не разбрасывать бумагу и другие легковоспламеняющиеся материалы и мусор;
3.13. Не хранить в столах, шкафах и помещениях ЛВЖ (бензин, керосин и др.);
3.14. Не пользоваться электронагревательными приборами в личных целях с открытыми спиралями;
3.15. Не оставлять включенными без присмотра электрические приборы и освещение;
3.16. Не вешать плакаты, одежду и другие предметы на электророзетки, выключатели и другие
электроприборы.

4. Требования безопасности по окончании работы

4.1. Тщательно убрать свое рабочее место.
4.2. Проверить состояние первичных средств пожаротушения.
4.3. Готовую продукцию, только в специально отведенных местах, соблюдая нормы хранения.
4.4. Эвакуационные проходы, выходы оставлять свободными.
4.5. Запрещается оставлять на рабочем месте промасленную спецодежду, ветошь и другие
пожароопасные предметы, вещества.

5. Действие рабочих и служащих на случай пожара

5.1. В случае возгорания немедленно сообщить в Пожарную часть по телефону 01
5.2. Для вызова городской пожарной команды звонить 0-01.
5.3. Принять меры по ликвидации очага возгорания и необходимости эвакуации людей из помещения.

6. Средства пожаротушения и порядок их применения

К первичным средствам пожаротушения относятся несколько видов огнетушителей: ОХП-10, ОУ-2, ОУ-5, ОУ-8, воздушнопенная установка ВПУ-140, пожарные краны ПК и пожарные щиты.




6.1. Химический пенный огнетушитель

ОХП-10 предназначен для тушения загораний и небольших пожаров твердых материалов и горючих жидкостей. ОХП-10 представляет собой стальной сварной баллон, горловина которого закрыта крышкой с запорным устройством. Заряд огнетушителя состоит из кислотной и щелочной части. Дальность подачи струи 6-8 метров. Для приведения огнетушителя в действие нужно поднести его к месту загорания, повернуть рукоятку клапана на 180 градусов до отказа, перевернуть огнетушитель вверх днищем и направить струю пены на очаг возгорания. В случае отсутствия струи пены после откидывания рукоятки и переворачивания огнетушителя немедленно прочистить спрыск (отверстие, через которое выходит струя пены).

Меры безопасности

Тушить пенными огнетушителями категорически запрещается: эл. проводку, оборудование, находящееся под напряжением, и другие энергоустановки.

6.2. Ручные углекислотные огнетушители
ОУ-2, ОУ-5, ОУ-8

Они предназначены для тушения небольших начальных загораний различных веществ и материалов, за исключением веществ, горение которых происходит без доступа воздуха (целлулоид, пироксилин, термит и др.).
Углекислотные огнетушители представляют собой стальные баллоны, в горловины которых ввернуты латунные вентили с сифонными трубками, маховички вентилей должны быть опломбированы. Для тушения пожара огнетушитель следует поднести к очагу горения, направить раструб-снегообразователь на очаг пожара и отвернуть до отказа вентиль вращения маховичка против часовой стрелки. Во время работы огнетушителя не рекомендуется держать баллон в горизонтальном положении в связи с тем, что такое положение баллона затрудняет выход из него углекислоты через сифонную трубку.

Меры безопасности

Не размещать огнетушители вблизи отопительных приборов и на солнцепеке.

6.3. Воздушно-пенная установка пожаротушения
(ВПУ-140)

ВПУ-140 представляет собой стальной цилиндрический резервуар емкостью 140 л, заполненный готовым раствором воды с пенообразователем ПО-1, и применяется для тушения горючих и легковоспламеняющихся жидкостей и материалов. К резервуару подведены трубопроводы от воздушной магистрали и внутренней водопроводной сети.

Приведение установки в действие

Раскатать рукав в направлении очага горения и открыть вентиль воздушной магистрали и пеной тушить пожар.



 Меры безопасности:
Не применять для тушения горящих электро-установок, проводов, находящихся под напряжением.

6.4. Внутренний пожарный кран (ВПК)
Внутренний пожарный кран является надежным средством тушения пожаров. Внутренний пожарный кран устанавливается в стенной нише или в специальном шкафу (ящике), оборудуется пожарным напорным рукавом и стволом. Чтобы привести в действие внутренний ПК, надо открыть дверцу шкафа, раскатать рукав в направлении очага горения и открыть вентиль пожарного крана для пуска воды.

Меры пожарной безопасности

Не применять для тушения эл. установок, проводов, находящихся под напряжением, а также для тушения веществ, образующих с водой горючие и взрывоопасные соединения и газы.

6.5. Пожарный щит

Для удобства и содержания первичных средств пожаротушения устанавливаются пожарные щиты. На них крепятся огнетушители (не менее 2-х штук), лопата, багор, кирка и рядом - ящик с песком.
Для локализации небольших очагов загорания необходимо иметь полотна из асбеста или грубошерстной ткани. Пожарные щиты окрашиваются в бело-красный цвет и располагаются на видном и доступном месте.

----------


## Lena65

Инструкция
по охране труда 
клубного формирования
 «Алые паруса»

1.	При входе в помещение очистить подошвы обуви на специальном коврике.

2.	На занятии нельзя шуметь, бегать, громко разговаривать, т.к. это мешает работоспособности окружающих.


3.	Не прикасаться к рубильникам и выключателям.


4.	С пищевыми продуктами в кабинет входить категорически запрещено.

5.	Для работы на сцене необходимо иметь удобную обувь.


6.	Подниматься на сцену и спускаться со сцены можно только по ступенькам.

7.	Включать и выключать свет можно только сухими руками и с разрешения руководителя.

8.	Пользоваться магнитофоном только при исправном проводе.


9.	При наложении грима пользоваться театральным гримом и кремом для лица.

10.	На репетициях соблюдать дисциплину и порядок.
Руководитель

Типовая инструкция.
По охране труда при работе с тканью.

ПРИ РАБОТЕ С ИГОЛКАМИ И БУЛАВКАМИ:
1.	Шейте наперстком.
2.	Храните иголки и булавки в определенном месте ( специальной коробке, подушечке и т.д.), не оставляйте их на рабочем столе ( месте), ни в коем случае не берите иголки, булавки в рот.
3.	Не пользуйтесь для шитья ржавой иголкой.
4.	Выкройки к ткани прикрепляйте острыми концами булавок в направлении от себя. 
ПРИ РАБОТЕ С НОЖНИЦАМИ :
1.	Храните ножницы в определенном месте ( коробке).
2.	Кладите их сомкнутыми остриями от себя.

ПРИ РАБОТЕ НА ШВЕЙНОЙ МАШИНЕ:
1.	Проверяйте наличие и исправность заземления электрической швейной машины.
2.	Волосы убирайте под косынку. Концы галстуков и косынок не должны свисать.
3.	Не наклоняйтесь близко к движущимся частям машины.
4.	Не держите пальцы рук около лапки во избежания прокола иглой.
5.	Перед стачиванием убедитесь в отсутствии булавок или иголок на линии шва изделия.
ПРИ РАБОТЕ С УТЮГОМ :
1.	Не оставляйте включенный электроутюг в сети без присмотра.
2.	Включайте и выключайте утюг сухими руками.
3.	Ставьте утюг на асбестовую, мраморную или керамическую подставку.
4.	Следите за нормальной работой утюга, о всех неисправностях сообщайте учителю.
5.	Следите за тем, чтобы подошва утюга не касалась шнура.
6.	Отключайте утюг только за вилку.
7.	В помещениях с бетонными полами во время утюжки обязательно стойте на резиновом коврике.

----------


## Lena65

Инструкция по охране труда для рабочего *
Инструкция по охране труда для рабочего 

ООО «Залипукин» 


УТВЕРЖДАЮ 

Директор 
__________________________ 
(подпись) 
« __ » _____________ 200_ г. 






ИНСТРУКЦИЯ ПО ОХРАНЕ ТРУДА ДЛЯ РАБОЧЕГО № 


г. Москва 

1. Общие требования безопасности 
1.1. Уборщик извещает своего непосредственного руководителя о любой ситуации, 
угрожающей жизни и здоровью людей, о каждом несчастном случае, происшедшем на 
производстве, об ухудшении состояния своего здоровья, в том числе о проявлении 
признаков острого заболевания. 
1.2. Уборщику следует: 
• оставлять верхнюю одежду, обувь, головной убор, личные вещи в специально 
отведенном для этого помещении (шкафу); 
• перед началом работы мыть руки с мылом, надевать чистую форменную одежду, 
работать в чистой форменной одежде, менять ее по мере загрязнения; 
• после посещения туалета мыть руки с мылом; 
• не принимать пищу в фойе кинотеатра и подсобных помещениях. 
1.3. На рабочем месте работник получает первичный инструктаж по безопасности 
труда и проходит: стажировку; обучение устройству и правилам эксплуатации 
используемого оборудования; проверку знаний по электробезопасности (при 
использовании оборудования, работающего от электрической сети), теоретических 
знаний и приобретенных навыков безопасных способов работы. 
1.4. Во время работы работник проходит: 
• Повторный инструктаж по безопасности труда на рабочем месте работник должен 
проходить один раз в полгода. 
• периодический медицинский осмотр; 

1.5. На работу в качестве уборщика принимаются мужчины достигшие возраста 18-ти 
лет. 
2. Требования безопасности перед началом работы 
2.1. Не закалывать одежду булавками, иголками, не держать в карманах одежды 
острые, бьющиеся предметы. 
2.2. Подготовить рабочую зону для безопасной работы: 
• освободить проходы к складским помещениям от посторонних предметов; 
• проверить достаточность освещения проходов и мест складирования продукции. 
3. Требования безопасности во время работы 
3.1. Выполнять только ту работу, по которой прошел обучение, инструктаж по 
охране труда и к которой допущен работником, ответственным за безопасное 
выполнение работ. 
3.2. Не поручать свою работу посторонним лицам. 
3.3. Перемещение груза производить с учетом его категории и степени опасности. 
3.4. Соблюдать правила перемещения в помещении и на территории организации, 
пользоваться только установленными проходами. Не загромождать установленные 
проходы и проезды. 
3.5. Не перекатывать грузы, толкая их по краям, во избежание ушиба рук о другие 
предметы, находящиеся по пути перекатывания груза; при перемещении газового 
баллона следует его перемещать с надетым предохранительным колпачком, 
закрывающем вентиль. Мусор и отходы складировать в специальные мусорные 
контейнеры. 
4. Требования безопасности в аварийных ситуациях 
4.1. При возникновении поломки оборудования, угрожающей аварией следует 
прекратить его эксплуатацию и сообщить непосредственному руководителю о 
произошедшем. 
4.2. Пострадавшему при травмировании, отравлении и внезапном заболевании должна 
быть оказана первая (доврачебная) помощь и, при необходимости, организована 
доставка его в учреждение здравоохранения. 
5. Требования безопасности по окончании работы 
5.1. Убрать в отведенные места хранения использованные приспособления и 
инструмент. 


____________________________ Ответственный Ф. И. О. 
________________________________________
Представленные на сайте формы и тексты договоров - всего лишь образцы и их можно использовать, дорабатывая для каждого конкретного случая.
Уважаемые посетители! Группа юридических компаний «Лекс» специализируется в договорном законодательстве и предлагает Вам свои услуги по разработке договора. Юридическую услугу по составлению договора Вы можете заказать одним из следующих способов:
•	по телефону 8-800-100-14-50 (звонок по России бесплатный)
•	направив электронное письмо на адрес: отправить сообщение 
- либо направив запрос с данной страницы, заполнив нижеприведенную форму "Оперативная связь".

----------


## Lena65

«УТВЕРЖДАЮ»
                                                                               Директор МУ «ЦКС» 
МО ГО «,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,»
                                                                             _________ Н.А.Иванова 


Инструкция
по охране труда 
для
 КИНОМЕХАНИКА



                        1. Общие требования безопасности 

1.1. Киномеханик извещает своего непосредственного руководителя о любой ситуации, угрожающей жизни и здоровью людей, о каждом несчастном случае, происшедшем на производстве, об ухудшении состояния своего здоровья, в том числе о проявлении признаков острого заболевания. 
1.2. Работник обязан соблюдать правила внутреннего распорядка, режим труда и отдыха и свою должностную инструкцию. 
1.3. Работник обязан знать и соблюдать правила личной гигиены: 
• Приходить на работу в чистой одежде и обуви; 
• Постоянно следить за чистотой тела, рук, волос; 
• Мыть руки с мылом после посещения туалета, соприкосновения с загрязненными предметами, по окончании работы;
• Не принимать пищу в фойе кинотеатра. 
1.4. Запрещается хранить на своем рабочем месте пожаро и взрывоопасные вещества. 
1.5. За нарушение (невыполнение) требований нормативных актов об охране труда работник привлекается к дисциплинарной, а в соответствующих случаях – материальной и уголовной ответственности в порядке, установленном законодательством РФ. 
1.6. На рабочем месте работник получает первичный инструктаж по безопасности труда и проходит: стажировку; обучение устройству и правилам эксплуатации используемого оборудования; проверку знаний по электробезопасности (при использовании оборудования, работающего от электрической сети), теоретических знаний и приобретенных навыков безопасных способов работы. 
1.7. Во время работы работник проходит: 
• Повторный инструктаж по безопасности труда на рабочем месте работник должен проходить один раз в полгода. 

1.8. На работу в качестве киномеханика принимаются мужчины и женщины достигшие возраста 18-ти лет, имеющие квалификационное удостоверение. Допускаются к работе только лица прошедшие первичный инструктаж по охране труда. 

                      2. Требования безопасности перед началом работы 
2.1. Убрать из карманов булавки, иголки, бьющиеся и острые предметы. 
2.2. Своевременно, в установленные графиком дежурства время, прибыть на работу. 
Какая либо подмена дежурства посторонними лицами, в т. ч. родственниками ЗАПРЕЩЕНА. В случае необходимости, замена дежурства производится с устной договоренности или в письменной форме. 


                     3. Требования безопасности во время работы 

3.1. Выполнять только ту работу, по которой прошел обучение, инструктаж по охране труда и к которой допущен работником, ответственным за безопасное выполнение работ. 
3.3. Соблюдать правила перемещения в помещении и на территории организации, пользоваться только установленными проходами. Не загромождать установленные проходы и проезды. 
3.4. В процессе эксплуатации кино и видео аппаратуры запрещается: 
• Находиться в киноаппаратной посторонним лицам; 
• Хранить посторонние вещи и предметы; 
• Пользоваться временно проложенными линиями электрической сети или временным 
монтажом в аппаратуре; 
• Применять временные присоединения к источникам тока без специальных 
приспособлений; 
• Применять нестандартные предохранители; 
• Курить в помещениях аппаратной; 
• Располагать вблизи электрооборудования инструменты и другие металлические 
предметы, способные вызвать короткое замыкание; 
• Проводить ремонт оборудование находящегося под напряжением; 
• Протирать кинопроектор в выключенном состоянии между сеансами ; 
• Оставлять киноаппаратную с включенной аппаратурой без присмотра; 
• Демонстрировать кинофильмы при неисправности хотя бы одного из следующих узлов: 
- ручной заслонки света; фильмового канала; автоматической
- противопожарной заслонки проектора; 
• Демонстрировать фильм при отсутствии или неисправности устройства охлаждения  - вентиляции; 
• Производить замену ламп проектора под напряжением; 
• По окончании смены, необходимо обесточить киноаппаратную; 
• Уборка и чистка внутренних деталей оборудования от пыли и грязи разрешается киномеханику только при обязательном обесточивании электрических установок. 

                    4. Требования безопасности в аварийных ситуациях 

4.1. В аварийной обстановке следует оповестить об опасности окружающих людей и действовать в соответствии с планом ликвидации аварий, планом эвакуации. 
4.2. В случае возникновения возгорания или пожара, необходимо немедленно сообщить об этом в пожарную часть, окриком предупредить окружающих людей и принять меры для тушения пожара, отключить киноустановку от электрической сети. 
4.3. При травмировании, отравлении или внезапном заболевании прекратить работу и обратиться за помощью к мед работнику, а в случае его отсутствия оказать себе или другим пострадавшим первую доврачебную медицинскую помощь и сообщить о случившемся непосредственному руководителю, далее действовать по его указанию. 
4.4. В ситуациях, угрожающих жизни и здоровью – покинуть опасный участок. 
5. Требования безопасности по окончании работы 
5.2. Проверить противопожарное состояние помещения. 
5.3. Отключить киноустановку, выключить свет закрыть двери.

----------


## Lena65

«УТВЕРЖДАЮ»
                                                                               Директор МУ «ЦКС» 
МО ГО «……………»
                                                                             _________ Н.А.Иванова


Инструкция
по охране труда 
для
 УБОРЩИЦЫ


                                  1. Общие требования безопасности 
1.1. Уборщица  извещает своего непосредственного руководителя о любой ситуации, угрожающей жизни и здоровью людей, о каждом несчастном случае, происшедшем на производстве, об ухудшении состояния своего здоровья, в том числе о проявлении признаков острого заболевания. 
1.2. Уборщице следует: 
• оставлять верхнюю одежду, обувь, головной убор, личные вещи в специально отведенном для этого помещении (шкафу, гардеробной); 
• перед началом работы мыть руки с мылом, надевать чистую санитарную одежду, работать в чистой санитарной одежде, менять ее по мере загрязнения; 
• после посещения туалета мыть руки с мылом; 
• не принимать пищу в фойе кинотеатра и подсобных помещениях. 
1.3. На рабочем месте работник получает первичный инструктаж по безопасности труда и проходит: стажировку, обучение устройству и правилам эксплуатации используемого оборудования, проверку знаний по электробезопасности (при использовании оборудования, работающего от электрической сети), теоретических знаний и приобретенных навыков безопасных способов работы. 
1.4. Во время работы работник проходит: 
• Повторный инструктаж по безопасности труда на рабочем месте работник должен проходить один раз в полгода. 
• периодический медицинский осмотр; 
1.5. На работу в качестве уборщика принимаются женщины и мужчины достигшие возраста 18-ти лет. 

                        2. Требования безопасности перед началом работы 

2.1. Застегнуть одетую санитарную одежду на все пуговицы (завязать завязки), не допуская свисающих концов одежды. Не закалывать одежду булавками, иголками, не держать в карманах одежды острые, бьющиеся предметы. 
2.2. Для безопасного проведения уборочных работ проверить внешним осмотром: 
• достаточность освещения мест уборки; 
• состояние полов и других убираемых поверхностей. При наличии на убираемых поверхностях опасных и вредных веществ (пролитых жиров, лакокрасочных материалов, осколков стекла и т. п.) немедленно убрать их, соблюдая меры безопасности; 
• исправность вентилей, кранов горячей и холодной воды. 
2.3. Проверить наличие уборочного инвентаря, моющих и дезинфицирующих средств, отсутствие в обтирочном материале и тряпках для мытья полов колющих и режущих предметов; 
2.4. Перед применением пылесоса проверить: 
• отсутствие внешних повреждений электрического шнура, вилки и розетки; 
• затяжку винтов, крепящих узлов и исправность съемных деталей; 
2.5. Обо всех обнаруженных неисправностях оборудования, инвентаря, 
электропроводки и других неполадках сообщить своему непосредственному 
руководителю и приступить к работе только после устранения неисправностей. 
2.6. Уборщик должен знать и соблюдать следующие правила производственной санитарии: 
• уборочный инвентарь должен храниться в специально отведенном для этих целей помещении; 
2.7. На работу принимаются мужчины и женщины от 18 лет. 

                               3. Требования безопасности во время работы 

3.1. Выполнять только ту работу, по которой прошел обучение, инструктаж по охране труда и к которой допущен работником, ответственным за безопасное выполнение работ. 
3.2. Не поручать свою работу посторонним лицам. 
3.3. Применять исправное уборочное оборудование, инструмент, использовать их только для тех работ, для которых они предназначены. 
3.4. Соблюдать правила перемещения в помещении и на территории организации, пользоваться только установленными проходами. 
3.5. При транспортировке мусора и отходов вручную не превышать нормы переноса тяжестей. 
3.6. Соблюдать особую осторожность при уборке возле лестниц и дверей. 
3.7. Для уменьшения выделения пыли при подметании полов производить опрыскивание их водой или делать влажную уборку. Перед мытьем полов удалить травмоопасные предметы: битое стекло, гвозди, иголки и другие острые и колющие предметы используя совок и щетку. 
3.8. Производить дезинфекцию бачков для отходов, туалетов и гардеробных только в резиновых перчатках. 
3.9. Вентили и краны на трубопроводах открывать медленно, без рывков и больших усилий. Не применять для этих целей молотки, гаечные ключи и другие предметы. 
3.10. Наполняя ведро сначала наливать холодную, а потом горячую воду. 
3.11. Переносить горячую воду для уборки в закрытой посуде. При наполении ведра наполнять его на ¾ вместимости. 
3.12. Присоединение пылесоса к сети осуществлять гибким шланговым кабелем, который не должен находиться под ногами или прикасаться к металлическим, горячим и влажным предметам (батареям отопления, водопроводным трубам и т. п.). По окончании работы отсоединить пылесос от электрической розетки и поставить в отведенное для него место. 
3.13. При приготовлении моющих и дезинфицирующих растворов: 
• применять только разрешенные органами здравоохранения моющие и дезинфицирующие средства; 
• не превышать установленную концентрацию и температуру (выше 50 Ć) моющих растворов; 
• не допускать распыления моющих и дезинфицирующих средств, попадания их растворов на кожу и слизистые оболочки; 
• хранить дезинфицирующие средства в емкости с плотно закрытой крышкой (пробкой). 
3.14. При уборке не допускается: 
• производить уборку мусора и уплотнять его в урне (ящике) непосредственно руками; 
• класть тряпки или какие – либо другие предметы на оборудование; 
• прикасаться тряпкой или руками к открытым и неогражденным токоведущим частям оборудования, а также к оголенным с поврежденной изоляцией проводам; 
• пользоваться неисправными вентилями и кранами; 
• мыть руки в масле, бензине, эмульсиях, керосине; 
3.15. Не оставлять без присмотра пылесос включенный в розетку электропитания. Не работать на нем, если имеется хотя бы одна неисправность (нечетка работа выключателя, появление запаха и дыма, поломка или появление трещин корпуса). 
3.16. Предупреждать о предстоящем пуске оборудования работников, находящихся рядом. Включать и выключать оборудование сухими руками и только при помощи кнопок "пуск" и "стоп"; 

                       4. Требования безопасности в аварийных ситуациях

4.1. При возникновении поломки оборудования, угрожающей аварией следует прекратить его эксплуатацию, а также подачу к нему электроэнергии. 
4.2. Пострадавшему при травмировании, отравлении и внезапном заболевании должна быть оказана первая (доврачебная) помощь и, при необходимости, организована доставка его в учреждение здравоохранения. 

                          5. Требования безопасности по окончании работы 

5.1. Очистить от пыли и грязи уборочное оборудование и переместить его в места хранения. 
5.2. Уборочный инвентарь промыть с использованием моющих и дезинфицирующих средств, просушить и убрать на место. 
5.3. Моющие и дезинфицирующие средства убрать под замок. 
5.4. Вымыть руки в резиновых перчатках с мылом, вытереть досуха и снять перчатки. 
5.5. Смазать руки питающим и регенерирующим кожу кремом.

----------


## Lena65

УТВЕРЖДАЮ
Директор МУ «ЦКС» 
МО ГО «…………….»
_______________Н.А. Иванова
«___»_______________2011 г. 



ИНСТРУКЦИЯ 
о мерах пожарной безопасности 
в учреждениях МУ «ЦКС» МО ГО «,,,,,,,,,,,,-ий»

1. Общие требования безопасности.
1.1. Настоящая инструкция составлена в соответствии с требованиями Правил пожарной безопасности в РФ пожарной безопасности ППБ 01-03 и является обязательной для исполнения всеми работникамиДДТ.
1.2. Все работники учреждения допускаются к работе только после прохождения противопожарного инструктажа, а при измене¬нии специфики работы должны проходить дополнительное обуче¬ние в соответствии с порядком, установленным руководителем.
1.3. Противопожарный инструктаж проводится и сроки прове¬дения инструктажа по технике безопасности с регистрацией в жур¬нале инструктажей по охране труда.
1.4. Лица, виновные в нарушении Инструкции о мерах пожарной безопасности, несут уголовную, административную, дисциплинар¬ную или иную ответственность в соответствии с действующим законодательством     
2. Организационные мероприятия по обеспечению пожарной
безопасности.
2.1. Ответственность за противопожарное состояние кабине¬тов возлагается на материально ответственных лиц кабинетов.
Ответственность за противопожарное состояние 'коридоров, по¬мещений и мест общего пользования возлагается на заместителя директора по хозяйственной части. Ответственность за противопожарную безопасность в нерабочее время возлагается на дежурного, сторожа.
2.2. Территория учреждения постоянно должна содержаться в чистоте. Отходы горючих материалов, опавшие листья и сухую траву следует регулярно убирать и вывозить с территории.  
2.3. Помещения здания должны содержаться в чистоте. Загро¬мождение проходов, эвакуационных путей не допускается. Эвакуационные выходы допускается запирать только изнутри на легко открывающиеся запоры, задвижки.
2.4. Пожарные краны должны быть оборудованы рукавами и стволами, помещенными в шкафы, которые пломбируются.
2.5. Внутренние пожарные краны ежегодно должны подвер¬гаться техническому обслуживанию и проверяться на работоспо¬собность путем пуска воды.
2.6. Установки пожарной автоматики должны эксплуатировать¬ся в автоматическом режиме и круглосуточно находиться в работо¬способном состоянии.
2.7. Огнетушители должны размещаться в легкодоступных мес¬тах, где исключено их повреждение, попадание на них прямых солнечных лучей, непосредственное воздействие отопительных и нагревательных приборов.
2.8. По окончании занятий работники учреждения должны тщательно осмотреть все закрепленные за ними помещения и закрыть их, обесточив сеть.
2.9. Неисправные электросети и электрооборудование немедленно отключать до приведения их в пожаробезопасное состояние.
3. Запрещается:
3.1. Разводить костры, сжигать мусор на территории учреждения.
3.2. Курить в помещениях учреждения.
3.3. Производить сушку белья, устраивать склады, архивы и т. д. чердачных помещениях.
3.4.Проживать в здании учреждения обслуживающему персо¬налу и другим лицам.
3.5. Хранить в здании учреждения легковоспламеняющиеся, горючие жидкости и другие материалы.
3.6. Использовать для отделки стен и потолков горючие мате¬риалы.
3.7. Забивать гвоздями двери эвакуационных выходов.
3.8. Оставлять без присмотра включенные в сеть электроприборы.
3.9. Применять в качестве электрической защиты самодельные и некалиброванные предохранители.
3.10. Проводить огневые, электросварочные и другие виды по¬жароопасных работ в здании учреждения при наличии в помеще¬ниях людей.
4. Действия при возникновении пожара.
4.1. Сообщить о пожаре по телефону № ______03______ в бли¬жайшую пожарную часть.
4.2. Немедленно оповестить людей о пожаре.
4.3. Открыть все эвакуационные выходы и эвакуировать людей из здания.
4.4. В момент эвакуации и тушения пожара необходимо воздерживаться от открытия окон и дверей без необходимости, а так¬же от разбития окон во избежание распространения огня и дыма в смежные помещения. Покидая помещение или здание, следует за¬крыть за собой все двери и окна.
4.5. Вынести из здания наиболее ценное имущество и документы.
4.6. Силами добровольной пожарной дружины приступить к тушению пожара и его локализации с помощью первичных средств пожаротушения.
4.7. Руководитель образовательного учреждения (или лицо, его заменяющее) обязан:
- продублировать сообщение о возникновении пожара в по¬жарную охрану и поставить в известность вышестоящее руковод¬ство;
- в случае угрозы жизни людей немедленно организовать их спасение;
 	- при необходимости отключить энергоснабжение здания;
- прекратить все работы в здании школы за исключением ра¬бот, связанных с мероприятиями по ликвидации пожара;
-	 удалить за пределы опасной зоны всех работников, не участ¬вующих в тушении пожара;
- осуществлять общее руководство по тушению пожара до прибытия пожарной охраны;
- обеспечить соблюдение требований безопасности работни¬кам, принимающим участие в тушении пожара;
- организовать эвакуацию и защиту материальных ценностей;
- организовать встречу подразделения пожарной охраны.

Инструкция составлена ___________________________________________________
                                                               (должность, подпись, Ф. И. О.)

----------


## Lena65

УТВЕРЖДАЮ
Директор МУ «ЦКС» 
МО ГО «……………..»
_______________Н.А. Иванова
«___»_______________2011 г. 



ИНСТРУКЦИЯ
по электробезопасности
в учреждениях МУ «ЦКС» МО ГО «…………»

1. Общие требования по технике безопасности.
1.1. К работе с использованием переносного электрического оборудования допускаются лица не моложе 18 лет, прошедшие предварительный при поступлении на работу медицинский осмотр, вводный и первичный на рабочем месте инструктажи, в частности по электрооборудовании.
1.2. Необходимо помнить, что нельзя: 
- прикасаться к клеммам и электропроводам, к арматуре осве¬щения, к розеткам, открывать электрощитки;
- оставлять без присмотра электронагревательные приборы, включенные в электросеть;
- пользоваться электрическим утюгом, плиткой, чайником без специальных несгораемых подставок;
- прикасаться к нагреваемой воде и сосуду (металлическому) при включенном в сеть электронагревателе;
- использовать бумагу или ткань в качестве абажура эл. лампо¬чек.
1.3. Обо всех случаях неисправности розеток, выключателей, отключения света срочно сообщать администрации образователь¬ного учреждения.
2. Требования безопасности перед началом работы.
2.1. Перед включением проверьте исправность розетки сети, вилку и сетевой шнур на отсутствие нарушения изоляции.
2.2. Прежде чем включить аппарат, внимательно ознакомьтесь с руководством по эксплуатации; помните о мерах предосторожности:
- избегайте перегревания, переохлаждения, а также попадания влаги и пыли внутрь аппарата;
- не ставьте тяжелые предметы на корпус;
- не загораживайте вентиляционные отверстия (они необходимы для предотвращения перегрева);
- во избежание несчастных случаев не включайте аппарат при снятом корпусе - это опасно для жизни.
2.3. Осмотрите рабочее место, освободите проходы к нему, уберите из-под ног все, что может помешать работе.
3. Требования безопасности во время работы.
3.1. Бережно относиться к электрооборудованию: не бросать его, класть осторожно на сухое и чистое место на виду, не допуская падения, не ударять по техническим средствам твердыми предме¬тами, не допускать попадания аппарата под воздействие влаги.
3.2. При прекращении подачи тока во время работы с электрооборудованием или в перерыве работы отсоединить его от электросети.
3.3. Лицам, пользующимся электрооборудованием, запрещается:
- разбирать и производить самостоятельно ремонт (самого оборудования, проводов и т. д.);
- держаться за провод во время работы оборудования.
3.4. При попадании влаги на оборудование немедленно отключить от электросети аппарат, вынув вилку из розетки. Влагу соби¬райте мягкой салфеткой, затем дайте возможность влаге оконча¬тельно высохнуть. Только потом можно включать аппарат в сеть.      
3.5. Если при работе с аппаратом возникла необходимость замены предохранителя, то необходимо вынуть вилку электрошнура из розетки электросети.
3.6. Нельзя применять самодельные предохранители; это может вывести аппаратуру из строя и привести к пожару.
3.7. Не оставлять без присмотра работающую аппаратуру.
3.8. В процессе эксплуатации не допускать возможности повреждения сетевого шнура и нарушения его контактов в вилке.
3.9. При появлении признаков ухудшения изоляции (пощипывании при касании к металлическим частям) немедленно отключить аппарат от электросети.
4. Требования безопасности в аварийных ситуациях.
4.1. При возникновении пожара или появлении его признаков необходимо немедленно сообщить в пожарную часть по телефону 01.
4.2. Тушение пожара проводится немедленно с момента его обнаружения. Для тушения использовать огнетушители и оборудование пожарных кранов.
4.3. Горящее электрооборудование, находящееся под напряжением необходимо тушить углекислотными или порошковыми огнетушителями. Использовать воду для тушения запрещается.
4.4.  При обнаружении  оборванного электрического провода, {свисающего или касающегося пола (земли), не приближаться к не¬му, немедленно сообщить администрации, оставаться на месте и предупреждать других.
4.5. В случае поражения работника или учащегося электрическим необходимо немедленно отключить напряжение, а при невозможности это сделать пострадавшего необходимо любым из безопасных способов освободить от действия тока.
4.6. При освобождении пострадавшего от воздействия тока запрещается прикасаться к нему оголенными руками.
4.7. Оказать пострадавшему первую медицинскую помощь.
4.8. О случившемся немедленно сообщить своему непосредст¬венному руководителю.
5. Требования безопасности по окончании работы.
5.1. Выключить из сети оборудование.
5.2. Привести в порядок рабочее место.
5.3. Убрать на место средства индивидуальной защиты, тща¬тельно вымыть руки с мылом.






	УТВЕРЖДАЮ
Директор МУ «ЦКС» 
МО ГО «Долинский»
_______________Н.А. Бокина
«___»_______________2011 г. 

ИНСТРУКЦИЯ
по оказанию первой помощи пострадавшему 
Первая помощь при различных травмах оказывается с исполь¬зованием перевязочных материалов и лекарственных препаратов, которые находятся в аптечке первой помощи. Аптечки первой по¬мощи должны находиться:
- в кабинете руководителя филиала;
- в кабинетах руководителей коллектива;
- в слесарной и столярной мастерских;
- в зрительном зале.
1. В случае поражения электрическим током необходимо:
1.1. Освободить пострадавшего от действия тока:
- отключить цепь с помощью рубильника или другого выключателя;
- перерубить или перерезать провода (каждый в отдельности) инструментом с сухой ручкой из изолирующего материала;
- отбросить сухой палкой или доской оборвавшийся конец про¬вода от пострадавшего;
- при невозможности выполнить вышеперечисленные пункты необходимо оттянуть пострадавшего от токоведущей части, взяв¬шись за его одежду, если она сухая и отстает от тела. При этом рас¬полагаться надо так, чтобы самому не оказаться под напряжением.
1.2. Вызвать скорую медицинскую помощь.
1.3. Оказать первую медицинскую помощь:
- уложить пострадавшего на подстилку;
-распустить пояс, расстегнуть одежду, создать приток свежего воздуха,
-дать нюхать нашатырный спирт;
- обрызгать лицо и шею холодной водой;
- растереть грудь и конечности спиртом;
- при необходимости сделать искусственное дыхание и массаж сердца.
2. При отравлении угарным газом необходимо:
- вынести пострадавшего на свежий воздух;
- поднести к носу ватку, смоченную нашатырным спиртом;
- при необходимости применить искусственное дыхание;
- после восстановления дыхания дать валериановых капель.
3. При порезах необходимо:
- при порезах стеклом тщательно осмотреть рану, очистить ее, промыть дезинфицирующим раствором (например, фурацилином);
- обработать рану йодом;
- наложить повязку;
- при сильном кровотечении перевязать жгутом выше места пореза, на рану положить давящую повязку.
4. При ушибах:
- положить на место ушиба холодный компресс;
- забинтовать ушибленное место.
5. Ожог термический:
- смочить обожженное место спиртом или раствором соды;
- наложить марлю, смоченную в растворе марганцовки;
- забинтовать.
6. Ожог едкими щелочами:
- обильно смочить обожженное место нейтрализующим рас¬твором соляной или лимонной кислоты;
- смазать борным вазелином;
- наложить марлю или вату;
- забинтовать.
7. Ожог кислотами:
- обильно смочить обожженное место раствором соды;
- наложить повязку, смоченную известковой эмульсией;
- покрыть ватой;
- забинтовать.
8. Содержание аптечки и назначение лекарственных препа¬ратов:
В аптечке должны находиться: 
1) Перевязочные материалы:
- бинты;
- вата;
- лейкопластырь;
- пакеты со стерильными медицинскими салфетками.
2) Кровоостанавливающий жгут.
3) Нашатырный спирт (в ампулах). (Применяется для возбуж¬дения дыхания, обработки кожи при ожогах кислотами, при уку¬сах насекомых.)
4) Настойка валерианы. (Успокаивающее средство.)
5) 5%-ный спиртовой раствор йода. (Для обработки ран.)
6) Перманганат калия, или марганцовка. (Для промывания же¬лудка, обработки ран.)
7) Бекарбон. (от изжоги)
8) Борный вазелин. (Для смазывания медицинских салфеток при закрытии проникающих ранений; для смазывания кожи.)
9) Активированный уголь. (Для лечения различных острых отравлений.)
10) Борная кислота. (Для промывания глаз, обработки кожи.)       
11) Нитроглицерин или валидол. (При болях в сердце.)
12) Анальгин, амидопирин. (При различных болях, ранениях.)
13) Папаверин. (При гипертоническом кризе, болях в сердце.) 
Перевязочный материал и лекарственные препараты следует периодически заменять и пополнять. Их количество должно соот¬ветствовать числу работающих в данном подразделении.

----------


## Lena65

УТВЕРЖДАЮ
Директор МУ «ЦКС»
 МО ГО «………………»
______________Н.А. Иванова
17  января  2011 г.


ИНСТРУКЦИЯ
по перевозке детей клубных формирований МУ «ЦКС» МО ГО ………-ий»


	При организации перевозок детей клубных формирований МУ «ЦКС» МО ГО «Долинский»,  руководителям коллективов (сопровождающим лицам) необходимо:
•	Составить список детей для поездки и получить письменное согласие их родителей. Общее количество перевозимых в автобусах детей и взрослых не должно превышать числа мест для сидения в соответствии с технической характеристикой автобуса;
•	Обеспечить явку всех направляемых в поездку детей на медицинский осмотр, проверить наличие справок о состоянии здоровья;
•	Исключить из группы детей, у которых выявлены медицинские противопоказания к поездкам автотранспортом;
•	Обеспечить каждую группу медицинской аптечкой, укомплектованной набором лекарственных и перевязочных средств, необходимых для оказания доврачебной помощи;
•	Организовать изучение для детей мер безопасности и правил поведения при поездке в автотранспорте;
•	Предусмотреть возможность использования телефонной, мобильной связи;
•	Выводить детей на посадку разрешается только после полной остановки автобуса;
•	При прибытии на место назначения высадка детей производится под наблюдением лица, ответственного за перевозку детей, назначенного приказом директора;
•	Вышедшие из автобуса дети должны быть немедленно построены и в организационном порядке отведены от места высадки и площадок для стоянки. 
•	Ответственный за перевозку, должен следить, чтобы дети не вставали со своих мест, не ходили по автобусу, не высовывались из окон, не выставляли руки и различные предметы. При движении окна в салоне должны быть закрыты;
•	Во время движения дети должны пользоваться ремнями, для пристегивания;
•	Ответственный за перевозку детей должен иметь список перевозимых детей, следить за посадкой и высадкой согласно списка.
•	





Может кому пригодиться :flower:  :Smile3:

----------


## Натник

После просмотра всех инструкций, невольно вспоминаю эпизод из программы "Городок", про те же инструкции, так вот, там Стоянов спрашивал у Алейникова, который в свою очередь завалил его инструкциями, ...."чтобы я не запутался и все правильно выполнял, напишите мне инструкцию по выполнению инструкций!" :Blink: (смысл такой)
*Lena65*, не принимайте на свой счет, просто, как достала эта бюрократия, сил нет! :Tu:  :Blink:

----------


## ленсанна

> просто, как достала эта бюрократия, сил нет!


 :Yes4:

----------


## Lena65

> Lena65, не принимайте на свой счет, просто, как достала эта бюрократия, сил нет!


Согласна на все 100%. А как меня уже это всё достало.......Только вроде с одними документами закончили (была проверка с Ростехнадзора) - следом другое... По развели *этих* "проверяющих из штабу". Не можешь в полную силу *творчеством* позаниматься. А что делать - приходиться подчиняться.... :Taunt:

----------


## Tararam

> что за объединение у тебя?


 Я работаю в Сельском Доме Культуры мы относимся к администрации поселения. Клуб открылся после 6 летнего перерыва- был в аварийном состоянии.Вся старая документация исчезла. По этому приходится все начинать заново. Я молодой специалист, в прошлом музыкальный работник в детском саду и с документами СДК обращаюсь на Вы. Сейчас меня ставит в тупик эта надпись "Заполняется ежедневно" в журнале учета клубной работы причем на каждой страничке. :No2:

----------


## Натник

> Сейчас меня ставит в тупик эта надпись "Заполняется ежедневно"


не обращайте внимание.... имеется ввиду то, что заполняется каждый день - в день проведения мероприятия... журналы типовые, поэтому они рассчитаны и для тех культурно-досуговых учреждений, у которых и площади, и штат и финансовые возможности позволяют проводить мероприятия каждый день. Мы заполняем по мере проведения, бывает, что по несколько мероприятий в день, конечно нас заставляют увеличивать количество, но мы умудряемся из одного большого по объему праздника "вытянуть" 3-4 отдельных мероприятия...сюда также вписываем и посещения на дому, и экспедиции, все что вы готовите и проводите даже для одного человека, можно вписывать, за исключением работы кружков. :Yes4:

----------


## Tararam

> и штат и финансовые возможности позволяют проводить мероприятия каждый день.


Спасибо огромное за пояснение, а то голова кругом идет: я работаю и за директора и художественного руководителя, в моем подчинении библиотекарь - на полставки худ. рук и техничка. Стараемся не упустить не одного значимого праздника, а тут еще и журналы и люди просящие "33 кружка" : Шок:

----------


## ленсанна

> а тут еще и журналы и люди просящие "33 кружка" : Шок:


Я со временем поняла, что главное в нашей директорской работе- это научится правильно заполнять журнал. А колличество мероприятий мы еще работой любительских обьединений  дополняем. Собрали любителей читать детективы, рассказали им о новинках - вот вам уже тематический вечер, еще беседы выручают, малая форма, ослбых затрат не недо, а галочка в списке мероприятий есть. Все получится, коллега !!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Демух

> Я работаю в Сельском Доме Культуры мы относимся к администрации поселения. Клуб открылся после 6 летнего перерыва- был в аварийном состоянии.Вся старая документация исчезла. По этому приходится все начинать заново. Я молодой специалист, в прошлом музыкальный работник в детском саду и с документами СДК обращаюсь на Вы. Сейчас меня ставит в тупик эта надпись "Заполняется ежедневно" в журнале учета клубной работы причем на каждой страничке.


 У нас не СДК, ГДК, штат немного больше и то, мероприятия не проходят ежедневно, но моя заведующая детским сектором придумала так: беседа с участниками коллективов худ.сам. о ..... и по всем президентским программам (СПИд, трезвость, против курения, за здоровый образ жизни). Кроме того рядом с нами Лицей лёгкой промышленности, мы договорились с ними и пишем совместно проведённые мероприятия - выставка плакатов там и т.д. (тем более, что сейчас нас трясут за выполнение президентской программы по несовершеннолетним, находящимся на учёте - мы, оказывается их должны в кружки бесплатно принимать независимо от их талантливости, только план платных услуг с нас никто ещё не снимал)

----------


## Демух

> Я работаю в Сельском Доме Культуры мы относимся к администрации поселения. Клуб открылся после 6 летнего перерыва- был в аварийном состоянии.Вся старая документация исчезла. По этому приходится все начинать заново.


И с моим Дворцом тоже история, нас из ведомства Льнокомбината передали под город в январе. Раньше там вообще никакой документации не велось, ни кадровой, ни документов по культурно-просвет.работе. Только журналы коллективов по старой форме. Я сама 16 лет отработала в этом ДК руководителем коллектива эстрадного пения и вдруг....здрасссти - директор. Личные дела, инструкции по охране труда, должностные, положение о ГДК, положения о коллективах, положения о платных формированиях, приказы, кадровая документация - чего только мне не пришлось осваивать.... По сей день голова кругом, а в ноябре кадровая проверка. У меня делопроизводство никогда коньком не было, сижу до ночи, помощи взять не откуда, в отделе культуры только плечами пожимают и кивают друг на друга.

----------


## Lorkhen

Здравствуйте, коллеги!  Скажите, пжл,кто-нибудь занимался разработкой административного регламента "Организация деятельности клубных формирований"? Интересно то, что с 2012 года мы будем выполнять муниципальные услуги, в том числе и вышеуказаннные, а самих клубных формирований нет.Может кто-то сталкивался с этим???

----------


## Натник

> а самих клубных формирований нет


это как??? у вас нет никаких кружков или любительских объединений, или клубов по интересам???

----------


## лариса львовна

*Lorkhen*, !может  вы ещё не знаете что такое Организация деятельности ???
Понимаю что не все термины знакомы,но подружившись со многими можно узнать интересующую вас информацию.
А так писать не понимая о чём... вызывает у нас смех и конечно же такое отношение и к вам...
Предлагаю начать всё с чистого листа...познакомится и рассказать о себе в соответствующих темах. :Derisive:

----------


## гунька

> *Lorkhen*, 
> А так писать не понимая о чём... вызывает у нас смех и конечно же такое отношение и к вам...
> Предлагаю начать всё с чистого листа...познакомится и рассказать о себе в соответствующих темах.


Ларис, мне, например, было бы обидно, если бы мне так оветили.....мы все были новичками, согласись!!! И не все отписывались в соответствующих темах.... И смеяться над человеком, который попросил помощи....
Но это мое ИМХО, но  в тему хочется заходить все реже.....






> Здравствуйте, коллеги!  Скажите, пжл,кто-нибудь занимался разработкой административного регламента "Организация деятельности клубных формирований"? Интересно то, что с 2012 года мы будем выполнять муниципальные услуги, в том числе и вышеуказаннные, а самих клубных формирований нет.Может кто-то сталкивался с этим???


Я, к сожалению, ничем в этом помочь не могу, попробуйте в гугле набрать, там много ссылочек выходит, я думаю, что за образец можно будет взять. Да и здесь, надеюсь, девочки помогут, те, которые про это знают. Не расстраивайтесь, вливайтесь наш коллектив! Все у вас будет хорошо, всему научитесь!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Lorkhen*, может быть это вам поможет: http://gosuslugi.ryazanreg.ru/portal...ype=PsPassport. Удачи!

----------


## лариса львовна

> И смеяться над человеком, который попросил помощи....


во блин....человека обидела!Ну извените характер дурной!Не хотела высмеять,а хотела познакомиться и обижать то не было в голове...Сама многое не знаю,но ворпос так был поставлен...типа девочки надвигается ужасное и неведанное чудо юдо "Организация деятельности клубных формирований"!
Девочки меня это почему -то рассмешило...

*Lorkhen*, извени,если обидела,не считаю зазорным принести извинения если таковое требуется.

----------


## гунька

> во блин....человека обидела!Ну извените характер дурной!Не хотела высмеять,а хотела познакомиться и обижать то не было в голове...Сама многое не знаю,но ворпос так был поставлен...типа девочки надвигается ужасное и неведанное чудо юдо "Организация деятельности клубных формирований"!
> Девочки меня это почему -то рассмешило...
> 
> *Lorkhen*, извени,если обидела,не считаю зазорным принести извинения если таковое требуется.


 :Vishenka 04:  :Vishenka 04: : :016: 
Мир, дружба, жвачка!

----------


## лариса львовна

:Taunt:  :Aga:  :br:  :Pivo:  :Derisive:

----------


## Lorkhen

Это совсем не смешно, если учесть, что наше учреждение вновь созданное.Я уже писала об этом раньше.Из культурно-досуговых учреждений у нас был только Дом офицеров и сельская библиотека, а когда ликвидировали ГДО, появилась у администрации мысль создать такое учреждение куда войдет библиотека, будет представлена досуговая деятельность и спорт.Согласитесь, что трудно начинать, как вы выразились с чистого листа...Жаль, что это у вас вызвало только смех...

----------


## Lorkhen

> *Lorkhen*, может быть это вам поможет: http://gosuslugi.ryazanreg.ru/portal...ype=PsPassport. Удачи!


Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся!!!

----------


## гунька

> Согласитесь, что трудно начинать, как вы выразились с чистого листа...Жаль, что это у вас вызвало только смех...


 Пожалуйста, не надо обижаться! Лариса извинилась.... А с чистого листа действительно, начинать трудно, но, согласитесь, и интересно!!!! Я уверена, у Вас все получится!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Lorkhen*, тема ДОКУМЕНТЫ вам обязательно поможет. И САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ: не бойтесь набирать в поисковых системах интернета нужные вам фразы-названия. Найдете почти ВСЕ!!!

Удачи. С первым крещением на форуме! 
Не бойтесь спрашивать, чем можем-поможем.

----------


## Таисия Любимова

Дамы и господа, подскажите пожалуйста: я директор сельского ДК, хочу переставить себе выходные дни с субботы-воскресенья на вторник и четверг. Глава поселения согласен. Только не могу понять какие документы нужно привести в соответствие с желаемым. Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Таисия Любимова*, 
Написать приказ. И все

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Дамы и господа, подскажите пожалуйста: я директор сельского ДК, хочу переставить себе выходные дни с субботы-воскресенья на вторник и четверг. Глава поселения согласен. Только не могу понять какие документы нужно привести в соответствие с желаемым. Спасибо заранее!


Будет нарушение трудового кодекса, что при проверке очень неблагоприятно скажется на Вас. По ТК должно быть у работников (по пятидневке) 2 выходных смежных дня, из них 1 - воскресенье. Т.е. выходными могут быть вос- понед, или субб - воскр.
Возможна работа учреждения в воскресенье, но при этом работники должны вызываться по сменному графику, одних и тех же постоянно нельзя.
Мы с этом тоже сталкивались, и пришли к тому, что официально выходные - субб-воскр, а когда идут мероприятия делаем приказы "в связи с проведением ----считать рабочим днём для методиста Иванова И.И. 00.00.2011"

----------


## Таисия Любимова

Спасибо. 
Просто головоломка для меня... В понедельник в 8 утра планерка у Главы. Каждый понедельник. И каждую субботу дискотека с 20.00 до 23.00. Во -первых, биоритм страдает. Во-вторых не знаю, куда прилепить себе выходные. Можно ли писать себе каждую неделю приказ на предоставление выходного?

----------


## Perla

Здравствуйте! Сегодня 11 дней, как я стала директором Культурно-спортивного комплекса... Как раз вовремя, конец года, елки, отчеты... Хотела спросить у более опытных коллег: надо составить смету на следующий год, что бы администрация сельского поселения раскошелилась на мебель и звуковое оборудование. Как составляется такая смета? В какой форме. Как составить смету на праздник я знаю. А вот эта проблема поставила в тупик... Подскажите пожалуйста! :Blush2:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Как составляется такая смета?


никакой разницы нет. 
Смета на приобретение... 
1-статья расходов
2-наименование
3-кол-во
4-цена
5-стоимость

Внизу- итого

Я к такой смете прилагаю еще для пущей убедительности характеристику состояния материально-технической базы ДК, где описываю все потребности с указанием количества и цен. Из общего списка /а он внушительный!!!/ с главой определяемся, что поставить в план на год. Срабатывает.

----------


## Lorkhen

> Здравствуйте! Сегодня 11 дней, как я стала директором Культурно-спортивного комплекса... Как раз вовремя, конец года, елки, отчеты... Хотела спросить у более опытных коллег: надо составить смету на следующий год, что бы администрация сельского поселения раскошелилась на мебель и звуковое оборудование. Как составляется такая смета? В какой форме. Как составить смету на праздник я знаю. А вот эта проблема поставила в тупик... Подскажите пожалуйста!


Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пжл тоже опытом -какова структура вашего учреждения, каков штат и какие основные виды деятельности?

----------


## Таисия Любимова

А разве бюджет не был и у всех вас принят ещё в ноябре. А нашу смету я подавала в октябре. 
..у нас оставили коммунальные, з/п и налоги. А у ВАС?

----------


## Perla

Бюджет, конечно принят... Но я заступила в должность 1 декабря, до меня директором был тренер по футболу. Хороший человек и тренер, но такие "мелочи", как мебель и звук. оборудование его не очень интересовали. Мячи и форма важнее. Поговорила с бухгалтером, та посоветовала написать дополнительную смету, авось, пройдет.
*Lorkhen* штат у нас, надеюсь пока, очень маленький: 10 человек, из них - 3 тренера, вахтер, рабочий, сторож, культработник, уборщиц 2 шт. и директор. Так как тренеров у нас больше - спортивная работа перевешивает. Но стараемся и массовую вести на уровне, но в основном на добровольных началах - любительские объединения. Мне сначала надо нормативную документацию до ума довести, прежний директор на это тоже внимание не обращал...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Спасибо. 
>  Можно ли писать себе каждую неделю приказ на предоставление выходного?


 :Taunt:  Нельзя... Работник не имеет право выходить каждую неделю в выходной на работу. Есть какие-то нормативы, сколько раз в год можно вызывать работника в выходные и праздничные дни. Не помню уже, но помню, как получила, когда у худрука оказались отработанными в выходные подряд несколько недель)
Может Вам не обязательно самой каждый раз на дискотеке быть, по принципу сменного графика в субботу работать?

----------


## dgu31

Уважаемые культработники!!!Обращаюсь к вам за разъяснением.Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь. У нас у директора районного дома культуры (пенсионерка, 63 года,средне-специальное строительное образование) в декабре заканчивается контракт. Власти она угодна. Объясните,могут ли они продлить контракт втихую не проводи соответствующего конкурса. И законно ли это??? С уважением, Юлианна. 
Меня интересует всё по этому вопросу.Ссылки на документы и т.д. Выручайте!!!Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь!!!И ещё немаловажный вопрос:откуда начисляются премии,стимулирующие надбавки культработникам?Сколько раз в год мы имеем право их получать???Нам твердят-со спецсчета...

----------


## Скибыч

> Как составляется такая смета?


самая основная задача - просить как можно больше, так как дадут все равно половину.
Типа пошутил...
Хорошо, если есть у кого просить.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ребята, у нас радость!
Вошло  в силу дополнение к 94 ФЗ, теперь можно не проводить торги до 400 тыс.

----------


## marusya2304

Друзья, уже кто-нибудь начал делать годовой отчет? Может кто-нибудь поможет с текстовым содеражание, крсаивым описанием АНАЛИЗа САМОДЕЯТЕЛЬНОГО ТВОРЧЕСТВА.

----------


## Рамоновна

*marusya2304*  красивых и УМНЫХ слов можно нахвататься здесь   http://otherreferats.allbest.ru/peda...0019172_0.html

А вообще-то, ваша просьба настолько индивидуальна, что помочь вней вряд ли кто сможет. У все- своя специфика. А если есть конкретные дела- слова сами найдутся. Извините за резкость-это после просмотра профиля.

----------


## medwegonok

> Дамы и господа, подскажите пожалуйста: я директор сельского ДК, хочу переставить себе выходные дни с субботы-воскресенья на вторник и четверг. Глава поселения согласен. Только не могу понять какие документы нужно привести в соответствие с желаемым. Спасибо заранее!


А у нас по трудовому договору  стоит пятидневка. Мы отдыхаем только по понедельникам! Мы - это я (директор БДЦ) , культорганизатор, руководитель хорового коллектива, библиотекарь и 3 технички. праздники никакие не учитываются, мы наоборот в праздники должны работать, а если на понедельник выпадает праздник, то значит и в понедельник мы работаем! Вот так. Это не правильно?

----------


## Lorkhen

Если общий выходной понедельник, значит, второй выходной  - по скользящему графику.Работа в праздники - это двойная оплата или отгул. Трудовой кодекс нарушать нельзя...

----------


## лариса львовна

Девочки!Я чего-то не понала...у меня тоже только один выходной-понедельник,и если праздники попадают на него то потом я беру выходной в любой день.У меня что должен быть ещё один выходной?Где про это прочитать?чтобы основываться на факты.

----------


## Lorkhen

> Девочки!Я чего-то не понала...у меня тоже только один выходной-понедельник,и если праздники попадают на него то потом я беру выходной в любой день.У меня что должен быть ещё один выходной?Где про это прочитать?чтобы основываться на факты.


С Новым годом, коллеги!

Вам надо посмотреть по трудовому договору как вы работаете по пятидневке или по шестидневке.Если в трудовом-два выходных, а работаете с одним, то это нарушение. Ну, а если один выходной, то в течение недели на час меньше должны работать...

----------


## Зарница

У нас 40-часовая рабочая неделя с ненармированным рабочем днем. На селе тоже самое, но неделя 36 часовая. Если у вас идет превышение часов - значит должна быть доплата к з/п. А вообще впервые слышу, что бы у работника культуры, работающего на 1 ставке был только один выходной. Здесь явное нарушение ТК!

----------


## oksanagdo

> А вообще впервые слышу, что бы у работника культуры, работающего на 1 ставке был только один выходной.


и у нас так же, работаем 36 часов 6 дней в неделю, и ничего доказать не можем

----------


## лариса львовна

Не плохо бы доказать и отдыхать как белым людям...а то понедельник как- то пролетает незаметно)
посмотришь девчёнки как будто мы в разных государствах живём)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*лариса львовна*, 
У нас тоже 40 часовая рабочая неделя. А у женщин - 36 часов. Шестидневка. Но выходной у нас в воскресенье.

----------


## Lena65

У нас пятидневка. 40ч. у мужчин и 36 у женщин. Выходной - суббота и воскресенье. У тех кто ведёт кружки - выходные дни - воскресенье и понедельник. Если выпадает работа на выходной день (а обычно все праздники естественно в выходные дни и в праздничные) то мы пишем обязательно заявление такого содержания : Не возражаю о привлечении меня к работе в не рабочий выходной (праздничный) день с предоставлением отгула ....(такого то числа) или - оплатой труда в двойном размере. Обычно все выбирают последнее.

----------


## annetka

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Анна. Я являюсь начинающим директором районного Дома культуры. Наш Дом культуры -это структурное подразделение и я  и наше учреждение в подчинении у местной власти(администрация) У меня вопрос ко всем коллегам: какие распоряжения я должна создавать, в каких случаях и для чего? Помогите, пожалуйста. спасибо.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Анна. Я являюсь начинающим директором районного Дома культуры. Наш Дом культуры -это структурное подразделение и я и наше учреждение в подчинении у местной власти(администрация) У меня вопрос ко всем коллегам: какие распоряжения я должна создавать, в каких случаях и для чего? Помогите, пожалуйста. спасибо.


Аня, а скажи пожалуйста, твое учреждение является юридическим лицом? Или как?

----------


## Perla

Поздравляю со старым Новым годом!
Уважаемые директора, а кто писал положение о надбавках и доплатах? Поделитесь, пожалуйста! Не знаю, как грамотно поделить то, чего нет...

----------


## Lena65

> Аня, а скажи пожалуйста, твое учреждение является юридическим лицом? Или как?


Алл, мы тоже с Нового года стали юридическим лицом. Начальник отдела культуры меня пугает - "Вся ответственность на тебе..." А что конкретно???? Научите девчонки...... что должно быть, чем себя обезопасить.... Очень прошу, пожалуйста :Tender:  Финансирование также от администрации, бухгалтерия кадры там же.... Такое ощущение - заставили сделать печать и на этом всё..... А потом как приспичит что нибудь.... В общем не знаю чего ждать....
Рамоновна, откликнись пожалуйста......Научи уму разуму :Derisive:

----------


## gaberlisa

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги!  У нас единственный в нашем Краснодарском крае казенный Дом культуры. Всё содержание, оплату труда и прочие расходы возложило на себя сельское поселение. Это беспрецендентный случай.  Но в этом году столкнулись с такой проблемой - с 1 янв. нам к зарплате идет губернаторская надбавка 3000 руб. Но в Положение указаны должности, которых и в принципе не может быть в сельском Доме культуры. Например, должность костюмера пришлось переименовывать в кладовщика, зам.директора по АХЧ - зав.сектором материально-технического обеспечения. В связи с этим возникла необходимость в новых должностных инструкциях. В качестве помощи- нужна инструкция на зав.сектором. Может быть у кого-то есть разработки? Поделитесь!

----------


## Lena65

нужна должностная зав.сектором чего? У меня есть зав.сектором по работе с детьми, зав.отделом досуговой деятельности.... Если правильно поняла - зав.сектором материально-технического обеспечения?

----------


## Lena65

девочки, опять обращаюсь с просьбой..... кто делает доплаты работникам со спец.счёта? В мэрии никто не может подсказать в этом вопросе. На основании чего и как? Понимаю Положения. есть у кого? ПЛИЗ... :Tender:

----------


## Наташкин

> Друзья, уже кто-нибудь начал делать годовой отчет? Может кто-нибудь поможет с текстовым содеражание, крсаивым описанием АНАЛИЗа САМОДЕЯТЕЛЬНОГО ТВОРЧЕСТВА.


Мы уже отчитались, последние 2 года  у нас не просят красивых слов, а конкретные цифры, факты.

----------


## Рамоновна

Вот мой годовой отчет в область. Из всего, что сегодня везем в областной научно-методический центр, нет только отчета о работе РДК. Все остальное, что требовала область в этом году- здесь. Есть и цифры, есть и словеса.

http://files.mail.ru/5Z3UTN

----------


## Lena65

*Девчонки, то что искала - выставляю. Может кому пригодится.*

СОГЛАСОВАНО
начальник Управления культуры
администрации города
Петровска
_________________И.А. Иванова
«____» ___________2011 г.	

УТВЕРЖДЕНО:
Приказом директора Муниципального бюджетного учреждения Городской Дом культуры «Октябрь»
Приказ от  «___» _________2011 г.   №______

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ 
«О перечне, размере, порядке установления компенсационных выплат, 
выплат стимулирующего и социального характера работникам 
муниципального бюджетного учреждения Городской Дом культуры «Октябрь» 


*1.Общие положения*

1.1.Настоящее Положение «О перечне, размере и порядке установления компенсационных выплат, выплат стимулирующего и социального характера работникам Муниципального бюджетного учреждения Городской Дом культуры «Октябрь»  (далее по тексту - Учреждение) устанавливает перечень, размер, порядок  установления компенсационных выплат, выплат стимулирующего и социального характера работникам Учреждения, применяется для определения условий оплаты труда при разработке коллективного договора, соглашений, локальных нормативных актов.
     Положение  разработано в соответствии с постановлением администрации города Петровска от 17.11.2011  №  21 «Об утверждении положения  о системе оплаты труда работников муниципальных учреждений культуры, образовательных учреждений дополнительного образования детей, финансируемых за счет средств бюджета городского округа «Город Петровск», Уставом Муниципального бюджетного учреждения  Городской Дом культуры «Октябрь». _девочки, я сделала чисто на основании нашего Устава за счёт внебюджетных средств_
2.  Настоящее Положение устанавливает перечень, размеры, порядок установления компенсационных выплат, выплат стимулирующего и социального характера работникам Муниципального бюджетного учреждения Городской Дом культуры «Октябрь» (далее - Учреждение), утверждается приказом руководителя учреждения и согласуется с начальником Управления культуры администрации города Петровска (далее - Управление).

*2.	Компенсационные выплаты*
2.1.	Компенсационные выплаты работникам Учреждения производятся согласно Приложению 1 к  настоящему Положению.
2.2.	Надбавки за непрерывный стаж работы работникам Учреждений устанавливаются в порядке и на условиях согласно приложению 12 к Постановлению администрации города Петровска от 17.11.2011  №  21.
2.3.	Работникам Учреждений, у которых ежемесячная заработная плата ниже минимальной заработной платы (после удержания налога на доходы физических лиц), установленной Соглашением между Правительством ....... области, областным объединением организаций профсоюзов, Союзом промышленников и предпринимателей ......... области о минимальной заработной плате в .......... области на текущий финансовый год производится соответствующая доплата к заработной плате при условии, что указанным работником полностью отработана за этот период норма рабочего времени и выполнены нормы труда (трудовые обязанности).
Доплата к заработной плате до достижения уровня минимальной заработной платы устанавливается с учетом стимулирующих выплат работникам и не является основанием для их отмены.
Доплата до величины минимальной заработной платы осуществляется за счет общего фонда оплаты труда учреждения.
С 1 июня 2011 года   установлена минимальная заработная плата (после удержания налога на доходы физических лиц)   в размере 9500 рублей. 
2.4. К выплатам компенсационного характера применяются районный коэффициент и процентные надбавки, предусмотренные федеральным законодательством и законодательством ........... области.
2.5. Доплаты за звания, награды, знаки отличия устанавливаются при условии их соответствия основному профилю профессиональной деятельности.
Сумма доплат за звания, награды, знаки отличия, установленные за счет средств бюджета городского округа «Город Петровск», производятся ежемесячно по основной должности пропорционально отработанному времени в совокупности не свыше 50% оклада (должностного оклада).

*3.	Выплаты стимулирующего характера*
3.1.	Выплаты стимулирующего характера работникам Учреждения производятся согласно Приложению 2 к  Положению.
3.2.	К выплатам стимулирующего характера относятся:
- выплаты за интенсивность и высокие результаты работы;
- выплаты за качество выполняемых работ;
- премиальные выплаты по итогам работы (месяц, квартал, год);
- премиальные выплаты за выполнение особо важных  и срочных работ (на период их проведения);
- премиальные выплаты к юбилейным датам, профессиональным праздникам.
3.3.	Учреждение самостоятельно разрабатывает положение по выплате надбавок стимулирующего характера (в том числе и за счет имеющихся вакантных должностей), учитывая категории работников (руководители, персонал, обеспечивающий работу учреждения, специалисты по группам должностей и т.д.) и разрабатывает критерии установления стимулирующих выплат с ориентацией на результат, в которых определяет показатели эффективности, периодичность стимулирующих выплат, круг работников, порядок снижения стимулирующих выплат (т.е. снижение по балльной системе или в процентах).
3.4.	Выплаты стимулирующего характера осуществляются при выполнении показателей, определенных на основании «Критериев оценки деятельности работников при установлении надбавки к должностному окладу».
3.5.	Выплаты стимулирующего характера выплачиваются в пределах установленного фонда оплаты труда на выплаты стимулирующего характера, а также средств, поступающих от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности Учреждения.
3.6.	Руководителю Учреждения виды, размеры и порядок выплат стимулирующего характера устанавливает Управление с учетом показателей эффективности деятельности Учреждения.

*4.	Выплаты социального характера*
4.1.	К выплатам социального характера в Учреждении относится материальная помощь.
4.2.	К выплатам социального характера в Учреждении относится материальная помощь.
4.3.	Материальная помощь может быть оказана в следующих случаях:
- нанесения ущерба имуществу в результате стихийного бедствия, других экстремальных  ситуаций;
- рождения ребенка;
- бракосочетания;
- смерти работника и его близких родственников (супруг(а), дети, родители);
- необходимости дорогостоящего медицинского лечения, в том числе санаторно-курортного;
- тяжелого материального положения.
4.4.	Оказание материальной помощи производится по решению директора Учреждения, с учетом мнения Комиссии по стимулирующим выплатам за счет средств, полученных от предпринимательской и иной, приносящей доход деятельности. Выплата материальной помощи производится без начисления районного коэффициента и процентных надбавок и не учитывается при начислении среднего заработка.
4.5.	Материальная помощь выплачивается на основании заявления работника учреждения в размере не более 200% от  должностного оклада сотрудника.





_Положение «О перечне, размере и порядке установления компенсационных выплат, выплат стимулирующего и социального характера работникам Муниципального бюджетного учреждения Городской Дом культуры «Октябрь» (в новой редакции) принято на собрании работников МУ ГДК «Октябрь».

Протокол от «25» ноября 2011 №12
_

ещё раз уточняю - для себя переработала без компенсационных выплат, чтобы доплата шла чисто со спец.счёта. из внебюджетных средств.

----------


## Lena65

*Приложение № 1*
 к Положению «О перечне, размере, порядке установления компенсационных выплат, выплат стимулирующего и социального характера работникам МБУ ГДК «Октябрь» 

Перечень и размеры компенсационных выплат работникам 
Муниципального бюджетного учреждения Городской Дом культуры «Октябрь»

№ п/п	
Наименование выплат 	Размер выплаты в %, повышающие коэффициенты к окладу (должностному окладу), тарифной ставке	
Порядок и условия установления надбавок и доплат

1	2	3	4
1. Выплаты за работу с вредными и опасными условиями труда
1.1	За работу с вредными и опасными условиями труда 	до 12 %	Перечень должностей, которым устанавливается доплата за работу с вредными и опасными условиями труда, утверждается директором Учреждения по результатам аттестации рабочих мест.

2. Оплата труда при выполнении работ в условиях, отклоняющихся от нормальных
2.1	За работу в ночное время	35% часовой тарифной ставки, оклада (должностно-го оклада)	Устанавливается сторожам приказом директора Учреждения.
Ночным считается время с 22 часов вечера до 6 часов утра, в соответствии со ст.154 ТК РФ.
3. Доплаты за звания, награды, знаки отличия, ученую степень
3.1	За звание «Заслуженный работник культуры ......... области»	50%	Доплата устанавливается в соответствии с Законом ........ области от 10.04.2001 № 32 «О почетном звании «Заслуженный работник культуры .......... области». Доплата устанавливается из расчета одной ставки независимо от нагрузки.
3.2	Заслуженный работник культуры РФ	50%	Надбавка производится в пределах установленного фонда оплаты труда при наличии присвоенного звания.
3.3	Заслуженный артист РФ 10%	Доплата производится в пределах установленного фонда оплаты труда при наличии присвоенного звания.
3.4.	За государственные награды Российской Федерации и ордена в сфере образования, культуры и искусства	10%	Доплата производится лицам, награжденным наградами и орденами в пределах установленного фонда оплаты труда. При наличии у работника двух и более наград, доплата производится по одному из оснований по желанию работника.
3.6	Отраслевые награды сферы образования и культуры РФ:
- медали, нагрудные знаки и знаки отличия в области культуры, образования Российской Федерации (СССР)

- грамоты Министерства культуры, Министерства образования, Российского профсоюза работников культуры, образования 20%

5%	Доплата устанавливается и выплачивается по основной должности в пределах установленного фонда оплаты труда при наличии соответствующих  наград. При наличии у работника двух и более наград, доплата производится по одному из оснований по желанию работника.
4.	Надбавка за стаж работы в культуре	1-3 года - 5%;
3-5 лет - 10%;
5-10 лет - 20%;
10-15 лет - 30%;
св 15 лет - 40%.	Устанавливается работникам Учреждений за стаж непрерывной работы согласно Приложению 12 Постановлению администрации города ПЕтровска от 07.10.2011  №  13 в пределах установленного фонда оплаты труда.

----------


## Lena65

*Приложение № 2*
 к Положению «О перечне, размере, порядке установления компенсационных выплат, выплат стимулирующего и социального характера работникам МУ ГДК «Октябрь» 


Порядок и условия выплат стимулирующего характера

*1. Общие положения*
1.1. Руководитель учреждения принимает решение о выплатах стимулирующего характера и их размерах работникам  на основании аналитической информации о показателях деятельности  каждого работника, являющейся основанием для осуществления выплат,  на основании  представления  Комиссии по стимулирующим выплатам работникам муниципального бюджетного учреждения Дом культуры «Октябрь» (далее – Комиссия)
Выплаты стимулирующего характера (надбавки) производятся ежемесячно.
Установленная надбавка может быть отменена или изменена в сторону увеличения или снижения по результатам работы ежемесячно.
Предложения об изменении размера надбавки конкретному работнику учреждения представляются в Комиссию руководителем работника либо директором.
1.2. Выплаты стимулирующего характера выплачиваются в пределах утвержденного фонда оплаты труда на выплаты стимулирующего характера, а также средств, поступающих от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности  Учреждения.
1.3. Выплаты стимулирующего характера осуществляются при выполнении показателей, определенных на основании критериев оценки эффективности деятельности Учреждения (Приложение 3 Положения).
1.4. Руководителю Учреждения виды, размеры и порядок выплат стимулирующего характера устанавливает Управление с учетом показателей эффективности деятельности Учреждения. 
1.5. 	К выплатам стимулирующего характера относятся:
•	выплаты за интенсивность, качество и высокие результаты работы;
•	выплаты за качество выполняемых работ;
•	премиальные выплаты по итогам работы (месяц, квартал, год);
•	премиальные выплаты за выполнение особо важных  и срочных работ (на период их проведения);
•	премиальные выплаты к юбилейным датам, профессиональным праздникам.

*2. Выплаты за интенсивность, качество и высокие результаты работы*
2.1. Выплаты за интенсивность и высокие результаты работы осуществляются в виде надбавки:
-  за интенсивность, качество и высокие результаты работы в целях поощрения работников за выполнение больших объемов работ с меньшим количеством ресурсов (материальных, трудовых, временных и т.д.), применение в работе новых методов и технологий, которые существенно повышают результативность труда; 
- за сложность и напряженность в работе, надбавка может выплачиваться заместителям руководителя, руководителям структурных подразделений, другим специалистам  учреждения.
2.2. Выплаты за качество выполняемых работ могут устанавливаться всем категориям работников Учреждения и осуществляются в виде надбавки за качество выполняемых работ, в целях поощрения работников за применение в работе  новых методов и технологий, которые существенно повышают качество и результативность труда, по следующим критериям: 

№	Критерии выплаты надбавки	Размер надбавки к окладу в процентах
1	- инициатива, творчество внедрение инновационных,  современных форм, методов  и технологий в работе 	до 100 %
2	- внедрение новых,  современных форм  оказания платных услуг	до 100 %
3	 - за качественную подготовку и проведение внеплановых мероприятий, связанных с уставной деятельностью учреждения 	до 100%
4	- высокий уровень исполнительной дисциплины, в том числе своевременная и качественная подготовка  планово-отчетной и иной документации	до 100%
2.3. Максимальный размер надбавки составляет  100%  тарифной ставки (должностного оклада) ставки работника учреждения.

*3. Премиальные выплаты*
3.1. Премиальные выплаты по итогам работы (месяц, квартал, год).
3.1.1. Работники учреждения могут  премироваться по итогам работы за отчетный период (месяц, квартал, год) и иные периоды, за выполнение следующих показателей:
- инициативное выполнение обязанностей, предусмотренных трудовым договором, должностной инструкцией;
- участие в проектах в рамках  социального партнерства.
3.1.2.  Условиями премирования являются:
- обеспечение высокого уровня исполнительской дисциплины работником учреждения;
- проявление инициативы и творческого подхода в решении вопросов, входящих в его компетенцию;
- четкое, своевременное выполнение приказов, распоряжений и указаний вышестоящих руководителей;
-техническому персоналу за участие в культурно-массовых мероприятиях.
3.1.3. Премия устанавливается в процентах к должностному окладу (окладу), тарифной ставке работников учреждения или в конкретном денежном выражении. 
3.1.4. В случае невыполнения показателей  и несоблюдения условий премирования    руководитель  учреждения принимает  решение о не установлении премии. 
3.1.5.  Начисление премии производится за фактически отработанное время.
3.1.6. Максимальный размер премии составляет  200 %  тарифной ставки (должностного оклада) работника учреждения.
3.2.  Премия за выполнение особо важных и срочных работ осуществляются в виде премии за выполнение особо важных и срочных работ (далее – премия).
3.2.1. Перечень особо важных и срочных работ и мероприятий устанавливается руководителем учреждения по согласованию с Управлением культуры.
3.2.2.  Премия вводится в целях материального стимулирования и поощрения профессионального труда работников  учреждения за индивидуальные результаты работы.
3.2.3. Основанием выплаты  премии является: личное участие в своевременном либо досрочном выполнении работником учреждения особо важного и срочного задания на высоком профессиональном уровне. 
3.2.4. Назначение премии  может производиться единовременно по одному или нескольким основаниям.
3.2.5. Решение о выплате премии работнику и ее размере принимается руководителем учреждения с учетом важности и срочности выполненного  задания. 
3.2.6. Максимальный размер премии составляет  200%  тарифной ставки (должностного оклада) работника учреждения.
3.3. Премиальные выплаты к юбилейным датам, профессиональным праздникам.
3.3.1. Максимальный размер премии составляет  100%  тарифной ставки (должностного оклада) ставки работника учреждения.

*4.  Стимулирующие выплаты не устанавливаются,  а установленные стимулирующие выплаты отменяются в следующих случаях:*
1.	наложение дисциплинарного взыскания за неисполнение или ненадлежащее исполнение по вине работника возложенных на него функций 
2.	невыполнение приказов и распоряжений вышестоящих руководителей и организационно-распорядительных документов учреждения 
3.	нарушение правил внутреннего трудового распорядка, техники безопасности и противопожарной защиты, грубое нарушение требований охраны труда, санитарии 
4.	наличие актов недостачи, хищений материальных ценностей, выявленных в отчетном периоде (материально-ответственным лицам);
5.	наличие обоснованных жалоб на работника.
6.	совершение прогула 
7.	нарушения норм и правил охраны труда

----------


## Lena65

*Приложение № 3*
 к Положению «О перечне, размере, порядке установления компенсационных выплат, выплат стимулирующего и социального характера работникам МУ ГДК «Октябрь»


Критерии оценки деятельности работников 
при установлении надбавки к должностному окладу

Конкретный размер надбавки определяется по результатам оценки деятельности  работника  учреждения
№	Наименование должности, специальности, категории работников	
Основные критерии оценки деятельности работников	Размер надбавки в процентах
1	Бухгалтерия	Привлечение дополнительных источников финансирования и пополнения материально-технической базы	до 50%
		Увеличенный объем работы в период подготовки учреждения к проведению праздников, включая общегородские	до 50%
		Увеличенный объем работы связанной в отчетно-плановый период	до 50%
2
	Художест-ый руководитель	Разработка грантовых проектов, программ	до 50%
		Привлечение дополнительных источников финансирования и пополнения материально-технической базы	до 50%
		Формирование фотоархива Учреждения	до 50%
		Участие в театрализованных выступлениях	до 50%
		Работа со СМИ по формированию положительного имиджа Учреждения	до 50%
		Работа по ведению интернет- сайта	до 50%
3	Заведующий  костюмерной	Разработка эскизов сценических костюмов, пошив костюмов	до 50%
		Мелкий, срочный ремонт реквизита учреждения   	до 50%

4	Художник  постановщик	Участие в театрализованных выступлениях	до 50%
		Мелкий, срочный ремонт реквизита Учреждения   	до 50%
		Привлечение дополнительных источников финансирования и пополнения материально-технической базы	до 50%
5
	Отделы организации досуга, площадных мероприятий, информационной политики	Участие в театрализованных выступлениях	до 50%
		Разработка эскизов сценических костюмов, пошив костюмов	до 50%
		Проведение репетиций,  хореографических постановок (для методистов)	до 50%
		Мелкий, срочный ремонт имущества, реквизита  отдела  	до 50%
		Привлечение дополнительных источников финансирования и пополнения материально-технической базы	до 50%
		Формирование фотоархива Учреждения	до 50%
		Работа по ведению интернет- сайта	до 50%
		Работа со СМИ по формированию положительного имиджа Учреждения	до 50%
		Разработка грантовых проектов, программ	до 50%
6	Специалист по юридически и кадровым вопросам	Привлечение дополнительных источников финансирования и пополнения материально-технической базы	до 50%
		Выполнение внеплановых мероприятий, обеспечивающих экономию средств, улучшение условий труда, техники безопасности и пожарной безопасности	до 50%
		Организация повышения квалификации работников	до 50%
		Работа со средствами массовой информации по формированию позитивного имиджа учреждения	до 50%
		Поддержанием в исправном состоянии компьютерной техники, локальной сети, работа с поставщиками данных услуг	до 50%
		Ведение  Интернет-сайта	до 50%
		Организация и проведение мероприятий и принятие мер по антитеррористической защищенности учреждения	до 50%
		Формирование архива	до 50%
		Увеличенный объем работы в период подготовки учреждения к проведению праздников, включая общегородские	до 50%
7	Заместитель директора по хозяйственной части	Выполнение внеплановых мероприятий, обеспечивающих экономию средств, улучшению условий труда, техники безопасности и пожарной безопасности	до 50%
		Проведение мероприятий и принятие мер по антитеррористической защищенности учреждения	до 50%
		Увеличенный объем работы в период подготовки учреждения к проведению праздников, включая общегородские	до 50%
		Привлечение дополнительных источников финансирования и пополнения материально-технической базы	до 50%
8	Отдел материального обеспечения здания	Осуществление работы по благоустройству территории Учреждения 	до 50%
		Увеличенный объем работы в период подготовки учреждения к проведению праздников, включая общегородские	до 50%
		Поддержание имущества учреждения в исправном состоянии, проведение срочного, мелкого ремонта на основе ремонтной базы учреждения	до 50%
		Выполнение погрузочно-разгрузочных работ с переносом тяжестей	до 50%
		Поддержание санитарных норм прилегающей  к зданию территории  (вахтер) 	до 50%
		Контроль и участие в аварийно-спасательной работе	до 50%
		Выполнение работ, связанных с обеспечением безаварийной, безотказной и бесперебойной работы инженерных и хозяйственно-эксплуатационных систем жизнеобеспечения учреждения	до 50%

Девочки, вся таблица сбилась...... всё понятно?

----------


## Lena65

есть  ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ «О системе оплаты труда работников Муниципального учреждения Городской Дом культуры «Октябрь». Пишите если что :Smile3:

----------


## annetka

Здравствуйте, Алла! Наше учреждение не юридическое лицо!

----------


## Irenka-da

Уважаемые специалисты! возможно вы можете помочь найти "Стандарт качества" муниципального бюджетного учреждения дома культуры! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender: Очень очень буду признательна за подсказку! :Blush2:

----------


## Натали_я

> возможно вы можете помочь найти "Стандарт качества" муниципального бюджетного учреждения дома культуры!


Вот нашла в инете, может подойдет?  :Smile3: 

http:/*************.com/files/fysidz50m

P.S. Файл будет храниться на обменнике 25 дней  :Blush2:

----------


## Perla

> есть ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ «О системе оплаты труда работников Муниципального учреждения Городской Дом культуры «Октябрь». Пишите если что


Пишу! Спасибо Вам за выложенный материал! Если есть возможность, можно и этот документ посмотреть! Вы спасительница!

----------


## Опилат

*Lena65*, 
Огромная просьба поделиться Положением об оплате труда. 
Людмила

----------


## ленсанна

Дорогие мои ! Помогите ! Может есть у кого инструкции по охране труда худрука и руководителей творческих коллективов. ? Была проверка - и это вписали в предписание. А их нет нигде !Удивился даже методкабинет. Впервые такие затребовали. Не должностные, а отдельно по охране труда. Может есть у кого ? ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ !!!!!

----------


## olekanova

вот такая проблема. наше поселение небольшое но в его состав входят деревни которые находятся в 35 км от центрального поселка, а от районного центра  так получается в 70км. рейсовые автобусы туда не ходят и получается выехать людям нет возможности. администрация содержала там машину 8-местную и иногда предоставляла людям для поездки бесплатно т. к. оказывать платные услуги они не имеют права.но денежек в бюджете мало и они передали эту машину нам в культуру. Но и у нас денег как понимаете лишних нет. вот и хотим людей перевозить за денежки.Подскажите как правильно внести изменения в устав о том что мы оказываем услуги по перевозке пассажиров. оформлять лицензию по перевозу пассажиров  в 8-местной машине не надо сказали в ГАИ.

----------


## Рамоновна

*olekanova*, помимо внесения этой услуги в Устав -а согласен ли на это ваш учредитель?- вам придется делать регламент на эту услугу, вносить ее в перечень платных услуг, делать расчеты ...

И вот еще- имеете ли вы право как учреждение культурно-досугового типа осуществлять транспортные перевозки? Скорее всего, нет. Вот СДАВАТЬ ТРАНСПОРТ В АРЕНДУ/как костюмы, звук, декорации/ - это более реальный вариант.

http://www.my-dogovor.ru/node/107 здесь образец типового договора

----------


## Алла и Александр

> И вот еще- имеете ли вы право как учреждение культурно-досугового типа осуществлять транспортные перевозки?


У нас в Уставе записано, что мы имеем право предоставлять транспортные услуги.

----------


## Svetlanuska

Друзья, есть ли у кого инструкция по противопожарной безопасности в учреждении культуры?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Svetlanuska*, http://www.worldpb.ru/vppb_13-01-94_...koi_federatsii

----------


## olekanova

всем  спасибо! внесли изменения в устав !

----------


## dgu31

Уважаемые коллеги! Очень нуждаюсь с вашей помощи. Подскажите пожалуйста!!!! Кто-нибудь сталкивался с автотранспортной проверкой? У нас в МБУК числится Газель. А документации никакой нет. Бывший директор не вёл документацию с 2008 года. Мне такое предписание наляпали.... Ужас.... Подскажите,где взять такого рода документацию???????

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*dgu31*, 
А какую документацию с вас спрашивают?
У нас основные документы - это путевые листы, журнал учёта путевых листов. Естественно - техпаспорт, документы на машину, свидетельства о прохождении техосмотра. А Газель какая? Если пассажирская, то могут потребовать договор с какой-либо мед. организацией о прохождении медосмотра водителя перед рейсом. Но у этой организации обязательно должна быть лицензия именно на этот вид услуг. У нас не в каждой больнице имеют право не медосмотр. Да, вы ещё должны кому-либо из работников приказом вменить обязанности ответственного за безопасность движения)))) (В путёвке подпись механика), т.е. человек должен проставлять время выезда, приезда и расписываться и типа инструктировать водителя ежеутренне. У нас это делает бухгалтер, мы специально посылали её учиться на  курсы (3 года назад стоило около 3 тыс. руб).

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

И у меня вопрос. Нас обязали разработать анкету о качестве предоставляемых муниципальных услуг. Может кто-нибудь уже делал?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Вишенка-Владимир*, 

*Пол М-Ж
Возраст----
Как вы чаще всего проводите досуг
Как часто посещаете дом культуры*
-раз в год-квартал-месяц-еженедельно
*Устраивает ли местоположение дома культуры*
-да-нет
*Какие именно мероприятия предпочитаете посещать*
-дискотеки-концерты-занятия клубных формирований-…и т.д. ….
*Устраивает ли вас стоимость платных услуг*
 -да-нет
*Из каких источников вы узнаете о предстоящих мероприятиях*
-объявления по поселку-объявление на здании-информация от друзей и знакомых
*Как вы оцениваете уровень оснащенности дома культуры оборудованием и мебелью*
-высокий- средний -низкий
*Как вы оцениваете уровень оснащенности дома культуры осветовым и звуковым оборудованием*
-высокий- средний -низкий
*Как вы оцениваете качество организации и проведения мероприятий*
-высокий- средний -низкий
*Как вы оцениваете качество занятий в клубных формированиях*
-высокий- средний -низкий
*Как вы оцениваете уровень безопасности дома культуры*
-высокий- средний -низкий
*Приходилось ли вам  сталкиваться  с отказом работников учреждения в оказании какой-либо помощи, услуги?*
-да-нет
*Устраивает ли вас перечень предоставляемых услуг?*
-да-не всегда-нет
*Какие услуги вы бы предложили добавить?*
___________свободный ответ__________________________________

Вот в таком примерно разрезе можно составить на каждый вид услуги. Но мы пока проводим ОДНО анкетирование.

----------


## dgu31

Спасибо вам)))) Газель пассажирская. Такая волокита из-за одной машины,которую мы видим пару раз в месяц. Остальное время она на администрацию работает. такие вот проблемы.

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Добрый день дорогие коллеги.Ознакомился со всеми 33-мя страницами и шлю всем участникам форума низкий поклон за ваш труд и оказанную помощь в нашем деле.Я здесь, на форуме, человек новый и считаю что данная тема очень большое подспорье в нашей работе. Рад что в теме собрались хорошие отзывчивы люди. Немного о себе: работаю в 2-х СДК аккомпаниатором, но очень много работы приходится везти с бумагами,т.к. наши директора не очень дружат с ПК. Т.е. выполняю, частично, их работу. В вашей теме очень многое узнал и теперь есть куда обратится в случае надобности. Поэтому  прошу принять в вашу дружную компанию, ну и как полагается приглашаю всех за вертульный стол. С уважением, Владимир.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Приложение
к приказу директора 
МКУ «МИДЦ» № 5 от 24.01.2012 г.



Инструкция о мерах пожарной безопасности в зданиях МКУ «МИДЦ» Малиновского сельского поселения и его структурных подразделениях 


        1.Все категории работников МКУ «МИДЦ» Малиновского сельского поселения и его структурных подразделений обязаны:
        1.1.Выполнять требования пожарной безопасности, а также соблюдать и поддерживать противопожарный режим.
        1.2.В случае обнаружения пожара сообщить о нем в пожарную охрану и принять возможные меры к  спасению людей, имущества и ликвидации пожара имеющимися первичными средствами пожаротушения.
        2.Территорию, принадлежащую МКУ «МИДЦ» Малиновского сельского поселения и его структурных подразделений, необходимо своевременно очищать от мусора, тары, опавших листьев и сухой травы.
    На территории МКУ «МИДЦ» Малиновского сельского поселения и его структурных подразделений не разрешается устраивать свалку горючих отходов. Горючие отходы (тара, коробки, ящики, упаковочный материал, мусор) следует собирать на специально выделенной площадке в контейнеры и периодически вывозить. Сжигание мусора, тары и других горючих отходов на территории МКУ «МИДЦ» Малиновского сельского поселения и его структурных подразделений не разрешается.
       3.Противопожарные системы и первичные средства пожаротушения (огнетушители и др.) должны постоянно содержаться в исправном рабочем состоянии в соответствии с паспортными данными на них. Не допускается использование средств пожаротушения, не имеющих соответствующих сертификатов. Доступ к средствам пожаротушения должен быть свободным.
4. Огнетушители следует размещать в легкодоступных местах на высоте не более 1,5 м, где исключено их повреждение, попадание на них прямых солнечных лучей, непосредственное воздействие отопительных и нагревательных приборов.
5. Ковры, ковровые дорожки и другие покрытия полов в помещениях с массовым пребыванием людей должны надежно крепиться к полу.
        6.Не разрешается курение на рабочих местах МКУ «МИДЦ» Малиновского сельского поселения и его структурных подразделениях.
        7.В помещении МКУ «МИДЦ» Малиновского сельского поселения его структурных подразделениях ЗАПРЕЩАЕТСЯ:
        7.1.Хранить и применять горючие вещества, материалы, легковоспламеняющиеся и горючие жидкости.
       7.2. Эксплуатировать светильники со снятыми колпаками (рассеивателями).
        8.При эксплуатации электроприборов ЗАПРЕЩАЕТСЯ: 
        8.1.Использовать приборы имеющие неисправности, с поврежденной изоляцией, потерявшей защитные свойства, которые могут привести к короткому замыканию и пожару.
        8.2.Обертывать электролампы и светильники бумагой, тканью и другими горючими материалами.
        8.3.Пользоваться утюгом, электрочайником и другими электронагревательными приборами без подставок из негорючих материалов.
        8.4.Оставлять без присмотра включенные в сеть электронагревательные приборы.
         8.5.Применять нестандартные (самодельные) электронагревательные приборы и открытую электропроводку, не отвечающую требованиям Правил.
         9.Все двери эвакуационных выходов должны свободно открываться в сторону выхода из здания МКУ «МИДЦ» Малиновского сельского поселения и его структурных подразделений.
10.  При организации и проведении культурных праздников и других мероприятий с массовым пребыванием людей допускается:
10.1. Использовать помещения, обеспеченные не менее чем двумя эвакуационными выходами, отвечающими требованиям норм проектирования;
10.2. При отсутствии в помещении электрического освещения мероприятия следует проводить только в светлое время суток;
10.2. По окончании мероприятий все декорации и бутафория должны быть разобраны и убраны со сцены в специальные помещения (кладовые и т.д.).
Запрещается:
уменьшать ширину проходов между рядами стульев и устанавливать в проходах дополнительные кресла, стулья и т. п.;
полностью гасить свет в помещении во время мероприятий;
допускать заполнение помещений людьми сверх установленной нормы.
При проведении мероприятий должно быть организовано дежурство ответственных лиц на сцене и в залах.
11.ЗАПРЕЩАЕТСЯ:
         11.1.Загромождать запасные выходы, проходы, коридоры, тамбуры, лестничные площадки и марши лестниц различными материалами.
        12.В помещениях МКУ «МИДЦ» Малиновского сельского поселения и его структурных подразделений по окончании работы все электроустановки и электроприборы должны обесточиваться, за исключением пожарной  сигнализации.

----------


## Рамоновна

Нашла в продаже сборник нормативно-правовых документов http://www.knigirossii.ru/?menu=show_book&book=2117021

----------


## Lena65

Девочки, здравствуйте! Никто не писал характеристику-представление на художественного руководителя для награждения? Индивидуальные качества напишу, общие, какие нибудь красивые фразы надо. На руководителя любительского объединения есть, на костюмера писала. На худ.рука застопорилась..... Выручайте девчонки :Grin:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Lena65*, у нас не приветствуется никакая лирика.
-ФИО, образование, сколько работает
-чем руководит, заслуги коллектива за последнее время, о его стабильности и пр...
-про репертуар коллектива, его обновление, тематику, 
-сколько концертов, выездов
-профессиональные качества  ... благодаря ее.... коллектив сумел достичь... или ... и .... Анны петровны позволяют поднять на высокий уровень...
и в конце- ...пользуется заслуженным авторитетом....

----------


## Oksad

Доброго времени суток всем форумчанам! Я новичок, полистала тут у вас, почитала... Форум то что надо! примите и меня в свою компанию. Меня зовут Мария работаю зам. директора по творческой работе (вообщем худ. рук:) в районом доме культуры. стаж на должности небольшой, очень нужна помощь в работе с документами.Друзья помогите! срочно  нужен договор с родителями для хореографических коллективов.

----------


## Lena65

*Рамоновна*, да вот видишь в чём дело...... худ.рук - не чем не руководит, нету коллектива, нет репертуара соответственно, ни концертов...... Вот я и в стопоре. Про хор и хормейстера на награждение написала, на руководителя любительского объединения написала, а вот на неё и получается только



> и в конце- ...пользуется заслуженным авторитетом....


 :Smile3:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Lena65*,  а может, ведет большую методическую работу, занимается распространением передового опыта по направлениям... занимается исследовательской деятельностью в области изучения обрядов и традиций... является автором и постановщиком --- сценариев театрализованных праздников, по ее инициативе ведется создание электронной базы сценариев и..., составляет методические рекомендации, выступает на семинарах, успешно координирует работу клубных формирований, разрабатывает планы-проекты-положения, отвечает за документацию в учреждении,.....

----------


## Lena65

*Рамоновна*, ты - молодец! Как всегда! :Smile3:

----------


## Леди N

уважаемые коллеги!   На сайте Минэкономики Моск обл нашли ПРОЕКТ Закона         "О нормативах стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг, оказываемых за счет средств бюджетов муниципальных образований Московской области, применяемых при расчетах межбюджетных трансфертов" на 2013 год

Сейчас верстается бюджет на будущий год и эконом отдел нашего учредителя показал нам этот документ- резкое сокращение норматива на осуществление деятельности кду....

Если раньше---- численность населения делилась на количество сотрудников и эта минимальная единица (норматив на 1 чел- "зрителя- участника") была вполне приемлема....то сейчас..... без объяснения или привязки к чему- либо.... эту цифру, то есть сам норматив резко сократили...

Что у Вас слышно по этому поводу????????

----------


## Леди N

О проекте закона Московской области
«О внесении изменений в Закон Московской области «О нормативах стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг, оказываемых за счет средств бюджетов муниципальных образований Московской области, применяемых при расчетах межбюджетных трансфертов»
Правительство Московской области постановляет:
Одобрить проект закона Московской области «О внесении изменений в Закон Московской области «О нормативах стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг, оказываемых за счет средств бюджетов муниципальных образований Московской области, применяемых при расчетах межбюджетных трансфертов» согласно приложению к настоящему постановлению и внести его в установленном порядке в Московскую областную Думу.
Вице-губернатор – Председатель
Правительства Московской области А.В. Шаров

Приложение
к постановлению Правительства
Московской области
от ____________ № __
Проект
ЗАКОН
МОСКОВСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ
О внесении изменений в Закон Московской области «О нормативах стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг, оказываемых за счет средств бюджетов муниципальных образований Московской области, применяемых при расчетах межбюджетных трансфертов»
Статья
........
«Статья 14. Нормативы стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг в сфере культуры
Установить нормативы стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг в сфере культуры в следующих размерах:
норматив стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг по организации библиотечного обслуживания населения межпоселенческими библиотеками, комплектованию и обеспечению сохранности их библиотечных фондов, в рублях на одного жителя муниципальных районов Московской области в год
76,71 руб.
норматив стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг по организации библиотечного обслуживания населения, комплектованию и обеспечению сохранности библиотечных фондов библиотек городских округов и поселений, в рублях на одного жителя городских округов и поселений Московской области в год
156,17 руб.
норматив стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг по созданию условий для организации досуга и обеспечения жителей муниципальных образований Московской области услугами организаций культуры, в рублях на одного жителя Московской области в год
845,53 руб.
норматив стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг по проведению праздничных и культурно-массовых мероприятий, в рублях на одного жителя Московской области в год»;
52,66 руб.
4) статью 15 изложить в следующей редакции:
«Статья 15. Нормативы стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг в сфере физической культуры и спорта
Установить нормативы стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг в сфере физической культуры и спорта в следующих размерах:
норматив стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг по обеспечению условий для развития физической культуры и массового спорта, оказываемых муниципальными учреждениями Московской области, на одного жителя Московской области:
в поселениях
323,22 руб.
в муниципальных районах
414,07 руб.
в городских округах
760,52 руб.
норматив стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг по организации проведения официальных физкультурных и спортивных мероприятий, на одного жителя Московской области:
в поселениях
15,36 руб.
в муниципальных районах
40,8 руб.
в городских округах
55,14 руб.
»; :064:  :064:  :064:

----------


## Рамоновна

> норматив стоимости предоставления муниципальных услуг по созданию условий для организации досуга и обеспечения жителей муниципальных образований Московской области услугами организаций культуры, в рублях на одного жителя Московской области в год
> 845,53 руб.


У нас в районе на одного жителя приходится 195 рублей, не по нормативам, а исходя из затрат бюджета на культуру.

----------


## Леди N

> У нас в районе на одного жителя приходится 195 рублей, не по нормативам, а исходя из затрат бюджета на культуру.


Да.... норматив ВАш... хорош... нечего сказать.... но ...когда люди получают ДОСТОЙНУЮ ЗАРПЛАту, причём именно зарплату, а не всем сестрам по серьгам.. и эти денсредства им регулярно платят, а потом вдруг ...сокращают...даже и не знаю, что лучше....

Вчера президент объявил, что зарплата культработника в стране с 2013-го увеличится на 30%... и если в моём случае я с ужасом думаю про каких- нибудь одарённых и особо продвинутых пользователей, которые могут обратиться на сайт к президенту с жалобой по поводу НЕПРИБАВКИ, то за ВАс искренне рада... ДАЙ БОГ, чтобы ВСЁ, что обещано , было выполнено.... 

а норматив- то наш в 2 раза сократили.... ох как есть что терять... и есть КОГО терять....

----------


## valentinka79

Работаю 3 год в РДК и с каждым годом сталкиваюсь, что нужно одно, то второе, не кто не помогает, потому что, до меня каждый год менялись методисты. Хочется знать свою специфику работы. Если не трудно то вышлите на адрес: kisa_kul@mail.ru Буду очень признательна.

----------


## valentinka79

Приветствую всех! Девоньки помогите, поделитесь какие нужно документы (планы, отчеты), обязательно, вести методисту по работе с детьми и подростками РДК. Я только новичок  3 год работаю методистом, и каждый год все новое. Должностные инструкции читала, но работа по ним ....... И сейчас не знаю как правильно составить информацию о работе КДУ в нашем районе по организации досуговой деятельности несовешенолетних за 2011-2012г. Хотя недавно подала информацию о летнем периоде детей и подростков за 2012г. Как составить план на год детских мероприятий, если меня дергают на проведение различных не включая детские. И как составить план с группой набраных деток в театральную?(ведь мы только обзываемся так а нужны они только для проведения цикла новогодних праздников и летних каникул, боьше наши даже малые миниатюры не берут на концерт говорят что на официальном концерте мы не уместны)Наверное слишком много вопросов, но я ведь только начинаю. Буду очень благодарна? если ответите мне на kisa_kul@mail.ru

----------


## Рамоновна

*valentinka79*, 

о содержании работы
http://knowledge.allbest.ru/pedagogi...1316c27_0.html там же- несколько союзных тем





> какие нужно документы (планы, отчеты), обязательно, вести методисту по работе с детьми и подростками РДК.


это весьма индивидуально, как сложилось у вас. Был бы смысл иметь: план на год, планы поквартально, журнал учета работы, методический и сценарный материал, личный план...





> И сейчас не знаю как правильно составить информацию о работе КДУ в нашем районе по организации досуговой деятельности несовешенолетних за 2011-2012г.


Самый простой вариант- опишите помесячно, как реализовывали стоявшие в начале года задачи





> Как составить план на год детских мероприятий, если меня дергают на проведение различных не включая детские.


Как договоритесь- разрешат писать 50 % фикции- пишите




> И как составить план с группой набраных деток в театральную?(ведь мы только обзываемся так а нужны они только для проведения цикла новогодних праздников и летних каникул, боьше наши даже малые миниатюры не берут на концерт говорят что на официальном концерте мы не уместны


Так же- договоритесь. Пишите и 23 февраля, и 8 марта.... А если и вы и дети горите желанием выступить- идите на школьные праздники, там будут рады.

Многие ответы найдете, изучив нашу тему с документами
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=246

----------


## Оксаньчик

Здраствуйте, коллеги! Подскажите есть ли нормы сколько должен руководитель худ. самодеятельности н-р: при 36 часовой рабочей неделе часов отработать репетиционных(занятия и тд.) и сколько часов методических? Может есть какие то документы, методички в которых прописаны нормативы провеедения занятий с коллективом. Спаибо.

----------


## Леди N

Рамоновна, Ирина Викторовна!! Подскажите... нам (Клубам) скорее всего предстоит объединение с библиотечной системой.... В уставе нашего МБУК ЦДК "Надежда" есть запись о том, что мы имеем право создавать структурные подразделения....


ОБЩИЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ

...1.7 Учреждение имеет право создавать филиалы, представительства, структурные подразделения.

В  уставе нет слов об организации библиотечного обслуживания. Согласно муниципальному заданию мы оказываем услуги по орг-и кружков, они- по библ. обслуживанию. и ОНИ и МЫ- услуги по орг-и мероприятий....

(это выдержка из нашего устава)


2. ЦЕЛИ, ЗАДАЧИ И ВИДЫ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ
       2.1 Учреждение создано в целях:
организации досуга и приобщения жителей муниципального образования к творчеству, культурному развитию и самообразованию, любительскому искусству и ремеслам.
       2.2 Задачами Учреждения являются:
 	* удовлетворение потребностей населения в сохранении и развитии традиционного народного художественного творчества, любительского искусства, другой самодеятельной творческой инициативы и социально-культурной активности населения;
	* создание благоприятных условий для организации культурного досуга и отдыха жителей муниципального образования;
	* предоставление услуг социально-культурного, просветительского, оздоровительного и развлекательного характера, доступных для широких слоёв населения;
	* поддержка и развитие самобытных национальных культур, народных промыслов и ремёсел;
	* развитие современных форм организации культурного досуга с учётом потребностей различных социально-возрастных групп населения.
	2.3 Для достижения установленных настоящим Уставом целей Учреждение осуществляет следующие виды деятельности:
	* создание и организация работы любительских творческих коллективов, кружков, студий, любительских объединений, клубов по интересам различной направленности и других клубных формирований;
	* проведение различных по форме и тематике культурно-массовых мероприятий-праздников, представлений, смотров, фестивалей, конкурсов, концертов, выставок, вечеров, спектаклей, игровых развлекательных программ и других форм показа результатов творческой деятельности клубных формирований;
	* проведение спектаклей, концертов и других культурно-зрелищных и
выставочных мероприятий, в том числе с участием профессиональных коллективов, исполнителей, авторов;
	* организация работы лекториев, народных университетов, школ и курсов по различным отраслям знаний, других форм просветительской деятельности, в том числе и на абонементной основе;
	* оказание консультативной, методической и организационно-творческой помощи в подготовке и проведении культурно-досуговых мероприятий;
	* изучение, обобщение и распространение опыта культурно-массовой, культурно-воспитательной, культурно-зрелищной работы Учреждения и других культурно-досуговых учреждений;
	* осуществление справочной, информационной и рекламно-маркетинговой деятельности;	* организация кино- и видеообслуживания населения;
      * предоставление гражданам дополнительных досуговых и сервисных услуг.
      2.4 Учреждение может осуществлять предпринимательскую и иную приносящую доход деятельность лишь постольку, поскольку это служит достижению целей, для которых оно создано.
      2.5 К предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности Учреждения относятся:
	* организация и проведение вечеров отдыха, танцевальных и других, праздников, встреч, гражданских и семейных обрядов, литературно-музыкальных гостиных, балов, дискотек, концертов, спектаклей и других культурно-досуговых мероприятий, в том числе по заявкам организаций, предприятий и отдельных граждан;
	* предоставление оркестров, ансамблей, самодеятельных художественных коллективов и отдельных исполнителей для семейных и гражданских праздников и торжеств;
	* обучение в платных кружках, студиях, на курсах;
	* оказание консультативной, методической и организационно-творческой помощи в подготовке и проведении культурно-досуговых мероприятий;
	* предоставление услуг по прокату сценических костюмов, культурного и другого инвентаря, аудио- и видеокассет с записями отечественных и зарубежных музыкальных и художественных произведений, звукоусилительной и осветительной аппаратуры и другого профильного оборудования, изготовление сценических костюмов, обуви, реквизита;
	* предоставление игровых комнат для детей (с воспитателем на время проведения мероприятий для взрослых);
	* организация в установленном порядке работы спортивно-оздоровительных клубов и секций, групп туризма и здоровья, компьютерных клубов, игровых и тренажерных залов и других подобных игровых и развлекательных досуговых объектов;
	* организация и проведение ярмарок, выставок- продаж;
	* предоставление помещений в аренду;
	* предоставление услуг по организации питания и отдыха посетителей;
	* иные виды предпринимательской деятельности, содействующие достижению целей создания Учреждения.
	2.6 Учреждение ведёт учёт доходов и расходов по предпринимательской деятельности.
      Отдельные виды деятельности, перечень которых установлен законом, могут осуществляться Учреждением только на основании специальных разрешений (лицензий).


Не порассуждаете ли на тему- какие изменения в Устав нам скорее всего предстоят.... В налоговую на консультацию выгодней везти
варианты изменений.

В настоящий момент- библиотеки- казённые, мы- бюджетные... (В их случае- ликвидация учреждения, но не взирая на лишнюю головную боль, конечно же, до последнего будем бороться за культуру поселения в целом) через час совещание у Главы...

----------


## Lorkhen

Добрый день! Дорогие коллеги, поделитесь опытом :как у вас обстоят дела с муниципальным заданием?
Приходилось ли кому-нибудь обсчитывать услуги?

----------


## владвиктор

Всем привет! Коллеги помогите с документацией по охране труда, очень нужно! Недавно пришел работать, а ОТ на нуле...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*владвиктор*, 

Посмотрите здесь. Может что-то пригодится. Охрана труда.rar

----------


## Демух

> Здраствуйте, коллеги! Подскажите есть ли нормы сколько должен руководитель худ. самодеятельности н-р: при 36 часовой рабочей неделе часов отработать репетиционных(занятия и тд.) и сколько часов методических? Может есть какие то документы, методички в которых прописаны нормативы провеедения занятий с коллективом. Спаибо.


Здравствуйте, у нас, в Беларуси, действует специальное постановление Министерства культуры РБ и Положение о коллективе художественного творчества, где разъяснено так: коллективные репетиционные занятия проводятся не реже 2-х раз в неделю по 2 уч.часа (уч. час 45 мин.), таким образом на тарифный оклад из 36 часов рабочей недели нормирована репетиционная коллективная работа 4 часа для руководителей, дирижёров, хормейстеров, балетмейстеров, аккомпаниаторов непроф. колл.-ва. Занятия могут проводится индивидуальные, групповые, коллективные.  Я нормирую руководителей так - 3 часа кружковой работы для в день (с кружковцами) для руководителя, 4 часа для аккомпаниатора (на разыгрывание 1 час перед занятиями). Итого на ставку - 18 часов в неделю - кружковая для руководителей, 24 часа для аккомпаниаторов. В табелях ставится 7,2 часа в день. Остальная работа - сценарий, подбор репертуара, аранжировка, концерты могут проводиться в любом удобном месте (по решению нанимателя), номирование продолжительности рабочего времени работника является правом нанимателя.

----------


## лидия зотова

Оксаньчик, я тоже столкнулась с таким вопросом. До 2011 года в нашем ДК руководители работали 18 часов в неделю. Пришла проверяющая и сделала замечание - у руководителя коллектива должна быть 40-часовая рабочая неделя.  На запрос в инспекцию по труду пришел ответ- руководитель кружка относится к педагогам дополнительного образования и его рабочая неделя не должна превышать 36 часов. Интересно только каким документом отнесли руководителя кружка клубного учреждения к педагогу дополнительного образования ? и почему тогда он не имеет отпуск, как у них?

----------


## olekanova

друзья подскажите как и где получить лицензию на использование музыки при проведении дискотек и других мероприятий (это про закон об авторских правах)

----------


## Бирюза

> Здравствуйте!Сегодня на семинаре затронули вопрос такой...можно ли деньги съэкономленные на газе расходовать на другие нужды?В колледже говорили что раньше было нельзя а сейчас можно...сегодня мне сказали с чего ты это взяла!?Девочки помогите в решении этого вопроса ...какой документ почитать?


ОТВЕТЫ 
НА ОБРАЩЕНИЯ ОРГАНОВ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЙ ВЛАСТИ И МЕСТНОГО САМОУПРАВЛЕНИЯ МУНИЦИПАЛЬНЫХ ОБРАЗОВАНИЙ ЯРОСЛАВСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ 
ПО ПРОБЛЕМАМ РЕАЛИЗАЦИИ 83-ФЗ


Согласно п.15 ст. 30 Закона № 83-ФЗ расходы бюджетных учреждений, источником финансового обеспечения которых являются средства субсидии, полученные бюджетным и автономным учреждением на возмещение нормативных затрат, связанных с оказанием ими в соответствии с государственным (муниципальным) заданием государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнением работ), осуществляются без представления ими в территориальный орган Федерального казначейства, в финансовый орган субъекта Российской Федерации (муниципального образования) документов, подтверждающих возникновение денежных обязательств. В соответствии с п.17 ст. 30 Закона № 83-ФЗ не использованные в текущем финансовом году остатки указанных средств используются в очередном финансовом году для достижения целей, ради которых эти учреждения созданы.
Таким образом, остаток субсидии на возмещение нормативных затрат, связанных с оказанием ими в соответствии с государственным (муниципальным) заданием государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнением работ) может быть направлен на выплату заработной платы сотрудникам учреждения.

И ЕЩЁ:

ПИСЬМО МИНИСТЕРСТВА ФИНАНСОВ РФ
30.12.2010 № 02-03-06/5448

Главные распорядители средств федерального бюджета
Финансовые органы субъектов Российской Федерации 

Министерство финансов Российской Федерации в соответствии с пунктом 59 распоряжения Правительства Российской Федерации от 1 декабря 2009 г. № 1830-р, во исполнение поручения Президента Российской Федерации от 03.11.2010 № Пр-3211 по вопросу возможности использования государственными (муниципальными) учреждениями средств, сэкономленных в результате мероприятий по энергосбережению и повышению энергетической эффективности, сообщает.
В соответствии со статьей 24 Федерального закона от 23 ноября 2009 г. № 261-ФЗ "Об энергосбережении и о повышении энергетической эффективности и о внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты Российской Федерации" (далее – Закон № 261-ФЗ) начиная с 1 января 2010 года государственное (муниципальное) учреждение обязано обеспечить снижение в сопоставимых условиях объема потребленных им воды, дизельного и иного топлива, мазута, природного газа, тепловой энергии, электрической энергии, угля в течение пяти лет не менее чем на пятнадцать процентов от объема фактически потребленного им в 2009 году каждого из указанных ресурсов с ежегодным снижением такого объема не менее чем на три процента.
Начиная с 1 января 2010 года главные распорядители бюджетных средств осуществляют планирование бюджетных ассигнований на обеспечение выполнения функций и оказание государственных (муниципальных) услуг, выполнение работ находящимися в их ведении государственными (муниципальными) учреждениями на основании данных об объеме фактически потребленных учреждениями в 2009 году каждого из вышеуказанных ресурсов, уменьшенном в сопоставимых условиях на пятнадцать процентов в течение пяти лет с ежегодным снижением такого объема на три процента. 
С 1 января 2011 г. эти требования распространяются на все типы государственных (муниципальных) учреждений: казенные, бюджетные, автономные.
Учитывая что, для каждого типа государственного (муниципального) учреждения законодательство Российской Федерации предусматривает разные способы финансового обеспечения деятельности,  экономия средств, достигнутая за счет дополнительного, по сравнению с учтенным при планировании бюджетных ассигнований, снижением потребления может быть использована государственным (муниципальным) учреждением с учетом особенностей финансового обеспечения типа данного учреждения.
Казенные учреждения. В ходе исполнения бюджета могут быть уточнены лимиты бюджетных обязательств, в том числе в случае увеличения в соответствии со статьей 217 Бюджетного кодекса Российской Федерации (далее – Кодекс) бюджетных ассигнований по отдельным разделам, подразделам, целевым статьям и видам расходов бюджета за счет экономии по использованию в текущем финансовом году бюджетных ассигнований на оказание государственных (муниципальных) услуг - в пределах общего объема бюджетных ассигнований, предусмотренных главному распорядителю бюджетных средств в текущем финансовом году на оказание государственных (муниципальных) услуг при условии, что увеличение бюджетных ассигнований по соответствующему виду расходов не превышает 10 процентов.
Кроме того, статьями 217 и 219.1 Кодекса предусмотрена возможность руководителя финансового органа утверждать лимиты бюджетных обязательств по "укрупненным" показателям кодов классификации операций сектора государственного управления.
Указанные нормы законодательства Российской Федерации предоставляют возможность направлять сложившуюся экономию по оплате коммунальных услуг (в части услуг по энергосервисным договорам) на другие расходы учреждения казенного учреждения после изменения в установленном порядке лимитов бюджетных обязательств, доведенных ему для оплаты потребляемых ресурсов на финансовое обеспечение расходов, связанных с выполнением функций учреждения, в том числе на увеличение фонда оплаты труда (без учета указанного увеличения при индексации фондов оплаты труда).
Кроме того, необходимо отметить, что в части федерального бюджета в соответствии с пунктом 11 постановления Правительства Российской Федерации от 31 декабря 2009 г. № 1181 «О мерах по реализации Федерального закона «О федеральном бюджете на 2010 год и на плановый период 2011 и 2012 годов» требования о недопущении увеличения утвержденных в установленном порядке лимитов бюджетных обязательств по заработной плате за счет экономии по использованию в текущем финансовом году лимитов бюджетных обязательств, предусмотренных на иные цели при оказании государственных услуг, не применяется в случае, если иное установлено федеральным законом (в том числе в части экономии, вызванной снижением потребления энергоресурсов, предусмотренное Законом № 261-ФЗ).
Аналогичные положения предусмотрены пунктом 13 проекта постановления Правительства Российской Федерации «О мерах по реализации Федерального закона «О федеральном бюджете на 2011 год и на плановый период 2012 и 2013 годов».
Необходимо отметить, что положения, установленные для казенных учреждений распространяются и на  бюджетные учреждения, в отношении которых в соответствии с положениями частей 15 и 16 статьи 33 Федерального закона от 8 мая 2010 г. № 83-ФЗ "О внесении изменений в отдельные законодательные акты Российской Федерации в связи с совершенствованием правого положения государственных (муниципальных) учреждений" (далее – Закон № 83-ФЗ) не принято решение о предоставлении им субсидий из соответствующего бюджета в соответствии с частью 1 статьи 78.1 Бюджетного кодекса Российской Федерации и которые  являются получателями бюджетных средств.
Бюджетные и автономные учреждения. Финансовое обеспечение выполнения автономными, а с 1 января 2011 г. и бюджетными учреждениями государственного (муниципального) задания на оказание государственных услуг (выполнение работ) будет осуществляться путем предоставления указанным учреждениям субсидии из бюджета. 
Объем субсидии на финансовое обеспечение выполнения государственного (муниципального) задания рассчитывается исходя из нормативных затрат на оказание государственных услуг.
В соответствии с Методическими рекомендациями по  расчету нормативных затрат на оказание федеральными государственными учреждениями государственных услуг и нормативных затрат на содержание имущества федеральных государственных учреждений, утвержденными совместным приказом  Минфина России и Минэкономразвития России от 29 октября 2010 г. № 136н/526,  в указанные затраты подлежат включению нормативные затраты на коммунальные услуги, которые рассчитываются по видам энергетических ресурсов, в том числе исходя из нормативов потребления коммунальных услуг с учетом требований обеспечения энергоэффективности и энергосбережения.
Субсидии на выполнение государственного (муниципального) задания поступают бюджетным учреждениям на лицевые счета, открытые им в органе Федерального казначейства или в финансовом органе субъекта Российской Федерации (муниципального образования), и используются бюджетными учреждениями в пределах остатка средств, отраженных на их лицевых счетах, без представления документов, подтверждающих возникновение денежных обязательств (части 9, 15 статьи 30 Закона № 83-ФЗ).
Документом, определяющим направления использования бюджетными и автономными учреждениями указанной субсидии, является план финансово-хозяйственной деятельности государственного (муниципального) учреждения (далее – План), составляемый и утверждаемый в порядке, установленном органом, осуществляющим функции и полномочия учредителя в отношении бюджетного и автономного учреждения, в соответствии с общими требованиями, установленными  приказом Минфина России от 28 июля 2010 г. № 81н (далее - Порядок № 81н).
Плановые показатели по выплатам формируются учреждением в соответствии с Порядком № 81н в разрезе выплат, которые в том числе включают оплату коммунальных услуг, рассчитаных с учетом соответствующих нормативных затрат.
В случае достижения экономии средств, предусмотренных на оплату коммунальных услуг, за счет осуществления мероприятий по повышению энергоэффективности и энергосбережению, указанные средства могут быть перераспределены в зависимости от потребности бюджетного и автономного  учреждения на иные выплаты, в том числе на увеличение заработной платы.
При таком перераспределении денежных средств бюджетному и автономному учреждению будет необходимо уточнить показатели Плана, связанные с выполнением государственного (муниципального) задания. При этом орган, осуществляющий функции и полномочия учредителя, вправе в установленном им порядке предоставить право утверждать План руководителю государственного (муниципального) бюджетного учреждения (пункт 22 Порядка № 81н).
Исходя из содержания части 17 статьи 30 Закона № 83-ФЗ не использованные в текущем финансовом году остатки субсидий, предоставленных бюджетному учреждению на выполнение государственного (муниципального) задания, остаются в распоряжении бюджетного учреждения и направляются в следующем году на те же цели.
Таким образом, с 1 января 2011 года для бюджетных и автономных учреждений обеспечена возможность как сохранения в их распоряжении средств, сэкономленных в результате осуществления ими мероприятий по повышению энергоэффективности и энергосбережению, так и направления указанной экономии, в том числе на увеличение расходов по оплате труда в соответствии с требованиями части 3 статьи 24 Закона № 261-ФЗ. 
В целях создания условий использования государственными (муниципальными) учреждениями средств, сэкономленных в результате мероприятий по энергоэффективности и повышения энергетической эффективности в соответствии с вышеуказанными нормативными правовыми актами  Министерство финансов Российской Федерации рекомендует:
федеральным органам исполнительной власти – довести его до подведомственных федеральных государственных учреждений, а также учитывать вышеизложенные положения при планировании бюджетных ассигнований;
финансовым органам субъектов Российской Федерации – довести настоящее письмо до главных распорядителей бюджетных средств и финансовых органов муниципальных образований, а также обеспечить в случае необходимости принятие соответствующих нормативных правовых актов.
Заместитель Министра 
финансов Российской Федерации 
Т.Г. Нестеренко

 	Консультации от специалистов Минфина РФ по вопросам реализации Федерального закона от 08.05.2010 № 83-ФЗ

----------


## Рамоновна

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ!
ДОЛГО НЕ ДОХОДИЛИ РУКИ - А ВОТ ТЕПЕРЬ "ДОШЛИ"....
ВЫКЛАДЫВАЮ ВСЕ, ЧТО ЕСТЬ интересного ПО ДОКУМЕНТАЦИИ СЕЛЬСКИХ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ и ЦЕНТРАЛИЗОВАННОЙ КЛУБНОЙ СИСТЕМЫ
(многое разрабатывали сами, кое-что брали в инете и делали "под себя")


Пакет документации  сельского филиала

1	Закон о культуре Воронежской области		
2	Положение о сельском филиале	 	
3	Паспорт учреждения	
4	Технический паспорт учреждения		 
5	Положения о клубных формированиях	 
6	Штатное расписание
7	Перспективный план работы. Текущие планы работы	
8	Договор с собственником о передаче здания в оперативное управление		
9	Ксерокопии документов, подтверждающих право собственности на землю и здание		
10	Копии приказов МУК «РЦКС», отдела по культуре		
11	Правила внутреннего трудового распорядка	
12	Должностные инструкции сотрудников	
13	Журнал учета деятельности		
14	Журналы учета работы клубных формирований		
15	7-НК поквартально		
16	Текстовой отчет о работе за прошедший год	
17	Смета /платные услуги/ на год	
18	План подготовки к осеннее-зимнему периоду		
19	Информация о клубных формированиях		
20	Расписание работы клубных формирований	
21	Пакет документов по пожарной безопасности		
22	Пакет документов по охране труда		
23	Пакет документов по технике безопасности		
24	Договор о материальной ответственности		
25	Инвентарная книга	
26	Методическая литература. Сценарии мероприятий.		


Образец титульного листа документа

Согласовано: ______________                                              	Утверждаю: _______________ 

Глава администрации
----------------------------- сельского поселения                     Директор МУК «РЦКС»

----------------------                                                             ------------И.В. Егорова

----------


## Рамоновна

Инструкция  по технике безопасности №1
для участников вокальных, театральных, инструментальных коллективов, любительских объединений.

 До начала занятия:
-Приходить на занятия за 10 минут до начала.
-По лестнице и коридорам передвигаться спокойным шагом.
-При себе иметь удобную сменную обувь.
Во время занятия:
-Выполнять все требования и задания руководителя.
-Пользоваться электрооборудованием и электроприборами самостоятельно строго запрещено.
-Покидать помещение для занятия только с разрешения руководителя.
По окончании занятия:
-Помочь руководителю навести порядок: расставить стулья, собрать реквизит, и т.д.
-Надеть верхнюю одежду, сменить обувь.
-Спокойным шагом покинуть здание учреждения культуры.
-По дороге домой соблюдать правила дорожного движения.
В случае возникновения чрезвычайной ситуации:
-Сохранять спокойствие.
-Сообщить о случившемся в службу МЧС по телефону 01.
-При возможности покинуть помещение (здание), следуя плану эвакуации.




Инструкция по технике безопасности №2
для участников хореографических коллективов и спортивных клубных формирований.

 До начала занятия:
-Приходить на занятия за 10 минут до начала.
-По лестнице и коридорам передвигаться спокойным шагом.
-При себе иметь удобную сменную обувь, репетиционную (тренировочную) одежду.
-Входить в помещение для репетиции(тренировки) только в присутствии руководителя.
Во время занятия:
-Выполнять все требования и задания руководителя.
-Пользоваться электрооборудованием и электроприборами самостоятельно строго запрещено.
-Покидать помещение для занятия только с разрешения руководителя.
-В случае возникновения болевых ощущений при выполнении какого- либо движения(упражнения) немедленно сообщить руководителю.
По окончании занятия:
-Помочь руководителю навести порядок, убрать инвентарь.
-Надеть верхнюю одежду, сменить обувь.
-Спокойным шагом покинуть здание учреждения культуры.
-По дороге домой соблюдать правила дорожного движения.
В случае возникновения чрезвычайной ситуации:
-Сохранять спокойствие.
-Сообщить о случившемся в службу МЧС по телефону 01.
-При возможности покинуть помещение (здание), согласно плана эвакуации.


Инструкция по технике безопасности №3
для участников клубных формирований по прикладному и изобразительному творчеству

 До начала занятия:
-Приходить на занятия за 10 минут до начала.
-По лестнице и коридорам передвигаться спокойным шагом.
-При себе иметь удобную сменную обувь.
Во время занятия:
-Выполнять все требования и задания руководителя.
-Соблюдать правила обращения с колюще-режущими предметами, клеем.
-Пользоваться электрооборудованием и электроприборами только в присутствии руководителя.
-Покидать помещение для занятия только с разрешения руководителя.
По окончании занятия:
-Помочь руководителю навести порядок: расставить стулья, собрать инвентарь, и т.д.
-Надеть верхнюю одежду, сменить обувь.
-Спокойным шагом покинуть здание учреждения культуры.
-По дороге домой соблюдать правила дорожного движения.
В случае возникновения чрезвычайной ситуации:
-Сохранять спокойствие.
-Сообщить о случившемся в службу МЧС по телефону 01.
-При возможности покинуть помещение (здание) согласно плана эвакуации.

----------


## Рамоновна

Договор
безвозмездного пользования нежилыми помещениями
п. ===========                                                           «_____» _____________2012 г.Администрация ============== сельского поселения ========== муниципального района Воронежской области, именуемая в дальнейшем «Ссудодатель», в лице главы администрации ============= сельского поселения ===================, действующего на основании Устава ============ сельского поселения, с одной стороны, и муниципальное казенное учреждение культуры «Рамонская централизованная клубная система», именуемое в дальнейшем «Ссудополучатель», в лице директора Егоровой Ирины Викторовны, действующей на основании Устава, с другой стороны, заключили настоящий договор о следующем.

1.Предмет Договора
1.1. Ссудодатель передает Ссудополучателю в безвозмездное временное пользование здание Дома культуры, расположенное по адресу: =========================== именуемое далее – Имущество.  Имущество принадлежит на праве собственности Ссудодателю на основании свидетельств о государственной регистрации права серия ====номер======
1.2. Имущество передается для использования в соответствии с целями деятельности Ссудополучателя, определенными его Уставом в редакции, действующей на день заключения настоящего Договора. Использование Имущества или его части третьими лицами допускается исключительно с письменного согласия Ссудодателя.

2.СтоимостьИмущества
2.1. Инвентаризационная стоимость Имущества составляет 6241380 (шесть миллионов двести сорок одна тысяча триста восемьдесят) рублей.
2.2. Стоимость Имущества согласно оценке Сторон на дату составления настоящего Договора составляет 6241380 (шесть миллионов двести сорок одна тысяча триста восемьдесят) рублей. Данная стоимость является основой для определения ответственности Сторон в связи с настоящим Договором.

3.Срок Договора
3.1. Настоящий Договор заключен на срок до 31 декабря 2013 года. В случае если за три месяца до окончания срока действия Договора ни одна из Сторон не подтвердит прекращение Договора, он будет считаться продленным на 1 год на прежних условиях.

4. Передача Имущества
4.1. Имущество передается Ссудополучателю  по Акту, подписываемому полномочными представителями Сторон.
4.2. Имущество передается в состоянии, позволяющем его нормальную эксплуатацию в соответствии с целевым назначением.
4.3. По окончании срока действия настоящего Договора или в случае его досрочного прекращения на условиях, предусмотренных настоящим Договором или действующим законодательством, Ссудополучатель обязан вернуть Имущество Ссудодателю в течение 10 дней с момента прекращения Договора.
4.4. Ссудополучатель несет риск случайной гибели или случайного повреждения Имущества, если Имущество погибло или было испорчено в связи с тем, что Ссудополучатель использовал его не в соответствии с настоящим договором или назначением Имущества либо передал Имущество третьему лицу без письменного согласия Ссудодателя. Ссудополучатель несет также риск случайной гибели или случайного повреждения Имущества, если с учетом фактических обстоятельств мог предотвратить его гибель или порчу.

5. Расходы по содержанию Имущества
5.1. Все расходы по содержанию Имущества несет Ссудодатель. Для выполнения этих обязательств, Ссудодатель вправе самостоятельно заключать от своего имени договоры на предоставление соответствующих услуг с соответствующими организациями.
5.2. Улучшения Имущества, неотделимые без вреда для Имущества, произведенные Ссудополучателем, включая улучшения, произведенные с согласия Ссудодателя, не порождают для Ссудополучателя права требовать возмещения стоимости этих улучшений. По окончании Договора указанные улучшения передаются Ссудодателю одновременно с передачей Имущества.

6. Обязанности Сторон
6.1. Обязанности Ссудополучателя:
6.1.1.поддерживать Имущество в исправном состоянии;
6.1.2.не передавать Имущество или его часть в пользование третьим лицам без письменного разрешения Ссудодателя;
6.1.3.при прекращении Договора вернуть Ссудодателю в том состоянии, в котором он его получил, с учетом нормального износа и произведенных с согласия Ссудодателя неотделимых улучшений;
6.1.4.в течение срока действия настоящего Договора допускать в помещение Ссудополучателя представителей Ссудодателя для проверки выполнения его условий.
6.2. Обязанности Ссудодателя:
6.2.1.передадь Имущество Ссудополучателю по акту в течение 10 дней с момента заключения настоящего Договора;
6.2.2.одновременно с передачей Имущества передать Ссудополучателю документы, необходимые для использования имущества.

7. Улучшения Имущества
7.1.С согласия Ссудодателя в письменной форме Ссудополучатель вправе осуществлять за свой счет улучшения Имущества.
8. Досрочное расторжение и отказ от Договора
8.1. По требованию Ссудодателя настоящий Договор может быть досрочно расторгнут в случаях, когда Ссудополучатель:
8.1.1.использует Имущество не в соответствии с настоящим Договором  или назначением Имущества;
8.1.2. не выполняет обязанностей по поддержанию Имущества в исправном состоянии;
8.1.3. существенно ухудшает состояние Имущества;
8.1.4. без согласия Ссудодателя передал Имущество в пользование третьим лицам.
В перечисленных случаях Ссудодатель в письменном виде извещает Ссудополучателя о предстоящем расторжении Договора в срок не менее 30 календарных дней до предполагаемой даты расторжения.
8.2. Ссудополучатель вправе требовать досрочного расторжения настоящего Договора в случаях:
8.2.1.обнаружения недостатков, делающих нормальное использование Имущества невозможным илиобреме6нительным, о наличии которых Ссудополучатель не знал и не мог знать в момент заключения договора;
8.2.2. если Имущество в силу обстоятельств, за которые Ссудополучатель не отвечает, окажется в состоянии, непригодном для использования. В перечисленных случаях Ссудополучатель в письменном виде извещает Ссудодателя о предстоящем расторжении Договора в срок не менее 30 календарных дней до предполагаемой даты расторжения.
8.3. Ссудополучатель вправе без объяснения причин во всякое время отказаться от настоящего Договора, известив об этом в письменном виде Ссудодателя за 60 календарных дней.

9. Прочие положения
9.1. Стороны освобождаются  от ответственности за частичное или полное неисполнение обязательств по Договору, если это неисполнение явилось следствием обстоятельств непреодолимой силы возникающих после заключения настоящего Договора.
9.2.Все приложения и дополнения к настоящему Договору являются его неотъемлемыми частями и действительны лишь при условии, что они совершены в письменной форме и подписаны  уполномоченными представителями Сторон.

10. Реквизиты  и подписи сторон

========================





Акт
приема-передачи здания дома культуры 
п. ==============                                                                            «23» января 2012 г.

Администрация =============== сельского поселения ============== муниципального района Воронежской области, именуемая в дальнейшем «Ссудодатель», в лице главы администрации =========== сельского поселения =======================, действующего на основании Устава =============== сельского поселения, с одной стороны, и муниципальное казенное учреждение культуры «Рамонская централизованная клубная система», именуемое в дальнейшем «Ссудополучатель», в лице директора Егоровой Ирины Викторовны, действующей на основании Устава, с другой стороны, заключили настоящий акт о следующем:

1. В соответствии с условиями Договора о безвозмездной передаче Имущества в пользование, заключенного Сторонами 23 января 2012года Ссудодатель передает, а Ссудополучатель принимает здание Дома культуры.
2. Имущество передается вместе с документами, необходимыми для его использования.
3. К состоянию Имущества у Ссудополучателя претензий нет.

Ссудодатель


_________________/================== Н.В./
м.п.


Ссудополучатель


_________________/Егорова И.В./
м.п.

----------


## Рамоновна

Рекомендации по ведению журнала 
учета деятельности клубного учреждения

Основные положения.
1. Журнал учета работы клубного учреждения является документом строгой отчетности, служащий основанием для определения показателей  по отнесению к группам по оплате труда и других организационно - экономических показателей, формой контроля по итогам планирования работы, а также служит основанием для заполнения годового статистического отчета по форме 7 НК. 
2. Журнал заполняется ежедневно. В него вносятся все мероприятия, проводимые данным клубным учреждением за день, как в своем помещении, так и на других площадках.
3. Афиши, программы всех клубных мероприятий, сценарии должны храниться в отдельных папках в качестве ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНОГО приложения к Журналу учета.
4. При проверке клубного учреждения журнала учета работы представляется для ознакомления проверяющим должностным лицам.
5. В случае окончания журнала учета продолжается по той же форме в новом журнале.
6. Заполненный журнал хранится в Клубном учреждении в течении 3-х лет, как документ основной отчетности.
7. Ответственность за правильность ведения и сохранность журнала несет руководитель клубного учреждения.


2. Правила заполнения страниц.


Титульный лист журнала:

ЖУРНАЛ   учета работы 
______________________________________________
наименование учреждения

за _______ год.


2 страница

Раздел 1. «Контрольные показатели».(таблица)


№ п/п

 Наименование показателя (данные заносятся поквартально)	                                                          

1.	Количество мероприятий, организованных и проведенных учреждением

2.	Число посетителей клубных мероприятий

3.	Количество платных мероприятий, организованных и проведенных учреждением

4.	Число посетителей платных мероприятий

5.	Количество мероприятий, в которых учреждение принимало участие

6.	Количество клубных формирований

	в них участников

7.	Количество коллективов самодеятельного искусства

	в них участников


3 страница
Раздел 2. Режим работы учреждения(таблица)


Дни недели	                                                           

 Часы работы учреждения    ПН-ВС             с___ по___                                       

   Расписание работы клубных формирований                                                                                  
Наименование 	формирования      Время работы  с___ по___   



4 страница
Раздел 3. Клубные формирования(таблица) заполняется поквартально

Первыми указываются клубные формирования самодеятельного искусства, затем - кружки, любительские объединения

Наименование   клубного     формирования	                                          

Ф.И.О.  	руководителя

Количество участников   

 Возраст  

  Количество   выступлений  // открытых  мероприятий



5-10 страницы
4. Административная и методическая работа(написание сценариев, разработка эскиза, подбор материала, сбор информации, составление планов работы, смет; отчеты, работа с документацией, участие в семинарах)

Наименование, вид работы    

 Срок исполнения                             

Ответственный


Развороты 2-х страниц
Раздел 3. Учет работы(таблица)


Дата мероприятия
(число, месяц)	

Время мероприятия
с___ по___	

Форма мероприятия
(конкурс, выставка,
представление, выездной концерт, вечер отдыха, спектакль, аукцион и др.)	

Наименование мероприятия

Место 
проведения	

Количество
присутствующих	

Возрастная категория
В-взрослые, Д-дети, 
М-молодежь

Платное или бесплатное
П-платное, 
Б-бесплатное	

Ответственный



Рекомендации по ведению журнала 
учета деятельности клубного формирования


1. Основные положения.

         1.Журнал является основным документом учета всей работы коллектива.
         2. Журнал ведется лично руководителем коллектива (педагогом). Отметки в журнале производятся регулярно на каждом занятии.
         3. Заполнение всех граф журнала обязательно.
         4. В графах «Дневник коллектива» после каждой записи должны быть росписи руководителя коллектива (педагога).
         5. Посещаемость занятий коллектива отмечается следующими условными обозначениями:
          Присутствовал на занятиях                  «п» 
          Отсутствовал по уважительной причине:
          -работал                                                   «р» 
          -учился                                                     «у»
          -находился в командировке                   «к»
          -болел                                                        «б»
          Заполнение графы отсутствующих на занятиях производится после выяснения причин отсутствия.
          6. Помарки и перечеркивания написанного текста в журнале не разрешаются.
          7. Обязательным приложением к журналу являются заявления родителей о приеме ребенка в клубное формирование или заявления совершеннолетних граждан об их приеме в клубное формирование.
          8. Журнал хранится в клубном учреждении на протяжении 3-х лет как документ строгой отчетности.
2. Правила заполнения страниц.


Титульный лист
ЖУРНАЛ
УЧЕТА РАБОТЫ КЛУБНОГО ФОРМИРОВАНИЯ

__________________________________________________________________
                                                (наименование)
Класс/группа ______________________________________________________

Руководитель клубного формирования _________________________________

Староста __________________________________________________________

_____________учебный год


2 страница
АНКЕТНЫЕ ДАННЫЕ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЯ
КЛУБНОГО ФОРМИРОВАНИЯ
Фамилия, имя и отчество ____________________________________________
Год и место рождения _______________________________________________
Образование - (наименование учебного заведения, год окончания, специальность)_____________________________________________________
Стаж работы в клубном учреждении ___________________________________
Место основной (штатной) работы ____________________________________
Домашний адрес, телефон ___________________________________________
СТАРОСТА КОЛЛЕКТИВА
Фамилия, имя и отчество ____________________________________________
Профессия (где работает, учится)_____________________________________
Домашний адрес, телефон  __________________________________________________________________



3 и 4 страница

ПЛАН РАБОТЫ КОЛЛЕКТИВА НА 1 полугодие/2 полугодие(таблица)

№ п/п	    

 Наименование  номера, произведения,  вида работы, направления деятельности

 Срок готовности     

Количество часов


5 и 6 страница
СПИСОК УЧАСТНИКОВ КЛУБНОГО ФОРМИРОВАНИЯ
№ п/п	

Фамилия, имя, отчество

Год рождения	

Основное место работы (учебы), адрес, телефон	

Информация о родителях (ФИО, место работы, телефон)


7 страница
ИНСТРУКТАЖ ПО ТЕХНИКЕ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИИ
ФИО инструктируемого	

Дата инструктажа	

Роспись инструктируемого	

Роспись руководителя


Разворот 2-х страниц
УЧЕТ ПОСЕЩЕНИЙ И ТЕМЫ ЗАНЯТИЙ (по типу классного журнала)

за ______________ месяц


№ п/п	
Фамилия, имя участника	
Дата занятий, отметка о посещении	
Всего посетило занятий

Дата	   
Тема	          	       			      
 Время занятий	         Начало    ч. мин.          Конец      ч. мин.						
Число часов занятий
Подпись руководителя 


УЧАСТИЕ В МЕРОПРИЯТИЯХ
№ п/п	

Дата	

Время начала и окончания

Наименование 
мероприятия	

Место проведения	

Кол-во зрителей


ОТЧЕТ О РАБОТЕ КОЛЛЕКТИВА
за ____________учебный год
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

----------


## Рамоновна

Паспорт учреждения культуры 
========= муниципального района

1. Наименование учреждения, адрес: 
сельский филиал п. ВНИИСС МКУК «РЦКС».
396030 Воронежская область, Рамонский район, п. ВНИИСС, д. 85 Айдаровского скльского поселения

2. Вид собственности: муниципальная, находится на балансе Айдаровского сельского поселения.

3. Статус юридического лица, полное наименование: 
Филиал муниципального казенного учреждения культуры «Рамонская централизованная клубная система».

4. Регистрация имущественного права: собственник МО «Айдаровское сельское поселение Рамонского муниципального района Воронежской области», кадастровый номер 36:25:05 00 007:0002:4568:2004-7-232.

5. Регистрация права собственности на землю: отсутствует.

6. Материально – техническая база учреждения:

-техническое состояние здания: удовлетворительное.

-год постройки - 1975 год, занимаемая площадь- 1075 кв.м. 

-учреждение расположено: отдельно стоящее здание.
-количество комнат для кружковой работы: 5.
-мощность: число зрительных мест по проекту-600, фактически- 500.
-состояние входной группы - удовлетворительное
-наружного освещения - удовлетворительное
-фасада - удовлетворительное
-кровли, - удовлетворительное 
-фойе - удовлетворительное 
-одежды сцены  - удовлетворительное
-кресел удовлетворительное.
-наличие и состояние водопровода - есть, удовлетворительное
-канализации - есть, удовлетворительное 
-пожарных щитов - нет
-сигнализации: - в наличии, 
-телефонизация: телефон- 8/47340/ 5-38-03

7. Тип отопления: центральное
-вид топлива – газ
-состояние отопительной системы - удовлетворительное
8. Наличие оборудования: 
-звуковое-2 комплекта звуковой аппаратуры, 6 микрофонов, 2проигрывателя дисков.
-осветительное- 2 светомузыкальных установки, лазерная установка. 
-музыкальные инструменты- фортепиано, 2 баяна, электропианино
-компьютеры- 4 единицы, 
-выход в Интернет - отсутствует,
-кинооборудование - видеокамера, видеопроектор, экран, стойка под видеосистему.
-стеллажи- 6 единиц, 
-столы- 10 единиц, 
-витрины - отсутствуют.
-музыкальный центр- 2 шт.

9. Содержание работы:
-количество кружков-16 - в них участников-181,
-количество самодеятельных коллективов - 8, -в них участников-91, 
-из них имеют звание «народный коллектив» - 1 /хореографический ансамбль «Полянка»/ 

10. Кадры: 
-количество работающих-20 чел., из них творческих работников-13чел. 
-из числа творческих работников- высшее образование-7чел., среднее профессиональное-3 чел.; 
-из числа творческих работников- стаж от 3 до 6 лет-5 чел., от 6 до 10 лет- 5 чел., свыше 10 лет- 3 чел.) 
-заработная плата творческих работников средняя: 7,6 тыс. руб.
-заработная плата технических работников средняя: 4,6 тыс. руб.

----------


## Рамоновна

Сельский филиал п. ВНИИСС.doc  РЕЙДЕР СЕЛЬСКОГО ДК

----------


## Рамоновна

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о Художественном совете 
Муниципального учреждения культуры  
«Рамонская централизованная клубная система»
1. Общие положения
1.1. Художественный совет муниципального учреждения культуры «Рамонская централизованная клубная система»  (далее именуемый Художественный совет)  - постоянно действующий консультативно-совещательный орган,  принимающий участие в формировании и реализации культурной политики в подведомственных учреждениях на территории Рамонского муниципального района, обобщающий опыт работы специалистов и руководителей коллективов самодеятельного искусства в целях повышения уровня и качества мероприятий,  совершенствования форм и методов работы,  исполнительского мастерства творческих коллективов, достижения высокого художественного уровня в творческой и исполнительской деятельности.
1.2. Художественный совет в своей деятельности руководствуется Конституцией Российской Федерации, Федеральным законом от 06.10.2003 г. № 131-ФЗ « Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации», Законом Российской Федерации от 09 октября 1992 года № 3612-1 « Основы  законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре», Приказом Министерства культуры и массовых коммуникаций РФ от 25.05.2006 года № 229 «Об утверждении методических указаний по реализации вопросов местного значения в сфере культуры городских и сельских поселений, муниципальных районов и методических рекомендаций по созданию условий для развития местного традиционного народного художественного творчества», Законом Воронежской области «О культуре» от 12 октября 2006 года, Программой развития «Культура Рамонского муниципального района на 2009-2013г.г.»,  нормативно- правовыми актами органов местного самоуправления, другими законодательными и нормативными актами, регулирующими деятельность в сфере культуры, настоящим Положением.
1.3.Основными задачами Художественного совета являются:
-участие в формировании и реализации культурной политики на территории Рамонского муниципального района;
-обобщение и распространение опыта ведущих специалистов и руководителей коллективов самодеятельного искусства учреждений культуры;
-повышение уровня и качества культурно-досуговых мероприятий;
-повышение уровня исполнительского мастерства творческих коллективов и отдельных исполнителей;
-систематическое обогащение и пополнение концертных программ, мероприятий,  репертуара творческих коллективов  лучшими образцами отечественного и зарубежного искусства, номерами и постановками, отвечающими возможностям и интересам участников, запросам населения, критериям художественности; 
-подведение итогов мероприятий различного уровня, оценка исполнительского мастерства творческих коллективов.
1.4. Все решения Художественного Совета носят рекомендательный  характер.

2. Функции Художественного совета.

2.1. Художественный совет осуществляет следующие функции:

-принимает участие в просмотре новых концертных программ, выставок, отчетных концертов, премьерных спектаклей;
-определяет уровень, тематику и содержание концертных программ, выставок, отчетных концертов, премьерных спектаклей;
-рассматривает перспективные планы работы народных, образцово-показательных и других ведущих коллективов самодеятельного искусства, кружков, любительских объединений; 
-заслушивает руководителей коллективов самодеятельного искусства, других клубных формирований и творческих ответственных лиц по подбору и подготовке сценарного материала крупных массовых мероприятий;
-рассматривает предложения о присвоении творческим коллективам, достигшим высоко художественного уровня в творческой и исполнительской деятельности,   звания «народный», «образцово-показательный»;
-представляет на рассмотрение  МУК «РЦКС»  предложения о поощрении сотрудников.

3. Критерии оценки творческой деятельности.

3.1. Критерии оценки творческой деятельности коллективов самодеятельного искусства, кружков и любительских объединений являются основой для определения Художественным советом художественного уровня концертных программ, мероприятий, спектаклей, выставок.
3.2. Художественный совет оценивает работу коллективов по  следующим критериям:
Общие критерии: 
-результативность коллектива  (стабильные показатели сохранности численности состава, высокий уровень достижений коллектива и отдельных участников самодеятельности);
-активное участие коллектива в мероприятиях учреждения, поселения,  районных, областных,  региональных, российских и международных;
-сохранение  репертуара;
-положительная оценка деятельности творческого коллектива общественностью (публикации в СМИ, благодарственные письма, заявки на концерты (спектакли) от организаций, записи в книге отзывов;
-доходы от проданных билетов на мероприятия коллектива;
-учебно-воспитательная работа;
-соответствие репертуара возрастным особенностям исполнителей;
-качество фонограмм;
-культура сцены;
-качество программы;
3.2.1. Для театральных  коллективов:
- выбор репертуара;
- режиссерский замысел и его воплощение;
- уровень исполнительского мастерства самодеятельных актеров;
- сценография (декорации, костюмы)
- музыкальное оформление спектакля.

Минимальный результат творческого сезона:
-не менее двух одноактных спектаклей или один многоактный спектакль;
-4 номера (миниатюры) для участия в концертах и представлениях базового учреждения культуры;
-выступление на других площадках не менее 1 раза в месяц; 
-ежегодное обновление репертуара.

3.2.2. Для хореографических коллективов:
-нетрадиционное балетмейстерское решение (оригинальность номера);
-композиционная выстроенность;
-соответствие музыкального материала постановке (сочетание музыки, хореографии и костюма);
-выдержанность стиля;
-исполнительское мастерство самодеятельных артистов;
-костюм;
-ежегодное обновление 1/4 части текущего репертуара. 

Минимальный результат творческого сезона: 

-концертная  программа из двух отделений;
-6 номеров для участия в концертах и представлениях базового учреждения культуры;

-выступление на других площадках не менее 1 раза в месяц;
3.2.3. Для вокальных и хоровых коллективов: 
-соответствие репертуара возрастным особенностям исполнителей;
-уровень исполнения (музыкальность и оригинальность исполнения, чистота интонации);
-соответствие костюма и  манеры исполнения  сценическому образу;
-актерское мастерство и хореография.
-ежегодное обновление не менее 1/3  части текущего репертуара.
Минимальный результат творческого сезона:
-концертная  программа из 1 отделения;
-6 номеров для участия в концертах и представлениях базового учреждения;
-выступление на других площадках не менее 1 раза в месяц.

3.2.4 . Для оркестровых и инструментальных  коллективов:
-уровень владения музыкальным инструментом;
-музыкальный строй оркестра;
-выстроенная партитура согласно составу исполнителей;
-специфика репертуара для духового или народного оркестра;
-разнообразие репертуара:
а) классика;
б) произведения современных авторов;
в) обработки;
-слаженность ансамбля, оркестра.
-ежегодное обновление половины текущего репертуара.
Минимальный результат творческого сезона:
-концертная программа из двух отделений;
-8 номеров для участия в концертах и представлениях базового учреждения культуры;
-выступление на других площадках не менее 1 раза в месяц.
4. Состав и порядок формирования Художественного совета.
4.1. Состав Художественного совета.
4.1.1. Художественный совет формируется открытым голосованием на общем собрании трудового коллектива.
4.1.2. В Художественный совет входят специалисты, пользующиеся авторитетом, обладающие высокими профессиональными качествами, знающие специфику и особенности работы клубных формирований и объединений, по представителю от жанра или вида  художественного творчества.
4.2. Порядок формирования Художественного совета.
4.2.1. Художественный совет формируется сроком до трех лет, но не менее чем на один год. 
4.2.2. Состав Художественного совета и председатель Художественного Совета  утверждаются приказом директора МУК «РЦКС».

5. Организация работы Художественного совета.

 5.1. Организационной формой работы Художественного совета являются заседания, которые созываются по мере необходимости, но не реже одного раза в квартал. 
5.2. Художественный совет собирается на первое заседание не позднее 10 дней со дня утверждения директором МУК «РЦКС» состава Художественного совета.
5.3. Возглавляет работу Художественного совета председатель совета, избранный на общем собрании трудового коллектива, который:
- организует работу совета; 
- созывает и ведет заседание совета; 
- представляет директору МУК «РЦКС» заключения, предложения, подготовленные Художественным советом; 
-дает поручения членам совета в пределах своей компетенции. 
5.4. Ответственный секретарь: 
- ведет протокол заседания Художественного совета, 
-извещает членов Художественного совета, заявителей о готовящемся заседании; 
- осуществляет прием и регистрацию заявлений и ходатайств. 
5.5. Художественный совет принимает свой внутренний порядок деятельности в соответствии с настоящим Положением.
5.6. Вопросы в повестку дня заседания Художественного совета имеют право вносить все члены Художественного совета 
5.7. Решения Художественного совета считаются правомочными, если в голосовании приняли участие не менее половины членов Художественного совета. Право решающего голоса имеют только члены совета. Приглашенные специалисты и консультанты имеют право совещательного голоса и в голосовании не участвуют. Решения принимаются большинством голосов. При разделении голосов поровну окончательное решение принимает председатель Художественного совета.
5.8. Для решения спорных вопросов в оценке художественного уровня концертных программ, спектаклей, выставок и  Художественный Совет направляет копию протокола директору МУК «РЦКС».
5.9. Решение оформляется в виде заключения, которое подписывается председателем и секретарем совета.

6. Завершение деятельности Художественного совета.

 Художественный совет прекращает свою деятельность по истечении срока деятельности или в связи с избранием нового состава совета.

----------


## Рамоновна

ПБ.rar
ПОЖАРНАЯ БЕЗОПАСНОСТЬ-инструкции, перечень документов, образцы

----------


## Рамоновна

Оценка деятельности.rtf КРИТЕРИИ ОЦЕНКИ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ СЕЛЬСКИХ ФИЛИАЛОВ

----------


## Рамоновна

Правила проведения культурно - досуговых мероприятий на территории Рамонского муниципального района

1. Общие положения
1.1. Настоящие Правила проведения культурно-досуговых мероприятий на территории Рамонского муниципального района (именуемые в дальнейшем Правила) разработаны на основании следующих нормативно-правовых документов:
-Федерального Закона от 28.08.1995 № 154-ФЗ «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации»;
-Закона РФ от 07.02.1992 № 23001-1 «О защите прав потребителей» (в ред. от 30.12.2001);
-Закона Воронежской области…………….
-нормативно-правовых актов Министерства культуры Российской Федерации, руководящих органов Воронежской области и Рамонского муниципального района;
-Устава МУК «РЦКС». 
1.2. Действие данных Правил распространяется на всех организаторов культурно-массовых, зрелищных мероприятий, независимо от организационно-правовой формы организаций культуры, осуществляющих свою деятельность на территории Рамонского муниципального района.
1.3. Основные понятия, используемые для настоящих Правил:
Досуговые учреждения - организации всех форм собственности, предоставляющие населению услуги по организации и проведению активного отдыха, досуга и развлечений, в том числе культурно-массовых и зрелищных мероприятий.
Культурно-массовые, зрелищные мероприятия (дискотеки, шоу-программы, кинопоказы, конкурсы, концерты, фестивали и т.д.) - мероприятия досугово - увеселительного направления с использованием аудиовизуальных и других технических средств, предполагающие массовые скопления населения, в том числе детей и молодежи, в закрытых помещениях и на открытых площадках, именуемые в дальнейшем Мероприятия.
1.4. Настоящие Правила определяют:
-правила организации  и проведения Мероприятий;
-порядок функционирования досуговых учреждений;
-порядок проведения разовых Мероприятий 
1.5. Организовывать и проводить Мероприятия могут следующие лица, именуемые в дальнейшем Организаторы:
-юридические лица и их структурные подразделения независимо от организационно-правовой формы собственности, если в их Уставе предусмотрено осуществление данного вида деятельности;
-индивидуальные предприниматели, если этот вид деятельности указан в их свидетельстве о государственной регистрации в качестве предпринимателей без образования юридического лица.

2. Порядок функционирования досуговых учреждений.
2.1. При обеспечении деятельности досуговых учреждений Организаторы должны соблюдать следующие правила:
-проводить культурно-массовые, зрелищные мероприятия в специально оборудованных или приспособленных помещениях, отвечающих назначению их использования, а также на открытых площадках, временно предназначенных или подготовленных на период их проведения;
-эксплуатировать помещения для проведения Мероприятий в соответствии с требованиями санитарных правил, предусмотренным Федеральным законом от 30.03.1999 № 52-ФЗ « О санитарно- эпидемиологическом благополучии населения», требованиями пожарной безопасности, предусмотренными Федеральным законом от 12.12.1994 № 69-ФЗ «О пожарной безопасности» и требованиями техники безопасности, предусмотренными Федеральным законом от 17.07.1999 « 181-ФЗ «Об основах охраны труда в Российской Федерации», Федеральным законом от 10.07.2001 № 87-ФЗ «Об ограничении курения табака»;
-осуществлять пропуск посетителей посредством свободного доступа, по входному билету установленного образца, по пригласительным билетам - в зависимости от целей и формы проведения Мероприятия;
-обеспечивать охрану общественного порядка и общественной безопасности при проведении Мероприятий;
-при выборе времени проведения массовых мероприятий учитывать возможности пользования зрителей и других участников мероприятий общественным транспортом, наличие подъездных путей для автомашин пожарной безопасности, скорой медицинской помощи и других специальных служб;
- прогнозировать количество участников мероприятий с учетом вместимости объекта и других важных факторов, влияющих на обеспечение порядка и безопасности;
-организовывать немедленную эвакуацию посетителей с угрожаемого участка здания, территории при возникновении чрезвычайной ситуации;
-пресекать и не допускать случаев распространения наркотиков и других психотропных веществ в помещениях досуговых учреждений;
-не допускать случаев продажи и распития алкогольных напитков лицами, не достигшими 18-летнего возраста;
-не допускать случаев продажи пиротехнических изделий;
-пресекать и не допускать случаев пропаганды насилия, национальной и религиозной нетерпимости, порнографии при проведении Мероприятий;
-не допускать участия в мероприятиях после 22.00 часов лиц, не достигших 16-летнего возраста;
-не проводить Мероприятия после 23.00 часов,  за исключением случаев,  когда они  проводятся  в отдельно стоящих зданиях или местах, удаленных от жилых домов, согласно санитарным нормам или по разрешению органов местного самоуправления и согласованию с органами охраны правопорядка;
-обеспечить доступность инфрормации для посетителей о предметах и вещах, запрещенных к проносу на мероприятие и уведомление о детекторном контроле на металл в местах проведения мероприятий;
-в установленных случаях заблаговременно уведомлять участников мероприятия о запрещении фото, аудио, видео и киносъёмок и записи мероприятия.
2.2. Мероприятие должно соответствовать следующим требованиям:
- наличие анонса, рекламы Мероприятия;
- соответствие заявленного в анонсе Мероприятия проводимому;
- время проведения Мероприятия должно отвечать местным условиям труда и проживания граждан, быть наиболее благоприятным для посетителей;
- Мероприятие должно соответствовать возрастным особенностям основного контингента посетителей, отвечать их эстетическим и художественным запросам;
- Мероприятие должно отвечать современным требованиям эстетического, художественного и организационного уровня;
- цели, формы, методы, приемы и содержание мероприятия должны соответствовать его тематике.
2.3. Из лиц, входящих в администрацию досугового учреждения, назначается ответственный за мероприятие работник, именуемый в дальнейшем Ответственный.
2.3.1. Обязанности Ответственного:
-осуществлять контроль за сохранностью материальных ценностей;
-принимать меры к предотвращению и ликвидации конфликтных ситуаций, возникших в ходе Мероприятия;
-своевременно сообщать о случившемся вышестоящему руководству, сотрудникам ПЧ, ОВД, ЦРБ, администрации Рамонского муниципального района;
2.3.2. Ответственный имеет право:
-за невыполнение правил поведения, умышленное искажение хода программы лично или при помощи сотрудников ОВД удалить нарушителя (нарушителей) с места проведения мероприятия без возмещения стоимости билета;
-остановить проведение Мероприятия в случае возникновения массовых беспорядков.
2.3. Осуществление торговли промышленными и продовольственными товарами, алкогольными напитками и пивом, табачными изделиями производится в соответствии с Правилами продажи отдельных товаров, утвержденными постановлением Правительства РФ от19.01.1998 № 55 и при наличии необходимых лицензий и соглашений.
2.4. Бездействие или принятие неадекватных действий должностными лицами, выступающими от имени Организатора, влечет за собой привлечение данных лиц к административной ответственности в установленном законодательством порядке.
2.5. Отдел внутренних дел  Рамонского муниципального района в пределах своей компетенции:
-обеспечивает общественный порядок в местах проведения массовых Мероприятий и на прилегающих к ним территориях;
-совместно с представителем Организатора осуществляет пропускной режим во время проведения Мероприятия, не допуская наличия у участников мероприятия огнестрельного оружия, колющих, режущих, крупногабаритных предметов, взрывчатых, радиоактивных, огнеопасных, ядовитых и сильно пахнущих веществ, напитков в стеклянной таре и иных предметов, которые могут помешать проведению Мероприятия.
2.6. Посетители, зрители и иные участники Мероприятия имеют право пользоваться всеми услугами, предоставляемыми Организаторами данного Мероприятия.
2.7. Посетители, зрители и иные участники мероприятия обязаны соблюдать правила поведения на Мероприятии (Приложение 1)
3. Условия проведения разового Мероприятия.
3.1. Вопросы проведения разовых Мероприятий рассматриваются местным органом самоуправления на основании заявления Организатора о согласовании проведения Мероприятия, которое подается не позднее чем за 10 дней до даты проведения. 
3.2. Организатор предоставляет следующую информацию:
-название Мероприятия;
-программу Мероприятия с указанием места, времени, условиях организационного, финансового и иного обеспечения его проведения;
-предполагаемое количество участников;
-реквизиты, контактные телефоны, Ф.И.О. представителей или уполномоченных лиц;
3.3. Заявление рассматривается в срок не более 7 дней. Для рассмотрения заявления Организатора администрация органа местного самоуправления приглашает представителей ОВД, представителей организаций, участвующих в Мероприятии.
3.4. По результатам рассмотрения заявления администрация органа местного самоуправления принимает решение о согласии либо отказе в проведении Мероприятия. Администрация вправе предложить Организатору иное место и время проведения Мероприятия. О принятом решении Организатору сообщается в письменной форме. Отказ в проведении Мероприятия и условия его проведения должны быть мотивированными.
3.5. На период проведения Мероприятия в целях оперативного контроля и обеспечения взаимодействия участников Мероприятия назначается ответственный представитель органа местного самоуправления.
3.6. Организаторы Мероприятия размещают  в установленном порядке и на специально отведенных местах информацию о дате, времени и месте проведения Мероприятия только после принятия решения о его проведении.
4. Контроль за деятельностью Организатора.
4.1. Контроль за деятельностью Организатора в пределах своих полномочий могут осуществлять:
-отдел внутренних дел Рамонского муниципального района;
-прокуратура Рамонского муниципального района;
-органы государственной противопожарной службы;
-органы государственного санэпиднадзора;
-налоговая инспекция Рамонского муниципального района;
-отдел по экономике и управлению муниципальным имуществом администрации Рамонского муниципального района;
-отдел по культуре администрации Рамонского муниципального района;
-отдел по образованию. спорту и молодежной политике администрации Рамонского муниципального района;
-администрация органа местного самоуправления.
4.2. Контролирующие органы могут привлекать к проверкам досуговых учреждений специалистов и представителей других заинтересованных учреждений и общественных организаций.
4.3. Работники контролирующих органов проводят проверки досуговых учреждений по предъявлению служебного удостоверения или надлежаще оформленных документов
4.4. Организатор обязан оказывать контролирующим органам содействие и принимать меры к устранению недостатков и нарушений.
5. Ответственность.
5.1. За неисполнение или ненадлежащее исполнение настоящих Правил должностные и юридические лица несут ответственность в соответствии с действующим законодательством РФ.
5.2. Организатор несет персональную ответственность за выполнение настоящих Правил. 
5.3. Вопросы, не урегулированные настоящими Правилами, разрешаются Организатором самостоятельно в соответствии с действующим законодательством РФ.

----------


## Рамоновна

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
ОБ ОБЩЕМ СОБРАНИИ ТРУДОВОГО КОЛЛЕКТИВА

Принято на общем собрании 
трудового коллектива МУК«РЦКС» 
 (протокол №____ от «_____»____________ 2011г.)
п. Рамонь, 2011г.

1.	Общие положения.

1.1 Настоящее положение разработано в соответствии с Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации, иными нормативными правовыми актами Российской Федерации, Законом о культуре Воронежской области от 27.10.2006 г. № 90-03, нормативно-правовыми актами руководящих органов Воронежской области и Рамонского муниципального района, Уставом МУК «РЦКС» (далее именуемое Учреждение), нормативными документами отдела по культуре администрации Рамонского муниципального района.
1.2. Положение об общем собрании трудового коллектива принимается общим собранием трудового коллектива.
1.3. Общее собрание трудового коллектива (далее именуемое Собрание) создается в целях выполнения принципа самоуправления учреждением, расширения коллегиальных и демократических форм жизнедеятельности и управления Учреждением.
1.4. Решения Собрания, принятые в пределах  его полномочий и в соответствии с законодательством, обязательны для исполнения всеми членами трудового коллектива.

1.5. Срок действия настоящего Положения не ограничен. Положение действует до принятия нового. Изменения и дополнения в настоящее Положение вносятся Собранием и принимаются на его заседании.

2.	Компетенция Собрания.
В компетенцию Собрания входит:
-принятие Устава и дополнений или изменений к Уставу МУК «РЦКС»;
-принятие Коллективного договора и дополнений или изменений к нему; 
-определение состава совета трудового коллектива, его председателя, определение срока его действия и оценка его деятельности;
-определение состава Художественного совета, его председателя, определение срока действия Художественного совета и оценка его деятельности;
-обсуждение  вопросов охраны и безопасности условий труда работников, охраны жизни и здоровья членов клубных формирований;
-выборы представителей работников в комиссию по трудовым спорам; 
-определение порядка и условий предоставления социальных гарантий и льгот в пределах компетенции Учреждения;
-внесение предложений в договор о взаимоотношениях между Учредителем и Учреждением;
-заслушивание отчетов о работе директора и других работников, вносение на рассмотрение администрации предложений по совершенствованию работы;
-знакомство с итоговыми документами по проверке государственными органами деятельности Учреждения и заслушивание администрации о выполнении мероприятий по устранению недостатков в работе;
-принятие локальных актов, касающихся его компетенции.

3. Организация деятельности Собрания.
3.1. В состав Собрания входят все работники учреждения.
3.2. Для ведения Собрания из его состава избирается председатель и секретарь. 
3.3. Председатель Собрания:
-организует деятельность общего собрания трудового коллектива;
-информирует участников трудового коллектива о предстоящем заседании не менее, чем за 15 дней до его проведения;
-организует подготовку и проведение Собрания (совместно с администрацией Учреждения) ;
-определяет повестку дня (совместно с советом трудового коллектива, Художественным советом и администрацией);
-контролирует выполнение решений Собрания.
3.4. Собрание собирается не реже 2-х раз в год. Внеочередной созыв Собрания может произойти по требованию директора Учреждения или по заявлению 1/3 членов собрания, поданному в письменном виде.
3.5. Собрание считается правомочным, если на нем присутствует не менее 50% членов трудового коллектива.
3.6. Решения Собрания принимаются  открытым голосованием простым большинством голосов. Решение считается принятым, если за него проголосовало большинство присутствующих на Собрании. При равном количестве голосов решающим является голос председателя Собрания.
3.7. Решение Собрания (не противоречащее законодательству РФ и иным нормативно – правовым актам) после утверждения его директором Учреждения является обязательными для исполнения всеми членами  трудового коллектива.
3.8. Решение Собрания носит рекомендательный характер. В случае необходимости придания решению обязательной силы на его основе издается приказ по Учреждению.
3.9. Каждый участник Собрания имеет право:
- потребовать обсуждения любого вопроса, касающегося деятельности Учреждения, если его предложение поддержит не менее 1/3 членов Собрания.
-при несогласии с решением Собрания высказывать свое мотивированное мнение, которое должно быть занесено в протокол. 

4.Ответственность Собрания.
Собрание несет ответственность за:
- выполнение, выполнение не в полном объеме или невыполнение закрепленных за ним  функций;
- соответствие принимаемых решений законодательству РФ, иным нормативным правовым актам;
-компетентность принимаемых решений;
-соблюдение и развитие принципов самоуправления Учреждения.

5.	Делопроизводство.
5.1. Заседания Собрания оформляются протоколом, который ведет секретарь. В протоколе фиксируются:
-дата проведения;
-количественное присутствие (отсутствие) членов трудового коллектива;
-повестка дня;
-ход обсуждения вопросов;
-предложения, рекомендации и замечания членов трудового коллектива;
-решение. 
5.2. Протоколы подписываются председателем и секретарем Собрания. Нумерация ведется от начала календарного года.
5.3. Книга протоколов Собрания нумеруется постранично, прошнуровывается, скрепляется печатью Учреждения и подписывается директором Учреждения.
5.4. Книга протоколов Собрания хранится в делах ОУ и передается по акту (при смене руководителя, передаче в архив).
5.5. Заседания Собрания начинаются с рассмотрения выполнения решений предыдущего заседания.

----------


## Рамоновна

План текстового отчета о работе за год клубного учреждения.

Титульный лист-
ТЕКСТОВОЙ ОТЧЕТ 
о работе _______________________________- сельского филиала 
МКУК «Рамонская централизованная клубная система»
в 2012 году
========================================================
Раздел 1
Статистическая информация

1. _______________ сельский филиал находится на территории__________________ сельского поселения, по адресу: индекс, область, район, село, улица, № дома

2. Год создания учреждения-_________

3. Учреждение находится в собственном, (в здании администрации поселения, в здании школы, детского сада, и т.п.) здании.

4. На территории, обслуживаемой __________________ сельским филиалом, находятся следующие организации и учреждения: (Администрация_________ сельского поселения, школа, детский сад, почта, амбулатория, администрация ЗАО «...», 3 магазина, парикмахерская... и т.д.)

5. Численность населения обслуживаемой территории составляет _____ чел, из них детей-_____чел,  молодежи-______чел, работоспособное население - ________чел., граждан пенсионного возраста - _____чел.

=======================================================

Раздел 2

Общая информация о работе учреждения в 2012 году

1. В 2012 году на базе сельского филиала работало _____ клубных формирований. Из них-(Перечислить клубные формирования с их названиями по группам: самодеятельного искусства, кружки, любительские объединения, спортивные и т.д.)

2. На базе сельского филиала было проведено ______ мероприятий. Из них- (перечислить, сколько проведено для всех категорий населения, для детей, молодежи, пожилых, выездных-куда) Сельский филиал принимал участие в районных мероприятиях (перечислить названия, и если были- призовые места) Сельский филиал принимал участие в областных мероприятиях (перечислить названия, и если были - призовые места).

Раздел 3 Где, когда проходили, краткое описание мероприятий и анализ

-Мероприятия для всех категорий населения (День села, Открытие новогодней елки на площади)
-Праздники православного и народного календаря (Масленица, троица, Рождество...)
-Работа с детьми (Новогодняя елка, А нука-девочки, работа на каникулах...)
-Работа с молодежью (работа на каникулах. Борьба с асоциальными явлениями...)
-Работа с гражданами пожилого возраста (День пожилого человека,...)
-Работа с семьями (День семьи, любви и верности...)
-Работа по гражданско-патриотическому направдению (День Победы, День независимости...)
-Проведение Дня села ( название, номинации, ПРИЛОЖИТЬ СЦЕНАРИЙ)
-Календарные праздники (8 марта, 23 февраля, ....)
-Открытые заседания любительских объединений и клубов
-Выставки кружков ИЗО и ДПИ (какие кружки, название выставок)

Раздел 4

Укрепление материально-технической базы учреждения

Группа материально-
технического обеспечения (Строительно-ремонтные работы	Оборудование	   Мебель	Костюмы, обувь      Прочий инвентарь)

 Наименование мероприятия, приобретения 

 Количество   

Стоимость  

Источник   финансирования



Раздел 5
Средства, выделенные на проведение культурно-досуговых мероприятий

Средства поселения - _______________ руб
Средства ЗАО «......» - ______________ руб
Средства, полученные от индивидуальных предпринимателей- _________ руб
Средства, полученные от физических лиц _________ руб ( в т.ч. средства, полученные от родителей (поездки, детские праздники)

Раздел 6. 

Задачи на предстоящий год

Подпись заведующего с/филиалом

----------


## вера денисенко

*Рамоновна*, Ирочка,спасибо тебе огромное-приогромное!!!низкий поклон!!!даже не знаю как тебя благодарить!Ты так выручила...хоть чуть-чуть начинаю представления иметь...если что ещё есть буду очень признательна за помощь)))) :008:

----------


## вера денисенко

девочки,скажите пожалуйста в документе 7НК отражать нужно действительное количество: кружковых объединений,клубных формирований? и в чём суть этого документа? спасибо заранее за помощь и разъяснения))))

----------


## Рамоновна

> девочки,скажите пожалуйста в документе 7НК отражать нужно действительное количество: кружковых объединений,клубных формирований? и в чём суть этого документа? спасибо заранее за помощь и разъяснения))))


Нам с бланками 7-НК дают разъяснение для заполнения граф.


Указания
по заполнению формы федерального статистического наблюдения

Форма федерального статистического наблюдения заполняется всеми государственными и муниципальными организациями (учреждениями) культурно-досугового типа независимо от их ведомственной подчиненности (далее - учреждения). В число учреждений культурно-досугового типа входят объекты:
функционирующие по административно-территориальному признаку, с универсально-комплексным характером деятельности: центры культуры и досуга, культурно-спортивные и социально-культурные комплексы; сельские (поселковые, городские) клубы; сельские (центральные, зональные, районные, городские, областные, краевые, республиканские) дома и дворцы культуры;
ориентированные на культурные интересы определенных профессиональных, национальных, культурных и других социально-демографических категорий населения (например, клубы, центры и дома интеллигенции, книги, кино, эстетического воспитания детей, женщин, молодежи, пенсионеров; фольклора, музыкальной культуры, технического творчества; национальные культурные центры; центры традиционной культуры; дома ремесел и фольклора и др.);
специализирующиеся на передвижном характере деятельности, с использованием различных транспортных средств (автоклубы, агиткультбригады, плавучие культбазы и т.п.).
В строке "Наименование отчитывающейся организации" приводится полное наименование учреждения культурно-досугового типа, соответствующее его наименованию в учредительных документах.
В строке "Почтовый адрес" указывается индекс предприятия связи и полный почтовый адрес учреждения культурно-досугового типа.
Руководитель юридического лица назначает должностных лиц, уполномоченных предоставлять статистическую информацию (первичные статистические данные) от имени юридического лица.
Юридическое лицо представляет в кодовой части формы код Общероссийского классификатора предприятий и организаций (ОКПО) на основании Уведомления о присвоении кода ОКПО, направляемого (выдаваемого) организациям территориальными органами Росстата.
По строке "Наименование учредителя" указывается учредитель (учредители) учреждения в соответствии с записью в учредительных документах, его организационно-правовая форма и форма собственности.

Раздел 1. Материально-техническая база

В графе 2 указывается число зданий учреждения культурно-досугового типа.
В графах 3, 4 указывается техническое состояние зданий на основании акта (заключения) или составленного в установленном порядке другого документа.
Графы 5, 6 характеризуют помещения, занимаемые учреждением культурно-досугового типа: число зданий, находящихся в оперативном управлении (гр. 5), число арендованных зданий (гр. 6).
В графе 7 указывается общее число помещений, которыми располагает учреждение.
В графах 8 - 10 (из графы 7) указывается соответственно:
- число арендованных помещений,
- число помещений, требующих капитального ремонта,
- число помещений, находящихся в аварийном состоянии.
Значения граф 11 (число зрительных залов), 13 (число досуговых помещений), 15 (число помещений для музейной и библиотечной работы) показываются из общего числа помещений (из графы 7).
В графе 12 указывается число мест в зрительных залах.
В графе 14 показывается площадь помещений для досуговой деятельности.
В графах 16, 17 (из графы 14) показываются площади помещений соответственно для музейной и библиотечной работы.
Графы 18 - 25 характеризуют техническое оснащение учреждения: число киновидеоустановок (графа 18), число персональных компьютеров и автоматизированных рабочих мест (графа 19), из них находящихся в библиотечном подразделении учреждения (графа 20); в графе 21 (из графы 19) указывается число персональных компьютеров, имеющих доступ в Интернет, из них на компьютерах, находящихся в библиотечном подразделении учреждения (графа 22).
Графа 23 характеризует наличие у организации собственного Интернет-сайта или WEB-страницы.
В графах 24 - 25 указывается число транспортных средств, в т.ч. специализированных (библиобусы, библиомобили).

Раздел 2. Культурно-досуговые формирования

В разделе приводятся данные по всем формированиям культурно-досугового учреждения (народные университеты, любительские объединения и клубы по интересам, кружки и коллективы самодеятельного народного и технического творчества, школы и курсы прикладных знаний и навыков, спортивные и тренажерные секции и т.п.), действующим в учреждении и его филиалах на конец отчетного года. Формирования, действовавшие в течение года, но завершившие программу работы до конца отчетного года, также включаются в отчет. (По строке 02 указывается число формирований, по строке 03 - численность участников в них.)
Данные раздела заполняются на основании журнала учета культурно-досуговых формирований путем подсчета числа участников в них. Лица, участвующие в нескольких кружках, секциях и пр., учитываются по каждому из них в отдельности.
В графе 3 показывается общее число формирований, в графе 4 - для детей до 14 лет (включительно), в графе 5 - для молодежи от 15 до 24 лет (включительно).
В графах 6 и 7 (из графы 3) распределяется число клубных формирований по группам (их сумма равна графе 3):
- в графе 6 указывается число формирований, относимых к любительским объединениям, группам, клубам по интересам;
- в графе 7 указывается число кружков, творческих коллективов, секций, студий любительского художественного, декоративно-прикладного, изобразительного и технического творчества, занятий на факультетах народных университетов, курсов прикладных знаний и навыков, творческих лабораторий.
В графах 8 - 10 (из графы 7) показывается число клубных формирований соответственно:
- для детей до 14 лет включительно (графа 8);
- для молодежи от 15 до 24 лет включительно (графа 9);
- самодеятельного народного творчества (графа 10).
В гр. 11 выделяются клубные формирования самодеятельного народного творчества для детей до 14 лет включительно, в графе 12 - для молодежи от 15 до 24 лет включительно, в графе 13 - работающих на платной основе.
В графах 14 - 23 (из графы 10) клубные формирования самодеятельного народного творчества распределяются по видам коллективов. Сумма по этим графам равна данным графы 10.
В графах 24 - 27 (из графы 10) на основании свидетельств Минкультуры России установленного образца отражается число коллективов, имеющих звание в графе 24 - "народный", в графе 25 - "образцовый", в графе 26 - "заслуженный коллектив народного творчества", в графе 27 - "лауреат международного (всероссийского) конкурса (фестиваля)".

3. Культурно-массовые мероприятия

В предыдущих редакциях формы "культурно-массовые мероприятия" обобщенно назывались "культурно-досуговыми мероприятиями". Здесь и далее под наименованием "культурно-досуговые" будет фигурировать группа массовых мероприятий, входящая наряду с информационно-просветительскими мероприятиями в состав "культурно-массовых мероприятий" и включающая вечера (отдыха, чествования, кино-, тематические, выпускные танцевальные/дискотеки и др.), балы, праздники (национальные, государственные, традиционные, профессиональные и др.), игровые программы и т.п. (См. Номенклатуру государственных и муниципальных услуг/работ, выполняемых организациями культурно-досугового типа Российской Федерации, одобренную Распоряжением Минкультуры России N р-6 от 18.09.2009).
К "информационно-просветительским мероприятиям" при этом следует относить литературно-музыкальные, видеогостиные, встречи с деятелями культуры, науки, литературы, форумы, конференции, симпозиумы, съезды, круглые столы, семинары, мастер-классы, экспедиции, лекционные мероприятия, презентации.
В графах 3 - 11 строки 04 указывается число всех культурно-массовых мероприятий (единиц); строки 05 - из общего числа мероприятий выделяются мероприятия на платной основе; строки 06 - число посетителей (человек) платных мероприятий, которое учитывается по числу проданных билетов или приглашений.
В графе 3 строки 04 показывается общее число культурно-массовых мероприятий (как бесплатных, так и на платной основе), из них выделяются мероприятия для детей до 14 лет включительно (графа 4) и для молодежи от 15 до 24 лет включительно (графа 5).
В графах 6 и 9 (из графы 3) число мероприятий распределяется по группам (сумма граф 6 и 9 равна графе 3):
- в графе 6 указываются данные по культурно-досуговым мероприятиям, в графе 7 - для детей до 14 лет включительно, в графе 8 - для молодежи от 15 до 24 лет включительно;
- в графе 9 приводятся значения показателей по информационно-просветительским мероприятиям.
В графе 10 (из графы 3) выделяются киновидеосеансы, в графе 11 (из гр. 3) - танцевальные вечера/дискотеки.

Раздел 4. Библиотечная деятельность

Раздел заполняется по данным учета этого вида работы в учреждении культурно-досугового типа. При отсутствии библиотеки раздел не заполняется.
4.1. Число пользователей и посещений библиотеки
Графы 2 - 4 заполняются на основании дневников, формуляров зарегистрированных пользователей на конец отчетного периода. Зарегистрированным пользователем считается человек, зарегистрированный библиотекой, чтобы пользоваться ее услугами.
В графе 5 указывается общее число посещений, как пользователями, так и посетителями массовых мероприятий, организованных библиотекой.
В графе 6 (из графы 5) отображается число посещений культурно-массовых мероприятий, организованных библиотекой.
4.2. Формирование и использование библиотечного фонда
В графах 3 - 6 указывается число экземпляров печатных, электронных изданий, аудиовизуальных материалов по учетной документации.
В строке 08 приводятся данные о количестве экземпляров всех печатных, электронных изданий, аудиовизуальных материалов, поступивших в библиотеку за отчетный год, в строке 09 - данные о количестве выбывших за год экземпляров.
В строке 10 указывается число экземпляров всех печатных, электронных изданий, аудиовизуальных материалов, числящихся в учетной документации на конец года.
В строках 11 - 13 указывается число изданий и материалов, выданных пользователям, в строке 12 - пользователям в возрасте до 14 лет включительно, в строке 13 - пользователям в возрасте от 15 до 24 лет включительно.

Раздел 5. Фонды музеев, музейная деятельность

Раздел заполняется по данным учета этого вида работы. При отсутствии музея раздел не заполняется.
В графах 2 - 5 приводятся сведения об экспонатах музейного фонда в соответствии с инструктивными документами по учету и хранению музейных фондов.
В графе 6 (из графы 2) приводятся данные о количестве экспонатов музейного фонда, которые экспонировались в течение отчетного периода.
В графах 7 - 8 показывается число индивидуальных посещений по входным билетам (платным и бесплатным) или по билетам на экскурсионное обслуживание. Графы заполняются по журналу учета посетителей.

Раздел 6. Персонал учреждения

В графу 2 вносятся сведения об общей численности работников как штатных, так и нештатных, включая административно-управленческий, технический и обслуживающий персонал, на конец отчетного года. Приводятся сведения о фактической численности работников, работающих на условиях полной и частичной занятости, а не по штатному расписанию. Если штатный работник совмещает должности, то он учитывается один раз по основной должности; если штатный работник помимо основной должности работает по договору, то он учитывается дважды, трижды и т.д. (в зависимости от числа заключенных договоров).
В графе 3 (из графы 2) показывается численность сотрудников, которые имеют подготовку по использованию информационно-коммуникационных технологий (ИКТ) из общего числа сотрудников. Указывается численность сотрудников учреждения культуры, прошедших обучение в своем учреждении, или окончивших курсы переподготовки в области использования ИКТ, или имеющих специальное образование в области ИКТ.
В графе 4 (из графы 2) указывается численность штатных работников учреждения культурно-досугового типа.
В графе 5 (из графы 2) указывается численность специалистов, работающих в учреждении, включая нештатных (методисты, режиссеры, руководители кружков и т.д.), на конец отчетного года. Учреждения, ведущие библиотечную или музейную деятельность, включают специалистов соответствующих профилей.
В графе 6 указывается численность персонала, отнесенного к основным профессиям по данному виду экономической деятельности на конец года.
В графе 7 (из графы 6) показывается численность специалистов, имеющих высшее специальное образование по культуре и искусству.
В графе 8 (из графы 7) - высшее библиотечное образование.
В графе 9 (из графы 6) показывается численность специалистов культурно-досуговой деятельности, имеющих среднее профессиональное образование по культуре и искусству, включая библиотечное.
В графе 10 (из графы 9) - среднее библиотечное образование.
В графах 11 - 16 (из графы 4) показывается численность штатных работников на конец года, имеющих стаж работы от 3 до 6 лет (графа 11), из них библиотечные работники (графа 12); от 6 до 10 лет (графа 13), из них библиотечные работники (графа 14); свыше 10 лет (графа 15), из них библиотечные работники (графа 16).
В графах 17 - 19 (из графы 4) показывается численность штатных работников на конец года в возрасте до 30 лет (графа 17), от 30 до 55 лет (графа 18), 55 лет и старше (графа 19).

Раздел 7. Поступление и использование финансовых средств

В этом разделе показываются фактические суммы поступлений, доходов и расходов учреждений на основании оперативных данных бухгалтерского учета. Указанные данные приводятся в тысячах рублей (без десятичного знака).
В графе 2 указывается общая сумма поступлений финансовых средств за отчетный период, которая складывается из бюджетного финансирования учреждения (графа 3), доходов учреждения от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности (графа 14) и доходов от сдачи имущества в аренду (графа 18).
Графа 3 отражает общую сумму бюджетного финансирования, полученного учреждением (сумма граф 4 и 13).
В графе 4 отражается общая сумма ассигнований, полученных учреждением от учредителей (сумма граф 5 и 12), в том числе:
В графе 5 отражается общая сумма ассигнований от учредителей на текущее содержание учреждения по смете расходов, из которой выделяются:
ассигнования на оплату труда (графа 6), из них на оплату труда основного персонала (графа 7);
на капитальный ремонт и реставрацию (графа 8);
на социально значимые мероприятия (театральные постановки, концертные программы, выставки и др.) (графа 9);
на комплектование библиотечного фонда (графа 10);
на приобретение оборудования (графа 11);
другие поступления (графа 12).
В графе 13 (из графы 3) показываются ассигнования, полученные из бюджетов других уровней на содержание и развитие учреждений, а также на участие в реализации региональных программ, проведение культурных акций и др.
В графе 14 отражается общая сумма доходов от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности, из которой выделяются:
а) доходы от уставных видов деятельности (основной деятельности). Виды основной деятельности отражены в специальном разделе устава учреждения (графа 15);
б) доходы от предпринимательской деятельности, виды которой также должны быть отражены в специальном разделе устава учреждения (графа 16);
в) добровольные пожертвования и целевые взносы от отечественных и (или) зарубежных юридических и (или) физических лиц, полученные учреждением (графа 17).
В графе 18 отражаются средства, полученные учреждением от сдачи в аренду имущества, находящегося в собственности или в оперативном управлении учреждения.
В графе 19 указывается общая сумма средств, израсходованных учреждением за отчетный период.
В графе 20 (из графы 19) приводятся данные об общих расходах на оплату труда работников, как состоящих в штате учреждения, так и привлекаемых для выполнения работ по договорам (контрактам) гражданско-правового характера. Сюда включаются выплаты по должностным окладам, надбавки, премии, материальная помощь и другие виды денежных вознаграждений.
В графе 21 (из графы 20) приводятся данные о расходах на оплату труда, произведенные за счет доходов от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности, целевых и благотворительных взносов, а также средств, поступивших от аренды имущества, находящегося в собственности или оперативном управлении учреждения.
В графе 22 (из графы 20) приводятся данные об общих расходах на оплату труда основного персонала численность, которого указана в графе 6 строки 16.
В графе 23 (из графы 22) приводятся данные о расходах на оплату труда основного персонала за счет доходов от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности, целевых и благотворительных взносов, а также средств, поступивших от аренды имущества, находящегося в собственности или оперативном управлении учреждения.
В графе 24 (из графы 19) приводятся данные об общих расходах учреждения на капитальный ремонт и реставрацию зданий и помещений.
В графе 25 (из графы 24) приводятся данные о расходах учреждения на капитальный ремонт и реставрацию зданий и помещений, произведенных за счет доходов от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности, целевых и благотворительных взносов, а также средств, поступивших от аренды имущества, находящегося в собственности или оперативном управлении учреждения.
В графе 26 (из графы 19) приводятся данные об общих расходах учреждения на приобретение оборудования и предметов длительного пользования.
В графе 27 (из графы 26) приводятся данные о расходах учреждения на приобретение оборудования и предметов длительного пользования, произведенных за счет доходов от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности, целевых и благотворительных взносов, а также средств, поступивших от аренды имущества, находящегося в собственности или оперативном управлении учреждения.
В графе 28 (из графы 19) приводятся данные о расходах учреждения на социально значимые мероприятия (театральные постановки, концертные программы, выставки и др.).
В графе 29 (из графы 19) приводятся данные о расходах учреждения на комплектование библиотечного фонда.
В графе 30 (из графы 29) приводятся данные о расходах учреждения на комплектование библиотечного фонда за счет доходов от предпринимательской и иной приносящей доход деятельности, целевых и благотворительных взносов, а также средств, поступивших от аренды имущества, находящегося в собственности или оперативном управлении учреждения.

----------


## вера денисенко

вот это документ)))) и его заполняют раз в год? и насколько страниц он располагается? Ирочка,спасибо тебе огромное....за помощь...что-то мне всё хуже и хуже...страшнее и страшнее...кругом одни бумажки....как говорит одна героиня рязановского фильма"У нас в стране напряжёнки с бумагой нет" а жаль...

----------


## Натник

Выкладываю, как просили в беседке... :Smile3: Отчет за 2012 год (цифровой в виде 7-нк, текстовой, приложения)

http://rghost.ru/42765081

----------


## Наташкин

> Отчет за 2012 год (цифровой в виде 7-нк, текстовой, приложения


Натали, а ты кем работаешь, в сельском ДК, просто что-то вы много отчитываетесь. У нас эту работу выполняет  районный метод. центр, а мы отчитываемся отдельно по РЦК (район. центр культуры) Раньше тоже много писали текстового отчета, а сейчас требования другие, больше появилось таблиц. Если интересно, после праздников скину, все на работе.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Выкладываю, как просили в беседке...Отчет за 2012 год (цифровой в виде 7-нк, текстовой, приложения)


огромное спасибо!!! Натуль,скажи пожалуйста я там не много почитала....там так много в отчёте мероприятий....это вы все проводите? или частично....Наташ,сколько у вас человек работает по штатному расписанию?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Если интересно, после праздников скину, все на работе.


буду очень признательна))))

----------


## Наташкин

> .это вы все проводите? или частично.


Вера, я знаю вопрос не  ко мне, но у нас 208 мероприятий за год, из них для детей 94, штатных единиц 24, а творческих, кто делает мероприятия 3 человека. Это наверное  у многих так. 



> Наташ,сколько у вас человек работает по штатному расписанию?


Натали и мне тоже интересно, мы 208 еле осиливаем, а у вас аж 250, это получается через день по мероприятию, если в году 365 дней. А у нас ещё бывает и по 3,4 мероприятия в день, это выездные концерты.

----------


## вера денисенко

> это получается через день по мероприятию, если в году 365 дней


ты прочитала мои мысли))) я вот переживаю...потому что по штатному расписанию у меня будет так: директор,худрук,аккомпаниатор,руководитель кружка и 3 единицы тех персонала....и всё....у нас не большой посёлок...правда очень большой дом культуры,просто огромный....там и диско-зал,зал для торжеств,зрительный зал на 500 мест,библиотека, несколько кабинетов и танцевальный зал....

----------


## вера денисенко

> мы 208 еле осиливаем,


Наташ,а вы эти мероприятия делаете? или частично....просто раньше у нас директор дома культуры почти ничего не делала...школа делала и проводила на сцене ДК когда нужно было по больше места а она эти мероприятия все записывала как сама готовила и проводила...

----------


## Наташкин

> по штатному расписанию у меня будет так


А какая категория клуба? У нас есть свои нормативы на каждую категорию. Их 4.

----------


## Наташкин

> Наташ,а вы эти мероприятия делаете?


Да почти все делаем, добавляем только те мероприятия которые проводит рано, но у нас на сцене, т. к. работают наши звукооператоры, иногда и наши худ. номера используют.



> у нас директор дома культуры почти ничего не делала




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## вера денисенко

> А какая категория клуба? У нас есть свои нормативы на каждую категорию. Их 4.


даже и не в курсе пока.... мы  филиал РДК  мне просто показывала директор ДРК наше штатное расписание...и всё...а ты не можешь кратко описать все 4 категории....буду тебе очень благодарна и признательна)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> А у нас она тоже ничего не делает, только бумаги подписывает, ну и на планерки ходит к начальнику, да нас собирает на планерки.


вот могут же люди так...а здесь совесть не позволяет....

----------


## Наташкин

> все 4 категории....буду тебе очень благодарна и признательна)))


Мы работаем по 2 категории, требования клубных формирований 16- 24, мероприятий 55-60 (больших значимых, как 9 мая, День села и т. д)
На 1 категорию нужно больше 25 формирований, и мероприятий 60-65
С 3, 4, категорией точно не скажу, но на порядок меньше. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Кое какой текст скрываю, незачем геологам это знать, и нашим начальникам тоже.

----------


## Рамоновна

А-а-а!!! Девочки, а как открыть скрытый текст? Щелкаю-щелкаю....

----------


## Наташкин

*Рамоновна*, ты должна видеть там поставлено от 100 сообщений, но может неправильно сделала, но Вера, ничего не написала вчера по ссылкам, сегодня кстати и спасибки пропали, может опять хакеры к нам лезут? Или Марина,  что-нибудь новенькое задумала.   :Grin: Бум ждать.

----------


## вера денисенко

> сегодня кстати и спасибки пропали, может опять хакеры к нам лезут? Или Марина, что-нибудь новенькое задумала. Бум ждать.


всем привет! У меня тоже пропали спасибки ,но это в этой теме а в других спасибки есть...только что в других местах ставила спасибки...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Кое какой текст скрываю


Натуль,а я не могу что-то этот скрытый текст открыть? я ещё в прошлый раз обратила внимание на твоё сообщение...и как теперь прочитать до конца?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Девочки, а как открыть скрытый текст? Щелкаю-щелкаю..


 я тоже и ничего...



> но Вера, ничего не написала вчера по ссылкам


а я и не поняла что это? тоже вчера щёлкала-щёлкала...и ничего...подумала это наверное оформление такое.... :Taunt:

----------


## Наташкин

> подумала это наверное оформление такое....


Значит я валенок,  :Grin:  неправильно закрыла, буду изучать снова, как правильно закрыть.
Пробую ещё раз скрыть:

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Девочки, а сейчас можно прочитать?

----------


## вера денисенко

> Девочки, а сейчас можно прочитать?


я не могу...не знаю как другие...

----------


## Наташкин

> я не могу...не знаю как другие...


Вера там только текст, и его не можешь? Вот я глупая бабёнка, :Grin:  пошла снова изучать тему о сокрытии ссылок.

----------


## Натник

девочки, даю справку по своему  отчету...

250 мероприятий это конечно чистая не правда, наших где то 180 мероприятий, ну если очень постараться то до 200 можно набрать...просто по иным направлениям не ведется у меня работа, ну а методкабинету нужны *нужные* цифры, вот и приходится...у меня еще по божески, а вот есть сельские клубы у которых зашкаливает кол-во мероприятий...нам просто все время твердят, что мы не умеем правильно расписывать мероприятия, объясняю...вот например, вечер отдыха для молодежи, в программу которой входит - развлекательная или игровая программа, может небольшая концертная программа, танцевальная программа...вот я и расписываю вечер отдыха как 3 мероприятия...сначала я сильно сопротивлялась этому, а потом подумала, ну а что? что бы подготовить концертную программу, надо подготовить номера - это работа кружков, развлекательная программа- также ищешь или пишешь сам сценарий, игры подбираешь, реквизит и т.д., а танцевальная, ну ее мы тоже сами проводим, а если бы был диджей, то и он бы подготовил плейлист для этого мероприятия...к тому же я пишу как мероприятия все поздравления на дому юбиляров, ветеранов,визиты на дом к инвалидам, так же еще считаю за мероприятия этнографические экспедиции, пусть там малое кол-во людей, ну и что..еще так же считаю все мероприятия школы, которые у нас проводятся, потому что они проводятся с нашей аппаратурой, с нашими номерами, костюмами, это тоже работа...что еще...у меня одних дискотек за год около сотни....что касается кружков, то да, они фактически все есть, единственное, что не все работают постоянно, ну есть основной костяк кружков и людей в них, которые постоянно участвует везде и у нас и в районе...ставок руководителей кружков у меня нет, все ни чистом энтузиазме директора и худрука с аккомпаниатором, которые есть у меня в штате..просто у нас в Ростовской области, во всех СДК творческих единиц 2.5 ставки, вместе с директором....при переходе на 131 закон главы поселений могут конечно добавить ставки, но никто делать этого не хочет, деньги экономят....

----------


## Наташкин

> вот я и расписываю вечер отдыха как 3 мероприятия


Ну, если так расписывать мероприятия то можно и 300 нарисовать :Taunt: 



> сначала я сильно сопротивлялась этому, а потом подумала, ну а что?


Я так же, а потом тоже подумала, ну раз начальству так надо, пусть так и будет. Они несут отчет за всю культуру, вот пусть и потом сами и отдуваются. :Smile3:

----------


## вера денисенко

> ну раз начальству так надо, пусть так и будет


а это кругом так...мы почти тоже так делаем....у нас одно мероприятие идёт в три направления и считаем как провели 3...а что теперь делать....мы же не волшебники и так сами и костюмы шьём,и сценарий пишем и сцену оформляем и репетируем)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> всех СДК творческих единиц 2.5 ставки, вместе с директором.


 у нас тоже почти так же....

----------


## valentinka79

Вечер добрый, друзья, очень много документов для себя нашла на одном из сайтов спешу поделиться ссылкой на сайт http://www.krasfolk.ru/metodicheskiy...lnyy-standart/  может кому тоже пригодиться.

----------


## лариса львовна

согласно плану на 2012 год  http://files.mail.ru/3AG152 
текстовой отчёт (спасибо Алле и Александру) http://files.mail.ru/FXQ71K 
творческий отчёт (фоток по многим мероприятиям не хватает т.к. они с обычного фотика и наклеены в альбом)  http://files.mail.ru/HQISVC
мой цифровик сломался...сфоткает 2-3 и показывает сбой зумирования?!новогодние  и то выпрашиваю у населения...без него как без рук... 
так же работала летняя детская площадка при СДК вот план  http://files.mail.ru/KBTWTP 
отчёт о работе площадки http://files.mail.ru/LCU6RH

----------


## Алла и Александр

А нам в этом году дали вот такой план текстового отчета.  Натуль ( Natnik) мы с тобой в одной области живем, даже по соседству, а текстовые отчеты у нас разнятся. )

ТЕКСТОВОЙ ОТЧЕТ ПО НАПРАВЛЕНИЯМ:

1.	Организация работы клубных учреждений по патриотическому воспитанию населения.

2.	Профилактика асоциальных явлений в обществе и формирование здорового образа жизни.

3.	Профилактика безнадзорности, правонарушений и преступности.

4.	Организация работы с детьми. 

5.	Организация работы с молодежью.

6.	Организация работы с детьми и подростками в летний период.

7.	Организация работы с детьми-сиротами.

8.	Организация работы с людьми с ограниченными возможностями здоровья.

9.	Организация работы  с пожилыми, ветеранами.

10.	Организация работы с семьей.

----------


## Рамоновна

Форма журнала учета работы кружка для печати
ЖУРНАЛ- типография.doc

----------


## вера денисенко

> Форма журнала учета работы кружка для печати


Ирочка,спасибо огромное)))) спасибо большое вам всем дороги форумчанам)))) теперь на работу выйду во все оружии))))

----------


## вера денисенко

*лариса львовна*, огромное спасибо))))

----------


## вера денисенко

*Алла и Александр*, огромное спасибо))))

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Скажите, помогите, посоветуйте мы поднимаем  расценки платных услуг, помимо приказа директора нужен ли приказ от администрации?

----------


## Бирюза

Леночка а какая у вас форма учреждения?
вы бюджетные,автономные  или казенные?

Если Вы бюджетные то :
Если ваша администрация издавала Постановление с утверждением порядка расчета цен на Ваши платные услуги и там были зафиксированы конкретные цены,то тогда необходимо от них новое Постановление

Если же такого документа нет, то я думаю нужен только Ваш приказ с обоснованными расчетами

Если казенные,  -то однозначно через администрацию
Если автономные -то по согласованию с Наблюдательным Советом


Закон РФ от 9 октября 1992 г. N 3612-I
"Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре"
(с изменениями от 23 июня 1999 г., 27 декабря 2000 г., 30 декабря 2001 г.)
*Статья 52. Цены и ценообразование в области культуры 

Цены (тарифы) на платные услуги и продукцию, включая цены на билеты, организации культуры устанавливают самостоятельно.*

----------


## Рамоновна

*Информация о районной Методической службе
МКУК «Рамонская централизованная клубная система»
в 2012 году
*
Районная Методическая служба осуществляет свою деятельность на базе Муниципального учреждения культуры «Рамонская централизованная клубная система», не является отдельным структурным подразделением.

*Информация о местонахождении*

396020 Воронежская обл., п.Рамонь,
ул. Мосина, д.9,  
Районный центр культуры и досуга, методический кабинет
тел. /факс: 8(4734)2-16-67
Электронная почта: rckd@list.ru

396030 Воронежская обл , Рамонский р-н
п.ВНИИСС, д.85
Сельский филиал п. ВНИИСС, методический кабинет
тел. /факс: 8(4734) 5-38-03
Электронная почта: dkvniiss85@yandex.ru


*Штат районной методической службы.*

№ п/п	
ФИО	
Должность	
Стаж в отрас-ли	
Стаж в долж-ности
Образование (что, когда окончил)


*Задачи Методической службы.*

- формирование информационного банка и репертуарно- методического фонда;
- изучение состояния народного творчества и культурно – просветительской работы в районе;
- обобщение и распространение лучшего опыта;
- повышение качества работы коллективов самодеятельного и прикладного творчества;
- внедрение новых форм организации досуговой деятельности, повышение качества проводимых мероприятий;
- организация и проведение районных мероприятий, организация участия в зональных и областных мероприятиях;
- сохранение и развитие народных традиций района;
- оказание адресной методической и практической помощи сельским филиалам;
- организация учёбы кадров клубных работников.

*Укрепление материально-технической базы 
Методической службы в 2012 году*

№п/п	
Наименование приобретения	
Кол-во	
Стоимость


*Аналитическая деятельность методической службы. Проведение мониторингов.*

Аналитическая деятельность и проведение мониторингов в 2012 году, а также сравнение показателей 2011 года позволили дать оценку тому или иному направлению деятельности, установить положительную или отрицательную динамику, определить недочеты, наметить перспективы на будущее.

В 2012 году в этом направлении была проведена следующая работа:

1. Мониторинг эффективности деятельности культурно-досуговых учреждений (поквартально) по показателям №126 «Уровень фактической обеспеченности учреждениями культуры» и № 125 «Доля населения, участвующего в платных услугах».

2. Мониторинг материально-технического обеспечения и потребностей сельских учреждений культуры. Материально-техническое оснащение каждого учреждения было занесено в сводную таблицу по разделам: «мебель», «звуковое и световое оборудование», «игровой инвентарь», «компьютеры и оргтехника», «сценические костюмы». Анализ данных с информацией 2011 года позволил определить динамику укрепления материально-технической базы каждого учреждения, выявить потребности филиалов, найти пути решения некоторых проблем. 

3. Мониторинг показателей 7-НК. Ежеквартальная обработка данных по количеству клубных формирований, их наполняемости,  количеству проводимых мероприятий позволила проследить в течение года основные показатели деятельности клубных учреждений.

4. Анализ текстовых отчетов о работе клубных учреждений за 2011год позволил дать оценку деятельности клубных учреждений, выявить недочеты в работе, дать рекомендации по планированию на предстоящий год.

5. Анализ состояния пакета документации сельских филиалов – проверка документации позволила выявить основные ошибки в составлении и заполнении документов, подготовить методические рекомендации по их устранению.

6. Анкетирование  руководителей клубных учреждений проводилось с целью корректировки планов семинарских занятий, содержания методической и практической помощи.  В результате опроса были определены направления работы районной методической службы, которым следует уделить в будущем особое внимание.

7. Исследовательская деятельность по теме «Традиции празднования Рождества и Пасхи в селах Рамонского района» проводилась в два этапа. На первом этапе работники сельских филиалов проводили опросы старожил сел, собирали необходимую информацию по заранее предоставленному плану. На втором этапе материал анализировался, обрабатывался, редактировался. В результате появились две исследовательские работы. которые были представлены на 3-й областной конкурс собирателей фольклорно-этнографических материалов «Живая нить традиций».

*Формирование информационного банка данных.*

Работу по созданию районного информационного банка Методической службы была начата в 2010 году. 
В 2012 году была продолжена работа по уже существующим направлениям в виде обновления, дополнения существующей информации.

1.	Паспорта учреждений культурно-досугового типа - обновление информации.

2.	Информация о материально-техническом оснащении учреждений культурно-досугового типа - дополнение информации.

3.	Информация о потребностях учреждений культурно-досугового типа - обновление информации.

4.	Информация о клубных формированиях по направлениям: коллективы самодеятельного искусства, кружки ДПИ и ИЗО, любительские объединения – обновление информации.

5.	Информация о самодеятельных художниках и мастерах прикладного творчества - дополнение информации.

6.	Методические разработки и рекомендации для руководителей учреждений культурно-досугового типа – дополнение информации:
-методические рекомендации по заполнению новых форм журналов;
-методические рекомендации по прикладному творчеству (пэчворк, вышивка атласными лентами);
-методическая разработка «Словарь форм массовой работы»;
-методические рекомендации по организации деятельности театрального кружка.

7.	Сценарии районных мероприятий – пополнение фонда.

8.	Отчетная документация – пополнение фонда.

9.	 Паспорта коллективов, имеющих звание «народный», «образцовый» - обновление информации.

10.	 Видеофильмы о Рамонском районе, ведущих отраслях экономики, о социальной сфере, мероприятиях и фестивалях – пополнение фонда:
-фильм о работе отрасли сельского хозяйства в районе
- фильм о работе отрасли ЖКХ в районе;
- фильм о работе администрации Рамонского городского поселения;
- фильм о работе администрации Айдаровского сельского поселения;
- фильм к 90-летию Всероссийского НИИ сахарной свеклы;
- видеоролик о фестивале «Игрушка-говорушка»;
- видеоролик о районном мероприятии «Бородинские чтения»;
Отснято 12 районных мероприятий.

11.	 Фотографии районных мероприятий, коллективов самодеятельного творчества – пополнение фонда.

12.	 Музыкальная коллекция:
 - пополнение фонда;
- создание аудиодиска «Голос Победы» (фонограммы песен  о Великой отечественной войне, подборка тематических звуковых эффектов);
-создание аудиодиска «Новый год – идет!» (фонограммы новогодних песен для детей и молодежи, коллекция звуковых новогодних эффектов).

В текущем году информационный банк пополнился новыми направлениями:
1. Картотека одаренных детей района.
2. Картотека коллективов самодеятельного  искусства района.
3. Технические паспорта клубных учреждений.
4. Райдеры клубных учреждений.
5. Электронная версия Журнала контроля деятельности сельских филиалов.

*Информация о семинарских занятиях и мастер-классах,
 проведенных в 2012 году.
*
Январь
1.	Подведение итогов работы в 2011 году. Анализ текстовых отчетов за 2011 год.
2.	О перспективах работы на 2012 год. Приоритетные направления в предстоящем году.

Февраль
1.	Изучение новых форм журналов учета деятельности сельского филиала и клубного формирования. Методические рекомендации по их ведению и заполнению.
2.	Организация и проведение районного фестиваля патриотической песни “О подвигах, о доблести, о славе”.
3.	Школа творчества. Словарь форм массовой работы.

Март
1.	Организация и проведение районного смотра-конкурса детской  художественной самодеятельности «Адрес детства - Воронежский край». Участие в зональном смотре-конкурсе «Адрес детства - Воронежский край».
2.	Итоги проверки пакета документации по пожарной безопасности.
3.	Школа творчества. Словарь форм массовой работы.

Апрель
1.	Проведение районного месячника по борьбе с асоциальными явлениями «Мы выбираем жизнь!».
2.	Обмен опытом: организация работы молодежных клубных формирований в Князевском сельском филиале.

Май
Выездной семинар в Комсомольский сельский филиал: организация работы с детьми в летний период. 

Июнь
1.	Подготовка учреждений к осенне-зимнему периоду 
2.	Школа творчества. Словарь форм массовой работы

Сентябрь
1. Итоги работы по подготовке учреждений к осенне-зимнему сезону.
2.  Методика организации Дня открытых дверей.
3. Мастер-класс по хореографии.

Октябрь
1. Выездной семинар в Районный Дом творчества. Мастер-классы по прикладному творчеству.

Ноябрь
1.	Деловая игра «Готовим конкурсную программу».
2.	Итоги выездной проверки сельских филиалов.

Декабрь
1.	Сдача годовых отчетов.
2.	.Обмен опытом: организация и проведение комплекса Новогодних мероприятий в Горожанском сельском филиале.
3.	Подведение итогов деятельности сельских учреждений культуры.

*Участие в областных учебных мероприятиях*

===============================

*План семинарских занятий и мастер-классов
на 2013 год*

Январь
	1. Подведение итогов работы в 2012 году. Анализ текстовых отчетов за 2012 год.
	2. О комплексе мероприятий, посвященных 400-летию Рамони.
	3. О новой форме составления Перспективного плана работы на год клубного учреждения.

Февраль
	1. Изучение новых документов. Методические рекомендации по их ведению и заполнению.
	2. Организация и проведение районного фестиваля патриотической песни “О подвигах, о доблести, о славе”.
	3. Организация и проведение творческого отчета Рамонского района.
	4. Школа творчества. Макраме.

Март
	1. Организация и проведение районного смотра художественной самодеятельности.
	2. Итоги проверки пакета документации по охране труда.
	3. Мастер-класс по хореографии.

Апрель
	1. Проведение районного месячника по борьбе с асоциальными явлениями «Мы выбираем жизнь!».
	2. Обмен опытом: организация работы любительских объединений для граждан пожилого возраста в Глушицком сельском филиале.
	3. Школа творчества. Вышивка атласными лентами.

Май
	Выездной семинар в Борский сельский филиал: совместная работа клубного учреждения и школы по организация работы с детьми в летний период. 
Июнь
	1. Подготовка учреждений к осенне-зимнему периоду 
	2. Мастер-класс по театральному творчеству

Сентябрь
	1. Итоги работы по подготовке учреждений к осенне-зимнему сезону.
	2.  Мастер-класс по детскому эстрадному вокалу.

Октябрь
	 Выездной семинар в Районный Дом творчества. Мастер-классы по прикладному творчеству.

Ноябрь
	1. Лекция «Менеджмент в культурно-досуговой сфере»
	2. Деловая игра «Я-менеджер».

Декабрь
	1. Сдача годовых отчетов.
	2. Обмен опытом: организация и проведение комплекса Новогодних мероприятий в Горожанском сельском филиале.
	3. Подведение итогов деятельности сельских учреждений культуры.

*Издательская деятельность в 2012 году.*

Методические разработки
	1. «Словарь форм массовой работы» - информация о различных формах массовой работы в алфавитном порядке, с раскрытием содержания и конкретными примерами мероприятий.
	2. «Пакет документации по пожарной безопасности сельского клубного учреждения» - перечень необходимой документации, образцы и формы документов.
	3. «Методика работы в кружках театрального творчества».
	4. Методическая подборка сценариев к Дню матери, Новому году, Дню влюбленных.
	5. «Традиции празднования Рождества в селах Рамонского района», «Традиции празднования Пасхи в селах Рамонского района».

Аудиодиски.
	1.  «Голос Победы» (фонограммы песен  о Великой отечественной войне, подборка тематических звуковых эффектов);
	2. «Новый год – идет!» (фонограммы новогодних песен для детей и молодежи, коллекция звуковых новогодних эффектов).

Буклеты.
	1. «Русский квас – всем спас!»
	2. «Мы – за здоровый образ жизни!»
	3. «Рамонь мастеровая»

Видеоматериалы, презентации
	1. Фильм о работе отрасли сельского хозяйства в районе.
	2. Фильм о работе отрасли ЖКХ в районе.
	3. Фильм о работе администрации Рамонского городского поселения.
	4. Фильм о работе администрации Айдаровского сельского поселения.
	5. Фильм к 90-летию Всероссийского НИИ сахарной свеклы.
	6. Видеоролик о фестивале «Игрушка-говорушка».
	7. Видеоролик о районном мероприятии «Бородинские чтения».
	8. Презентации к мероприятиям:
-Районная Рождестсвенская сказка-концерт;
-Районный фестиваль «О подвигах, о доблести, о славе»;
-Районный День работников культуры;
-Творческая программа Рамонского района на зональном смотре-	конкурсе детского художетственного творчества «Адрес детства-	Воронежский край»;
-Районное мероприятие  «Бородинские чтения».

	В течение 2012 года отснято 12 районных мероприятий.

*Пополнение
справочно – информационного фонда района в 2012 году*

- Методические издания– 5 экземпляров;
- Методическая литература– 3 экземпляра;
- Сценарии – 25 экземпляров;
- Репертуарная литература – 6 экземпляров;
- Подписка на периодические издания: журналы – 4 наименования.
- Фонотека – 110 единиц (фоновая музыка, театральные шумы, фонограммы песен)

*Подписка на 2013 год:*

Журналы:   1)  «Чем развлечь гостей» - 2 экземпляра.
                     2) «Сценарий и репертуар» - 1 экземпляр.
                     3) «Справочник руководителя учреждения культуры» - 1 экземпляр.
                     4) «Воронежское подворье» - 5 экземпляров.
                     5) «Дом культуры» - 1 экземпляр.

*План работы Методического совета на 2013 год*

Направление деятельности
Содержание работы	
Сроки исполнения

Аналитическая и исследовательская работа, мониторингМониторинг эффективности деятельности культурно-досуговых учреждений по показателям №126 и № 125 

Мониторинг материально-технического обеспечения и потребностей сельских учреждений культуры. 

Мониторинг показателей 7-НК. 

Анализ состояния пакета документации сельских филиалов.

Исследовательская деятельность по теме «Свадебные традиции в селах Рамонского района» 

Организация и проведение районных массовых мероприятий
Реализация организационно-технических планов мероприятий:
-составление и реализация смет
-составление эскизов оформления сцены, фойе, выставок
-написание сценария
-составление концертных программ
-подбор музыкального сопровождения мероприятия
-создание видеопрезентации


Организация и проведение районных конкурсов и фестивалей 	
Районный фестиваль патриотической песни «О подвигах,о доблести,о славе»

Районный смотр художетсвенной самодеятельности учреждений культуры, посвященного 400-летию Рамони

Районный конкурс декоративно-прикладного творчества «Рамонь мастеровая», посвященного 400-летию Рамони

Районный фестиваль ВИА «Марафон-2013»

Межрегиональный фестиваль народной игрушки и фольклора «Игрушка-говорушка»

Районный конкурс гармонистов «Играй, гармонь трёхрядная!»

Организация участия в зональных и областных конкурсах и фестивалях
Согласно Положений о конкурсах и фестивалях	В течение года, согласно плана ВОЦНТ\

Проведение учебных занятий для специалистов КДУ
Семинары для заведующих сельскими филиалами 

Мастер-класс по хореографии

Мастер-класс по вокалу

Мастер-класс по театральному творчеству

Мастер-классы по прикладному творчеству

Издательская деятельность
-создание видеопрезентаций, печать буклетов к проводимым мероприятиям

-создание видеофильмов (согласно социального заказа)

-создание тематического  аудиодиска «Свет женщины»

-методические  разработки к обучающим семинарам

Укрепление материально-технической базы
Приобретение цифрового фотоаппарата (20 тыс. руб)

Расходные материалы для организации деятельности, проведения семинаров, мастер-классов, тиражирования методических разработок  
(10 тыс. руб)

Приобретение жесткого диска для создания видеоархива (4 тыс.руб)

Приобретение системного блока 
(20 тыс.руб)

----------


## Zabanka

> «Дом культуры» - 1 экземпляр.


Хороший журнал?

----------


## вера денисенко

*Рамоновна*, Ир,спасибо большое)))

----------


## Zabanka

http://rghost.ru/43034840
Наконец то мы сделали это))) Подписали отчет и план сегодня. Нормальные люди до НГ все уже сдали, а мы до последнего с нашим директором тянули. Ей все некогда было почитать. А у нас елки и леваки...и все успевали, ночами писали))) Но почитала я тут на форуме отчеты....у нас какая то совершенно другая форма письменного отчета.

----------


## Наташкин

> Наконец то мы сделали это))) Подписали отчет и план сегодня.


Всё не прочитала, но АФФигела, это у вас требования такие так писать отчеты? А 320 мероприятий...мдя...нет слов одни слюни :Grin:

----------


## Zabanka

реальных 360)))) убавили, соединили некоторые. Выходит в день по мероприятию))) Летом очень много....в день до 7 мероприятий для лагерей, да в декабре с январем. Также много выходит информационных мероприятий. Собрания штуки 3-4 в месяц. Их в отчет штук 8 вроде бы написали всего.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Огромное вам спасибо, есть от чего оттолкнуться. Достану закон и почитаю.

----------


## Натник

Коллеги, поделитесь годовыми планами, у меня ступор...все уже сдали, а я на больничном, оттягиваю свою сдачу...пожалуйста! :Tender:

----------


## Zabanka

> Коллеги, поделитесь годовыми планами, у меня ступор...все уже сдали, а я на больничном, оттягиваю свою сдачу...пожалуйста!


http://rghost.ru/43034840 здесь и план «Духовно-нравственное, патриотическое воспитание подрастающего поколения и молодежи. Укрепление связи поколений».

----------


## наташа гергалова

Коллеги, добрый вечер!  Я так понимаю живем мы в одной стране, но на разных планетах. Каждый край и область изощряются, кто как может, чем бы нас еще озадачить. Я работаю в МБУ РДК, руководителем досуго- массового отдела. Из требуемых документов мы сдавали план работы на год и на месяц, текстовой отчет о проделанной работе за год и полугодие, и цифровые отчеты за месяц. С нового года у нас поменялся руководитель отдела культуры  района и началось... оказывается мы не правильно работаем, потому что у нас нет каких то программ. Дали задание написать на отдел программу на 5 лет по направлению... какому хочешь. Объяснить толком не могут, директор выдала методичку, какие графы должны быть: актуальность, тема, задачи и тд и тп. Я конечно с помощью великого интернета что нибудь напишу, но мне интересно, у кого- нибудь что то подобное есть? Или это мы в прошлом веке застряли? И еще почитала планы на год, у нас можно сказать такие же, но руководство не устраивает, нет новых форм, нет чего-то эдакого.. А у вас с "эдаким" как обстоят дела?  Если кому то интересно, могу скинуть свой план

----------


## Наташкин

> Если кому то интересно, могу скинуть свой план


 Приятно познакомится тезка  :Grin:  конечно интересно, скидывай.

Вот наш план работы на 13 год. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Пожалуйста скиньте свой план. Интеренсно посмотреть.

----------


## наташа гергалова

если я все правильно сделала, то вот   http://files.mail.ru/8BFC1A00CC1343B5AEDEB56D00999281

ну а это наш текстовой отчет за прошедший год  http://files.mail.ru/35258434F3194B9CAC0DD446F9FF377B

----------


## Наташкин

> если я все правильно сделала, то вот


Всё получилось, всё качается.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Огромное спасибо. Очень аккуратно и понятно. Желаю успехов в работе. Делитесь своими идеями.

----------


## Тёка

Уважаемые коллеги,а нас озадачили предоставить концепцию развития .Для чего,для кого -непонятно.Я написала всё по-честному :Blush2: ,за что от директора получила по шапке :Aga: 
Я даже и не надеюсь ,что будут изменения и увеличение финансирования.
Может быть кому-то понадобитсяhttp://files.mail.ru/8243994E6E994C148AE65630A73F263D

----------


## Бирюза

Дорогие коллеги! Поздравляю всех с новым Документом!
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=140701
 :Tatice 05: 
ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВО РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ

РАСПОРЯЖЕНИЕ
от 28 декабря 2012 г. N 2606-р
ПЛАН
МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ ("ДОРОЖНАЯ КАРТА") "ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ В ОТРАСЛЯХ
СОЦИАЛЬНОЙ СФЕРЫ, НАПРАВЛЕННЫЕ НА ПОВЫШЕНИЕ ЭФФЕКТИВНОСТИ
                               СФЕРЫ КУЛЬТУРЫ"

----------


## Рамоновна

Ура-ура-ура!!!!! Я его СДЕЛАЛА!!! Завтра еду сдавать.

Выкладываю по частям:

*Реализация районной программы
по возрождению, сохранению и развитию 
традиционной народной культуры.*
	В 2012 году культурно - досуговые учреждения продолжили работу по реализации следующих задач по возрождению, сохранению и развитию традиционной народной культуры:

-развитие самодеятельного народного творчества;
-укрепление материально-технической базы коллективов;
-проведение праздников народного календаря;
-развитие сотрудничества с народными умельцами, организация их участия в районных, областных и всероссийских мероприятиях;
-выявление новых умельцев декоративно-прикладного творчества;
-продолжение сбора информации о местных обрядах и обычаях, пополнение уголков и комнат крестьянского быта новыми экспонатами в рамках экспедиции «Живая нить традиций»;
-пополнение методического фонда сценариями фольклорных праздников, распространение положительного опыта работы.

Развитие самодеятельного народного творчества

	Однм из ведущих коллективов самодеятельного творчества района является вокальный ансамбль «Сударушка» сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС.
В феврале, на ежегодном пятом Всероссийском конкурсе – фестивале творческих коллективов «Сердце России» в г.Москве ансамбль стал дипломантом II степени. Коллектив был участником VII межрегионального фольклорного фестиваля «Лето красное». который проходил 2-3 июня в с. Холки Белгородской области. Ансамбль «Сударушка» принял участие во  Всероссийском фестивале народной песни, музыки и танца «На родине М.Е. Пятницкого» 6-7 июля в с. Александровка. Ансамбль стал участником  II областного фестиваля «Воронеж многонациональный» в октябре в г.Воронеж и принял участие в галла – концерте этого фестиваля, 2 ноября в г.Воронеж.

	На базе сельского филиала п. ВНИИСС функционирует образцово - показательный ансамбль «Полянка». За участие в открытом городском хореографическом фестивале «Танцующий город» коллектив получил благодарственное письмо. В конце марта, во Всероссийском рейтинговом фестивале – конкурсе «Сделано в России» в г.Воронеж ансамбль стал дипломантом II степени.

В рамках подготовки к областному смотру - конкурсу детского творчества «Адрес детства Воронежский край» в начале марта в нашем районе стартовал смотр детской художественной самодеятельности клубных учреждений. Он позволил не только выявить лучших солистов и лучшие ансамбли, работающие в вокальном, хореографическом, разговорном жанрах, но и определить основные недочеты в работе коллективов, поставить задачи на перспективу. По окончании смотра руководители коллективов были приглашены на семинар, который был посвящен анализу всех творческих программ смотра. Члены жюри дали рекомендации для совершенствования работы клубных формирований детского самодеятельного искусства. Лучшие номера были отобраны на областной смотр - конкурс детского художественного творчества «Адрес детства - Воронежский край».
27 апреля 2012 года состоялся районный семинар для руководителей вокальных ансамблей сельских филиалов. Своим опытом работы с коллективами делилась руководитель ансамбля «Старинушка» Солодовникова Л.А. /сельский филиал с. Новоживотинное/. Она рассказала об этапах и правилах работы над вокальным произведением,
 иллюстрируя информацию наглядными примерами. Участники семинара получили методический материал для работы с коллективами: слова и ноты народных песен, а также аудиодиск с минусовками народных песен.

19 октября 2012 года в Районном центре культуры и досуга состоялся 5-й районный фестиваль гармонистов «Играй, гармонь любимая!». В конкурсе приняли участие гармонисты Рамонского района:
Плотников Владимир Иванович п. Комсомольский 
Семынин Павел Михайлович – п. Комсомольский
Куксов  Василий Алексеевич – село Карачун
Лямзин Владимир Иванович – село Карачун
Ветохин Виктор Владимирович – п. Рамонь

Гостями фестиваля стали лучшие  гармонисты  России, лауреаты всероссийских и международных фестивалей и конкурсов, гармонисты «Золотой десятки России», участники телепередачи «Играй гармонь»: 
Ланин Александр Юрьевич – г. Барнаул Алтайский край
Мещеряков Александр Валентинович – г. Тамбов
Ивлиев Андрей Петрович – г. Липецк
Ивлиев Петр Васильевич – г. Липецк
Измайлов Николай Николаевич – с. Верхняя Хава

	Все гармонисты  исполнили несколько лучших номеров своего репертуара, порадовали рамонских зрителей своим искусством и зарядили зал положительными эмоциями и задором. А для рамонских гармонистов этот фестиваль стал своеобразным мастер – классом от знаменитых виртуозов.

	26 октября 2012 года Балетмейстер образцово-показательного хореографического ансамбля «Полянка» Бородина Н.Н. провела мастер-класс по хореографии русского народного танца для руководителей танцевальных кружков. На примере старшей группы ансамбля была показана работа по постановке танца «Кадриль». Руководители хореографических кружков получили методический и иллюстративный материал по теме семинара и аудиодиск с народными танцевальными композициями.

*Укрепление материально-технической базы коллективов.*

В 2012 году на привлеченные средства:
-для вокального ансамбля «Россияночка» Скляевского сельского филиала были приобретены ==пар сценических ботинок, произведена отделка костюмов и изготовлены = кокошников ( тыс. руб.)
-для вокального ансамбля «Сударушка» Лопатинского сельского филиала были приобретены -- пар сценических ботинок и 10 пар туфлей 
( тыс. руб.)
-для вокального ансамбля «Старинушка» Новоживотинновского сельского филиала изготовлены дополнения к костюмам (== тыс. руб.)
-сшит комплект  народных костюмов к танцу «Калина» (== тыс. руб.), реставрированы костюмы к танцам «Деревня» и «Хоровод» (== тыс. руб) для образцового хореографического ансамбля «Полянка» сельского филиала 
п. ВНИИСС;
-для ансамбля «Полянка» сшито == пар танцевальных туфель (==тыс.руб.)
-за активное участие в организации творческой площадки Рамонского района на дне г. Воронежа Глушицкому сельскому филиалу был подарен баян (== тыс. руб.)
-для исполнителя Брагина Р. были приобретены сценические сапоги (== тыс. руб.)

На средства Айдаровского сельского поселения в Красненский сельский филиал был приобретен баян (== тыс. руб)

Общая сумма затрат составила ==== тысяч рублей.

*Проведение праздников народного и православного календаря.*
	Традиционно во всех поселениях Рамонского района проходят:
-рождественские колядки;
-крещенский вечер;
-праздник Петра и Февронии (День семьи, любви и верности);
-уличное гуляние «Широкая Масленица».
	Ежегодно в п. Рамонь  проводится районное масленичное гуляние с участием коллективов сельских учреждений культуры.
          Праздник Троицы отмечают в селах Ступино, Горожанка, Новоживотинное, Кривоборье, Лопатки.
	К престольным православным праздникам приурочиваются Дни села.

*Укрепление сотрудничества с народными умельцами*

	В 2012 году продолжилась работа по укреплению сотрудничества с народными умельцами.
	В сельских учреждениях культуры проводились выставки народного творчества местных мастеров. Народные умельцы из сел района принимали участие в 6-и районных выставках.
	Мастера, занимающиеся народными промыслами на профессиональном уровне, участвовали в течение 2012 года в 4 районных выставках-продажах изделий народного творчества.
Самой многочисленной в 2012 году стала выставка народного творчества на Дне п. Рамонь: в ней принимало участие 16 мастеров жителей Рамонского городского поселения. На суд зрителей были представлены картины местных художников, изделия в техниках макраме, пэчворк, квиллинг, выжигание по ткани, вышивка крестом и гладью, бисероплетение, декупаж.
В декабре на базе Районного центра культуры и досуга состоялся семинар мастеров декоративно – прикладного искусства, где был дан старт конкура декоративно прикладного искусства, посвященного 400- летию Рамони. (Положение о конкурсе прилагается)
Стало доброй традицией в нашем районе на таких мероприятиях как: День Победы, день п. Рамонь, День работников сельского хозяйства и перерабатывающей промышленности организовывать творческую площадку «Рамонское подворье».
На II областном фестивале «Воронеж многонациональный» нами была организована дегустационная площадка «Русский квас – всем спас». В рамках работы этой творческой площадки была представлена окрошка по четырем старинным русским рецептам, картофель по рецептам национальной кухни (Украинской, Кавказской и Русской), квас пяти видов. 
Традиция проведения выставок - дегустаций существуют в селах: Березово, Красное, Большая Верейка, Ступино, Князево, п. Комсомольский.

*Продолжение сбора информации о местных обрядах и обычаях*

	В рамках экспедиции «Живая нить традиций» в 2012 году был продолжен сбор информации о местных обрядах и традициях. В результате обработки полученных данных появился информационный материал об обрядах и традициях празднования Рождества и Пасхи в селах района, информация об истории села Горожанка. 
Материал был представлен на III областной конкурс собирателей фольклорно - этнографических материалов «Живая нить традиций. Кроме того, для участия в этом конкурсе был изготовлен видеоролик о фестивале «Игрушка-говорушка».
В октябре 2012 года была проведена фотосъемка уголков и комнат крестьянского быта сельских учреждений культуры Рамонского района.
Продолжает действовать общественный музей крестьянского быта в селе Пчельники, музей народного быта в селе Хвощеватка. В мемориальном музее принцев Ольденбургских  представлена экспозиция, посвященная народному костюму Рамонкого района начала 19-начала 20 века.
Информация об уголках и комнатах крестьянского быта.

В 2012 году продолжалась планомерная работа по содержанию уголков и комнат крестьянского быта в сельских учреждениях культуры.


Наименование учреждения

В какой форме представлены предметы крестьянского быта

Общее количество экспонатов	

Количество экспонатов, поступивших в 2012 году


Комнаты крестьянского быта являются местом проведения различных досуговых мероприятий. Так, в 2012 году:
-на базе Большеверейского сельского филиала прошло мероприятие для младших школьников «О чем говорят предметы»;
-в Князевском сельском филиале для школьников 5-6 классов прошло мериятие «Русский рушник». Дети узнали о том, как готовили ткань для рушников, о видах и значении вышивки;
-в Ломовском сельском филиале прошла беседа с детьми о значении русской печи и утвари, которая для нее использовалась в доме;
-в Глушицком сельском филиале прошло мероприятие, посвященное истории и принадлежности предметов быта.
Помимо этого, в комнатах крестьянского быта, проводятся рождественские и крещенские посиделки, с обязательным чаепитием из русского самовара.

*Рекомендации по включению в каталог объектов нематериального культурного наследия.*

Большую исследовательскую работу по изучению традиционного костюма Рамонского района провела ================== (подробнее - в прилагаемой статье).

----------


## Рамоновна

*Организация работы с детьми, подростками и молодежью 
в культурно-досуговых учреждениях 
а в 2012 году.
*
В настоящее время, когда происходят глобальные перемены в экономической, политической, социокультурной жизни страны и одновременно с этим наблюдается снижение нравственной устойчивости человека, его способности к сохранению национальных ценностей, особую роль приобретают проблемы формирования духовного, нравственного и физического здоровья подрастающего поколения, воспитания самостоятельно мыслящих, активно действующих, обладающих интеллектуальным потенциалом и нравственными принципами, граждан своей страны.
Особую роль в решении этих важных для государства и общества проблем играют культурно- досуговые учреждения. Работая в тесном контакте с библиотеками, образовательными учреждениями,органами местного самоуправления  создают условия для разностороннего интеллектуального и творческого развития подрастающего поколения, удовлетворяют их разносторонние интересы и потребности в области культуры, обеспечивают условия для отдыха,  активной общественной  деятельности и самостоятельности. 
Учреждения культуры Рамонского района находятся в постоянном активном поиске решений проблем воспитания  детей и подростков. Клубные учреждения совместно с библиотеками, школами и местными органами самоуправления  ведут целенаправленную работу с детьми и молодежью в свободное от учебы и работы время.
Основной целью данной работы является  создание условий для  формирования социально активной, духовно богатой и нравственно-здоровой личности, преданной своей стране и способствующей ее процветанию.

Для достижения этой цели, необходимо решение ряда задач:
- вовлечение детей и молодежи  в активную творческую деятельность, в клубные формирования, обеспечивающие духовное, социальное, физическое развитие личности;
-совершенствование форм и методов работы с детьми и молодежью;
- внедрение  новых форм и методов работы на основе современных информационных технологий.

Для данной возрастной категории в 2012 году проведено 698 культурно-массовых мероприятий с числом участников 2670 человек, что составляет 16% от общего числа мероприятий. В процентном соотношении распределение форм работы с детьми и подростками выглядят следующим образом: тематические программы занимают 15%, конкурсные, познавательные и шоу-программы - 25%, развлекательные - 20%, выставки ИЗО и ДПИ - 17%, спектакли и концерты - 9%, фольклорные, спортивные, массовые праздники - 14%.
	Детское творчество занимает большое место в воспитательной деятельности культурно-досуговых учреждений. В 2012 году в районе работало 126 детских и молодежных клубных формирований (39,6% от общего числа формирований). В них занималось 1456 человек.

*Патриотическое воспитание*

Патриотизм - это олицетворение любви к своей Родине, сопричастность с ее историей, природой, достижениями и проблемами. Патриотизм представляет собой своего рода фундамент общественной и государственной системы, духовно-нравственную основу ее жизнеспособности и эффективного функционирования. Патриотизм не заложен в генах, это не природное, а социальное качество и поэтому не наследуется, а формируется.
Патриотическое воспитание является особенно важным для становления подрастающего поколения и молодых граждан, так как именно здесь закладывается ближайшая перспектива единства и сплоченности общества.
Цель патриотического воспитания - развитие у детей и молодежи гражданственности, патриотизма как важнейших духовно-нравственных и социальных ценностей, высокой ответственности и дисциплинированности. 
Организация культурно - досуговой деятельности  нацелена на то, чтобы противопоставить  пропаганде «западных ценностей», насаждение культа вседозволенности, насилия и жестокости, заполонивших средства массовой информации, достойную альтернативу- возрождение системы  истинных ценностей:  привязанность к родной земле, к языку своего народа, к его традициям, культуре.
Работа по патриотическому воспитанию детей и молодежи  была и остается  одним из приоритетных направлений в работе клубных учреждений Рамонского района.  
Специалисты культурно - досуговых учреждений  района стремятся  проводить мероприятия, способствующие,  прежде всего, формированию у подрастающего поколения  духовности, гражданственности, патриотизма, глубокого уважения к историческому и культурному прошлому России  и родного края.
Прежде всего, это мероприятия, посвященные славным датам российского календаря: Дню Победы, Дню защитника Отечества, Дню освобождения Воронежа от немецко-фашистских захватчиков, Дню независимости России, Дню героев Отечества. 
 Формированию у детей и молодежи гражданственности и патриотизма способствуют такие районные мероприятия как  День п. Рамонь, районный конкурс патриотической песни «О подвигах, о доблести, о славе»,  День рождения Рамонского района, День согласия и примирения, комплекс мероприятий, посвященных Дню Победы.К мероприятиям, направленным решать задачи патриотического воспитания  относятся  также ХII областной фестиваль-конкурс патриотической песни «Красная гвоздика», заключительный этап которого по традиции проходит на Рамонской земле и Воронежский открытый  региональный  фестиваль авторской песни «Рамонский родник», проходящий на территории Рамонского района.  
Каждый сельский филиал  неизменно проводит мероприятия,  посвященные Дню Победы- митинги, концерты, поздравления, встречи с ветеранами   войны и тружениками тыла.
Уже традиционным на селе стало поздравление ветеранов ВОВ на дому. Так, в с.Горожанка прошла акция « В гости - к ветерану». В канун Дня Победы дети помогали нуждающимся в помощи ветеранам в уборке территории возле домов. В день праздника дети поздравили ветеранов на дому, подарив им небольшой концерт, цветы и улыбки.
В Большеверейском сельском филиале  был проведен тематический вечер «Война в судьбе моей семьи». Дети опрашивали членов своих семей, чья молодость пришлась на годы войны. По собранным материалам были подготовлены сообщения, кто-то приложил фотографии.  На основе собранного материала, в дальнейшем планируется создать «Книгу Памяти».
Лопатинский сельский филиал совместно с библиотекой  провел  вечер-встречу «Дети войны». На мероприятии присутствовали пожилые жители села, которые пережили годы войны, будучи  детьми. Участники встречи делились своими воспоминаниями с молодым поколением односельчан. В библиотеке была оформлена книжная выставка, посвященная детям, чьи имена навсегда вошли в историю ВОВ, а так же выставка рисунков на тему «Мир без войны глазами детей». 
В сельском филиале поселка Комсомольский после традиционного  митинга у памятника погибшим односельчанам, состоялся просмотр видеофильма  о тружениках тыла, заменивших мужей и отцов, ушедших на фронт. Примечательно, что этот фильм создан жительницами  поселка Ларисой и Юлией Буянковыми, которые выполнили наказ  матери и бабушки Галины Михайловны. Документальный материал, легший в основу фильма, еще при жизни начинала собирать сама Галина Михайловна.
В День Защитников Отечества в сельских филиалах  района проводились мероприятия различных форм: митинги у памятников и обелисков, концерты,  встречи с участниками Великой Отечественной войны, воинами-интернационалистами, воинами срочной службы, военно-спортивные игры, конкурсы и эстафеты. 
В Ступинском сельском филиале прошла встреча будущих призывников с воинами запаса  «На виражах армейской службы». Гости рассказали о годах службы в Вооруженных силах, вспомнили интересные случаи из армейской жизни, исполнили любимые песни.
В Русскогвоздевском филиале был организован концерт солдатской песни, посвященный Дню вывода советских войск из Афганистана. В концерте приняли участие  жители села и гости из соседних поселений.
В Красненском сельском филиале прошел конкурс для мальчиков « Я - защитник». Мальчишки соревновались не только в ловкости, меткости, умении четко выполнять команды, но и представили на суд строгого жюри творческие номера.  Веселый праздник завершился награждением победителя, получившего в подарок футбольный мяч.
 День Героев Отечества в Глушицком сельском филиале был отмечен встречей с потомками Героя Отечественной войны 1914 года, полного кавалера  Георгиевских крестов, Гридяева Василия Емельяновича. О земляке - герое рассказали его сыновья - Анатолий Васильевич и Евгений Васильевич  Гридяевы.
 В День Независимости России  в Лопатинском сельском филиале прошел  «Круглый стол» для молодежи под названием «Россия: вчера, сегодня, завтра». В ходе мероприятия обсуждались перспективы развития нашей страны и роль молодежи в ее будущем, гражданская позиция современных молодых людей. В мероприятии принял участие молодой поэт, житель села А. Колесниченко.

Особое место в работе по патриотическому воспитанию в 2012 году  занимает знаменательная историческая дата: 200-летие Бородинского сражения.
Крупное мероприятие, посвященное   этому событию, пошло в Районном Центре Культуры и Досуга. В «Бородинских чтениях» приняли участие представители районной администрации, Члены Воронежского Губернского Собрания и клуба «Друзья Дома Ольденбургских», местные школьники. Почетным гостем  мероприятия стала невестка Великой княгини Ольги Александровны  Ольга Николаевна Куликовская-Романова,  известная благотворительница и общественный деятель.  В рамках мероприятия в фойе РЦКД были представлены тематические экспозиции Районной библиотеки, Краеведческого музея Рамонского лицея, а также сформирована  выставка  работ мастеров декоративно-прикладного искусства  и выставка предметов крестьянского быта.  Клуб «Друзей Дома Ольденбургских»   предоставил  из коллекции своего музея три  подлинных образца старинных  женских костюмов.
Мероприятия, посвященные 200-летию годовщины Бородинского сражения, были проведены во многих сельских филиалах.
В сельском филиале п. Комсомольский  прошла виртуальная экскурсия «От Поклонной горы до Бородинского поля». Участники экскурсии совершили увлекательное путешествие по памятным местам, связанным с этими событиями. Совместно с библиотекой была подготовлена книжная выставка «Бородинской битве-200 лет», проведен конкурс рисунков по произведению М. Ю. Лермонтова "Бородино".
Участники самодеятельности Кривоборенского сельского филиалаподготовли литературно-музыкальную композицию «Недаром помнит вся Россия про день Бородина…». В основу композиции легли стихи Лермонтова, Жуковского, Вяземского, прославлявших героев войны 1812 года.
Лопатинский сельский филиал совместно с библиотекой провел литературный вечер «Нет выше долга, чем служить России». На книжной выставке,  подготовленной библиотекарем,  были представлены произведения  различных жанров, рассказывающие о героях и событиях и войны 1812 года.

С каждым годом  учреждения культуры района стараются улучшать качество проводимых мероприятий, поднимать их престиж, повышать воспитательный результат, заложенный в стимулах сопричастности молодежи к происходящему.

*Духовно-нравственное воспитание*

 Процесс демократических реформ, происходивших в России на протяжении последних десятилетий, к сожалению, привел к деидеологизация российского общества. Насаждение западных либеральных ценностей, особенно отрицательно отразилось на духовном и нравственном развитии молодого поколения. 
В связи с этим, задача духовно-нравственного воспитания детей и молодежи имеет чрезвычайную значимость. «Воспитать Человека в человеке» - так можно сформулировать самую актуальную на сегодняшний день цель. 
   Перед учреждениями культуры Рамонского района стоят важные задачи
по созданию условий для развития духовно богатой личности с прочными нравственными устоями, активной гражданской позицией,по формированию у детей и молодежи ценностных ориентиров и нравственных норм, основанных на культурно-исторических и духовных традициях России и родного края.
 Решение этих задач культурно-досуговыми учреждениями района  осуществляется посредством проведения различных познавательных, развлекательных, зрелищных мероприятий, а именно:
-проведение праздников народного и православного календаря: «Рождество Христово», « Крещение»,«Широкая Масленица», «Пасха», «Троица», «Иван Купала»,«Спас»;
-организация встреч с церковными служащими; 
-проведение мероприятий к социально-значимым праздникам  «День защиты детей», «День матери», «День инвалида», «День пожилого человека», «День семьи, любви и верности»;
- проведение мероприятий, направленных на сохранение и развитие народной традиционной культуры, возрождение самобытных национальных традиций:   «Русь стоит на мастерах»,  «Вот и квас на столе у нас», «Частушка-говорушка», экскурсии в  комнаты крестьянского быта;
-проведение мероприятий по краеведению и  изучению истории села: «Люби и знай свой край», «Вот моя деревня»,  « Судьба села в судьбе страны»;
-заседания детских и молодежных любительских объединений, посвященных теме добра, милосердия, нравственности: «Если добрый ты…», «Подари тепло души», «Кто сердцем для других живет»; 
-проведение мероприятий экологической направленности: «Экологический поход», «Праздник птиц»; « Праздник первых цветов»;
-встречи с представителями  социальных служб и правоохранительных структур. 
Вот уже в который раз  для детей из социально незащищенных семей района  Рождество начинается с   самых настоящих чудес. Происходят эти чудеса на сцене сельского филиала п.ВНИИСС, где уже несколько лет подряд  проходит районная Рождественская сказка-концерт.В этом году юные зрители побывали в школе юных кудесников , где как раз походил выпускной экзамен. Вовлеченные в действо маленькие зрители с удовольствием помогали героям сказки, и экзамен был сдан успешно.
В цикле праздников  православного календаря Рождественские гуляния всегда остаются наиболее любимыми  среди детей и молодежи, и потому они охотно участвуют в этих мероприятиях. 
В Кривоборенском сельском филиале в Рождественский сочельник  юные участники самодеятельности показали театрализованное представление по библейским сюжетам «Свет Рождественской звезды». После представления  ряженые дети и молодежь прошли  по селу, неся в каждый дом благую весть о рождении Иисуса. Дети пели колядки и читали рождественские стихи.
В Ломовском сельском филиале в дни  Святок девушки собрались на посиделки «Раз в крещенский вечерок...», где пили чай с домашней выпечкой и гадали на суженых.
  В дни празднования Пасхи Березовский сельский филиал организовал выставку детских рисунков «Святая Пасха». 
Ступинский сельский филиал встретил Троицу «Праздником русской березки». Жители села  организовали подворье,  молодые девушки украшали березку лентами, пели песни, водили хороводы под переливы русской гармошки. Праздник получился веселым и интересным. 
Каждый сельский филиал проводит мероприятия ко Дню Защиты Детей. 

В Сомовском сельском филиале  праздничная программа  «Детство без границ» состояла из трех блоков:
-конкурс рисунков на асфальте «Как мы представляем мир»
-конкурс детской песни «Лейся песня»
-игровая программа « Лето-это...»
Начался праздник на улице у здания клуба, где прошел конкурс рисунков, вторая часть праздника прошла в здании клуба, а игровую программу было решено провести ближе к вечеру на поляне в центре села.
Горожанские ребята в День Защиты Детей побывали «В гостях у Лельчика и Больчика».  Так называлась веселая детская шоу-программа, которую подготовили для них участники самодеятельности Горожанскогосельского филиала. Путешествие с клоунами в страну веселья и чудес завершилось чаепитием и детской дискотекой.
Огромную роль в  духовно- нравственном воспитании играет привлечение детей и подростков к организации и проведению мероприятий для пожилых, инвалидов и детей с ограниченными возможностями. 
В День инвалида в с.Глушицы  уже не первый год  проводится акция  «День милосердия». Участники акции  посещают одиноких и тяжелобольных граждан села, оказывая им необходимую помощь. Стоит отметить, что помощь таким гражданам не ограничивается рамками акции. Есть в селе старики, которым  помощь оказывается регулярно.
Дети-участники самодеятельных коллективов Борского и Русскогвоздевского сельских филиалов на протяжении многих лет выступают с  концертными программами  для жителей местных психоневрологических пансионатов.
Все сельские филиалы Рамонского района не обходят вниманием мероприятия по возрождению самобытных народных традиций. Эти мероприятия всегда яркие, красочные и дети с удовольствием принимают в них участие.
Юные жители с. Лопатки приняли активное участие в подготовке и проведении праздника русского кваса «Вот и квас на столе у нас». Сами придумывали костюмы, готовили декорации, а самые талантливые сочинили потешки о русском квасе. Дети разыграли театрализованное представление, а пришедшие на праздник взрослые принесли  квас, приготовленный по своим семейным рецептам. Праздник закончился застольем с окрошкой и горячей картошечкой.
В Сомовском сельском филиале прошел веселый детский праздник  «Здравствуй, милая картошка!». В начале праздника дети узнали об истории появления картошки на Руси, затем, приняли участие в конкурсах, предметом которых стала картошка, исполнили частушки об этом овоще, а также дегустировали приготовленные заранее блюда.
В Князевском,  Большеверейском, Глушицком, Ступинском, Горожанскомсельских филиалах  есть комнаты крестьянского быта, в которых хранятся предметы домашней утвари, сельскохозяйственный инвентарь, элементы одежды наших предков. Прекрасно, что эта старина не остается без внимания и является предметом гордости. В этих сельских филиалах проходят экскурсии для школьников,  уроки  истории и краеведения.
 Мероприятия по краеведению, на которых дети знакомились с историей родного села, неоднократно проводились в Лопатинском сельском филиале. Одно из таких мероприятий прошло в форме викторины « Люби и знай свой край». Участники викторины отвечали на вопросы по истории родного села, читали стихи местных поэтов А. Колесниченко и А. Подпоринова.
  В Чистополянском сельском филиале  вниманию зрителей была представлена литературно-музыкальная композиция   "Родина любимая моя". В ходе мероприятия  зрители узнали о происхождении названия села, некоторых страницах его истории. Звучали песни  о Рамонской земле,  стихи о родном селе. 
Горожанский сельский филиал  в каникулярное время организует с детьми  экскурсии по знаменитым уголкам села, где дети узнают его историю.
 В Князевском сельском филиале период летних каникул проводились экологические походы, во время которых дети отправляясь в лес или на берег реки не только отдыхали, но еще и убирали мусор.
Мероприятия экологической направленности для детей проходили и в других сельских филиалах.
« День птиц» прошел в Комсомольском сельском филиале.
	Скляевский сельский филиал провел «Праздник  первых цветов». 
Основной идеей этих праздников стало воспитание у подрастающего поколения  бережного отношения к природе родного края. 

Неотъемлемой частью духовно- нравственного воспитания является работа по  профилактике  правонарушений  среди несовершеннолетних и  защите их прав.
  В учреждениях культуры района проходят  мероприятия по ознакомлению молодежи и подростков с  правовыми нормами. Наиболее распространенными формами работы являются беседы, в том числе и индивидуальные, диспуты, встречи за круглым столом.Так, в рамках месячника по борьбе с асоциальными явлениями в клубных учреждениях  совместно  с участковыми  и представителями КДН была проведена  акция «Законы знать и не нарушать!»
    Ведется постоянный обмен сведениями с образовательными учреждениями и администрациями сельских поселений о семьях и детях находящихся в социально опасном положении. Дети и подростки вовлекаются в участие в мероприятиях и работу клубных формирований.                    
Районной  методической  службой  оказывается всяческая  помощь в  организации работы сельских филиалов в данном направлении: размножаются видеоматериалы, методические пособия, буклеты, листовки, сборники сценариев и многое другое.

----------


## Рамоновна

продолжение


*Формирование здорового образа жизни*

Работниками культурно - досуговых учреждений  района  ведется планомерная работа с населением по профилактике алкоголизма, наркомании, табакокурения и СПИДа,  особое внимание уделяется детям, подросткам и молодежи. 	
  Приоритетными задачами для учреждений культуры района  является пропаганда здорового образа жизни и профилактика вредных привычек в подростковой и молодежной среде. 
Для решения этих задач в  течение всего года организуются и проводятся  мероприятия: 
- спортивные соревнования по шахматам,  теннису, бильярду, бадминтону, футболу,хоккею;
- коллективные поездки в оздоровительный комплекс «Олимпик», бассейн Чертовицкого санатория, спортивный комплекс «Стар и Млад» ТРК «Сити-Град»;
-совместные рейды работников культуры и представителей школьного родительского комитета по территории населенных  пунктов в вечернее время, а также на дискотеки;
-информационно-просветительские встречи с сельскими медицинскими работниками и районным наркологом.

В целях активизации работы по борьбе с асоциальными явлениями в Рамонском районе ежегодно проводится месячник «Мы выбираем жизнь!»
В 2012 году месячник проходил с 1 по 30 апреля. Руководители сельских учреждений культуры на семинаре получили пакет методических рекомендаций для организации работы.
Во всех сельских филиалах оформлены информационные  стенды, содержащие материалы как просветительского, так и агитационного характера.
В Скляевском сельском филиале проводились беседы о вреде алкоголя и табакокурения, прошла акция «Я выбираю жизнь», а также встреча за круглым столом в которой приняли участие представитель комиссии по делам несовершеннолетних и подростковый врач районной больницы.
Новоживотинновский сельский филиал,  в тесном сотрудничестве с педагогами Новоживотинновской СОШ провел со старшеклассниками диспут на тему: «Беда на дне стакана» с участием врача-нарколога  районной больницы и психолога. Учащиеся средних классов оформили выставку плакатов « Скажи наркотикам нет!»
В Карачунском сельском филиале уже в очередной раз прошла акция – «Сигарету на конфету»,  литературно-музыкальная композиция «Мы выбираем здоровое будущее!» призывала молодежь и подростков отказаться от вредных привычек.
В Комсомольском сельском филиале пошла конференция « Молодежь против наркотиков», в которой приняли участие старшеклассники, их родители, педагоги и врач-нарколог. Привлекла внимание молодежи поселка тематическая дискотека «Наркостоп». Перед началом дискотеки всем входящим в танцевальный зал вручались информационные флайеры.  В ходе мероприятия Музыкальные блоки чередовались обращением ведущей и  выступлением агитбригады. Также был проведен конкурс «Жми гири» и блиц-опрос на тему «Что бы я сказал своему другу, предостерегая его от наркотиков ». 
Сомовский сельский филиал  в рамках месячника провел ряд дискотек, на которых проходила  акция «Антипиво».  В фойе был оформлен стенд «Скажи наркотикам нет!». Состоялся просмотр фильма «Детки в пивной клетке», после просмотра состоялось обсуждение.
В Березовском сельском клубе состоялась беседа-размышление на тему: «Береги здоровье смолоду!». В мероприятии приняли участие молодежь поселения и студенты БСХК. Молодые люди вели разговор о  смысле жизни, счастье, благополучии и важности сохранения здоровья.
В Лопатинском сельском филиале прошла  акция «Жизнь без наркотиков»- в течение месяца был проведен ряд мероприятий: лекция «О вреде пивного алкоголизма»,  индивидуальные беседы с подростками,  встреча с фельдшером ФАПаМухамедиевой Н.М., которая провела беседу на тему «Наркотики - дорога в пропасть».  
В Большеверейском сельском филиале прошел тематический вечер для молодежи «Наркотик - билет в один конец». Были проведены тематические дискотеки: «Молодежь против курения!» и « Алкоголь - твой враг!»
В сельском филиале п. ВНИИСС в рамках месячника прошли дискотеки под девизом «Зажигай без алкоголя!». На одной из дискотек прошел конкурс красоты  «Мисс некурящая девушка».

 Не оставили без внимания и Всемирный день борьбы со СПИДом.  В течение недели с 1 по 7 декабря во всех сельских филиалах прошла акция «Знат ь- значит жить». Основная цель организаторов акции - в доступной форме рассказать о СПИДе  и ВИЧ- инфекции.  
Большой акцент всеми сельскими филиалами был сделан на организацию и проведение спортивных и оздоровительных мероприятий. Это спортивные соревнования, дружеские встречи дворовых команд, походы в лес, к водоему, а так же мероприятия просветительского плана.      
В этом направлении активно ведется работа в Березовском сельском филиале. В течение года здесь не раз проходили соревнования по настольному теннису среди команд сельскохозяйственного колледжа и молодежи села,  соревнования  и дружеские встречи по футболу между командами поселения и БСХК, так же с молодежной командой села Лопатки.
В Глушицком сельском филиале ежемесячно проходит воскресный «День здоровья» для  детей и молодежи, где ребята могут поучаствовать в различных подвижных играх, эстафетах и конкурсах, поиграть в настольный теннис, бильярд, бадминтон. 
В канун  Дня Защитника Отечества здесь прошел спортивный праздник «Молодецкие забавы», в котором приняли участие юные боксеры Рамонской ДЮСШ и продемонстрировали навыки ведения боя.
В Красненском сельском филиале в течение года не раз проводились спортивные игры и состязания. Для детей был проведен физкультурный праздник « Веселые старты», молодежь охотно приняла участие в малых олимпийских играх «Спорт - это здорово!».
Новоживотинновский сельский филиал в Международный  День Здоровья   организовал и провел на базе Новоживотинновской СОШ  молодежную спортивно-игровую программу « Спорт-это жизнь!»
В дни летних каникул  все сельские филиалы организуют для детей спортивные соревнования, детские игровые программы, походы.
 В течение года  сельскими филиалами района было организовано 16,  выездов в  оздоровительный комплекс «Олимпик», 27 выезда в спортивно-развлекательный комплекс « Стар и Млад» ТРК «Сити-Град», 12 выездов в бассейн  санатория с. Чертовицы.    

 К сожалению, недостаточное материально-техническое оснащение сельских филиалов для организации и проведения молодежного досуга,  не позволяет в полной мере реализовать поставленные задачи, однако, наметившаяся положительная динамика роста  внимания со стороны органов власти к проблемам учреждений культуры позволяет надеяться на лучшее.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Работа по поддержке семей 
.*

Семейное воспитание имеет огромное значение в становлении любого человека. Это фундамент, на котором строится вся жизнь, и от того, насколько добротен и тверд этот фундамент, зависит очень многое в судьбе человека. В семье формируются основы характера человека, его отношения к труду, моральным и культурным ценностям. Досуг в семье - это вид развивающей деятельности, предоставляющий возможности для активного отдыха, потребления духовных ценностей и личностного развития всех членов семейного коллектива при учете индивидуальных интересов и потребностей. Отдыхая и общаясь, участвуя в совместных конкурсах и программах, родители и дети учатся быть ближе друг к другу, помогают находить общий язык, учиться терпимости и вниманию по отношению друг к другу. 
Организация семейного досуга в учреждениях культуры Рамонского района является одним из главных направлений работы.  
Целью этого направления деятельности  является создание условий досуга и отдыха семей, способствующих формированию здорового образа жизни, нравственных ценностей и привитию эстетического вкуса.
Для достижения этой цели необходимо решение ряда задач:
- расширение круга семейного общения;
- обмен опытом культуры семейных отношений;
- поддержка в становлении молодых семей;
- повышение авторитета семьи;
- пополнение знаний, необходимых для укрепления семейных
  отношений, развитие художественного творчества;
- сплочение семьи посредством совместного участия в культурно - досуговых мероприятиях.
В Рамонском районе за несколько лет работы в этом направлении  сформировался целый комплекс мероприятий,  ставший для многих сельских учреждений культуры традиционным:
-организация деятельности любительских объединений семейного отдыха;
-игровые досуговые программы;
-спортивные состязания;
-семейные посиделки;
-коллективные поездки на экскурсии, в кинотеатры;
-мероприятия, посвященные Дню семьи, любви и верности, Дню матери,  Дню пожилого человека, Дню защиты детей.

В 2012 году  в районе было  проведено немало мероприятий, направленных на укрепление и поддержку института семьи.
8 июля - День семьи, любви и верности, неся в себе глубокие православные традиции,  является достойной альтернативой западному Дню Святого Валентина.
Несмотря на свою молодость,  он завоевал большую популярность у жителей района, равно как и у всех Россиян, и уже имеет свои традиции празднования на Рамонской земле. 
Так как  этот праздник  вошел в светскую жизнь совсем недавно, не угасает интерес к истории его возникновения, а потому в  некоторых сельских филиалах праздничные мероприятия начинались с рассказа об истории возникновения этого праздника. Уже стало традицией чествовать в этот день супружеские пары, прожившие в браке много лет, а так же поздравлять со вступлением в брак молодые семьи.
В Глушицком сельском филиале  в День семьи любви и верности чествовали «золотых» и «серебряных» юбиляров. Но самым знаменательным событием стала встреча братьев Кретининых, которые как раз в этот день возвратились домой, отслужив срочную службу в армии. Ребята приехали прямо на праздник, где их  ждали верные жены, а одного из них - еще и маленькая дочка. 
В Комсомольском сельском филиале  прошел конкурс «Дружная семейка». В конкурсной программе приняли участие самые дружные и творческие семьи поселка.
В Горожанском сельском филиале состоялись семейные посиделки «Семья - моя крепость». За столиками собрались семейные пары, их дети, внуки и даже правнуки. В этот день поздравляли пары, прожившие вместе 50, 40, 25, 10, 5 и 1 год.
Празднование Дня семьи  в Новоживотинном прошло в форме чествования семей, проживших долгую жизнь в браке. Ансамбль «Старинушка» обыграл  старинный свадебный обряд. Своих близких поздравили дети, внуки, правнуки.
В Сомовском сельском филиале в День семьи, любви и верности для семейных пар проводился вечер  отдыха с конкурсно- развлекательной программой. На празднике поздравляли  семью, серебряная свадьба которой совпала с датой праздника.
В Карачунском, Березовском, Ломовском, Чистополянском сельских филиалах прошло традиционное чествование «золотых» семейных пар.
 В Березовском сельском филиале состоялся «Семейный вечер поэзии» с участием местного поэта Е. Мухина.

25 ноября в районе праздновали День матери. В администрации района прошел торжественный прием лучших мам. О них говорились теплые слова, им вручались памятные подарки и исполнялись песни. За чашкой чая мамы делились своими проблемами, рассказывали о достижениях своей семьи.


 В сельских филиалах района также прошли мероприятия, посвященные Дню матери.
В сельском филиале п.ВНИИСС состоялась конкурсно- развлекательная программа для мам и бабушек, чьи дети и внуки являются участниками самодеятельных коллективов  Дома культуры. В теплой, дружеской атмосфере мамы и бабушки приняли участие в конкурсах и развлечениях. Наградой за участие  для всех стало  хорошее  настроение.
В Ступинском сельском  филиале прошел «Конкурс молодых бабушек». В конкурсе приняли участие мамы, которые совсем недавно стали бабушками. Участницы соревновались в знании рецептов самой вкусной кашки для внучат, в умении быстро переодеть малыша, в пении колыбельных песен.
В Горожанском сельском филиале был проведен конкурс «Моя вторая мама», в котором соревновались тещи и свекрови. Праздник, полный юмора, шуток и веселья, принес большое удовольствие как участницам, так и зрителям конкурса.

Хотя в России и есть теперь свой День семьи любви и верности, ранее перекочевавший к нам с запада День влюбленных, остается по-прежнему популярным среди молодежи. Учитывая это, вечер отдыха для молодых семейных пар « При свечах, с любовью…» в Красненском сельском филиале  был проведен 14 февраля.  Гости расположились за столиками, на которых были цветы, фрукты, печенье, сок. В центре каждого столика горела свеча, символизирующая семейный очаг. Приглушенный свет и горящие свечи создавали в зале особую атмосферу.  В ходе вечера молодые мужья и жены отвечали на вопросы о своей «второй половинке», говорили комплименты, пели и танцевали. За участие в конкурсах каждый получал жетоны - сердечки.   В конце вечера, по количеству заработанных семьей сердечек,  была определена «Идеальная пара».
 Сельский филиал п. ВНИИСС один из немногих учреждений культуры в районе, расположенных в большом типовом здании, где созданы условия для занятий творческих коллективов художественной самодеятельности. В стенах этого ДК занимается более сотни детей и подростков. В поиске новых форм работы с семьей, три года назад  у сотрудников Дома культуры родилась идея проведения Открытого родительского собрания. Открытым оно называется потому, что проходит в форме концерта, на который  могут прийти не только мамы и папы, но и бабушки, дедушки, братья, и сестры. Вместо концертных подводок  со сцены звучат выступления руководителей коллективов, которые рассказывают  деятельности коллектива, об успехах и достижениях,  о нововведениях, планах и перспективах на будущее. Рассказ о работе коллектива сопровождается выступлением, что наглядно подтверждает слова руководителей. Дети к такому собранию готовятся с особым трепетом, ведь в зале - их самые строгие и любимые зрители.  Идея проведения  такого собрания была с радостью воспринята родителями. Теперь - это добрая традиция, которая обязательно продолжится. 

Помимо вышеперечисленных мероприятий, сотрудники сельских филиалов проводят различные спортивные семейные состязания, организуют чаепития,  выставки декоративно - прикладного творчества «Мир увлечений», оказывают помощь в проведении семейных торжеств, юбилеев, детских дней рождения,    Неоднократно организовывались поездки  на премьеры анимационных и семейных фильмов в кинотеатр «Колос»  и ТРК «Град».


*Работа по поддержке людей старшего поколения и инвалидов*


Работа с пожилыми людьми является важной составляющей деятельности культурно - досуговых учреждений Рамонского района.
Сегодня многие пожилые люди испытывают чувство одиночества. Поэтому так важно, чтобы человек, независимо от своего возраста, социального и материального положения, чувствовал себя нужным другим. Необходимо помочь пожилым  людям сделать жизнь  достойной, насыщенной активной деятельностью и радостью,   помочь избавиться от чувства одиночества, отчуждённости,  восполнить дефицит общения, удовлетворить потребности и интересы. Все это требует от учреждений культуры поиска особых подходов, форм и методов досуговой работы с пожилыми людьми.
В Рамонском районе  работе с этой категорией людей всегда уделялось особое внимание. Формы проведения мероприятий для пожилых разнообразны: встречи, концерты, вечера отдыха, огоньки, посиделки, чествования на дому . 
Особенно популярными и традиционными стали следующие формы работы:
-организация деятельности клубных формирований для граждан пожилого возраста («Ветеран», «Золотой возраст», «Клуб мудрецов»);
	- чествование ветеранов войны и труда на различных мероприятиях (День села, День Победы, профессиональные праздники, День рождения района);
	- шефские концерты в Рамонском Доме-интернате для ветеранов войны и труда, Борском и Русскогвоздевском психоневрологических пансионатах, центре «Уютный»;
-организация и проведение юбилеев;
-чествование старожил района (граждан, которым исполнилось 90 и 100 лет);
-содействие Рамонскому Центру временного пребывания детей в организации и проведении культурно-досуговых мероприятий; 
-проведение Новогодней елки для детей с ограниченными возможностями района.

Многие районные мероприятия проводятся с учетом интересов и потребностей данной категории населения. День рождения Рамонского района, День семьи, любви и верности, День Победы, День Защитника Отечества, День пожилого человека, День инвалида, Международный женский день, районный фестиваль «Играй гармонь любимая» - вот далеко не полный список мероприятий, на которых обязательно присутствуют,  и в которых активно участвуют пожилые люди. Наиболее активные из них являются членами клубных формирований и участниками самодеятельных коллективов, таких как ансамбль  «Ивушка» сельского филиала п.ВНИИСС, ансамбль «Сударушка»  Лопатинского сельского филиала , первый состав  фольклорного ансамбля «Старинушка» Новоживотинновского сельского филиала,  ансамбль «Рябинушка» Комсомольского сельского филиала, вокальный ансамбль Ступинского сельского филиала, народный Хор ветеранов войны и труда Районного центра культуры и досуга.
 Эти коллективы ведут активную творческую жизнь: принимают участие в мероприятиях  своих клубных учреждений, районных концертах и конкурсах, с удовольствием откликаются на приглашения других сельских филиалов и различных организаций.
Вокальный ансамбль «Сударушка» Лопатинского сельского филиала дал концерт для проживающих и сотрудников  центра «Уютный». Концертная программа, специально подобранная для проживающих, исполнялась под бурные аплодисменты. 

Активное участие в жизни поселения принимает   клуб «Ветеран» Борского сельского филиала. Клубом, совместно с участниками самодеятельности Борского сельского филиала, проведен ряд праздничных мероприятий ко Дню Победы. Дети и подростки провели  акцию «Поздравляем», посетив ветеранов на дому.  Так же для ветеранов Великой Отечественной войны, узников и тружеников тыла были организованы концерт, праздничный огонек, чаепитие. 
В Лопатинском сельском филиале  посиделки «Самовар Иван Иваныч» принимают все новых друзей.  Новыми участниками встреч  у самовара стали   поэты П.М.Шматов и Л.В. Лопатина.  Они читали свои стихи о  дружбе, любви, верности.  Встречи у самовара обретают все большую популярность среди жителей села, расширяется круг участников и тематика встреч.
В с.Ступино родился «Праздник русского платка».  Старинные платки принесли на праздник ступинские бабушки. Дефиле настоящих русских платков поразило воображение даже самых искушенных модниц села. Зрители праздника не только смогли полюбоваться произведениями русского ткачества, но и услышать историю каждого из них.
В канун  8 Марта Сомовский сельский филиал организовал посиделки «В гостях у бабы Дуси». Организаторы праздника и участники самодеятельности  пошли навстречу  пожилым жителям  удаленных от центра  улиц села  и провели концерт  в доме гостеприимной  Евдокии Степановны.
Новоживотинновский сельский филиал  ко Дню пожилого человека  подготовил встречу « Мы славим седину». Чествование старожилов села и пожилых юбиляров прошло в теплой, душевной обстановке. Были вручены памятные подарки и музыкальные презенты. Концертную программу представил фольклорный ансамбль « Старинушка».
В Комсомольском сельском филиале к Дню инвалида был подготовлен и проведен вечер отдыха для инвалидов «Быть вместе».
Березовский сельский филиал регулярно проводит «Час информации» для различных категорий граждан. Для пожилых людей организуются встречи со специалистами социальных служб, юристами, медиками. 
Любовь к русской народной песне, пляске под гармошку  живет в сердцах людей старшего поколения. Стоит только заиграть гармонисту «Матаню» или «Барыню», как тут же забываются болезни и ноги сами пускаются в пляс.  Именно поэтому  почти в каждом  селе проводится своя "Играй, гармонь".
    В Ступинском сельском филиале прошло народное гуляние " Играй гармонь - звени частушка!"
    В Глушицком сельском филиале состоялся праздник "Душа- частушка", посвященный памяти М.Мордасовой. В программу праздника входил конкурс песен и частушек, а также дегустация блюд, приготовленных по рецептам певицы.
В Карачунском сельском филиале пошел конкурс гармонистов «Гармошка-говорушка». Под задорные переливы карачунских виртуозов пели и плясали все - от мала до велика.  


В заключение стоит отметить, что в последние годы пожилые люди стали более активными,  открытыми к общению и творчеству. Именно представители старшего поколения, являясь примером бережного отношения к культурному наследию, помогают работникам КДУ  возрождать традиционную русскую культуру и прививать любовь к народному творчеству детям и молодежи.

----------


## вокся

> Ура-ура-ура!!!!! Я его СДЕЛАЛА!!! Завтра еду сдавать.


 И я... Буквально через час выдвигаемся на столицу)) Только радости у меня по этому столько нет, к сожалению. Методист, отвечающий за подготовку анализа, его не сдела... Что такое 7НК и с чем её едят, тоже не очень  в курсе... Завтра как завернут-завернут.... 
Терпеть не могу, когда лажа, в которой я являюсь главным лицом, происходит не по моей вине... Уж куда проще и приятнее краснеть, зеленеть и получать по голове за свои косяки... Эх!))))
Удачи тебе, Рамоновна))) :Ok:  :Bye:

----------


## вокся

Приехала, сдала. 
Конечно, 7НК надо переделывать. 
Но я честно сказала, что в должности совсем недавно, во все вникнуть не успела. Готова нести наказания в рамках разумного и научите меня, пожалуйста, как правильно))) Терпеливо объясняли и учили  :Aga: , не смотря на то, что это был не курс ликбеза, а время сдачи отчетов)))

----------


## Рамоновна

МЫ СДАЛИ! Как сказали в областном ОНМЦ, отлично. 
Ездили втроем, сдавали 7-НК, отчеты о работе народных коллективов, отчет по народному творчеству, отчет о социокультурной деятельности, отчет о работе РДК и отчет о работе методической службы.

----------


## вокся

:Drag 01:  :Lex 07:  искренне)))

----------


## Zabanka

А кто нибудь работает с отделами ЗАГСов? в 12 году на нас ЗАГС сильно сел. Чествования пар, лекции для детей. В месяц почти по два мероприятия. Но работа это еще ерунда, постоянно требуют призы (подарки), пробовали отказать, так на нас мэр наехал-мы обязаны эти мероприятия проплачивать. Приходилось со своих мероприятиях копейки выкраивать.

----------


## valentinka79

девоньки делюсь своим отчетом по детям. *ИТОГИ деятельности по организации досуга детей и подростков 
культурно-досуговых учреждений Кулундинского района за 2012 год*

Клубные учреждения совместно с КДУ, библиотеками, социальными службами, ЦДТ, ДШИ, комитетами по образованию и делам молодёжи, по спорту, административными структурами обеспечивают целенаправленную работу с детьми в свободное от учебы время, развивают творческие способности, удовлетворяют их разносторонние интересы и запросы в области культуры, создают условия для общественной активности и самостоятельности, обеспечивают условия для отдыха.
Чему также способствует целый ряд межведомственных целевых программ, действующих в социальной сфере нашего района,: «Развитие системы отдыха и оздоровления детей  в Кулундинском районе на 2011-2013 годы», «Профилактика социально обусловленных болезней» на 2007-2011 годы, «Развитие физической культуры и спорта в Кулундинском районе на 2009-2012 годы», «Межведомственная комплексная программа профилактики правонарушений в Кулундинском районе на 2009-2012 годы) и др.
Работниками данных учреждений прилагаются все возможные усилия для того, чтобы максимально разнообразить предлагаемые формы работы и тем самым привлечь детей и подрастающее поколение в культурный, здоровый досуг. Конкурсные программы, туристические походы, концертные программы, беседы, викторины, музыкальные  и литературные гостиные, спортивные праздники, фестивали – лишь часть того, что помогает им добиваться поставленных целей и решения задач по усовершенствованию традиционных форм досуга, воспитанию нравственной культуры и развитию самодеятельного народного творчества среди детей и подростков.
Необходимо отметить, что различные районные и краевые конкурсы также способствуют активизации деятельности учреждений культуры по различным направлениям. В целях совершенствования культурно-досуговой деятельности и продвижения инновационного опыта работы в 2012 году был объявлен краевой конкурс на лучшее культурно-досуговое мероприятие в рамках программы летнего отдыха детей и подростков «Нескучное лето 2012 года», благодаря которому  работа с данной возрастной категорией была проведена особенно успешно. 
В целом за 2012 г.  культурно-досуговыми учреждениями района было проведено 1684 мероприятий, которые посетило более 18069 человек. 
Реализованы мероприятия всех основных направлений, ставящих перед собой сразу несколько целей: организацию полезного досуга; расширение кругозора; развитие эстетического и художественного вкуса; развитие интереса к театральному искусству; развитие креативности и этики поведения; воспитание уважения к национальным традициям  разных народов. 
Традиционно календарный год начинается с новогодних праздников и зимних каникул, а значит, с обширной праздничной программы, подготовленной каждым КДУ района. В нее входят новогодние и рождественские театрализованные представления, множество игровых и развлекательных программ. (Новогодние театрализовано-игровые представления «Новый год вверх тормашками»-для детей до 11лет, «Новый год на Гавайях» для детей с 12 до 15лет - РДК, детский театрализованный утренник «Дракоша» - Октябрьский ПДК, «Помощники деда Мороза» - Константиновский ПДК, «Бал маскарад» - Городецкий ПК, «В гостях у Снежной королевы» Мирабилитский СДК  и др.). 
Очень интересно прошло театрализованное представление «Лесная братва» в Октябрьском ПДК. Сюжет разворачивается на лесной поляне, где лесные жители решили открыть школу. Одному зайцу эта идея не понравилась, и он всячески строил козни. Ему хотелось доказать друзьям, что развлекаться намного интереснее, а школа скукотища. Но друзьям так хотелось учиться всем вместе, что удалось убедить Зайца в обратном. Театрализованное представление получилось и музыкальной сказкой, так как персонажи пели, танцевали и играли со зрителями. А исполняли эти роли участники вокального и театрального кружков. 
За  2012г. были проведены мероприятия, приобщающие ребят к экологическим знаниям, они отличались разнообразием форм ( экологическая викторина «Человек и братья его меньшие»-Воздвиженский ПДК,  театрализовано-игровая программа «Как две сестрицы, Землица и Водица, Кикимору уму-разуму учили»- Октябрьский ПДК, познавательная программа «Знай и люби родную природу»-Городецкий ПК, викторина «зоогеографическая»-Новопетровский ПДК, экологический поход «Пикник на природе»-Константиновский ПДК, беседа «Природе нужен спасательный круг»-Семеновский КДЦ, игровая программа «Берегите природу»-Златополинский КДЦ и др.)
На сохранение культурного и литературного наследия страны и возрождение народных традиций были направлены мероприятия,  проводимые КДУ в сотрудничестве с библиотеками. (Конкурсная программа «Яблочный букет»-Новопетровский ПДК, театрализованное представление ко дню Ивана Купалы «Как морского царя заколдовали»-Октябрьский ПДК, праздник яблочного спаса «Яблочные веселинки»-Воздвиженский ПДК,  и др.)
В период 2012г. реализовывались социально-значимые мероприятия, которые были ориентированы на популяризацию героических событий, исторических и памятных дат России, способствующие формированию социальной активности, гражданской ответственности, духовности и патриотического сознания несовершеннолетних (историческая викторина «Символы государства Российского»-Воздвиженский ПДК, краевой детский фестиваль «Все мы дети твои Россия»- ЦНК «Радуга», игровая программа «Мы Россияне»-Новопетровский ПДК, познавательная программа «Знай корни свои»- Городецкий ПК и др.)
В 2012году в рамках празднования 75-летия Алтайского края каждым КДУ был подготовлен и проведен цикл тематических мероприятий. Юбилейная тематика стала лейтмотивом весёлых состязаний и путешествий, информационных часов и викторин, тематических программ.  Мероприятия дополняли выставки книг и фотовыставки об Алтае, выставки поделок и рисунков, оформлялись стенды и комнаты с историей родного края (познавательные  программы «Мой прекрасный Алтай», РДК; «Родина Алтай», Городецкий ПК; «Сюрпризы Алтайской лесной тропинки»,  Воздвиженский ПДК, «Моя малая Родина», Октябрьский ПДК; викторина «В том краю, где ты живешь» Новопетровский ПДК, «Наш Алтай –зеленый край» Каракульский СДК, и др.)
Каждое из подготовленных мероприятий оставило у своих зрителей и участников самые добрые и яркие впечатления. 
Сезон летнего отдыха в 2012 г. по традиции начался с замечательного, любимого всеми детьми праздника Дня защиты детей, а значит, с возможности побывать на праздничных концертах,  театрализованных представлениях, посмотреть мультфильмы, принять участие в конкурсах рисунков, выставках поделок, спортивных состязаниях, в общем, получить  массу удовольствий  (праздничная программа «На планете детства» - РДК, игровая программа «Карнавал на поляне сказок»-Константиновский ПДК, игровая программа «Мы строим город детства» - Октябрьский ПДК, игровая программа «Пусть всегда будет солнце»- Белоцерковский ПК, развлекательная игра«Дети-цветы жизни»-Городецкий ПК, игровая программа «Встретим праздник весело»-Златополинский  КДЦ, «Снова лето к нам пришло»-Виноградовский СК и др.)
Первый день каникул для Кулундинских детей получился ярким, радостным и веселым. В фойе проходила выставка ДОУ, на сцене праздничная программа началась с веселых скоморохов, их задор подхватили клоунессы  Ириска, Ляля, Кнопка. И на протяжении всей программы  задорные игры с залом сменялись концертными номерами в исполнении детских садов и танцевальных коллективов, которые в течении всей программы дарили веселые песни и танцевальные номера. «Веселый день кончается, так вечно получается, лишь только разыграешься, а уж домой пора. Да в пору ли печалится? Лишь первый день кончается у лета, что вам радостей сто тысяч принесет!»:- такими словами прощались с детьми веселые скоморохи. Праздничную программу приготовили участники театральной студии «Отражение». Не один ребенок не ушел грустным с праздника, все получили заряд хорошего настроения.
Ежегодно работники культурно-досуговых учреждений, помогая в решении одной из остро стоящих на сегодняшний день социальных проблем - наркомании, ведут пропаганду здорового образа жизни. Через наглядные и информационные формы внедряют в сознание детей и подростков знание о вреде и пагубности употребления табака, алкоголя и наркотиков (демонстрации  тематических фильмов, беседы, конкурсы рисунков, фотоколлажей и др., и конечно же положительные примеры того, как здорово быть сильным, ловким, умным, а, значит, полезным и востребованным в жизни человеком («Рюмка не для подростка» беседа - Новопетровский ПДК; ежегодная районная акция «Мы за ЗОЖ»-РДК, тематический вечер «Алкоголь наш враг»-Златополинский КДЦ, беседа «Курение опасно для жизни» Каракульский СДК, диспут «Возраст тревог и ошибок»-Воздвиженский ПДК, и др.)
Ведётся регулярная работа с социальной категорией детей и подростков, для них при поддержке и участии социальных служб  проводятся мероприятия в каникулярное время, различные праздничные календарные даты (игровые, конкурсные программы «Веселые вытворяшки», «Мы веселые туристы» и др.- РДК; «Тропа испытаний» - игровая программа Константиновский ПДК;  «Нам от болезней всех полезней…» - викторина Воздвиженский ПДК, новогодние и рождественские мероприятия,  к Дню инвалида и др.).
Одной из главных задач работников культуры в работе с детьми и подростками является вовлечение их в самодеятельное народное творчество, что позволяет «оторвать несовершеннолетних от улицы», тем самым предупредить безнадзорность и правонарушение.
Анализ мероприятий, проводимых КДУ по организации досуга детей и подростков за 2012 г., выявил широкий спектр форм и методов работы с детьми. Тематика проводимых мероприятий многообразна: краеведение, экология, патриотическое воспитание, здоровый образ жизни и т.д. В течении года в мероприятия были вовлечены все социальные категории детей.
В 2012 году в КДУ района действовало 98 клубных формирований для данной возрастной  категории. Основная их задача  заключается в развитии социальной активности и творческого потенциала личности, организации разнообразных форм отдыха и создании условий для самореализации. 
В среднем по району на одно клубное учреждение приходится по 4-5 клубных формирований с наполняемостью в среднем 10-12  человек. В целом охват детей занимающихся в КФ 26,1%.

      Реализовать свой творческий потенциал дети и подростки могут в клубах выходного дня и кружках по интересам («Умелые ручки», кружок лепки «Пластилиновая фантазия», кружок ИЗО «Волшебная кисть», Новопетровский ПДК; танцевальный кружок «Ворожея» Константиновский ПДК, кружок «Кухня Российских немцев», «Весёлый гном» ЦНК «Радуга», «Золушка» Белоцерковский ПК и др.). 
Весной 2012 года создан новый кружок в РДК, кукольного театра «Петрушка», где дети, под руководством методиста по работе с детьми и подростками РДК Дурневой В.Н. учатся навыкам кукловождения на материале простых этюдов с перчаточной куклой и развивают свои творческие навыки. Ребята с удовольствиям приходят на занятия.
Также в марте начал свою работу духовой оркестр под руководством Гайсина Игоря Назимовича. 
     Самый главный эффект от занятий в КФ – это коллективное общение. Дети учатся работать вместе, сообща принимать решения, находить компромисс и применять полученные знания и умения на сцене своего КДУ. А занятия в клубных формированиях самодеятельного народного творчества дают подросткам прекрасную возможность для творческой самореализации (народный танцевальный коллектив «Сударушка» РДК, руководители Л.Савенко, Р.Николаева; народная вокальная студия «Звезда» РДК, руководитель Н.Ладуда; вокальная группа «Потешки» Октябрьского ПДК, руководитель Н.Харина – постоянные участники мероприятий на районной сцене, дипломанты и победители различных фестивалей и конкурсов районных, межрайонных и краевых). 
     Занятия в клубных формированиях при КДУ, участие в фестивалях и конкурсах, проводимых в них и не только, дают возможность детям и подросткам творчески заявить о себе на самом высоком уровне (специальный диплом краевого фестиваля «Пою моё Отечество» в г.Барнауле завоевала Алина Кашун и диплом 3 степени Дарья Шкребко. Солисты НВС «Звезда» приняли участие в открытом краевом конкурсе юных и молодых вокалистов «Золотая нота» в г.Барнауле. Все заявленные участники привезли призовые места: диплом 2 степени  – Яна Бугай, Кристина Макарова, Виктория Кошкарова, Алина Мартыненко; 3 степени  – Дарья Бардакова, дуэт Кристина Макарова и Дима Вебер. 
     Дети ЦНК «Радуга» принимали активное участие в различных проектах, краевых конкурсах, акциях:
     В краевом конкурсе любителей немецкой культуры «Люби и знай немецкий язык», «Мои этнические корни» г.Барнаул; районной выставке «Пасхальное яйцо»; краевом детском фестивале «Все мы дети твои, России» с. Михайловкаи с. Николаевка ННР и др.
Учреждения культуры Кулундинского района предоставляют подрастающему поколению возможности выбора форм проведения свободного времени в соответствии с интересами, потребностями, состоянием здоровья, использовании возможностей культурно - досуговой деятельности. Все силы прикладывают к тому, чтобы энергия детей и подростков не была направлена в негативное русло, стараются максимально увлечь детей творчеством, привлечь к общественной жизни села, сделать их досуг полезным. Посещая мероприятия подготовленные работниками КДУ, дети и подростки не только не скучают, но и узнают много нового и интересного.
     В наших силах через творчество приобщить подрастающее поколение к общепринятым человеческим ценностям, тем самым оказать воздействие на воспитание духовно и нравственно богатых личностей. 


Методист по работе с детьми и подростками РДК

----------


## valentinka79

жаль что не могу сюда график вставить. В отчете он имеется.

----------


## valentinka79

Коллеги кто небудь составлял методические рекомендации по  детям? Я в прошлом году одну составила общую, в этом году сказали снова сделать, вот теперь думаю в каком плане, может у кого мысли какие есть по этому поводу. Буду рада поделится своей методичкой.

----------


## Наташкин

> так на нас мэр наехал-мы обязаны эти мероприятия проплачивать. Приходилось со своих мероприятиях копейки выкраивать.


А мэр-то у вас ещё тот котяра, это он должен выделят средства на мероприятия, или отдел ЗАГСа. Получается что вы проводите, а они отчитываются. :Blink:

----------


## Zabanka

ну мэр все мероприятия проплачивает наши)))) От администрации кормимся. 100 тысяч по плану за год. Плюс спонсорские-ну это сами выпрашиваем бегаем. Отдел ЗАГСа вообще ни копейки не дает, говорит у них нет такой статьи расходов. А отчитываются как! Любо посмотреть на сайте всех загсов области. Им не важно как прошло, лишь бы фотографии красивые были.

----------


## Рамоновна

> рекомендации по  детям?


по работе с детьми?





> Буду рада поделится своей методичкой.


ждем с нетерпением! Такой материал нужен всем.

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,помните я увас спрашивала про закон,где говорилось о 36 часовой неделе для женщин работающих в сельской местности.....так вот он устарел,и по трудовому кодексу считается не действительным....

----------


## лариса львовна

> так вот он устарел,и по трудовому кодексу считается не действительным....


Здравствуй вера!Сразу же вопрос  А какой  же сейчас? То что 6 рабочих часов это точно знаю..в том году спрашивали из отдела культуры о времени работы ДК.Надо на семинаре поднять этот вопрос...

----------


## Наташкин

> где говорилось о 36 часовой неделе для женщин работающих в сельской местности.....так вот он устарел,и по трудовому кодексу считается не действительным....


У нас в уставе, даже прописано 36 часов, а в табель рабочего времени ставят 7,2 часа.




> по трудовому кодексу


Вера, а может у вас свои законы  :Smile3:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Надо на семинаре поднять этот вопрос...


ларис не надо поднимать...всё правильно...это мне моя отдел кадров с филфаковским образованием дала ....а сейчас я сама поискала в нете информацию и нашла статься 92 трудового кодекса РФ,комментарии к ней пункт №16...§ 16. В соответствии с Постановлением Верховного Совета РСФСР "О неотложных мерах по улучшению положения женщин, семьи, охраны материнства и детства на селе" от 1 ноября 1990 г. для женщин, работающих в сельской местности (включая тех, кто трудится в сельскохозяйственном производстве, работает в цехах промышленных предприятий и других предприятий, находящихся в сельской местности), устанавливается 36-часовая рабочая неделя. Отнесение территории к сельской местности производится в соответствии с Положением о порядке решения вопросов административно-территориального устройства (утверждено Указом Президиума Верховного Совета РСФСР от 17 августа 1982 г. "О порядке решения вопросов административно-территориального устройства РСФСР" // Ведомости РСФСР. 1982. N 34. Ст. 1271).


так что я пойду бороться за права дальше))))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*вера денисенко*, 

Верочка, только что хотела написать, что никаких изменений нет. Мы работаем по 36 часовой неделе. А вот что я нашла сейчас в инете.

В соответствии с постановлением Верховного Совета РСФСР от 1 ноября 1990 года №298/3-1 «О неотложных мерах по улучшению положения женщин, семьи, охраны материнства и детства на селе» (в рамках ст.92, 423 Трудового кодекса РФ) женщинам, работающим в сельской местности установлено сокращенное рабочее время – 36 часов в неделю.


Сокращенная продолжительность рабочего времени (36-часовая рабочая неделя) в отношении женщин, работающих в сельской местности, была установлена Постановлением Верховного Совета РСФСР от 1 ноября 1990 г. N 298/3-1 "О неотложных мерах по улучшению положения женщин, семьи, охраны материнства и детства на селе", и может применяться в настоящее время, так как согласно ст.423 ТК РФ изданные до введения в действие ТК РФ нормативные правовые акты Президента Российской Федерации, Правительства Российской Федерации и применяемые на территории Российской Федерации постановления Правительства СССР по вопросам, которые в соответствии с ТК РФ могут регулироваться только федеральными законами, действуют впредь до введения в действие соответствующих федеральных законов.
Так как закон, определенный для принятия ст.92 ТК РФ, не принят, то Постановление N 298/3-1 может вполне применяться и в настоящее время.

----------


## Рамоновна

НАШИ КРИТЕРИИ ОЦЕНКИ ЭФФЕКТИВНОСТИ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ СОТРУДНИКОВ
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Леди N

[QUOTE=Рамоновна;4561887]НАШИ КРИТЕРИИ ОЦЕНКИ ЭФФЕКТИВНОСТИ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ СОТРУДНИКОВ

Здорово!!!! Первый раз вижу такую разработку по культуре! Ирина Викторовна, а как это работает?
- кто собирает информацию по сотрудникам (какие- то доп документы они оформляют или как?)
- что является итогом- премия?
- сколько баллов всего нужно набрать

Ответьте, пожалуйста, - документ прямо- таки класснецкий!!

----------


## Натник

где то с этим док-том я встречалась...не помню где и когда...



> Ирина Викторовна, а как это работает?


да, очень бы хотелось узнать!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Рамоновна

Это может работать только при условии, если есть премиальный/надтарифный фонд. В конце прошлого года он у нас появился.(дотягивали ср. зарплату до нормы) Будет ли в этом году- неизвестно, но очень верится, что да. Дело в том, что задачу доведения ср. зарплаты до нормы, мы будем не при помощи повышения зарплат ВСЕМ ПОДРЯД, а за счет распределения этого фонда. 

КАК ЭТО РАБОТАЕТ.
В конце месяца-/-квартала собирается КОМИССИЯ ПО СТИМУЛИРОВАНИЮ ... как назовете. Руководители приносят оценочные листы по каждому сотруднику, где проставлено, за что и сколько баллов он заработал. Можно каждого сотрудника и не брать, не все же ЭФФЕКТИВНО работают. Комиссионно решается, кому и сколько баллов присудить.
Бухгалтерия по МЕТОДИКЕ расчитывает размер премии.(по-моему, они просто делят обем месячного-/-квартального фонда на общее количество "заработанных" баллов). Получаем цену одного балла-умножаем на количество баллов по каждому сотруднику=получаем размер премии.

МИНУСЫ:

1. У нас сейчас много сотрудников имеют % надбавки за расширение-качество-углубление. ???Кто сможет найти границу, ГДЕ сделано за зарплату, ГДЕ сделано за уже имеющуюся% надбавку, ГДЕ надо заплатить премию??? Это относится к таким графам, как =активное участие в районных мероприятиях=

2.ЦЕНА одного балла каждый раз будет разная. В мае заработают 100 баллов, а в августе-50 баллов... Вот и получится, что первое место за победу в конкурсе лучше иметь в августе, а не в мае...

В общем, здесь еще много нюансов.

А за оценку документа-спасибо!

----------


## Наташкин

> А за оценку документа-спасибо!


Да, Ирина документ, конечно интересный, но очень много..но...Как допустим оценивать работу художника оформителя, если он не принимает участие в фестивалях, а занимается конкретно оформительской деятельностью он ездит только на  курсы повышения квалиф. и то раз в год. Получится, что он останется на голом окладе? Да, он сбежит от нас и всё... :Smile3:

----------


## Рамоновна

У нашего художника УЖЕ заложена в штатное расписание 70% надбавка. И ее никто не будет у него отнимать. К этому он просто может получить *еще* премию, например, за новые декорации к Масленице, и пойдет это как АКТИВНОЕ УЧАСТИЕ В РАЙОННОМ МЕРОПРИЯТИИ. 

Если создавать надтарифный фонд, отнимая у людей сегодняшнюю зарплату, можно действительно всех растерять. 

Откуда может взяться надтарифный фонд сегодня?
В каждом регионе уже существуют свои нормативные цифры по средней зарплате работников культуры до 2018 года. У нас в 2013- 9.700, в 2018- 36.000. Чтобы "дотянуть" свой показатель в 2012 году до нормы, нам было надо дополнительно ХХХ рублей. Администрация района их выделила (несмотря на то, что все сельские ДК-находятся на бюджете поселений), и в декабре все сотрудники согласно этой таблице (считали работу за год) набрали от 5 до 50 баллов.
В 2013 году, чтобы соответствовать показателю, нам надо ЖЖЖ рублей в месяц. Сейчас этот вопрос на рассмотрении в администрации (давать-не давать) Но я думаю, что он решится положительно. ЗДЕСЬ ГЛАВНОЕ-ОТНОШЕНИЕ К КУЛЬТУРЕ, и оно в нашем районе - замечательное. Глава района до последнего будет отстаивать каждый клуб и каждую библиотеку. Вот сечас готовим для него документ с потребностями по каждому клубу, и он не ляжет "под сукно".

----------


## Наташкин

> ЗДЕСЬ ГЛАВНОЕ-ОТНОШЕНИЕ К КУЛЬТУРЕ


Это точно 100%.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Скажите пожалуйста, а у вас уже готовый отчет по показателям. Я не знаю даже как начать писать. В виде таблицы или в текстовом варианте. Если можно скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## Рамоновна

> отчет по показателям.


по каким? Если 7-нк, то мы его заполняли вручную в присланные формы.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

показатели эффективности деятельности работы учреждения.

----------


## Наташкин

> Я не знаю даже как начать писать. В виде таблицы или в текстовом варианте. Если можно скиньте пожалуйста.


*Лена Саженюк*, проконсультируйся с тем органом...отделом, которому ты сдаёшь отчет. У них же есть нормативы и рекомендации.



> показатели эффективности деятельности работы учреждения.


Лена, ты в какой области, республике ты проживаешь? Ещё раз повторюсь, у каждого региона свои показатели и нормативы.  :Aga: 
Конкретно мы, отчеты сдаем в РДНТ (Республиканский Дом Народного Творчества).

----------


## Рамоновна

> показатели эффективности деятельности работы учреждения.


действительно, разрабатываются регионами. Но мы, не дождавшись такового, издали свои критерии.

----------


## Леди N

Ирина Викторовна, подскажите, пожалуйста, какие документы есть в ВАШЕЙ организации по охране труда??? Извините, если пропустила эту информацию здесь на форуме- отправьте тогда, пожалуйста, в нужное место. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Леди N*, по охране труда: инструкции для каждого специалиста (для некоторых специалистов- по несолько инструкций), журналы инструктажа, комиссия создана по охране труда. Этим всем занимается кадровик (сидит в отделе культуры), все документы у нее. Недавно решили навести порядок в документации- клюнул жареный петух. Дело только начато. 

Брали информацию отсюда http://ottbdoc.narod.ru/paket.html

и отсюда  http://www.niiot.ru/doc/catalogue/doc_packages.htm

Но мне кажется, сделать полный пакет- на грани фантастики.

----------


## Леди N

> *Леди N*, по охране труда: инструкции для каждого специалиста (для некоторых специалистов- по несолько инструкций), журналы инструктажа, комиссия создана по охране труда. Этим всем занимается кадровик (сидит в отделе культуры), все документы у нее. Недавно решили навести порядок в документации- клюнул жареный петух. Дело только начато. 
> 
> Брали информацию отсюда http://ottbdoc.narod.ru/paket.html
> 
> 
> 
> и отсюда  http://www.niiot.ru/doc/catalogue/doc_packages.htm
> 
> Но мне кажется, сделать полный пакет- на грани фантастики.


Благодарю за помощь. С удовольствием побродила по сайту Вашего Дома культуры! Бесконечного творчества и гармонии :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Ирина Викторовна, а вы сайт создавали платно?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Ирина Викторовна, а вы сайт создавали платно?


Сайты на платформе  Narod бесплатны. Есть еще один неплохой ресурс Ucoz.ru Я там начала создавать свой сайт, но перешла на другой хостинг
Все они бесплатны. Есть еще несколько бесплатных платформ для создания сайтов.

----------


## Elen2

> ли нормативы официальные (Лучше по Украине) ,сколько мероприятий должен показывать кружок,а у нас все студии?


И еще ,как долго  готовится мероприятие?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> И еще ,как долго готовится мероприятие?


Лена, у меня есть вот такой документ, регламентирующий затраты времени на подготовку мероприятий, но он по России. трудоемкость (copy 2).doc
В любом случае, можно ориентироваться на него.

----------


## Натник

> регламентирующий затраты времени на подготовку мероприятий, но он по России


Алла, но он нигде и ни кем не утвержден...посмотреть его конечно можно, ну а если на него опираться, то наша производительность очень сильно упадет.. :Grin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла, у вас честно...получается работать по нормативам?


Конечно нет.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла, но он нигде и ни кем не утвержден...


Но его дает нам наш ОДНТ. Они его откуда-то взяли? А насчет производительности, я с тобой согласна. Этот документ хорош для того, чтобы, когда начальство что-то требует очень быстро сделать, а нам этого не хочется, сказать, что по нормативам на это мероприятие...нужно аж столько-то часов, а вы хотите, чтобы мы это сделали слишком быстро  :Yes4:

----------


## Наташкин

> Конечно нет.


Ну и для чего тогда они нужны? Может для очистки чьей-то совести  :Smile3: .
Мы тоже хотим такие нормативы, но это не реально, но опять же нам стало бы легче и времени больше не подготовку, и результат лучше. А если по 3 меропр. в неделю шлепать, то каков будет результат, если работает всего 2 чел.

----------


## Лена Саженюк

Спасибо огромное за информацию.

----------


## Lena65

девочки! Огромное спасибище за выставленную документацию!!!!! Рамоновна, Алла - супер! Поражаешься тому какую работу Вы проделываете, создавая разного рода документацию..... :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  
Ткните меня пожалуйста носом на Правила внутреннего распорядка.... Или может кто поделится разработанными правилами Районного Дома культуры... За ранее благодарю!!!!!  maikova_elena@mail.ru

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Lena65*, 
Отправила на почту

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Рамоновна  скажите пожалуйста  чему равняется один бал у вас если прировнять к рублю, у меня  например 1 бал это 70 рублей. Я например за 70 рублей в месяц клуб вести не буду. Вот Вы пишите что каждый раз цена бала будет разной. А как она может быть разной. У нас директор составила свою сетку. Например ведения 1 клубного формирования- одному поставила 2 бала а другому 4 бала. Стали задавать вопросы. Сетку временно отменили. Экономист стал общитывать  по новой, куда включил  свет, газ, использование аппаратуры, например за 1час, короче все, что может включать в себя проведения клуба. Что из этого дальше будет мы не знаем.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Например ведения 1 клубного формирования- одному поставила 2 бала а другому 4 бала.


За ведение клубного формирования- ЗАРПЛАТА!!! А за особые успехи-баллы.




> Вот Вы пишите что каждый раз цена бала будет разной. А как она может быть разной.


К примеру, премиальный фонд в месяц = 20 тыс.руб. В январе сотрудники набрали 100 баллов, 1 балл = 200руб. А в феврале набрали 200 баллов, 1 балл = 100 руб.
Ну это если грубо.

----------


## Рамоновна

Правила внутреннего трудового распорядка для работников
-------------------------------

1.	Общие положения

1.1.Правила внутреннего трудового распорядка ---------------------------- (далее - организация) – локальный нормативный акт, регламентирующий в соответствии с Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации и иными федеральными законами порядок приема и увольнения работников, основные права, обязанности и ответственность работников и работодателя, режим работы, время отдыха, применяемые к работникам меры поощрения и взыскания, а также иные вопросы регулирования трудовых отношений в организации.
1.2. Настоящие правила, а также все изменения и дополнения к ним утверждаются руководителем организации с учетом мнения представительного органа работников организации.
1.3. Соблюдение настоящих правил является обязательным для всех работников организации.
1.4. Работник организации знакомится с настоящими правилами до подписания трудового договора.

2.Порядок приема и увольнения работников

2.1. При приеме на работу с работником заключается трудовой договор.
2.2. При заключении трудового договора работодатель обязан потребовать от поступающего:
	паспорт или иной документ, удостоверяющий личность;
	трудовую книжку за исключением случаев, когда трудовой договор заключается впервые или работник поступает на работу на условиях совместительства;
	страховое свидетельство государственного пенсионного страхования;
	документы воинского учета – для военнообязанных и лиц, подлежащих призыву на военную службу;
	документы об образовании, о квалификации или наличии специальных знаний – при поступлении на работу, требующую специальных знаний или специальной подготовки.
В отдельных случаях с учетом специфики работы Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации, иными федеральными законами, указами Президента Российской Федерации и постановлениями Правительства Российской Федерации может предусматриваться необходимость предъявления при заключении трудового договора дополнительных документов.
Лица в возрасте до 18 лет принимаются на работу только после предварительного обязательного медицинского осмотра (обследования).
При заключении трудового договора впервые трудовая книжка и страховое свидетельство государственного пенсионного страхования оформляются работодателем.
При заключении с работником трудового договора в нем может быть предусмотрено условие об испытании работника в целях проверки его соответствия поручаемой работе. Отсутствие в трудовом договоре условия об испытании означает, что работник принят на работу без испытания.
2.3. Трудовой договор заключается в письменной форме на неопределенный или определенный срок. Документ составляется в двух экземплярах, каждый из которых подписывается сторонами. Один экземпляр трудового договора передается работнику, другой хранится у работодателя. Получение работником экземпляра трудового договора должно подтверждаться подписью работника на экземпляре трудового договора, хранящемся у работодателя.
2.4. Прием на работу оформляется приказом, который объявляется работнику под роспись в трехдневный срок со дня фактического начала работы.
2.5. Трудовой договор, не оформленный в письменной форме, считается заключенным, если работник приступил к работе с ведома или по поручению руководителя организации. В данном случае письменное оформление трудового договора должно быть произведено не позднее трех рабочих дней со дня фактического допущения работника к работе.
2.6. Изменение определенных сторонами условий трудового договора производится по соглашению между работником и работодателем, за исключением случаев, предусмотренных Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации. Соглашение об изменении определенных сторонами условий трудового договора заключается в письменной форме.
2.7. При приеме работника на работу или переводе его в установленном порядке на другую работу принимающий знакомит работника с поручаемой работой, условиями и оплатой труда, разъясняет его права и обязанности.
2.8. При приеме на работу, переводе на другую работу, в других, установленных трудовым законодательством случаях, а также в случае возникновения необходимости ответственный за охрану труда в организации знакомит всех сотрудников с требованиями охраны труда, проводит инструктаж по технике безопасности на рабочем месте каждого работника с занесением результатов в журнал инструктажа по технике безопасности на рабочем месте работников организации.
При выполнении своих трудовых обязанностей работник должен соблюдать соответствующую инструкцию по технике безопасности.
2.9. Работодатель обязан отстранить от работы (не допускать к работе) работника:
- появившегося на работе в состоянии алкогольного, наркотического или иного токсического опьянения;
- не прошедшего в установленном порядке обучение и проверку знаний и навыков в области охраны труда;
- в других случаях, предусмотренных статьей 76 Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации.
Работник отстраняется на весь период времени до установления обстоятельств, явившихся основанием для отстранения от работы или недопущения к работе.
2.10. Прекращение трудового договора может иметь место только по основаниям, предусмотренным трудовым законодательством.
2.11. Трудовой договор может быть в любое время расторгнут по соглашению сторон трудового договора.
2.12. Работник имеет право расторгнуть трудовой договор, письменно предупредив об этом работодателя не позднее чем за две недели, если иной срок не установлен Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации или иным федеральным законом. По истечении срока предупреждения об увольнении работник вправе прекратить работу.
По договоренности между сторонами трудовой договор может быть расторгнут в срок, о котором просит работник.
2.13. Срочные трудовые договоры с работниками прекращаются с соблюдением правил, установленных статьей 79 Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации. 
2.14. Расторжение трудового договора по инициативе работодателя производится по основаниям, предусмотренным статьей 81 Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации. Не допускается увольнение работника по инициативе работодателя (за исключением случая ликвидации организации) в период его временной нетрудоспособности и в период пребывания в отпуске.
2.15. Прекращение трудового договора оформляется приказом, подписываемым руководителем организации или лицом, им уполномоченным. С данным приказом работник знакомится под роспись.
2.16. Днем прекращения трудового договора во всех случаях является последний день работы работника, за исключением случаев, когда работник фактически не работал, но за ним в соответствии с Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации или иным федеральным законом сохранялось место работы (должность).
В день прекращения трудового договора специалист по кадрам организации выдает работнику трудовую книжку, а также по письменному заявлению работника заверенные надлежащим образом копии документов, связанных с работой. В этот же день бухгалтерия организации производит с работником окончательный расчет. Записи в трудовую книжку об основании и причине прекращения трудового договора производятся в точном соответствии с формулировками Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации или иного федерального закона и со ссылкой на соответствующую статью, часть статьи, пункт статьи данных документов.

3. Основные права, обязанности и ответственность работников

3.1. Работник имеет право на:
- заключение, изменение и расторжение трудового договора в порядке и на условиях, которые установлены Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации, иными федеральными законами;
- предоставление ему работы, обусловленной трудовым договором;
- рабочее место, соответствующее государственным нормативным требованиям охраны труда и условиям, предусмотренным коллективным договором;
- своевременную и в полном объеме выплату заработной платы в соответствии со своей квалификацией, сложностью труда, количеством и качеством выполненной работы;
- отдых, обеспечиваемый установлением нормальной продолжительности рабочего времени, предоставлением еженедельных выходных дней, нерабочих праздничных дней, оплачиваемых ежегодных отпусков.
Другие права работников установлены статьей 21 Трудового кодекса Российской Федерации, а также могут предусматриваться коллективным договором, локальными нормативными актами организации и трудовым договором.
3.2. Работник обязан:
- добросовестно исполнять свои трудовые обязанности, возложенные на него трудовым договором и должностной инструкцией;
- соблюдать настоящие правила, другие локальные нормативные акты организации;
- соблюдать трудовую дисциплину;
- выполнять установленные нормы труда;
- соблюдать требования по охране труда и обеспечению безопасности труда;
- бережно относиться к имуществу работодателя (в т.ч. к имуществу третьих лиц, находящемуся у работодателя, если работодатель несет ответственность за сохранность этого имущества) и других работников;
- незамедлительно сообщать работодателю либо непосредственному руководителю о возникновении ситуаций, представляющих угрозу жизни и здоровью людей, сохранности имущества работодателя (в т.ч. имущества третьих лиц, находящегося у работодателя, если работодатель несет ответственность за сохранность этого имущества).
3.3. Работник обязан возместить работодателю причиненный ему прямой действительный ущерб. Материальная ответственность работника исключается в случаях возникновения ущерба вследствие непреодолимой силы, нормального хозяйственного риска, крайней необходимости или необходимой обороны либо неисполнения работодателем обязанности по обеспечению надлежащих условий для хранения имущества, вверенного работнику.

4. Основные права, обязанности и ответственность работодателя

4.1. Работодатель имеет право:
- заключать, изменять и расторгать трудовые договоры с работниками в порядке и на условиях, которые установлены Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации, иными федеральными законами;
- вести коллективные переговоры и заключать коллективные договоры;
- поощрять работников за добросовестный эффективный труд;
- требовать от работников исполнения ими трудовых обязанностей и бережного отношения к имуществу работодателя (в т.ч. к имуществу третьих лиц, находящемуся у работодателя, если работодатель несет ответственность за сохранность этого имущества) и других работников, соблюдения настоящих правил;
- привлекать работников к дисциплинарной и материальной ответственности в порядке, установленном Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации, иными федеральными законами;
- принимать локальные нормативные акты; создавать объединения работодателей в целях представительства и защиты своих интересов и вступать в них.
4.2. Работодатель обязан:
- соблюдать трудовое законодательство и иные нормативные правовые акты, условия коллективного договора, соглашений и трудовых договоров;
- предоставлять работникам работу, обусловленную трудовым договором;
- обеспечивать безопасность и условия труда, соответствующие государственным нормативным требованиям охраны труда;
- обеспечивать работников оборудованием, инструментами, технической документацией и иными средствами, необходимыми для исполнения ими трудовых обязанностей;
- обеспечивать работникам равную оплату за труд равной ценности;
- исполнять иные обязанности, предусмотренные трудовым законодательством и иными нормативными правовыми актами, содержащими нормы трудового права, коллективным договором, соглашениями, локальными нормативными актами и трудовыми договорами.
4.3. Работодатель обязан возместить работнику не полученный им заработок во всех случаях незаконного лишения его возможности трудиться.
Работодатель, причинивший ущерб имуществу работника, возмещает этот ущерб в полном объеме.
При нарушении работодателем установленного срока выплаты заработной платы, оплаты отпуска, выплат при увольнении и других выплат, причитающихся работнику, работодатель обязан выплатить их с уплатой процентов (денежной компенсации) в размере не ниже одной трехсотой действующей в это время ставки рефинансирования Центрального банка Российской Федерации от не выплаченных в срок сумм за каждый день задержки начиная со следующего дня после установленного срока выплаты по день фактического расчета включительно.
Моральный вред, причиненный работнику неправомерными действиями или бездействием работодателя, возмещается работнику в денежной форме в размерах, определяемых соглашением сторон трудового договора.

5. Рабочее время и время отдыха

5.1. В организации устанавливается 
- для работников --------------------------
- пятидневная рабочая неделя с двумя выходными днями (------------). Рабочий день устанавливается с -------- до -----. Обеденный перерыв устанавливается продолжительностью один час (с ----- до -----). В другое время обеденный перерыв использовать не разрешается.
Перерыв не включается в рабочее время и не оплачивается. Работник может использовать его по своему усмотрению, в том числе покидать свое рабочее место.
- для специалистов ---------------------
- шестидневная рабочая неделя с выходным днем – ----------------------.
1 ставка 	0,75 ставки 	0,5 ставки
--

Технический персонал работает в режиме, согласованном с заведующими сельскими филиалами из расчета --------- часов в день – на одну ставку, ----------- часа – на 0,75 ставки, ----------- часа – на 0,5 ставки.
5.2. Продолжительность рабочего дня, непосредственно предшествующих нерабочему праздничному дню, уменьшается на один час.
Нерабочими праздничными днями в Российской Федерации являются:
1-5 января – Новогодние каникулы
7 января – Рождество Христово
23 февраля – День защитника Отечества
8 марта – Международный женский день
1 мая – Праздник Весны и Труда
9 мая – День Победы
12 июня – День России
4 ноября – День народного единства
При совпадении выходного и праздничного дней выходной день переносится на следующий после праздничного рабочий день.
5.3. Учет рабочего времени ведется сотрудниками, назначенными по приказу организации.
5.4. Работникам предоставляются ежегодные отпуска с сохранением места работы (должности) и среднего заработка.
Ежегодный основной оплачиваемый отпуск предоставляется продолжительностью 28 календарных дней. Нерабочие праздничные дни, приходящиеся на период ежегодного основного оплачиваемого отпуска, в число календарных дней отпуска не включаются.
5.5. Право на использование отпуска за первый год работы возникает у работника по истечении шести месяцев его непрерывной работы в организации. По соглашению сторон оплачиваемый отпуск работнику может быть предоставлен и по истечении шести месяцев.
Отпуск за второй и последующий годы работы может предоставляться в любое время рабочего года в соответствии с очередностью предоставления ежегодных оплачиваемых отпусков (графиком отпусков).
Очередность предоставления отпусков, оформляемая графиком отпусков, устанавливается работодателем с учетом производственной необходимости после получения информации о пожеланиях работников.
Не позднее 1 декабря каждого года работник должен письменно сообщить о своих пожеланиях в отношении отпуска на следующий календарный год своему непосредственному руководителю или специалисту по кадрам, указав дату начала и продолжительность отпуска и его частей. Представленные после 1 декабря пожелания не учитываются.
5.6. По соглашению между работником и работодателем ежегодный оплачиваемый отпуск может быть разделен на части. При этом хотя бы одна из частей этого отпуска должна быть не менее 14 календарных дней.
5.7. Отзыв работника из отпуска допускается только с его согласия и оформляется приказом по личному составу. Неиспользованная в связи с этим часть отпуска должна быть предоставлена по выбору работника в удобное для него время в течение текущего рабочего года или присоединена к отпуску за следующий рабочий год.
5.8. При увольнении работнику выплачивается денежная компенсация за все неиспользованные отпуска. По письменному заявлению работника неиспользованные отпуска могут быть предоставлены ему с последующим увольнением (за исключением случаев увольнения за виновные действия).
5.9. По семейным обстоятельствам и другим уважительным причинам работнику по его письменному заявлению может быть предоставлен отпуск без сохранения заработной платы, продолжительность которого определяется по соглашению между работником и работодателем. Работник должен согласовать дату начала и продолжительность отпуска без сохранения заработной платы со своим непосредственным руководителем.
5.10. Работники, совмещающие работу с обучением, имеют право на дополнительные отпуска с сохранением среднего заработка в соответствии с Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации.


6. Сроки и место выплаты заработной платы
6.1. Заработная плата выплачивается ------------------- каждого месяца. При совпадении дня выплаты с выходным или нерабочим праздничным днем выплата заработной платы производится накануне этого дня.
6.2. Заработная плата перечисляется на лицевой счет работника по его письменному заявлению.

7. Поощрения за труд

7.1. За высокопрофессиональное выполнение трудовых обязанностей, инициативу, творчество и применение в работе современных форм и методов организации труда, качественную подготовку и проведение мероприятий, продолжительную и безупречную работу и другие достижения в труде применяются следующие меры поощрения работников организации:
-------------------------------------------
-

8. Ответственность за нарушение дисциплины труда

8.1. За совершение дисциплинарного проступка, то есть неисполнение или ненадлежащее исполнение работником по его вине возложенных на него трудовых обязанностей, работодатель имеет право применять к нему следующие дисциплинарные взыскания:
- замечание;
- выговор;
- увольнение по соответствующим основаниям.
8.2. До наложения взыскания от нарушителя трудовой дисциплины должно быть затребовано письменное объяснение. Если по истечении двух рабочих дней указанное объяснение работником не предоставлено, то составляется соответствующий акт. Непредставление работником объяснения не является препятствием для применения дисциплинарного взыскания.
8.3. За каждое нарушение трудовой дисциплин может быть применено только одно дисциплинарное взыскание. При наложении дисциплинарного взыскания должны учитываться тяжесть совершенного проступка, обстоятельства, при которых он совершен, предшествующая работа и поведение работника.
8.4. Приказ о применении дисциплинарного взыскания объявляется работнику под роспись в течение трех рабочих дней со дня его издания, не считая времени отсутствия работника на работе. Если работник отказывается ознакомиться с указанным приказом под роспись, то составляется соответствующий акт.
8.5. Если в течение года со дня применения дисциплинарного взыскания работник не будет подвергнут новому дисциплинарному взысканию, то он считается не имеющим дисциплинарного взыскания.
Дисциплинарное взыскание до истечения года со дня его применения может быть снято работодателем по своей инициативе, просьбе самого работника, ходатайству его непосредственного руководителя или представительного органа работников организации.

СОГЛАСОВАНО
Протокол заседания профкома
От __________ №________

----------


## Lena65

*Алла и Александр*, 
*Рамоновна*, Девочки, и вновь спасибо большое!!!!!! Старые правила есть - подкорректирую благодаря Вам!!!!  :Yes4:  И вообще здорово что есть Вы!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Наташкин

> ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВО РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
> 
> РАСПОРЯЖЕНИЕ
> от 28 декабря 2012 г. N 2606-р
> ПЛАН
> МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ ("ДОРОЖНАЯ КАРТА") "ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ В ОТРАСЛЯХ
> СОЦИАЛЬНОЙ СФЕРЫ, НАПРАВЛЕННЫЕ НА ПОВЫШЕНИЕ ЭФФЕКТИВНОСТИ
> СФЕРЫ КУЛЬТУРЫ"


Девочки, привет, как у вас на местах восприняли этот документ, и приняли ли его в работу?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Девочки, привет, как у вас на местах восприняли этот документ, и приняли ли его в работу?


Тишина... Там большинство документов - в полномочиях области. Область молчит.

----------


## Наташкин

> Область молчит.


А область в курсе?
Просто наши коллеги вообще его не видели и не читали. И заявили мне, что в всё, то что я нашла в инете это хлам, что оттуда ничего брать нельзя. Выставили меня полной идиоткой. :Smile3:

----------


## вокся

> А область в курсе?


Наш  соседний район край трепит этой картой с начала января... К нам с края еще ничего не приходило....(((( Может они как-то избирательно напрягают районы? По крайней мере у нас)))

----------


## Рамоновна

> (((( Может они как-то избирательно напрягают районы? По крайней мере у нас)))


у нас  в одном из районов собираются запустить пилотный проект по равитию сельской культуры .... a что мы делаем в это время? результаты-то завтра не появятся...минимум-через год.

----------


## Наташкин

> результаты-то завтра не появятся...минимум-через год


Хорошо если через год. Но не секрет, что многие показатели приписываются, а что будет дальше.... если, те кто уже приписывал, им же придется ещё больше приписать, т.к по нормативам везде должен идти прирост, хоть небольшой, но... все ж.

----------


## Юлия Влад

Добрый день всем! "Дорожную карту" мы в Республике Татарстан только что начали изучать, правда наше Министерство культуры Республики Татарстан еще не направили нам методические рекомендации. Сами вот ищем и изучаем опыт других регионов кто раньше всех перешел на НСОТ, мы только с 1 октября 2012 года перешли на НСОТ. Одно понятно что "дорожная карта" это пошаговая модель развития и планирования объекта культуры.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Одно понятно что "дорожная карта" это пошаговая модель развития и планирования *объекта* культуры.


мне кажется, что ОТРАСЛИ культуры в отдельно взятом муниципальном образовании/регионе. Вряд ли мы будем составлять дорожную карту Дома культуры, скорее всего- поселения, района, области, республики....

----------


## muxlen

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько часов в неделю должен работать хормейстер детской образцовой студии? И аккомпаниатор этой же студии? Заранее спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Тефия

Добрый день! Девочки! Прошу помощи у Вас! У нас грядет аттестация рабочихмест ((((  Нужны инструкции по охране труда на хормейстера и аккомпониатора... Облазила весь инет, попадаю все на какие то вирусные страницы... Одна надежда на Вас!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Тефия*, 
Вот что нашла сейчас в нете

Инструкция по охране труда для преподавателя хореографического класса.

1. Общие требования охраны труда.

1.1.  К самостоятельной работе МОУ ДОД «ЯДШИ» преподавателем допускаются лица в возрасте не моложе 18 лет, прошедшие соответствующую подготовку, инструктаж по охране труда, медицинский осмотр и не имеющие противопоказаний по состоянию здоровья.

1.2.  При работе преподавателям соблюдать правила внутреннего трудового распорядка, установленные режимы труда и отдыха.

1.3.  При проведении занятий в классе возможно воздействие на работающих и детей следующих опасных факторов:

-  нарушение остроты зрения при недостаточной освещенности класса;

-  травмы при падении детей во время проведения занятий;

-  поражение электрическим током при использовании неисправных электрических звуковоспроизводящих музыкальных аппаратов и инструментов.

1.4.  В классе должен быть вывешен комнатный термометр для контроля температурного режима.

1.5.  Работающие обязаны соблюдать правила пожарной безопасности, знать места расположения первичных средств пожаротушения и направления эвакуации при пожаре.

1.6. При несчастном случае немедленно сообщить об этом администрации учреждения.

1.7.  В процессе работы соблюдать правила личной гигиены, содержать в чистоте рабочее место.

1.8.  Лица, допустившие невыполнение или нарушение инструкции по охране труда, привлекаются к дисциплинарной ответственности в соответствии с правилами внутреннего трудового распорядка и, при необходимости, подвергаются внеочередной проверке знаний норм и правил охраны труда.

2.  Требования охраны труда перед началом работы.

2.1.  Включить полностью освещение класса и убедиться в исправной работе светильников. Наименьшая освещенность должна быть: при люминесцентных лампах не менее 200 лк. (13 Вт/кв. м), при лампах накаливания не менее 100 лк. (32 Вт/кв.м,).

2.2.  Убедиться в исправности электрооборудования класса: светильники должны быть надежно подвешены к потолку и иметь светорассеивающую арматуру; коммутационные коробки должны быть закрыты крышками, а электророзетки - фалынвилками; корпуса и крышки выключателей и розеток не должны иметь трещин и сколов, а также оголенных контактов.

2.3.  При использовании на занятиях электрических звуковоспроизводящих музыкальных аппаратов и инструментов убедиться в их исправности и целостности подводящих кабелей и электровилок.

2.4.  Проверить санитарное состояние класса и проветрить его, открыв окна или фрамуги и двери. Окна в открытом положении фиксировать крючками, а фрамуги должны иметь ограничители. Проветривание закончить за 30 мин. до прихода детей.

2.5.  Убедиться в том, что температура воздуха в классе не ниже 19°С.

2.6. Во избежание падения детей убедиться в том, что ковры и дорожки надежно прикреплены к полу.

3.  Требования охраны труда во время работы

3.1.Строго соблюдать методику проведения занятия.

3.2.Соблюдать установленную продолжительность занятия:

-  для младшей и средней групп - 40- 45 мин.

-  для старшей группы - 40 - 45 мин.

-  для подготовительной группы - 25-30 мин.

3.3.При проведении занятия поддерживать дисциплину и порядок, следить за тем, чтобы дети выполняли все указания преподавателя.

3.4.Не разрешать детям самовольно покидать место проведения занятия.

3.5.При использовании на занятии электрических звуковоспроизводящих аппаратов и инструментов (магнитофон, проигрыватель, телевизор и др.) руководствоваться «Инструкцией по охране труда при использовании технических средств обучения».

3.6.При поднятой крышке музыкального инструмента (рояль, фортепиано и др.) следить за тем, чтобы крышка надежно и устойчиво опиралась на упор, не подставлять под поднятую крышку руки.

4.  Требования охраны труда в аварийных ситуациях.

4.1.  При возникновении пожара немедленно эвакуировать детей из класса, сообщить о пожаре администрации учреждения и в ближайшую пожарную часть и приступить к тушению очага возгорания с помощью первичных средств пожаротушения.

4.2.  При получении травмы оказать первую помощь пострадавшему, при необходимости отправить его в ближайшее лечебное учреждение и сообщить об этом администрации учреждения.

4.3.  При поражении электрическим током немедленно отключить напряжение и в случае отсутствия у пострадавшего дыхания и пульса сделать ему искусственное дыхание или провести непрямой (закрытый) массаж сердца до восстановления дыхания и пульса и отправить пострадавшего в ближайшее лечебное учреждение.

5.  Требования охраны труда по окончании работы.

5.1.  Выключить электрические звуковоспроизводящие аппараты и инструменты.

5.2.  Убрать в отведенное место инвентарь и оборудование.

5.3.  Проветрить класс, закрыть окна, фрамуги и выключить свет.

С инструкцией ознакомлена:    подпись имеется                                  С.И. Карамаликова.




Согласовано
Утверждено
Председатель профсоюзной организации МОУ ДОД «ЯДШИ»

                                 Л.И. Доброхотова

Директор МОУ ДОД «ЯДШИ»

                          О.П. Краснова



Должностная инструкция преподавателя  хореографа.

I. Общие положения.

Прием на работу и увольнение осуществляет директор школы. Хореограф непосредственно подчиняется в своей работе директору На должность хореографа назначаются лица, имеющие педагогическое образование. Хореограф руководствуется в своей деятельности уставом школы, приказами и рас*поряжениями администрации школы, основными нормативно-методическими документами, правилами внутреннего распорядка школы, настоящей должностной инструкцией.

II. Функции.

Хореограф выполняет следующие функции:

-                  осуществляет развитие музыкальных и хореографических способностей и эмоциональной сферы, творческой деятельности воспитанников;

-                  формирует их эстетический вкус, используя различные виды и формы органи*зации музыкальной деятельности и хореографической деятельности;

-                   определяет направление педагогической деятельности с учетом индивидуаль*ных и возрастных особенностей воспитанников, а также их творческих кол*лективов;

-    оказывает помощь в подготовке и проведении внеклассных мероприятий, школьных утренников и вечеров;

-        отвечает за соблюдение правил техники безопасности при занятиях хореогра*фией.

III. Права.

Хореограф имеет право:

-       запрашивать от работников, а в необходимых случаях и администрации шко*лы, нужные материалы по процессу образовательной и воспитательной дея*тельности;

-     вносить на рассмотрение администрации предложения по совершенствованию форм, средств и методов обучения;

-      давать учащимся во время занятий обязательные распоряжения, относящиеся к организации занятий;

-     вызывать от имени школы родителей учащихся (лиц их заменяющих) для со*беседования;

-       обращаться к администрации и в Совет школы с заявлениями, которые подле*жат обязательному рассмотрению;

                           -        знакомиться с документами, содержащими оценку его работы.

IV. Ответственность.

Хореограф несет ответственность за:

-                  своевременное и качественное выполнение обязанностей, возложения на него настоящей  инструкцией;

-        несет личную ответственность в соответствии с действующим законодательст*вом за несчастные случаи, происшедшие с учащимися во время учебно- воспитательного процесса в результате нарушения правил и норм охраны тру*да;

-    ведение четких, точных, аккуратных записей в классном журнале; прямой действительный ущерб, причиненный по его вине имуществу школы.

V. Взаимоотношения.

Хореограф в процессе своей деятельности взаимодействует с педагогическим, административным, обслуживающим персоналом по вопросам качественного ведения учебно- воспитательного процесса.

----------


## Алла и Александр

А вот сайт, где много различных должностных инструкций

Должностная инструкция аккомпаниатора.

(организационно-правовая  (подпись)    (Ф.И.О., должность руководителя
   форма, наименование                   или иного должностного лица,
организации, учреждения)                 уполномоченного утверждать
                                            должностную инструкцию)

                                               "___" ____________ 20__ г.

                                                     М.П.

                          Должностная инструкция
                      аккомпаниатора-концертмейстера
              _____________________________________________
              (наименование организации, учреждения и т.п.)

      Настоящая  должностная  инструкция   разработана  и  утверждена  на
основании  трудового  договора  с  аккомпаниатором-концертмейстером  и  в
соответствии с положениями Трудового кодекса  Российской Федерации и иных
нормативно-правовых актов, регулирующих трудовые правоотношения.

                           1. Общие положения

      1.1. Аккомпаниатор-концертмейстер     относится     к     категории
специалистов   (работников   учреждений   культуры)   и   непосредственно
подчиняется ______________________________________________________.
            (наименование должности непосредственного руководителя)
      1.2. На должность  аккомпаниатора-концертмейстера принимается лицо,
имеющее высшее профессиональное  образование и стаж работы  по профилю не
менее _____ лет или среднее профессиональное образование и стаж работы по
профилю не менее ___ лет.
      1.3. Аккомпаниатор-концертмейстер   принимается  и  увольняется   с
работы приказом ____________________________.
                  (должность руководителя)
      1.4. Аккомпаниатор-концертмейстер должен знать:
      - решения Правительства Российской Федерации по вопросам культуры и
искусства;
      - приказы,    распоряжения   и   другие    нормативные   документы,
утверждаемые  Министерством  культуры и массовых  коммуникаций Российской
Федерации и учредителем коллектива, касающиеся деятельности театра;
      - музыкальную литературу для своего инструмента;
      - принципы концертмейстерской работы в хореографии;
      - основные направления развития современной музыки;
      - классические и современные музыкальные произведения;
      - методы вокальной педагогики и ансамблевого (хорового) пения;
      - правила   и  нормы   охраны   труда,   техники   безопасности   и
противопожарной защиты.

                       2. Должностные обязанности

      Аккомпаниатор-концертмейстер    в    рамках    своих    должностных
обязанностей:
      2.1. Участвует непосредственно в подготовке музыкального оформления
новых спектаклей.
      2.2. Разучивает с артистами вокальные партии.
      2.3. Аккомпанирует на танцевальных репетициях.
      2.4. Проводит    под   руководством    дирижера    (художественного
руководителя) музыкальные занятия текущего репертуара.
      2.5. Осуществляет  на репетициях  музыкальное  сопровождение  новых
спектаклей,  предназначенное  для звукового оформления, вплоть до момента
ввода оркестра или механической записи.
      2.6. Исполняет   новые   музыкальные   произведения   с   листа   и
транспонирует нотный материал обычной сложности.

                                3. Права

      Аккомпаниатор-концертмейстер имеет право:
      3.1. На все предусмотренные законодательством социальные гарантии.
      3.2. Знакомиться   с  проектами  решений  руководства   учреждения,
касающимися его деятельности.
      3.3. Вносить   на   рассмотрение    руководства    предложения   по
совершенствованию  работы,  связанной  с обязанностями,  предусмотренными
настоящей инструкцией.
      3.4. В  пределах   своей   компетенции  сообщать  непосредственному
руководителю  о всех  выявленных  в процессе  деятельности  недостатках и
вносить предложения по их устранению.
      3.5. Требовать  от  руководства  учреждения  оказания  содействия в
исполнении своих должностных обязанностей и прав.
      3.6. Повышать свою профессиональную квалификацию.
      3.7. Другие права, предусмотренные трудовым законодательством.

                           4. Ответственность

      Аккомпаниатор-концертмейстер несет ответственность:
      4.1. За неисполнение или ненадлежащее  исполнение своих должностных
обязанностей,  предусмотренных  настоящей  должностной  инструкцией,  - в
пределах, определенных действующим трудовым законодательством РФ.
      4.2. За причинение материального ущерба  работодателю - в пределах,
определенных действующим трудовым и гражданским законодательством РФ.
      4.3. За правонарушения, совершенные  в процессе осуществления своей
деятельности, - в пределах,  определенных  действующим  административным,
уголовным, гражданским законодательством РФ.

Должностная инструкция разработана в соответствии с ____________________.
                                                    (наименование, номер
                                                      и дата документа)

Руководитель кадровой службы
_________________________
   (инициалы, фамилия)
_________________________
        (подпись)
"__" _____________ 20__г.

Согласовано:

_________________________
   (инициалы, фамилия)
_________________________
      (должность)
_________________________
        (подпись)
"__" _____________ 20__г.

С инструкцией ознакомлен:
_________________________
   (инициалы, фамилия)
_________________________
        (подпись)
"__" _____________ 20__г.

----------


## Алла и Александр

_______________________ ___________ ____________________________________
(организационно-правовая  (подпись)    (Ф.И.О., должность руководителя
   форма, наименование                   или иного должностного лица,
организации, учреждения)                 уполномоченного утверждать
                                            должностную инструкцию)

                                               "___" ____________ 20__ г.

                                                     М.П.

                          Должностная инструкция
                              хормейстера
              _____________________________________________
              (наименование организации, учреждения и т.п.)

      Настоящая  должностная   инструкция  разработана  и  утверждена  на
основании   трудового   договора   с  хормейстером  и  в  соответствии  с
положениями  Трудового  кодекса  Российской  Федерации и иных нормативно-
правовых актов, регулирующих трудовые правоотношения.

                           1. Общие положения

      1.1. Хормейстер  относится  к  категории  специалистов  (работников
учреждений культуры) и непосредственно подчиняется главному хормейстеру.
      1.2. На должность  хормейстера  принимается  лицо,  имеющее  высшее
профессиональное образование  и стаж работы по профилю не менее 3 лет или
среднее  профессиональное  образование и стаж работы  по профилю не менее
5 лет.
      1.3. Хормейстер принимается и увольняется с работы приказом _______
______________________________.
   (должность руководителя)
      1.4. Хормейстер должен знать:
      - решения Правительства Российской Федерации по вопросам культуры и
искусства;
      - приказы,    распоряжения    и   другие   нормативные   документы,
утверждаемые  Министерством  культуры и массовых  коммуникаций Российской
Федерации и учредителем коллектива по организации хоровой работы;
      - методологию творческого процесса в музыкальном театре;
      - классический  и  современный  российский  и  зарубежный репертуар
музыкальных театров;
      - историю музыки;
      - основы режиссуры и актерского мастерства;
      - основы   организации   театрального    производства,    трудового
законодательства;
      - правила   и  нормы   охраны   труда,   техники   безопасности   и
противопожарной защиты.

                       2. Должностные обязанности

      Хормейстер в рамках своих должностных обязанностей:
      2.1. Готовит  с хоровым  коллективом  исполнение  хоровых  партий в
новых и ранее созданных спектаклях.
      2.2. Дирижирует хором.
      2.3. Ведет  с  артистами   групповые   и   индивидуальные  занятия,
добиваясь высокого профессионального уровня исполнения.
      2.4. Контролирует   качество   исполнения  произведения   хором  на
спектаклях текущего репертуара.
      2.5. Выполняет   задания   главного   хормейстера,    связанные   с
производственно-творческой деятельностью коллектива хора.
      2.6. Участвует в мероприятиях по пропаганде  достижений музыкально-
театрального искусства и повышению квалификации творческих работников.

                                3. Права

      Хормейстер имеет право:
      3.1. На все предусмотренные законодательством социальные гарантии.
      3.2. Знакомиться   с  проектами  решений  руководства   учреждения,
касающимися его деятельности.
      3.3. Вносить   на   рассмотрение    руководства    предложения   по
совершенствованию  работы,  связанной  с обязанностями,  предусмотренными
настоящей инструкцией.
      3.4. В  пределах  своей   компетенции  сообщать   непосредственному
руководителю  о всех выявленных  в процессе  деятельности  недостатках  и
вносить предложения по их устранению.
      3.5. Требовать  от руководства  учреждения  оказания  содействия  в
исполнении своих должностных обязанностей и прав.
      3.6. Повышать свою профессиональную квалификацию.
      3.7. Другие права, предусмотренные трудовым законодательством.

                           4. Ответственность

      Хормейстер несет ответственность:
      4.1. За неисполнение или ненадлежащее  исполнение своих должностных
обязанностей,  предусмотренных  настоящей  должностной  инструкцией,  - в
пределах, определенных действующим трудовым законодательством РФ.
      4.2. За причинение материального ущерба  работодателю - в пределах,
определенных действующим трудовым и гражданским законодательством РФ.
      4.3. За правонарушения,  совершенные в процессе осуществления своей
деятельности, - в пределах,  определенных  действующим  административным,
уголовным, гражданским законодательством РФ.

Должностная инструкция разработана в соответствии с ____________________.
                                                    (наименование, номер
                                                      и дата документа)

Руководитель кадровой службы
_________________________
   (инициалы, фамилия)
_________________________
        (подпись)
"__" _____________ 20__г.

Согласовано:

_________________________
   (инициалы, фамилия)
_________________________
      (должность)
_________________________
        (подпись)
"__" _____________ 20__г.

С инструкцией ознакомлен:
_________________________
   (инициалы, фамилия)
_________________________
        (подпись)
"__" _____________ 20__г.

----------


## ната58

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги. Я обращаюсь с просьбой - разрабатывал ли кто паспорт антитеррористической защищённости объекта? С меня требуют / я работаю директором МКУК ЦКД/, а я даже не знаю что это такое и как он выглядит. Может кто -то знает про этот паспорт - подскажите, пожалуйста, как его делать.

----------


## Натник

> разрабатывал ли кто паспорт антитеррористической защищённости объекта? С меня требуют / я работаю директором МКУК ЦКД/, а я даже не знаю что это такое и как он выглядит. Может кто -то знает про


мы делали такой, где то здесь выкладывала, на всякий случай дублирую..

http://rghost.ru/private/44195429/b8...57fbaecb489ccd

----------


## вокся

Девочки... Помогите... Я - тупой директор... ) Борюсь с этим, пока плохо получается) У меня нет многих нормативных документов, которые обязаны быть в учреждении культуры. Постепенно, в промежутках между глобальным количеством мероприятий и основным местом работы, привожу их в соответствие. 
Объясните, пожалуйста: кого я имею право назначить ответственным за пожарную безопасность? 
Поясню ситуацию. Я запрещаю курение в помещении. Естественно, мужики с этим не согласны. Есть особенно упертый чел, который сказал, что курил, курит и будет курить в своем кабинете. Это рабочий РДК. Могу ли конкретно его назначить? При  соблюдении каких условий?

----------


## Кочененко

Добрый день уважаемые коллеги!Меня зовут Наталья,я уже сутки сижу на этом сайте,не могу оторваться!Вчера была на совещании с областным минстром культуры.До 15 мая мы должны разработать концепцию развития культуры каждого учреждения и поселения в целом.ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ УСЛЫШАЛА ТЕРМИН -ДОРОЖНАЯ КАРТА!ЧТО ЭТО ТАКОЕ И КАК ОНА СОСТАВЛЯЕТСЯ? Если кто откликнется ,буду очень при знательна!

----------


## Леди N

> Добрый день уважаемые коллеги!Меня зовут Наталья,я уже сутки сижу на этом сайте,не могу оторваться!Вчера была на совещании с областным минстром культуры.До 15 мая мы должны разработать концепцию развития культуры каждого учреждения и поселения в целом.ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ УСЛЫШАЛА ТЕРМИН -ДОРОЖНАЯ КАРТА!ЧТО ЭТО ТАКОЕ И КАК ОНА СОСТАВЛЯЕТСЯ? Если кто откликнется ,буду очень при знательна!


Наталья, о дорожных картах мир узнал из распоряжения Д.А.Медведева от 28.12.2012 № 2606-р (поищите- интернет, Гарант, Консультант- что доступно)

Дорожная карта- это план мероприятий, направленный на повышение эффективности сферы культуры.

В журнале "Справочник руководителя учреждения культуры" № 2, № 3 за 2013 год есть публикации на эту тему в разделе НОРМАТИВНЫЕ ДОКУМЕНТЫ

----------


## Кочененко

Спасибо,что откликнулись,но может у кого есть уже какие то наработки?

----------


## Наташкин

> но может у кого есть уже какие то наработки?


http://kultura27.ru/document/mo/muni...zvitie-otrasl/

----------


## вера денисенко

*Наташкин*, Наташ а вы для своего СДК писали программу развития?

----------


## вера денисенко

> антитеррористической защищённости объекта


он называется паспорт безопасности

----------


## вера денисенко

> который сказал, что курил, курит и будет курить в своем кабинете.


сейчас есть закон по которому вы можете оштрафовать...и уплатив не малую сумму он может перестанет это делать...у меня даже на крыльце не курят,так курение в общественном месте строго запрещено...

----------


## Наташкин

> Наташкин, Наташ а вы для своего СДК писали программу развития?


Нет, Вера, просто набрала в Яндексе, эта программа подходит к Дорожной карте

----------


## Рамоновна

*Кочененко*, Каждый регион/область уже выпустили свою дорожную карту, основываясь на всероссийской. Получив этот документ, каждый район разрабатывает свою дорожную карту, со своми цифрами, и сдает ее в область. В областной карте - около 16 показателей, мы взяли семь (остальные нам не подходят- например, у нас нет театров...)

Я, как директор клубной системы, на основании районной дорожной карты, разрабатываю и довожу до сельских клубов нормативные показатели с 2013 года до 2018 года по 3-м направлениям: численность участников мероприятий, доля детей, привлекаемых к участию в мероприятиях, удовлетворенность услугами.
Цифры для каждого клуба расчитывала исходя из численности населения. Все показатели с каждым годом увеличиваются (согласно областным процентам).

Так, например, по первому показателю в Районном центре культуры и досуга будут стоять цифры (по годам начиная с 2013): 31302 чел., 33324, 35580, 38085, 40827, 43767.
А в Сомовском сельском ДК- 1415 чел., 1552, 1657, 1774, 1901, 2038.
Сводная цифра по всем КДУ будет равна плановому показателю.


Методику расчета надо?

----------


## Zabanka

> *Кочененко*, Методику расчета надо?


 НАДО!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Дано:*

Район, состоящий из 3-х поселений( для наглядного примера), в каждом поселении- по клубу.
Поселение А с численностью 2000 чел
поселение Б с численностью 3000 чел
поселение В с численностью 5000 чел
Количество посетителей в 2012 году по району- согласно 7-НК- 150 000 человек.

*Найти:*
Сколько посетителей должно быть в 2013 году в каждом поселении - при повышении показателя на 2%(т.е. процент, стоящий в дорожной карте)

*Решение.*

1) 150 000 х 2% = 3000- на столько человек должен вырасти показатель, значит, показатель 2013 года- 153 000чел.

2) 2000+3000+5000 = 10 000- общая численность населения в районе

3) 153 000 : 10 000 = 15.3 - коэффициент (кол-во мероприятий, приходящихся на 1 чел. - у нас по району реально он был 3.4)

4) 2000 х 15,3 = 30 600 - план посетителей поселения А

5) 3000 х 15.3 = 45 900- план поселения Б

6) 5000 х 15.3 = 76 500- план поселения В

*ПОКАЗАТЕЛЬ (один из..) на 2013 год ГОТОВ!*

2014 год = просто все цифры увеличиваем на указанный в таблице процент, и т.д.

----------


## Натник

> Все показатели с каждым годом увеличиваются (согласно областным процентам).





> при повышении показателя на 2%(т.е. процент, стоящий в дорожной карте)


Ирина Викторовна, кто определяет это процент? и почему у нас должно все повышаться??? такое ощущение, что у нас рождаемость в стране самая высокая, смертность самая низкая и внутренней миграции нет...у нас с каждым годом уменьшается количество жителей в поселении, за счет чего же может повышаться этот процент?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> у нас с каждым годом уменьшается количество жителей в поселении, за счет чего же может повышаться этот процент?


Наташ, а кого это интересует? Сколько мы не пытались доказывать, что у нас не могут быть показатели выше, чем уже есть, приводили разные доводы, только кому это надо портить показатели по району? Никто не принимает наши доводы . Да ты это и сама знаешь.Как-никак в одном областном котле варимся  :Yes4:

----------


## Наташкин

> Сколько мы не пытались доказывать, что у нас не могут быть показатели выше, чем уже есть, приводили разные доводы, только кому это надо портить показатели по району? Никто не принимает наши доводы .


Девочки, ну они же нас сами вынуждают врать и приписывать, если мы это делать не будем, то показатели будут 0 и соответственно наша маленькая з.плата будет 0.
 И как быть? Просто врать и закрыть глаза, и идти против самой себя. :Blink:

----------


## Тёка

> разработать концепцию развития культуры каждого учреждения и поселения в целом


я выставляла..мы в прошлом году писали..посмотри  пост 585..может  поможет

----------


## Рамоновна

> кто определяет это процент?


он уже есть, в московских документах, соотв. у области-тоже такой %, а область откуда его возьмет? от нас с вами. 





> и почему у нас должно все повышаться???


потому что мы - за эффективное развитие отрасли

----------


## Натник

> мы - за эффективное развитие отрасли


мы то - ЗА! а вот руководство только на словах получается...все отрасли в свое развитие вкладывают деньги, а у нас последнее отнимут...ну да ладно, не мы с вами решаем...спасибо за разъяснения.

----------


## Рамоновна

*О КОНЦЕПЦИИ РАЗВИТИЯ* - с просторов инета

Модное слово «концепция» уже прочно вошло в сферу деятельности клубных учреждений. Концептуальный подход становится неотъемлемой частью не только в подготовкекультурно-массовыхмероприятий, но и в планировании всей деятельности учреждения. Для работника Дома культуры, способного в жатые сроки написать эксклюзивный сценарий проведения концерта, народного гулянья, творческого отчета ансамбля или план творческой деятельности, не совсем просто подготовить концепцию мероприятия или развития учреждения. Так что такое концепция? Попробуем разобраться.

Концепция — определенный способ понимания (трактовки, восприятия)какого-либопредмета, явления или процесса, основная точка зрения на предмет, руководящая идея для их систематического освещения. Термин употребляется также для обозначения ведущего замысла, конструктивного принципа в художественной деятельности.

Концепция развития учреждения или стратегическое планирование — это управленческая функция, которая состоит из выбора целей организации и путей их достижения. Концептуальный подход создает основу для всех управленческих решений. Не учитывая концепцию развития учреждения, административные и творческие работники будут испытывать затруднения при подготовке планирования, ориентированного не результат, а также при отстаивании своих интересов в органах местного самоуправления. Мы живем и работаем в сложное время реформирования финансового обеспечения нашей деятельности, поэтому концепция развития станет ведущим замыслом в работе.

Концепция развития учреждения состоит из нескольких этапов:
Анализ среды, включающий в себя сбор информации, анализ сильных и слабых сторон учреждения, а также его потенциальных возможностей на основании имеющейся информации.
Определение миссии.
Постановка цели и задач организации.
Планирование результатов.

Анализ среды необходим для получения информации, на основе которой делаются оценки относительно текущего положения учреждения в социокультурной сфере на определенной территории.

Такой анализ предполагает изучение трех ее составляющих:
социокультурных ресурсов территории;
внутриведомственных связей территории;
внутренних ресурсов учреждения.

Определение миссии. Целевая задача начинается с установления миссии учреждения, выражающей основной смысл его существования.

Миссия — это концептуальное намерение двигаться в определенном направлении. Обычно в ней детализируется статус учреждения, описываются основные принципы его работы. Миссия выражает устремленность в будущее, показывает, на что будут направляться усилия учреждения, какие ценности будут при этом приоритетными.

Далее следует установить цели и задачи учреждения.

Цель — это конкретизация миссии в форме, доступной для управления процессом реализации.
 Задача — это детализированная во времени и направлении деятельности цель. Задачи позволяют разложить цель на конкретные действия, посредством которых цель будет достижима.

Ожидаемый результат предполагает количественные и качественные показатели, реально измеримые на определенных этапах развития учреждения или на конечном этапе реализации концепции его развития.

Для более углубленного понимания вопроса предлагаем рассмотреть Концепцию автономного учреждения культуры клубного типа на период 2010 — 2020 гг.
*Концепция развития Муниципального автономного учреждения культуры «Красноярский городской Дворец культуры» на период2010—2020 гг.*
Введение

Предполагаемый проект Концепции развития МАУ «Красноярский городской Дворец культуры» основан на приоритетах, заявленных в следующих концептуальныхнормативно-правовыхактах:
Постановление Правительства Красноярского края от 20.01.2009№ 24-п«Об утверждении основных направлений стратегии культурной политики Красноярского края на 2009 — 2020 гг.».
Решение Красноярского городского Совета от 29.03.2005№ В-94«О Программесоциально-экономическогоразвития города Красноярска на период до 2010 г.».
Проект концепции программысоциально-экономическогоразвития г. Красноярска до 2020 г.
Программа позиционирования города в крае, стране, мире, повышения его привлекательности для горожан «Красноярск — город инноваций, партнерства и согласия».
Стратегия развития отрасли «Культура» г. Красноярска до 2020 г.«Знаково-символическоепространство города Красноярска: город как мысль, текс и художественный образ».
Концепция развития клубного дела в Красноярском крае на 2010 — 2020 гг.
 Концепция основывается на документах, регулирующих деятельность учреждений культуры клубного типа по организации и оказанию услуг населению и определяющих стандарты качества оказываемых услуг и порядок взаимодействия с органами местного самоуправления.

Основные из них следующие:
Закон Российской Федерации от 09.10.1992№ 3612–1 «Основы законодательства Российской Федерации о культуре».
Федеральный закон от 06.10.2003№ 131-ФЗ«Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации».
Федеральный закон от 06.01.1999№ 7-ФЗ«О народных художественных промыслах».
Социальные нормативы и нормы, одобренные распоряжением Правительства РФ от 03.07.1996№ 1063-р«О социальных нормативах и нормах».
Методика определения нормативной потребности субъектов Российской Федерации в объектах социальной инфраструктуры, одобренная распоряжением Правительства РФ от 19.10.1999№ 1683-р.
Методические указания по реализации вопросов местного значения в сфере культуры городских и сельских поселений, муниципальных районов, утвержденные приказом Министерства культуры от 25.05.2006№ 229.
Решение коллегии Министерства культуры РФ от 29.05.202 № 10 «О некоторых мерах по стимулированию деятельности муниципальных учреждений культуры», одобрившее Примерное положение о государственном и муниципальном учреждении культуры клубного типа, Примерное положение о клубном формированиикультурно-досуговогоучреждения.
Закон Красноярского края от 28.06.2007№ 2–190 «О культуре».
Распоряжение Правительства Красноярского края от 31.12.2009№ 622-роб утверждении ведомственной целевой программы «Развитие культуры Красноярского края на 2010 — 2012 гг.».
Протокол рабочего совещания, проведенного первым заместителем губернатора Красноярского края — председателем Правительства Красноярского края от 30.10.2010№ 607.
Краткая историческая справка

История Красноярского городского Дворца культуры начинается с июня 1974 г., когда на левом берегу р. Енисея был построен Дом культуры. Газета «Красноярский рабочий» от 11 августа 1974 г. на первой полосе как главную новость сообщила: «Торжественно отметил День строителя коллектив треста „Красноярскжилстрой-1“. Ему было представлено право провести свой профессиональный праздник в новом Дворце культуры, который он возвел на проспекте Свободный в краевом центре. Строители стали первыми посетителями Дворца. Их работа здесь получила высокую оценку».

Здание Дворца культуры возродилось по типовому проекту1950-хгг. В плане здание состоит из четырех прямоугольных объемов, которые состыкованы в общий объем согласно функциональным особенностям находящихся в них помещений. Здание трехэтажное, под частью здания созданы подвальные помещения. За время его эксплуатации учреждением были частично утрачены функциональные особенности, предназначенные типовым проектом, что создает неудобства в основной деятельности. В то же время это единственное учреждение культуры на территории Октябрьского района с огромным концертным залом, светлыми просторными холлами, комнатами для кружковой работы и хореографическими студиями.

За годы существования Дворца тысячи красноярцев прошли школу самодеятельного творчества, миллионы зрителей побывали на концертах и спектаклях любительских коллективов и профессиональных артистов. Объект по праву можно назвать культурным центром Октябрьского района г. Красноярска.
Анализ карты субъектов и ресурсов социокультурной среды г. Красноярска

Красноярск имеет высокий уровень предложения услуг культуры, благодаря деятельности 5-тигосударственных театров, краевой филармонии, 17-тимуниципальных Детских школ искусств, 12-тигосударственных, муниципальных и 8-миведомственных клубных учреждений,48-мигосударственных и муниципальных библиотек,7-мигосударственных и муниципальных музеев, 2-хмуниципальных кинотеатров, 5-тимуниципальных творческих коллективов, около60-тисубъектов разных форм собственности, оказывающих услуг в отрасли.

Красноярск по сравнению с другими городами края отличается масштабностью и высоким уровнем реализуемых на территории города социокультурных городских, краевых, российских, международных проектов и динамикой происходящих изменений в социокультурной среде современного общества.

На территории Красноярска наблюдается ежегодный стабильный рост альтернативных учреждений, предоставляющих населению широкий спектркультурно-досуговых услуг (коммерческиеторгово-развлекательные центры, кинокомплексы, рестораны, кафе, ночные клубы и др.).

Учреждения отрасли «Культура», обладая достаточно низким уровнем ресурсной базы, вынуждены вести конкурентную борьбу за потенциального потребителя со вновь возникающими альтернативными коммерческими (негосударственными, немуниципальными) досуговыми учреждениями. В связи с этим основной проблемой развития клубного дела в г. Красноярске и в красноярском крае в целом является несоответствие их реальной практики деятельности культурным запросам населения и потребностям в развитии человеческого капитала.

Например, имеет место отсутствие практики использования в деятельности муниципальных учреждений клубного типа современных массовых презентационных, информационных, социокультурных технологий, позволяющих эффективно и полноценно предоставить населению качественные культурные продукты деятельности ДК. Наблюдается отсутствие уникальныхкультурно-просветительскихуслуг и культурных событий, позволяющих привлечь внимание массового потребителя, что подтверждает актуальность разработки использования новых форм управления развитием учреждения клубного типа. С учетом того, что большая часть потребителей услуг проживает в Октябрьском районе города, это сказывается на особенностях развития.

Октябрьский район имеет свои характерные черты, обусловленные его историей,природно-географическойсреды, экономическим развитием. Общая численность населения в период 2009 г. составляет 147 775 человек — 16% от населения г. Красноярска. Район считается «спальным», 80% строений — жилые здания. На его территории проживает более 60 тыс. учащейся и рабочей молодежи в возрасте от 14 до 30 лет, что составляет 41% от общего населения района. Именно поэтому создание развитой культурной инфраструктуры на территории района — главная цель администрации Октябрьского района.

Из учреждений социальной сферы на территории района находятся 6 библиотек, 2 музыкальные школы, 1 школа искусств, 3 крупнейших вуза края, 6 средних специальных учебных заведений, 3 профессиональных училища и лицея. Успешно осуществляет свою деятельность Молодежныйшоу-театр«Эргона», «Наш театр», филиал муниципального учреждения «Творческий экспериментальный центр». Активную работу ведет Молодежный центр Октябрьского района, имеющий статус общегородского оператора по развитию предпринимательства среди молодежи.

Система образования района включает 50 учреждений, среди которых гимназии, лицеи, школы с углубленным изучением отдельных предметов. Созданы условия для ведения качественного образовательного процесса. В то же время следует отметить, что образовательные учреждения утратили просветительскую и воспитательную функции, а роль клубных учреждений в просвещении населения все более усиливается.

Из всего перечня социальных объектов района местом свободного доступа для организации свободного времени представителей различных категорий населения (возрастных, профессиональных) является лишь Муниципальное автономное учреждение «Красноярский городской Дворец культуры».
Описание ситуации и проблемы функционирования Красноярского городского Дворца культуры

С 2008 г. учреждение высвободило помещения, ранее сдаваемые в аренду сторонним организациям, что позволило увеличить площади на 169 м² и использовать их для новых клубных формирований. Как дополнительный ресурс расширения площадей следует рассматривать еще 314,9 м², которые в настоящий период сдаются в аренду и 400 м² неосвоенного подвального помещения центральной части здания.

На основании Федерального закона от 03.11.2006 г.№ 174-ФЗ«Об автономных учреждениях» с 2009 г. учреждение перешло в статус автономного, что позволило вести дополнительную деятельность, приносящую доход, не нарушающую уставной деятельности учреждения, выбирать подрядчиков без проведения конкурсов и аукционов, полученную прибыль распределять на нужды учреждения, а не передавать в бюджет города. Данные возможности являются условиями для применения новых управленческих решений дирекции Дворца культуры.

По состоянию на 1 ноября 2010 г. во Дворце культуры действует 45 клубных формирований с количеством участников 1 187 человек, что по сравнению с 2007 г. больше на 2,6% и составляет 0, 8% от населения района. Данный показатель соответствует общегородскому и два раза превышает краевой показатель.

В настоящий период в учреждении работают 102 человека, из них 72% имеют высшее образование, 54% — стаж работы свыше 10 лет. Отметим, что имеет место тенденция старения кадров учреждения, и это требует разработки особых форм мотивации для привлечения молодых сотрудников.

Мощным ресурсом учреждения является развитие клубных формирований самодеятельного народного творчества. Общее количество коллективов составляет 80% от всех формирований учреждений (36 из 45) и охватывает 950 участников. Опыт работы коллективов, имеющих лауреатство в краевых, федеральных, международных конкурсах, позволяют сформировать методические пособия по развитию данного направления клубной деятельности для различных возрастных групп и заявить отдельныйметодико-образовательныймодуль, как пилотную площадку для всей сети учреждений краевой клубной системы Красноярского края, что позволит МАУ «ГДК» стать оператором по формированию методической библиотеки и программ сохранения этнической идентификации сибирской культуры, уникальных особенностей бренда «Сибирский характер» на территории Красноярского края.

В настоящий период условия для развития народного прикладного творчества (ремесел) в МАУ «ГДК» не достаточны, поскольку лишь 3% общего количества клубов Дворца культуры предоставляют желающим возможность заниматься данным видом деятельности.

Достаточно большой объем занимает хоровое направление — 11%. Оно было бы еще более востребовано среди населения при наличии достаточного количества площадей и ставок руководителей (многочисленные просьбы собраны в дирекции Дворца культуры).

Показателю массовых мероприятий, проводимых МАУ «Красноярский городской Дворец культуры», отмечается устойчивая положительная динамика. В 2009 г. было проведено 465 массовыхкультурно-досуговыхмероприятий, участниками которых стали 213 тыс. человек, что почти в два раза больше по сравнению с 2007 г. (110,3 тыс. чел.). Это 18% от всех мероприятий г. Красноярска. Охват обслуживаемого населения составил 144% от населения Октябрьского района (213 тыс. человек из 147,775 тыс.). Показатель является индикатором востребованности населением имеющихся в настоящий период форм организации досуга, т.ч. нестационарных (передвижных, уличных) досуговых проектов, позволяющих повысить доступность культурной услуги и заявить новое качество услуг учреждений отрасли на основе «принципа приближенности к месту жительства», очень развитого в Европе.

По отчетным данным за 2009 г., учреждение смогло внести в собственный бюджет 4,53 млн. руб., что составляет 36% от субсидирования муниципалитетом. Это вновь подтверждает, что услуги, предоставляемые МАУ «ГДК», востребованы населением города и имеется стартовый потенциал для расширения спектра услуг и деятельности, приносящей доход.

По состоянию на 2010 г. проектная мощность Дворца составляла 600 посадочных мест. Учитывая социальные нормы и нормативы, утв. Распоряжением Правительства РФ от 03.06.1996№ 1063-р, для нормативной обеспеченности населения района необходимо 2205 посадочных мест, что в 3,6 раза больше имеющегося количества. Данный показатель является подтверждением, что существующие площади Дворца культуры не позволяют полноценно удовлетворять потребности населения.

Главные проблемы, требующие скорейшего разрешения и объемных финансовых вложений:
проведение капитального ремонта здания и устранение всех дефектов, связанных с нарушением несущих конструкций здания;
устранение предписанийпожарно-надзорныхорганов;
проведение частичной внутренней перепланировки здания в соответствии с функциональными особенностями учреждения;
обновлениеинженерно-техническихкоммуникаций;
увеличение возможностей функционального использования площади, расположенной перед Дворцом культуры.
Миссия учреждения

Создание комфортных условий, отвечающих современным требованиям и стандартам. Использованиематериально-техническихтехнологий для организации качественной конкурентоспособной социокультурной услуги, имеющей высокий потребительский спрос, способствующей гармоничному развитию творческого, образовательного потенциала различных целевых групп населения района, города, края.

----------


## Рамоновна

Целевая аудитория учреждения:
жители Октябрьского района г. Красноярска (Дворец культуры как место досуга (семейного, индивидуального отдыха, восстановление сили т. д.);
жители г. Красноярска (Дворец культуры как место отдыха, праздника, встречи с друзьями);
гости г. Красноярска (Дворец культуры как образец городской культуры и образец современного учреждения культуры);
студенты (Дворец культуры как лаборатория современныхкультурно-досуговыхтехнологий: зонаWi-Fi, комфортные места общего доступа, досуговые объектыи т. д.).

Цель развития учреждения — разработать базисные принципы и идеи формирования уникального спектра услуг, соответствующих современным ожиданием их потребителей (различных целевых, профессиональных, возрастных групп), способствующих разработке инновационных проектов, созданию условий для развития креативной экономики, увеличению общего количества участников социокультурных проектов учреждения. Достижение цели развития учреждения будет осуществляться в соответствии с приоритетами, указанными в Основных направлениях стратегий культурной политики Красноярского края на 2010 — 2020 гг.
Направление «Институты»

Сохранение и модернизация учреждения с учетом имеющихся проблем и ресурсов ДК.

Задачи:
Проведение исследования здания, изготовлениепроектно-сметнойдокументации и капитальный ремонт здания с учетом современных, противопожарных,санитарно-эпидемических, гигиенических, дизайнерских решений с целью расширения функциональных возможностей для реализации уставных целей.
Модернизация технического и технологического оборудования и систем (инженерно-обеспечивающих(система кондиционирования воздуха, энергосбережение), охраняющих жизнь и здоровье (система видеонаблюдения,рекламно-информационных(светодиодный полиэкран, бегущая строка на фасаде здания, наименование учреждения с логотипом на фронтоне здания), обеспечивающих доступ населения с ограниченными возможностями (грузопассажирский лифт)).
Максимальное высвобождение дополнительных площадей ДК, в настоящий момент сдаваемых в аренду сторонним организациям, под перспективное развитие услуг, востребованных населением на платной основе (спортивно-оздоровительных(фитнес, тренажерный зал, бильярд, настольный теннис, шахматы),декоративно-прикладноетворчество (производство сувенирной продукции, развитие народных ремесел), техническое творчество (техническое моделирование, компьютерная графика, школа компьютерной грамотности для людей старшего поколения и др.)).
Благоустройство прилегающей территории площади с увеличением функциональных возможностей, направленных на организацию массовых мероприятий и комфортного пребывания потребителей услуг. Разработка ландшафтного дизайна с увеличением зеленых насаждений, отделяющих учреждение от транспортной развязки улиц.
Повышение профессионального мастерства сотрудников учреждения и совершенствование системы привлечения молодых специалистов.
Создание площадки для прохождения практики студентамкультурно-досуговыхспециальностей вузов и ссузов г. Красноярска и Красноярского края.
Проведение маркетинговых исследований и разработка отдельных сегментов каждого из направлений концепций, выбранного институционального модуля.
Направление «Идентичность»

Формулирование регионального культурного самоопределения жителей Октябрьского района г. Красноярска через сохранение и развитие многонационального культурного наследия и многообразия видов и жанров любительского народного творчества посредством существующихкультурно-досуговыхпрактик.

Задачи:
Выявление приоритетных направлений в организации клубных формирований: 
этническое (фольклор, этническая социализация, изобразительное и декоративно-прикладное творчество, народный, народно-стилизованный танец);
научно-техническое (компьютерные технологии, научно-техническое моделирование, компьютерная графика, дизайн одежды, ландшафта).
Развитие направлений (театральное искусство, академическое пение, игра на народных инструментах), формирующих потребность в искусстве и участников любительских объединений.
Развитиекультурно-просветительныхнаправлений в форме народных университетов по четырем направлением: 
техническое (школа компьютерной грамотности для людей старшего поколения);
патриотическое (клуб военно-исторического моделирования «Калибри»);
культуры быта (подростковый клуб «Миссия X», в форме кинолектория — Клуб любителей советского кино).
Поддержка востребованных направлений самодеятельного любительского искусства (эстрадный вокал, хоровое пение,рок-музыка, бальные танцы, современная хореография),спортивно-оздоровляющеенаправление (фитнес, танцевальный бокс, спортивные танцы и др.).
Создание комфортных условий для организации семейного досуга, вовлечение в познавательных досуг потенциальных потребителей услуг учреждения (родителей, родственников, лиц, сопровождающих детей, занимающихся в кружках и студиях ДК).
Изучение и мемориализация истории Октябрьского района г. Красноярска, выдающихся и вновь создаваемых проектах и культурно-досуговыхпрактиках.
Реализация традиционных брендовых общегородских проектов: церемония вручения премии главы города выдающимся деятелям науки, проект «Профессорский бал», новогодние утренники главы города, проект «День города»и т. д.
Направление «Инновации»

Содействие возникновению инновационных моделей жизнедеятельности и развитию креативного потенциала г. Красноярска с применением современных технологий культурно-досуговой деятельности, технологий позиционирования опыта учреждения.

Задачи:
Созданиеинформационно-методическогофонда учреждения и внедрение дополнительныхкультурно-досуговыхуслуг (оцифровка материалов, методическое сопровождение досуговой деятельности).
Организация комплексности услуги через организацию библиотечного обслуживания населения (размещение филиала ЦБС библиотеки им. О. Кошевого), а также создание точекинтернет-доступана базе читательного зала библиотеки.
Создание студии и внутренней системы телевизионного вещания с мониторами в зоне мест общего доступа для информационного обслуживания посетителей и популяризации деятельности.
Создание сетиWi-Fiдля посетителей учреждения.
Установка видеоэкрана на фасаде здания в целях транслирования мероприятий, проводимых в ДК, для расширения зоны обслуживания и увеличения доступа к созданному культурному продукту.
Привлечение общественности, творческих союзов, представителей бизнеса к внедрению современных культурных практик на территории учреждения (создание условий для трансляции проектов, позиционирующих бренд «Сибирский характер», развитие технического народного творчества, развитие креативных индустрий).
Направление «Индустрии»

Поддержка и развитие творческой экономики посредством внедрения услуг учреждения на основе современных технологийкультурно-досуговойдеятельности, развития народных ремесел.

Задачи:
Создание условий для сохранения национальной идентичности сибирской культуры, уникальных особенностей бренда «Сибирский характер».
Расширение сферы потребляемых оплачиваемых услуг: создание этнотехнического кафе и организация производства и реализации уникальной креативной сувенирной продукции (изделий прикладного творчества), связанной с выбранными векторами модулей.
Создание молодежной студии практических занятий по звуковому и световому режиссированиюкультурно-массовыхмероприятий.
Направление «Интеграция»

Включение существующих и перспективных проектов учреждения в городское, краевое, общероссийской и мировое культурное пространство посредством популяризации лучших образцов народного творчества и культурно-просветительнойдеятельности,в т. ч.с целью развития въездного туризма.

Задачи:
Заключение межведомственных соглашений о совместной деятельности по реализациисоциально-культурныхпроектов районного, общегородского, краевого, регионального значения, направленных на культурное пространство, организацию познавательного досуга населения.
Дифференциация культурных практик в зависимости от целевых аудиторий по профессиональному признаку, увлечениям и физическим возможностям.
Участие в мероприятиях (фестивалях, смотрах, конкурсах, выставках) городского, краевого и межрегионального уровня.
Организация и проведение городских, краевых, федеральных брендовых тематических конкурсов с учетом выбранных модулей развития ДК.
Создание на сайте учрежденияинтернет-форумапо организации и проведению массовых мероприятий.
Создание электронной экскурсии в 3D-форматепо уникальным местам Красноярского края, связанным с сохранением, популяризацией, трансляцией особенностей сибирской культуры (бренд «Сибирский характер»).
Развитие туристических маршрутов на основе частно-государственногопартнерства с целью привлечения иностранных туристов.

Новая модель Красноярского городского Дворца культуры и прилегающая площадь делится на 6 сегментов.

Первый сегмент — зона массовых действ, которая предполагает организацию досуга большого количества людей (от 20 до 2000 чел.) путем проведения тематических, календарных мероприятий в формате театральных постановок, концертов, фестивалей, смотров, конкурсов, выставок, народный гуляний и т. д.

Зона включает в себя:
большой зал со сценой на 600 посадочных мест; 
холл большого зала с возможностью разворачивания 200 посадочных мест;
конференц-зал на 80 посадочных мест;
прилегающую площадь вместимостью 2 000 человек со стационарной крытой сценой;
выставочную галерею с использованием площадей фойе и коридоров этажей;
холл большого зала, стены лестничных пролетов;
лавку-магазин сувенирной продукции прикладного творчества;
примерные, костюмерные, художественную мастерскую, студию звукозаписи.

Второй сегмент — этносибирская зона, являющаяся одной из приоритетных, позиционирующая учреждение как уникальное пространство, создающее полное погружение в атмосферу сибирского быта, формирующее бренд «Сибирский характер».

Пространство зоны представляет собой единую систему клубных формирований и творческих коллективов, способствующих сохранению традиционной народной культуры, включающую:
образцовый фольклорный ансамбль «Родничок»;
школа этнической социализации детей раннего периода развития;
семейный центр «Яблочко»;
клубные формирования изобразительного и декоративно-прикладноготворчества;
образцовый ансамбль народного танца «Кудесники»;
ансамбль танца «Енисейские зори» им. Г. М. Петухова.

Третий сегмент — зонанаучно-техническихинициатив (также приоритетна). Целесообразность приоритета обусловлена уникальным расположением учреждения в месте наибольшей концентрации учащейся и работающей молодежи.

Зона научно-техническихинициатив включает в себя клубы по интересам в области технического творчества:
клуб военно-исторического моделирования «Колибри»;
клуб ролевых игр War hammer;
клуб научно-технического моделирования и компьютерной графики;
школу компьютерной грамотности для людей старшего поколения;
школу моделирования, раскроя и пошива одежды.

Четвертый сегмент — зона семейного познавательного досуга для организации групповых развивающих занятий целевых групп, которая включает в себя:
кабинеты и залы для организации работы детских клубных формирований;
модельную библиотеку с читательным залом на 20 посадочных мест и 10 точками интернет-доступа с внутренним и отдельным выходом;
места общего доступа для посетителей: фойе, холлы, рекреации (необходимо моделировать под выставочные залы и создать комфортные условия пребывания, общения и эстетического воспитания);
игровую комнату и игровую площадку на прилегающей площади Дворца;
зал с досуговыми объектами: настольный теннис, бильярд (необходимо обследовать подвальное помещение, спроектировать, сделать капитальный ремонт и оснастить досуговыми объектами);
этнокафе.

Пятый сегмент — зона развития высокого искусства, формирующая потребность населения в потреблении культурного продукта, созданного на профессиональном уровне:
вокально-оперная студия Ad libitum;
муниципальный Творческий коллектив «Городской духовой оркестр»;
муниципальное учреждение культуры Творческий экспериментальный центр, народный театр «Наш театр»;
студия игры на гитаре «Камертон», студия игры на синтезаторе и фортепиано;
образцовый Клуб бального танца «Галло».

Шестой сегмент — зона современного популярного творчества, создающая условия для успешного функционирования востребованных видов любительского искусства, таких как современная хореография, эстрадный вокал, хоровое пение, фитнес, искусство оригинального жанра, в т. ч.:
ансамбли народного хорового пения;
образцовы Шоу-театр «Эргона»;
ансамбли современной хореографии: хип-хоп, шоу-балет, латиноамериканские танцы, восточные танцы;
студия вокального мастерства «Чистый звук»;
образцовая цирковая студия «Веселая арена»;
группы здоровья для старшего поколения «Бодрость», «Непоседы», «Грация»; студия аэробики «Классик-стайл»;
рок-лаборатория;
досуговые объекты для занятий скейтбордом, роликовыми коньками и велосипедным спортом.

Основные принципы Концепции:
принцип открытости, толерантности позволяет выстраивать взаимоотношения с различными субъектами клубной политики, знакомиться с лучшими традиционными и инновационными формами и технологиями управления других видов культурной деятельности при равнодоступности услуг и предложений учреждений культуры клубного типа для каждого человека;
принцип преемственности обеспечивает сохранение, развитие и пропаганду лучших образцов нематериального культурного наследия и их передачу последующим поколениям;
принципгосударственно-общественногосоуправлениясоциально-культурнымипроцессами формирует механизмы координации деятельности учреждений культуры клубного типа через партнерские отношения государства, общества и бизнеса в областикультурно-досуговойдеятельности.

Реализованная новая модель Красноярского городского Дворца культуры позволит:
увеличить доступность для жителей Красноярска получения культурной услуги по организации досуга населения;
вовлечь горожан в современные культурные практики, рассчитанные на различные социоально-культурные и возрастные группы;
создать благоприятные условия для творческой самореализации молодежи.

Дворца культуры, могут быть осуществлены в рамках целевого финансирования из долгосрочной целевой программы органов исполнительной власти края, муниципальных целевых программ города Красноярска, комплексной программы социально-экономическогоразвития города Красноярска. Предлагается сконцентрировать финансовые средства и ресурсы по выбранным приоритетам с использованием программно-целевогометода планирования.
Ожидаемые результаты и целевые ориентиры

Реализация настоящей Концепции позволит:
провести полный анализ материально-технического состояния здания и скорректировать деятельность учреждения с учетом изученных рисков с целью расширения функциональных возможностей для реализации уставных целей;
обеспечить постепенную модернизацию технического и технологического оборудования и систем (инженернообеспечивающих, охраняющих жизнь и здоровье, рекламно-информационных, обеспечивающих доступ населения с ограниченными возможностями) учреждения;
провести маркетинговые исследования и разработать отдельные сегменты каждого из направлений Концепции и выбранных институциональных модулей развития учреждения (в т. ч. новых клубных формирований, условий для семейного досуга, научно-технического творчества, библиотечного обслуживания; условий для трансляции проектов, позиционирующих бренд «Сибирский характер», развития креативных индустрий);
стать пилотной краевой методической площадкой по сохранению национальной идентичности сибирской культуры, уникальных особенностей бренда «Сибирский характер» через формирование фонда методической библиотеки и культурно-образовательных практик, применяемых в клубной системе учреждений Красноярского края, России;
создать условия для перспективного развития коммерческих услуг, востребованных населением, на основании освобожденных от аренды площадей учреждения и введения новых институциональных модулей;
создать студию практических занятий по звуковому и световому режиссированию культурно-массовых мероприятий для специалистов культурно-досуговых организаций г. Красноярска и Красноярского края;
разработать план-проект по благоустройству прилегающей территории с увеличением ее функциональных возможностей, направленных на организацию массовых мероприятий и комфортного пребывания потребителей услуг;
популяризировать деятельность учреждения в городском, краевом и федеральном культурном пространстве, что позволит увеличить количество пользователей услуг, будет способствовать привлечению партнеров из сферы бизнеса, общественность, формировать круг сторонников и ценителей особенностей сибирской культуры, привлекать туристические потоки;
разработать программу повышения профессионального мастерства сотрудников учреждения и форматы (программу) мотивации привлечения молодых специалистов;
создать условия для системного прохождения практики студентов культурно-досуговых специальностей вузов и ссузов г. Красноярска и Красноярского края;
войти в общегородское, краевое, федеральное культурное пространство благодаря высокому качеству и уникальности собственных культурных практик, профессионализму творческих объединений учреждения;
устранить несоответствие социальным нормативам и нормам обеспеченности учреждения культуры города, организовать комфортные условия для познавательного, развивающего досуга различных социальных слоев населения;
создать новую уникальную креативную площадку, способствующую реализации творческого потенциала различных возрастных групп населения г. Красноярска, Красноярского края;
увеличить объем услуг в части охвата клубными формированиями на 1 000 человек 36%;
увеличить удельный вес населения, участвующего в платных культурно-досуговых мероприятиях, проводимых учреждением 34,5%;
уменьшить долю субсидирования за счет бюджета города на 30%, а также за счет внедрения энергосберегающих технологий и увеличить доходы за счет приносящей доход деятельности на 50%.

Целевые ориентиры на долгосрочную перспективу. При условии реализации задач, поставленных в Концепции, динамичном развитии учреждения, каждый из перечисленных сегментов имеет долгосрочную перспективу и возможность саморазвития.

Дальнейшее инвестирование в учреждение на строительство объектов (зала- трансформера мощностью в 2 тыс. посадочных мест на прилегающей территории, локального выставочного зала в мансардном помещении левого крыла здания, летнего этнокафе на внутренней территории Дворца, лаборатории научно-техническоготворчества молодежи в мансардном помещении правого крыла здания) позволит вывести Дворец культуры на соответствие социальным нормам и нормативам по обеспеченности культурно-досуговымиучреждениями сибирского мегаполиса.
 Кроме того, Дворец способен стать мощнейшей современной рабочей площадкой для театров и музеев г. Красноярска.

----------


## Svetlanuska

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у кого договор аренды дома культуры для проведения торжества(свадьбы, юбилея и т.д.)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Svetlanuska*, 

Договор аренды нежилого помещения



город                                                                        число месяц год 



________________в лице ______________,     действующего на основании ______ с одной стороны и ________________ в лице __________________, действующего на основании ______________ с другой стороны, заключили настоящий договор о нижеследующем: 



1. Предмет договора

1.1. Арендодатель передает, а Арендатор принимает в возмездное и срочное пользование нежилое помещение, общей площадью _______ кв. метров, расположенное по адресу _____________________________________  с целью использования его в качестве _____________  помещения.

1.2. Принимаемые Арендатором в пользование помещение, имущество и оборудование находятся в состоянии, обеспечивающем их нормальную эксплуатацию. 



2. Обязанности сторон 



2.1. Арендодатель обязуется: 

2.1.1. в течение ___________  дней со дня вступления настоящего Договора в силу, предоставить соответствующее помещение Арендатору в пользование.

2.1.2. обеспечить доступ сотрудников Арендатора в арендуемые им помещения в установленном порядке.

2.1.3. в случае аварии, происшедшей не по вине Арендатора, немедленно принимать все необходимые меры к устранению их последствий.

2.1.4. обеспечить надлежащие условия для эксплуатации Арендатором арендуемого помещения на условиях настоящего Договора.  

2.2.Арендодатель имеет право ежемесячно осуществлять проверку порядка использования Арендатором арендуемого помещения в соответствии с условиями настоящего Договора.  

2.3. Арендатор обязуется: 

2.3.1. использовать помещение исключительно по прямому назначению, указанному в предмете Договора.

2.3.2. содержать помещение в полной исправности и образцовом санитарном состоянии, в соответствии с требованиями СЭС, соблюдать правила эксплуатации инженерного и сантехнического оборудования, правила внутреннего распорядка и правила пожарной безопасности.

2.3.3. письменно согласовывать с Арендодателем проведение любых ремонтных работ, перепланировок и переоборудования арендуемых помещений.

2.3.4. вносить арендные платежи в установленные сроки.

2.3.5. письменно сообщить Арендодателю о своем намерении продлить срок аренды не позднее чем за 30 (тридцать) дней до окончания срока действия настоящего Договора.

2.3.6. письменно сообщить Арендодателю о дате освобождения занимаемых помещений в связи с прекращением арендных отношений не позднее чем за 30 (тридцать) дней до прекращения арендных отношений.

2.3.7. при освобождении (возврате) помещений сдать их Арендодателю по соответствующему акту, в исправном состоянии, с учетом нормального износа, в течении 1 (одного) дня с момента истечения срока аренды или согласованной Сторонами даты возврата помещения (при досрочном освобождении).

2.3.8. не передавать арендуемые помещения в пользование или в субаренду третьим лицам.

2.3.9. при обнаружении признаков аварийного состояния сантехнического, электротехнического и прочего оборудования, немедленно принять меры к их устранению и сообщить об этом Арендодателю.  

2.4. Если арендуемое помещение в результате действий Арендатора или непринятия им необходимых и своевременных мер придет в аварийное состояние, то Арендатор восстанавливает его своими силами, за счет своих средств и возмещает моральный ущерб нанесенный Арендодателю в установленном законом порядке.  

3. Платежи и расчеты

3.1. За пользование указанным в предмете настоящего Договора помещением Арендатор выплачивает Арендодателю арендную плату из расчета ___________________________________________________

3.2. Оплата аренды производится Арендатором на основании счетов Арендодателя.

3.3. Арендатор считается оплатившим аренду только после поступления всей суммы арендного платежа на счет Арендодателя.

3.4. За просрочку арендных платежей, установленных настоящим Договором, Арендатору начисляются пени в размере _______ процента с суммы задолженности за каждый день просрочки. Выплата пени не освобождает Арендатора от выполнения его основного обязательства.

3.5. Арендная плата увеличивается на сумму стоимости пользования телефонными номерами и дополнительными услугами Арендодателя.

3.6. Размер арендной платы может быть изменен Арендодателем в зависимости от состава передаваемого в аренду имущества, изменения тарифов и цен на коммунальные и эксплуатационные услуги, пользование телефонной связью, а также в случае изменения реально складывающихся цен на рынке аренды. Арендатор извещается об этом не позднее, чем за один месяц до введения таковых изменений. 



4. Изменение Договора

4.1. Арендатор, надлежащим образом выполняющий принятые на себя обязательства по настоящему Договору, имеет преимущественное право на возобновление аренды.

4.2. Изменение условий настоящего Договора, его расторжение и прекращение допускается по соглашению Сторон. Вносимые дополнения и изменения рассматриваются сторонами в месячный срок.

4.3. Договор аренды подлежит досрочному расторжению, а Арендатор - принудительному выселению в 3-х (трех) дневный срок, в следующих случаях:

4.3.1. если Арендатор не внес арендные платежи в течение более одного раза по истечению установленного срока платежа.

4.3.2. использования Арендатором арендуемых помещений, в целом или частично, с нарушением условий, оговоренных настоящим Договором.

4.3.3. если Арендатор умышленно или по неосторожности существенно ухудшает состояние арендуемого помещения.

4.3.4. передачи Арендатором арендуемых им помещений в субаренду третьим лицам в любой форме.

4.4. Настоящий Договор может быть расторгнут по инициативе Арендатора в случае, если арендуемое помещение окажется в непригодном для использования виде, в силу обстоятельств, за которые Арендатор не может нести ответственность, а также по соглашению Сторон.

4.5. Настоящий Договор может быть расторгнут в силу форс-мажорных обстоятельств или обстоятельств непреодолимой силы.

4.6. Все изменения условий настоящего Договора и дополнения к нему оформляются Сторонами в виде дополнительных соглашений, которые будут являться неотъемлемой частью настоящего Договора. 



5. Порядок разрешения споров

5.1. Все споры и разногласия, которые могут возникнуть в процессе исполнения настоящего Договора, разрешаются Сторонами в рабочем порядке путем переговоров.

5.2. При не достижении взаимного согласия, неисполнении или ненадлежащем исполнении условий настоящего Договора одной из Сторон, Договор может быть расторгнут в соответствии с законодательством, действующим на территории РФ.  

6. Особые условия

6.1. Стоимость произведенного Арендатором ремонта или каких-либо улучшений в арендуемых им помещениях возмещению не подлежат.

6.2. Арендуемое помещение считается возвращенным из пользования с даты подписания обеими Сторонами акта приема-передачи помещений из аренды.

6.3. Если Договор подлежит досрочному расторжению, а Арендатор - выселению, согласно п. 4.3. настоящего Договора, то Арендодатель, после письменного уведомления Арендатора, вправе:

- удерживать имущество Арендатора в качестве обеспечения выполнения последним обязательств по настоящему Договору.

- прекратить предоставление Арендатору возможности пользования электросетью, телефонной связью и т.д.

- прекратить допуск в арендуемые помещения сотрудников Арендатора.  

7. Заключительные положения

7.1.Срок аренды помещения по настоящему Договору устанавливается с "___" ___________ ____ года по"___" ___________ ____ года.

7.2. Стороны обязаны извещать друг друга об изменении своего юридического адреса, номеров телефонов, телефаксов и телексов не позднее 7 (семи) дней с даты их изменения.

7.3. Настоящий договор заключен в г. _________________ в двух экземплярах, по одному для каждой из сторон, и вступает в силу с даты его подписания. Приложения к настоящему договору составляют его неотъемлемую часть.

7.4. В случаях, не предусмотренных настоящим договором, применяется гражданское законодательство РФ.  

8. Юридические адреса и банковские реквизиты сторон

----------


## Кочененко

Уважаемая  Романовна!
Огромное спасибо вам за информацию!Но какая может быть концепция развития сельского клуба,где население -170 чел. Из них 60 % -пенсионеры .клуб является местом для собраний,проведения выборов,завклуб работает на 0,5 ставки.Что делать?Подскажите пожалуйста!
Кстати, я забыла представиться,меня зовут Наталья.

----------


## olekanova

Кто нибудь делал дорожную карту по культуре подскажите как это выглядит нужно сделать до 1 мая.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Уважаемая  Романовна!
> Огромное спасибо вам за информацию!Но какая может быть концепция развития сельского клуба,где население -170 чел. Из них 60 % -пенсионеры .клуб является местом для собраний,проведения выборов,завклуб работает на 0,5 ставки.Что делать?Подскажите пожалуйста!
> Кстати, я забыла представиться,меня зовут Наталья.


уменьшите масштаб и размах, упростите сегментацию здания/или уберите совсем

----------


## Рамоновна

> Кто нибудь делал дорожную карту по культуре подскажите как это выглядит нужно сделать до 1 мая.


мы делали все по областной карте, только цифры свои ставили    http://vrn-uk.ru/i/oficialno/

----------


## olekanova

как всегда  Романовна выручает! ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## Скибыч

ПАСПОРТ
самодеятельного коллектива
1.	общие сведения
1.1	Вид творчества – 
1.2	Полное название коллектива – 
1.3	Наименование культурно-досугового учреждения –                                                                         
1.4	Почтовый адрес(с индексом), телефон КДУ 
1.5	Год создания коллектива 
1.6	Ф. И. О. руководителя – 
-год рождения , образование 
-специальность по диплому – 
-стаж работы с данным коллективом – 
1.7 Общее число творческих работников коллектива -   
1.8 Наличие коллектива-спутника(перечислить) –
1.9 Наличие звания «Народный», «Образцовый» - 
2.  Информация об участниках
2.1 Общее количество участников коллектива, всего:   человек
- в том числе по группам:
-1.        Младшая группа  -   чел.
-2.       Старшая группа - чел.
2.2 возрастной состав коллектива
- с 7 до 14 лет    - человек
Старше 14 лет   - чел.
2.4 состав по полу: мужской    -  чел.,  женский     - чел.
3. Деятельность коллектива за   2012 год
3.1   Количество выступлений (концертов) -
3.2 участие в районных мероприятиях -
3.3 число выездов коллектива на фестивали, конкурсы в 2012 году
-городские
-областные -
-региональные -
-всероссийские
-международные
3.4 число наград и званий:
-областных - -
-региональных -   
-всероссийских
-международных
4. творческая характеристика (приложение)
5. текущий репертуар (приложение)
6. Материальная база коллектива
 класс для занятий, CD-проигрыватель, музыкальный  центр, комплекты костюмов.

----------


## любимовка

*Скибыч* спасибо большое.у нас точно такие же.

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Чтобы среднемесячная зарплата специалиста  КДУ была не меньше 9.000 руб. и техперсонал её не оттягивал было принято решение перевести техперсонал в сельскую администрацию и создать в там хоз.группу. Может у кого есть формы приказов - как это всё организовать, и надо или нет положение о этой хоз.группе?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Татьяна Ильинская*, положение будет утверждать глава поселения  или депутаты - смотря как по Уставу поселения. 

А вообще-то молодцы! Кто как стремиться выполнить плановые цифры!!! И выполнят!!! Только в кармане ни у кого не прибавится....



*ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ  О хозяйственном отделе * 

1. Общие положения хозяйственного отдела
1.1. Хозяйственный отдел является самостоятельным структурным подразделением предприятия.
1.2. Отдел создается и ликвидируется приказом директора предприятия.
1.3. Отдел подчиняется непосредственно коммерческому директору.
1.4. Руководство подразделением:
1.4.1. Отдел возглавляет начальник хозяйственного отдела, назначаемый на должность приказом директора предприятия по представлению коммерческого директора.
1.4.2. Начальник хозяйственного отдела имеет ______ заместителя (ей).
Обязанности заместителя (ей) определяются (распределяются) начальником хозяйственного отдела.
1.4.3. Заместитель(и) и руководители структурных подразделений в составе хозяйственного отдела, другие работники отдела назначаются на должности и освобождаются от должностей приказом директора предприятия по представлению начальника хозяйственного отдела.

2. Структура хозяйственного отдела
2.1. Состав и штатную численность хозяйственного отдела утверждает директор предприятия исходя из условий и особенностей деятельности предприятия по представлению начальника хозяйственного отдела и по согласованию с 
(отделом кадров; отделом организации и оплаты труда)
2.2. В состав отдела входят
(структурные подразделения, группы специалистов и пр.)
2.3. Начальник хозяйственного отдела распределяет обязанности между сотрудниками отдела и утверждает их должностные инструкции.

3. Задачи и функции хозяйственного отдела
№ п/п Задача Функции
3.1 Хозяйственное, материально-техническое и социально-бытовое обслуживание предприятия и его подразделений. Контроль за исправностью оборудования (лифтов, освещения, систем отопления, вентиляции и др.).
Оформление документов, необходимых для заключения договоров на приобретение оборудования, оргтехники, мебели, хозяйственных товаров, организация их поставки, приемки и учета.
Обеспечение структурных подразделений канцелярскими принадлежностями, оборудованием, оргтехникой, мебелью, хозяйственными товарами, ведение учета их расходования и составление установленной отчетности.
Обеспечение сохранности мебели, хозяйственного инвентаря, средств механизации инженерного и управленческого труда, принятие мер по их восстановлению и ремонту в случаях гибели или повреждения.
Оформление документов на техническое обслуживание и ремонт оргтехники и оборудования
Материально-техническое обслуживание совещаний, конференций, семинаров и иных мероприятий.
Организация приема, регистрации и необходимого обслуживания лиц, прибывших в служебные командировки.
Составление расчетов по хозяйственному, социально-бытовому и материально-техническому обслуживанию предприятия.
Обеспечение рационального использования выделенных финансовых средств.
3.2 Содержание в надлежащем состоянии зданий и помещений предприятия, прилегающей территории. Содержание зданий и помещений предприятия, и поддержание их в надлежащем состоянии в соответствии с действующими санитарно-гигиеническими и противопожарными нормами и правилами.
Формирование текущих и перспективных планов реконструкции, капитального и текущего ремонтов зданий, помещений предприятия, систем водоснабжения, воздухопроводов и других сооружений.
Проведение ремонта зданий, помещений.
Контроль за качеством ремонтных работ.
Приемка выполненных ремонтных работ.
Составление смет расходов на содержание зданий и помещений предприятия, прилегающей территории.
3.3 Создание условий для труда и отдыха работников предприятий. Участие в разработке планов по созданию интерьера в зданиях и помещениях предприятия в соответствии с требованиями современного дизайна.
Работы по благоустройству, озеленению и уборке территории, праздничному художественному оформлению фасадов зданий, проходных и т.п.
Обеспечение транспортного обслуживания администрации предприятия.
Создание необходимых условий для труда работникам предприятия, с обеспечением их жилой площадью, телефонной и факсимильной связью, пр.
Обеспечение рациональной организации питания работников во время обеденных перерывов.
Составление планов по оказанию физкультурно-оздоровительных, культурно-просветительных и других необходимых услуг и их материальное обеспечение.


4. Регламентирующие документы
4.1. Внешние документы:
Законодательные и нормативные акты.
4.2. Внутренние документы:
Устав предприятия, Положение о подразделении, Должностная инструкция, Правила внутреннего трудового распорядка.


5. Взаимоотношения хозяйственного отдела с другими подразделениями
Для выполнения функций и реализации прав хозяйственный отдел взаимодействует:
№ п/п Подразделение Получение Предоставление

5.1 Со всеми структурными подразделениями предприятия заявок на оборудование, оргтехнику, мебель, хозяйственные товары, канцелярские принадлежности, пр.
- заявок на хозяйственное и социально-бытовое обслуживание работников;
- отчетов о расходовании канцелярских принадлежностей, бумаги, пр.;
- разъяснений о причинах порчи мебели, инвентаря, оргтехники планов текущего и капитального ремонта помещений, занимаемых подразделениями;
- графиков технического осмотра и обслуживания оргтехники специалистами организаций, с которыми заключены договоры о техническом обслуживании;
5.2 С финансовым отделом и главной бухгалтерией нормативов расходов на содержание зданий и помещений предприятия, прилегающей территории;
- разъяснений по учету оборудования, оргтехники, мебели, хозяйственных товаров, канцелярских принадлежностей;
 - смет расходов на содержание зданий и помещений предприятия, прилегающей территории;
- расчетов по хозяйственному, социально-бытовому и материально-техническому обслуживанию предприятия;
- отчетов о расходовании средств, выделенных на хозяйственное, социально-бытовое и материально-техническое обслуживание подразделений предприятия;
5.3 С отделом кадров, отделом организации и оплаты труда - сведений о лицах, прибывающих в служебные командировки на предприятие;
- штатного расписания; - отчетов о приме лиц, прибывающих в служебные командировки
5.4 С юридическим отделом разъяснений действующего законодательства и порядка его применения;
- анализа изменений и дополнений административного и гражданского законодательства;
 проектов договоров на приобретение оборудования, оргтехники, мебели, хозяйственных товаров для правовой экспертизы и визирования;
- заявок на поиск необходимых нормативно-правовых документов и на разъяснение действующего законодательства; 

6. Права хозяйственного отдела
Хозяйственный отдел имеет право:
6.1. Давать структурным подразделениям предприятия указания по обеспечению сохранности инвентаря, мебели, оргтехники, пр., соблюдению противопожарных норм и правил, а также осуществлять оперативно-технический контроль и фактическую проверку исполнения этих указаний.
6.2. Требовать от производственных, сбытовых и транспортных подразделений предприятия соблюдения правил складирования и хранения материальных ценностей на закрепленных за ними территориях.
6.3. Требовать и получать от всех структурных подразделений предприятия отчеты о расходе канцелярских принадлежностей, бумаги.
6.4. Самостоятельно вести переписку по вопросам хозяйственного и социально-бытового обеспечения деятельности предприятия.
6.5. Представительствовать в установленном порядке от имени предприятия по вопросам, относящимся к компетенции отдела, во взаимоотношениях с государственными и муниципальными органами, а также другими предприятиями, организациями, учреждениями, в том числе с архитектурными и ремонтными организациями.
6.6. По результатам проверок состояния мебели, инвентаря, оргтехники вносить предложения руководству предприятия о привлечении к материальной и дисциплинарной ответственности должностных лиц предприятия.

7. Ответственность хозяйственного отдела
7.1. Ответственность за надлежащее и своевременное выполнение отделом функций, предусмотренных настоящим положением, несет начальник хозяйственного отдела.
7.2. На начальника хозяйственного отдела возлагается персональная ответственность за:
7.2.1. Организацию деятельности сотрудников по выполнению задач и функций, возложенных на отдел.
7.2.2. Организацию в отделе оперативной и качественной подготовки документов, их исполнения, ведение делопроизводства в соответствии с действующими правилами и инструкциями.
7.2.3. Своевременность и качество исполнения заявок структурных подразделений предприятия.
7.2.4. Хозяйственное ведение дел, сохранность собственности, соблюдение финансовой и сметной дисциплины предприятия.
7.2.5. Соблюдение сотрудниками отдела трудовой и производственной дисциплины.
7.3. Ответственность работников хозяйственного отдела устанавливается их должностными инструкциями.

----------


## Рамоновна

А вот еще 


*ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о хозяйственно-эксплуатационной группе при отделе образования*

1. Общие положения
1.1. Хозяйственно-эксплуатационная группа (далее ХЭГ) при  отделе образования  (далее Отдел) является структурным подразделением Отдела, осуществляющим материально-техническое и хозяйственное обеспечение служебной деятельности сотрудников Отдела, ОУ; надлежащее содержание здания и помещений Отдела и ОУ, обеспечение функционирования систем и коммуникаций.
1.2. ХЭГв своей работе руководствуется законодательством Российской Федерации, -------  Конституцией РФ, нормативными и правовыми актами, издаваемыми Министерством образования и науки Российской Федерации, Министерством образования -------; федеральными, республиканскими, муниципальными нормативно-правовыми актами  приказами начальника отдела образования и настоящим Положением.
1.3. Хозгруппа осуществляет свою деятельность во взаимодействии со всеми структурными подразделениями отдела образования, с образовательными учреждениями и другими учреждениями и организациями.

2. Основные задачи ХЭГ
2.1. Материально-техническое и хозяйственное обеспечение служебной деятельности сотрудников Отдела и ОУ, подведомственных отделу образования.
2.2. Надлежащее содержание зданий и помещений Отдела и ОУ,  подведомственных отделу образования,  обеспечение функционирования систем и коммуникаций.
2.3. Рациональное расходование материалов и средств, выделяемых для хозяйственных целей.
2.4. Контроль за исправностью оборудования (освещения, систем отопления, вентиляции и др.); качества выполнения ремонтных работ в ОУ, подведомственных отделу образования.
.
3. Основные направления деятельности ХЭГ
3.1 .Обеспечивает:
- хозяйственное обслуживание и надлежащее состояние в соответствии с правилами и нормами производственной санитарии и противопожарной защиты зданий и помещений, а также контроль за исправностью оборудования (освещение, система отопления, вентиляция водоснабжения, канализации  и др.) ОУ, подведомственных отделу образования;
- мебелью, хозяйственным инвентарем,  а также наблюдение за их сохранностью и проведением своевременного ремонта ОУ, подведомственных отделу образования;
- выполнение противопожарных мероприятий и содержание в исправном состоянии пожарного инвентаря ОУ, подведомственных отделу образования;
- перевозку обучающихся ОУ, подведомственных отделу образования,
 автотранспортом Отдела;
-подвоз  продуктов  питания для  ДОУ, подведомственных отделу образования;
- доставку других грузов в ОУ, подведомственных отделу образования,
 автотранспортом Отдела. 
3.2. Организует:
- хозяйственное обслуживание проводимых совещаний, конференций, семинаров и других мероприятий, проводимых   в зданиях ОУ, подведомственных отделу образования.
З.З. ХЭГ осуществляет иные функции в установленной сфере деятельности, если такие функции возложены на Отдел Законами ЧР, нормативными правовыми документами администрации города и их реализация поручена руководством Отдела в установленном порядке.

4. Организация деятельности ХЭГ
4.1. ХЭГ возглавляет начальник, назначаемый на должность и освобождаемый от должности начальником Отдела. В своей практической деятельности начальник ХЭГ подчиняется непосредственно начальнику Отдела.
4.2. Общее руководство ХЭГ осуществляет начальник Отдела,  который утверждает план работы ХЭГ, согласовывает кандидатуры на должности сотрудников, их должностные инструкции, вносит предложения начальнику Отдела о перемещении работников работников ХЭГ, их поощрении за успешную работу, а также о наложении дисциплинарных взысканий на работников, нарушающих трудовую дисциплину.
4.3. В штат ХЭГ входят: начальникХЭГ, главный специалист по охране труда, экономист, инженер-электрик, главный инженер-строитель, экспедитор, водители, секретарь-машинистка, уборщик служебных помещений, рабочий по обслуживанию и текущему ремонту зданий и сооружений, кладовщик, механик, электросварщик, сторож, вахтер, медицинская сестра (согласно штатному расписанию).
4.4. НачальникХЭГ:
- несет персональную ответственность за осуществление возложенных на  ХЭГ в соответствии с настоящим Положением полномочий, приказов, распоряжений и указаний руководства Отдела за состоянием исполнительской дисциплины вХЭГ;
- распределяет обязанности и представляет к утверждению должностные инструкции сотрудников ХЭГ;
- осуществляет лично контроль за состоянием служебного делопроизводства, соблюдением установленных сроков, соответствующих инструкций и требований к подготовке документов;
- обеспечивает необходимые условия труда сотрудников;
- осуществляет другие полномочия в соответствии с действующим законодательством, Положением об Отделе и настоящим Положением.


5. Заключительные положения
5.1. Реорганизация или ликвидация ХЭГ осуществляется по решению начальника Отдела. Он же утверждает изменения и дополнения к настоящему Положению.
      5.2. Положение вступает в силу со дня его утверждения

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Спасибо большое. А порядок будет таков: в целях производственной необходимости глава адм-ции делает Распоряжение и утверждает Положение о хозгруппе, на основании этого я делаю приказ о переводе тех. работников в адм-цию сельсовета. У меня остаются только специалисты с "очень большой" спеднемесячной зарплатой.

----------


## Svetlanuska

Здравствуйте, скажите пожалуйста, кто-нибудь разрабатывал план мероприятий о противодействии коррупции? А то прокуратура требует.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Svetlanuska*, 

http://президент.рф/ref_notes/1172 возьмите отсюда, что может касаться вашей организации -  и все.

----------


## Svetlanuska

Вот сделала "План мероприятий по противодействию коррупции" Может кому-нибудь пригодится. План мероприятий по противодействию коррупции


1. Общие положения:
1.1. План мероприятий  по противодействию коррупции в МБУК «Братовщинский ЦКД» на 2013-2014 гг разработан на основании:
- Федерального закона от 25.12.2008 № 273-ФЗ «О противодействии коррупции»;
- Федерального закона от 17.07.2009 № 172-ФЗ «Об антикоррупционной экспертизе нормативных правовых актов и проектов нормативных правовых актов»;
- постановления Правительства Российской Федерации от 26.02.2010 № 96 «Об антикоррупционной экспертизе нормативных правовых актов и проектов нормативных правовых актов»;

1.2. План определяет основные направления реализации антикоррупционной политики в МБУК «Братовщинский ЦКД», систему и перечень программных мероприятий, направленных на противодействие коррупции в учреждении.
2. Цели и задачи
2.1. Ведущие цели
-  недопущение предпосылок, исключение возможности фактов коррупции в МБУК «Братовщинский ЦКД»;
- обеспечение выполнения Плана противодействия коррупции в МБУК «Братовщинский ЦКД» в рамках компетенции администрации учреждения;
- обеспечение защиты прав и законных интересов граждан от негативных процессов и явлений, связанных с коррупцией, укрепление доверия граждан к деятельности учреждения культуры.
2.2. Для достижения указанных целей требуется решение следующих задач:
- предупреждение коррупционных правонарушений;
- оптимизация и конкретизация полномочий  должностных лиц;
- формирование антикоррупционного сознания работников МБУК «Братовщинский ЦКД»;
- обеспечение неотвратимости ответственности за совершение коррупционных правонарушений;
- повышение эффективности  управления, качества и доступности  предоставляемых услуг;
- содействие реализации прав граждан на доступ к информации о деятельности учреждения культуры.
3. Ожидаемые результаты реализации Плана
- повышение эффективности  управления, качества и доступности  предоставляемых услуг;
- укрепление доверия граждан к деятельности учреждения .
Контроль за реализацией Плана в МБУК «Братовщинский ЦКД» осуществляется директором МБУК «Братовщинский ЦКД».













ПЛАН МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ
по противодействию коррупции в МБУК «Братовщинский центр культуры и досуга»
№
п\п	Мероприятия	Ответственные исполнители	Срок выполнения
1.	Нормативное обеспечение противодействия коррупции
1.1	Разработка и утверждение плана работы по противодействию коррупции в МБУК «Братовщинский ЦКД.	Директор

 	2 квартал 2013 года
1.2.	Экспертиза действующих локальных нормативных актов учреждения на наличие коррупционной составляющей	Директор	Постоянно
1.3.	Анализ и уточнение должностных обязанностей работников, исполнение которых в наибольшей мере подвержено риску коррупционных проявлений	Директор	Сентябрь
2.	Участие в антикоррупционном мониторинге
2.1	Представление информационных материалов и сведений по показателям мониторинга в соответствии с законодательством Липецкой области	Директор	Ежеквартально
3.	Организация взаимодействия с правоохранительными органами
3.1	Обмен информацией в рамках межсетевого взаимодействия в объёме компетенции	Директор	Постоянно
3.2	Принятие мер по устранению нарушений антикоррупционного законодательства РФ, причин и условий проявления коррупции в учреждении, указанных в судебных актах, актах прокурорского реагирования, представлениях правоохранительных органов.	Директор 	По мере поступления
3.3	Информирование правоохранительных органов о выявленных фактах коррупции в сфере деятельности МБУК «Братовщинский ЦКД»	Директор 	При выявлении фактов
4.	Организация взаимодействия с общественностью

4.1	Рассмотрение в соответствии с действующим законодательством обращений граждан, содержащих сведения о коррупции по вопросам, находящимся в компетенции учреждения	Директор	По мере поступления обращений
4.2.	Проведение социологического исследования среди населения  по теме «Удовлетворённость  населения качеством услуг учреждения культуры»	Методист	Ноябрь, март
4.3	Обеспечение соблюдения порядка административных процедур по приёму и рассмотрению жалоб и обращений граждан	Директор	По мере поступления		Постоянно
4.4.	Экспертиза жалоб и обращений граждан, поступающих через информационные каналы связи (электронная почта, телефон) на предмет установления фактов проявления коррупции должностными лицами учреждения	Директор	По мере поступления обращений
4.8	Обеспечение наличия в свободном доступе Книги отзывов и пожеланий.	Методист	В течение 2013-2014 года
5.	Правовое просвещение и повышение антикоррупционной компетентности работников		
5.1	Мониторинг изменений действующего законодательства в области противодействия коррупции	Директор	В течение 2013-2014 года
5.2	Рассмотрение вопросов исполнения законодательства о борьбе с коррупцией на совещаниях при директоре, собраниях трудового коллектива	Директор
	В течение 2013-2014 года
6.	Осуществление контроля финансово-хозяйственной и культурно-досуговой деятельности учреждения в целях предупреждения коррупции
6.1	Осуществление контроля за соблюдением требований, установленных Федеральным законом от 21.07.2005 №94-ФЗ «О размещении заказов на поставки товаров, выполнение работ, оказание услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд»	Директор, главный бухгалтер	В течение 2013-2014 года
6.2	Осуществление контроля за целевым использованием бюджетных средств	Директор, главный бухгалтер	В течение 2013-2014 года
6.3	Осуществление контроля за использованием платных услуг учреждения 	Директор
	В течение 2013-2014 года


	Почему-то таблицей не вставляется, но думаю поймете.

----------


## Зарница

> Чтобы среднемесячная зарплата специалиста  КДУ была не меньше 9.000 руб. и техперсонал её не оттягивал было принято решение перевести техперсонал в сельскую администрацию и создать в там хоз.группу.


Таня, скажите, а с переводом тех персонала в администрацию, фонд з/п они с собой не забирают? Т.е. ваша уборщица вам не подчиняется?Что то я туплю....разъясните

----------


## valentinka79

Я так поняла, это типа сельский совет будет обслуживать ваш ДК. И оплачивать все это будут они, а не вы.

----------


## alex67

Добрый день. Может кто нибудь подскажет нормативно-правовые документы регламентирующие нормы рабочего времени работников культуры. Третий день роюсь - ничего нет... А если действительно нет, то как другие обходятся? Буду очень рад любой информации. Интересуют: руководители народных коллективов, руководители кружков, аккомпаниаторы.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Интересуют: руководители народных коллективов, руководители кружков, аккомпаниаторы.


Где-то в наших темах была такая информация. Поищите, я точно не помню где, но года 1,5 назад мы это уже обсуждали здесь.

----------


## alex67

Спасибо, что откликнулись. Нашел - инструкция 1976года.

----------


## Рамоновна

Утверждены
 приказом Минкультуры России
 от 28 июня 2013 г.
 № 920



*Методические рекомендации по разработке органами государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации и органами местного самоуправления показателей эффективности деятельности подведомственных государственных (муниципальных) учреждений культуры, их руководителей и работников по видам учреждений и основным категориям работников.
*

1. Настоящие методические указания по разработке органами государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации и органами местного самоуправления показателей эффективности деятельности подведомственных государственных (муниципальных) учреждений, их руководителей и работников по видам учреждений и основным категориям работников (далее - Методические рекомендации) разработаны во исполнение пункта 3 приложения 2 Программы поэтапного совершенствования системы оплаты труда в государственных (муниципальных) на 2012-2018 годы, утвержденной распоряжением Правительства Российской Федерации от 26 ноября 2012 г. № 2190-р, пунктом 1 раздел V Плана мероприятий («дорожной карты») «Изменения в отраслях социальной сферы, направленные на повышение эффективности сферы культуры, утвержденного распоряжением Правительства Российской Федерации» от 28 декабря 2012 г. № 2606-р в целях совершенствования системы оплаты труда.

2. Методические рекомендация предназначены для использования органами государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации и органами местного самоуправления для разработки ими показателей эффективности деятельности подведомственных государственных (муниципальных) учреждений культуры, их руководителей и работников по видам учреждений и основным категориям работников (далее – показатели эффективности).

3. Показатели эффективности должны быть разработаны для каждого типа учреждений культуры:

общедоступные (публичные) библиотеки;

музеи;

театры;

организации культурно-досугового типа;

парки культуры и отдыха;

цирки, цирковые коллективы;

зоопарки;

концертные организации, самостоятельные коллективы;

производство, прокат и показ фильмов;

радиовещание и телевидение;

архивы;

прочие учреждения стационарного и передвижного характера.

4. Разрабатываемые показатели эффективности должны основываться на показателях и индикаторах:

- Государственной программы Российской Федерации «Развитие культуры и туризма» на 2013 - 2020 годы, утвержденной распоряжением Правительства Российской Федерации от 27 декабря 2012 г. № 2567-р;

- Федеральной целевой программы «Культура России (2012 - 2018 годы)», утвержденной постановлением Правительства Российской Федерации от 03 марта 2012 г. № 186;

- Ведомственного перечня государственных услуг (работ), оказываемых (выполняемых) находящимися в ведении Министерства культуры Российской Федерации федеральными государственными учреждениями, в качестве основных видов деятельности, утвержденного приказом Минкультуры России от 15 декабря 2010 г. № 781; 

- Плана мероприятий («дорожной карты») «Изменения в отраслях социальной сферы, направленные на повышение эффективности сферы культуры», утвержденного распоряжением Правительства Российской Федерации от 28 декабря 2012 г. № 2606-р;

- Перечня критериев оценки деятельности федерального бюджетного учреждения, подведомственного Министерству культуры Российской Федерации, для стимулирования труда руководителя учреждения, утвержденного приказом Минкультуры России от 27 ноября 2008 г. № 208 
(с изменениями от 24 апреля 2013 г. № 444 «О внесении изменений в приказ Министерства культуры Российской Федерации от 27 ноября 2008 г. № 208 «Об утверждении перечня критериев оценки деятельности федерального бюджетного учреждения, подведомственного Министерству культуры Российской Федерации»);

- Положения о выплатах стимулирующего характера руководителям федеральных государственных учреждений, находящихся в ведении Министерства культуры Российской Федерации, утвержденного приказом от 23 марта 2009 г. № 130 (с изменениями от 08 апреля 2013 г. № 326 
«О внесении изменений в приказ Министерства культуры Российской Федерации от 23 марта 2009 г. № 130 «О стимулировании руководителей федеральных государственных учреждений, находящихся в ведении Министерства культуры Российской Федерации»).

5. Показатели эффективности должны отвечать следующим требованиям:

- соответствовать принципу обеспечения увязки оплаты труда с повышением качества предоставляемых государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнения работ);

- соответствовать принципу введения взаимоувязанной системы отраслевых показателей эффективности от федерального уровня до конкретных учреждения и работника;

- соответствовать целевым показателям деятельности учреждения, направленным на достижение показателей, определенных «дорожными картами», включая показатели, характеризующие проведение структурных и институциональных преобразований, а также показателям по соотношению средней заработной платы работников учреждения и средней заработной платы по субъекту Российской Федерации; 

- содержать показатели выполнения государственного задания на оказание государственных услуг (работ); показатели качества оказания государственных услуг; показатели роста доходов от оказания платных услуг по сравнению с предыдущим периодом; 

- отражать изменения объема деятельности, а также численность населения, воспользовавшегося услугами учреждения культуры (за год, полугодие, квартал, месяц);

- характеризовать расширение (обновление) номенклатуры предоставляемых населению услуг (за те же периоды).

- реализовывать принцип бюджетирования по результатам деятельности;

- реализовать принцип роста оплаты труда в соответствии с ростом эффективности труда работников; 

- увязать систему отраслевых показателей эффективности от федерального уровня, регионального уровня до конкретных учреждения и работника;

- увязать оплату труда с повышением качества предоставляемых государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнения работ).

Примерный перечень показателей эффективности приведен в приложении 1 к настоящим Методическим рекомендациям.

6. Динамическими характеристиками показателей эффективности деятельности могут являться:

- степень фактического изменения показателя по сравнению с соответствующим периодом прошлого года (в необходимых случаях по сравнению с предыдущим периодом либо по сравнению со среднемесячным, среднеквартальным показателем);

- степень фактического изменения показателя по сравнению с установленным планом на соответствующий период.

7. Показатели оценки эффективности деятельности руководителей должны учитывать в том числе:

- изменение квалификационного уровня работников (за полугодие, год);

- заполненность штатной численности персонала в течение года (ежемесячно);

- изменение расходов на повышение квалификации сотрудников (за год);

- использование в работе учреждений культуры современных технологий работы (ежемесячно).

8. Показатели эффективности деятельности основных категорий работников должны формироваться с учетом следующих критериев:

- полнота использования фонда рабочего времени в соответствующем периоде;

- отсутствие претензий со стороны руководителя к исполнению должностных обязанностей;

- отсутствие претензий от потребителей услуг к качеству работы работника;

- инициативность в работе, обмен опытом, а также другие показатели эффективности работы.

 9. Показатели эффективности деятельности подведомственных государственных (муниципальных) учреждений, их руководителей и работников по видам учреждений утверждаются нормативными правовыми актами органов государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации и органами местного самоуправления.

10. Показатели эффективности по основным категориям работников утверждаются локальным актом учреждения.


___________________

----------


## Рамоновна

*Приложение 1
*
к Методическим рекомендациям
 по разработке органами государственной власти 
субъектов Российской Федерации и 
органами местного самоуправления 
показателей эффективности деятельности 
подведомственных государственных 
(муниципальных) учреждений, 
их руководителей и работников 
по видам учреждений и 
основным категориям работников 
от 28 июня 2013 г.№ 920 



 Примерный перечень показателей эффективности деятельности государственных (муниципальных) учреждений, их руководителей и работников по видам учреждений и основным категориям работников

Ι. Показатели эффективности деятельности по видам учреждений культуры

Общедоступные (публичные) библиотеки 

1)​ количество зарегистрированных пользователей (единиц);

2)​ объем фонда библиотеки (тыс. экземпляров);

3)​ количество обращений в библиотеку в отчетный период (единиц);

4)​ количество новых поступлений в библиотечный фонд (всего), в т.ч.:

- количество новых поступлений на электронных носителях (экземпляров);

5)​ количество изданий в библиотеке в расчете на 1 жителя (единиц);

6)​ количество отреставрированных документов (экземпляров);

7)​ количество справок, консультаций для пользователей (всего), в т.ч.:

- количество справок, консультаций для пользователей в автоматизированном (виртуальном) режиме (единиц);

8)​ количество полнотекстовых оцифрованных документов, включённых в состав 
электронной библиотеки, (единиц);

9)​ количество записей электронного каталога и других баз данных, создаваемых 
библиотекой (единиц);

10)​ количество записей, переданных библиотекой в Сводной электронный каталог 
библиотек России (экземпляров);

11)​ количество посещений Интернет-сайта библиотеки (количество обращений в 
стационарном и удаленном режиме пользователей к электронным информационным ресурсам библиотеки) (единиц).


Музеи

1)​ количество предметов, поступивших в музейное собрание в результате 
выполнения работ по выявлению и собиранию музейных предметов и музейных коллекций (единиц);

2)​ количество музейных предметов, прошедших регистрацию в инвентарных 
книгах фондов (единиц);

3)​ количество музейных предметов, прошедших поколлекционную сверку 
наличия (единиц);

4)​ количество музейных предметов, требующих реставрации в текущем году / 
количество отреставрированных музейных предметов (единиц);

5)​ количество изображений и описаний музейных предметов и музейных 
коллекций, внесенных в электронную базу данных музея (единиц);

6)​ доля опубликованных музейных предметов во всех формах (публичный показ 
в экспозиции или на выставках музея, научные публикации, предоставление музейных предметов на выставки других музеев, воспроизведение в печатных изданиях, на электронных и других видах носителей, в том числе в виртуальном режиме) в общем количестве музейных предметов основного фонда (процентов);

7)​ количество экспонируемых музейных предметов (экземпляров);

8)​ количество выставочных проектов музея (единиц); 

9)​ количество выставок (единиц); 

10)​ количество посетителей экспозиций и выставок в музее (единиц);

11)​ количество посещений Интернет-сайта музея (количество обращений в 
стационарном и удаленном режиме пользователей к электронным информационным ресурсам музея) (единиц).


Театры

1)​ количество новых и возобновляемых спектаклей (всего), в том числе:

- количество новых и возобновленных спектаклей для детско-юношеской аудитории (единиц);

2)​ количество публичных показов спектаклей всего, в том числе:

2.1 количество публичных показов спектаклей на стационаре (основная сцена, арендованные площадки) (единиц);

2.2 количество публичных показов спектаклей на стационаре на выезде (всего), в том числе: 

- количество публичных показов спектаклей на стационаре в пределах региона (единиц);

- количество публичных показов спектаклей на стационаре на выезде по России (единиц);

- количество публичных показов спектаклей на стационаре на выезде за рубежом (единиц);

- количество публичных показов спектаклей на стационаре для детско-юношеской аудитории) (единиц);

3)​ количество зрителей согласно проданным билетам (единиц), в том числе:

- количество зрителей на стационаре (основная сцена, арендованные площадки) (единиц);

- количество зрителей на стационаре в пределах региона (единиц);

- количество зрителей на стационаре на выезде по России (единиц);

- количество зрителей на стационаре на выезде за рубежом (единиц);

- количество зрителей их числа детско-юношеской аудитории (единиц);

4)​ средняя заполняемость зала на стационаре (основная сцена), 
за исключением экспериментальных спектаклей (процентов);

5)​ число лауреатов международных, межрегиональных и областных конкурсов и 
фестивалей (человек);

6)​ количество новых постановок спектаклей по произведениям современной 
драматургии (написанным не ранее 1992 г.) (единиц);

7)​ количество посещений Интернет-сайта театра (количество обращений в 
стационарном и удаленном режиме пользователей к электронным информационным ресурсам театра) (единиц).


Организации культурно-досугового типа 

1)​ количество участников культурно-досуговых мероприятий по сравнению с 
предыдущим годом (процентов);

2)​ количество участников клубных формирований по сравнению с предыдущим 
годом (процентов);

3) число культурно-досуговых мероприятий, проведенных КДУ (единиц)

 3.1. доля мероприятий, направленных на развитие творческого потенциала 

 детей и молодежи в общем объеме мероприятий учреждения (процентов);

4)​ средняя посещаемость культурно-досуговых мероприятий (процентов);

5)​ удельный вес населения, участвующего в платных культурно-досуговых 
мероприятиях, проводимых учреждениями культурно-досугового типа, (процентов);

6)​ количество детей, привлекаемых к участию в творческих мероприятиях, в 
общем числе детей (процентов);

7)​ число лауреатов международных, всероссийских, межрегиональных и 
областных конкурсов и фестивалей (человек). 


Парки культуры и отдыха 

1)​ количество посетителей платных мероприятий парка (единиц);

2)​ количество постоянных посетителей парка, занимающихся в секциях, кружках 
и других творческих формированиях (единиц);

3)​ число проведенных платных мероприятий (единиц);

4)​ число видов услуг, оказываемых посетителям (единиц).


Цирки, цирковые коллективы 

1)​ количество зрителей на публичных показах программ (единиц);

2)​ средняя заполняемость зала на стационаре (единиц);

3)​ количество цирковых мероприятий (единиц);

4)​ доля новых (возобновленных) цирковых программ в общем количестве 
представлений цирка (единиц);

5)​ количество публичных показов цирковых программ, на гастролях за 
пределами своей территории в России (единиц);

6)​ количество публичных показов цирковых программ, на гастролях за рубежом 
(единиц).


Зоопарки

1)​ количество посетителей зоопарка (единиц);

2)​ количество животных, включенных в российскую Красную книгу в коллекции 
зоопарка (единиц);

3)​ количество животных, давших потомство в неволе в коллекции зоопарка 
(единиц);

4)​ число видов услуг, оказываемых посетителям зоопарка (единиц);

5)​ количество экскурсий в зоопарке (единиц).


Концертные организации, самостоятельные коллективы 

1)​ количество новых и возобновляемых концертов и концертных программ 
(всего), в том числе:

- количество новых и возобновленных концертов и концертных программ для детско-юношеской аудитории (единиц);

2)​ количество публичных показов концертных программ (всего), в т.ч.:

2.1 количество публичных показов концертных программ на стационаре (основная сцена, арендованные площадки) (единиц);

2.2 количество публичных показов концертных программ на стационаре на выезде (всего), в т.ч.:

-количество публичных показов концертных программ на стационаре в пределах региона (единиц);

-количество публичных показов концертных программ на стационаре на выезде по России (единиц);

-количество публичных показов концертных программ на стационаре на выезде за рубежом (единиц);

-количество публичных показов концертных программ на стационаре для детско-юношеской аудитории (единиц);

3)​ количество зрителей согласно проданным билетам (всего), в том числе:

-количество зрителей на стационаре (основная сцена, арендованные площадки) (единиц);

-количество зрителей на стационаре в пределах региона (единиц);

-количество зрителей на стационаре на выезде по России (единиц);

-количество зрителей на стационаре на выезде за рубежом (единиц);

-количество зрителей их числа детско-юношеской аудитории (единиц);

4)​ средняя заполняемость концертного зала на стационаре (основная сцена), за 
исключением экспериментальных концертных программ по сравнению с предыдущим годом (процентов).


Производство, прокат и показ фильмов 

1)​ количество выданных для проката кино- и видеофильмов и программ 
(единиц);

2)​ доля фильмов российского производства в общем объеме проката 
(процентов);

3)​ доля ретроспективных показов в репертуаре кинотеатра за отчетный период по 
сравнению с предыдущим годом (процентов); 

4)​ количество киновидеоустановок (единиц);

5)​ количество киносеансов (единиц);

6)​ средняя посещаемость киносеансов (единиц);

7)​ объем фильмофонда (тыс. экземпляров);

8)​ количество цифрового оборудования в кинотеатрах с возможностью 3D 
показа (единиц).


Радиовещание и телевидение 

1)​ доля населения обеспеченного многоканальным вещанием с гарантированным 
предоставлением обязательных телерадиоканалов заданного качества по сравнению с предыдущим годом (процентов);

2)​ количество телеканалов свободного доступа (единиц);

3)​ доля населения, охваченного региональным телерадиовещанием по сравнению 
с предыдущим годом (процентов);

4)​ доля населения, охваченного теле- и радиооповещением о чрезвычайных 
ситуациях по сравнению с предыдущим годом (процентов);

5)​ доля охвата населения теле- и радиовещанием в труднодоступным местах по 
сравнению с предыдущим годом (процентов);

6)​ количество программ, обеспечивающих интерактивную связь с населением 
через прямые эфиры с представителями органов местного самоуправления и руководителями муниципальных (единиц).


Архивы 

1)​ количество пользователей архивной информацией, включая пользователей 
сайта учреждения (человек);

2)​ количество принятых на хранение документов Архивного фонда субъекта 
(единиц хранения);

3)​ количество справок, консультаций для пользователей всего (единиц), в т.ч.:

-количество справок, консультаций для пользователей в автоматизированном (виртуальном) режиме (единиц);

4)​ количество оцифрованных документов (единиц);

5)​ объем издательской продукции (единиц).


ΙΙ. Показатели эффективности деятельности, применимые ко всем видам государственных (муниципальных) учреждений, их руководителям и основным категориям работников

1)​ выполнение учреждением государственного задания на оказание услуг 
(выполнение работ) (да/нет);

2)​ выполнение целевых показателей (индикаторов) эффективности работы 
учреждения (да/нет);

3)​ рост средней заработной платы работников учреждений в отчётном году 
(нарастающим итогом с начала года) по сравнению со средней заработной платой за предыдущий год (процентов);

4)​ достижение соотношения средней заработной платы работников учреждения и 
средней заработной платы по субъекту Российской Федерации (процентов);

5)​ уровень удовлетворенности граждан Российской Федерации качеством 
предоставления учреждением государственных и муниципальных услуг в сфере культуры (процентов);

6)​ доля мероприятий, рассчитанных на обслуживание социально менее 
защищенных возрастных групп: детей и подростков, пенсионеров, людей с ограничениями жизнедеятельности и т. п. (% от общего числа проводимых мероприятий) по сравнению с предыдущим годом 
(процентов);

7)​ количество изданных каталогов, научно-исследовательских трудов, альбомов, 
буклетов, путеводителей, краеведческой и иной литературы по профильной деятельности учреждения по сравнению с предыдущим годом (процентов);

8)​ наличие собственного Интернет-сайта учреждения и обеспечение его 
поддержки в актуальном состоянии (да/нет);

9)​ количество культурно-массовых мероприятий (фестивалей, выставок, смотров, 
конкурсов, научных конференций и др.), проведенных силами учреждения (единиц);

10)​ количество посетителей культурно-массовых мероприятий (единиц);

11)​ количество информационно-образовательных (просветительских) программ 
учреждения (в том числе лекционное, справочно-информационное и консультативное обслуживание граждан; без экскурсоведения) (единиц);

12)​ количество посетителей информационно-образовательных (просветительски
х) программ учреждения (единиц);

13)​ объем средств от оказания платных услуг и иной приносящей доход 
деятельности (тыс. рублей);

14)​ количество высококвалифицированных работников в учреждении (человек);

15)​ количество работников учреждения, прошедших повышение квалификации и 
(или) профессиональную подготовку (человек);

16)​ участие учреждения в проектах, конкурсах, реализации федеральных целевых и 
ведомственных программ (да/нет).

17)​ освоение и внедрение инновационных методов работы сотрудником (да/нет);

18)​ проведение самостоятельной творческой работы в зависимости от специфики 
учреждения (программы, встречи, проекты и др.) (да/нет);

19)​ повышение квалификации и (или) прохождение профессиональной подготовки 
в отчетном периоде (да/нет);

20)​ своевременное обновление и заполнение Интернет-сайта учреждения, сайта 
государственных и муниципальных учреждений и др. сайтов (да/нет);

21)​ работа с удаленными пользователями (дистанционное информационное 
обслуживание, интернет-конференции, интернет-конкурсы, интернет-проекты и др.) (да/нет);

22)​ результативность участия в конкурсах, получение грантов (да/нет);

23)​ публикации и освещение деятельности учреждения в средствах массовой 
информации (да/нет); 

24)​ участие в организации и проведении информационных, культурно-досуговых, 
социально-значимых и просветительских мероприятиях (фестивалей, концертов, конкурсов, творческих встречах, проектов, научных конференций и др.), в т.ч. рассчитанных на обслуживание особых категорий пользователей (да/нет).

----------


## Леди N

> Спасибо, что откликнулись. Нашел - инструкция 1976года.


На основании этой инструкции в том числе и наработок Министерств культуры разных регионов, т.е. изучив соответствующий опыт, мы подали свои предложения и обоснование учредителю и ту самую инструкцию в том числе (её же никто не отменял) и в нашем муниципальном образовании принят нормативный акт с теми самыми нормами затрат. Я уже выкладывала этот документ в разделе культработников. Почитайте темку документов, найдёте много полезного.

----------


## Леди N

РАМОНОВНА, Ирина Викторовна, разрешите в очередной раз обратиться к Вашему опыту...Столкнулись с такой вот проблемой... В начале лета, посмотрев на фактические остатки топлива в сельских клубах, поняли, что покупать на новый сезон почти не нужно, в результате высвободились денежные средства на бюджете (340 статья). Мы -в эконом отдел к учредителю за разрешением- перекинуть на другие статьи. Ответ был следующим- ВНУТРИ СВОЕЙ СМЕТЫ ДЕЛАЙТЕ- очень уважаю специалистов этого отдела- они свой хлеб полностью отрабатывают и + у нас хорошие "партнёрские" отношения.
МЫ:
1) внесли изменения в план фин- хоз деят- ти, подписали его у учредителя
2) свой приказ на это самое изменение

Деньги перекинули на 310 (это всё по бюджету, а не по ПД), то есть проплатили основные средства в солидных суммах (новые составляющие для 3- компьютеров, две новых печи (типа БУРАН- могу ошибаться) в 2 сельских клуба- там отопление никакое. Тут же столкнулись с тем, что печи нужно устанавливать- то есть платить за работу по договорам- перекинули ещё и на 225 статью (оплату работы).

Изменения эти делали 3 раза за последний месяц- т к сначала нужно выписать счета, а затем уже на конкретные суммы ЭТО САМОЕ ИЗМЕНЕНИЕ ВНОСИТЬ- ПРОСИТЬ....
вЧЕРА начальник эконом отдела сказала, что мы не имели права этого делать (всё делалось именно после консультации с этой уважаемой дамой- она с себя ответственности и не снимает- ПРОСТО ТЕПЕРЬ МЫ ВСЕ НЕ ЗНАЕМ, КАК НАМ ИЗ ЭТОЙ СИТУАЦИИ ВЫЙТИ- ищем решение). 

мотивация такая- КОГДА ВЕРСТАЕТСЯ БЮДЖЕТ И МУНИЦИП УЧРЕЖДЕНИЮ ВЫДЕЛЯЮТСЯ СУБСИДИИ НА БУД ГОД, В СТАТЬИ КОСГУ 310 И 225 НЕ ЗАКЛАДЫВАЮТСЯ ДЕНЕЖНЫЕ СРЕДСТВА- ТО ЕСТЬ ПРИОБРЕТЕНИЯ ИТД ПО ЭТИМ СТАТЬЯМ МОЖНО ДЕЛАТЬ ТОЛЬКО ПО РАЗДЕЛУ (по смете) Предприним. Деятельности........................................................
(все платёжки прошли через казначейство, документы перечисление- товарные накладные и товары тоже- у нас уже в наличии)...ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ??(((((

Прочитали в ГАРАНТЕ комментарий по похожей проблеме, что данное решение может иметь место быть, но должно найти отражение в нормативно- правовых актах, определяющих порядок расчёта нормат затрат в конкретном муницип. образовании... Вообщем пока решения нет...Что бы Вы посоветовали? Если не сталкивались с ситуацией, порассуждайте, пож- та..))

Есть у нас ещё один лиц счёт(кроме основного лицевого- на котором все выделяемые нашей организации денсредства- и на выполнение мун.задания и на содержание имущества), на который перечисляются субсидии на повышение зарплаты из бюджета учредителя. Вероятно было бы правильно перевести эту экономию по статье 340 на НЕГО... но этого сделано не было...((((вот так вот по незнанию ляпнулись...(главное знать чем грозит вся эта ситуация(ну то типу из двух зол выбирают) - уж очень покупки сделали нужные и хорошие- в жизни бы нам на такие не заработать, это при том, что у нас план по ПД- 700.000 и мы планово идём к его выполнению)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Леди N*, у нас с этого года переброски со статьи на статью запретили. Видимо, это какое-то всеобщее распоряжение. В начале года усиленно корпели над всеми статьями. чтобы все-все учесть. Пока нигде "не вылезло". Есть только такие моменты, как незапланированное  мероприятие с серьезной сметой (здесь нам добавляют). 

 ПД у нас нет- все мероприятия, даже отраслевые, проводим бесплатно. Но несмотря на отсутствие ПД, статьи 310 и 225 у нас имеются, и при защите бюджета нам расходы по ним никто не запретил. Деньги,заработанные клубами, идут в сельские поселения. Так что подобного опыта я не имею... 

Пусть вас успокоит то, что все подписано учредителем. Это важно. Кстати, статус учредителя не выше дамы из экономотдела?

А что вам грозит* по сути?* Возврат приобретенных вещей? Возврат средств? Наказание за нецелевое использование? 

Нам конечно проще- мы на районном бюджете сидим на 100%. Составил смету--подписал в ОК--отнес бухгалтеру--он несет в финотдел--финотдел запускает в оплату.

----------


## Леди N

> *Леди N*, у нас с этого года переброски со статьи на статью запретили. Видимо, это какое-то всеобщее распоряжение. В начале года усиленно корпели над всеми статьями. чтобы все-все учесть. Пока нигде "не вылезло". Есть только такие моменты, как незапланированное  мероприятие с серьезной сметой (здесь нам добавляют). 
> 
>  ПД у нас нет- все мероприятия, даже отраслевые, проводим бесплатно. Но несмотря на отсутствие ПД, статьи 310 и 225 у нас имеются, и при защите бюджета нам расходы по ним никто не запретил. Деньги,заработанные клубами, идут в сельские поселения. Так что подобного опыта я не имею... 
> 
> 
> Пусть вас успокоит то, что все подписано учредителем. Это важно. Кстати, статус учредителя не выше дамы из экономотдела?
> 
> А что вам грозит* по сути?* Возврат приобретенных вещей? Возврат средств? Наказание за нецелевое использование? 
> 
> ...



спасибо за ответ. Мы решили- пишем ходатайство на имя Главы с обоснованием необходимости приобретения и переброской на КОСГУ 310 и 225. Вообщем практически всё то же самое, что и было (просто пограмотнее стали, благодаря этой ситуации). А относительно подписания учредителем- да, конечно ответственность с себя снята в документальном смысле..а в моральном?? вся ведь изведёшься.. не дай Бог учредитель не будет доверять и станет подписывать пристально "глядя".

----------


## вокся

Девочки. У меня появился новый методист. Очень толковая женщина, которая мне сегодня подсказала такую вот вещь. Мы за средства внебюджета учим нашего светооператора. Дорого учим. С ним можно по обоюдному согласию заключить договор на предмет того, что он обязывается отработать в ДК после повышения квалификации 1-3-5 лет. Если он увольняется, то каким-то образом тогда возвращает вложенные в него деньги. 
Кто с этим сталкивался? Как правильно это оформляется? 
И еще. У кого есть работники, которые с внебюджета з/п получают как проценты? У меня есть кассир, контролер, ди-джей. Не великие деньги они получают. Но львиная доля нашего внебюджета уходит на оплату их 4 часов в неделю. Хочу попробовать перевести их на проценты. Не знаю как...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Хочу попробовать перевести их на проценты. Не знаю как...


Оксан, у меня они работают по договору и я им плачу 40%, ну и + начисления на зарплату.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Оксана, у нас вот такой договор с руководителями кружков, ди джеем, кассиром-контролером на дискотеку. Если пригодится - буду очень рада.

ДОГОВОР

"___"  _________ 20___ г.                                                                                    г.______________

    Мы, нижеподписавшиеся: муниципальное бюджетное учреждение культуры ___________________________________, именуемый в дальнейшем Заказчик,
в лице  директора _____________________, действующего  на основании Устава, и ___________________________  19___ года рождения, проживающая по адресу ________________________________________________________________________________
Паспорт____________,выданный___________________________________________________ ________________________________________________________________________________ именуемая в дальнейшем «Исполнитель», заключили договор о нижеследующем:
1.	ПРЕДМЕТ ДОГОВОРА
1.1   «Исполнитель» обязуется организовать при ___________________________  постоянно  действующую  Изостудию 
1.2   Услуги оказываются в период  с "_____" __________  201_ г. по "_____" __________  201_ г.

2.   УСЛОВИЯ И ПОРЯДОК РАСЧЕТОВ
3.1. Стоимость предоставляемых Исполнителем услуг по настоящему Договору составляет в месяц  ________ % от суммы, сданной на расчетный счет  МБУК __________________  участниками Изостудии 
3.2.  Исполнителю  выплачивается стоимость услуг (за вычетом НДФЛ) в соответствии с п.3.1. настоящего Договора 
3.3.  Оставшуюся сумму, МБУК _____________________________  направляет на укрепление материально-технической базы  и нужды  учреждения культуры.

3.	ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВА СТОРОН
2.1. «Исполнитель» обязуется качественно и своевременно оказывать услуги по настоящему Договору. 
2.2.   Исполнитель обязуется  по заданию МБУК ______________________  участвовать в поселковых мероприятиях, конкурсах, выставках.
2.3.  Иметь всю необходимую документацию на студию – Паспорт коллектива,  журнал учета работы студии, план работы. Программу занятий. Отчитываться о проделанной работе 1 раз в год.
2.4. МБУК ________________________________  обязуется своевременно выплачивать Исполнителю причитающееся ему денежное вознаграждение за оказанные услуги на условиях, предусмотренных настоящим Договором 
2.5. «Исполитель» обязуется следить за целостностью и сохранностью имущества СДК и в случае утери или порчи восстановить их за свой счет, если причина будет по вине Исполнителя.
2.6.  Соблюдать правила технической и пожарной безопасности. Поддерживать чистоту и порядок в помещениях ДК при проведении занятий.


4.	ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ СТОРОН
4.1.  Ответственность Сторон за невыполнение или ненадлежащее выполнение обязательств по настоящему Договору регулируется действующим законодательством РФ.

5.	СРОК ДЕЙСТВИЯ НАСТОЯЩЕГО ДОГОВОРА
5.1.     Настоящий Договор вступает в силу с даты подписания и действует до выполнения Сторонами взятых на себя обязательств по настоящему Договору.
5.2.  Настоящий Договор может быть расторгнут по согласованию Сторон путем подписания Сторонами дополнительного соглашения.
5.3.	Настоящий Договор может быть расторгнут в одностороннем внесудебном порядке любой из Сторон при условии предупреждения другой Стороны за 1 месяц до даты расторжения. Все оказанные услуги к дате расторжения должны быть оплачены 
6.	ПРОЧИЕ УСЛОВИЯ
6.1.   Стороны освобождаются от ответственности за невыполнение обязательств по настоящему Договору при наступлении обстоятельств непреодолимой силы (чрезвычайные и непредотвратимые при данных условиях обстоятельства - стихийные бедствия, военные действия, блокады и т.п.) 
6.2. 	Настоящий Договор составлен в _________ экземплярах, имеющих равную юридическую силу. Каждый экземпляр должен быть подписан обеими сторонами, и каждая Сторона получает по одному экземпляру. Третий экземпляр передается в ____________________ ( у меня в 3 экземплярах и третий передается в расчетный центр (бухгалтерию)
ЮРИДИЧЕСКИЕ АДРЕСА И РЕКВИЗИТЫ СТОРОН.

ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЬ:	ЗАКАЗЧИК:

----------


## Lena65

> Оксан, у меня они работают по договору и я им плачу 40%, ну и + начисления на зарплату.


Мы платили 25 % от выручки за дискотеку например Ди-Джею. И не плохо между прочим получалось. А потом нам ввели эти ставки. Мэр почему то боялся этих трудовых договоров....

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Добрый вечер.
Подскажите пожалуйста если какой документ  где прописано сколько учреждений культуры должно находиться на определенной территории

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ludmila Mikus*, 

http://sbiblio.com/biblio/archive/go...inansi/44.aspx

http://www.zakonprost.ru/content/base/part/745180

но вообще-то в каждом регионе есть свои нюансы.


*Ludmila Mikus*, работая в Белгородской области, не могли бы вы выложить в этом разделе свои показатели/критерии эффктивности? Видела документы из вашей области, очень понравились, но хотелось бы иметь электронный вариант

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Рамоновна спасибо за информацию, сегодня буду изучать. Вот выкладываю сайты,где вся наша документация и деятельность по которой мы работаем, может что-то пригодиться. зайдите посмотрите.
http://www.belkult.ru/  управление культуры белгородской области
http://bgcnt.ru/  центр народного творчества

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ludmila Mikus*, да была я там... только ТУ таблицу с показателями эффективности нигде не нашла....

----------


## Наташкин

Девочки, у вас есть документы или образцы расписок или протоколов о том, что вы действительно провели мероприятие?
Сегодня на очередной планерке, гл. бухгалтер заявила нам о проверке, сказав, что если нет удостоверяющего документа, то значит это фикция, и мероприятия не было. У нас  ведется журнал учета клубной работы по проведению мероприятий, где указано число, месяц, сколько присутствовало и кто ответственный. Это говорит, не доказательство, нужен акт выполненных работ.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Сегодня на очередной планерке, гл. бухгалтер заявила нам о проверке, сказав, что если нет удостоверяющего документа, то значит это фикция,


А если мы напишем фиктивный акт, то это фикцией не будет?  Не перестаю удивляться нашим чиновникам ... Таких актов не существует в природе. Если ей он так необходим, то пусть даст вам форму. 
А как же вот это? 

*Журнал учета работы клубного учреждения - документ строгой отчетности  (является основанием для определения показателей эффективности деятельности учреждения, а также  для заполнения годового статистического отчета по форме 7-НК).        
*

Или это тоже фикция?

----------


## Наташкин

> а также для заполнения годового статистического отчета по форме 7-НК).


Алла, именно про этот документ она и говорила, если фигурирует там цифра, ну допустим 300, будь добр 300 бумажек ей дай подтверждающих.



> Если ей он так необходим, то пусть даст вам форму.


Я  у неё так и спросила. А она сказала, что формы нет, придумайте сами :Blink:  Вы же говорит все умные, на форумах общаетесь, вот там и узнавайте.  :Tu: 
Вот я и пишу, где ещё такое происходит, и как от этого  можно отписаться. :Blink:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Алла, именно про этот документ она и говорила, если фигурирует там цифра, ну допустим 300, будь добр 300 бумажек ей дай подтверждающих.


Наташа, а для чего они ей? Кто эти акты подписывать должен? Может зрители?  :Aga:  И что она потом с этими бумажками делать будет? 

Честное слово, такого я еще не встречала.

----------


## Кочененко

Уважаемые коллеги!А можно у вас попросить пакет документов по пожарной безопасности (Новые правила).Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Наташкин

> И что она потом с этими бумажками делать будет?
> 
> Честное слово, такого я еще не встречала.


И мы тоже, были глубоко ошарашены. Но она, эту инфу привезла с учебы, у них грядет проверка по бухгалтерии, им это там сказали. Все ваши 7 НК будем проверять. Будут обзванивать детей выборочно, которые посещают кружковые формирования, допустим Иванов Петя, ты ходишь в такой-то кружок, а был ли ты 8 октября на кружке. И если ребенок скажет нет, то опять фикция. :Grin:  Это просто какой-то дурдом, и кто после этого будет работать?
И если, найдут много нестыковок, дописок, то будет всем плохо, УРЕЖУТ БЮДЖЕТ, и соответственно нам зарплату.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> И если, найдут много нестыковок, дописок, то будет всем плохо, УРЕЖУТ БЮДЖЕТ, и соответственно нам зарплату.


Мдя... не знаю как у вас, но у нас такую самодеятельность не поощряют. И как бы мы не хотели работать честно, нам этого не позволят, потому как верхи хотят получать хорошую зарплату, а не нашу зарплатку. А она напрямую зависит от наших показателей. И кто ж нам позволит их просто так снижать?
Нас ведь просто заставляют эти нестыковки делать.

----------


## Наташкин

> А она напрямую зависит от наших показателей.


Да, это не выгодно начальникам, а экономистам - наоборот очень выгодно, экономия бюджета. Они молодцы, премию за экономию бюджета получат. А мы по шее. Она ж у нас и так толстая, :Grin:  что только уже не перенесла.




> Нас ведь просто заставляют эти нестыковки делать.


И ещё дополнительное бумаготворчество.

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Читаю переписку и всегда меня возмущает то, насколько наши бухгалтера знают, как нам работать и как нам отчитываться. 11 лет назад я пришла работать в сельский ДК, местная администрация вообще не имела понятия о работе ДК. За это время наш ДК стал дважды победителем областного конкурса  "Лучшее сельское учреждение культуры области" (впервые в районе), мы выиграли денежное поощрение, я как директор, тоже выиграла конкурс "Лучший работник сельского учреждения культуры области". И чем больше побед и наград, тем больше нас тыкают носом бухгалтера как нам работать и что нам делать. Они ПРОФИ, а мы?

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Да, это не выгодно начальникам, а экономистам - наоборот очень выгодно, экономия бюджета. Они молодцы, премию за экономию бюджета получат. А мы по шее. Она ж у нас и так толстая, что только уже не перенесла.
> 
> 
> И ещё дополнительное бумаготворчество.


 Добрый вечер! У нас данные отчеты называют локальным актом, или просто акт о проведенном мероприятии, вменил нам её очень грамотный человек, теперь никак отбиться не можем, лишняя писанина. По форме могу выслать в личку!  за шапкой утверждаю директор и там далее бла-бла! АКт о проведенном мероприятии, подписывают его люди не несущие ответственность заданное мероприятие 3 чел. И в нем подробно расписываешь кто чем занимался вовремя подготовки к данному мероприятию.

----------


## Надежда Эдуардовна

Спасибо  за нужный материал!

Дорогие культработники! Очень рада встречи со всеми Вами! Впервые на сайте! Благодарю за помощь! Буду рада поделиться материалами и наработками  по теме культработа со всеми, кто пожелает. Директор РДК, стаж 34 года в культуре!

Когда вкладываешь всю душу в то, что создаешь,-получаешь поистине бесценный результат.Вот этим результатом  с вами готовы поделиться  работники культуры МБУК "РДК" Третьяковского района Алтайского края. Пишите на адрес:centr-rdk@mail .ru

----------


## Мурмузетка

> И мы тоже, были глубоко ошарашены. Но она, эту инфу привезла с учебы, у них грядет проверка по бухгалтерии, им это там сказали. Все ваши 7 НК будем проверять. Будут обзванивать детей выборочно, которые посещают кружковые формирования, допустим Иванов Петя, ты ходишь в такой-то кружок, а был ли ты 8 октября на кружке. И если ребенок скажет нет, то опять фикция. Это просто какой-то дурдом, и кто после этого будет работать?
> И если, найдут много нестыковок, дописок, то будет всем плохо, УРЕЖУТ БЮДЖЕТ, и соответственно нам зарплату.


Ну обзвонить детей  у проверяющих в норме. У нас это даже областная КСП делала. Но вот по мероприятиям смотрели только планы и журнал учета работы. Главное, что бы все билось с муниципальным заданием.

----------


## Кочененко

[Надежда Эдуардовна добрый вечер!Меня зовут Наталья. Вчера отправила вам сообщение на форруме,но ответа не дождалась,поэтому настойчиво вас донимаю.Вы ради бога меня извените,но просто очень хочется познакомиться с вами.Вы профессионал в нашей работе,я  директор СДК  ,но стаж работы отличается от вашего,поэтому если нетрудно поделитесь опытом,знаниями.Давайте дружить.С уважением Наталья!

----------


## ЕЛЕНА_ТДК_

> если я все правильно сделала, то вот   http://files.mail.ru/8BFC1A00CC1343B5AEDEB56D00999281
> 
> ну а это наш текстовой отчет за прошедший год  http://files.mail.ru/35258434F3194B9CAC0DD446F9FF377B


Обновите пож-ста ссылочку?

----------


## Тёка

> Обновите пож-ста ссылочку


Елена,обратись в личку к Наташе,в тему  не каждый день получается зайти,или вообще на сайт.

----------


## Наташкин

Девоньки, у кого уже готова дорожная карта, отзовитесь, меня интересуют %, как их правильно прибавлять, вот например 

 6) увеличение численности участников культурно-досуговых мероприятий (по сравнению с предыдущим годом):

2014 -6,5%
2015 - 6,7%
2016 - 6,8%

Это нужно, каждый год добавлять на столько процентов или разницу в процентах между годами?

И как тогда расценивать повышение оплаты труда которые предусмотрены Указом Президента 
2014  - 64,9%
2015 - 73,7%
2016 - 82,4%

----------


## Рамоновна

> 6) увеличение численности участников культурно-досуговых мероприятий (по сравнению с предыдущим годом):
> 
> 2014 -6,5%
> 2015 - 6,7%
> 2016 - 6,8%
> 
> Это нужно, каждый год добавлять на столько процентов или разницу в процентах между годами?


Если в 2013 было 90 000 чел, то в 2014 - 95 850, в 2015 - 102 271. 
Т.е. цифру *предыдущего* года увеличиваем на % в таблице.





> И как тогда расценивать повышение оплаты труда которые предусмотрены Указом Президента 
> 2014  - 64,9%
> 2015 - 73,7%
> 2016 - 82,4%


Это плановый процент средней з/платы работников культуры от средней в экономике *вашего региона*. 
Например, средняя в экономике в 2014 году - 30 000., значит, средняя з/п в культуре должна быть 19 470

----------


## Наташкин

> Т.е. цифру предыдущего года увеличиваем на % в таблице.


Спасибо, все поняла.

----------


## Саморетянка

Девочки, ткните пожалуйста  носом, где найти журнал учета работы ДК?

----------


## Алла и Александр

А вот отсюда возьми Журнал учета работы кружка.doc

ЖУРНАЛ учета работы клуб.учреждения.doc

----------


## Саморетянка

Спасибо большое. А то нам велели самим добывать журналы. Вот теперь распечатаю и начнем новый год работать.

----------


## v_irina

коллеги! у меня такой вопрос. К нам едет окружная проверка (впервые в истории в наш район))))  :Derisive:  даже районное управление культуры не знает подробностей - что будут проверять. У директора то у нас все в порядке с разными юридическими и т.п. документами. А вот у меня, как у худрука, вопрос. Пролазила весь форум, теперь хочется конкретизировать: какие документы должна вести я? (методиста у нас нет). Из того,что есть :

1. журналы учета работы кружков.
Как их проверять я, конечно, понимаю,  а как правильно отмечать то,что журнал проверен? На задней обложке просто написать: "Проверено" даата и моя подпись? а подпись директора нужна?

2. Журнал учета работы клубного учреждения. 
Тоже вопрос как и кем отмечается, что журнал проверен

3. Перспективные планы на год работы кружков.
Есть ли едная форма? 

4. план работы на год.
Мы его делаем просто в табличке. Надо делить мероприятия на направления работы?

5. Программы, по которым работают клубные формирования. 
Я работала в школе педагогом ДО, так там понятно,что без программы и еще кучи к ней документов никуда. А в Учреждениях культруно-досугового типа они нужны? На формуе кто-то писал, что вроде нужны и утверждаются они методистом и районом. Даже был пример рецензии на программу.

----------


## v_irina

> А вот отсюда возьми Журнал учета работы кружка.doc
> 
> ЖУРНАЛ учета работы клуб.учреждения.doc


благодарствую за журналы. 
Вопросы у меня по журналу клубного учреждения.(у вас там повторно продублированы месяца ))) видать случайно скопировалось)
1. что подразумевается под "работой с детьми и подростками"? Что писать? )))))))) Отдельно отмечать мероприятия для детей и подростков?
2. в разделе "Методическая работа" нужно отмечать изданные нами метод.пособия? 
3.в "учебе кадров"  отмечать курсы повышения сотрудников? Если да, то там графы не соответсвуют. Мне кажется если там про курсы, то графы должны быть такие: ФИО сотрудника, название курсов, время/место проведения.
4. В журнале нет учета участия в конкурсах. Можно включить его самим? Например с такими графами: дата участия/название конкурса/ФИО участника/творческое объединение/ФИО руководителя/результат конкурса

----------


## Рамоновна

> 1. журналы учета работы кружков.
> Как их проверять я, конечно, понимаю,  а как правильно отмечать то,что журнал проверен? На задней обложке просто написать: "Проверено" даата и моя подпись? а подпись директора нужна?
> 
> 2. Журнал учета работы клубного учреждения. 
> Тоже вопрос как и кем отмечается, что журнал проверен


в конце- лист ЗАМЕЧАНИЯ ПО ВЕДЕНИЮ ЖУРНАЛА

дата проверки=замечания=роспись проверяющего

как минимум, 4 раза в год надо там писать...





> 3. Перспективные планы на год работы кружков.
> Есть ли едная форма?


У нас-нет, пока пишем на одном из листов журнала - репертуар на год списком или тематические блоки по 20-30-... часов





> 4. план работы на год.
> Мы его делаем просто в табличке. Надо делить мероприятия на направления работы?


у нас есть утвержденная форма.

Задачи на предстоящий год

КУЛЬТУРНО-ДОСУГОВАЯ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ

Массовые мероприятия - для всех категорий
Для детей и подростков
Для молодежи
Для пожилых
Выставки

АДМИНИСТРАТИВНО-ХОЗ ДЕЯТ

поквартально

ПРАКТИЧЕСКАЯ И МЕТОДИЧЕСКАЯ РАБОТА

помесячно




> 5. Программы, по которым работают клубные формирования


есть такие и в культуре, многие уже их делают. Мы пока не  дошли....

----------


## Zabanka

е-моё....мы вааще ничего практически не заполняем, проверка года три назад была, проверяла только бухгалтерские дела, да завхоза еще. У нас два журнала, 1. журналы учета работы кружков. 2. Журнал учета работы клубного учреждения. 
Но постоянно отправляем какие нибудь цыфры в район....то им приспичит, сколько мероприятий против курения, то сколько участников самодеятельности, то еще чего нибудь.

----------


## бемолик

Девочки, а как правильно оформить титульный лист программы кружка?Спасибо

----------


## Svetlanuska

Коллеги, скажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого паспорт безопасности учреждения культуры? Спасибо.

----------


## марина 7788

добрый день. может кто подскажет новичку? буду премного благодарна! открываю бродячий театр ростовых кукол. какие инстанции необходимо обойти? что лучше открыть: концертное агенство, театр ростовых кукол или театрально-конконцертное агенство? планирую всю аппаратуру пока брать в аренду. еще проводиться будут спектакли в детских садах и школах. какую документацию вести? пока нашла только зу "про гастрольную деятельность" и 452 инструкцию "про билетное хозяйство". какми еще нормативно-правовыми документами необходимо руководствоваться в своейй деятельности? спасибо

----------


## Рамоновна

> Коллеги, скажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого паспорт безопасности учреждения культуры? Спасибо.


У нас есть, но его делали ГО и ЧС

----------


## Рамоновна

> добрый день. может кто подскажет новичку? буду премного благодарна! открываю бродячий театр ростовых кукол. какие инстанции необходимо обойти? что лучше открыть: концертное агенство, театр ростовых кукол или театрально-конконцертное агенство? планирую всю аппаратуру пока брать в аренду. еще проводиться будут спектакли в детских садах и школах. какую документацию вести? пока нашла только зу "про гастрольную деятельность" и 452 инструкцию "про билетное хозяйство". какми еще нормативно-правовыми документами необходимо руководствоваться в своейй деятельности? спасибо


а ваш бродячий театр- при ДК будет, или сам по себе?

Если сам по себе, тогда ИП надо делать.....

Если при ДК - то Положение о платных услугах- первое, потом- тарифы, билеты, и пр.

----------


## v_irina

> Задачи на предстоящий год
> 
> КУЛЬТУРНО-ДОСУГОВАЯ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ
> 
> Массовые мероприятия - для всех категорий
> Для детей и подростков
> Для молодежи
> Для пожилых
> Выставки
> ...


Спасибо большое за ответ!
задачи на предстоящий год меня смутили - это же по сути тот же план работы?


Методическая работа в ДК-что туда может входить? В школе я представляю что это, а что подразумевается в ДК? Сценарии?
А практическая работа?

----------


## v_irina

нашла вот здесь http://kgdk.ru/dokumenty/municipalnoe-zadanie/2013-god/ план методической работы. 

Цель: организационное, информационное, методическое и творческое обеспечение учреждения культурно-досуговой сферы.

В 2013 году методическая работа учреждения культуры ориентирована на следующие направления:

•разработка, рецензирование и подготовка к утверждению методической, нормативно-правовой  документации;
•своевременное предоставление запрашиваемой информации;
•создание и ведение базы данных по отделам, культурно-досуговой деятельности учреждения в целом, сбор и фиксация информации на различных носителях;
•мониторинг деятельности учреждения, аналитическое обобщение творческих, досуговых и социокультурных процессов;
•разработка и корректировка текущих и оперативных планов деятельности учреждения;
•подготовка отчетного материала;
•участие в рекламно-информационной и маркетинговой деятельности (подготовка информации для брифингов, интернет-ресурса, телевидения и т.п.);
•осуществление подписки на методическую литературу;
•пополнение фотоматериалов  о городских и значимых праздниках.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Методическая работа в ДК-


сценарии,  помощь в подборке сценарного материала для физ. и юр. лиц, подготовка метод. материала по разным направлениям (от ДПИ до Нового года), запись тематических дисков для тиражирования (Голос Победы, Фоны и фанфары, и т.п.), планирование и отчетность





> А практическая работа?


оформление сцены, изготовление реквизита, раздаточного материала, пошив костюмов, штор и скатертей, изготовление декораций, украшение зала.... субботники

вот вкратце

----------


## v_irina

> вот вкратце


спасибо большое!

----------


## вокся

Девочки, а вот такой вопрос... Клубное формирование... Есть такие формирования, где руководителем является человек-доброволец, не получающий ни копеечки. Он тоже должен вести все документы (журнал учета работы клубного формирования, например)? Как я его могу это заставить сделать? Или не должен? Эта повинность касается только оплачиваемых руководителей?

И еще. Кто утверждает Положение о сельском филиале? Зав.филиалом? Директор районного учреждения? Или председатель?

----------


## бемолик

Девочки,с какого возраста ребенок может без согласия родителей написать заявление на посещение кружка?

----------


## Василисса

> Девочки, а вот такой вопрос... Клубное формирование... Есть такие формирования, где руководителем является человек-доброволец, не получающий ни копеечки. Он тоже должен вести все документы (журнал учета работы клубного формирования, например)? Как я его могу это заставить сделать? Или не должен? Эта повинность касается только оплачиваемых руководителей?


Поддерживаю вопрос. У нас, например, ситуация такая: нет ни одного оплачиваемого руководителя кружков, т.к. ставки для них в штатном расписании просто не предусмотрены, а требуют не менее 10 кружков или клубных формирований в Доме культуры. Соответственно и отчеты об их работе. :Aga:

----------


## Натник

> Есть такие формирования, где руководителем является человек-доброволец, не получающий ни копеечки. Он тоже должен вести все документы (журнал учета работы клубного формирования, например)? Как я его могу это заставить сделать? Или не должен? Эта повинность касается только оплачиваемых руководителей?


 ну по идеи наверное не должен, но с другой стороны, если это кружок, то учебно-творческий план хоть по минимуму должен быть, где то фиксировать количество и посещение участников, это вам же для отчета нужно...поэтому я считаю, что даже внештатник должен хоть какую то документацию вести, а так приедет комиссия, скажет - покажите ваш кружок, который у вас в 7-нк включен, а по штату у вас нет ставки руководителя, и к тому же и документации никакй нет, и потом доказывай, что  ты не рыжий.. :Grin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> У нас, например, ситуация такая: нет ни одного оплачиваемого руководителя кружков, т.к. ставки для них в штатном расписании просто не предусмотрены, а требуют не менее 10 кружков или клубных формирований в Доме культуры. Соответственно и отчеты об их работе.


У нас кружки ведут все работники культуры, даже директора МБУК (по возможности). А иначе как? 




> Как я его могу это заставить сделать? Или не должен? Эта повинность касается только оплачиваемых руководителей?


Оксана, хотя бы минимальную документацию по кружку вести нужно в обязательном порядке. Пусть ваш руководитель, хотя бы ведет Журнал учета работы. А остальная ляжет на ваши плечи, если он не согласится вам в этом помочь. :Yes4:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Девочки,с какого возраста ребенок может без согласия родителей написать заявление на посещение кружка?


На работу подросток может устроиться без согласия родителей с 16 лет. Но, размышляя по поводу 7 -НК, где у нас дети учитываются до 14 лет, то, могу предположить, что после 14 ребенок может сам выбрать себе кружок без согласия родителей. Хотя, могу и ошибаться

----------


## вокся

> А остальная ляжет на ваши плечи, если он не согласится вам в этом помочь.


ну... как я и предполагала, собственно... Вот когда заниматься творчеством с этими бумажками и журналами?  :Swoon2:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Есть такие формирования, где руководителем является человек-доброволец, не получающий ни копеечки. Он тоже должен вести все документы (журнал учета работы клубного формирования, например)? Как я его могу это заставить сделать? Или не должен? Эта повинность касается только оплачиваемых руководителей?


Если вы отчитываетесь за этот кружок, то журнал должен быть. Если руководитель отказывается - заполнять его придется вам...





> Кто утверждает Положение о сельском филиале?


Вышестоящее юрлицо или учредитель




> Девочки,с какого возраста ребенок может без согласия родителей написать заявление на посещение кружка?


с момента совершеннолетия - 18 лет. До этого времени представителем интересов ребенка выступают родители






> У нас, например, ситуация такая: нет ни одного оплачиваемого руководителя кружков, т.к. ставки для них в штатном расписании просто не предусмотрены, а требуют не менее 10 кружков или клубных формирований в Доме культуры. Соответственно и отчеты об их работе.


Это жизнь... Это у многих...

----------


## татя1

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, может ли самодеятельный ансамбль при ДК состоять, только из работников культуры, т.е есть ли такое положение,на которое можно сослаться,  так как наша бухгалтерия требует привлечь туда простое население, а нам просто хочется, что б при ДК был,  професиональный коллектив, всегда готовый выступать,ведь концерты иногдаприходится проводить в дневное время, а если в участники коллектива не работники культуры, то их приходится часто опрашивать с основного места работы, и руководители невсегда идут нам навстречу. Но нашу бухгалтерию, могут убедить только документы, слова для них пустое место!!!!

----------


## вокся

> так как наша бухгалтерия требует привлечь туда простое население,


я не могу нарадоваться всем подобным бухгалтериям... Пока мы были сельским ДК, так бывало, что и сценарии им предоставляли..., чтоб уж они точно знали, что деньги не на ветер))) 
Татя, ваш коллектив ведь не единственный в ДК? Тогда какие проблемы-то? За девять лет в культуре ни разу не слышала о том, что коллектив не может состоять только из работников...Но постою в сторонке... подожду... авось еще не всё в этой жизни знаю... Чему и не удивлюсь)

----------


## Рамоновна

> Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, может ли самодеятельный ансамбль при ДК состоять, только из работников культуры, т.е есть ли такое положение,на которое можно сослаться,  так как наша бухгалтерия требует привлечь туда простое население, а нам просто хочется, что б при ДК был,  професиональный коллектив, всегда готовый выступать,ведь концерты иногдаприходится проводить в дневное время, а если в участники коллектива не работники культуры, то их приходится часто опрашивать с основного места работы, и руководители невсегда идут нам навстречу. Но нашу бухгалтерию, могут убедить только документы, слова для них пустое место!!!!


НЕТ таких документов, пойте себе на здоровье! У нас тоже такой коллектив был, выезжали на нем - без проблем! А когда распался- туговато стало. Тем более, сейчас многие на частников работают - попробуй отпросись...

----------


## ksuh

Не понимаю, как такое может требовать бухгалтерия, разве они это решают? Мне кажется что это совсем не их дело. А может кто-то знает положен ли работникам культуры методический день и как он учитывается в табеле?

----------


## татя1

Конечно, не единственный, и в других коллективах, весь состав, это не работники культуры!!!! Они ссылаются, на то. что мы должны привлекать в самодеятельность, население, мы и привлекаем в остольные 6 народных коллективов, так почему седьмой народный коллектив, не может состоять из одних работников культуры, тем более, что мыэтим состоавом и получали звание "нарродный", вот мы не как и не можем убедить нашу бухгалтерию, поэтому и прошу помощи, может кто то сталкивался с такой ситуацией, и как из неё выходили, может положение разрабатывали, может документ какакой то разрабатывали!!! Ведь сейчас везде нужны, только бумажки!!!! Когда творчеством заниматься, вообще не понятно!!!!!!!!!!!! Бухгалтерия говорит, что так как мы не привлекаем, население, значит хормейстер не отрабатывает свою зарплату!!!!!

----------


## Зарница

> Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, может ли самодеятельный ансамбль при ДК состоять, только из работников культуры, т.е есть ли такое положение,на которое можно сослаться,  так как наша бухгалтерия требует привлечь туда простое население, а нам просто хочется, что б при ДК был,  професиональный коллектив, всегда готовый выступать,ведь концерты иногдаприходится проводить в дневное время, а если в участники коллектива не работники культуры, то их приходится часто опрашивать с основного места работы, и руководители невсегда идут нам навстречу. Но нашу бухгалтерию, могут убедить только документы, слова для них пустое место!!!!


А где написано что ансамбль не может состоять из работников???? Если бы у меня сложилась такая ситуация - я бы попросила у работников бухгалтерии пункт из их должн.обязанностей где прописано, что они ведут контроль за состав ансамбля, документ на основании ЧЕГО они это требуют...А вообще самый главный для вас аргумент - присвоенное звание коллектива. Явно вам присваивали его не люди с улицы.Вообще бред какой то!

----------


## татя1

Вот и мы про то же, что это бред!!! Но авторитет главного бухгалтера, (кторая считает, что у нас огромные зарплаты и мы их не отрабатываем и она ищет любой повод к чему небудь предраться),  у нас выше, чем начальника отдела культуры!!!! Вот в этом дурдоме и работаем!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо коллеги, за поддержку!!! Теперь будем биться, до победного, что мы правы!!!

----------


## вокся

> у нас выше, чем начальника отдела культуры!!!!


теперь я не понимаю... Оклад директора Дома культуры (районного, межпоселенческого и пр.) складывается из ср. з/п специалистов Дома культуры или всей системы. А зарплата председателя (начальника) и глав.буха - из ср.З\П директорв учреждений культуры района... Там есть какие-то формулы (способы) прсчитывания зарплат... Наш председатель напрямую заинтересован в ом, чтобы з/п сотрудников и директорв были хорошими... Или вы, Татя, поселение с самостоятельным бюджетом? Но тогда какое отношение к вам имеет бухгалтерия и начальник?
Страна контрастов и парадоксов... :Blink:

----------


## Зарница

Вокся, такое наверное только у вас, так как у нас председатель  - муниципал, и его з/п от нашей никак не зависит, у него свой оклад - тот, который захотел Глава. Так что, наш председатель тоже получает меньше чем мы. Несправедливо конечно....

----------


## татя1

Добрый вечер коллеги, у меня такой вопрос, кто составлял личные планы работников культуры? Поделитесь образцом пожалуйста!

----------


## ksuh

Добрый вечер, коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста образцом учредительного договора, кто составлял, очень надо

----------


## lenusik

> Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, может ли самодеятельный ансамбль при ДК состоять, только из работников культуры, т.е есть ли такое положение,на которое можно сослаться,  так как наша бухгалтерия требует привлечь туда простое население, а нам просто хочется, что б при ДК был,  професиональный коллектив, всегда готовый выступать,ведь концерты иногдаприходится проводить в дневное время, а если в участники коллектива не работники культуры, то их приходится часто опрашивать с основного места работы, и руководители невсегда идут нам навстречу. Но нашу бухгалтерию, могут убедить только документы, слова для них пустое место!!!!


У нас тоже есть такой коллектив. Единственное, за чем надо следить и что может отслеживать бухгалтерия, чтобы часы работы коллектива не совпадали с часами основной работы специалистов, входящих в коллектив.

----------


## lenusik

> Девочки, а вот такой вопрос... Клубное формирование... Есть такие формирования, где руководителем является человек-доброволец, не получающий ни копеечки. Он тоже должен вести все документы (журнал учета работы клубного формирования, например)? Как я его могу это заставить сделать? Или не должен? Эта повинность касается только оплачиваемых руководителей?
> 
> И еще. Кто утверждает Положение о сельском филиале? Зав.филиалом? Директор районного учреждения? Или председатель?


Любой коллектив, работающий на Вашей базе, обязан вести журнал учета работы(даже если руководитель на общественных началах). Если у Вас это не прописано в положении о клубном формировании, издайте приказ под роспись.

----------


## Сергей Ст

Уважаемые коллеги, предполагаю что в этой теме это есть, но нет времени все это перелопатить. Подскажите свежие нормативы времени затрачиваемого на то или иное мероприятие. Можно в личку. Спасибо!

----------


## Бирюза

Увы, но на данный момент официальных утвержденных Министерством культуры РФ 
нормативов по труду для работников клубных учреждений НЕТ
были методические рекомендации по библиотечным работникам.
А может быть я ошибаюсь? Коллеги, как у вас обстоят дела с нормированием труда работников 
культурно-досуговых учреждений? 
на нас уже сверху давят, что пора разрабатывать самим

----------


## vstoronke

У  нас  аналогично. Если  с  руководителями  КФ  более  или  менее  ясно,  то  с  остальными - тёмный  лес.

----------


## Bestija

Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите! У нас в учреждении возникла проблема. В прошлом году не смогли заготовить дрова для нашей котельной (небыло деляны). Глава администрации валит всю вину на директора ДК, начальница отдела культуры сказала, что с выделением деляны дожна была помочь администрация. Сейчас заканчиваются дрова и не знаем, что делать. Помогите!!!!!

----------


## танейка

Присоединяюсь к просьбе, хотя предполагаю, что эти нормативы придется устанавливать каждому учреждению индивидуально. Вот например нормативы которые нам предоставил отдел культуры. Явно видно, что они еще советских времен и далеки от идеала, но хоть оттолкнуться есть от чего.
 Расценки форм клубной работы
1.	Театрализованные представления и праздники –прод.30 мин -80 час.
2.	Фестивали, конкурсы, смотры, выставки- от 5 до 8 коллективов или не менее 20 участ.-112 ч.
3.	Вечер отдыха по специальному сценарию  - игровая программа- 40 час.
4.	Концерт худ. самод., спектакль – прод. 1,5-2 ч.-200 ч.
5.	 =//=                 =//=                          - прод. 1 час-180 ч.
6.	=//=                 =//=                          -прод. 30-40 мин-60 ч.
7.	Повторные концерты              -8 час.
8.	КВН – на уровне села по спец. сценарию-80 час.
9.	Тематический вечер -2-3 сложн.элемента с отдельными  конц. Номерами-40 час.
10.	Утренники-совместно с детскими и образовательными учреждениями-32 ч.
11.	Бытовой ритуал- 30-40 мин. с концертн. программой- 40 ч.
12.	Встреча с интересными людьми –организация с концертной прогр.-32 ч.
13.	=//=                 =//=                          -организация без концерта-16 ч.
14.	Обряды-по спец. сценарию с концертн. номерами -32 час.
15.	=//=                 =//=                          -без концертн. Номеров-12 ч.
16.	Профессиональный вечер-без сложных элементов -40 час.
17.	Дни семейного отдыха –без сложн. элементов-45 ч.
18.	=//=                 =//=                          -2 сложных элемента- 65 час.
19.	Торжественный вечер- с концертн. прогр. и танцев. программой-80 час.
20.	=//=                 =//=                          - с концертом-40 час.
21.	=//=                 =//=                          -с танцев. прогр.-20 час.
22.	Танцев. вечер, дискотека- 21 час.
23.	Посиделки-24 час.
24.	Работа музыкальной гостиной-до 1 часа-20 час.
25.	=//=                 =//=                          -предоставление помещения, озвучивание, оформление-8 час.
26.	Работа с любительскими объединениями по интересам-занятие-12 час.
27.	Праздник улицы-подготовка сценарного плана, организация, проведение праздника-60 час.
28.	Вече встреча-24 час.
29.	Клубный день на производстве-12 час.
Расценки методической и организационной работы.
1.	Разработка программы массового мероприятия с описанием-8 час.
2.	Разработка текста пригласительного билета и афиши-4 час.
3.	Разработка оформления сцены, зала, фойе-24 час.
4.	Разработка оформления и текста стендов, выставок-8 час.
5.	Организация и участие 1 коллектива в смотре-8 час.
6.	Организация концерта, спектакля со стороны-4-6 час.
7.	Организация лекции-концерта профессионального коллектива-4 час.
8.	Организация кино-вечера-8-10 часю
9.	Обслуживание мероприятия, проводимого в ДК другими организ.-4 час.
10.	Подготовка и организация программы КВН-80 час.
11.	Сценарий проведения клубного аукциона-40 час.
12.	Вечер вопросов и ответов -40 час.
13.	Литературный сценарий массового представления-160 час.
14.	Практическая помощь коллективу-6 час.
15.	Обобщение опыта работы-40 час.
16.	Разработка оригинальных форм работы-160 час.
17.	Литературная обработка готового сценария применительно к местным условиям-30 час.
18.	Сбор материала, описание обряда, режиссерская постановка, написание литературного сценария и проведение обряда-200 -240 час.
19.	Организация творческого отчета самодеятельного коллектива-60 час.
20.	Выставка самодеятельных художников, мастеров ДПИ-60 час.
21.	Формирование банка информации по всем направлениям (репертуар, сценарии, фото) на год -300 час.

----------


## vstoronke

Раньше  на  предприятиях  процедура  была  интересная. Называется ФОТОГРАФИЯ  РАБОЧЕГО  ДНЯ.  Приходит  на  рабочее  место  нормировщик  и  записывает:  точил  деталь №3 -  1 час 33 минуты, курил - 12 минут  и  т.д.    Ну  так  там  детали,  а  здесь  творчество!!!!   Всякие  там  богини   вдохновения   и  прочие  по  часам  не  прилетают!

----------


## вокся

> Всякие  там  богини   вдохновения   и  прочие  по  часам  не  прилетают!


...обычно это происходит глубокой ночью, когда все нормальные люди спят... а ты потом утром еще и чешешь на работу со спичками в глазах  и пузом, распирающимся от гордости... Только вот ночная работа не предусмотрена у нас к оплате))))

----------


## ленсанна

Товарищи дорогие! Помогите, пожалуйста, нам ,новоиспеченным россиянам , с нориативной базаой по культуре. Хотябы основные документы для первоначальной работы, те, по которым непосредственно работаете. А то не знаем с чего и начать.  А еще подскажите- есть ли у сельских работников культуры льготы ?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*ленсанна*, 

Лена, льготы у сельских культработников есть - это  1. Доплата  к заработной плате 25% за работу на селе
2. Жилищно-коммунальные льготы (отопление, освещение и.т.д.) - там рассчитывается в зависимости от площади жилья и кол-во проживающих. У нас с мужем на каждого выходит примерно по 1000 рб.

Насчет нормативной базы - вам теперь нужно будет зарегистрировать по новой Устав, ИНН, ОГРН. Устав я тебе сейчас скину.

----------


## Рамоновна

*ленсанна*, посмотрите на моем сайте

http://domkultura.jimdo.com/документ...ьность/

----------


## ленсанна

*Алла и Александр, Рамоновна*, Оперативницы вы мои ! Спасибо большое ! Все скачала , теперь засяду изучать. Конечно перестроиться будет сложно. Но вот наличие льгот порадовало, у нас их не было.

----------


## Рамоновна

> 2. Жилищно-коммунальные льготы (отопление, освещение и.т.д.) - там рассчитывается в зависимости от площади жилья и кол-во проживающих. У нас с мужем на каждого выходит примерно по 1000 рб.


Коммунальные льготы - прерогатива региона. У нас - 100% оплата отопления и горячей воды, за электричество-частично. Не зависит от площади и кол-ва членов семьи.

----------


## ленсанна

А как происходит подтверждение званий коллективов ? У нас как раз накануне должен был подтверждаться танцевальный коллектив. Пока отложили. Но момент то наступит, надо готовиться.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Коммунальные льготы - прерогатива региона.


В любом случае, они есть

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А как происходит подтверждение званий коллективов


Вот здесь Положение о народных коллективах

----------


## ленсанна

*Алла и Александр*,  Спасибо еще раз ! Тогда еще о профсоюзах- есть ? и работают ли ?  Вопросов куча, сотрудники спрашивают, хотелось бы народ поддержать, потому как переходный период он всегда болезненный. А нам же хочется всего и сразу.

----------


## Гульнур

> *ленсанна*, 
> 
> льготы у сельских культработников есть - это  1. Доплата  к заработной плате 25% за работу на селе
> 2. Жилищно-коммунальные льготы (отопление, освещение и.т.д.) - там рассчитывается в зависимости от площади жилья и кол-во проживающих. У нас с мужем на каждого выходит примерно по 1000 рб.


У нас нет ни одной ни другой льготы. Сельскую доплату нам убрали уже 5 лет назад, а коммунальные раньше платили, потом перестали, поттом еще раз заплатили, и всё, на этом остановились. Так что мы не пользуемся льготами сельских работников. Хотя живем и работаем на селе.

----------


## ленсанна

> У нас нет ни одной ни другой льготы.


Тогда получается, что регион самостоятельно решает давать или нет ?

----------


## Гульнур

> Тогда получается, что регион самостоятельно решает давать или нет ?


Наверное так получается. Хотя закон должен быть един для всех

----------


## Алла и Александр

> У нас нет ни одной ни другой льготы.


У нас льготы идут через соцзащиту. Разве у вас не так?

----------


## Леди N

> У нас льготы идут через соцзащиту. Разве у вас не так?


и МЫ ТОЖЕ ПРОПИСАНЫ В ЗАКОНЕ О СОЦЛЬГОТАХ ПО СОЦЗАЩИТЕ. ИМЕННО В УПРАВЛЕНИЕ СОЦЗАЩИТЫ НАСЕЛЕНИЯ И ПОДАЁМ ДОКУМЕНТЫ НА ПОДТВЕРЖДЕНИЕ ИЛИ НА "ПРИСВОЕНИЕ"- ЕЖЕЛИ ЧЕЛОВЕК ТОЛЬКО ЧТО ОФОРМИЛСЯ ЛЬГОТ НА ОПЛАТУ КОММУНАЛЬНЫХ ПЛАТЕЖЕЙ. вСЯ КОМПЕНСАЦИЯ ПРИХОДИТЬ НАМ НА СБЕРКНИЖКУ....(СОВМЕСТИТЕЛЯМ, КСТАТИ ТОЖЕ)))

----------


## ksuh

По-моему закон о 25% сельских никто не отменял и не понятно на каких основаниях их не платят, мне кажется тут явное нарушение закона.

----------


## Рамоновна

> По-моему закон о 25% сельских никто не отменял и не понятно на каких основаниях их не платят, мне кажется тут явное нарушение закона.


Закон РСФСР от 21.12.90 № 438-1 "О социальном развитии села" в настоящее время *отменен*. В соответствии с Федеральным законом от 06.10.99 № 184-ФЗ "Об общих принципах организации законодательных (представительных) и исполнительных органов государственной власти субъектов Российской Федерации" (с изменениями и дополнениями, внесенными Федеральным законом от 04.07.03 № 95-ФЗ); (далее - Закон № 184-ФЗ) и Федеральным законом от 06.10.03 № 131 -ФЗ "Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации" (далее - Закон № 131-ФЗ) с 1 января 2005 г. в число полномочий, отнесенных к ведению субъектов РФ и органов местного самоуправления, входит решение вопросов оплаты труда работников бюджетных организаций, финансируемых соответственно из бюджетов субъектов РФ и органов местного самоуправления. В связи с этим норма Закона № 438-1 с 1 января 2005 г. не действует, а *принятие решений по установлению дополнительных выплат за работу на селе теперь относится к компетенции субъектов РФ и органов местного самоуправления*

----------


## ksuh

Спасибо за информацию, значит нам повезло.

----------


## татя1

Добрый вечер коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста, есть у вас программы клубного формирования?  Если есть, то ответьте пожалуйста, их писали сами руководители? И каким образом они утверждались? Если есть какие то образцы или бланки поделитесь пожалуйста, а то до этого года их у нас ни кто и ни когда не спрашивал, а теперь выясняется, что они должны быть, а кто их должен писать или где их готовые взять ответить ни кто не может!!!!!!

----------


## Нинель72

Добрый вечер. Мне необходимо быстренько оформить документацию по охране труда в ДК со структурными подразделениями, не знаю, с чего начать. Подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Нинель72*, http://domkultura.jimdo.com/документ...а-труда/

----------


## татя1

Добрый день. А можно поросить у вас поделиться программой деятельности клубного формирования?

----------


## Lena65

Уважаемые коллеги! Кто нибудь разрабатывал документацию - О мерах по предупреждению и противодействию коррупции?

----------


## valentinka79

Доброго всем вечера. Девочки скажите, как вы справляетесь с мониторингом. Нам теперь за каждую потраченную копейку делать мониторинг и отчет по нему. Не хочется даже деньги на мероприятие получать с таким отчетом. Много непоняток по отчету, расскажите кто как его делает.

----------


## Zabanka

до нас такое новшество не дошло)))) Хватает закупок. Ну хоть один плюс есть....знаю сейчас по всем магазинам района где-чё стОит)))

----------


## анечк@

Девочки милые.С меня потребовали план учебно  воспитательной работы моего клуба по интересам "До 16 и старше". Я обучаю ведущих и организаторов детских и молодежных программ. С чего начать  не понимаю :No2:

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

[quote="ksuh;4838247"]Спасибо за информацию, значит нам 
выплата "сельских" должна быть прописана в Положении об оплате труда и назначается приказом "Установить Ивановой  Л.М. повышающий коэффициент в размере 25% должностного оклада как специалисту, проживающему  в сельской местности с 1.01 по 31.12.2014."

----------


## valentinka79

Девочки может у кого есть(кто делал)анализ проводимых мероприятий. Как это должно выглядеть? Какие пункты?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Девочки может у кого есть(кто делал)анализ проводимых мероприятий. Как это должно выглядеть? Какие пункты?


Посмотрите здесь http://yulovskiy-mbuksdk.sch-ru.org/...meropriyatiya/

----------


## вокся

> есть(кто делал)анализ проводимых мероприятий. Как это должно выглядеть? Какие пункты?


*Структура 
анализа культурно-массового мероприятия*
Представление мероприятия. 
Данный пункт содержит общую информацию о мероприятии: его наименование, порядковый номер, уровень, периодичность, форму
_Например,_ Третий районный  ежегодный фестиваль национальных культур "Я люблю тебя Россия!» 

Место и время проведения. 
Эти  параметры также анализируется с точки зрения своевременности действия. В случае тематического или календарного мероприятия, а также мероприятия, направленного на мемориализацию личности или знаменательного действия, помимо назначения самой даты здесь проводится анализ соответствия этой даты тематике культурно-массового мероприятия. Проводится анализ соответствия времени суток, выбранного для проведения мероприятия, с учетом его удобства для целевой аудитории и тематики мероприятия. 
_Например,_ 12 июня. Название праздника - День России, на основании ст. 112 Трудового ко*декса РФ он является нерабочим праздничным днем. В такой день более чем уместно проведение культурно-массовых мероприятий. Время проведения мероприятия - с 12 до 17 часов, на открытой уличной площадке. При благопри*ятном прогнозе погоды с целью увеличения доступа к культурно-массовым мероприятиям открытая площадка наиболее эффективна. Выбранное время - наиболее оптимальное для организации досуга всех категорий населения в праздничный день. 

Цель проведения мероприятия. Здесь описывается не только сама цель, но и дается анализ ее логичности и реалистичности, соответствие данной цели, тематике проводимого мероприятия. Также в этом пункте производится структури*рование задач, которые необходимо выполнить для достижения поставленной цели.

_Например._ Цель фестиваля: формирование межэтнической и межрелигиозной толерантности, взаимообога*щение национальных культур региона.
Задачи фестиваля:
популяризация культуры населения разных национальностей, проживающих в регионе;
создание комфортных условий для реализации творческой активности всех национальностей, на*селяющих регион;
сохранение традиций национальной культуры в максимально широком спектре жанров самодея*тельного любительского искусства. 
Цель мероприятия соответствует приоритетным направлениям культурной политики региона, реалистична. Поставленные задачи достижимы, структурированы, соответствуют цели и выполнимы субъектами культурного процесса.

Анализ структуры мероприятия. Анализируется удачное использование формы культурно-массового мероприятия (фестиваль, смотр, конкурс, выставка, спектакль, концерт, лекторий, тематический вечер, устный журнал, народное гуляние, обряды и ритуалы, вечер отдыха, дискотека, карнавал, детский утренник, игровая программа и др.); органичность используемых форм в сочетании друг с другом; художественная выразительность и художественный уровень, оригинальность режиссерского решения, ис*пользование современных технических средств культурно-досуговой деятельности. Так же анализируются количественные пока*затели затраченных и привлеченных ресурсов (кадровых, финансовых, информационных) с точки зрения их взаимосвязи в периодическом изменении данного мероприятия. Т.е рассматривается соотношение ожидаемого результата и фактического. 

_Например._ В качестве формы проведения данного мероприятия был выбран фестиваль. Это оптимальный способ показа лучших достижений в области самодеятельного любительского искусства творческих коллективов - участников мероприятия. Использование такого приема, как торжественное шествие по главной площади города, совмещенное с концертом на уличной площадке, позволило привлечь наибольшее количество зрителей. Участие местных творческих коллективов в фестивале способствовало повышению их творческого мастерства. Такой прием, как совместное плетение "Венка дружбы" и торжественный спуск его на воду, позволил укрепить дружеские отношения между людьми разных национальностей, населяющих данную территорию.
Однако необходимо отметить недостаточную техническую оснащенность мероприятия, т. к. наряду со звукоусилительным оборудованием можно было использовать и мультимедийные экраны, что дало бы возможность транслировать концертную программу и в более отдаленные точки от площади, что, безусловно, повысило бы число зрителей и увеличило бы эффективность мероприятия при незначительном увеличении затраченных ресурсов. Фактическое  количество зрителей больше ожидаемого на 20 %. На это повлияло правильный выбор времени проведения, тематической наполненности концерной программы, хорошее анонсирование предстоящего мероприятия, тесное сотрудинчество с организациями. И т.п. 

Выводы и предложения. Это итоговое заключение о культурно-массовом мероприятии с соответствующими выводами о качестве его проведения и предложениями по усовершенствованию. 
_Например._ Для данной тематической календарной даты, реализация мероприятий такого вида наиболее оптимальна. Количественные показатели подтверждают растущий интерес к мероприятию двух категорий населения: детей и молодежи - как со стороны участников, так и со стороны зрительской аудитории. Наблюдается динамика снижения финансовых затрат на проведение данного мероприятия при увеличении количества участников, что является привлекательным для его самоокупаемости. Для организации досуга людей пожилого возраста необходимо расширить формат по направлению сохранения традиционной народной национальной культуры. В целях повышения эффективности необходимо продумать использование дополнительных технических средств для расширения зрительской аудитории.

Использованы материалы статьи Д.Н. Никитина
«Справочник руководителя учреждения культуры»
№4, 2010

----------


## Рамоновна

*valentinka79*, http://domkultura.jimdo.com/методиче...териал/ у меня есть на этой странице

----------


## Свет142

Наталья, по вопросу сельских надбавок  мне кажется лучше положение на совете депутатов утвердить. Все таки бюджетные средства и будет основание у финансистов

----------


## Рамоновна

> по вопросу сельских надбавок


сельские надбавки- прерогатива скорее областной власти, и очень редко- муниципальной

----------


## valentinka79

Спасибо, всем за помощь.

----------


## лариса львовна

Может и глупый вопрос...положение о клубном формировании разрабатываете для каждого отдельно или одно для всех? и где бы посмотреть на ваше? у него есть определённые разделы или их определяешь сама?тему эту прочитала полностью. Разрабатывала свои сама(доработав те,которые нашла,все они разные..),а правильно ли??

----------


## Рамоновна

*лариса львовна*, нам ОДНО положение давала область, мы дорабатывали и утверждали у учредителя. но все равно какое-то неполноценное получилось. думаю, что для каждого направления должно быть свое положение.

----------


## лариса львовна

*Рамоновна*, спасибо за ответ)делаю для каждого своё положение(но общие черты одинаковы)..

----------


## Демух

> Может и глупый вопрос...положение о клубном формировании разрабатываете для каждого отдельно или одно для всех? и где бы посмотреть на ваше? у него есть определённые разделы или их определяешь сама?тему эту прочитала полностью. Разрабатывала свои сама(доработав те,которые нашла,все они разные..),а правильно ли??


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LuDN/yxKLykgyR
Может это вам поможет. Это типовое Положение о любительском клубном объединении, на основании которого мы составляем свои, правда на белоруском языке. Но, это не проблема, воспользуйтесь онлайн переводчиком и получите качественный, грамотно составленный  документ на русском)))) Вам останется только под своё объединение подогнать.

----------


## лариса львовна

*Демух*, спасибо за интересный материал)) кое-что,а именно умные мысли когда-нибудь пригодятся)) а свои положения сделала и уже напечатала)))завтра на подпись)))так не так уже не заморачиваюсь...бумажная работа уже во__ надо творить,чудить и радовать своими "тараканами" людей)))

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте))ещё такой вопрос...в чём отличие между кружком и любительским объединением в документах? на него паспорт,положение и журнал учёта , заявление о принятии? как у вас?

----------


## Натник

> .в чём отличие между кружком и любительским объединением в документах? на него паспорт,положение и журнал учёта , заявление о принятии? как у вас?


кружок и любительское объединение  - это всё клубные формирования, только кружок, это клубное формирование самодеятельного народного творчества. Нам букваьно вчера на семинаре, сказали это слово "кружок" нигде не упоминать и не использовать, даже в своей речи.
насколько я знаю, у клуб. фор-ния СНТ должно быть положение, учебно-творческий план и  естественно журнал учета, у любительского объединения, клубов по интересам я тоже думаю они должны быть, кроме журналов учета, только вместо учебно-творческого плана мы делаем на клубы программы. Да, в клубное фор-ние СНТ родители детей пишут заявление о приеме, образец я брала у Рамоновны на сайте.

----------


## лариса львовна

> Нам буквально вчера на семинаре, сказали это слово "кружок" нигде не упоминать и не использовать, даже в своей речи.


не поняла про то что не использовать это слово?? 
Давайте по обсуждаем эту тему...
кружок-клуб.формирование ,которое работает регулярно 2-- раз в неделю,а люб.объединение например 1 раз в 2 недели или 1 раз в месяц...
для кружка документы-положение,паспорт,заявления от родителей и инструкция по технике безопасности и план работы..или специально разработанная учебно-воспитательная программа??как отдельный документ?? и обязательный ли он в СДК?если да,то покажите на примере своей программы..
ооо если так ,то я сойду медленно с ума)) у меня 4 кружка и 2 люб.объединения))



> формирование самодеятельного народного творчества.


на примере моих кружков.. умелые ручки...сами дети творят или танцуют в хореографическом Радуга..2 раза в неделю.
а вот шашки,шахматы...любительское объединение..1 раз в неделю..захотели поиграть пришли ,не захотели не пришли)) творчества нет)) 
или сад огород..тоже 1 раз в месяц..собираются любители земли)) у меня план работы есть,паспорт и  вот сижу и думаю мне от них ещё заявления 
надо?? и положене люб.объединения..
так разница только в учебно-творческом плане... у кружка есть ,а у люб.объединения нет?? 
*Натник*, нет ли у тебя учебно-творческого  плана для ДПТ?
И где может можно посмотреть ещё для примера??Помогите))нужно документы делать))

----------


## Натник

*лариса львовна*, Лариса, не использовать это слово "кружок" в отчетной, плановой и пр. документации, везде писать культурно -досуговое формирование (КДФ) - вокальный ансамбль "Девчата" и т.д. Мы конечно межуд собой говорим, драм кружок, танцевальный кружок, но пишем всегда КДФ.




> Натник, нет ли у тебя учебно-творческого плана для ДПТ?


нет, у нас ДТП вообще никакого нет...на него у нас нет времени, у меня из творческих 2.5 ставки+ 2 человека, я и худрук. У худрука 5 танцевальных групп хореог.анс. + дети солисты, у меня 2 драм. детский и взрослый, 2 худ.чтения детский и взрослый, 2 вокальных группы взрослая и дети + взрослые солисты. К тому же я веду кадры, частично договора, делаю  НПА (приказы, распоряжения и постановления -проекты), и так как сама увлекаюсь фототворчеством, делаю фотовыставки всевозможные, короче, куда мне еще и ДТП :Aga: 




> на примере моих кружков.. умелые ручки...сами дети творят или танцуют в хореографическом Радуга..2 раза в неделю.
> а вот шашки,шахматы...любительское объединение..1 раз в неделю..захотели поиграть пришли ,не захотели не пришли)) творчества нет)) 
> или сад огород..тоже 1 раз в месяц..собираются любители земли)) у меня план работы есть,паспорт и вот сижу и думаю мне от них ещё заявления 
> надо?? и положене люб.объединения..
> так разница только в учебно-творческом плане... у кружка есть ,а у люб.объединения нет??


Лариса, у "Умелых ручек" тоже должен быть учебно-творческий план, если ты их чему то там учишь, что то показываешь и т.д, у хореографии тем более...как это они сами танцуют???

шашки-шахматы - люб.объединение однозначно, хоть ра в неделю, хоть раз месяц, итог  деятельности - 1-2 раза в год (можно и больше конечно) шахматно-шашечные турниры.

Сад-огород - так же клуб по интересам, 1 раз в месяц достаточно - должно быть - программа на год  с января по декабрь, так как клуб должен работать в течение календарного года и положение. 

кстати вот положение наше мне тоже не нравится, уж больно какое то оно "инвалидное", краткое...надо спросить на форуме .Заявления о вступлении  в клуб,  я думаю не надо.

Разница между клубом по интересам и КДФ СНТ, в том, что в КДФ СНТ учат чему то (петь, танцевать, рисовать, играть и пр.) , а в клубе там просто проводят досуг люди, увлеченные одной темой или еще чем то...

всё, понятно или нет? спрашивай еще  :Yes4:

----------


## лариса львовна

Всё девочки разобралась в своей каше))) 
Значит так...кружок работает на основе положения,обязательно должен быть паспорт,журнал учёта работы с планом,заявление от родителей,инструктаж по технике безопасности и руководитель с дипломом))) и естественно он работает по программе того или иного направления))
а вот если специалиста нет,то это клубное формирование или любительское объединение))
вот поэтому и говорят что привычный для нас термин кружок не употреблять)) 
у меня хореографического,вокального и ДПТ образования нет)) значит у меня всё это клубные формирования.
А вот если открыть кружок театральный,то пожалуйста)) диплом соответствующий есть)) 
Вот и надо теперь всё заново документы переделывать))

----------


## Рамоновна

> Всё девочки разобралась в своей каше))) 
> Значит так...кружок работает на основе положения,обязательно должен быть паспорт,журнал учёта работы с планом,заявление от родителей,инструктаж по технике безопасности и руководитель с дипломом))) и естественно он работает по программе того или иного направления))
> а вот если специалиста нет,то это клубное формирование или любительское объединение))
> вот поэтому и говорят что привычный для нас термин кружок не употреблять)) 
> у меня хореографического,вокального и ДПТ образования нет)) значит у меня всё это клубные формирования.
> А вот если открыть кружок театральный,то пожалуйста)) диплом соответствующий есть)) 
> Вот и надо теперь всё заново документы переделывать))


А я впервые сталкиваюсь с такой градацией.
У нас все что есть в ДК - это клубные формирования

В свою очередь они делятся 

на коллективы самодеятельного искусства (вокал-хореография-театр=в общем, кто выходит на сцену)

кружки ДПИ и ИЗО

любительские объединения (садоводы-семьи-ветераны-игруны и прочие)

----------


## Натник

> У нас все что есть в ДК - это клубные формирования


у нас тоже, я это и пыталась донести до Ларисы))

----------


## лариса львовна

> на коллективы самодеятельного искусства (вокал-хореография-театр=в общем, кто выходит на сцену)


так пишете кружок по документам?
Да,у нас вообще у многих кружки)))Вот я же спрашивала у вас как вы пишите? У вас клубные формирования.Согласна это всё клубные формирования,но они делятся на кружок,любительские объединения,студии,клубы и т.п. и вид у них разный)) хореография,вокал,дпи и т.п.Вот и хотела сделать документы на любительское объединение..и возник вопрос в чём разница? а разница в программе,а пишет её кто?руководитель...написать программу не имея данного образования(например хореография или дпт) я не знаю как...вот и пытаюсь сделать документы..
И руководитель всех клубных формирований в ДК я одна)) получается правильно говорить любительское объединение хореграфические "Радуга" и "Звёздочки",любительское объединение ДПТ "Умелые ручки",вокальное любительское объединение "Cоловьи" программ учебных и образования  нет))значит не кружок)) 
а сад огород-клуб по интересам))

----------


## Натник

> получается правильно говорить любительское объединение хореграфические "Радуга" и "Звёздочки",любительское объединение ДПТ "Умелые ручки",вокальное любительское объединение "Cоловьи" программ учебных и образования нет))значит не кружок)) 
> а сад огород-клуб по интересам))


Лариса, в твоем случае лучше написать любительское объединение или клуб по интересам любителей песни "Соловьи" или любительское объединение любителей хореографии, танцев, народного танца и т.д. Ты просто не можешь понять в чем разница между клубным формированием самодеятельного народного творчества и любительским объединением.

надо поискать документ, в чем их различие...ты ж понимаешь, не занимаясь с детьми или взрослыми 2-3 раза в неделю, например танцами, тебе нечего будет показать на своих мероприятиях, потому что любительское объединение (клуб по интересам) работает 1 -2 раза в месяц, и форма занятий у них разные..

----------


## лариса львовна

> ты ж понимаешь, не занимаясь с детьми или взрослыми 2-3 раза в неделю, например танцами, тебе нечего будет показать на своих мероприятиях, потому что любительское объединение (клуб по интересам) работает 1 -2 раза в месяц, и форма занятий у них разные..


согласна))у меня 2 раза в неделю)),и больше не потяну,этого всего хватает плюс один день индивидуально для совместного танца))) а 1 раз в месяц))они забудут что было на предыдущем занятии)))




> надо поискать документ, в чем их различие...


вот и заморочила себе и другим голову))),но ведь и вам сказали не называть кружок кружком))
Этот год поработаю с этими документами,но делать новые надо снова))




> клубным формированием самодеятельного народного творчества


так вот по документам как у вас кружок? и у меня кружок))) 




> Ты просто не можешь понять в чем разница


разница очевидна)))более регулярные занятия и форма работы другая))



> это всё клубные формирования,но они делятся на кружок,любительские объединения,студии,клубы и т.п. и вид у них разный)) хореография,вокал,дпи и т.п

----------


## лариса львовна

типы клубных формирований	- театральный,
 - хоровой, вокальный
- инструментальный
- хореографический
- фольклорный
- цирковой
- изобразительного и ДП искусства
- фотоискусства
- кино-, видеоискусство	
виды клубных формирований	- коллектив, 
- кружок, 
- студия любительского художественного и технического творчества
- любительские объединения
- клубы по интересам
- группы здоровья и т.д.

----------


## лариса львовна

> на коллективы самодеятельного искусства (вокал-хореография-театр=в общем, кто выходит на сцену)


вот ..у вас по документам коллектив)) а у меня кружок хореографический группа "Радуга')) вот ...получается у меня не правильно по документам))
ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ 
о клубном формировании - Кружке «Радуга» 
(немного информации убрала)

1.	Общие положения. 
1.1.	Настоящее Положение регулирует деятельность клубного формирования – Кружка «Радуга»;
1.2.	Настоящее Положение утверждается директором и является нормативным локальным актом, регламентирующим деятельность учреждения;
1.3.	Под Кружком понимается добровольное объединение людей, основанное на общности интересов, потребностей, запросов в развитии творческих способностей;
........





> впервые сталкиваюсь с такой градацией.


в соседних районах у нас так)) и они ещё платные мастер классы давать могут))

----------


## Рамоновна

ВОТ ЧТО НАШЛА

*Кружок	*Группа (как правило, небольшая) людей, объединенных общими интересами и регу*лярной совместной деятельностью на осно*ве этих интересов	
Не имеет программы.
Состав участников фиксированный, на творческий сезон.
Состав участников из одной возрастной группы

*Студия	*Коллектив любительского творчества, соче*тающий в своей работе учебные, экспери*ментальные и производственные задачи	
Должна иметь утвержденную програм*му, календарно-тематический план.
Термин применим к изобразительному, декоративно-прикладному, цирковому, театральному и техническому творчеству.
Предполагает проверку знаний без вы*дачи документа особого образца и даль*нейшее обучение по данному направле*нию.
Может действовать несколько творче*ских сезонов в зависимости от объема знаний

*Факультет народного университета*	Клубные формирования, задачей которых является организация гражданского об*разования населения в области культуры, науки, быта, техники и других отраслей зна*ний, характеризующиеся преобладанием лекционной и семинарской форм учебных занятий	
Программа составляется в соответ*ствии с потребностями органов местно*го самоуправления, востребованностью общества.
Состав участников переменный, коли*чество зависит от проявленного интере*са к теме.
Участники - преимущественно люди по*жилого возраста и социально незащищен*ные слои населения

*Курсы прикладных знаний*	Клубные формирования, задачей которых является обучение людей прикладным на*выкам и умениям. Имеют периодически об*новляемый состав участников	
Имеют утвержденную программу, ка*лендарно-тематический план на опреде*ленный период, но не более творческого сезона
Периодическое обновление состава участников

*Творческая лаборатория*	Коллектив любительского творчества, соче*тающий в своей работе экспериментальные и производственные задачи	
Не имеет программы.
Создается для выполнения поставлен*ной производственной задачи.
Продуктом является инновационная методика или технология работы в отрасли.

*Любительское объединение*	Клубное формирование, объединяющее людей с глубоким и устойчивым интересом к общему занятию, стремящихся обменять*ся его результатами и своими навыками. Ха*рактеризуется преобладанием среди учеб*ных форм самообразования, обмена зна*ниями и умениями, первостепенной ролью поисков, накопления информации, изготов*ления предметов, имеющих культурное и прикладное значение. Ведет активную про*пагандистскую работу среди населения	
Имеет репертуар, программу по развитию, график участия в массовых мероприятиях учреждения.
Есть свои уникальные культурные ценности, созданные в результате творческой деятельности.
Существует, как правило, в художественном самодеятельном творчестве

*Группа	*Клубное формирование с переменным со*ставом участников, объединенных единым интересом, создаваемое на определенный период для решения социокультурных про*блем и задач	Схоже с творческой лабораторией, но имеет менее короткий срок деятельно*сти - только на решение одной задачи. Не вырабатывает методик и технологий куль*турной деятельности

*Клуб по интересам*	Клубное формирование, создаваемое с це*лью организации общения людей с еди*ным глубоким и устойчивым интересом к чему-либо. Характеризуется отсутствием деятельности по созданию культурных цен*ностей	
Устойчивый состав - как правило, на не*сколько творческих сезонов.
Не имеет календарно-тематического плана, но возможна программа развития формирования.
Не создаются культурные ценности.
Направлено на творческое саморазви*тие личности

----------


## лариса львовна

вот советую скачать)) всё подробненько)) http://www.myshared.ru/slide/260259/#
так же как пример для оформления программы (разделы) http://uchitel-himii.narod.ru/Metodich/labis.htm
тоже неплохой документ)) http://www.adm-pushkino.ru/poselenia...LEMENT_ID=4322
вот ещё немного не в тему ,но хороший))) http://www.docme.ru/doc/786856/vremy...ury-ne-dolzhno 
тоже хорошая информация)) кидаю сюда,чтобы не потерять)) http://www.krasfolk.ru/metodicheskiy...lnyy-standart/

----------


## лариса львовна

и вот собственно и инструкция руководителя кружка)) ни слова о том,что работаешь строго образованию)) http://obrazec.org/12/dolzhnostnaja_...ja_kruzhka.htm 
а вот интересно про художественную самодеятельность.. http://www.bibliofond.ru/view.aspx?i...#_Toc281914182 
а вот и само слово самодеятельный))) http://www.classes.ru/all-russian/ru...term-96110.htm САМОДЕ́ЯТЕЛЬНЫЙ, самодеятельная, самодеятельное.

1. Действующий самостоятельно, собственными силами, обнаруживающий самодеятельность. Самодеятельный кружок. Самодеятельный театр (театр без профессионалов-актеров).

----------


## darina1

Кто - нибудь хоть раз воспользовался электронной системой культура? Электронная система «Культура»  — система экспертных рекомендаций с нормативными документами для руководителя учреждения культуры и не только. Зайдите , пройдите регистрацию и пользуйтесь системой бесплатно  72 часа. Потом отключают и ситема требует оплаты. Причем немалой. Там вы найдете ответы на многие свои вопросы!

----------


## лариса львовна

[quote="darina1;5080663"]Зайдите , пройдите регистрацию и пользуйтесь системой бесплатно 72 часа. Потом отключают и ситема требует оплаты.[/q
))))))))) нет конечно!мы здесь сидим просто от нечего делать!!!ну как платить будете?или здесь с практиками пообщаетесь?? у многих из нас есть не мало других сайтов для информации,а здесь форум_общение с людьми,которые работают в КУ. Документы и нормативы пишут стандартные и как правило для крупных городов с хорошей материальной базой и финансированием)) а в реалии что?? У меня например СДК жителей немного и финансирование практически 0.Работать надо и самое главное хочется для жителей сделать мероприятия интересные!! Так для чего мы здесь??? Для ОБМЕНА ОПЫТОМ!!!И СОВЕТУЕМСЯ по каким то вопросам!!И да,ещё ...времени на документацию ох как не хватает!!!А этот форум просто БОЛЬШАЯ находка!!! Сколько надо перелопатить информации в интернете,а здесь всё по полочкам,а если что не понимаешь без стеснения спрашиваешь...девочки объяснят))) Да,у нас проходят семинары,но мне что по каждому вопросу как он возникнет им звонить или приезжать))) зарплаты не хватит)) а лучше один раз увидеть(тем более в печатном варианте),чем 100 раз услышать)



> Зайдите , пройдите


Заходили многие!



> 72 часа


а как вы думаете в течении скольки ЛЕТ это время истечёт??? Многие из нас работают оооооох как давно))))
Извините за тональность,но как то вы так написали...

----------


## лариса львовна

*darina1*, посмотрела ваши сообщения на форуме...да..То,что вы работаете в РДК  с отличной материальной базой видно и финансирование и как вы написали зарплата хорошая...это очень хорошо!!!Но ваше отношение к другим...да..давайте без пафоса общаться...и из 23 ваших сообщений информации ноль..поделитесь опытом работы,а если вы умнее многих покажите,расскажите,может действительно перед нами гуру? А сейчас по сообщениям ...не надо никого обижать)))во всех беседках побывали и свой негатив показали..Форум этот классный и люди добрые и отзывчивые))

----------


## darina1

> *darina1*, посмотрела ваши сообщения на форуме...да..То,что вы работаете в РДК  с отличной материальной базой видно и финансирование и как вы написали зарплата хорошая...это очень хорошо!!!Но ваше отношение к другим...да..давайте без пафоса общаться...и из 23 ваших сообщений информации ноль..поделитесь опытом работы,а если вы умнее многих покажите,расскажите,может действительно перед нами гуру? А сейчас по сообщениям ...не надо никого обижать)))во всех беседках побывали и свой негатив показали..Форум этот классный и люди добрые и отзывчивые))



Привет даже в мыслях кого -то обидеть не было)))). И совсем не "гуру" обычный человек, не переживайте)))). Я просто недавно здесь........поэтому присматриваюсь. Придет время и поделимся всем, что есть).

----------


## darina1

*Какой перечень документов для проверки Министерства культуры вы заполняете? Сейчас очень уж усложнили. Мы в последний раз заполняли такой вариант. Занимаемся только тем, что постоянно сидим над бумагами...........на творчество времени практически нет). Неужели везде так?
*

Приложение к письму министерства
культуры Самарской области
№________от ____ ________2015 г.
Перечень документов, подтверждающих исполнение целевых показателей,определенных «дорожной картой» в рамках заключенных соглашений с муниципальными образованиями Самарской области и проводимым мониторингом

1.Общие документы

1.Дополнительное соглашение к соглашению «Об обеспечении достижения в 2014-2018 годах целевых показателей (нормативов), определённых Планом мероприятий («дорожной картой») изменения в отраслях социальной сферы, направленные на повышение эффективности сферы культуры Самарской области» (приложение №2 за 2015 год);

2.Перечень муниципальных учреждений культуры по направлениям деятельности по состоянию на 01.01.2015 г;

3.Нормативный документ, утверждающий режим работы муниципальных учреждений культуры и их структурных подразделений;

4.Отчетные формы мониторинга основных показателей деятельности за 1 квартал 2015 г. (ежемесячный - по форме №5, ежеквартальный - по форме №6 приложений к распоряжению министра культуры Самарской области от 26.09.2014г.№468-р);

5.Муниципальные задания учреждений на 2015 год и на плановый период 2016 и 2017 годов (с приложениями)

2. Документы в разрезе показателей:

№п/п

Наименование показателя

Наименование документов, подтверждающих исполнение показателей

1.

Количество участников культурно-досуговых мероприятий, проводимых муниципальными учреждениями культуры, осуществляющими деятельность на территории Самарской области за 1 квартал 2015 года;

1. Перечень культурно-досуговых мероприятий (в том числе платных), с указанием количества участников и населения, проведеннных за 1 квартал 2015 года с приложением подтверждающих документов – отчет о реализованных билетах, акт/справка о посещениях, фото/видео материалы, другое (форма приложения №2);

2.

Количество населения, участвующего в платных культурно-досуговых мероприятиях, проводимых муниципальными учреждениями культуры за 1 квартал 2015 года;

1.Перечень культурно-досуговых мероприятий (в том числе платных), с указанием количества участников и населения, проведенных в 1 квартале 2015 года с приложением подтверждающих документов – отчет о реализованных билетах, акт/справка о посещениях, фото/видео материалы, другое (форма приложения №2);

3.

Количество участников клубных формирований за 2014 год;

1. Перечень творческих коллективов, клубных формирований, действующих на базе КДУ с приложением списочного состава участников (форма приложения №3).

4.

Доля детей, привлекаемых к участию в творческих мероприятиях, от общего числа детей (в возрасте от 0 до 18 лет) за 1 квартал 2015 года;

1.Реестр детских творческих мероприятий, проводимых с привлечением финансирования из средств муниципального образования на 2015 год (форма приложения №4);

2.Сводный информационный отчет о выполнении показателя за 1 квартал 2015 года (форма приложения №5);

3.Ведомость участия в разрезе муниципальных учреждений за 1 квартал 2015 года (форма приложения №6).

5.

Увеличение доли представленных (во всех формах) зрителю музейных предметов в общем количестве музейных предметов основного фонда музеев Самарской области за 1 квартал 2015 года;

1. Акт о выдаче предметов из фонда музея;

2. Топографическая опись экспозиции;

3. Перечень предметов для размещения на интернет-сайте музея/сенсорные киоски (утвержденный методическим советом).

6.

Увеличение посещаемости музейных учреждений Самарской области (тыс. человек) за 1 квартал 2015 года;

1.Отчет о реализованных билетах за 1 квартал 2015г.;

2.Акт/справка о посещениях.

7.

Увеличение количества библиографических записей в корпоративном электронном каталоге библиотек Самарской области за 1 квартал 2015 года;

1.Скриншот (Screenshot) последней записи электронного каталога;

2.Ежемесячный план работы библиотеки с указанием времени выполнения мероприятий и предоставлением первичных документов, подтверждающих подготовку к указанным в плане мероприятиям;

3.Дневник работы библиотеки на 2015 год (читаемость, посещаемость).

8.

Соотношение средней заработной платы работников учреждений культуры муниципального образования и средней заработной платы работников организаций Самарской области за 1 квартал 2015 года;

1.Копия формы федерального статистического наблюдения № ЗП–культура «Сведения о численности и оплате труда работников сферы культуры по категориям персонала», № ЗП–образование «Сведения о численности и оплате труда работников сферы образования по категориям персонала» с отметкой Самарастат за 1 квартал 2015 г.

2.Информация по перечню должностей и профессий персонала работников учреждения, отнесенного по строкам формы.

3.Копия документов, подтверждающих расчет среднесписочной численности работников и фонд начисленной заработной платы работников за отчетный период;

4.Копия нормативно правового акта, устанавливающего систему оплаты труда работников учреждения (постановление Администрации муниципального района, решение Думы и т.д.);

5.Копия Положения по оплате труда работников учреждения с приложением показателей деятельности по расчету стимулирующих надбавок, премий;

6.Копия нормативно правового акта, утверждающего перечень основного и вспомогательного персонала работников учреждения. Расчет фонда начисленной заработной платы основного и вспомогательного персонала работников за отчетный период;

7.Расчетно-платежные ведомости и своды по заработной плате (январь-март 2015г.);

8.Планы финансово-хозяйственной деятельности учреждений, сметы доходов и расходов;

9.Показатели, характеризующие эффективность мероприятий по совершенствованию оплаты труда работников учреждения (форма приложения №7).

9.

Повышение квалификации

за 2014 год;

1.Информация по повышению квалификации (форма приложения № 8);

2.Планы повышения квалификации на 2014 год;

3.Перечень работников, прошедших квалификацию в отчетном году, в том числе с выдачей документа установленного образца;

4.Подтверждения (копии документов установленного образца).

10.

Переход на эффективный контракт за 2014 год;

1.Информация по переходу на эффективный контракт (форма приложения № 9);

2.Обезличенные эффективные контракты, в том числе руководителей (по направлениям: КДУ, библиотека, музей, ДШИ), специалистов (по направлениям: КДУ, библиотека, музей, ДШИ), 1-2 по каждому виду;

В случае, если в период с 07.03.2013 по настоящее время приняты на работу новые руководители учреждений, обезличенные трудовые договора на данных руководителей представляются в обязательном порядке.

11.

Оценка эффективности учреждений культуры за 2014 год и 1 квартал 2015 года.

1.НПА о порядке оценки эффективности муниципальных учреждений культуры.

2.Результаты оценки эффективности за 1 квартал 2015 года (оценочные листы, протоколы и пр.).

3.Сведения о выявленных по итогам оценки за 2014 год неэффективных учреждениях и мерах, принятых в отношении данных учреждений.

----------


## вокся

Девочки-мальчики! Поделитесь, если у кого-то есть, договором о безвозмездной аренде помещения под клуб. Сельсоветы в этом году проснулись и решили срочно до Нового года заключить их  со мной, как с руководителем районной КС. Они готовят свой вариант, удобным им. Я хочу подготовить свой. А потом будем искать консенсус)

----------


## Рамоновна

*вокся*, мы такие договора заключаем с 2013 года. А потом я приказом делегирую ответственность на заведующих. договор на работе. не забыть бы....

----------


## вокся

у нас главы все верили и надеялись на то, что работники  и налоги вернутся на поселения... и до последнего не хотели даже слышать о том, что здание должно быть передано на безвозмездной основе... _шепотом_ Юристы не самые сильные у нас в администрации, поэтому и висел этот вопрос нерешенный. Видимо пришло время)
Буду ждать, Ира. Спасибо)

----------


## Рамоновна

*ДОГОВОР С ПОСЕЛЕНИЕМ*

*Договор
безвозмездного пользования нежилым помещением* 

 _________________________                                                                                    «01» ноября 2015г.
наименование населенного пункта

Администрация ____________________________________ сельского поселения Рамонского
                                                               наименование поселения
муниципального района Воронежской области, именуемая в дальнейшем «Ссудодатель», в лице главы _________________________________________ сельского поселения_______________________________________________________________________, 
                                                                                                                         ФИО
действующего на основании Устава с одной стороны, и муниципальное казенное учреждение культуры «Рамонская централизованная клубная система», именуемое в дальнейшем «Ссудополучатель», в лице директора Егоровой Ирины Викторовны, действующей на основании Устава, с другой стороны, заключили настоящий договор о следующем.
1.Предмет Договора
1.1. Ссудодатель передает Ссудополучателю в безвозмездное пользование здание ______________________________________________________________, расположенное по адресу: 
__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________,
именуемое далее – Имущество.  Имущество принадлежит на праве собственности Ссудодателю, что подтверждается _______________________________________________________________________ 
указать наименование, номер и дату документа
_____________________________________________________________________________________
1.2. Имущество передается для использования в соответствии с целями деятельности Ссудополучателя, определенными его Уставом в редакции, действующей на день заключения настоящего Договора. Использование Имущества или его части третьими лицами допускается исключительно с письменного согласия Ссудодателя.

2.СтоимостьИмущества
2.1. Инвентаризационная стоимость Имущества составляет 
__________________________________________________________________________ 
2.2. Стоимость Имущества согласно оценке Сторон на дату составления настоящего Договора составляет __________________________________________________________________________
2.3.Данная стоимость является основой для определения ответственности Сторон в связи с настоящим Договором.

3.Срок Договора
3.1. Настоящий Договор заключен на срок до 1 ноября 2016 года. В случае, если за тридцать дней до окончания срока действия Договора ни одна из Сторон не подтвердит прекращение Договора, он будет считаться продленным на 1 год на прежних условиях.
4. Передача Имущества
4.1. Имущество передается Ссудополучателю  по Акту, подписываемому полномочными представителями Сторон.
4.2. Имущество передается в состоянии, позволяющем его нормальную эксплуатацию в соответствии с целевым назначением.
4.3. По окончании срока действия настоящего Договора или в случае его досрочного прекращения на условиях, предусмотренных настоящим Договором или действующим законодательством, Ссудополучатель обязан вернуть по акту приема-передачи Имущество Ссудодателю в течение 10 дней с момента прекращения Договора.
4.4. Ссудополучатель несет риск случайной гибели или случайного повреждения Имущества, если Имущество погибло или было испорчено в связи с тем, что Ссудополучатель использовал его не в соответствии с настоящим договором или назначением Имущества, либо передал Имущество третьему лицу без письменного согласия Ссудодателя. Ссудополучатель несет также риск случайной гибели или случайного повреждения Имущества, если с учетом фактических обстоятельств мог предотвратить его гибель или порчу.
5. Расходы по содержанию Имущества
5.1. Все расходы по содержанию Имущества несет Ссудодатель. Для выполнения этих обязательств, Ссудодатель вправе самостоятельно заключать от своего имени договоры с соответствующими организациями.
5.2. Улучшения Имущества, неотделимые без вреда для Имущества, произведенные Ссудополучателем, включая улучшения, произведенные с согласия Ссудодателя, не порождают для Ссудополучателя права требовать возмещения стоимости этих улучшений. По окончании Договора указанные улучшения передаются Ссудодателю одновременно с передачей Имущества.
6. Права и обязанности Сторон
6.1. Обязанности Ссудополучателя:
-поддерживать Имущество в исправном состоянии;
-не передавать Имущество или его часть в пользование третьим лицам без письменного разрешения Ссудодателя;
-при прекращении Договора вернуть Ссудодателю в том состоянии, в котором он его получил, с учетом нормального износа и произведенных с согласия Ссудодателя неотделимых улучшений;
-в течение срока действия настоящего Договора допускать в помещение Ссудополучателя представителей Ссудодателя для проверки выполнения его условий;


6.2. Обязанности Ссудодателя:
-передать Имущество Ссудополучателю по акту в течение 10 дней с момента заключения настоящего Договора;
-одновременно с передачей Имущества передать Ссудополучателю оригиналы или копии документов, необходимых для использования имущества;
6.3.Права Ссудополучателя:
-улучшать состояние Имущества с согласия Ссудодателя;
-делегировать в соответствии с приказом ответственность за пожарную безопасность, антитеррористическую защищенность, соблюдение санитарно-гигиенических норм и правил, правил охраны труда, правил техники безопасности заведующему _________________________________________________ сельского филиала;
6.4.Права Ссудодателя:
-улучшать состояние Имущества;
-контролировать содержание Имущества, предъявлять претензии и требования, связанные с эксплуатацией Имущества;
-вносить Ссудополучателю предложения по повышению эффективности деятельности учреждения и его качества работы.
7. Досрочное расторжение и отказ от Договора
8.1. По требованию Ссудодателя настоящий Договор может быть досрочно расторгнут в случаях, когда Ссудополучатель:
-использует Имущество не в соответствии с настоящим Договором  или назначением Имущества;
- не выполняет обязанностей по поддержанию Имущества в исправном состоянии;
- существенно ухудшает состояние Имущества;
- без согласия Ссудодателя передал Имущество в пользование третьим лицам.
В перечисленных случаях Ссудодатель в письменном виде извещает Ссудополучателя о предстоящем расторжении Договора в срок не менее 30 календарных дней до предполагаемой даты расторжения.
8.2. Ссудополучатель вправе требовать досрочного расторжения настоящего Договора в случае обнаружения недостатков, делающих нормальное использование Имущества невозможным или обременительным, о наличии которых Ссудополучатель не знал и не мог знать в момент заключения договора или если Имущество в силу обстоятельств, за которые Ссудополучатель не отвечает, окажется в состоянии, непригодном для использования. В перечисленных случаях Ссудополучатель в письменном виде извещает Ссудодателя о предстоящем расторжении Договора в срок не менее 30 календарных дней до предполагаемой даты расторжения.
8.3. Ссудополучатель вправе без объяснения причин во всякое время отказаться от настоящего Договора, известив об этом в письменном виде Ссудодателя за 30 календарных дней.
9. Прочие положения
9.1. Стороны освобождаются  от ответственности за частичное или полное неисполнение обязательств по Договору, если это неисполнение явилось следствием обстоятельств непреодолимой силы, возникших после заключения настоящего Договора.
9.2.Все приложения и дополнения к настоящему Договору являются его неотъемлемыми частями и действительны лишь при условии, что они совершены в письменной форме и подписаны  уполномоченными представителями Сторон.

10. Реквизиты и подписи сторон

Ссудополучатель
===================================

Ссудодатель
===================================





*Акт
приема-передачи нежилого помещения* 

_________________________                                                                         «02» ноября 2015г.
наименование населенного пункта

Администрация ___________________________________ сельского поселения Рамонского
                                                               наименование поселения
муниципального района Воронежской области, именуемая в дальнейшем «Ссудодатель», в лице главы _________________________________________ сельского
поселения____________________________________________________________________
                                                                                                                         ФИО
действующего на основании Устава с одной стороны, и муниципальное казенное учреждение культуры «Рамонская централизованная клубная система», именуемое в дальнейшем «Ссудополучатель», в лице директора Егоровой Ирины Викторовны, действующей на основании Устава, с другой стороны, заключили настоящий Акт о следующем:

1. В соответствии с условиями Договора о безвозмездной передаче Имущества в пользование от «1» ноября 2015г., Ссудодатель передает, а Ссудополучатель принимает здание __________________________________________________________________________
2. Имущество передается вместе с документами, необходимыми для его использования.
3. Ссудополучатель не обнаружил недостатков, делающих нормальное использование Имущества невозможным или обременительным,



Ссудодатель
=============================


Ссудополучатель
=============================


*П Р И  К А З*

О делегировании обязанностей


На основании договоров безвозмездного пользования нежилым помещением, заключенных между МКУК «РЦКС» и администрациями городского и сельских поселений Рамонского муниципального района от 01.11.2015г. п р и к а з ы в а ю:
1. Делегировать обязанности ссудополучателя, ответственность за сохранение материально-технической базы здания, пожарную безопасность, антитеррористическую защищенность, соблюдение санитарно-гигиенических норм и правил, правил охраны труда, правил техники безопасности сотрудников, членов клубных формирований и посетителей руководителям структурных подразделений:
- --------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------
------------СПИСОК----------------------------------
---------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------
2. Контроль исполнения настоящего приказа оставляю за собой.



Директор
МКУК «РЦКС»                                               ____________                                           И.В.Егорова 
                                                                                          личная подпись

----------

Алла и Александр (21.12.2015), ленсанна (21.12.2015)

----------


## Рамоновна

*вокся*, не забыла!!!

договор, акт и приказ здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...49#post5128749

----------

вокся (21.12.2015)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> что здание должно быть передано на безвозмездной


А у нас здание и земельный участок в оперативном управлении. Поселения сначала оформляют здание и земельный участок под ним в свою собственность, а потом своим Постановлением передают нам их в оперативное управление. А я уже оформляю  права в юстиции на МБУК. 
 Договора о безвозмездном пользовании у нас заключают только библиотека, уже с нами, потому что, в основном, они находятся в зданиях ДК

----------

вокся (23.12.2015)

----------


## Натник

Девочки, Ирина Викторовна!!! Кто нибудь "модернизировал" свой зрительный зал? Меня интересует уменьшение кол-ва зрит.мест документально. Какой то "редиска" сдавал отчеты  еще до меня, с 400 местами в зрит.зале. Ну нет их фактически столько у меня!!!!и Теперь вот, чтобы уменьшить до фактического, нужен акт....Как его писать, и правомочна ли я буду, написав его сама?? Наши пожарники сказали - 0.78 кв.м на 1 человека , хоть сидят, хоть стоят или лежат, без разницы, а это по квадратуре из тех.паспорта 290 мест... Во какой мне документ приложить к 7-нк????

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Меня интересует уменьшение кол-ва зрит.мест документально.


У меня такая же ерунда с местами. Зал по проекту на 400 мест, а у меня их по 7 НК 450. Никто не знает как правильно внести изменения. Предлагали писать акт, ссылаясь на "обеспечение пожарной безопасности".

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, 
*Алла и Александр*, есть СНИПы -ОБЩЕСТВЕННЫЕ ЗДАНИЯ И СООРУЖЕНИЯ-там есть по зрительным залам, искала их тоже с этой целью.нашла.уменьшили..чуть-чуть....но это было года 3 назад...а ведь и расчеты я по ним делала для каждого СДК...Да, и еще конечно пожарные нормы брала во внимание. кстати, если найти этот документ, уже одного его будет достаточно

----------


## Натник

> есть СНИПы -ОБЩЕСТВЕННЫЕ ЗДАНИЯ И СООРУЖЕНИЯ-там есть по зрительным залам, искала их тоже с этой целью


ну а сами документ какой составляли?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, служебную записку учредителю.

----------


## Натник

> служебную записку учредителю.


 я что то не пойму, а ему зачем?? Да мой учредитель будет только "за!" Меня интересует какой документ можно приложить к 7-нк для подтверждения снижения мест в зрит.зале в области????

----------


## вокся

> какой документ можно приложить к 7-нк для подтверждения снижения мест в зрит.зале в области????


По аналогии, наверно,  с ситуацией, когда здание признают аварийным и закрывают его навсегда или консервируют на время. Мы прикладывали Постановление главы администрации сельского совета. Край нам сам это рекомендовал.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Натник*, в область-информационное письмо,

----------


## Леди N

В ответ на просьбу Натник

Р А С П О Р Я Ж Е Н И Е учредителя

20.12.2013 г.                                                                                  № 112/1

О фактической обеспеченности зрительскими местами 
Муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры 
Центральный Дом культуры «Надежда» 
сельского поселения ……. 
В соответствии с Федеральным законом Российской Федерации от 06.10.2003 г. «Об общих принципах организации местного самоуправления в Российской Федерации», Уставом сельского поселения …., на основании акта проверки фактического количества зрительских мест в учреждениях культуры сельского поселения ….. от 20 декабря 2013 года
     	1. Определить фактическую обеспеченность зрительскими местами Муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры Центральный Дом культуры «Надежда» сельского поселения Дороховское в количестве 300 зрительский мест, в том числе: 
1. Авсюнинский ДК - 40 зрительских мест;
2. Запутновский ДК - 32 зрительских мест;
3. Рудне- Никитский - 20 зрительских мест ;
4. Петрушинский ДК - 30 зрительских мест;
5. Богородский клуб - 38 зрительских места;
6. Велинский клуб  - 20 зрительских мест; 
7. Заполицкий клуб - 35 зрительских мест, 
	8. Мисцевский клуб - 25 зрительских места;  
9. Понаринский клуб - 40 зрительских мест; 
10.Старовский клуб  - 20 зрительских мест.
	2.Контроль за исполнением настоящего распоряжения возложить на заместителя главы администрации ………
.
	Глава сельского 
	поселения 						………

Пояснительная записка 
о фактическом количестве зрительских мест МБУК ЦДК «Надежда»
В настоящее время в сельском поселении ……. функционируют 11 учреждений культуры. Статусом юридического лица обладает  МБУК ЦДК «Надежда», расположенный в приспособленных комнатах МБДОУ  № 64 «Ласточка». В состав данного учреждения культуры входят 10 структурных подразделений - Домов  культуры и клубов, оптимально объединяющих  расположенные неподалеку деревни. Расстояние между клубными учреждениями не менее 5 км.
         Все деревенские клубные учреждения расположены в небольших, старых деревенских домах с износом более 85% (за исключением Запутновского и Петрушинского ДК- они расположены в бывших Домах колхозника, а также Понаринского и Заполицкого клубов). Это здания, совмещающие зрелищную часть (зрительный зал, фойе) и клубную часть (помещения для отдыха и развлечений, лекционно-информационные и студийно-кружковые помещения).   
    	Согласно Справочному пособию, разработанному к СНиПу 2.08.02-89 «Общественные здания и сооружения»,  конкретизирующему общие требования к проектированию клубов и других объектов клубно-досугового назначения,  клубы на периферии клубной сети  сельских населённых пунктов - это, как правило, малые клубы с универсальными пространствами.
    	Основное универсальное помещение такого учреждения культуры (ДК или клуба) - универсальная гостиная, представляющая собой пространство многоцелевого назначения, рассчитано на одновременное использование его для разных целей, в соответствии с которыми оно может подразделяться на функциональные зоны (место для просмотра телевизора, место настольных игр, чаепития, нерегламентированного общения и др.). Структура такого пространства должна предусматривать возможность его использования и для одной цели - собрание, вечер отдыха, дискотека, детская елка, занятие группы общефизической подготовки, детского хореографического кружка и др. Помещение зала-гостиной должно иметь плоский пол. Допускается устройство небольшой эстрады или подиума со стационарными местами по периметру.     
    	Помещение гостиной оборудуется мебелью для рассаживания расчетного количества людей по 2 кв.м. на 1 чел. Для этой цели рекомендуются мягкие скамьи, диваны, кресла.
        	Исходя из вышеизложенного, сельские учреждения культуры не имеют зрительных залов, оборудованных зафиксированными посадочными местами. По своей сути основное универсальное помещение такого учреждения культуры (ДК или клуба) - универсальная гостиная, представляющая собой пространство многоцелевого назначения.


АКТ
проверки фактического количества зрительских мест в учреждениях культуры 
сельского поселения ……

от 20 декабря 2013 года

Комиссия в составе заместителя главы администрации сельского поселения ……, начальника финансово-экономического отдела администрации …….., директора муниципального бюджетного учреждения культуры Центральный Дом культуры «Надежда» …….. составили настоящий акт проверки фактического количества зрительских мест в учреждениях культуры сельского поселения………..
Комиссией установлено:
1.Авсюнинский ДК
 	Общая площадь ДК составляет 107 кв.м. В помещении ДК находятся: небольшая сцена, столы и стулья для кружковой работы, скамейки по периметру помещения, печь дровяная для отопления, занимающие площадь размером 27 кв.м.  Оставшаяся свободная площадь позволяет разместить 40 зрительских мест ((107-27):2).
2.Запутновский ДК
Общая площадь ДК составляет 79 кв.м. В помещении клуба находятся: небольшая сцена, скамейки по периметру, занимающие площадь размером 15 кв.м. (итого 15 кв.м). Оставшаяся свободная площадь позволяет разместить 32 зрительских мест ((79-15):2).
3.Рудне- Никитский ДК
Общая площадь ДК составляет 102 кв.м. В помещении ДК находятся: небольшая сцена, скамейки по периметру, столы для кружковой работы и проведения вечеров отдыха, занимающие площадь размером 58 кв.м. Оставшаяся свободная площадь позволяет разместить 20 зрительских мест ((102-58):2).
4.Петрушинский ДК. 
Общая площадь ДК составляет 79 кв.м.В помещении ДК находятся: небольшая сцена, скамейки занимающие площадь размером 19 кв.м.  Оставшаяся свободная площадь позволяет разместить 30 зрительских мест ((79-19):2).
5.Богородский клуб. 
Общая площадь клуба составляет 100 кв.м. В помещении клуба находятся: школьные парты деревянные  для занятий кружковой работой, большие столы для размещения выставок и проведения чаепития и вечеров отдыха, занимающие площадь размером 24 кв.м. Оставшаяся свободная площадь позволяет разместить 38 зрительских мест ((100-24):2).
6.Велинский клуб. 
Общая площадь клуба составляет 80 кв.м. В помещении клуба находятся: столы и стулья для занятий кружковой работой по  двум стенам кресла, печь отопительная с ограждением, небольшая сцена, занимающие площадь размером 40 кв.м. Оставшаяся свободная площадь позволяет разместить 20 зрительских мест ((80-40):2).
7.Заполицкий клуб
Общая площадь клуба составляет 95 кв.м. В помещении клуба находятся: небольшая сцена, столы для занятий кружковой работой, занимающие площадь размером 25 кв.м. Оставшаяся свободная площадь позволяет разместить 35 зрительских мест ((95-25):2).
8.Мисцевский клуб. 
Общая площадь клуба составляет 115 кв.м В помещении  клуба находятся: небольшая сцена, столы и парты для занятий кружковой работой, шкафы для книг зарегистрированного в клубе библиотечного пункта, занимающие площадь размером 65 кв.м. Оставшаяся свободная площадь позволяет разместить 25 зрительских мест ((115-65):2).

9.Понаринский клуб. 
Общая площадь клуба составляет 108 кв.м. В помещении клуба размещается небольшая сцена и стулья по периметру для кружковой работы,  занимающие площадь размером 28  кв.м. Оставшаяся свободная площадь позволяет разместить 40 зрительских мест ((108-28):2).
10.Старовский клуб .
Общая площадь клуба составляет 121 кв.м В помещении клуба находятся: мягкая мебель, печь кирпичная , печь отопительная с ограждение, шкафы, столы, скамейки по стенам, небольшая сцена,  занимающие площадь размером 81 кв.м. Оставшаяся свободная площадь позволяет разместить 20 зрительских мест ((121-81):2).
Таким образом, исходя из площади универсальной гостиной количество зрительских мест в учреждениях культуры сельского поселения Дороховское следующее:

1. Авсюнинский ДК с мощностью 40 зрительских мест;
2. Запутновский ДК с мощностью 32 зрительских мест;
3. Рудне- Никитский ДК с мощностью 20 зрительских мест ;
4. Петрушинский ДК с мощностью 30 зрительских мест;
5. Богородский клуб с мощностью 38 зрительских места;
6. Велинский клуб  с мощностью 20 зрительских мест; 
7. Заполицкий клуб с мощностью 35 зрительских мест, 
	8. Мисцевский клуб с мощностью 25 зрительских места;  
9. Понаринский клуб с мощностью 40 зрительских мест; 
10. Старовский клуб  с мощностью 20 зрительских мест.

Фактическая обеспеченность населения сельского поселения Дороховское зрительскими местами составляет - 300 зрительский мест. 


Комиссия: 	………………..

----------

Алла и Александр (12.01.2016), вокся (12.01.2016), Натник (12.01.2016)

----------


## Леди N

> ну а сами документ какой составляли?


Наташа, я выложила"наши" документы по этому вопросу в теме ДОКУМЕНТЫ, РЕГЛАМЕНТИРУЮЩИЕ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ..

----------


## Леди N

> Раньше  на  предприятиях  процедура  была  интересная. Называется ФОТОГРАФИЯ  РАБОЧЕГО  ДНЯ.  Приходит  на  рабочее  место  нормировщик  и  записывает:  точил  деталь №3 -  1 час 33 минуты, курил - 12 минут  и  т.д.    Ну  так  там  детали,  а  здесь  творчество!!!!   Всякие  там  богини   вдохновения   и  прочие  по  часам  не  прилетают!


Да не прилетают- это точно..Только есть и нашей сфере бездельники, ловко прикрывающие никчемное проведение рабочего времени той самой Музой....Вот и приходится придумывать нормы и правила, иначе- анархия=страшнее нет..

----------


## Леди N

> так пишете кружок по документам?
> Да,у нас вообще у многих кружки)))Вот я же спрашивала у вас как вы пишите? У вас клубные формирования.Согласна это всё клубные формирования,но они делятся на кружок,любительские объединения,студии,клубы и т.п. и вид у них разный)) хореография,вокал,дпи и т.п.Вот и хотела сделать документы на любительское объединение..и возник вопрос в чём разница? а разница в программе,а пишет её кто?руководитель...написать программу не имея данного образования(например хореография или дпт) я не знаю как...вот и пытаюсь сделать документы..
> И руководитель всех клубных формирований в ДК я одна)) получается правильно говорить любительское объединение хореграфические "Радуга" и "Звёздочки",любительское объединение ДПТ "Умелые ручки",вокальное любительское объединение "Cоловьи" программ учебных и образования  нет))значит не кружок)) 
> а сад огород-клуб по интересам))


Как- то я прозевала время Вашей активной дискуссии на животрепещущую тему "кружки" в сентябре.... Мы у себя в Центральном доме культуры оставили кружки- образование и всё такое.. льготы опять же руководителю кружка как специалисту....А вот в сельских клубах- наших структурных подразделениях_ посоветовавшись + позаседав_ оставили в каждом учреждении на селе- 2 кф- худсамодеятельность и ДПИ...Кружок худсам занимается тем, что наиболее важно на определённом этапе- то есть такое многопрофильное объединение самодеятельного художественного творчества...и тогда всё стало гораздо проще_ и нагрузка, и отчёты, и показатели...и отсутствие образования профильного, кстати тоже...

----------


## Леди N

> Кто - нибудь хоть раз воспользовался электронной системой культура? Электронная система «Культура»  — система экспертных рекомендаций с нормативными документами для руководителя учреждения культуры и не только. Зайдите , пройдите регистрацию и пользуйтесь системой бесплатно  72 часа. Потом отключают и ситема требует оплаты. Причем немалой. Там вы найдете ответы на многие свои вопросы!


Являюсь клиентом- преобретателем этого электронного продукта почти 2 года. Это великолепный современный, постоянно обновляющийся электронный ресурс, созданный компанией МЦФЭР. Законы, шаблоны и материалы,видеосеминары- вся нормативно- правовая деятельность кду+ практика в полном объёме. В экспертах- ведущие люди культуры со все страны: Горушкина, Игнатьева, Мельвиль....Не раз пользовалась сервером "Задай вопрос эксперту" - в ответ обстоятельные , подробные со ссылкой на документы ответы..

----------


## Натник

> Это великолепный современный, постоянно обновляющийся электронный ресурс, созданный компанией МЦФЭР. Законы, шаблоны и материалы,видеосеминары- вся нормативно- правовая деятельность кду+ практика в полном объёме.


а как вы его получаете, по эл.почте или по обычной почте диском? и сколько стоит подписка?

----------


## Леди N

> а как вы его получаете, по эл.почте или по обычной почте диском? и сколько стоит подписка?


На приобретение этого электронного продукта также, как и по другим закупкам составляется договор с гендиректором МЦФЭР..Оплата перечислением (где- то в районе 40 тыс руб)...ЗАТЕМ персональный консультант подучивает работе на этом сайте. У каждого пользователя есть свои персональные электронные ключи- пароль+логин для входа в систему. Вообще МЦФЭР- это ЛУЧШЕЕ, что есть в Москве и по уровню специалистов, и по уровню организации курсов- семинаров. Информации правда кладезь! Очень замечательные видеосеминары(которые пользователь может просто запросто ПосмотреТЬ на этом сайте)+ "справочник руководителя учр культуры" в электронном виде.
(Наш уважаемый учредитель позволяет нам покупать этот ресурс с бюджетных денег)

----------


## valentinka79

нам о таком только мечтать, нет таких деньжищ.

----------


## бемолик

Девочки, подскажите пожалуйста ссылку на документ, где прописано сколько занятий в неделю из 40 часов рабочего времени  должен проводить руководитель кружка Дворца культуры, не могу найти. Спасибо

----------


## Алла и Александр

*бемолик*, 



> Девочки, подскажите пожалуйста ссылку на документ, где прописано сколько занятий в неделю из 40 часов рабочего времени должен проводить руководитель кружка Дворца культуры, не могу найти. Спасибо


Вот здесь  посмотрите. http://yulovskiy-mbuksdk.sch-ru.org/...ativnaya_baza/  Там есть и Положение и разъяснение по Любительским объединениям

----------

бемолик (08.04.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

*ВНИМАНИЕ-НОВЫЙ ДОКУМЕНТ*

МИНИСТЕРСТВО КУЛЬТУРЫ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ 
РАСПОРЯЖЕНИЕ
"Об утверждении методических рекомендаций субъектам Российской Федерации и органам местного самоуправления по развитию сети организаций культуры и обеспеченности населения услугами организаций культуры"
29 апреля 2016г. 
№ Р-547

http://pravo.roskultura.ru/documents/1006043/page1/
http://pravo.roskultura.ru/documents/1006043/page2/

----------

sa-sha76 (06.06.2016), Леди N (08.06.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

НОВЫЕ МЕТОДИЧЕСКИЕ РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ!!!!!!! федеральные.

Методические рекомендации 2016.rar залила сюда

есть и на сайте минкультуры   http://mkrf.ru/ministerstvo/departam...CTION_ID=80358

----------

sa-sha76 (08.06.2016), Vlad_belgorod (09.06.2016), Zabanka (08.06.2016), Алла и Александр (08.06.2016), Леди N (08.06.2016), уктур (19.06.2016)

----------


## Алла и Александр

Добрый день, Коллеги!
Скажите, пожалуйста, вы планы к выборам предстоящим писали? Если "да", то что вы туда "планировали". Мы еще в мае сдали такие планы, но нашей ТИК этого показалось мало.

----------


## Zabanka

постоянно пишем. Включаем все патриотические мероприятия, все концерты. В основном все "взрослые" мероприятия

----------


## Рамоновна

> Скажите, пожалуйста, вы планы к выборам предстоящим писали?


никогда.пронесло. выездные концерты бывали.

----------


## татуся

Спасибо за грамотные ответы!!!

----------


## Lena65

Девочки, здравствуйте! Кто знает что о запрете работы родственников директора  в муниципальном учреждении? Знаю что законопроект был подготовлен депутатами как борьба с коррупцией в 2015 году и предложен к утверждению. Федеральный закон "О противодействии коррупции"  ст.13.4 и 13.5. Разрешается только работа родственников в сельской местности. Кто нибудь в курсе - вступил ли он в силу?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Разрешается только работа родственников в сельской местности. Кто нибудь в курсе - вступил ли он в силу?


У мы уже 2 года пишем приказы о семейных запретах. )))) Лена, если нужно, могу поделиться

----------


## Lena65

> У мы уже 2 года пишем приказы о семейных запретах. )))) Лена, если нужно, могу поделиться


очень нужно :Tender:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> У мы уже 2 года пишем приказы о семейных запретах. )))) Лена, если нужно, могу поделиться


Лена, прости пожалуйста, но я тебя ввела в заблуждение. У нас приказ немного о другом. Он касается системы закупок. 
Вот его текст, может быть тоже пригодится кому-нибудь.


О запретах, предусмотренных 
Федеральным законом №44-ФЗ от 05.04.2013 
«О контрактной системе в сфере закупок товаров, 
работ услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд»

	В целях реализации закона № 44-ФЗ от 05.04.2013 «О контрактной системе в сфере закупок товаров, работ услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд»

ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ:

1.	Ознакомить под роспись членов комиссии по осуществлению закупок путем проведения конкурсов, аукционов, запросов котировок, запросов предложений для нужд МБУК  «СДК Юловского с.п.» с запретами, предусмотренными Федеральным законом № 44-ФЗ от 05.04.2013 «О контрактной системе в сфере закупок товаров, работ услуг для государственных и муниципальных нужд» п.9 ч.1 ст.31:
- «отсутствие между участником закупки и заказчиком конфликта интересов, под которым понимаются случаи, при которых руководитель заказчика, член комиссии по осуществлению закупок, руководитель контрактной службы заказчика, контрактный управляющий состоят в браке с физическими лицами, являющимися выгодоприобретателями, единоличным исполнительным органом хозяйственного общества (директором, генеральным директором, управляющим, президентом и другими), членами коллегиального исполнительного органа хозяйственного общества , руководителем (директором, генеральным директором) учреждения или унитарного предприятия, либо другими органами управления юридических лиц – участников закупки  с физическими лицами , в том числе зарегистрированными в качестве индивидуального предпринимателя, -  участниками закупки либо являются близкими родственниками (родственниками по прямой восходящей и нисходящей линии (родителями и детьми, дедушкой, бабушкой и внуками), полнородными и не полнородными (имеющих общих отца или мать, братьями и сестрами), усыновителями или усыновленными указанных физических лиц. Под выгодоприобретателями для целей настоящей статьи понимаются физические лица, владеющие напрямую или косвенно (через юридическое лицо или через несколько юридических лиц) более чем десятью процентами голосующих акций хозяйственного общества либо долей, превышающей десять процентов в уставном капитале хозяйственного общества»;
- отзыв жалобы за нарушение Федерального закона не влечет прекращения внеплановой проверки за нарушение порядка осуществления закупки.
2. Контроль за выполнением данного приказа оставляю за собой.

----------


## Скибыч

> о запрете работы родственников директора в муниципальном учреждении?


это как это..где это....???

внимательно почитайте закон № 273 ФЗ "О противодействии коррупции". Слово "муниципальные" относится к определенным организациям. Имеются в виду, например, администрации поселений, госслужба и т.п... Домов культуры там и в помине нет. 
 А то наш ДК - самый "коррумпированный"... Жена, я, зять и сын работаем вместе. :Victory:  Все с культурным образованием (кроме сына (11 класс)- дискотеку ведет), а не по блату. К тому же очереди на работу в ДК не наблюдается.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Жена, я, зять и сын работаем вместе


да у вас прямо гнездо коррупции.... :Grin: 

я вот тоже на завхоза по совместительству мужа уговорила.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> да у вас прямо гнездо коррупции...


Такая же коррупция  :Yes4:  Муж - худрук, племянница - хореограф, сестра мужа - зав. библиотекой )))) Коррупционеры, одним словом. 





> К тому же очереди на работу в ДК не наблюдается.


Такая же фигня....

----------


## Lena65

:Grin:  я тоже не далеко ушла - муж водитель. брат - звукач

----------


## Lena65

закон "О противодействии коррупции" Положениями  статья  13.5 вводится запрет на совместную работу в государственных и муниципальных организациях физических лиц, состоящих между собой в близком родстве (родители, супруги, дети, братья, сестры, дедушки, бабушки, внуки, а также братья, сестры, родители, де*душки, бабушки, дети супругов и супруги детей), если их работа связана с  непосредственной подчиненностью или подконтрольностью одного из них другому. При этом частью 2 рассматриваемой статьи предусмотрено, что вы*шеуказанные положения не распространяются 
на совместную работу фи*зических лиц, состоящих между собой в близком родстве или свойстве, в государственных и муниципальных образовательных организациях, биб*лиотеках, организациях культуры, медицинских и фармацевтических орга*низациях, расположенных в сельских населенных пунктах. Указанное ис*ключение распространяется и на обособленные структурные подразделе*ния 
вышеуказанных организаций, расположенные в сельской местности. Частью 3 рассматриваемой статьи предусмотрено увольнение руко*водителя государственной или муниципальной организации, допустивше*го нарушение положений части 1 данной статьи.
Вот по идее это должно распространяться на действия после принятия закона?

----------


## Скибыч

> О противодействии коррупции" Положениями статья 13.5 вводится запрет на совместную работу в государственных и муниципальных организациях физических лиц, состоящих между собой в близком родстве


 273-ФЗ уже давно в действии, однако в нем нет ст.13.5. 
К тому же из старого КЗоТа (ныне не действующего) убрана ст. 20, ограничивавшая совместную работу родственников. И то при условии подконтрольности друг другу.

Повторюсь - ограничения касаются только муниципальной или госслужбы. Потому что там бюджетные деньги и т.п... Немного был во власти, поэтому в курсе дела. Был проект о внесении изменений в 273 фз. и все. К тому же даже этим проектом 




> что вы*шеуказанные положения не распространяются 
> на совместную работу фи*зических лиц, состоящих между собой в близком родстве или свойстве, в государственных и муниципальных образовательных организациях, биб*лиотеках, организациях культуры, медицинских и фармацевтических орга*низациях, расположенных в сельских населенных пунктах.


работаем спокойно  :Smile3:

----------

Zabanka (01.11.2016), Леди N (31.10.2016), Натник (02.11.2016)

----------


## Гульнур

Всем, привет!!! Я так по вам соскучилась. 
Я хочу про свою "мафию". Раньше мы тоже почти всей семьей работали в ДК. Знаете как было классно!!! На нас даже жаловались в комитет культуры, что мы мафию свою развели. Хорошо, у нас тогда председатель комитета культуры была умная женщина. Она поставила все точки над "и". Она разъяснила недалёким людям, что такое положение дел только приветствуется. Это называется "Династия". Сейчас бы мне так работать, но увы... Муж умер три года назад, а дочки разъехались.

----------

Варшава (04.11.2016), Натник (04.11.2016)

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги! Хочу поделиться информацией- надеюсь, полезной)

Заказали выписку из ЕГРЮЛ в налоговой для того, чтобы уточнить данные для внесения в электронный бюджет и обнаружили, что код деятельности у нас изменился, точнее он изменится с 1 января 2017 года. Начали разбираться, пока безрезультатно((( Выкладываю текст одного из писем- обращений., из которого Вы поймёте в чём суть..

В соответствии с Приказом Росстандарта от 10 ноября 2015 г. N 1745-ст c 1 января 2017 года будет осуществлен переход на Общероссийский классификатор видов экономической деятельности (ОКВЭД2) ОК 029-2014 (КДЕС Ред. 2). При выполнении этого соответствия была допущена ошибка, в результате которой Домам культуры Московской области будет присвоен код 91.- деятельность библиотек, архивов, музеев....Это прямое противоречие уставной деятельности учреждений культуры. В классификаторе существует код 90.04.3- деятельность учреждений культуры клубного типа: клубов, дворцов и домов культуры, домов народного творчества. Мы- работники культуры Московской области, искренне надеемся на помощь Министерства культуры Московской области в решении этого важнейшего для деятельности учреждений культуры вопроса...

Налоговые органы (в полномочиях которых теперь присвоение кодов статистики))) говорят о том, что это техническая ошибка, за которую никто ответственности не несёт-------то есть все КДУ Московской области смогут изменить эту ошибку САМИ....ЧЕРЕЗ НОТАРИАЛЬНО- ЗАВЕРЕННЫЕ ЗАЯВЛЕНИЯ в налоговую....до Нового года  осталось 50 дней))) приступает к предновогоднему БОДАНИЮ... Эх, жаль. что силы- не равны))) но МоськА и сейчас сильна- всё лает..)) на слона((((((((((((

----------

Zabanka (18.11.2016), вокся (26.11.2016), Зарница (17.11.2016), Натник (11.11.2016)

----------


## вокся

> В соответствии с Приказом Росстандарта от 10 ноября 2015 г. N 1745-ст c 1 января 2017 года будет осуществлен переход на Общероссийский классификатор видов экономической деятельности (ОКВЭД2) ОК 029-2014 (КДЕС Ред. 2). При выполнении этого соответствия была допущена ошибка, в результате которой Домам культуры Московской области будет присвоен код 91.- деятельность библиотек, архивов, музеев....Это прямое противоречие уставной деятельности учреждений культуры.


Теперь это становится понятным после совещания директоров, на которое нас собирали в 2 дня назад... Объединение в одно юрлицо клубов, библиотек и музеев неминуемо. И никакая это не ошибка... Само руководство говорит о том, что никто в это особо не верил. Выходит, что зря...

----------


## Рамоновна

мы только что вносили изменения в Устав, в налоговую писали  *ОКВЭД2 90.04 - Деятельность учреждений культуры и искусства*




> При выполнении этого соответствия была допущена ошибка, в результате которой Домам культуры Московской области будет присвоен код 91.- деятельность библиотек, архивов, музеев....


а *КТО* допустил такую ошибку? мы себе *сами* код выбирали






> Объединение в одно юрлицо клубов, библиотек и музеев неминуемо. И никакая это не ошибка... Само руководство говорит о том, что никто в это особо не верил. Выходит, что зря...


вообще ничего не понимаю...это из-за ОКВЭДа что ли?

----------


## Рамоновна

> все КДУ Московской области смогут изменить эту ошибку САМИ....ЧЕРЕЗ НОТАРИАЛЬНО- ЗАВЕРЕННЫЕ ЗАЯВЛЕНИЯ в налоговую....


это дело не такое уж сложное
скачиваете с сайта налоговой форму 13 (или 14....ваш бухгалтер знает) - заполняется бухгалтером - заверяется у нотариуса - отвозится в налоговую - ждете не более 5 дней и получаете готовую выписку.
у нас на это неделя ушла и 2000 рублей

----------


## Леди N

> это дело не такое уж сложное
> скачиваете с сайта налоговой форму 13 (или 14....ваш бухгалтер знает) - заполняется бухгалтером - заверяется у нотариуса - отвозится в налоговую - ждете не более 5 дней и получаете готовую выписку.
> у нас на это неделя ушла и 2000 рублей


Я сетую вовсе не на сложность- алгоритм изменения кода понятен. Мне НЕпонятно, почему ТЕ, кто допустил Эту ошибку, которая "посадит" нас на деньги, не желает СВОЮ ОШИБКУ исправлять... Грустно очень, но это- уровень отношения к сфере культуры- НЕЖЕЛАНИЕ даже замечать = ОСТАТОЧНЫЙ ПРИНЦИП, что уж тут..((

----------


## Рамоновна



----------


## Леди N

Коллеги, а вы слышали о готовящемся законе о подушевом финансировании в сфере творчества, согласно которому  каждый " кружковец" будет поставлен перед выбором, где услугу по творчеству получить- у нас ли в КДУ, в школах или в учреждениях доп образования? ((((( (или, или, или.... там, где выберет,,,,, туда и финансирование..((()

----------


## Рамоновна

> законе о подушевом финансировании в сфере творчества


в системе образования эта система НЕ РАБОТАЕТ, а теперь и у нас?

для информации - как это "работает" в образовании
http://netreforme.org/tag/normativno...inansirovanie/

а вот письмо Минкульта, где говорится про подушевом финансировании
Письмо Минкультуры России № 32-01-39/04-НМ от 20 февраля 2014 г.
http://www.rosmintrud.ru/docs/mintrud/payment/69


и вот...
http://www.cultmanager.ru/news/2613-...no-podushevogo

----------


## вокся

> вообще ничего не понимаю...это из-за ОКВЭДа что ли?


не думаю) Как нам объяснило краевое начальство на семинаре "...мы сами не думали, что объединение домов культуры, библиотек и музеев станет реальностью. Но под это уже даже законодательную базу  начали в столице готовить заранее..." Я не утверждаю, что речь шла про ОКВЭД. Я сделала для себя вывод, что теперь мне вопрос Леди N становится более-менее понятен. 
Нам обещали к 1 декабря "спустить" рекомендации по дальнейшим шагам. Ждем. Другого не остается.

----------


## Леди N

> не думаю) Как нам объяснило краевое начальство на семинаре "...мы сами не думали, что объединение домов культуры, библиотек и музеев станет реальностью. Но под это уже даже законодательную базу  начали в столице готовить заранее..." Я не утверждаю, что речь шла про ОКВЭД. Я сделала для себя вывод, что теперь мне вопрос Леди N становится более-менее понятен. 
> Нам обещали к 1 декабря "спустить" рекомендации по дальнейшим шагам. Ждем. Другого не остается.


Поделитесь документом, пож- та, когда он у Вас появится (рекомендациями)... Вообще Будущее впервые .... как- то... не рисуется.... что- то на нас надвигается((( Дай Бог нам всем мудрости....и верности сфере культуры......

Помните, как у Ирины Викторовны- ...время... двери... распахнёт...только... не забывай...- именно ты- тот самый талант...

Давайте про позитив))) СЕГОДНЯ у нас в районе был семинар- встреча с Владиславом Панфиловым!! сказка! Встреча с Легендой! За державу- гордость от того, что есть в культуре родины такие ЛЮДИ))) Кладезь информации, мастерства, народности, искренности, истины от истоков, настроения и веры))) Кислород)))

----------

sa-sha76 (13.12.2016), Алла и Александр (28.11.2016), Натник (28.11.2016)

----------


## Зарница

Девочки, кто то уже сталкивался с конструктором штатных расписаний? - Приказ Мин культуры от 30.12.2015 № 3448. Нас обязали его срочно заполнить!!!!! - а там ужас!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Не могу понять в чем его смысл? - к чему приведет итог сего произведения?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Зарница*, только что зашла. Да-а-а, там придется посидеть. Да и работает он как-то криво. Или я не въехала. 
Выдает 0.25 балетмейстера, а на сколько групп? и т.д. Много вопросов

----------


## Зарница

Дома культуры там уже есть. Посидеть и "полежать") действительно придется, я уже не один день в него въезжаю. Есть метод. рекомендации :" Письмо Министерства культуры РФ от 14 июля 2016 г. № 217-01-39-НМ О направлении рекомендаций по особенностям введения типовых отраслевых норм труда на работы, выполняемые в культурно-досуговых учреждениях и других организациях культурно-досугового типа 4 августа 2016", там есть небольшие разъяснения, но все равно какая то муть. Как я понимаю надо ВСЮ!!!!!! свою работу расчитать по минутам, по кв.метрам, по каждому отчету что бы высчитать необходимое колличество шт.единиц, численность которых будет соответствовать нашим годовым показателям..... Кошмар! Но самое страшное что нам это сказали сделать до 1 января. КАК??????? Сейчас такая напряженка в работе!!!, и отчеты, и елки.....и штата - нет.

----------


## PETROVICH-15

Коллеги, добрый день! Очень нежен  совет тех, кто работает в автономном учреждении. Дело в том , что с 1 января мы переведены на автономку. Ни документов, ни положений нет. Все приходится в ускоренном темпе делать самим. Прошу помощи!!!! Отзовитесь люди добрые, очень хочу пообщаться с вами)))

----------


## Zabanka

Про автономку ничего не знаю, а вот документы поищите на сайте министерства культуры
,

----------


## Рамоновна

коллеги, вышло в свет 
*ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВО РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
П О С Т А Н О В Л Е Н И Е
от 11 февраля 2017 г. № 176
МОСКВА
Об утверждении требований к антитеррористической
защищенности объектов (территорий) в сфере культуры
и формы паспорта безопасности этих объектов (территорий)*
у всех есть *3 месяца* на создание паспортов.
потом - возможны санкции и штрафы.
сложность - в согласовании паспортов в ФСБ и других важных органах.

----------

Наташкин (21.02.2017)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> коллеги, вышло в свет 
> ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВО РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
> П О С Т А Н О В Л Е Н И Е
> от 11 февраля 2017 г. № 176
> МОСКВА
> Об утверждении требований к антитеррористической
> защищенности объектов (территорий) в сфере культуры
> и формы паспорта безопасности этих объектов (территорий)
> 
> ...


У нас уже года 3 существуют паспорта безопасности, согласованные с ФСБ и ОВД.

Новый паспорт посложнее будет, однако.

----------


## Ташенька

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА НОВЫЙ ДОКУМЕНТ ПО АНТИТЕРРОРИСТИЧЕСКОЙ ЗАЩИЩЕННОСТИ!!!(мысли вслух) Это получается, прошлый объем работы по паспорту опять в корзину.... Эх... Жизнь моя - жестянка... Что ж... Будем работать!!

----------


## Рамоновна

Да, документ действительно замороченный.
Представляете - в учреждениях с пребыванием более 50 человек- 2 категория - должна быть охрана - ЧОПы или вневедомственная...

Коллеги, а у кого есть *ТРЕБОВАНИЯ* к антитеррористической защищенности объектов культуры? В смысле- сколько кнопок, какой высоты забор, и т.д.

----------


## Натник

Коллеги, добрый день! У меня вопрос - кто то уже перешел на профстандарты?

----------


## Zabanka

Вопрос интересный))) Так и хочется спросить...что это такое? Сегодня пришло письмо "Министерство труда и социальной защиты Российской Федерации
проводит мониторинг реализации постановления Правительства Российской Федерации от 27 июня 2016 г.№ 584 «Об особенностях применения
профессиональных стандартов........ Просим организовать работу в подведомственных организациях по заполнению анкеты до 1 сентября 2019 года. Анкета размещена по адресу: http://spravochnik.rosmintrud.ru/news/841. " И о принятых мерах сообщить тому-то....вот надо изучать анкету)) Значит скоро будем переходить

----------

krinka (01.08.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

из профстандартов отрасли КУЛЬТУРА-ИСКУССТВО есть только это

04.001 Организация кинопроизводства
04.002 Художественная деятельность
04.003 Деятельность по хранению музейных предметов и музейных коллекций в музеях всех видов
04.004 Деятельность по учету музейных предметов в музеях всех видов
04.005 Экскурсионная деятельность
Визуализация движения персонажа в анимационном произведении
Компьютерная визуализация в анимационном кино
Подготовка к производству анимационного кино

----------


## Molli

Всем добрый день! Работаю месяц в МБУ КДЦ Платформа Мурманской области методистом, подскажите какие документы мне нужно собирать с руководителей кружков. И вообще какой пакет документов должен храниться у методиста?
Благодарю всех за ответы, очень рада что нашла вас!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Molli*, руководители кружков ведут журнал учета деятельности клубного формирования. некоторые регионы обязывают иметь тематические, календарно-тематические планы.
по пакету документов методиста. здесь ВЕСЬМА индивидуально. зависит от Вашего направления работы и от особенностей Вашего учреждения. но вот личный план работы, по-моему, должен быть. и на год, и на месяц.

----------

